#ubuntu-se 2010-12-20
<mEck0> Tjenare! sitter och filurar på vilken router man ska köpa. ska ha 802.11n samt gigabit iaf. nån ni kan rekommendera?
<Philip5> vad väljer du på då?
<Philip5> för mig känns det viktigt att kunna köra openwrt på den och även ha usb-port men sånt kanske inte är viktigt för dig
<mEck0> har tittat på Linksys WRT320N samt 610N, Netgear WNDR3700 och WNDR2500L samt D-Link DIR-655 bland annat
<mEck0> usb-port vore inte fel, men när jag testade funktionen på en D-Link DIR-635 för längesen upptäckte jag till min förvåning att man måste ha ett program som man använder för att komma åt den anslutna hårddisken. så att komma åt från Mac eller Linux-miljö var ju bara att glömma :/ men det kanske fungerar bättre i nyare routrar?
<Pierre__> Tillbaka efter en tids letande och frågar igen: Jag har installerat Ubuntu brevid Windows 7, men efter installationen så loggar den obönhörligen in i Windows 7. Jag har alltså efter min Unbutuinstallation inte ens klarat av att logga in på den. Någon, snälla som kan ge mig en fingervisning?
<mEck0> Philip5: vad har du för någon?
<ePax> Pierre__:  Du har inte kunnat logga in på ubuntu?
<Pierre__> Nej, jag vet inte hur man gör efter installationen..
<Pierre__> Den bootar mig direkt in i Windows, utan att fråga eller ge mig alternativ..
<ePax> Pierre__: Under installationen ska du skapa en user och skriva in lösenord för den.. Efter installationen så loggar du in med username och pass
<Pierre__> Ja, men hur kommer jag till inloggningsrutan?
<Pierre__> För att förtydliga: Jag har inte kunna boot upp ubuntu
<ePax> Det verkar så att någonting har gått snett under installationen. Kommer du in på grub? http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http://www.elfnet.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/GRUB.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.elfnet.org/2010/10/21/ubuntu-10-10-recover-grub-windows/&usg=__NalIAbw6Es9-I_CXKaNQx-HTXOc=&h=400&w=720&sz=31&hl=sv&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=AL5EgGds6CfKdM:&tbnh=134&tbnw=242&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bgrub%26um%3D1%26hl%3
<ePax> Dsv%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D641%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=589&vpy=104&dur=595&hovh=167&hovw=301&tx=142&ty=95&ei=j6MOTaetLoKx8gPDroGFBw&oei=j6MOTaetLoKx8gPDroGFBw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
<ePax> Nej men vilken url... Du ska få en kortare om hur grub ser ut
<ePax> Pierre__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Pierre__> Efter vad jag förstår är grub en boot fil eller liknande, men eftersom att jag inte kommer åt unbutu, så nej - ingen grub.
<ePax> SÃ¥ ser grub ut... Kommer den upp eller?
<ePax> DÅ har du inte lyckats med installationen eller så har du installerat ubuntu utan grub eller på fel sektor
<Pierre__> Jag installerade vi sidan om Windows 7 och valde disken (Samma disk jag har Win7 på) jag ville den skulle installeras på, patitionerade efter tycke, valde tidszon, tangentbord och loginuppgifter. Jag har inga andra val fått..
<Pierre__> ePax: Å vad jag hade velat ha en grub som såg ut så - dessvärre är där inget som efterliknar det länken du skrev visar.. :(
<Pierre__> SÃ¥ frustrerande..
<Philip5> är du säker på att den installerats riktigt på den parition du valde?
<Philip5> vad valde du att installera med på för filsystem?
<Pierre__> När jag tittar på ett windowsbaserad partiotionsprogram så se jag sorleken jag allokerat
<Philip5> ok men att filsystemet är okänt och windows helst vill formatera över den?
<Pierre__> Filsystemet valde installationen åt mig då jag inte visste vilken jag skulle använda
<Philip5> enda sättet nu är väl att göra en grub recovery
<Pierre__> Av de 20 gig jag allokerat, så 844Mb upptaget av vad jag gissar ubuntu och resten är fritt.
<Pierre__> i mitt windowsbaserade partitionsprogram står det: Other på filsystemet.
<Pierre__> att göra en grub recovery är svårt å jag inte kommer in i ubuntu alls..
<Philip5> du kan starta ubuntu i liveläge
<Philip5> därifrån gör du recovery
<maxjezy> tjena
<saba> hoh
<spacebug-> morrn
<antii> m00h
<maxjezy> blä för att jobba idag
<antii> ja
<antii> SL + SNÖ = :|
<maxjezy> utanför huset mitt är det över 1 meter höga snödrivor
<maxjezy> gick till statoil nyss och fan vilken promenad det var
<maxjezy> iskallt och snöade friskt
<antii> hahaha va?
<maxjezy> köpte en pizza
<antii> hehe
<maxjezy> hade ingen frukost
<antii> illa
<maxjezy> undra vilken dag man får lönen
<antii> 23e får jag
<antii> enligt lönebeskedet.
<maxjezy> ni som glömt att jag fyller år den 22:a påminner jag nu!
 * spacebug- har jobbat klart för idag och ska nu krypa ner i sängen å sova i stället ;)
<antii> spacebug-: fy fan..
<antii> lyllo
<spacebug-> hihi
<antii> nu till jobbet, hej
<spacebug-> tjo
<andol> bamsefar: Om man köper ett presentkort på headweb, får man då en bild/pdf att skriva ut själv, eller är det något som postas hem till en?
<bamsefar> andol: Du får skriva ut själv.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<peppis__> amelia: morn
<amelia> morrn peppis__!
<amelia> bamsefar: är du redan framme på jobbet?
<bamsefar> amelia: Japp
<Barre> morn morn
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> hóla amelia
<amelia> Barre: vad leker du med dig?
<amelia> s/dig/idag/
<amelia> nästan samma bokstäver iaf.. :P
<antii> whoho
<kodein> bra start på veckan: resolva 12 ärenden på raken
<Barre> amelia: inget sköj alls... sitter och jobbar med svar på några RFP, så fruktansvärt tråkigt och ogivande
<Barre> amelia: själv då?
<amelia> Barre: trist, jag hade tänkt leka patchning med BigFix, men vår trail-licens har gått ut så nu måste jag tigga till mig en riktig..
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> inte nice att flyga idag :D
<andol> bamsefar: Topp
<bamsefar> andol: Årets hetaste julklapp!
<andol> bamsefar: Antar förövrigt att ingen ur den riktiga kundtjänsten är nåbar via irc? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Det tror jag faktiskt. :)
<andol> bamsefar: Kan man med att störa dem den vägen?
<bamsefar> Jadu
<andol> bamsefar: Annars går det ju iofs lika bra för min del att störa dig :P
<bamsefar> Mjo
<bamsefar> andol: Det funkar väl. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<bamsefar> Tjena HeMan
<barzam> god morgon!
<Coffe> Någon som har tips på bar mysql lastbalanserare ?
<amelia> njä, inte förutom en vanlig lastbalanserare isåfall..
<bamsefar> Coffe: mysqllastbalanserare? :O
<bamsefar> round-robin i din connection-pool?
<Coffe> Är ute efter någon som kan dela ut frågorna till de olika DB servers samt skicka alla skriv frågor till en av dom
<amelia> är ju det, att göra det i själva applikationen med round-robin... eller  sätta en altheon eller något emellan.
<bamsefar> Prexis
<bamsefar> Du vill ju göra det i din app.
<Coffe> då är de något som altheon jag ska titta på då :=
<Coffe> :)
<amelia> Coffe: ska du göra så är det ju helt klart att föredra att bygga in det i din applikation.
<Coffe> amelia,  det är tyvärr rätt omöjligt.
<bamsefar> Coffe: Den kommer ju bara att dista tcp-koppel över dina burkar.
<amelia> eftersom du vill ha olika connection pools för read och write
<amelia> skum app om det är omöjligt att använda connection pools
<amelia> kör ni inte med någon vanlig jdbc eller något sånt?
<Coffe> amelia,  det är inte en app
<amelia> nehe
<Coffe> det är alla  DB kopplingar som vi vill dela upp över2 maskiner
<amelia> men alltså, db-kopplingarna lär ju komma någonstans ifrån.
<Coffe> ersätta den maskin som står idag , med "proxy" som sedan skicka frågorna till de 2 nya SQL servers.
<Kim^J> Hur ska du avgöra om det är läs eller skriv?
<Kim^J> Parsa SQL låter ganska jobbigt.
<amelia> Coffe: kanske kan mysqlproxy eller memcached var behjälpligt, men det blir nog ganska komplext då..
<amelia> men som sagt, det vore bättre att hantera den biten där frågorna kommer ifrån, app eller inte.
<K350> Vad ska jag grep:a i /var/log/messages - om det nu är rätt ställe - för att se varför min vpn anslutning inte fungerar?
<cHarNe2> K350: ? kan du inte bara köra en traceroute?
<Coffe> amelia,  då de är ca 45 olika app som ska anv detta . så är det smidigare att göra det på en högre nivå
<cHarNe2> någon som vet ett schysst sätt att göra thumbnails? har kollat på 'convert' men jag kan inte hitta hur jag väljer vad filen ska sparas som.
<Barre> cHarNe2: convert som ligger i ImageMagick?
<kodein> convert [input-options] input-file [output-options] output-file
<Barre> så.. kodein är lite snabbare än mig...
<kodein> så, alltså, output-file är alltså utfilen...
<cHarNe2> Barre: yes, den jag har kollat på. jag ska fixa ett script som körs med cron. det ska kolla om det kommit in några nya bilder och isf göra thumbs av dom
<cHarNe2> tackar kodein
<K350> cHarNe2: Nu förstår jag inte. På vilket sätt skulle en traceroute visa varför min vpn inte ansluter?
<cHarNe2> K350: läste fel sorry :P
<cHarNe2> K350: jag läste 'om den fungerar'
<cHarNe2> K350: anslutningen verkar flappa lite ;)
<cHarNe2> klar med mitt script: http://pastebin.com/54G5tUUy
<HeMan> bleh, jag skulle vilja boota om min htpc, men mina mest kritiska kunder använder den just nu...
<bamsefar> What?
<HeMan> jag är hemma och VABar och då går ju htpc'n varm
<HeMan> okejdå, det är kanske lite överdrivet att kalla barnen för kunder
<bamsefar> Haha
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> nice one
<HeMan> jag har gjort en ny ltsp-image med bla mame och snes-emulator
<HeMan> funderar på om jag ska bygga en helt ny image med 10.10, kör 10.04 som det är nu
<andol> HeMan: Du ska inte introducera "kunderna" till upplevelsen att köra en alfa-release då? :)
<HeMan> andol: dom har alfa-testat tidigare, men det var ingen vidare upplevelse för mig
<HeMan> nån som populerat en ldap-databas från tex python?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad är fel på ldif?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag ska konvertera datat från en befintlig mysql-databas och tänkte göra allt inifrån ett script
<HeMan> bamsefar: och även passa på att lära mig prata med ldap "på riktigt"
<bamsefar> Okej
<andol> HeMan: Gjort det i Perl, för ett antal år sedan.
<HeMan> andol: ok
<HeMan> hmm, kom på att jag inte ens vet vad jag ska fråga om det... :-/
<HeMan> aja, jag börjar knåpa lite och ser var jag fastnar
<bamsefar> :)
<K350> 2/c
<K350> VPN anslutningen går ner stup i ett. Vad kan man göra åt det tro?
<einand> skaffa en bättre VPN anslutning?
<T84> Hej! min laptop har lagt av, vilket i sig inte är en större förlust däremot har jag lite filer på datorn som jag måste ha. Kan jag koppla in min hårddisk som sitter i laptopen i min stationära? Någon som vet nån guid på internet som berättar hur i så fall?
<cHarNe2> T84: vad har du för OS?
<T84> Ubuntu 10.10 på båda datorern (kan vara 9.10 på desktopen)
<cHarNe2> T84: och på vilket sätt har den lagt av? kan du komma in i BIOS?
<T84> Jag kan komma åt bios men  jag är inte helt säker på att jag kan koma åt hårddisken.
<T84> När jag bootar från livecd så kommer jag inte åt hårddisken
<cHarNe2> T84: testat med ubuntu's live-skiva?
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> T84: borde gå utan problem att bara trycke in den i den stationära datorn
<johanbr> fast om live-cd funkar borde det gå lika bra att komma åt den den vägen
<T84> cHarNe2 ok då får jag försöka!
<cHarNe2> johanbr: skulle kunna vara hårdvarufel nånstans så att den dinte läser det som finns?
<cHarNe2> var ingen annan som svara så jag bara slängde ur mig :P
<johanbr> möjligt, men inte speciellt troligt
<cHarNe2> johanbr: true
<johanbr> skulle gissa på att det är nåt hd-problem, allt från en korrupt fil till total krasch
<K350> 2/c
<K350> hur kan jag hålla min vpn - pttp - anslutning vid liv?
<T84> Hej igen! nu så har jag satt in hårddisken i min stationära dator och så långt funkar allt väl. när jag skall öppna hårddisken i datorn så blir det lite jobbigare dock får följande fel medelande "dbus error org.gtk.private.remotevolumemonitor.failed an operation is already pending" Detta medelande fick jag även när jag testade via live skivan. Någon som vet vad det är för fel?
<elias79> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/355522
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355522 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed (affects: 8) (heat: 23)" [Low,Fix committed]
<T84> Jag, var inne på diskutilty i ubuntu och där står det att den inte går att mounta för att den är upptagen kan man tvinga den att mounta?
<maxjezy> fasiken
<maxjezy> nu har jag slarvat bort mitt ID kort
<maxjezy> var på bolaget och skulle inhandla lite jul-kul
<maxjezy> fick dock köpa ett presentkort istället!
<Kim^J> Hehe
 * Kim^J har alltid med sig sitt ID-kort.
<johanbr> T84, kan du lägga utskrift från "mount" och "sudo lshw -C disk" på pastebin och posta länk?
<T84> okej skall bara koppla up mig på den datorn
<T84_> johanbr http://pastebin.com/zQW4J5jm där är det (var tvungen att byta dator
<johanbr> och "sudo lshw -C disk" ?
<T84_> kommer
<T84_> johanbr http://pastebin.com/vbh5vYfm
<johanbr> T84_, ok... Hitachi-disken är den du har problem med?
<T84_> Japp det stämmer
<johanbr> Prova "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt"
<T84_> ok
<T84_> johanbr "tobias@PbP-Server:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /mnt busy "
<johanbr> T84_, hmm... prova "mkdir /tmp/disk" och sen "sudo mount /dev/sdb /tmp/disk"
<T84_> ok
<T84_> johanbr står samma sak igen "tobias@PbP-Server:~$ mkdir /tmp/disk tobias@PbP-Server:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /tmp/disk mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /tmp/disk busy" men hårdiske är inte mounted utan om jag går in på disk utility så står det att den är upptagen partionen står liksom och laddar
<johanbr> T84_, ok... vad säger "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" ?
<T84_> johanbr http://pastebin.com/p2EjS0Ky
<johanbr> T84_, ok... och vad är utskriften från "dmesg" ?
<T84_> johanbr http://pastebin.com/ZX4hkfK5 jag kunde inte se den översta delen i terminalen
<johanbr> [  104.469571] EXT4-fs warning (device sdb1): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<johanbr> ser inte bra ut
<johanbr> disken verkar död
<T84_> Johanbr, vad menas med det?  att den är krashad?
<johanbr> mer eller mindre
<T84_> illa, Men då är min sista fråga om det går att tvinga fram en mounting ?
<johanbr> nej
<johanbr> det du möjligen kan göra är att dumpa hela partitionen till disk och sen gräva igenom det efter data
<T84_> okej det låte jobbigt!
<johanbr> du kan också prova metoden från http://superuser.com/questions/20358/ext4-file-recovery-from-lost-partition-best-tool-and-likelihood-of-success
<johanbr> eller installera paketet "testdisk" och se vad du kan göra därifrån
<T84_> okej jag skall kolla
<johanbr> hur viktigt är det som är på disken?
<T84_> Nja lite halft mycket fanns upbackat men det var två skolarbeten som gick förlorade
<johanbr> trevligt med organisationer med allmänt åtkomlig sip-server... telefonräkningen blir låg
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> yay! har smurf i data center nu! :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ^--
<jolaren> smurf? praktikant?
<jolaren> toter: read about the zte blade, I've only seen good things about it and its sold for 149euros in sweden
<Calyp> http://www.samtycke.nu/2010/09/fallet-assange-uppgifter-raderas-om-och-om-igen/
<Nafallo> jolaren: server
<jolaren> drev
<Nafallo> blå server till och med ;-)
<Nafallo> darav namnet
<Nafallo> tog till och med en ny natverkskabel i matchande farg till den :-P
<jolaren> vad används den till? =)
<Nafallo> inte mycket an sa lange.
<Nafallo> inte ens i DNS an ;-)
<jolaren> Nafallo: härligt
<elias79> Jag söker hjälp med ramdiskar
<elias79> någon som kan det ?
<Nafallo> Barre: har? :-)
<Nafallo> hmm. troligen inte.
<Nafallo> !ask | elias79
<ubot2> elias79: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<media> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Pimme> Skulle vilja göra så att min server inte når ut på internet men att jag kan nå den på lokalt IP. Är detta möjligt?
<jolaren> Pimme: router med blockerade portar?
<Pimme> Jag har det så nu, men vill få den helt fristående från nätet.
<cahoot> vilka tjänster serveras?
<haffe> Pimme: Borde vara en enkel pfregel.
<Pimme> Ftp / Samba. Står i ett hyreshus där vi är några som delar semesterbilder med varandra.
<haffe> Pimme: Kolla upp packet filter
<haffe> iptables
<Pimme> Tänkte bara, är det inte submask som pekar om addreserna till internet, eller kommer det inte funka alls om jag byter submask?
<Pimme> haffe: Skall kolla på iptables :)
<johanbr> Pimme, "sudo route del default" borde också funka
<Pimme> johanbr: vad gör det?
<johanbr> tar bort default route
<Pimme> Skall testa det.
<Pimme> Tack för hjälpen
<johanbr> varsågod
<johanbr> men för att det ska bli permanent får du lägga in det nånstans i /etc/network/if-up.d/
<cahoot> kan man inte ange en listen_adres för ftp?
<virtuald> undrar om man kan göra ett program som gissar default route och kommer ut
<johanbr> virtuald, visst går det, om du har root
<virtuald> utan root tänkte jag
<johanbr> det går inte att modifiera routing utan att vara root
<johanbr> (eller motsvarande)
<virtuald> om man är root på en annan dator på samma subnät då, och skickar lite icmp redirects?
<virtuald> hm det stoppas ju med standardinställningen…
<virtuald> men man borde väl kunna smutsa ner arpcachen då
<virtuald> förgifta :>
<johanbr> beror väl på hur det är konfigurerat, men hur skulle det hjälpa?
<johanbr> hur som helst, det snyggaste vore nog att konfigurera routern att inte göra NAT för servern
<virtuald> genom att säga att ip:t man vill åt har routerns mac
<virtuald> mjo
<elias79> någon som kört en VM i tmpfs
<Philip5> elias79: har du så myckt ram då?
<elias79> 4GB och använder 3.32 i 43 bitars
<elias79> 32 bits
<elias79> men systemet svappar istäälet för att fylla up i ram
<elias79> 2gb fritt i ram
<elias79> 500 mb i ram coh 1 gb i svappen för din 1.5 gb vhd
<elias79> ramdiskar är ju för att slippa disk svapping
<Barre> Nafallo: nu är jag det..
<elias79> vad är inodes ?
<kodein> en datastruktur
<elias79> för ?
<haffe> Ett b-träd.
<Pierre_> God afton folk. För er som känner igen mig från igår. Jag har löst Grub. Nu har jag en annan fråga: Jag vill att vissa program skall starta upp per automatik då jag startar upp Ubuntu. För detta har jag gått in i System, Inställningar och Uppstartsprogram. Där kan jag lägga till program jag vill skall starta upp, men... Hur hittar man olika programs installationsdestination? Tack på förhand.
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> free -m ger mig 3022
<kodein> ett tips; wikipedia har en ganska bra sida om inodes
<haffe> Jag borde nog installera 64bitars ubuntu.
<Philip5> Pierre_: vad var det med grub som spökade för dig till slut då? var det enkel lösning eller mycket pill?
<phnom> Pierre_: Det ska bara räcka med programnamnet om du inte har installerat det på någon konstig plats
<Pierre_> Philip5: Jag fick tipset att boota från installations cdn och med en manual hur man återinstallerar Grub, så fick jag efter ett par försök det att fungera..
<Philip5> Pierre_: aha, så som jag trodde då igår kväll
<Pierre_> phnom: Ok, så enkelt. Det får jag testa.. Har inte installerat på en konstig plats.. Jag vet inte vart jag har installerat det..
<Pierre_> Philip5: Ja tack.. :)
<Pierre_> phnom: uppstartsprogramets kommande får inte vara tomt???
<Philip5> vad gäller din nya fråga så antar jag du kör gnome men jag kör kde och i kde finns det en särskild mapp man kan lägga saker som man vill ska startas när man loggar in
<Pierre_> err kommando
<Pierre_> Philip5: Ja Gnome känner jag igen.. Vet inte riktigt vad det är, men det kommer väl.. ;)
<Philip5> gnome är den skrivbordsmiljö du antagligen har framför dig om du kör standard ubuntu
<virtuald> pierre_: nästan alla programs körbar filer ligger i /usr/bin/
<Pierre_> virtuald: Brb.
<Pierre_> virtuald: Tack. Hittade dem. Ingen aning om jag gjort rätt, men nu skall jag kolla.. Brb..
<phnom> Pierre_: Alltså, kommandot är namnet på den exekverbara filen som man startar programmet med, förlåt om jag var otydlig
<Pierre_> Stort tack till alla som hjälpte mig med det.. Det fungerade klockrent.. Nu till nästa projekt.. Vi ses säkert under det också.. :)
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> hehe
<Pimme> off for syjyntan
<Philip5> Pierre_: skam den som ger sig helt enkelt :)
<Pierre_> Verkligen
<Jojje> ok, nu ger jag upp..  har suttit och fipplat med att få det trådlösa nätverket att funka i flera timmar nu.. SNÄLLA hjälp mig.
<Jojje> det står som "ej aktiverat"
<sarkofag> Jojje: har du rätt drivrutiner
<Jojje> sarkofag: ingen aning, finns inget att välja under system/hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Nafallo> Barre: lust att ge mig IP till din backup server, satta mtu pa adder till 1500, se till att jag tcpdumpar all trafik mellan dem pa routern och kora ett backup jobb?
<sarkofag> Jojje: vad händer om du skriver lspci i terminalen.. raden som berör ditt trådlösa nic
<Barre> Nafallo: skulle väl kunna fungera.... :)
<Jojje> sarkofag: atheros
<sarkofag> hela raden
<Jojje> sarkofag: atheros communications inc. ar5001 wireless network adapter rev 01
<Nafallo> Barre: IP? :-)
<Nafallo> ah
<Barre> Nafallo: priv
<cahoot> Jojje: lspci -n  pciid i formen xxxx:xxxx
<Jojje> sarkofag: en jävla massa nummer, vilka ska jag skriva?
<andol> Barre: Orolig för vad Philip5 ska ha för sig för fuffens om han får read på ditt ip-nummer? :)
<sarkofag> Jojje: Jojje kolla in http://www.google.se/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=atheros+ar5001+wireless+ubuntu
<Barre> andol: så är det... jag försöker hålla så mycket som möjligt hemligt för just Philip5 :P
<sarkofag> och se om du hittar något verkar finnas en del
<andol> Barre: Förstår dig. Går ju liksom inte att lita på folk som har siffror i sina nickname.
<Philip5> skojar ni eller! jag skulle skicka kalla händer till Barre hela dagarna
<Barre> Nafallo: nu körs backupen (eller säkerhetskopieringen som jag föredrar att kalla det :))
<Philip5> andol: precis, skulle jag bara byta siffra i mitt nick så skulle ni inte ha en aaaaning om vem jag är längre
<Barre> Philip5: är det fel av mig att jag just fick gåshud när du skrev så :)
<Barre> alltså det innan senaste inlägget...
<Philip5> Barre: ja det är nog lite kinky
<Barre> :-X
<Nafallo> Barre: \o/
<Barre> Nafallo: fungerar det som det skall eller?
<Jojje> sarkofag:letar där tackar!
<Nafallo> Barre: you tell me :-)
<Barre> Nafallo: än så länge :)
<Nafallo> sudo tcpdump -nvvvi adder -s 1524 -w adder.dump host x.x.x.x :-)
<Nafallo> far se efter ;-)
<Nafallo> ~160k hittils :-)
<Nafallo> mycket paket blir det :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: hmm. stannade pa 264522 paket...
<Barre> Nafallo: gick igenom utan problem
<Nafallo> \o/
 * Nafallo lamnar den pa 1500 nu
<Barre> Nafallo: har du ändrat i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Nafallo> Barre: nope. kommenterar ut den raden nu dock
 * Nafallo logs
<Barre> Nafallo: glöm inte log_edit ;P
<Barre> \o/
<Nafallo> log_edit och bzr commit :-)
<Barre> !kaka | Nafallo
<ubot2> Nafallo: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> lol. £58 for nya 2TB WD harddiskar :-)
<Nafallo> Greens
<x_link> Saamsung SpinPoint F-serien ska det vara =)
<Nafallo> F3 ar nere i £33 for 1TB
<Barre> nu tar mig batteri till min bärbara slut, och eftersom laddaren ligger för långt borta för mig att orka hämta den (skulle innebära att jag lyfter röven från soffan) så måste jag önska er en trevlig kväll och passa på att säga adjö...
<Nafallo> Barre: haha. nice! tack for hjalpen iaf :-)
<Nafallo> andol: hmm. du slutade anvanda ns1, right?
<Nafallo> andol: smurf ar live i data centret nu :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Japp, kör enbart med ns0 and ns2.
<Nafallo> andol: okidoki
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du i kväll då?
<Nafallo> andol: minns du hur man genererade nycklar nu igen?
<andol> Nafallo: http://www.bind9.net/manual/bind/9.3.2/Bv9ARM.ch04.html#id2549627
<Nafallo> andol: found it
<Chrimprider> Någon som kör XBMC och har problem med att det krashar ehla tiden?
<Chrimprider> felkoden: 21:42:58 T:3045865328 M:1574932480   DEBUG: UPower: Recieved an unkown signal DeviceChanged
<Chrimprider> 21:42:58 T:3045865328 M:1574932480    INFO: CheckIdle - Closing session to http://api.themoviedb.org (easy=0xad0f328, multi=0xacd69c8)
<Chrimprider> 21:42:58 T:3045865328 M:1574932480    INFO: CheckIdle - Closing session to http://www.thetvdb.com (easy=0xa3688c50, multi=0xa47953d8)
<cahoot> verkar so m du inte är ensam om detta Chrimprider
<Nafallo> andol: det kommandot gor ingenting for mig :-/
<andol> Nafallo: Skapar inga filer?
<Nafallo> nope. fast det kan bero pa att cat /dev/random verkar tom...
<Chrimprider> oki.. så de har problem alltså...
<andol> Nafallo: Använd /dev/urandom istället?
<Nafallo> /dev/urandom fungerade battre
<Chrimprider> finns det några fix för det vad ni vet... alltså xbmc på ubuntu...
<EAG> är det nån av de där scrapers som orsakar det?
<EAG> en av få saker som inte funkar bra med xmbc imho
<Chrimprider> ?
<EAG> du har inte läst manualen eller konfat det?
<Chrimprider> vilken manual?
<EAG> t.ex  http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Set_Content_%28Video_Library%29
<Chrimprider> tackar
<K350> M1
<K350> T0
<K350> A7
<K350> S3
<K350> F12
<K350> oj....lol..fel fönster...
<Chrimprider> Vi installerade xbmc igår, och sen dess har det inte fungerat, utan krashar lite då o då, även när det bara står, har kört plex i 2 år och hur man ställer in verkar vara samma
<Chrimprider> https://pastee.org/h22jb
<Chrimprider> hur funkar xbmc på Ubuntu 10.10 ka det vara det som är felet varför den krashar hela tiden?
<EAG> det funkar bra för mig.. så jag vet inte vad det kan vara
<Chrimprider> oki
<Chrimprider> kan det vara SBT? ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har sovit
<maxjezy> jobbat idag
<maxjezy> nu när jag vaknade så va jag helt övertygad om att jag försovit mig
<maxjezy> ska upp kl 06
<chees> va tro du
<saba> maxjezy: gick du och la dig för några timmar sen och gick upp nu?
<maxjezy> saba, japp
<maxjezy> gick o la mig runt kl 15
<maxjezy> 17
<Philip5> maxjezy: jobbigt när man vänt på dygnet så där
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, vet inte vad som är felet
<maxjezy> var sjukt trött
<saba> maxjezy: nice, kan tänka mig att det fungerar bra om en vill optimera sitt dygn lite. Fast det är kanske lite varning på det också ;-)
<maxjezy> kollade på filmen mashete
<maxjezy> somnade till den
<Philip5> aha, jo den har jag också sett men somnade nte
<Philip5> maxjezy: testar en renderare som heter maxwell render som också är en unbiased renderare som luxrender men lite snabbare även om alla sådana tar mer tid än andra tekniker
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<maxjezy> jag har kikat lite renderingar som  den gjort
<maxjezy> btw, hur gick loggan?
<Philip5> lämnade loggan för ett tag för den behöver göras om med en renare modell
<Philip5> maxjezy: unbiased rendering är nästan bara vettigt om man håller på med att rendera stillbilder och kanske då främst arkitektur och liknande
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, om man ni inte har batman datorn
<maxjezy> den lär rendera fint
<Philip5> precis
<maxjezy> hade varit kul att göra animering med sån renderins--klass
<Philip5> maxjezy: läste en lite kul grej i ett 3d forum om några som pratade om softimage, maya och houdini: "In studio that I was working we had guy that was working in Houdini, animation. He was payed double than Maya guys. We would hate him but he was such a cool guy"
<Philip5> du kanske ska satsa på houdini ändå ;P
<Philip5> fast det där är ju i usa på de stora studios där. i svergie har man nog inte samma uppdelning
<maxjezy> jag ska inte jobba i studio
<maxjezy> bara indipendent
<maxjezy> kommer tjäna 3 ggr mer än houdini-folket
<maxjezy> även i wings 3d
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> men sedan när du blir värsting så kanske du glider in på studios och gör alla coola grejerna så alla där bara sitter och säger åhhhh
<Philip5> lol
<maxjezy> dom får komma till min studio och lära av mästarn
<maxjezy> jag kommer ha för höga trösklar till dörrarna så jag inte kommer ut med min permobil
<Philip5> precis. han som inte tog några genvägar utan lärde sig från grunden med blender ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> kommer bli värdskändis
<Philip5> jag tror ändå det bor en liten houdini i dig ;)
<maxjezy> som zlatan
<Philip5> minst
<maxjezy> Philip5, känner inte du att houdini är trist interface?
<Philip5> det är ju annorlunda
<Philip5> men sånt brukar du ju gilla
<maxjezy> jo men, det är så där trist att de håller varken roligt eller as-trist klass
<maxjezy> man vet inte om det är på eller av
<Nafallo> saja. dns ar antligen som den ska :-)
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske därför de får bättre betalt än andra för att de orkar med allt tråkigt i guit :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, eller så lockar de in folk med den metoden
<Philip5> kanske
<maxjezy> här, vårt program är gratis för studenter och sen kostar det massor
<maxjezy> men ni får bra betalt
<maxjezy> tills den ekonomiska 3d krisen
<Philip5> det är ju inte lika hippt gui som blender 2.49 ;)
<maxjezy> då får alla jobba med pistolhot
<maxjezy> näe, de är i särklass bäst hittills
<Philip5> 20 min rendering kvar på en testscen med några material i en cornellbox
<maxjezy> synd att de gick o ändra på 2.49an
<x_link> maxjezy: Är det bildprogram du jobbar med?
<Philip5> x_link: han vill
<maxjezy> :( . .
<maxjezy> Philip5, du tycker ja är dålig
<Philip5> har jag inte sagt
<maxjezy> nu blev jag ledsen i ögat
<Philip5> du kan ju redan alla dirty tricks i 3d världen
<Philip5> göm detaljer med dof och sånt ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jepp
<maxjezy> slapp modellera ett helt nintendo pga dof här om dagen ju
<Philip5> nu är det den där sjuka dokumentären på 4an
<maxjezy> 3 kuber
<maxjezy> den om män som kn***ar får?
<Philip5> nej
<x_link> Philip5: Aha okej
<Philip5> nästn sjukare
<x_link> Philip5: Är det videon ni gör eller
<x_link> ?
<maxjezy> x_link, försöker
<x_link> Kan ni inte visa något som ni har gjort?
<maxjezy> x_link, rykten går om att du sitter på en batman dator?!
<x_link> Vad gör man sen? Omvandlar det till anime/tecknat?
<maxjezy> x_link, du kan få en länk till ett stopmotion-klipp jag gjort
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/29/o_UNrCMeQFY
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är en dokumentär om det här på 4an nu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapping_of_Colleen_Stan
<Philip5> kidnappad och förvarad som sexslav i källaren i 7 år
<Philip5> galet
<maxjezy> galet ja, blev hon dödsförklarad?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara försvunnen
<maxjezy> sjukt
<Pierre_> Ny fråga: Jag kan inte i terminal skapa en mapp med "mkdir" i min homekatalog. Den tycker att åtkomst skall nekas. Basic jag vet, men det är 15 år sedan jag jobbade med linux och då bara för en kort tid.
<Philip5> Pierre_: om du är samma användare som äger mappen så ska det gå bra. annars låter det som du har varit inne och mixtrat med rättigheterna
<maxjezy> finns det bara rättigheter i linux?
<maxjezy> inga skyldigheter?
<Pierre_> Har inte mixrat med rättigheter. Jag har bara mig som användare på hela systemet.
<maxjezy> Pierre_, kan du skapa mappen i nautilus då?
<maxjezy> gui-vägen i /home
<Pierre_> Var ligger mappen nautilus?
<maxjezy> förlåt mig men
<maxjezy> i filhanteraren
<maxjezy> via mus-högerklick-skapa mapp
<Pierre_> Jag kan inte skapa en mapp på det sättet..
<Pierre_> Inte i homekatalogen iaf..
<Philip5> kan du skapa i någon av din hemkatalogs undermappar?
<Pierre_> Kan skapa en mapp i min hemkatalog som ligger under homekatalogen.
<Pierre_> Men inte i homekatalogen..
<Philip5> menar du nu i mappen /home?
<Philip5> där ska du inte kunna skapa något
<Philip5> bara i mappen /home/pierre
<Pierre_> Ok.. Hmm.. Jag går igenom en tutorial här om hur man installerar VSFTPD och den säger att efter installation så skall det skapats en ftpmapp i /home, men icke..
<maxjezy> Pierre_, det är din home dom snackar om
<Pierre_> Ja förlåt.. Lite ny på detta som sagt..
<maxjezy> /home/kalle/VSFTPD
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> kanske dold mapp också
<Philip5> i /home får bara root/admin skriva
<Pierre_> Hur visar man dolda mappar då?
<maxjezy> ctrl h för att visa dolda mappar
<Pierre_> Hur gör man sig till root/admin då?
<Pierre_> utorialen säger: Se nu efter om mappen /home/ftp har skapats under installationen. Det borde den har gjort. Skapa den annars och ge den rättigheterna rwxr-xr-x. Mappen ska ägas av root och gruppen ska vara nogroup.
<Philip5> sudo mkdir
<maxjezy> Pierre_, klaga på den som gjort tutorial:en
<Philip5> sudo mkdir /home/ftp
<maxjezy> om du följt den till pricka dvs
<Pierre_> Philip5: du är fantastisk..
<K350> jag blir inte riktigt klok på .local/share. Trash mappen vad är det engentligen?
<Philip5> sedan måste du ändra gruppägare då
<Philip5> nu ägs den skapade mappen av root och gruppen root
<K350> Många grejjer som ligger där - dock inte alla - ligge rockså i mitt home dir....
<Philip5> Pierre_: kanske fantastiskt hjälpsam då för det är inte så fantastiskt svårt än men inte så lätt att veta om man aldrig gjort det förr :)
<Pierre_> Philip5: Så om jag nu skall chmoda så måste jag använda mig av sudo också?
<Philip5> Pierre_: ja
<Philip5> sudo betyder superuser do
<Philip5> alltså att man utför följande efter det kommandot som superuser/root/admin
<Philip5> egentligen är det fel att säga som det sista men det är bara förenklat
<Philip5> man gör det som root
<Philip5> maxjezy: så trist med unbiased rendering när man inte har en batmandator. efter 30 min på en enkel bild så är det ändå bara grynigt :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, jag höll på 14 timmar har jag för mig
<Pierre_> Toppen tack.. Nu skall jag friska upp minnet på att chmoda..
<maxjezy> och endå gryn
<Philip5> Pierre_: chmod ändrar inte usergroup
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> ändrar inte user eller group
<Philip5> för att ändra till gruppen nogroup måste du även köra med chown på rätt sätt
<Pierre_> Hmm.. Då är frågan hur man gör den nogroup?
<Philip5> använder chown
<Pierre_> Tackar - Då skall jag läsa på chown..
<Pierre_> rwxr-xr-x = 755? Right?
<saba> Pierre_: ja
<Pierre_> Hmm.. Sudo ville inte ge mig rättigheter att göra detta. Jag skrev: sudo chmod ftp 755 och fick tillbaka ogiltlig rättighet: "ftp"
<Pierre_> Ah, fel håll..
<Pierre_> Fixade det..
<Pierre_> Tack!
<Philip5> Pierre_: vad är det du ska sätt upp?
<Philip5> någon ftp-server eller så låter det som
<Pierre_> Stämmer gott.. Vet att det säkert finns lättare, men dock inga coolare.. Känner mig som en riktig hacker.. ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vilken ftp-server har du valt att sätta upp? finns flera att välja på...
<Johan> någon som kan hjälpa mig med att få igång det trådlösa nätverket?
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> Guest92796: beror helt på vad det är för wifi hur enkelt/svårt det är
<Guest92796> har ett atheros kort i min laptop. kör 10.04 och drivisarna funkar inte, så jag har nu provat med madwifi...   nu står det iaf att trådlöst är aktiverat men den hittar inga anslutningspunkter
<Guest92796> läst varenda forumtråd som finns
<Guest92796> vet inte vad jag ska göra längre, suttit med det här nu i sex timmar
<Philip5> med madwifi så måste du nog använda wpa_supplicant för att kunna ansluta emot en krypterad AP
<Philip5> har du installerat det?
<Guest92796> nej, men APn är inte krypterad
<Philip5> borde den väl nästan göra automatiskt kan man tycka men kolla på wpa_supplicant
<Philip5> då borde den ju kunna hitta den
<Guest92796> k
<Philip5> kan du scanna med atheros?
<Guest92796> det konstiga är att jag tidigare körde 10.10 och då funkade det out-of-box, men 10.10 var för buggigt så jag bytte ned
<Philip5> så att du vet att den är uppe och letar så den inte fastnar på vägen
<Guest92796> ok, den letar inte ens, jag klickar uppe i högra hörnet och det står frånkopplad
<Philip5> kan ju vara någon fix i nya som funkar bättre med just det här
<Philip5> kolla loggfiler och se om du får några ledtrådar om vad som går galet
<Guest92796> hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> lite svårare men ger ledtrådar vid felsökning är att försöka starta upp det från terminal
<Philip5> du har en rad loggfiler i /var/log
<JojjeJohan> vilka kommandon ska jag riva av?
<Philip5> loggar för kernel och dmesg kan du börja titta i
<JojjeJohan> hur? är nybörjare..   vad ska jag skriva?
<Philip5> från en terminal kan du köra kommandot dmesg för att se vad den spottar ur sig när du försöker starta wifin
<Philip5> börja titta loggar
<Philip5> testa sedan att starta wifi och sedan titta loggar och se om den klagar över något
<Philip5> själv kör jag atheros öppna drivisar nu för tiden och inte madwifi
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man har om det stödjs
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är med firmware och madwifi nu om det installeras automatiskt eller om man får lägga till det själv på något sätt
<Philip5> som med broadcom
<JojjeJohan> står att den hittar atheros chip , sen står det inte så mycket
<JojjeJohan> har för mig att den här datorn körde på broadcom drivisar förr...  kan det vara möjligt?
<Philip5> om det är en usbsticka så kan du kolla vad det är för chip med lsusb och är det integrerat eller ett kort så kan du kolla samma med lspci
<Philip5> från en terminal då
<Philip5> kolla vilken krets den listar och googla på den och madwifi
<JojjeJohan> står atheros ar5001, hur ser jag kretsen?
<JojjeJohan> något tillägg på kommandot?
<Philip5> kretsen heter då ar5001
<JojjeJohan> aha
<Philip5> googla på det och madwifi och eller den öppna drivisen för den som heter ath5
<Philip5> antar du får googla på det i kombination med karmic
<Philip5> ubuntu 10.04 om det är vad du kör
<JojjeJohan> jo
<Philip5> JojjeJohan: kolla första googleträffen jag fick :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305514
<Philip5> nere i tråden länker någon till en lösning för dem
<Philip5> verkar som de löser det med en uppdatering
<JojjeJohan> ah, den dära "lösningen" har jag kört utan verkan
<Pierre_> Philip5: VSFTPD
<JojjeJohan> kört uppdatering med alla källor
<JojjeJohan> dmesg säger iaf att det trådlösa börjar rabbla upp en massa frekvenser iaf...
<Philip5> Pierre_: aha
<Pierre_> PHilip5: Då har jag att göra?
<Philip5> Pierre_: jo den är ju rätt poppis även om jag själv föredrar proftpd med grafiska fronten gproftpd
<Philip5> jo DU har nog att göra lite att sätta dig in i
<Pierre_> Philip5: Men det är ju just det som är cool.. Nongrafic.. Så tufft..
<Philip5> men det är säkert lärorikt och ett bra sätt att komma in i rättiheter, configs och lite annat
<Philip5> proftpd är inte heller grafiskt men kan ha det om man vill
<Pierre_> Jag förstår.. Ja ja.. Vi skall se vad det blir i slutändan.. :)
<JojjeJohan> nej, nu ger jag upp. må fan ta denna distro
<Philip5> oavsett så tycker jag det är sunt testa olika lösningar
<Pierre_> Glad om jag fixas en (for now).. ;)
<Philip5> brukar bli lite som en lavin i början. mycket att kämpa emot när allt är nytt men sedan släpper en massa i all fart
<Philip5> men det kommer alltid finnas nya saker att sätta sig in i och lära sig
<Pierre_> Ja och det är det som är roligt..
<Pierre_> Jag kan liksom windows nu.. :)
<Philip5> man behöver få ett nytt tänk bara och sedan från det ta sig vidare
<Philip5> man får liksom börja från scratch för linux är inte windows för det första
<Pierre_> Nej helt klart.
<Philip5> många verkar ge upp för att de hamnar lite på ruta ett igen när de känt att de varit kungar på windows
<Laban_> <3 Mom
<Laban_> "You're the 1000000th visitor to our sit! You've won! Congrats!"
<Laban_> Känns igen? Valfri spambanner...
<Pierre_> PHilip5: som tur är har jag jobbat lite i linux tidigare om än väldigt längesedan..
<Philip5> jo
<Laban_> Mor klickar, får fram ett nummer till Norrköping. Ringer in, och det låter fan som att hon faktiskt har vunnit nått på den där bannern.
<Laban_> Ska bli intressant att se hur det ligger till....
<Philip5> Pierre_: jo grunderna från gamla linux är ju så klart kvar men det har hänt massor med åren
<Pierre_> Philip5: Ja men det jag  kunde är med största sannolikhet detsamma..
<Philip5> umm
<Pierre_> Philip5: Hur ändrar jag gruppen till nogroup?? Jag får inte till det. Jag har testat chown root: ftp
<Philip5> var ju nästan rätt
<Pierre_> och  chown -c root: ftp
<Philip5> sudo chown root:nogroup ftp
<Philip5> före : är användare och efter : är grupp
<saba> Laban_: skulle vara spännande att veta!
<Pierre_> Haha.. Så nogroup är en term, inte ett "void"..?
<saba> Pierre_: eller chgrp nogroup foo/
<Philip5> nogroup är en grupp
<saba> Pierre_: nogroup är en riktig grupp som heter så, precis som nouser
<Philip5> nouser och nogroup brukar vara users och grupper som inte ska ha några egentliga andra rättigheter än att bara ligga och snurra men inte kunna nå annat
<Gallop32> Hmm...
<Gallop32> Vad menas med att "göra sig gällande"?
<Philip5> Gallop32: i vilket sammanhang?
<Gallop32> Att göra sig gällande i skolan.
<Pierre_> Underbart.. Nu har jag kommit förbi punkt 2 i första kapitlet i konsten att konfigurera VSFTPD. Det tog bara 3 timmar.
<Philip5> Pierre_:  :)
<Philip5> Pierre_: och andra siden är det en sådan grej man ofta bara gör en gång på ett system
<Pierre_> Så sant Philip5 å sen funkar det..
<Pierre_> Love Linux..
<Philip5> Pierre_: och snart börjar du köra kde istället för gnome också ;P
<Pierre_> Som är ett annat Gui?
<saba> woah
<Philip5> Pierre_: kanske man kan säga då... det är en annan skrivbordsmiljö
<saba> Philip5: hela den diskussionen är rätt mycket som vim vs emacs, men varför föredrar du KDE?
<Philip5> helt sant att det är mycket en smaksak om inte annat
<Pierre_> Vad är skillnaden?
<Philip5> jag gillar mest hur det ser ut och funkar
<Gallop32> Pierre_: Tills du måste uppdatera det.
<Pierre_> Gallop32: Tills jag måste uppdatera vad?
<saba> Pierre_: bra fråga.
<Philip5> Pierre_: du får en skrivbordsmiljö som ser ut något i stil med det här: http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/screenshots/general-desktop.png
<saba> jag har inte använt KDE på många år, däremot är min fördom ungefär densamma som Emacs, att det är en koloss på lerfötter
<Philip5> sedan har de valt olika tekniker och lösningar för delar av skrivbordsupplevelsen
<saba> i den diskussionen så arbetar jag uteslutande i Vim och älskar det över allt annat. Det är enkelt och smidigt.
<Philip5> under ytan är de rätt lika annars
<Pierre_> Philip5: Det ser vackert ut.. Proffsigt rent av..
<Gallop32> Pierre_: Mjukvaran.
<Gallop32> AKA mjukiz.
<saba> Philip5: har KDE någon motsvarighet till Gnome-DO?
<Philip5> har inte testat gnome do på länge och har inte stenkoll på vilka funktioner som finns där nu
<saba> varför är det en Gnome-logga högst upp i hörnet på KDE-bilden? ;-D
<saba> eller ser jag i syne?
<Philip5> det är en funktion när manklickar på den som har med inställningar av plasma (widgets)
<Philip5> det har varit en hel del hat/kärlek om den
<Philip5> finns en plugin som vars enda uppgift är att dölja den :)
<Philip5> Pierre_: en del brukar ju hacka på kde för att det enligt dem försöker vara som win7 men det finns likheter och skillnader förstås
<Gallop32> Är jag den ende som kallar mjukvara "mjukiz"?
<Philip5> Gallop32: låter som en mjukform av warez ;P
<saba> Philip5: men är det Gnome-loggan eller är den bara, ehm väldigt lik?
<Pierre_> Philip5: Jag förstår..
<Philip5> saba: det är en cashewnöt
<Philip5> inte så lik egentligen om man inte tycker gnomeloggan är en cashenöt :)
<bittin> saba: alt + f2 ?
<Gallop32> =Z
<saba> bittin: vad?
<bittin> kdes run ruta har mycket
<Gallop32> Jag försöker övertala mig själv att byta till Linux igen, och då troligen Ubuntu, men det blir troligen en Windows 7 Home Premium-retail-licens för 1500 kr.
<Philip5> saba: vad har gnome do för killer feature då?
<saba> Philip5: isf ser jag inte ordentligt
<saba> bittin: aha
<Philip5> antar att det är den man får jämföra med kdes motsvarighet
<bittin> dock kör jag varken kde eller gnome för tillfället
<bittin> fluxbox
<saba> Philip5: jag använder endast docky, som numera faktiskt inte är en del av gnome do. Docky är jäkligt bra men fortfarande omoget
<saba> hur fungerar förresten compiz ihop med kde som wm?
<Philip5> saba: här är en bättre bild på den när den är upplyst också:  http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/yo1wumon/Selection_026.png
<Gallop32> Känns på sätt och vis nästan oförskämt att köra Linux och endast FOSS... mot de som sliter och gör program som de försöker sälja. Självklart bra för oss fattiglappar och snålfanskap, men ändå sorgligt på något sätt. Man kan nästan inte sälja mjukvara längre, förutom gamla drakar och typ väldigt specialiserade/beställda tingestar.
<Philip5> saba: vet inte om du tycker den ser ut som gnomes?
<saba> Philip5: ah, tackar, det var inte särskilt likt på nära håll :-)
<Philip5> saba: fast dess användbarhet är inte så bra i relation den plats den tar på skärmen för man kan göra precis samma saker med ett högerklick på desktopen där man inte har några appar
<Philip5> därför väljer många att stänga av den
<Philip5> saba: apropå docky då s kan man confa kdes panel till att se ut och agera som docky
<saba> Philip5: det är nice. hur funkar Compiz?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ser att det kommit en uppdatering på blender 2.5
<Pierre_> Varför får jag '500 Illegal PORT command.' då jag lyckats logga in på ftp:n med mitt användarnamn och lösenord?
<Philip5> det funkar men kde4 har en egen variant inbyggd som heter kwin som har stöd för effekter motsvarande compiz
<Pierre_> och jag försöker se innehållet med dir
<Pierre_> ls ger samma fel.. :(
<Philip5> Pierre_: vad är det för "fel" den ger?
<Pierre_> 500 Illegal PORT command.
<Philip5> aha du menar dir med ftp-klienten?
<Pierre_> Ja förlåt..
<Pierre_> Jag har lyckats logga in
<Philip5> du kanske inte har rättigheter för att kolla sånt?
<Philip5> om du loggar in och det är tomt
<Pierre_> Nej, jag har 'sudo touch hej', så där ligger en fil
<Philip5> nä nu är det sovdags
<Philip5> jo men med sudo har du all rätt att göra vad du vill
<Philip5> när du loggar in med klient så är den antagligen nogroup eller inloggad användare
<Philip5> de ska inte ha samma rättigheter
<Philip5> men nu är det Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Philip5> nite boys
<Pierre_> Ok tack.. Godnatt.
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-21
<Gallop32> "E-handeln med mat är en ung, men växande, marknad i Sverige. På senare år har flera aktörer som Linas Matkasse, Mathem och Coop-ägda Mataffären.se vuxit fram tillsammans med ett 30-tal andra aktörer."
<Gallop32> 30 andra??!??!?!?!??!!
<Richiie> Är det någon som vet om det finns någon Motsvarighet till Linux för programmet "Gameranger" ?
<Richiie> Gameranger finns bara till Windows o Mac o funkar ej under Wine tråkigt nog =(
<Richiie> ingen som vet ngt ?
<maxjezy> Richiie, vad gör gameranger?
<Richiie> maxjezy: det är ett program som ansluter datorer mot varanndra så man kan lira spel online
<Richiie> typ lite som Hamachii fast mycket mycket mycket enklare
<Richiie> allt bara funkar från scratch man skapar ett rum sen joinar folk o sen "start game" då sätter den upp allt o man lirar tsm.
<ePax> god morgon
<ePax> Richiie: the man :) whats up
<ePax> Spela CZ... va med eliten :P
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> näe jag spelar inget så jag vet inte
<maxjezy> sorry
<maxjezy> antii, sover'u?
<Richiie> ePax: tjena mate. CZ condition zero lr ?
<ePax> Japp
<ePax> Det kan inte bli mer kul än det
<antii> maxjezy: nej inte n
<Richiie> ePax: alright får kika lite under Winehq för de då.
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> jag ska dra till jobbet nu
<antii> :) nice
<antii> ska laga frukost :D
<ePax> Richiie: Fast "OBS" spelet är mycket beroendeframkallande... en aning värre än nikotin :D
<ePax> antii: sover inte du :D
<Richiie> ePax:  i know i know... körde gamla hederliga 1.6 tidigare
<Richiie> versionen innan cz
<ePax> nice
<antii> ePax: ska jobba
<ePax> oh dukti pojk
<ePax> antii: Hade inte du Desire?
<ePax> Blev lite sugen på Desire Silver... Fast vet inte om det är värt pengar att gå från Legend till Desire :S
<Richiie> ePax: vad händer då du verkar tidigt uppe
<ePax> Inget... Kunde inte sova... Jag ska försöka sova lite till snart... sen ska jag till besiktning och senare julmöte... Jag bör vara lite piggare än så här
<ePax> Själv?
<ePax> Hackat hela natten?
<Richiie> ePax: hehe you got that right mate
<Richiie> ;)
<ePax> Gjort nåt nyttigt eller tankat torrents :P
<ePax> Du får fixa en server så jag kan ladda från dig :P
<antii> ePax: nej, nexus one
<antii> ePax: palla byta! du har ju redan en bra :D
<ePax> mmmm men tänkte det med... jag får se...
<Richiie> ePax: suttit en del och provat sql faktiskt.
<Richiie> torrents kör man i bakgrunden för fan ;)
<ePax> ok
<ePax> gick det bra
<Richiie> mja till o från, intressant var det iaf
<ePax> nice...
<Richiie> var firar du nyår då ?
<ePax> Ingen aning än...Antagligen nånstans med mina polare... Själv?
<Richiie> ePax: Ja det hajjar väl jag med att nära o kära alternativt polare är med i bilden... xD Jag vet inte drf jag frågar dig. om du snubblat över ngn bra plan kanske man kan ta inspiration.
<ePax> Ingen aning bro... det får bli som det blir :S
<ePax> Richiie: Men det finns en hel del ställen inne i stan som har nåt annars
<Richiie> ePax: jo men man pallar ej krogen på nyår
<ePax> mmm kanke det
<ePax> pffs... cepe roundcube :S
<antii> såja
<Barre> /quit
<antii> :P
<Coffe> Någon som jobbar med att begränsa access till en maskin via ldap och hosts där  ?
<ePax> Ehmm...Om man har sqlite behöver inte men någon deamon eller? eller är det mysql som man ska ha med? :S
<ePax> don get it
<kodein> sqlite behöver ingen server igång, nej
<kodein> den har dock andra nackdelar som väger upp det.
<ePax> oki
<ePax> bbl
<haffe> Hej.
<haffe> Är det någon här som har testat compiz med ett matrox g400?
<dinasty> någon som vet om det finns möjlighet att kryptera ett *nix system post-install ?
<dinasty> till windows så finns det ju tex inplace encryption genom truecrypt
<dinasty> tänkte om det finns något liknande till linux
<Philip5> truecrypt finns ju till linux också
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är med just den funktionen dock
<Philip5> finns även andra sätt
<dinasty> har kollat lite i truecrypt men den funktionen finns inte i linux versionen
<dinasty> vad är det för sätt ? :)
<Philip5> googla på ubuntu och crypt filesystem så lär du hetta ett gäng
<dinasty> thx
<Philip5> tror kruxet ändå blir att växla partition från den du kör nu och att ha allt krypterat
<Philip5> eller om du bara krypterar t ex /home
<Philip5> har inte hållit på med det så mycket direkt
<Philip5> god morgon HakanS
<HakanS> Philip5: God morgon. Eller snarare God förmiddag.
<Philip5> jaja ;)
<HakanS> God morgon säger man fram till 10:00
<HakanS> ;)
<Philip5> da var jag 1 min sen då
<HakanS> Japp ;)
<HakanS> Hörde detta från en person som jobbat i en telefonväxel.
<Philip5> de är ju proffs och borde veta
<HakanS> Ja.
<HakanS> Philip5: Vet du hur man ändrar topic för IRC-kanalen?
<Philip5> ja
<kodein> /topic foo bar baz qux quux
<Philip5> lät nästan som latin :)
 * Philip5 sitter i tråkig telefonkö
<antii> Philip5: till mig? ;)
<Philip5> så kl är det nog inte
<Philip5> kul
<antii> :(
<Philip5> och ni är väl så snabba att ni inte har någon kö??! ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur gör jag mig till OP?
<antii> Philip5: faktiskt..
<antii> JÄVLA lugnt idag :)
<Philip5> du ber chanserv om op
<Philip5> om du har rättighter
<Philip5> eller ber och ber
<Philip5> du ge chanserv kommandot att bli op
<antii> OP är lame!! alla är lika värda :D
<HakanS> Men hur är kommandot?
<HeMan> Så! Nu kör jag en TP-LINK 1043 på OpenWRT med 802.11n
<Philip5>  /msg chanserv op #channel nick
<HeMan> Nån som kör WDS i sitt trådlösa?
<Philip5> HeMan: nä men kan skaffa det om du ger mig några fler trådlösa routrar :D
<HeMan> Philip5: hur många behöver du?
<Philip5> man behöver väl minst 2 för ett wds
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har just nu 4 st routrar och en kompis har en över
<HakanS> Philip: Nu funkade det. Tack.
<Philip5> har bara en
<Philip5> HakanS: trixar du med möteskanalen?
<HeMan> Philip5: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=480526 kan köra OpenWRT
<HakanS> Ja. Lade in att det är möte imorgon.
<HeMan> Philip5: dock har den lite väl lite flash och ingen extern usb-port
<Philip5> HeMan: ja då är det inget
<Philip5> HakanS: ska ni ha jultema på mötet? alla måste ha tomteluva för att få delta?!!? :P
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har en sån för att labba olsrd med
<HakanS> Philip5: Kan du lägga in här att det är LoCo-möte 22/12 kl. 20.30 i kanalen #ubuntu-se-möte ?
<Philip5> HakanS: när jag är klar med telefon och kön så jag jag kan skriva med mer än en hand
<HakanS> Philip5: Tomteluva och julstressade är ett krav :P
<HeMan> Philip5: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=529115 kör jag som huvudrouter, har lika mycke flash som Asus wl500gp och extern USB-port
<Philip5> de har någon fånig funktion i sin telefonkö där man kan trycka * för att gå ur kön?!?! varför skulle man det istället för att bara lägga på luren???
<Philip5> de säger det typ en gång i minuten också
<HeMan> Philip5: och gbit-switch och 802.11n
<Philip5> HeMan: kan man köra openwrt på den?
<HeMan> Philip5: självklart!
<Philip5> najs!
<Philip5> vad är det för wifikrets?
<Philip5> ser lite leksaksplastig ut bara men det kanske man kan ta
<HeMan> Philip5: dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546199/
<Philip5> wds är väl annars bara att slå på och köra?
<Philip5> HeMan: jag har ju annars fortfarande min wl500gp som vore kul att byta ut mot något mer kraftfullt även om den tuffar på som den ska
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 22/12 kl. 20.30 #ubuntu-se-möte
<HeMan> Philip5: tänkte mer vad man kan förvänta sig för prestanda osv
<Philip5> HeMan: hur länge har du haft och kört din TL-WR1043ND? kollar men lite på omdömen på prisjakt så verkar det vara en hel del som fått måndagsexemplar
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har haft igång den sen 10.41 i dag...
<Philip5> lite tidigt att säga då
<HeMan> jo
<Philip5> verkar som en del av de som varit missnöjda där har varit pga att den pajat snabbt
<Philip5> för de den inte pajat för har de varit nöjda när det bytt firmware
<maxjezy> hello, firat jul med jobbet, fick en flaska vodka i julklapp :)
<maxjezy> julklappsbyte budgeten låg på 50 kr, men min julklapp jag fick kosta 120 :)
<Philip6> maxjezy: så du gick plus alltså?
<Philip6> och kan dra i dig den och somna kvickt
<antii> maxjezy: :D
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du renderat klart nu?
<maxjezy>  antii jobbar'u?
<antii> maxjezy: japp, sj?
<antii> maxjezy: lön idag!
<maxjezy> imorgon för mig
<antii> :)
<maxjezy> funderar på om ja ska köpa en ritplatta till morsan i julklapp
<maxjezy> en wacom
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej jag stängde av när jag gick och lade mig. surfade lite på batman komponenter till min dator innan jag somnade :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: drömde lite om nytt moderkort med plats för 2 st intel xeon med vardera 6 kärnor... :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, om du köper en sån borde du kunna göra en open-renderfarm
<maxjezy> med donations möjlighet
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du köper en valfri dator jag beställer delar till och ger mig i julklapp så kan jag köpa en houdinilicens till dig i julklapp :)
<Philip5> renderfarm på en dator låter inte så farmigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, har den 12 kärnor så
<maxjezy> har du 12 kor så har du en farm
<maxjezy> Philip5, det går nog mycket snabbare att rendera på en sån dator än min iaf
<maxjezy> fastän min är snabb
<Philip5> allt går snabbare än på din ;)
<Philip5> tjena Squarism
<maxjezy> vad heter de där dressarna som är poppis nu
<maxjezy> overall
<maxjezy> one piece jump in
<maxjezy> var köper man de?
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Närmsta sportaffär?
<maxjezy> Kim^J, har för mig de hade på stadium men deras hemsida verkar inte vilja visa dem
<maxjezy> hittar icke
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Deras hemsida är bajs.
<maxjezy> japp!
<HeMan> hur mycke minnesbandbredd drar rendrering? borde inte det vara väldigt beroende av minnesbandbredden?
<HeMan> så en quad-core-processor ger lika snabba rendreringar som en hexa-core förutsatt att det är samma minnen?
<HeMan> så, nu all ipv6 på plats i nya routern
<bamsefar> HeMan: Yay :)
<bamsefar> DFZ? :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: yeah right
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har ingen IPv6 DFZ :/
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har iofs funderat på att inte ha någon default gw på mitt vanliga nät
<bamsefar> Varför det?
<HeMan> bamsefar: alltid köra allt via en proxy
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: mest för att testa hur bra det skulle gå
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> Kör ipv6 only annars. :)
<bamsefar> Med nat64.
<HeMan> ipv6 only åsså proxy!
<HeMan> jag har provat en maskin med ipv6 only
<HeMan> det mesta funkade förutom säkerhetsuppdateringar
<bamsefar> :P
<HeMan> canonical har inte ipv6 på sina servrar
<bamsefar> Nafallo: FAIL!
<HeMan> borde be Nafallo jaga dom lite för det
<HeMan> hmm, man kanske skulle dela ut lite ivp6 på wan'et med
<HeMan> så slipper BBB menar jag... :)
<bamsefar> :P
<HeMan> nu är det dax att börja packa ihop oss för morgondagens bilresa
<bamsefar> Lycka till!
<Barre> HeMan: upp och äta palt över julen eller?
<HeMan> Barre: och surströmming!
<Barre> gött
<Nafallo> bamsefar: ge min chefs chef en bra kommersiell anledning att investera tid och pengar pa IPv6.
<Nafallo> HeMan: jag har bara gjort det i 4-5 ar nu... kanske dags nagon som inte gett upp jagar dem?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: You're doomed otherwise?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: jag ar inte min chefs chef. bara for att klargora...
<Barre> Nafallo: passa dig... bamsefar & HeMan will make you an offer you can't refuse :P
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Rekursiv organisation vore spännande.
<Nafallo> Barre: jag kan inte gora nagot med deras offert oavsett.
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha
<Nafallo> vi har atminstone IPv6 pa archive.ubuntu.com, via {nl,se}.archive.ubuntu.com
<Barre> Nafallo: then they will go medieval on your boss ass (eller hur feckers det stavas) :P
<HeMan> Nafallo: du får väl hälsa din chefs chef att Fedora har det och hoppas att det är så... :)
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju uppenbart att du måste börja wärcha musik så du får lite valuta för pengarna
<Barre> mmm så är det
<Nafallo> HeMan: han kommer inte bry sig
<Barre> nu faller HeMan värld samman
<HeMan> ne just nu så kommer det ner en stege från vindan
<HeMan> ska upp och hämta lite väskor
<HeMan> ha det!
 * Barre noterar att HeMan's hus står tomt under julhelgen.
<Barre> funderar på att ordna en fest.. bjuder in kanalen :)
<antii> Barre: Schenare!!
<Barre> antiipantii :)
<ewook> naaajs!
<HeMan> Barre: nope, inte tomt, vi har lånat ut det till grannen som får storfrämmande
<Barre> ;P
<Barre> vad förvänade de kommer att bli när jag kommer då....
<HeMan> Barre: jag ställer fram en flaska gott till dig!
<Barre> \o/ whohoo
<Barre> känner mig lite som tomten
<virtuald> kan man spara lösenordet till en ssh-nyckel i inloggningsnyckelringen?
<antii> Barre: du som satte in min lön idag då?= :)
<antii> tomtefar
<coobra> :D
<coobra> skera
<coobra> coolt
<Barre> antii: så är det, tyvärr så råkade jag sätta in 2300:- förmycket, det är bara att skicka tbx till mig ;P
<antii> okej
<antii> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> antii: jobbar du at Barre
<antii> nej...
<coobra> :(
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr: har du kommit i någon julstämning än då?
<johanbr> nja, inte så speciellt
<Philip5> du får jobba på det
<johanbr> här är det storm och regnar rätt hårt
<Philip5> ajdå, inte vintervitt som här
<johanbr> nej :(
<johanbr> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=ERN
<Philip5> ser ju så där kul ut
<johanbr> jo... åker till Ottawa på torsdag, förhoppningsvis har det slutat innan dess
<Philip5> är det där det kommer firas jul?
<johanbr> japp, blir där över nyår också
<Philip5> kan säkert bli najs
<johanbr> jodå... där är det snö iaf :)
<johanbr> firar du jul i Uppsala?
<Philip5> yupp
<johanbr> det blir nog trevligt
<johanbr> var där som hastigast för ganska exakt ett år sen, och det var definitivt julstämning
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<vs-hs> lollllllllllll
<coobra> spotify ska det funka i eropa ?
<kodein> jadå
<antii> eropa
<kodein> i 2 veckor var-som-helst om du har open eller free, annars "obegränsat" om du har betal
<carl-> 2 veckor .. fattar inte .. jag har kört hur länge som helst .. har inte betalat en krona ..
<carl-> vad är det då jag har
<carl-> tur ???
<virtuald> coobra: funkade inte i tyskland senast jag kollade
<virtuald> coobra: men man kan använda proxy
<coobra> funkar här :D
<virtuald> var är här?
<Philip5> virtuald: på coobras gata i stan ;)
<virtuald> hehe
<antii> virtuald: wallahallaballa
<virtuald> o.O
<LinucksGeek> finns det någon som jobbar med linux här?
<kodein> ...
<bamsefar> LinucksGeek: Antagligen
<LinucksGeek> bamsefar: Verkligen? Är det så?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Jag har för mig att det är någon som gör det i alla fall.
<LinucksGeek> Men vem?
<bamsefar> Vadårå?
<bamsefar> Jag kommer inte i håg vem det var.
<derfian> "jobbar med linux" är inte direkt en tydlig definition
<LinucksGeek> ..näe..undrar om det är någon mening att ta certifikat, tex.. LPIC eller RHCE..om det finns tillräckligt med jobb menar jag..
<LinucksGeek> ..i sverige
<bamsefar> Du behöver inte cert för att få jobb.
<LinucksGeek> ..om företag använder det i större utsträckning..
<LinucksGeek> Kanske inte, men hur bevisar man vad man kan då
<bamsefar> LinucksGeek: SÃ¥, drift av Linux-servrar t.ex. == jobbar med Linux?
<LinucksGeek> ?
<bamsefar> Med referenser.
<LinucksGeek> Ja, precis
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Då gör nog jag det.
<derfian> då gör jag det med.
<Falcon|> same
<kes0> Praktik kanske funkar också, så ser dom vad du går för
<LinucksGeek> Var fan får man praktik?
<derfian> LinucksGeek: söker du jobb, eller funderar du bara?
<kes0> På ett företag?
<LinucksGeek> Jag söker jobb, men behöver erfarenhet..och funderar
<derfian> har du skillz, skriv det i ditt cv. backa upp det om du kan, annars får du hoppas att du kan få prata med nån som kan nåt på intervjun.
<kodein> om jag inte driftar servrar, men knackar system som kör på gnu-burkar, jobbar jag med "linux" då?
<LinucksGeek> Ok, mer tydligt linux drift, nätverk, virtualization mm
<kodein> bevisad kunskap på en arbetsintervju brukar kunna trumfa certifieringar
<derfian> oh ja.
<kes0> Tror jag o på
<LinucksGeek> Jag undrar mer hur man får en fot in, gärna praktik
<bamsefar> LinucksGeek: Nätverk har inte mycket med Linux att göra.
 * derfian hade stor nytta av att vara systemadministratör på datorföreningen <tm> på universitetet när han fick jobb.
<kodein> tror inte det skadade för min del heller, egentligen.
<kodein> fastän mitt jobb inte har så mycket med drift att göra. att jag sen råkar ha rootlösenord till de där burkarna jag jobbar mot är ju en annan sak.
<derfian> det är smidigt om inte annat
<kodein> jopp
<LinucksGeek> ..Men om man nu vill arbeta med Linux administration, med nätverk i allmänhet, alltså nätverkstekniker med inriktning på linux plattformen...
<derfian> så söker man sådana jobb :-)
<derfian> det värsta som händer är ju att du får ett "nej tack"
<LinucksGeek> ..men behöver praktik, utan att  behöva gå på universitet...
<Kim^J> LinucksGeek: Pfft
<LinucksGeek> pfff själv
<Kim^J> LinucksGeek: Lägg dig på rätt lönenivå så får du ett jobb.
<Kim^J> Jag hade 0 erfarenhet och plockade hem ett jobb utan problem, som programmerare.
<LinucksGeek> Vilken nivå är det?
<LinucksGeek> Vad programmerar du?
<Kim^J> LinucksGeek: Runt 16-18k/mån funkar bra.
<LinucksGeek> Ok
<Kim^J> Jag programmerar i C#, VB.NET och VBScript.
<LinucksGeek> Är inte det Microsoft?
<LinucksGeek> ..eller använder du Mono?
<Kim^J> Det har vad med saken att göra? :S
<LinucksGeek> ...
<maxjezy> Kim^J, 22-25k låter mer rimligt
<Kim^J> Bara för att man hänger i denna kanalen så betyder det verkligen inte att man HATAR Microsoft och tycker att allt som är closed-source är rooten till all ondska.
<maxjezy> netto
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Inte utan erfarenhet.
<kodein> *host*
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Det är den lönenivån jag söker efter MED erfarenhet.
<kodein> det är nog inget jag kommer säga nästa lönerevision direkt...
<maxjezy> Kim^J, jo, dock inte utan kunskapen.
<maxjezy> kan du det du ska är erfarenhet en bagatell
<LinucksGeek> ..jag hatar inte Microsoft..jag är mer intresserad av jobba med Linux,
<kodein> plocka fram en bok om C och börja läsa kälkoden, då.
<maxjezy> Kim^J, ditt företag värdesätter inte dig rätt
<maxjezy> eller tar dåligt betalt av kund
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Inte? :P
<kodein> maxjezy: eller så säljer sig Kim^J för billigt.
<Kim^J> Yeah
 * Kim^J har sagt upp sig så.... :P
<maxjezy> mcdonaldslön :)
<Kim^J> Men men, hemdags!
<maxjezy> njóy!
<antii> maxjezy: köpte ps3 nu! :D
<maxjezy> antii, mr spend all money!
<antii> :D?
<antii> lite kvar
<maxjezy> går den att ha other OS på?
<antii> va?
<kes0> Kulor är runda, dom ska rulla
<kodein> tja, nån slant kanske blir över till klappar åt andra efter att man köpt de till sig själv?
<antii> kodein: ;)
<kodein> det är fint att familjen kör "julklappsleken" istället. jag har aldrig mäktat med att komma på bra julklappar till alla. jobbigt nog att komma på 1 present.
<arcsky> någon här  som har SL sms haxxet till android?
<antii> nej arcsky
<kodein> verkligen inte! *indignation*
<arcsky> okej antii
<Pierre__> Philip5: Tjena! Här igen idag.. :)
<Pierre__> En fråga: Finns där en modul el. liknande som gör att man kan modifiera hur snabbt/många rader mushjulet scrollar per varv? Det scrollar plågsamt långsamt tycker jag?
<Pierre__> I musinställningar kan jag bara orientera höger el vänster, acceleration och känslighet,dra och släpp samt tidsgräns fördubbelklick..
<Philip5> Pierre__: det är en inställning hur känslig den ska vara
<Philip5> jag kör som sagt kde och inställningsprogrammen skiljer sig
<Pierre__> Så känsligheten styr hjulet?
<Pierre__> Toppen!
<Pierre__> MÃ¥ste prova genast - brb..
<Philip5> nja, mer hur den ska accelerera och så
<Pierre__> Philip5: Nope - det gjorde inget för mitt hjul..
<Pierre__> Någon som kör Gnome som vet hur man kan göra detta?
<Philip5> eller hmm, för hjulet vet jag inte men för pekaren
<Philip5> har inte kollat hjulet
<Pierre__> Men pekaren är jag nöjd med ser du.. Det är hjulet
<Philip5> har en inställning för hjulet
<Philip5> "mouse wheel scrolls by N lines"
<Philip5> N är effekten
<Philip5> har aldrig ändrat den
<Philip5> men det är i kde...
<Pierre__> Hmm.. Hur har de missat det?
<Philip5> det är gnome... ;P
<Pierre__> Det känns så basic..
<Philip5> nädå, jag vet inte
<Pierre__> Skall söka lite på nätet då..
<Pierre__> Btw - Vsftpd, är en härke att få igån..
<Pierre__> igång
<Pierre__> Jag kan logga in på det, men inte skriva dir/ls
<Philip5> för att rättigheterna nog inte stämmer
<Pierre__> Men jag har chmodat ftpmappen till 755
<Pierre__> och eftersom att jag loggar in med mitt enda konto på datorn så borde den känna sig trygg med mig.. :)
<Pierre__> Å samma chmod har jag på alla mappar i min hemkatalog.
<Pierre__> Philip5: kanske skall testa och chmoda 777 för att se vad det ger
<Pierre__> Philip5 No luck..
<Philip5> ska iväg och julklappsshoppa
<Philip5> bbl
<Philip5> du sätter nog rättigheter för vilka kommandon användare ska få köra i vsftpd confen
<Philip5> *gone*
<Philip5> *poff*
<EAG> vsftpd var väl ändå bara att installera?
<EAG> däremot att tweaka till helvetet är ju en annan femma
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Markslap> Varför ska du tweaka din ftpserver ända till helvetet m
<Markslap> ?*
<Markslap> ;)
<EAG> mm :)
<EAG> ftp är ett helvete
<Markslap> :)
<EAG> så gott som bara krångel imho
<Norrland_jr> jao, om du ska ha med användare är det meck
<Deschlipzick> tjenare, är det någon som har tid att hjälpa en rookie med nyinstallation av Ubuntu??
<Norrland_jr> annars om det är en publik server är det lite mindre jobb, för då kan du chroota dem till en katalog och låta dem läsa där.
<cahoot> !fråga
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<cahoot> Deschlipzick: ^
<Deschlipzick> yepp
<Deschlipzick> Jag kan inte skriva i terminalen :P
<cahoot> det blir ingen text eller?
<Deschlipzick> exakt
<saba> Deschlipzick: testa tryck ctrl + C och skriv reset
<saba> enter
<Deschlipzick> alright, ska jag testa
<Deschlipzick> funkar galant nu ^^ perfekt..
<saba> nice
<Deschlipzick> tho, ati drivrutiner har jag hört är svårt att hitta uppdaterade, är det sant??
<Deschlipzick> hur kommer det sig att jag inte hittar System Source under, Administration tabben i System??
<Philip5> så där, då kan man relaxa då efter att ha inköpt sista julklapparna
<Philip5> alla i hela släkten får en cd med kubuntu på :P
<cahoot> låter som en riktigt kul jul
<cahoot> installfest hela natten
<Philip5> hehe, ja det skulle säkert uppskattas av alla
<Verrox> Det jobbiga med släkten & linux är att det är nytt
<cahoot> och du springer runt som live-support
<Philip5> så kan det vara
<Verrox> sist far skulle vara modig så tog det en kvart sen var det "varför är det såhär då" "ska jag trycka okej för uppdateringarna" etc..
<Gallop32> "E-handeln med mat är en ung, men växande, marknad i Sverige. På senare år har flera aktörer som Linas Matkasse, Mathem och Coop-ägda Mataffären.se vuxit fram tillsammans med ett 30-tal andra aktörer." <-- 30 andra??!?!
<Gallop32> Läst på IDG.
<cahoot> för få/många?
<Gallop32> cahoot: På tok för många?
<Gallop32> Trodde det var typ max fyra.
<Gallop32> Eller två.
<Gallop32> Inte 33+...
<Gallop32> Låter som att 33+ vore mycket även i USA.
<Gallop32> Definitivt i lilleputtlandet Sverige.
<cahoot> det växer väl upp lokala nätkorvleverantörer som svampar ur marken
<Gallop32> Även om ytan i Sverige är ganska stor egentligen, så är invånarna ytterst få jämfört med typ varenda annat land i världen.
<Gallop32> Finns det statistik på det? Är inte typ bara Australien värre än Sverige ang. det?
<cahoot> om korv på nätet?
<Gallop32> Nej... täthet.
<Gallop32> I människor.
<cahoot> befolkningstäthet?
<Gallop32> Mm.
<Gallop32> Eller det jag sade.
<Gallop32> Vad det nu kallas.
<cahoot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_density
<Gallop32> Greenland är ödsligast...
<Gallop32> Rätt många över Sverige.
<Gallop32> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sovereign_states_and_dependent_territories_by_population_density
<speedxcore> min VLC har fått en tomtemössa =)
<haffe> Party party.
<speedxcore> får den alltid det?
<speedxcore> roligt easteregg =)
<Jojjemopp> försöker få igång trådlösa nätverket. Provat snart ALLT!    funkade i 10.10, men inte i 10.04 som jag kör nu...    Ndiswrapper funkar inte..    nybörjare, men följt en massa forum.. vad finns det kvar att pröva?
<speedxcore> Jojjemopp: jag har samma problem
<speedxcore> ofta funkar ndis ibland efter en reboot
<speedxcore> men mitt funkar verkligen random
<Jojjemopp> ok, mitt funkar inte alls
<speedxcore> dock funkar mitt mkt bra med vissa accesspoints och sämre med andra
<Jojjemopp> provat drivisen som följer med (ath5k). Sen ath_pci, några customs...
<Jojjemopp> blir galen, snart slösat 8 timmar på den här skiten
<Jojjemopp> 'provade även madwifi utan resultat
<speedxcore> Jojjemopp: dom säger att dom ska lösa det så det funkar bra till våren 2010 läste jag nånstans
<speedxcore> *2011
<Gallop32> Knäpp VLC som tror det är julafton.
<speedxcore> Jojjemopp: jag har t.om. dragit långa CAT5 kablar nu hemma, bara för att ubuntu vägrar funka random med ndis
<Jojjemopp> speedxcore: då tror jag att jag trycker in windows istället
<cahoot> det är distinkt ovanligt att behöva ndis nuförtiden?
<speedxcore> Jojjemopp: hehe, för min del är klarar jag mig inte utan ubuntu. På många plan.
<speedxcore> cahoot: jag behövde med 10.10
<Jojjemopp> cahoot: mjo, men det verkar som denna hårdvara inte stöds
<speedxcore> hellre dra tp kabel efter mig på stan än behöva köra putty =)
<cahoot> har du ett pciid?
<Jojjemopp> 10.10 var för buggigt för mig, unity krashade konstant, så ja var tvungen att nedgradera
<speedxcore> cahoot: har en eee 901. försökte en massa förut. blir snart ny dist och nytt försök.
<speedxcore> cahoot: förra försöket var i somras
<Jojjemopp> hmm, var är det man skriver lspci?  +...
<cahoot> lspci -n | grep net
<speedxcore> cahoot: har inte den datorn här nu
<speedxcore> men kan kolla sen
<Deschlipzick> kan man installera ubuntu på Windows OS och sedan spara det på ett USB minne, för en snabb o clean install??
<speedxcore> -ah du hjälper jojje. bra cahoot
<speedxcore> kaka | cahoot
<Jojjemopp> cahoot: kommer inte upp något, men enligt andra forum ska det vara 168c:001c
<cahoot> lspci -n
<Jojjemopp> precis, längst ned kommer det idnummret
<speedxcore> !kaka | cahoot
<ubot2> cahoot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<speedxcore> så =)
<virtuald> lspci -nn :>
<cahoot> Jojjemopp: *ska* funka med ath5k
<Jojjemopp> cahoot: jo, har läst det..  det är också inställt på det efter installation..  men icket. vad kan det då vara?
<Jojjemopp> cahoot: står bara att trådlöst är inaktiverat
<cahoot> Jojjemopp: prova sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sudo modprobe ath5k; dmesg | tail -n 20
<cahoot>  till pastebin
<Jojjemopp> cahoot: försöker privmessa dig utklippet..   men går inte..  hur?
<cahoot> !paste
<cahoot> !pastebin
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jojjemopp> !pastebin
<Jojjemopp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546378/
<cahoot> ser ju prima ut i mina ögon
<cahoot> sudo iwlist scan
<Jojjemopp> interface doesnt support scanning network is down
<Philip5> du måste aktivera det för scan
<Philip5> om det nu görs manuellt
<Jojjemopp> finns inget att aktivera
<Philip5> har du inte ath0?
<Jojjemopp> alltså finns det något jag kan göra eller ska jag lägga ned?    är grymt less och vill verkligen inte slösa mer tid på detta.
<Jojjemopp> ath0 har jag, det är väl trådbundet?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> ath0 är din trådlösa
<Jojjemopp> k
<Jojjemopp> jag har i datorn, men det funkar ju inte
<Philip5> vad händer om du kör sudo ifup ath0
<Jojjemopp> ath5k krånglar
<Philip5> sedan sudo iwlist
<Jojjemopp> ignoring unknown interface ath0
<Philip5> sudo iwlist scan
<Philip5> svarar den något då?
<Jojjemopp> nope
<Philip5> inget alls eller något error?
<Jojjemopp> interface doesnt supprt scanning nwetwork is down
<Jojjemopp> äh, nu ger jag upp
<Philip5> illa
<peppis__> Går de att ta reda på vilken pidgin man kör t.ex 2.7.7?
<Philip5> jag kan trycka i mitt wifi-usn och bara köra ;)
<madbear> men men men
<Philip5> peppis__: i pidigin har du about pidgin
<madbear> är det inte iwlist i-face scanning?
<Philip5> eller kolla paketet
<peppis__> ok
<peppis__> fick för mig att de hade kommit en ny
<Philip5> pidgin 2.7.8 är senaste uppströms
<barzam> jag har 2.7.8-1 installerad
<peppis__> barzam: kanske ska installera den om jag hittar den
<Philip5> barzam: då kör du något 3e-partförråd
<Philip5> eller eget
<peppis__> Philip5:  tror inte jag kör dem
<peppis__> senaste
<Philip5> inte om du kör 2.7.7 nä
<peppis__> Philip5: får försöka kolla upp de
<EAG> nån sql-kunnig som kan hjälpa mig att formulera en fråga?
<EAG> jag har två tabeller och måste sortera på ett visst sätt
<saba> EAG: berätta mer
<EAG> ok
<EAG> tabell 1 innehåller ärendenr, tidkod och antal timmar, tabell 2: ärendenr och husnr
<EAG> tabell 3: husnr och husnamn
<EAG> det jag vill få ut är grupperat i husnamn - tidkod och antal timmar
<EAG> antal timmar per tidkod
<EAG> ärendenr är unikt
<EAG> och kan innehålla alla tidkoder (med olika antal timmar)
<EAG> jag är inte riktigt med på hur jag ska göra grupperingen för ärendenr och tidkoder och summera antalet timmar
<saba> gruppering gör du t ex SELECT SUM(t1.timmar) FROM t1 GROUP BY t1.id
<saba> sen får du helt enkelt joina in t2 baserat på ärendenr=ärendenr och t3 på husnr=husnr
<EAG> mm
<EAG> jo jag vet syntax och så på ett ungefär
<EAG> kruxet är att jag måste göra en grupperingen på en redan utförd gruppering
<EAG> väl..
<Pierre__> Mitt kungarike till den som kan hitta felet med min vsftpd!!! Jag smäller av av frustration!!!
<saba> EAG: kan du ge nåt exempel? jag känner mig lite rörig
<saba> alltså exempel på det du vill få ut
<speedxcore> Pierre__: ställ en fråga där du beskriver det ditt problem, så får vi hoppas någon har ett svar.
<saba> [t3.husnamn] [t2.tidkod] [t1.timmar] osv
<EAG> t.ex ett husnamn - 5 olika tidkoder där varje tidkod har fått alla respektive timmar summerade
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Har ställt den så många gånger, men jag kör väl igen. Installerat vsftpd och jag har lyckats logga in på servern, med mitt användarnamn och lösen. Väl inne kan jag också byta mapp, men jag kan inte för mitt liv lista innehållet i någon mapp.. Testar jag att conneta till localhost kan jag dock.
<Pierre__> Portar är öppna i firewallen
<speedxcore> Pierre__: har du sett över användare/rättigheter?
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Du pratar chmod nu eller?
<speedxcore> jag pratar det och vilken användare som du kopplat till vsftpd
<speedxcore> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Hur kopplar man en användare till vsftpd? Jag är ensam på denna datorn och har bara mitt konto.
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> har du satt upp ditt konto för vsftpd?
<speedxcore> man behöver göra lite för att lägga till en användare till vsftpd, det sker inte automatiskt
<Pierre__> Vet inte.. Jag kan ju logga in och byta mellan mapparna i min homemapp, så jag gissar det?
<speedxcore> nja
<speedxcore> inte säkert att allt stämmer då
<speedxcore> kolla i mitt en på länken jag skickade
<speedxcore> där står hur man gör
<Pierre__> SKall kolla och återkommer.
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Men detta handlar om att lägga upp virituella användare?? Jag kan inte ens som faktisk användare lista filerna..
<saba> EAG: gruppera
<speedxcore> jag har alltid behövt lägga upp mig själv som virtuell användare för att få allt att funka bra.. Men det kanske man inte ska behöva.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: hade liknande problmen som du
<speedxcore> Pierre__: annars kan du ju köra en galen chmod på 777 för att bara testa
<saba> EAG: vad har du nu för query?
<EAG> saba: jag sitter o klurar :)
<Pierre__> Redan gjort
<saba> du borde bara behöva gruppera efter tidkoder och sen summera timmarna
<Pierre__> speedxcore: funkar inte.
<EAG> saba: jag måste gruppera alla ärendenr baserat på husnr först
<EAG> det är 15000 olika ärenden
<EAG> och typ 20 hus
<speedxcore> Pierre__: tja då kan jag bara rekommendera virtuella användare. har varit i samma båt som dig, och följt guide för virtuella användare. och vips så funkade det.
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Skall testa - tack!
<EAG> jag vill veta timmarna för varje typ av timkod och utplacerat per hus
<EAG> nu kanske det blev formulerat på ett mer begripligt sätt :)
<speedxcore> Pierre__: hoppas det funkar för dig.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: lycka till
<Pierre__> speedxcore: TAck!
<saba> EAG: ja och jag sitter på dagarna och skriver queries med 30 tabeller i emellanåt men mitt huvud står lite still, ska göra en liten sandbox först
<EAG> då är du helt klart rätt person att fråga
<speedxcore> saba: du som är expert, tips någon sajt eller bok, med bra resurser för hur man lär sig avancerade queries. Jag vill fördjupa mig.
<EAG> mcgraw hill - SQL a beginners guide brukar jag sitta o titta i
<saba> speedxcore: jag kör mysqls site nästan uteslutande, kommentarer där osv är guld. Dock är mysql lite av tradition inte så strikta på SQL-syntaxen, men jag jobbar uteslutande i mysql och gillar det.
<speedxcore> saba: jag kör på mysql här med. varit inne mkt på sajten. men känner att när det blir för avancerade queries, så blir det svårt att greppa för min hjärna. Gör du skisser i nåt projektprogram? Whiteboard? osv, för att få grepp om allt?
<andol> speedxcore: Den här boken är inte dum - http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596520847/
<EAG> det är en ganska jobbig tröskel tycker jag
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Problem uppstår här. Guide ber mig hämta och installera ' htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd '. Jag får svar: Kunde inte hitta paketet htpasswd.
<andol> Pierre__: apache2-utils
<Pierre__> andol: Förlåt, men det säger mig ingenting. Jag är lite nybörjare på detta.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: vad kör du när den klagar på det?
<EAG> saba jag måste väl göra nån form av join mellan tabellerna för att kunna få ut det i samma sqlfråga?
<andol> Pierre__: Programmet htpasswd finns i paketet apache2-utils.
<speedxcore> sudo apt-get install apache2-utils  <- menar andol
<Pierre__> speedxcore: sudo apt-get install htpasswd
<speedxcore> Pierre__: nej
<speedxcore> andol: eller går det?
<Pierre__> andol: Och var i denna djungel hittar jag det packetet?
<andol> speedxcore: går vad?
<andol> Pierre__: Hur brukar du installera paket?
<speedxcore> att bara installera paket htpasswd, finns ens ett sånt paket
<Pierre__> andol: Jag vet dessvärre inte. Detta är min tredje dag i Linux.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: vilket os kommer du ifrån?
<Pierre__> Win 7
<andol> speedxcore: Nej, något sådant enskilt paket finns inte.
<Pierre__> andol: Jag är dock i Pakethanteraren och rotar.
<andol> Pierre__: Skrivbordsdator eller server? (Sitter du med en kommandoterminal eller ej?)
<speedxcore> Pierre__: har du använt terminalen något?
<Pierre__> andol: ej
<speedxcore> Pierre__: är du främmande för att använda en terminal?
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Satt ett par månader med linux för 15 år sedan
<Pierre__> speedxcore: inte helt
<speedxcore> ok bra =)
<andol> Pierre__: Med pakethantererar så syftar du på Synaptic? Den du hittar under System -> Administration -> Pakethanteraren Synaptic?
<Gallop32> Posten är en pakethanterare.
<Pierre__> andol: Just den
<Gallop32> Så även DHL och UPC och Fedex.
<speedxcore> Gallop32: tycker du att du tillför kanalen något nu?
<Gallop32> =/
<Gallop32> Bara för att ni är Ubuntu-galningar.
<Verrox> Gallop32: det är en ubuntu kanal...
<Ozzzkar> haha, vad ska detta föreställa... god jul, Gallop32 :)
<andol> Pierre__: Tja, till höger om verktygsfältet så har du en sökruta. Där kan du skriva in paketnamnet apache2-utils och på så vis få fram det.
<Gallop32> God kul, Ozzzkar.
<saba> EAG: så hus 40 kan ha 1 timme på tidskod 11 och 2 timmar på tidskod 12?
<Pierre__> andol: testat och no find. :(
<Pierre__> andol: Jo
<Pierre__> Fann
<andol> gott
<andol> Pierre__: Bör kanske tilläggas att jag i princip aldrig använder Synaptic, så det är fullt möjligt att det finns bättre metoder än de jag föreslår.
<EAG> saba: ja
<saba> speedxcore: jag kör riktig whiteboard-tavla och anteckningsblock och försöker om det är helt överjävligt bygga delar av queryn och t ex optimera i efterhand
<Pierre__> andol: Det är förstås för att du är betydligt vanare vid Linux än vad jag är.. Men skam den som ger sig.. Tack, nu skall jag testa vidare..
<saba> EAG: isf lär SELECT ...,SUM(timmar) FROM t1 INNER JOIN t2 ON t2.id=t1.id INNER JOIN t3 ON t3.husnr=t2.husnr GROUP BY t1.tidskod,t2.husnr funka
<speedxcore> saba: brukar du skriva på många rader osv. Jag har upplevt att det blir enklare för mig att tänka då? Är queries på många rader ok? ÄR tabbar och returslag någonsin ett problem?
<saba> sen kan du ju sortera det och så
<saba> speedxcore: nej det är inte ett problem. Jag skriver i både variablar och på många rader
<saba> i PHP, $qry = 'SELECT foo FROM bar AS b' .
<saba> $addon_this . $addon_that . $addon_more .
<Pierre__> speedxcore: htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd blabla och till svar: htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/vsftpd/passwd :(
<speedxcore> saba: ah fint. =)  btw satt idag och opitmerade en webbserver för drupal. Insåg att få queries och mkt cacheminne till mysql är vägen för snabbladdade sidor =)
<saba> ' HAVING foo ' osv.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: prova att kör som sudo
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Did, no go.. :(
<saba> speedxcore: ja, ibland kör CMS-system alldeles på tok för mycket queries. helt klart ett problem om en inte cachar
<speedxcore> Pierre__: se du har vsftpd igång och filen används? kika om filen redan finns
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Oavsett vilken distro man använder......... när man manuellt ska montera en enhet, vilket nummer på startsektor ska man välja?
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Inte ens mappen vsftpd finns i /etc..
<speedxcore> saba: Drupal har en filosofi att alla moduler läser in all information, sen kan systemet göra allt möjligt med all data när det ligger i minnet. Följden blir extremt krävande queries, och ett väldigt flexibelt system. Sen försöker man cacha allt, och köra de väldigt tunga queries sällan.
<kodein> behöver man ens säga det?
<Umeaboy> 1 till 5760358 finns att välja.
<Ozzzkar> Umeaboy: montera en enhet? tror inte du ens behöver bry dig om startsektorer då?
<Umeaboy> 1 är väl GRUB?
<speedxcore> Pierre__: kör du verkligen synaptic som sudo?
<Umeaboy> Right?
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Jag skriver kommandot i terminalen
<Ozzzkar> Umeaboy: partitioner är väl det mest intressanta om du ska montera "enheter"
<speedxcore> Pierre__: ah
<speedxcore> Pierre__: ok
<Umeaboy> Ozzzkar: JO, men jag har valt monteringspunkt.
<Umeaboy> Det är inte det som är problemet.
<speedxcore> Pierre__: du skrev sudo osv innan, fick ge lösenord?
<saba> speedxcore: det skulle vara intressant att göra tvärtom, aldrig läsa någon information, låta alla moduler tala om vad de behöver och vid ett specifikt tillfälle efter första ronden läsa in det som är nödvändigt + cache på det.
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Jag fick samma besked både med och utan sudo.
<Umeaboy> Ozzzkar: PM?
<Ozzzkar> Umeaboy: då får du fråga någon annan =)
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Skall testa att skapa mappen vsftpd i /etc som sudo och se vad den säger om det.
<saba> speedxcore: och framför allt minska ned att samma queries körs om och om igen vilket jag tycker händer för ofta i CMS-system
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Det gick..
<speedxcore> Pierre__: prova att köra installern igen?
<EAG> hmm "not unique table/alias"
<Pierre__> speedxcore: Vilken av dem?
<speedxcore> saba: du menar att man bör cache'a, eller skriva till statiska filer? eller bara spara viktiga queries som globals?, tills allt gått klart.
<EAG> udda... innehölll den massa dubletter alltså
<speedxcore> saba: ge mig tips =)
<Ozzzkar> speedxcore: ska det finnas en mapp vid namn vsftpd i /etc efter en installation av vsftpd? jag har bara vsftpd.conf i /etc... :o
<Umeaboy> Kan jag välja ext4 som filsystem när jag monterar min enhet?
<speedxcore> Ozzzkar: jag vet inte
<Umeaboy> Alltså..........hur vet jag vad jag ska använda?
<Umeaboy> Det är min Kendo som jag är på väg att tömma.
<speedxcore> Ozzzkar: pierres installer vill ha in den
<Ozzzkar> ah ok.
<Umeaboy> Måste montera den manuellt för att systemet är trasigt.
<speedxcore> Ozzzkar: hjälp gärna Pierre__ om du vet hur man på ett bra sätt drar igång vsftpd
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Ja gör gäääärna det..
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: ah. hur vill du ha det? vilken version av ubuntu kör du? uppenbarligen kör vi olika eftersom din installer vill ha in katalogen /etc/vsftpd
<saba> speedxcore: inte till statiska filer, möjligen om det är binär data där en del hävdar att filsystemet hanterar det bättre. Hmm. Det blir knepigt att spara en massa resultat globalt, att köra runt ett sånt system skulle nog sega ner rätt mycket i sig
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Jag köp ubuntu 10.10
<saba> det är nog ett av CMS systemens dilemman
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Installerat i förrgår.
<saba> jag har jobbat en del med CMS men vill ofta därifrån såfort jag är innanför dörren. System som är utvecklade från scratch är naturligtvis dyrare att utveckla och tar längre tid men är så otroligt vackrare.
<Ozzzkar> och du får en katalog i /etc vid namn vsftpd alltså?
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: ...
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Nej, det var ett alternativt sett speedxcore tittade på at skapa virituell användare för mig så att jag skulle kunna använda vsftpd
<Umeaboy> Ingen som kan svara?
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: aha, okej. du vill alltså inte ha ett användarkonto i systemet för varje användare?
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Enligt guiden så skulle jag göra vissa installationer av paket. Ett av dem skulle hamna i /etc/vsftpd
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Främst vill jag själv kunna accessa min ftp.
<EAG> saba jag verkar få kvar det där felet
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Om jag kan lägga till användare sen är det en bonus, men inget måste.
<speedxcore> saba: well, jag tycker det är lite dubbelt. Med ett tyngre cms så kan man mkt, och kan slösa datorkraft för att lösa problem med kompromisser. Billigt och snabbt för kunden så länge vi inte pratar enorma projekt. För mellanstora projekt gillar jag öppna cms på många sätt. Men klart det blir vackrare och snabbare kod med ett bra team med koll.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: knasigt, det bör gå igång av sig själv för anonym inloggning utan att du har ändrat något
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: men kika annars i konfigurationsfilen /etc/vsftpd.conf, där finns en hel del kommentarer och grejer och du bör nästan kunna klara det själv ;)
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: kolla om vsftpd är igång först, annars är det kritiskt. kör sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd status
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Jag kan logga in, byta mappar, men kan inte lista någonting i någon mapp.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: ?Invalid command
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: se där, helfint. steg ett är att konfigurera /etc/vsftpd.conf
<saba> speedxcore: håller med. De som utvecklar t ex Drupal är riktigt duktiga men CMS-system handlar i princip om pengar, tid och storlek på projektet.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Jag har bott i den filen de senare 72 timmarna.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: det kan vara så att jag är ringrostig eftersom jag sitter och drölar i Ubuntu 9.10, nu används nog service status vsftpd förresten
<saba> det är därför det fyller ett sånt enormt behov
<saba> EAG: jag måste börja dra mig tyvärr
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: okej. du behöver aktivera write-kommandon
<speedxcore> saba: jo sen vet jag att det lätt blir en inlåsning, då programmerare som snabbt sätter sig in i andras kod, samt klarar att skriva bra kod utan ramverk, nog får betraktas som senior.
<EAG> förstår det.. jag får fråga vidare nån annan kväll
<EAG> tack för hjälpen iaf
<Ozzzkar> PIerre__: det finns en inställning som gör det i vsftpd.conf
<speedxcore> saba: kund har svårt att hitta bra kodare.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Jag hade fel. Ditt första vad rätt.. Jag var inne på ftpn då jag skrev det.
<speedxcore> saba: med drupal så lär sig många företag det cms'et. och framtiden för webbplatserna blir ljusare.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Vilken är det?
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: ah, finfint. write_enable ska sättas till YES
<speedxcore> saba: pratar man budget på 5-10milj under 10år, bör man nog snarare anställa ett team, gärna utomlands. Men få webbplatser har de resurserna.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Det är det redan satt till.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: local_enable=YES, write_enable=YES, sen de där inställningarna om anonyma användare beroende på hur du vill ha det
<speedxcore> jag tror drupal är perfekt till webbplatser med under 1milj i årsbudget.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Båda är satta till det.
<saba> speedxcore: ja, sålänge driften sköts ordentligt och där behöver CMS-system mer underhåll anser jag. Stötte för några veckor sen på en hemsida där drupal core inte var uppgraderat på nästan 2 år och sidans ~70 moduler var ungefär lika gamla. De är helt fastkörda därför att de senaste versionerna av alla moduler inte är bakåtkompatibla, så databasen förstörs om de uppgraderar.
<speedxcore> saba: jo kan lätt bli så.
<speedxcore> saba: man ska dock inte ha så många moduler på. men det är ju lätt att säga i efterhand
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: har du kört sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd reload efter att du har gjort ändringar?
<saba> speedxcore: det är nog ett tips som är värt att skriva med stora bokstäver på kontorsväggen :-)
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Gjort
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: och du loggar in med ditt lokala användarnamn och lösenord som du använder på burken?
<speedxcore> saba: man måste utvärdera varje modul noga, och varje program på webbservern för den delen också vid vps bruk.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: för i så fall bör du komma till din hemkatalog och kunna leka hur mycket som helst
<speedxcore> saba: jag tror många blir lite nyförälskade i sitt cms och slår på ALLT
<saba> hehe
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Dessvärre består felet. Jag kan logga in och byta kataloger, men jag kan fortfarande inte använda ls eller dir.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: aha, blir det typ timeout när den försöker hämta kataloglistningen?
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: 500 Illegal PORT command.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: ftp: bind: Address already in use
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: ah. sitter du med någon textbaserad ftp-klient?
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Ja, men jag har testat från min guibaserade smartphone också.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: den failar med PORT-kommando, och har för mig att det behövs stöd för det på klienten på något sätt. kommer fanken inte ihåg det, är ingen expert på själva FTP-protokollet
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: men eftersom den säger "bind: address already in use" skulle jag rekommendera att döda alla vsftpd-processer antingen manuellt eller genom omstart av burken som agerar ftp-server
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Den textbaserade jag anväder är terminalens ftp.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Omstart gjorde jag natten till idag och testade first thing this morning..
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: du ansluter via localhost?
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Gör jag det kommer jag in och allt funkar som det skall.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: öppna port 20
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: 21, 20 redan öppna
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Även 63200-63204 på inrådan av en guide jag försökte med.
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: jag misstänker att du måste ställa in på passivt läge i din klient. hur vet jag inte
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Testat ansluta både aktivt och passivt från burken jag sitter på och min smartphones ftpklient..
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: detta gäller för proftpd, antar att man kan ställa in portarna i vsftpd också, men: http://forums.proftpd.org/smf/index.php?topic=4400.0;wap2
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: De talar om en port range och en configuration file. Kan man tänka att motsvarande configuration file är vsftpd.conf?
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: absolut, det finns säkert någon inställning för portintervall i vsftpd också
<Noobi> hjälp! Jag är total nybörjare som har problem med att installera ubuntu
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: snabb googling. pasv_min_port och pasv_max_port. sätt pasv_min_port till tex. 63200 och pasv_max_port till 63250 och så öppnar du alla portar emellan inklusive start och stopp
<Noobi> skivan vill inte boota. när jag startar wubi så vill den inte installera CD-uppstartshjälp eller direkt i windows.
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: enligt den guide som sa att jag skulle öppna 63200-63204 så har jag också ändrat till samma portar i vsftpd.conf..
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: hmm, port_enable=NO  -- Set to NO if you want to disallow the PORT method of obtaining a data connection.
<Jessica84> Hur skapar jag en live usb?
<andol> Jessica84: Inifrån Ubuntu?
<Jessica84> behöver 10.10 och har inga skivor över
<Ozzzkar> Jessica84: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download kolla under "Burn your CD or create a USB drive", klicka i valen och voila :)
<Jessica84> kör linux mint nu, men ska byta tillbaka till ubuntu
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Testar
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: jag är tveksam, men ;)
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Ingen ändring
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: jag har slut på idéer. någon kunnig i FTP-protokollet? :)
<Ozzzkar> Pierre__: själv kör jag ju fritt blås i den icke-existerande brandväggen, så... jag har ju inga problem. jo, lite DoS-attacker då och då, men ;)
 * speedxcore saknar en sshfs client i android =/
<Norrland_jr> Pierre__: visst startar du om vsftpd mellan  de du ändrar i config-filen?
<Pierre__> Ozzzkar: Tack för ditt försök iaf..
<Pierre__> Norrland_jr: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd reload
<Pierre__> Norrland_jr: Duger det?
<Norrland_jr> Pierre__: antar det
<Noobi> Jag får [Errno 22] invalid argument när jag ska installera ubuntu från skivan i windows. Går det att fixa?
<Pierre__> Hur deletar man en fil i terminalen?
<andol> Pierre__: rm filnamn
<Pierre__> andol: Tack
<maxjezy> Pierre__, http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<maxjezy> bokmärk skiten och plugga lite dagligen
<Pierre__> maxjezy: Tank
<Pierre__> maxjezy: Err Tack
<maxjezy> :)
<x_link> NÃ¥gon som har sett The Experiment?
<Umeaboy> x_link: Ja, var det inte DÅ som jag föddes?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 1 minut kvar tills jag fyller år!
<virtuald> grattis
<maxjezy> ohm snabbt den miunuten gick
<maxjezy> tack virtuald  :)
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> 26 årsringar
<maxjezy> tjejen sover
<maxjezy> undrar om ja ska väcka henne så hon kan säga grattis
<maxjezy> :P
<virtuald> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: sugen på att se lite lek?
<maxjezy> nj
<maxjezy> jm
<maxjezy> mnj
<maxjezy> nmkjo
<maxjezy> 'jo
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<Philip5> http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/o7z20epc/maxwell.png
<Philip5> 45 min
<maxjezy> Philip5, ren men. det är något med gubben som inte stämmer känns det som
<maxjezy> benet
<maxjezy> har du gjort modellen också?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> materialet är honung :P
<maxjezy> lite vä lmycket dept of field ?
<maxjezy> materialet ser skitnice ut
<Philip5> det är för att den inte är färdigrenderad som den inte har sådan skärpa
<maxjezy> är det glass eller sand?
<Philip5> det är ju maxwell som är som lux... mer tid mer detaljer
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tyckte det såg lite konstigt ut för att vara DOF
<maxjezy> men det ser bra ut redan nu så
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant
<maxjezy> sen snurrar fortfarande?
<Philip5> eller så råkar jag ha dof på också
<Philip5> nej jag avbröt för att korrigera lite
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> ska nog byta testmodell
<maxjezy> jättefin textur på glassen
<Philip5> glassen? du menar min honung? :P
<maxjezy> det honungen står på
<Philip5> aha, det är grå betong typ
<maxjezy> på de skarpa partierna ser det ut som glass
<maxjezy> sån glass som man köper i kulor
<maxjezy> såg ni månförmörkelsen?
<Ozzzkar> jag missade :(
<Markslap> Missade jag med.
<Markslap> Låg och sussade så sött så.
<Philip5> jag har också missat för jag har varit nere i pannrummet i 2 tim och strulat med värmepumpar och skit
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> jaja, 84 år till nästa!
<Markslap> Japp
<Ozzzkar> http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/utrikes/article8313801.ab
<maxjezy> bara ihärda!
<Markslap> Inte så farligt
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du ha en julklapp av mig i år?
<Philip5> nähä, inte det inte
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja de klart
<maxjezy> is it a bird?
<maxjezy> is it a plane?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> något som du har fast bättre ;)
<Markslap> Havn't you heard that the bird is the word?!
<Markslap> Everyone know's that the bird is the word!
<Philip5> kanske inte honung är så kul material
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-22
<maxjezy> Philip5, säg då?
<maxjezy> jag väntar ju
<Umeaboy> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumma Fönster från Pyttemjuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dagon_> god afton!
<virtuald> godagon_
<maxjezy>  vh'
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är ju inte julafton än ju
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast och andra sidan så lär jag inte vara här på julafton och kan ge dig din julklapp
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> och jag är hos mor min då
<maxjezy> + att jag fyllär år idag!
<Philip5> :P
<Nafallo> lol. the fuck!
<Philip5> men sånt vill du ju inte ha
<maxjezy> Markslap, havent jou hörd that we traveld the world with a messesh of peace understanding an löv!
 * Nafallo skulle gora micromat, men hittade ett glas glögg i micron...
<Markslap> :D
<Nafallo> undrar hur lange det varit dar... :-/
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | maxjezy fyller år idag! Grattis! | LoCo-möte 22/12 kl. 20.30 #ubuntu-se-möte
<maxjezy> wohoo!
<maxjezy> najs topikk!
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Grattis maxjezy!
<maxjezy> tackar tackar !
<Markslap> Hur många vintrar fyller du?
<maxjezy> ja måste nog springa till statoil och köpa lite godt godt sen
<maxjezy> 26
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Okej ^^
<Markslap> 84a?
<maxjezy> japp
<Markslap> Ojdå
<Philip5> trist att fylla år så nära julafton för det förlorar man nog på i antal presenter på ett år
<Markslap> Trodde du var 86a.
<maxjezy> Philip5, i min familj firar vi inte så stenhårt
<Nafallo> grattis maxjezy :-)
<Markslap> Philip5: Mm, har en barndomskompis som fyller år den 24 dec.
<Markslap> Sådär skoj
<maxjezy> jag fick redna mina presenter för 2-3 månader sen också
<dagon_> grattis maxjezy!
<maxjezy> Nafallo, tack tack :) dagon_ tack tack :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> brb, ska bara springa på statoil!
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> hf
<Markslap> Halka int'
<Nafallo> maxjezy: bara paminn mig om nar du inte fyller ar langre :-P
<maxjezy> Nafallo, om tre dagar då :)
<Markslap> :D
<Philip5> mig tycker jag man ska fira massor när jag fyller men det är ju ett halvår kvar
<Nafallo> haha
 * Nafallo brukar forsoka att inte fira :-P
<Nafallo> foraldrarna brukar iofs komma over och ta ut mig pa restaurang.
<Philip5> jag kan tänkta mig att inte fira andra så mycket men att fira mig mer :P
<Nafallo> fast nu borjar jag fa massa roliga kompisar, sa kanske ar vart igen :-)
<dagon_> äntligen funka mpd+sonata
<dagon_> och extratangenterna
<Nafallo> Barre: btw. trafik till adder gar troligen inte via Sverige langre, sa problemen ar troligen losta ordentligt nu ;-)
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/8pr65ddn/maxwell2.png
<Philip5> skulle behöva mer tid för att ge skärpa och detaljer
<dagon_> inte för att vara sån Philip5
<dagon_> men vad är det :P
<Philip5> det är nonfigurativ konst
<Philip5> det är vad du vill att det ska vara
<virtuald> http://science.tumblr.com/post/634626186/maxwells-equations
<Philip5> dagon_: det kanske är du? :D
<virtuald> är det han maxwell på din bild? :)
<dagon_> Philip5: då är det den oheliga skapelsen mellan anka och lejon :P
<Philip5> ja vem vet
<Philip5> virtuald: ja kanske
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> det är ju ett lejon som precis druckit ur sitt vattenhål
<maxjezy> ;)
<maxjezy> nu blir det till att äta pizza
<maxjezy> nam nam
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> varför dummar sig html5 :(
<saba> världen ligger efter
<saba> dagon_: call the html5doctor.com ;-)
<andol> dagon_: Därför att HTML5 fortfarande inte är en färdigt definerad standard? :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det funkar på flickvännens vistadator :(
<andol> dagon_: Låt mig gissa, du syftar/tänker på en specifik delmängd utav HTML5?
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> nu hängde min trötta hjärna inte med
<virtuald> är nog därför det inte funkar
<dagon_> kan vara så
<dagon_> har sovit en halvtimme det senaste dygnet
<virtuald> 8]
<saba> dagon_: flera saker i HTML5 fungerar redan
<Richiie> Någon som är Kung på Wine hä r?
<Richiie> här*
<Richiie> har problem med Max Payne 1 att få de att lira under WINE.
<K350> Någon här som har koll på programmet transmission?
<antii> Ehm
<antii> maxjezy: morrn
<maxjezy> antii, morrn!
<antii> maxjezy: läget?
<maxjezy> jorå det är finfint :) ska iväg och jobba strax bara
<maxjezy> själv?
<antii> ah nice :).. sitter på jobbet o dött som faen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> näe, hoppa i duschen nu..
<antii> gl
<maxjezy> bbl eller efter jobbet!
<antii> yep! cya
<Barre> morrn
<antii> Barre: schenare barreparre
<Barre> tjenis
<antii> mycket på jobbet?
<peppis__> Morn
<Barre> antii: det kan man lungt säga
<antii> samma..
<speedxcore> fest på binerodrift.se
<speedxcore> bara 71 servers nere
<antii> kanske därför swedroid cpar ite
<Barre> speedxcore: inklusive binerodrift.se eller? den svarar inte :P
<Barre> jo... den var bara OTROLIGT seg....
<antii> binero suger :(
<bamsefar> :P
<barzam> ah därför mailen inte funkar hos mig
<Kim^J> speedxcore: 71 servrar nere?! :P
<Kim^J> Typiskt praktikanter.
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Funkar inte nätet så...
<Kim^J> NÃ¥gon kapade linan?
<bamsefar> De hade problem med sin telia-transit.
<Kim^J> Hehe
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> var tvungen att gora en hard reset pa mitt headset...
<Nafallo> typ ctrl-alt-del, fast det var voldown-rewind-multifunction
<Nafallo> O_o
<speedxcore> Nafallo, du som kan sånt där. Kan inte webbhotell sätta upp en redundant miljö, sen bara styra över snabbt. (dock är binero billiga så dom kanske skiter i sånt) Men går det i teorin?
<bamsefar> speedxcore: Allt går väl.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: beror pa hur mycket pengar man har :-P
<bamsefar> Men om  deras internetanslutningar  går ner så spelar det ju ingen roll hur redundanta servrar man har.
<speedxcore> känns som att alla webbhotell vill vara "amazing" men lova inget alls =)
<kodein> om man inte har redundanta internettuber
<speedxcore> bamsefar: kodein: exakt
<kodein> som t.ex. vi har här :)
<bamsefar> kodein: Binero har redundanta linor.
<Nafallo> ...pa redundanta routrar
<bamsefar> Det har binero.
<bamsefar> Jag lovar.
<kodein> men inte där de peerar?
<bamsefar> Peerar?
<Nafallo> dock sa kan transit providers lyckas gora fel tillrackligt sa all redundans i varlden inte spelar roll :-)
<Nafallo> om nagon minns nar facebook hamnade i ett av arablanderna t.ex...
<bamsefar> 3301 är ganska kompetenta. :)
<Nafallo> jag vet
<Kim^J> TISC?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Det var ju då youtube och det var ju pakistan telecom som läckte youtubes prefix.
<Nafallo> fortfarande en human factor ;-)
<Kim^J> TSIC kanske det var... :P
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Nä, TSIC är 1299.
<Kim^J> Aha
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: vi har samma
<Nafallo> bamsefar: meh. bara for att jag inte minns detaljerna. men tack :-0
<bamsefar> :)
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: vi har samma vad? o_O
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: facebook?
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: separata linor och routrar
<Kim^J> bamsefar: TeliaNet Sweden?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Kim^J> Är det "TeliaSonera" det också?
<bamsefar> Vad kör folk för upstreams?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Vilken ISP tror du är störst i världen? Dvs flest kunder och mest kabel?
<kodein> kina
<bamsefar> Ptja, nån av tier1:orna
<bamsefar> Typ Level3 eller Sprint.
<bamsefar> Ligger nog bra till.
<speedxcore> worldcom <- =)
<speedxcore> nä nu bara larvar jag mig
<barzam> http://xkcd.com/195/
<speedxcore> barzam: hehe inte få adresser dom stora amerikanska bolagen har
<barzam> först till kvar :)
<barzam> kvarn
<barzam> när jag länkar xkcd så är den här bra också:
<barzam> http://xkcd.com/802/
<Kim^J> Telia är läskigt stora egentligen. Iaf i Europa.
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Telia är läskigt stora över allt.
<Kim^J> Tänk om TSIC fick för sig att bara stänga ute resten... xD
<Kim^J> Kaaaaos på internet :D
<antii> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.360655/brandvaggsfiasko-slog-ut-binero
<antii> bäst
<PontusOhman> Haha japp japp :)
<kodein> hur många nior lovar binero då?
<kodein> 99.5 som de tycks ligga på nu är iaf mer uptime än vad vi lovar här...
<PontusOhman> kodein: Har ingen som helst koll
<amelia> dumdidum
<antii> amelia: HEJ
<antii> *hej
<antii> amelia: lugnt på jobb? :P
<amelia> antii: inte direkt.
<amelia> antii: själv?
<antii> ja :/
<pirx> tjena! lite udda fråga här (till er som arbetar med servrar till vardags). om ni arbetar inom drift-området, vilka befattnings-titlar har ni? tänkbara vore "drifttekniker", "driftingenjör", "systemadministratör", osv. och om en viss del utveckling också ingår, vad skulle det då kunna kallas?
<Philip5> vad ett företag kallar en en bund arbetsuppgifter ingår inte sällan i vad ett annat företag kallar något liknande
<Philip5> tror knappt det finns några givna titlar utan alla du skrev skulle på olika ställen kunna vara nästan samma sak
<Philip5> eller även rätt olika
<pirx> ja, men det är ju inget svar på frågan:)
<Philip5> hehe nä
<pirx> jag undrar över vilka titlar som finns i användning, så att säga
<kodein> på mitt jobb heter de "it-tekniker", och är långt ifrån glada över det.
<amelia> pirx: drifttekniker eller systemadministratör, det beror ju på hur stort ansvar man har skulle jag säga.
<pirx> sen att olika företag har olika namn är ju självklart
<kodein> systemingenjör förekommer väl iofs också.
<Philip5> eller systemtekniker
<amelia> pirx: drifttekniker = inget ansvar bara laga, systemadministratör = ansvar för system. att använda ingenjör känns ganska förlegat, är ju inte alla som har en ingenjörsutbildning och då är det ju inte ingenjörer heller.
<pirx> ett litet företag, man kommer ha ensamt ansvar för optimeringar på servrarna, backups, administration, allt sånt
<spacebug-> har du ingen ingenjörsutbildning kan du väl inte va ingenjör?
<kodein> tja... jag vet inte. andol, har du ingenjörsexamen? du var väl systemingenjör förut?
<Philip5> spacebug-: inte i strikt formell bemärkelse
<pirx> nja, noh skulle man väl kunna vara anställd som ngn sorts ingenjör fast man inte har examen tycker jag
<Philip5> det är ju en akademisk titel men man kan ju utföra samma arbetsuppgifter som en
<pirx> systemingenjör låter bra
<pirx> jag är med i sveriges ingenjörer fast jag inte har ngn examen tex
<amelia> de vanligaste är väl drifttekniker och systemadministratör.
<pirx> fick ju skriva ett personligt brev iofs
<Philip5> man kan ju även vara gymnasieingenjör
<amelia> Philip5: nuförtiden blir man inte det.
<amelia> Philip5: du är för gammal. :P
<yeager> jag är "Systems Engineer" :)
<amelia> jag är IT-konsult
<Philip5> hehe
<spacebug-> jag är julledig! ;)
<amelia> väldefinierat och bra. :P
<Philip5> förr var man väl mer strikt med titlar
<amelia> på gammla jobbet var jag Systemadministratör
<Philip5> idag är man ju lokaltekniker när man är städare :)
<Philip5> eller hygientekniker har jag också hört dem kalla sig
<pirx> det här jobbet utlystes under benämningen "performance engineer", fast det är svårt att hitta en bra svensk översättning
<Philip5> engelska titlar är ju inte sällan minst lika roliga för de lyckas ju nästan alltid hänga på titeln manager vad det än handlar om
<pirx> yupp, man har ju märkt det
<kodein> det är för få -experttitlar i omlopp nuförtiden
<Philip5> experttiteln anses väl för nerdig och 80-talig helt enkel
<Philip5> t
<kodein> IT-expert
<Philip5> det är väl bara på tv som alla får kalla sig expert
<dagon_> och på aftonlögnen
<virtuald> och på idg
<HakanS> Andreas Hedlund är väl den främsta IT-experten.  http://alltommac.se/files/2009/02/modermodemet.jpg :D
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> ja det är en klassiker
<virtuald> tja, det är ju en mac han pillar i, de har ju lite konstiga ord för saker och ting ;)
<dagon_> haha
<kodein> multimeter också. seriöst.
<dagon_> det är allt du behöver
<dagon_> det är jämförbart med MacGyver's världsberömda gem
<kodein> macgyver kör mer med schweizisk armékniv, ju
<dagon_> http://www.failfunnies.com/27/images/macgyver-paper-clip-multi-tool-funny.jpg
<kodein> mannen som gav hockeyfrillan ett ansikte
<dagon_> http://blog.brickhouseracing.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/macgyver.jpg <- personlig favorit
<antii> dagon_: bäst
<kodein> mmm, glass
 * Kim^J är "Programmerare" men han driftar allt från diskmaskiner, kaffemaskiner till servrar för hela kontoret.
<Kim^J> Och programmerar ofc.
<dagon_> du är alltså kaffeadmin
<kodein> att sätta igång diskmaskinen är inte att programmera den!
<Kim^J> dagon_: Ingår att skriva kod i C#, VB.NET och VBScript i uppgifterna för en kaffeadmin? :P
<kes0> Hej, visst är kde med systemkrävande är gnome?
<kes0> mer*
<dagon_> Kim^J: det tror jag nog :P
<Kim^J> Varför skulle det vara det?
<kodein> lever vi i en tid där det spelar roll?
<Kim^J> dagon_: xD
<kes0> Kim^J, Har hört de :P
<Kim^J> kes0: Skulle jag inte tro, Qt är generellt mer lättdrivet än GTK..
<dagon_> senaste versionen av kde är rapp på min gamla fujitsu siemens
<dagon_> 1.6GHz, Intel 810i typ
<dagon_> 1GB ram
<dagon_> inga problem
<kes0> Kim^J, Ok =) ska köra in o testa de
<kes0> dagon_, Ahaa låter bra =)
<Oakleaf> Hej, jag ska uppgradera till 10.04 nu under helgerna. Jag tänker då formatera om disken och installera ett rent system. Kan jag på något sätt spara kontakter och konton som jag har i pidgin och sen bara lägga in i det nya systemet?
<Oakleaf> Det samma gäller F-spot där jag har massa bilder.
<kodein> spara undan din ~.
<kodein> eller relevanta delar av den, åtminstone.
<Oakleaf> Ja, det har jag gjort tidigare, men det brukar fungera sådär. Jag får väl testa helt enkelt.
<Oakleaf> Jag vet att en del har sin home på en egen partition. Vad är fördelen med det?
<Norrland_jr> Oakleaf: om du har separat /home slipper du detta problem med att spara undan kontakter och inställningar för program som du använder när du ska installera om eller uppgradera ditt system.
<kodein> man riskerar t.ex. inte att saker brakar lös helt åt fanders när man fyllt upp sin ~ och operativsystemet inte kan skriva på andra ställen
<kodein> eller, tja, risken minskar åtminstone
<Oakleaf> Hur mycket utrymme behöver systemet om jag skulle vilja testa en egen partition till home?
<Oakleaf> Det är väl olik från fall till fall antar jag.
<kodein> 15G är mer än nog.
<Norrland_jr> Oakleaf: desktopsystem brukar jag lägga på 15GB, då behöver man inte oroa sig för att olika program cachear en del.
<Oakleaf> Ok jag kanske ska testa. Jag har en ganska gammal dator. Hårddisken är på 160 GB har jag för mig.
<Oakleaf> Sen är det det där med swap-partitionen. Jag  har läst att den ska vara ca dubbelt så stor som RAM-storleken. Är det verkligen nödvändigt?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> jag kör öht inte swap på nåt som har mer än 256M ram
<Oakleaf> Som jag fattar det så används den bara i nödfall.
<kodein> skit i swappartition
<Oakleaf> VÃ¥gar jag det? :)
<kodein> visar det sig att du behöver swap senare så får du minst lika bra prestanda ur en swapfil
<kodein> _ja_ du vågar köra utan swap. jag har kört utan i åratal. jag kör utan swap på min netbook som har 512M ram, där jag dessutom kör saker i ramfilsystem.
<kodein> skulle du behöva så kan man köra med en swapfil istället. finns ingen vettig mening att slösa en massa diskyta på det i onödan.
<Oakleaf> Ok, bra tips. Jag har ändå 2 GB ram och det ska till mycket för att komma upp i ens 40 % användande.
<kodein> man borde sluta läsa tidningarna
<kodein> det är för många experter på sociala medier som uttalar sig
<Oakleaf> :)
<Oakleaf> Det bästa är väl att testa.
<pucko-> behöver man inte swap-partition för att göra typ suspend to disk å sånt?
<Oakleaf> När gör man det?
<pucko-> jag gör det ibland när jag måste flytta min laptop. men nej, inte så ofta.
<madbear> jag tror inte det är swapen som används då
<pucko-> inte?
<madbear> måste kolla upp det
<kodein> oavsett så går ju det att lösa på samma sätt; med en swapfil
<madbear> jag tror suspend to disk är som en fil
<madbear> suspen to RAM med för lite ram blir nog suspend to swap :D
<kodein> jo, antar det
<madbear> jag måste bort med swapen på min netbook...
<Oakleaf> Är det det som är viloläge och vänteläge på svenska?
<pucko-> swsusp kan inte använda swap-fil läste jag precis nu.
<kodein> åas så finns suspend2
<kodein> som kan.
<pucko-> då är det nog ingen mening med swap part ändå
<pucko-> Oakleaf: vila är till disk och vänte till swap
<pucko-> swp=ram
<pucko-> bah..
<Oakleaf> Ok, jag har en så gammal dator så det fungerar inte ändå. :)
<kodein> skapa en ramdisk. montera din swap där. alla blir glada
<pucko-> min dator har inte fungerat bra sen 8.04 :(
<kodein> eller, tja, suspend2 heter visst tuxonice numera
<Oakleaf> det var nog då som min fungerade som bäst.
<Oakleaf> Jag har en netbook där jag kör 10.04 och den fungerar bra.
<pucko-> ingen som bryr sig om drivrutiner till kort från 90-talet :/
<Oakleaf> Rätta mig om jag har fel. Men ligger inte alla drivrutiner i kärnan i ett GNU/Linux system?
<kodein> eller i mudoler
<Oakleaf> Så drivrutiner till gammal hårdvara borde väl plockas bort från kärnan för att den inte ska bli för stor.
<kodein> inte i generalfallet
<Oakleaf> Men i teorin skulle ju kärnan tillslut innehålla oändligt antal rader med kod.
<amelia> Oakleaf: det mesta ligger som nog kvar i koden, men idag lägger man det mesta som moduler som laddar om de behövs.
<amelia> till skillnad från förr när man kompilerade in det man behövde i kärnan.
<Oakleaf> Det som jag blir imponerad av är hur mycket som fungerar utan att man behöver göra något alls.
<pucko-> jag tror vissa saker tas bort ibland. har för mig att det läggs i staging eller nåt liknande för att sen tas bort efter ett tag om ingen klagar. finns väl ingen som orkar underhålla allt för gamla saker.
<amelia> pucko-: det ligger ju en del deprecated, men det är väldigt lite som tas bort och sällan rena drivrutiner till hårdvara.
<madbear> behöver ju inte underhålla drivarna heller
<PontusOhman> Hur fasen är det man brukar skriva då man skriver rm -(något) /windows... Kommer inte ihåg =/
<kodein> deltree
<kodein> var det på dostiden iaf
<Markslap> sudo rm -rf /
<Markslap> Skriver man
<Markslap> Nej men
<PontusOhman> Markslap: tackar ;)
<Markslap> Gör inte det
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<Markslap> Då blir det lite tråkigt. :)
<kodein> Markslap: man måste ha --no-preserve-root för att det ska bli tråkigt.
<Markslap> Okej :)
<kodein> oj, nu bara en timme kvar av årets arbetstid
<PontusOhman> Härligt ;D
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> något är konstigt
<dagon_> helt plötsligt saknas läsrättigheter står det i sonata
<amelia> argh argh argh
<dagon_> och ändå har mitt konto fulla rättigheter på hela disken
<dagon_> amelia: halp
<amelia> dagon_: w00t?
<kodein> den är inte full, då. disken?
<kodein> eller ond?
<amelia> dagon_: den är inte full, då. användaren? :P
<amelia> bäst att kolla, såhär i jultider kan folk smutta lite för mycket på glöggen. :)
<dagon_> amelia: nej, jag är nykter för min flickvän är härhon är en sån där... nykterist
<kodein> men då är det ju hon som inte ska dricka. ni har nog missuppfattat det här
<amelia> dagon_: vadå "sån där... nykterist"?! :P
<amelia> kodein: haha
<Markslap> kodein: :D
<dagon_> amelia: :P
<amelia> dagon_: sån där... pfft.. ville du ha hjälp eller? det kanske inte duger med hjälp från en "sån där... nykterist" :P
<dagon_> jodå :)
<amelia> men du har väl supit till rättigheterna, eller så är det fel på ditt program..
<dagon_> kan vara fel på sonata
<dagon_> det är inte mpd iaf
<amelia> dagon_: 1. kolla rättigheter 2. kolla loggar 3. dmesg
<dagon_> amelia: dmesg säger inget
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> jag tror jag har löst det
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> mpd.conf ligger i /etc
<dagon_> och den har jag ingen skrivrättigheter till som user
<dagon_> fast
<dagon_> räcker det inte med läsrättigheter på den?
<dagon_> amelia: kan det vara nåt sånt?
<kodein> man ska ju bara behöva läsa den om något
<kodein> kan man tycka
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> borde byta till pulse kanske
<dagon_> den verkar gnälla över alsa
<dagon_> står inget i loggen heller om några rättigheter
<amelia> well, jag är rätt värdelös hjälp. vet inte ens vad sonata och mpd är. :P
<Richiie> Någon här inne som är kung på Wine? försöker få max payne 1 att lira perfekt men det kraschar direkt efter introt, enl winehq ska de funka perfekt men fattar inte vad de är jag gör för fel =/
<cHarNe2> Richiie: wine är knepigt, funkar inte programmen direkt är det svårt att få igång dom tycker jag.
<cHarNe2> har iofs inte använt det särskillt mycket.
<Richiie> cHarNe2: jag försöker köra debug mode. dvs köra wine /path till spelet sen köra det i terminalen
<Richiie> problemet är då att Max payne både 1 & 2 får upp en meny där man kan välja diverse grafik inställningar resolution osv o sen trycka på Play... när jag väl gör detta verkar min debug mode dö =(
<Richiie> provat både i wine & med "Playonlinux" front enden men utan resultat.. kan tilläggas att både max payne 1 & 2 kommer förbi intro videosarna med ljud o allt lirar men sen när de ska ladda spel menyn halvvägs poff.. flyger tillbaka till skrivbordet.
<dagon_> konstigt
<dagon_> jag har spelat max payne 2 innan utan problem
<cHarNe2> Richiie: kollat i #winehq ?
<Richiie> cHarNe2: självklart men där står de att max payne runs flawlessly
<Richiie> liksom ja förstår inte.
<Richiie> cHarNe2: aha du menar wine kanalen ?
<Richiie> cHarNe2: vet du kanalen till irc ?
<Richiie> cHarNe2: wine irc kanalen.
<dagon_> Richiie: #wine eller #winehq
<Richiie> dagon_: är de båda på Freenode ?
<coobra> ja
<Imgood> Tjena
<Imgood> Nu kanske kmr ihåg mig
<Imgood> jag bytte till windows igen
<Imgood> om det inte va pga ekvationskrivandesvårigheter
<Imgood> skulle jag fortfarande kört ubuntu
<Imgood> i  Open Office*
<Imgood> men nu
<Imgood> vad är alternativenför att lyssna på online musik
<Imgood> för utom youtube och Spotify
<Imgood> har för mig att det fanns något program
<Imgood> last.fm
<Imgood> hittade
<R2D21> test
<K350> 2/c
<R2D21> Va sött med en liten VLC tomte som ikon i systemtray :-)
<dagon_> R2D21: det har varit så i ett par år :)
<Philip5> HakanS: ser först nu att du lurade mig igen när du bad mig sätta topicen så det smög sig in en felaktighet. den här gången så är väl iaf datumet rätt ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Vad lurade jag dig med?
<Philip5> finn ett fel med infon i topic ;)
<Philip5> ang mötet
<Philip5> tänkte inte på det själv förrän nu så det kanske inte spelar så stor roll när det nu är dags
<r3js> ö ?
<Philip5> yepp
<r3js> #ubuntu-se-mote inte #ubuntu-se-möte
<r3js> :D
<Philip5> r3js: grattis! du har vunnit en nedladdning av irssi ;)
<peetra_> Hoppsan, jag blev norttappad å nu är jag inne, men ändå inte. :) IRC är lite magisk. :P
<peetra> polisen vaktar vår kanal, räcker det itne med att den har loggats obrutet i flera år? :P
 * peetra petar på Markslap 
<Markslap> Hm?
<Markslap> Nej, tyvärr så räcker ju inte det.
<peetra> Inte som om det skulle komma ut mer information genom närvaro än det som hittas på nätet precis. Canonical är lite petig med loggarna, de ska nu bara finnas till
<peetra> Ja, jag bor inte i Sverige, det är mig egalt vad ni gör med era skattepengar. ;-P
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<Farmfield> Jag vet vad nästa möte kommer ha fokus på...
<Farmfield> Och den byråkraten stödde man...
<Farmfield> fy fuk
<mghg> @ Farmfield: Återvänd och ta upp din fråga igen under nästa punkt
<Farmfield> Noops
<Markslap> peetra: Tycker du inte om att Rikskriminalpolisen vill hålla lite koll?
<Farmfield> @mghg: Han är direkt olämplig som nåt den där
<barzam> hur gick mötet ;)
<Farmfield> meningslöst
<dagon_> möte?
<barzam> jobbade så jag hann inte delta
<Philip5> barzam: det pågår
<Christoffer> Det pågår
<Farmfield> Våran käre TL svarar ju inte på frågor
<barzam> join #ubuntu-+3
<barzam> oj :)
<barzam> sitter på telefonen..
<dagon_> varför sker det inte ett utskick om mötena?
<barzam> det gör det
<EAG> vad är det för förening?
<Philip5> dagon_: och står här i topicen
<barzam> forum, sändlista osv
<EAG> vad avhandlas?
<Philip5> EAG: det är ubuntu sveriges loco
<dagon_> måste jag ha helskärm i terminalen för att inte missa något?
<EAG> loco?
<dagon_> dessutom har jag varken fått mail eller pm om det
<EAG> galningar?
<Philip5> nä
<peetra> Markslap: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ är nog med de pålitligaste bottarna som finns, utan att kosta ett öre för myndigheter att i efterhand vid behov använda.
<peetra> -bottarna +loggarna
<Philip5> EAG: Local Community
<Markslap> peetra: Nu är jag förvisso ingen bot.
<Philip5> en svensk ubuntuförening
<amelia> dagon_: den 11/12 gick det ut ett mail på sändlistan med information om dagens möte.
<Philip5> som var den officiella svenska ubuntuföreningen
<EAG> jo
<peetra> Ja, du får betalt för att sitta inne på IRC å diskutera detta?
<EAG> men vad gör man i en sån förening?
<Markslap> peetra: Det får jag icke.
<barzam> vad h
<diwic> EAG, det är det man försöker komma fram till i den andra kanalen ;-)
<EAG> heeh
<EAG> ok
<Markslap> Gick du in på domänen för att kolla om det är Rikskrim?
<Philip5> EAG: verkar för att sprida kunskap och kännedom om ubuntu i sverige
<Philip5> EAG: fast just hur och så är vad de diskuterar just nu i mötet
<EAG> är rikskrim på er? :)
<Markslap> EAG: WHOIS:a mig.
<barzam> storebror ser allt :)
<Markslap> Ja.
<EAG> aha
<Zelest> Och Google ser storebror ;)
<EAG> polis på riktigt?
<Markslap> Ska jag spela realubot? :)
<Markslap> Men nej, det är jag inte.
<EAG> "Polisen ökar närvaron i samhället" är ju första artikeln på www.polisen.se så...
<Markslap> :D
<peetra> okej, om du inte får betalt, så är det okej att hänga. :D
<Markslap> Hade tråkigt och ville ha en skön domän bara.
<Markslap> Och denna var ledig.
<Markslap> Och sen kör jag en webserver som redirectar till polisen.se bara.
<Markslap> Simple as that.
<EAG> ok
<Markslap> Servern står i Tyskland och jag bor i Irland.
<antii> :P
<peetra> nähä?
<peetra> tyckte det där med .com var lite itnressant,. men liurades av att den pekade till polisen, jag med. :)
<EAG> vore kul om du kunde fixa mailadresser :)
<Markslap> :)
<EAG> jag har en polare som jobbar på rikskrim nämligen :)
<Markslap> Okej. :)
<Markslap> Min faster gör det också.
 * peetra hann inte säga sin fint formulerade mening på mötet
<EAG> hade varit stor humor som julklapp :)
<peetra> Det ena utan det andra är ingenting värt, så vi kan inte lämna bort någondera från första sidan. Eftersom LoCo arbetar för att Ubuntu ska få
<peetra>   större del av pajen, så ska nod OS stå i fokus även i framtiden. Men ENKLA
<peetra> instruktioner om hur man bidrar till gemenskapen och vad LoCo innebär bör finnas med också. instruktioner om hur man bidrar till gemenskapen och vad LoCo innebär bör finnas med också.
 * peetra pustar ut
<Christoffer> peetra: just det första "Det ena utan det andra är ingenting värt" är precis som jag tycker
<anickname> är det någon som har koll på hur man gör filer körbara i fluxbox? det finns ju ingen chenckbox för det i "properties".
<Philip5> anickname: du kan ju alltid göra det via terminalen
<EAG> terminal + chmod
<Philip5> hur det annars är genom fluxbox har jag ingen aning om
<anickname> tack för snabba svar:) aschyst!
<barzam> installera nautilus
<anickname> barzam: bra ide. ska ta en titt på chmod, så jag kanske lär mig nåt på kuppen dock:P
<barzam> chmod +x filnamn
<barzam> inte svårare än så
<EAG> eller med siffror om man så önskar
<Pierre__> God afton alla - Då skall vi se vad som skall göra för att jag skall lyckas med min vsftpd idag.. :(
<anickname> barzam: gjorde just det. "+x" är det i sig en extension? körde sudo chmod xxx och det gav inget , just nu läser jag "man chmod"
<Philip5> Pierre__: motgångar ska ses som utmaningar som man utvecklas utav ;P
<barzam> anickname: extension?
<anickname> Philip5: så sant så sant
<anickname> barzam: ja på chmod, vet inte det riktiga namnet på dem men t.ex. "scp -r" och då menar jag "-r" vad kallar man dessa?
<Pierre__> Philip5: Sant, men denna motgång är över allt annat jag tidigare påträffat när det kommer till datorer.. Det finns inget i min config fil som är fel, alla howtos har jag följt till punkt och pricka. Det finns ingen logisk förklaring till varför det inte fungerar.. Det bara inte fungerar.. Jag gråter mig till sömns varje natt..
<barzam> anickname: ok, jag kommer inte heller på.. :)
<Philip5> anickname: options eller parametrar
<anickname> barzam: fungerade gallant tack så mycket
<barzam> anickname: ingen orsak!
<Philip5> anickname: med chmod -x filnamn tar du bort rättigheten att den ska vara körbar
<Philip5> anickname: man kan också använda kombination av siffror för att sätta rättigheter med chmod
<anickname> Philip5: aha då förstår jag sammanhanget. x = executable?
<Pierre__> Philip5: Om jag loggar in som localhost så fungerar det precis som det skall. Det i sig säger mig att det har något mer routern att göra. Men jag har 20 och 21 forwardade och även en specificeras range i 63200 segmentet. Detta segment finns också i min vsftpd.conf
<Philip5> anickname: precis
<EAG> Pierre__: är du bakom en nat eller nått liknande?
<EAG> glöm det
<anickname> Philip5: bra där:)
<Pierre__> Philip5: Då skall vi se - en NAT är?
<anickname> nu ska jag spela minecraft :D som jag just gjorde körbart :D:D
<Pierre__> Philip5: Jag har samma configuration i min windowspartition och det fungerar felfritt där.
<spacebug-> Pierre__: funkar det från andra datorer i ditt nätverk? bara inte utifrån internet?
<EAG> försöker du ansluta från en dator som också är bakom en NAT?
<Pierre__> spacebug-:Jag skulle gissa det. Det fungerar med localhost, 127.0.0.1 samt mitt ineterna ipnummer (192.168.0.10).
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Då gissar jag att om jag accessade med 192.168.0.10 från laptoppen, så skulle det fungera.
<spacebug-> Då har du troligen inte sagt till den att säga till externa IP när den skickar info om connection
<spacebug-> i proftpd heter det "MasqueradeAddress"
<spacebug-> om din server är passive så kommer den säga "!anslut till mig på 192.168.0.x på port xxxxx" och den adressen hittar ju ingen dator från internet
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Grejen är att jag kan logga in till externt ip-nummer, jag kan hoppa mellan mappar, men inte lista dem.
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Från externt ip that is.. localhost kan alltsammans.
<spacebug-> om du tömmer cachen på den klienten som ansluter fårt du fortfarande upp en directory list?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jag får inte upp en directory list och jag ansluter från terminalen, så jag vet inte om man tömmer cach i den??
<spacebug-> kommandon/inloggning skickas via en kanal (control channel) allt annat skickas via en/fler andra kanaler (data channel)
<Norrland_jr> Pierre__: om du fortfarande får problem med directory listing i vsftpd. Prova att sätt en av mapparna du kan se direkt till 755. Hade samma problem med min server
<spacebug-> Pierre__: men då är det nog ändå det jag sa
<Pierre__> Norrland_jr: Jag har alla mappar i 755
<spacebug-> för du kan ansluta till server för du gör anslutningen till kontrolkanalen
<spacebug-> men när du ska hämta/skicka data, tex vid dir list så säger serven till dig att connecta till den
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Förlåt, lite newbie - hur gör man detta du talar om?
<spacebug-> i vsftpd vet jag inte då jag använder proftpd.. kan kolla lite på nätet åt dig.. men du söker något typ "masqueradeadress"
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Och det är en fil som heter så?
<EAG> det lär väl finnas nån inställning för vilka portar den ska använda sig av för både active och passive
<EAG> http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<Philip5> pasv_enable ON/OFF är av på stöd för passive mode i vsftpd
<EAG> glftpd har inställningar för det
<EAG> pasv_ports och active_ports
<spacebug-> grejen är att man ofta vill ha en passive server
<spacebug-> hittar inget om det i vsftpd
<Pierre__> Jag har:
<Pierre__> pasv_min_port=63200
<Pierre__> och
<Pierre__> pasv_max_port=63204
<spacebug-> problemet är inte portarna
<Pierre__> Detta har jag skrivit in själv.
<Pierre__> på inrådan av en howto
<spacebug-> din server tror att den ska rapportera ditt lokala IP som adress
<spacebug-> det är den enda den IP den vet om om du är bakom en router för routern har den externa IPn
<EAG> mm active_addr i glftpd :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ok.. Vilken skall den då rapportera?
<EAG> och pasv_addr
<EAG> vem uppfann ftp...
<spacebug-> Pierre__: den ska rapportera din externa IP som man får skriva in själv ..om ftpservern stödjer det vilket proftpd och tydligen glftpd gör
<EAG> glftpd är inte direkt rumsrent
<spacebug-> Pierre__: du kan säkert köra active mode annars men då kommer inte andra personer bakom en router komma åt din server
<EAG> det är å andra sidan relativt lätt att komma igång med
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Men vad är det min min inställning och alla howtos jag har följt som inte stämmer? Jag har kört vsftpd innan för 15 år sedan och det var så lätt vill jag minnas..
<spacebug-> Pierre__: sorry, kan inte vsftpd som sagt
<spacebug-> men detta är ett kännt "problem" med ftp/nat
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Man tycker att från installation. Någon borde tänkt på att den skall rapportera externt ipnummer.
<spacebug-> jo men det gör det.. om du inter är bakom en router
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Om det vore känt, borde det finnas något skrivet om det samt en lösning för det?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Och vad är NAT?
<spacebug-> det gör det för andra ftpservrar
<spacebug-> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Address_Translation
<spacebug-> långa svaret hehe
<EAG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964328 det där då?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jag tryckte i NAT i min router en gång då jag ville använda en annan router (till wifi) än den comhem gav mig, men i dessa dagar är NAT inte ikryssad.
<spacebug-> ah det fanns
<spacebug-> 'pasv_address' är det du ska ha
<spacebug-> visste inte att det fanns som options i vsftpd
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Du har fattat något som jag inte än förstått??
<spacebug-> i din config ska du sätta:    pasv_address=x.x.x.x     (där x.x.x.x är ditt externa IP)
<andol> dagon_: Du menar ett sådant här utskick? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2010-December/005149.html
<spacebug-> vilket du kan få fram med:  lynx -dump http://ipid.shat.net/iponly/
<Pierre__> spacebug-: i min vsfptd.conf fil?
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> där du har pasv_min_port=63200 och pasv_max_port=63204
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Vi provar.. Brb
<spacebug-> gör så..
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Var läste du om detta?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Funkar inte, men jag är rädd att jag skrivit fel..
<spacebug-> vad skrev du då?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: pasv_address=80.217.219.193
<spacebug-> och det är ditt externa IP då antar jag
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ja
<spacebug-> hur har du ställt in i rind router? du har portforwardat port 63200 till 63204 till den lokala IP:n som datorn har?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ja
<spacebug-> ser du i loggar om du får någon anslutning?
<spacebug-> för nu ska vi nog va i hamn
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jag har loggar nu från alla tillfällen dessa fura dagar jag har connectat... Som sagt - Jag kommer inte, jag kan byta mappar, men jag kan inte lista innehållet.
<spacebug-> kan du se någon mapp funkar listing ananrs inte
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Err Jag kommer in skall det vara.
<Octavice> Nån som e grym på routers ... jag upptäckte häromdagen att mitt nätverk var helt öppet. Så jag försökte logga in med default lösen. Men det gick ju inte. En penna där bak (på routern) ;) .. så funka det... Kan jag blivit hackad?? Har en Dlink 545 med Wifi...
<spacebug-> ja du kan connecta men inte lista, då är problemet kvar
<spacebug-> frågan är va
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jag kan inte lista i någon mapp
<spacebug-> var*
<spacebug-> vad säger den klienten som connectar?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: En sek
<EAG> testa glftpd kanske... och använd samma portar
<Pierre__> 230 Login successful.
<Pierre__> Remote system type is UNIX.
<Pierre__> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<Pierre__> ftp> dir
<Pierre__> 500 Illegal PORT command.
<peppis__> Kolla gärna http://peppisgodbitar.blogspot.com/
<Pierre__> ftp: bind: Address already in use
<peppis__> Synd att de inte går att logga varje nytt inlägg. Någon som vet hur man gör
<Pierre__> ftp> ls 500 Illegal PORT command.
<peppis__> ?
<spacebug-> vänta nu, skickar din kleint PORT?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: If you say so?? :)
<spacebug-> har du satt din server att vara passive..hum
<Pierre__> spacebug-: pasv_enable=YES
<Norrland_jr> Pierre__: kör du /etc/init.d/vsftpd reload eller restart?
<Octavice> Tack för svaren... då vet jag...
<Pierre__> Norrland_jr: Ja
<spacebug-> hur är port_enable satt?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Var ser jag det?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: connect_from_port_20=YES
<Octavice> kör sudo rm /etc/fstab .... då funkar allt sen
<Pierre__> spacebug-: pasv_min_port=63200 pasv_max_port=63204
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Måste dessvärre avsluta här. Jag måste skälla på min dotter och hennes pojkvän, men jag återkommer.. Var så säker.. Tack så länge för dina försök..
<spacebug-> lungt
<spacebug-> jag vet va problemet är men inte vart det är
<yeager> varför ftp?
<Sken> varför inte ftp?
<spacebug-> ftp är till för att överföra filer..
<Sken> eller kör som jag, SFTP
<Sken> fungerar fin,fint.
<yeager> ftp är osäkert och so 70's
<spacebug-> inget osäkert med ftp
<EAG> tls/ssl
<EAG> ;)
<yeager> sftp är inte ftp
<EAG> inte så underligt att jag får "returned empty set" i min sqlfråga... det fanns visst inte ett enda jota i tabellerna hehe
<spacebug-> EAG: hehe
<EAG> 30 min bortkastat
<spacebug-> känner igen mig i sånt där
<EAG> sådärja :) en arbetsdag med excel insparad
<peetra> wohoo EAG !! :D
<EAG> alltså..är det kulspruteeld man hör nu i uppsala eller?
<EAG> militären har väl nån verksamhet bortåt flygfältet fortfarande
<EAG> ?
<Philip5> EAG: kanske är krig utanför din dörr
<EAG> det är det förvisso ibland
<Philip5> bor du i gottsunda eller kanske gränby? ;)
<EAG> så illa är det inte ;)
<Philip5> om det är krig så är det ju lätt att tro något sånt
<EAG> jo
<EAG> jag åkte igenom gottsunda i sommras på mc
<EAG> fullt med utbrända bilvrak....
<Philip5> och sedan kom du hem till ditt lugna och kära nyby istället ;)
<EAG> hehe
<EAG> lika illa där
<EAG> nä jag bor rätt så nära lidl vid tyco hedens
<Philip5> jo det var därför jag skre cså
<Philip5> aha
<EAG> det är hyffsat lugnt här
<Philip5> där bor man väl nästan i gränslandet beroende på om man bor närmare salabacke eller gränby
<EAG> jo det är väl så
<Philip5> intressant med apple: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.360492/apple-stoppar-wikileaks-app
<EAG> jag bor ett stenkast från tyco
<EAG> snacka om badwill
<EAG> bah... 7000 timmar har "försvunnit" nånstans mellan en innerjoin och en group by
<peetra> apple är väl inte sådär värstan intressant, de vågar inte annat än stoppa appen. :/
<peppis__> Ta och leta rätt på nya pidgin
<EAG> en inner join tar bara identiska rader?
<bittin> Tjena nån som vet om bra Android Forum / Mailinglistor?
<EAG> är det en full outer join jag vill ha?
<EAG> om jag har två tabeller som innehåller lite olika värden sinsemellan
<dagon_> bittin: xda-developers, swedroid
<peppis__> Vad är en zipfil?
<Pierre__> När man i DOS skriver copy fil.xxx c:/nästakatalog, så skriver man HUR i Linux?
<bittin> dagon_: är reggad på båda dom :)
<EAG> hmm klarar inte mysql av full outer joins?
<Norrland_jr> Pierre__: "cp fil.a /ny/mapp/"
<Pierre__> Tack
<peetra> peppis__: en zipfil är en komprimerad fil, som kan innehålla många filer då man packar upp den
<peppis__> peetra: ok, än vän till mig ska skicka en sådan
<peetra> fråga vad den innehåller.
<peppis__> Ska skicka över lite musik
<peetra> Ja, då är det alltiod ebnklare att packa dem, de tar plats. :)
<peetra> genom att högerklicka på paketet bör du kunna packa upp den enkelt.
<peppis__> ok
<peetra> beror på språk och system, men du får förhoppningsvis alternmativet "Packa upp här" eller uncompress ed. :)
<peppis__> ok, ska komma ihåg de till han har gjort de
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du ha din julklapp då?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5,
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> jag har sovit :)
<Philip5> latmask
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ledig till den 28:e nu
<maxjezy> ska göra en fet rendering
<Philip5> så du hinner sätta dig in i din julklapp? ;)
<maxjezy> ja, de klommer jag nog :)
<Philip5> du måste väl nästan få den ikväll för imorgon åker jag bort över julen
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> hur gör djur då?
<Philip5> fast du kanske inte vill ha ;)
<maxjezy> jopp
<Philip5> maxjezy: funkar det där?
<maxjezy> Philip5, gör igen
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad ja gjorde
<maxjezy> är inte så van med sånt
<maxjezy> skummit!
<Philip5> du kanske har brandvägg/router som stör?
<Philip5> och inte har du jabber ;)
<maxjezy> jag har inte hittat jabber ännu
<maxjezy> router har jag skaffat
<Philip5> hittat?
<maxjezy> till mitt hjärta
<maxjezy> ska försöka hitta det nu
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> vilket program ska ja ta?
<Philip5> bara att skapa i pidgin/kopete eller vad du kör
<maxjezy> testar empathy
<Philip5> ska gå bra
<Philip5> kör ett konto med Jabber/XMPP
<Philip5> sedan kan du också lägga till dagon_ och tracka honom på jabber :P
<maxjezy> är det på cisco.com man reggar?
<Philip5> han behöver trackas ibland... han mår bra av det :)
 * dagon_ slaps Philip5 
<Philip5> vet inte om cisco också har jabberserver
<Philip5> jag kör med mitt gmailkonto som jabberkonto
<Philip5> finns flera sätt
<Philip5> dagon_ använder jabber.se
 * dagon_ slaps Philip5 even harder
 * Philip5 tycker dagon_ slår som en bebis
<dagon_> :O
 * dagon_ sätter sig på Philip5 
<Philip5> så tung är du väl inte din spillimjöjkis ;)
<dagon_> snart kastar jag amelia på dig!
<Philip5> dagon_: det låter ju bara mysigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, dagon_ vad heter ni på jabber
<maxjezy> så ja kan lägga till er
<Philip5> min gmail
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ser min mail i länken i topic
<Philip5> tror jag
<maxjezy> bara om jag själv har lunch-pad
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> must log in
 * peetra slappar till dagon_  med Philip5 
<peetra> Jag vill åsså vara med å leka!
<Philip5> tss
 * maxjezy slappar också!
<maxjezy> wicked
<maxjezy> xchat stavar rätt när jag skriver the såhär t.e.h
<maxjezy> utan punkterna
<maxjezy> så nu kan jag inte skriva t e h
<dagon_> det hatade jag riktigt mycket när jag använde det
<maxjezy> ja, te h är ju ett ord man vill använda då å då
<maxjezy> rastafari kanalerna
<dagon_> du har problem med ditt it
<Philip5> dagon_: får inte riktigt till file transfer med jabber bakom min router med jabber proxy
<Philip5> lite kul att facebook använder jabber för sin chatt på facebook så man kan ju då chatta med pidgin eller annan klient med facebookare :)
<dagon_> :>
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-23
<maxjezy> jag har inte facebook :( . .
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> nej men du skulle kunna
<peetra> chatten i FB är ju värdelös, så en egen klient för den är nog bra om man är en chattare. :-)
<peetra> FB sucks, man göär en massa alldeles onödigt å kallar det för socialt nätverkande.....
<peetra> Jag tycker inte om att vara där, men är kroniskt inloggad ändå. :O
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> jag är alltid inloggad
<dagon_> man blir beroende på ett oroande sätt
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du fått någon mail då?
<maxjezy> japp :)
<maxjezy> laudin it daon nao!
<Philip5> maxjezy: god jul! :D
<maxjezy> tack lena Philip5son!
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> oh, förlåt
<maxjezy> Lena Philip5son
<Philip5> tänkte väl
<maxjezy> Philip5, oj oj oj, det här ska jag nog få att fungera
<maxjezy> påminner lite om tekniklego i svårighetsgrad
<Philip5> en bit kaka
<Philip5> så har du något att göra i jul :)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag ska ta med datorn och övertyga min bror om att köra linux igen
<maxjezy> han körde dock Kubuntu förut
<maxjezy> så jag förstår att han lätt faller tillbaka på winduz
<maxjezy> tror linux förslöar hjärnan
<maxjezy> allt är så lätt så direkt när en motgång kommer upp blir man helt chockad
<bittin> jag är ledig till 3:e
<johanbr> Philip5, fast tyvärr är ju facebooks jabberserver bara en proxy till deras interna system
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se lek med mig :)
<johanbr> så man kan inte göra nån av de roliga saker man kan göra med andra jabberservrar
<Philip5> johanbr: nä man kan väl mest skriva text... chatta
<Philip5> maxjezy: men att han kört kubuntu är ju ett tecken på att han verkar ha lite vett ändå ;)
<Philip5> var det länge sedan så har det ju också hänt mycket med kde
<maxjezy> Philip5, det var något med gnome som inte ville starta på hans dator sa han
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> var nog 2 år sedan
<Philip5> då kanske han inte ens kört kde4 utan bara kde3
<maxjezy> linuxmint kör kde?
<dagon_> bl.a.
<dagon_> maxjezy: fixade du jabber? :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> maxjezy@jabber.org
<maxjezy> men jag loggade ur
<dagon_> aw
<maxjezy> om du addar kan ja logga in igen
<dagon_> addade dig nu :)
<maxjezy> ska bara ta lite kladdkaka med mango sorbe
<dagon_> *drool*
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 22/12 kl. 20.30 #ubuntu-se-möte
<maxjezy> blev så mätt av maten idag så jag orkade inte äta tiidgare
<maxjezy> Nafallo, kan du läsa tankar?
<maxjezy> tänkte precis skriva till dig
<Nafallo> maxjezy: jag kan lasa klockan :-D
<maxjezy> men sen tänkte jag, ähsch, låter det vara en stund till..
<dagon_> 22/12 har varit :(
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Markslap> God afton
<maxjezy> Markslap, hej
<Markslap> Vad händer? :)
<maxjezy> äter godsaker
<dagon_> hmm
<maxjezy> där?
<dagon_> så man kan logga ut från chatten på facebook
<Markslap> Jag lyssnar på musik på riktiga högtalare <3
<dagon_> nice
<Markslap> Fan vad jag har saknat min stereo :D
 * maxjezy ser Markslap springa fram och krama stereon först av alla vid hemkomsten
<Markslap> :D
<dagon_> sover alla nu?
<Markslap> Nej då.
<dagon_> Markslap: vad hittar du på vid den här tiden?
<Markslap> Inte mycket :)
<Markslap> SÃ¥g att Beta 8 av Firefox 4 har kommit precis.
<Markslap> Äntligen. :)
<Markslap> Du då?
<dagon_> kikar lite linuxnyheter, lyssnar på musik
<dagon_> typ
<Markslap> Okej :)
<dagon_> hur är Fx4?
<Markslap> Det är smutt.
<dagon_> har inte vågat prova än
<Markslap> Lite problem med flash och sådär dock.
<Markslap> Och lite buggar, men annars flyter det på helt okej.
<dagon_> snabbare än chrome?
<Markslap> Det är en välbehövlig uppdatering utav Firefox.
<Markslap> Det har jag svårt att tänka mig.
<Markslap> Den är väldigt seg och buggig iom. att det är en beta.
<Markslap> Och sen har jag dessutom inte använt Chrome så mycket.
<dagon_> chrome är väldigt rapp
<dagon_> har kört den i 2 veckor nu på prov
<newman> Vet nån om "FreeType: couldn't find encoding 'iso8859-14' for '/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/Georgia_italic.ttf" kan lösas genom att installera nåt paket?
<dagon_> vad är det som kräver en specifik font?
<dagon_> men lösningen är iaf
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<newman> mitt x :-[
<newman> ok, körde det precis, ska se nu :)
<dagon_> hmm
<newman> när jag startar ubuntu så startar det med låggrafik, och det där är enda felraden jag hittar i loggarna. Men när jag sen loggar in och kör startx via kommandoraden så kommer jag in, inloggad osv
<dagon_> låter heltokigt
<newman> Säger inte emot en sekund =-|
<newman> nope =(, "Ubuntu körs i låggrafikläget" ändå..
<dagon_> vad sitter det för grafikkort i lådan?
<newman> nvidia 8800 gt
<dagon_> senaste drivare och sådär?
<newman> Det står "ditt grafikkort, inmatningsenheter osv kunde inte identifieras korrekt, du är tvungen att göra det själv" Men som sagt, inget felmeddelande som verkar höra ihop med det..
<newman> Japp, det ska det vara
<newman> Var iofs småproblem vid installationen..
<newman> heh..
<newman> Det lät fint..
<newman> Ska ta fram dem igen.
<newman> "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed! Continue installation anyway?"
<newman> Vet inte hur allvarligt det där är, eftersom man kan fortsätta..
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> aldrig sett det meddelandet
<dagon_> däremot löste jag ett eget problem
<dagon_> hade lite tearing i filmer i vlc men nu är de puts väck :D
<newman> nice. Man känner sig skicklig när det funkar.
<newman> Just nu känner jag mig inte skicklig..
<newman> Koll på nvidia-settings? "Error: The control display is undefined"
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu skulle philip5 varit här
<dagon_> han är nvidia-gurun
<newman> Saker går alltid sönder på fel tider ;-7..
<dagon_> hehe, brukar vara så
<dagon_> newman: hur går det?
<kes0> Oh, såg tomten smyga förbi just
<kes0> Tror han gick vidare mot grannen, jag måste ha varit elak i år..
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag måste kidnappat fel snubbe förra året då
<maxjezy> bäst jag släpper ut han ur källarn jag grävt
<kes0> =)
<maxjezy> antii, jobbar'u?
<maxjezy> =)
<antii> maxjezy: nu ja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fullt ös ?
<antii> verkligen inte
<maxjezy> gött
<maxjezy> har du ätit gröt idag då?
<antii> nej, omelett
<antii> :P
<maxjezy> najs
<antii> maxjezy: vad gör du sjelv
<maxjezy> har kollat julkalendern och nyheterna
<maxjezy> softar typ nu
<maxjezy> chattar lite :)
<antii> trevligt.
<antii> no work?
<maxjezy> nepp, inte innan 28:e
<antii> Lyx...
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> 28:e kommer nya kampanjburgaren med
<maxjezy> ska bli nice
<maxjezy> elmaco grande!!
<antii> elmaco?
<antii> WA?
<antii> ÄRE SANT? :D
<peetra> Godmorgon folk!
<peetra> Jag behöver mera kaffe!!!
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> antii, dont tell anyone
<maxjezy> det är företagshemlighet som inte får komma på vifft!
<antii> maxjezy: fan vad nice
<Barre> morrn morrn....
<antii> ska köra donken då maxjezy :D
<Barre> morrn peetra
<antii> varje dag!
<maxjezy> antii, ja fifan, den är kung!
<maxjezy> kom förbi här så får du två elmaco menyer gratis
<antii> :-D!
<peetra> Jag har fått en oduglig laptop med trasig skärm, vars grafikkort inte stöder linux, vad i hela fridens namn ska jag göra med den?
<peetra> Jag håller på att "rädda" bilderna för att ge dem på cd åt syrran, men sen är det bara skrot. Hmmss....
<peetra> Man kanske kan använda HD:n ändå?
<peetra> till nån annan dator
<peetra> Eller ha datorn som hemmaserver, den tar ju inge plats. Nåt kul vill jag komma på åt den!
<maxjezy> peetra, skruva loss skärmen
<maxjezy> använd extern
<maxjezy> knacka på grafikkortet
<maxjezy> tror det är linux som inte stöder grafikkortet btw.
<maxjezy> tvärt om är väldigt sällan fallet.
<maxjezy> är den snabb?!
<peetra> Ja, den vägen är det förstås.
<maxjezy> sälj den för en billig slant till mig isf.
<peetra> Den är inte speciellt snabb, men en laptop är alltid liten. :)
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en snabb dator som kan stå här brevid och göra grovgörat!
<peetra> Jag bor i Finland, portokostnaderna överstiger nog värdet. :P
<maxjezy> peetra, vart i finland bor du?
<peetra> Kokkola, 12 mil norr om Vasa
<peetra> Vi har -26 grader kallt ifag. :)
<maxjezy> oj, 18 mil söder om Oulu?
<peetra> *idag
<peetra> 20 mil rill Oulu, ja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> min kompis åker förbi där runt nyår med tåget/buss
<peetra> Skum dator, jag kom int åt Vista partitionen från Xubuntun längre, det gjorde jag sist datorn var här.
<peetra> Men då hade syrran inte slängt den i väggen än. :P
<maxjezy> säg åt din syrra att ta det lugnt med spriten!
<peetra> Ja, det har jag gjort. :)
<Chewtoy> Använd den som IRC-dator. Behöver du inte grafikkortet. :)
<Chewtoy> Sen kan du SSH till den. Så behöver du ingen skärm till den!
<peetra> Det där var ju en bra ide, det där också!
<maxjezy> ja tycker en dator extra för IRC låter helt sjukt men
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> irc är ju så krävande så
<Chewtoy> Oh ja.
<maxjezy> kanske är ett måste nuförtiden, när datorerna ändå är så dåligt besatta med ram-minne och CPU
<Chewtoy> Jag byggde en sängdator av en dator jag hittade på återvinningsstationen, men den hade ju fungerande skärm.
<peetra> Jag skulle kunna försöka luska ut vilka portar som är öppna i skolan och använda den som fjärrdator och surfa med lynx, vi har bara ett tiotal öppna sajter från Linux-klassen. :O
<Chewtoy> Trasig AC-kabel och en CPU-fläkt som inte ville gå igång. Och så slänger folk den? Konstiga männiksor.
<peetra> Människor slänger hela grejer också, då de får problem med sitt windows....
<Barre> bamsefar: piong
<Chewtoy> MM.
<Chewtoy> Tidigare ägaren körde XP.
<Chewtoy> 1024x768, 4 platser på skrivbordet som inte hade en icon på sig...
<Chewtoy> ALDRIG har jag sett något sådant tidigare.
<Chewtoy> Trodde inte sådana människor tilläts använda datorer...
<bamsefar> Barre: Pong!
<Chewtoy> Men nu ska jag iväg!
<Chewtoy> Så goda hjul och gott nytt får!
<peetra> Gott nytt år och God Jul, Chewtoy !! :D
<Barre> bamsefar: go'jul på dig... och hur tusan tar jag bort filmtiteln uppe till höger när jag tittar via PS3? :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Hrrm
<bamsefar> Det vetetusan.
<Barre> O.o
<bamsefar> Och han som bygger det där är på julledighet.
<peetra> pling-test
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har aldrig stött på det.
<peetra> Jag sparkade till nätverkskabeln, men verkar fortfarande hänga kvar. Kul. :)
<Barre> Nanga def = hur mår du på wolof. Mba defulo dara = Hoppas allt är bra på wolof. bamsefar = headweb support på wolof
<bamsefar> Barre: W00t?
<Barre> bamsefar: jag frågar via twitter då.... :P
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> bamsefar: hur tusan kan ni bevilja honom julledighet? detta är ju en sammhällsviktig infrastruktur som måste, och jag understryker MÅSTE, vara fungerande och välsmord. Speciellt under ledigheterna ;P
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Du kan ju gissa varför jag är på jobbet. :P
<Barre> bamsefar: stackare... men jag kan glädja dig med att vi är fler som måste jobba iag...
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Skönt att höra. :)
 * delhage är ledig
 * delhage är även klar med julshoppandet
<Barre> delhage: skönt, hemma i sthlm igen alltså?
<delhage> jepp
<Barre> så nu håller du på med knäckkokandet, julskinkan och fejar inför morgondagen antar jag? :)
<delhage> inte mycket
<delhage> har gravat n lax, ska ligga nån dag till bara
<Barre> min lax blir klar idag :)
<delhage> min lax har Laphproaig :)
<delhage> -p
<delhage> fan vad svårt det är att stava
<Barre> gött...
<peetra> Det blir faktiskt svårare att stava ju mer datorvana man får, känns det som.
<delhage> hur länge låter du din ligga?
<Barre> 3-4 dagar
<kes0> Är du o smyg dricker av jul snapsen?
<delhage> mm
<Barre> du rå
<delhage> samma
 * peetra är nykter
<peetra> det är så kallt, så man behöver vara i körskick, går ionte att cykla nånstans precis. :P
<delhage> snaps kl 9 på morgonen känns inte helt aktuellt...
<kes0> peetra, Menat till delhage :P
<Barre> lyckedes förstöra min glace som jag skall ha till revbensspjällen på jul... istället för att stå vid spisen så gick jag och satte mig i soffan med ett glas rött, surfade runt lite och ville kolla på en film.. *suck* efter halva filmen gick brandvarnaren i köket.. det är headwebs fel att jag måste göra en ny idag...
<peetra> :P
<delhage> heh
<peetra> Barre: Nice fail. :P
<Barre> mmmm
<Barre> med andra ord så får bamsefar komma hem och göra en ny till mig....
<kes0> Brandvarnaren funkar iaf
<peetra> kes0: Det är bra att se det positiva! :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är faktiskt inte mitt fel att vi bygger en sån fantastisk tjänst. ;)
<Barre> kes0: det gjorde den... :)
<kes0> =)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<yeager> ditto
<spacebug-> kaffe ja .. bra idé
<spacebug-> fan vänt dygnet oxå :(
<skenya> Kaffe hade inte varit fel om man haft något kaffe att koka.
<peetra> Ahhh, synd, irssi är bra, men kaffe kan jag inte skicka.
<maxjezy> ey, kommer ni ihåg denna? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYQ6JjreOY
<maxjezy> ika i rutan
<maxjezy> så jäkla tungt beat
 * maxjezy ska sampla
<peetra> Godmorgon amelia, min hjältinna! :D
<spacebug-> ika i rutan förstörde min barndom!
<spacebug-> kärringjävel
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> spacebug-, =)
<kes0> Nu åkte man på att förbereda käk. God jul o gott nytt år!
<maxjezy> kes0, ho ho oho! goood jul mitt barn!
<kes0> xD
<peetra> ls
<spacebug-> hehe
<peetra> oho, fel fönster xd
<spacebug-> du är inte ensam peetra
<peetra> gissar det, jo. :P
<antii> maxjezy: gåre bra eller
<maxjezy> antii, jorå
<maxjezy> ska snart iväg och julhandla
<antii> ska på lunch om 1h =(
<maxjezy> rensar datorn lite först
<maxjezy> jag är riktigt hungrig
<maxjezy> ska nog äta på stan
<antii> frågan är VAD man ska äta idag
<spacebug-> jag tror jag värmer på en paj.. 3 min i micron hehe
<amelia> peetra: :)
 * amelia vill inte jobba idag..
 * spacebug- slutade igår.. ledig till 9:e jan ;)
<amelia> fusk
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> jag är bara ledig mån - ons nästa vecka..
<spacebug-> alltid nått
<amelia> jo, låter ju värre så... sanningen är ju iofs att jag i princip bara jobbar torsdag nästa vecka. :P
<amelia> fast har beredskap över nyår..
<maxjezy> antii, ät en kebab
<maxjezy> för mig
<spacebug-> hej pucko- :)
<pucko-> hej
<vs-hs> gäsp
<newman> Jag är fast i "Ubuntu körs i låggrafikläget" och lyckas inte lösa det. Men om jag loggar in via konsollen därifrån och kör startx så kommer jag rakt in på mitt konto med rätta upplösningar och allt. Felsök felet och granska loggar i låggrafikläget ger ingenting, det enda "felet" jag såg där var om ett typsnitt..
<newman> Nån som vet ett bra sätt att ta sig ur sånt här =|?
<newman> Om det behövs mera info så är det bara att säga till förstås..
<Philip5> newman: har du kollat i loggen för gdm också?
<newman> alldeles strax
<newman> vad 17 nu då.. jag kommer inte in i den mappen =s
<newman> så
<newman> Antar att det är :0.log jag ska kolla på
<newman> Enda som jag kan se där är "(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)"
<newman> Verkar komma för mus och tangentbord. Har USB/trådlöst för båda.
<newman> En rad till visst: "(WW) Logitech USB Receiver: unable to handle keycode 420" Vilket kanske leder in på en grej jag hittade på google: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19574 , men då kommer det patchar, och såna har jag inte använt förut..
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 19574 in Server/general "Pressing a multimedia key will cause the X Server to crash" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<newman> Sen var det slut på den loggen..
<newman> :0-greeter.log innehåller däremot en massa fel 8-o. Men jag vet inte om den hör till i sammanhanget?
<virtuald> newman: har det funkat, t.ex. innan du installerade drivrutiner (som inte funkar nu)?
<newman> Det funkade förut ja. Men när jag uppgraderade från 10.04 till 10.10 så avbröts uppgraderingen en gång. Jag har lyckats fullfölja uppgraderingen efter det genom terminalen, lät den stå en dag för att installera om alla paket ifall det var fel på nåt. Och så har jag installerat om grafikdrivisar nu på sistone.. Ska se om jag kan få in :0-greeter.log på pastebin, vet inte om den säger nåt?
<newman> pastebin.com/ASHnWmYL
<newman> Får "Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" nu när jag körde gedit från terminalen. Fick jag inte förut heller..
<newman> 10.10 har varit svårt för mig att komma in i hittills :-p..
<Norrland_jr> newman: ibland är det så att det funkar mycket bättre om man installerar om helt istället för uppgraderar.
<newman> Norrland_jr: Sant. Tyvärr är jag tjurskallig ;-7..
<Norrland_jr> newman: vad har du för grafikkort?
<newman> nvidia 8800 gt
<Norrland_jr> ok
<Norrland_jr> kört in nvidias egna drivrutiner också?
<newman> Har prövat både som paket, gick utan felmeddelanden, och manuellt. Inte utan felmeddelanden. Så jag antar det ja.
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> kan du lägga upp din /etc/X11/xorg.conf på pastebin?
<newman> japp, ett ögonlock
<newman> pastebin.com/DxZCVqeW
<newman> Det är som att login-skärmen inte vill.. Antar att det inte finns nån enke väg med den, som att installera om nåt paket, xorg eller så?
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> låter som det fattas vissa moduler till xorg
<Norrland_jr> testa lägg till detta i slutet av din xorg.conf
<Norrland_jr> Section "Extensions" Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<Norrland_jr> EndSection
<Norrland_jr> hm, dålig paste
<Norrland_jr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963878
<newman> Kan vara så, för jag hade nämligen problem med dem när jag skulle uppgradera ->10.10, var 2 xorg-paket med nåt slags cirkelberoende, var tvungen att ta bort dem för att kunna uppgradera. Läste i ett forum om en med samma problem, dom hade installerat om paket efteråt, men det är kanske det som jag misslyckats med.. Kan man kolla om man har ett "komplett xorg"?
<newman> kollar paste
<peetra> PLING Nafallo Finns det nån möjlighet att stänga av en användare från sändlistan, denna person har fått för sig att listan får användas istället för chatt å hjar bombaderat listan med meddelanden idag, bardiazakeri@gmail.com
<KiviE> newman: Testa att ta bort (flytta) xorg.conf filen sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.{conf,conf.bak}
<newman> KiviE: Ok, och starta om utan nån config? Ska pröva. Upptäckte(kanske?) en annan sak också, absolut minimum för xorg ska tydligen vara paketet xorg, så jag körde "aptitude reinstall xorg". "xorg är för tillfället inte installerat så det kommer inte att installeras om." Men jag kommer ju in i den grafiska miljön om jag kör startx från kommandoraden?? Har nog inte greppat hur alla delar hänger ihop
<newman> än..
<KiviE> newman: ja starta utan konfig
<virtuald> newman: jag tror det är en konflikt mellan drivrutinerna du laddat ner från nvidia.com och de som är installerade med jockey ("Hårdvarudrivrutiner"). finns en hel del hjälp på ubuntus wiki
<antii> virtuald: kaos
<newman> virtuald: Ok. LÃ¥ter inte kul :(
<virtuald> newman: om du avinstallerar drivrutinera från nvidia.com så ska jockey hitta rätt drivrutiner sen
<virtuald> kanske behövs installera om några paket också som
<newman> virtuald: Hur menar du då? Paketet nvidia-current? Jag laddade också ner en .run-fil därifrån och körde.
<newman> gdm var visst inte installerat heller =s
<newman> nu har jag installerat xorg och gdm iallafall
<virtuald> hmm vet inte exakt vilka som behöver installeras om
<virtuald> har inte nvidia själ
<virtuald> v
<newman> Gjorde det med xserver-xorg också, startar om den datorn nu, få se om det gav nåt.
<virtuald> nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-common nvidia-current-modaliases är de nvidia-paket som finns på min dator, borde räcka att installera om dem (apt-get install --reinstall x y z…) för att jockey ska hitta dem
<virtuald> ska hitta jockey ska hitta drivrutinerna menar jag
<newman> Tack!
<newman> ..Allihop. Jag kom in den riktiga vägen nu. Är dock fortfarande på om jag har alla paket rätt, så jag kollar nvidia-paketen också virtuald
<Nafallo> peetra: done
<virtuald> 8]
<Norrland_jr> newman: xorg är magiskt
<newman> Norrland_jr: sjukt magiskt eller magsjukt? ;) Men jag ska förstås inte klaga, är otroligt glad att det här gick att fixa..
<amelia> *gäsp*
<jolaren> Tänkte ge bort min ASROCK ION 330 till familjen nu i jul
<coobra> nice
<jolaren> Det optimala vore något system så det kunde styras med mobilerna, ala xbmc eller mythtv... fördelen med mythtv är att det finns mythvideo, där man genom att bara lägga in en dvd får den rippad till hårddisken (lillebror ser mycket film). Detta saknas i XBMC men XBMC är bättre, de har redan ett tv system dvs
<jolaren> Någon som kan ge mig lite vägledning?
<jolaren> Sitter med burken och en usbsticka nu
<jolaren> coobra: Har du några juliska knep?
<jolaren> En firefox addon som skickar torrentsen till mitt torrent ui (tips på det) skulle också uppskattas
<coobra> jolaren:  nej :(
<jolaren> Vart ska man vända sig för hjälp?
<coobra> polia
<virtuald> jolaren: om du kör transmission-daemon så finns en firefox extension för den också
<jolaren> virtuald: tack! Det var bra =)
<virtuald> 8]
<jolaren> dvd-rip funktionen kanske inte är så viktig
<jolaren> frågan är om jag ska ha ett operativsystem i bakgrunden
<jolaren> eller om jag ska köra xbmc
<virtuald> är väl linux i bakgrunden då också
<jolaren> jo, men jag tänkte mig något med x.. typ ubuntu mini
<virtuald> aha
<jolaren> Det är mest så att man far kan ändra och härja
<jolaren> Blir svårt via terminal tyvärr
<jolaren> Frågade nu i XBMC
<Barre> *gäsp* & *suck*
<antii> Barre: Dårå?
<Barre> antii: fysiskt trött och trött på att jobba.. vill lixom ta jul nu
<antii> Barre: hehe, 1h kvar här!
<antii> längtar!!
<madeleine> Hej.. Hur gör jag för att uppgradera ubuntu?
<Barre> madeleine: uppgradera från en version till en annan? eller uppgradera säkerhetsfixar och buggfixar?
<madeleine> Uppgradera från en vesion till en annan helst.
<Barre> madeleine: vilken version har du idag då?
<madeleine> 7 nånting..
<Barre> O.o
<madeleine> Ja precis..
<Barre> ingen aning om hur "best practise" är för att uppgradera en sån gammal version..
<madeleine> Okej.
<madeleine> Tror du inte de skulle funka?? :S
<virtuald> det är att uppgradera till 7.10 om man inte redan har den, sen 8.04, sen 10.04, sen eventuellt 10.10
<madeleine> Vilken kan du rekomnendera då?
<virtuald> madeleine: hittar du uppdateringshanteraren?
<madeleine> Japp de gör jag..
<virtuald> finns det inte en knapp där längst upp där det står ungefär «det finns en ny utgåva. [uppdatera distribution]»
<madeleine> Din distribution stöds inte längre
<madeleine> Du kommer inte längre att få säkerhets- eller kritiska uppdateringar. Uppgradera till en senare version av Ubuntu Linux
<madeleine> Så står de när jag öppnar uppdateringshanteraren..
<virtuald> ja det är väl en en knapp du kan trycka på där
<virtuald> för att uppgradera
<madeleine> Jag kommer inte så långt, för när jag trycker upp den så kommer den rutan upp, som jag skrev, så trycker jag bort den, så försvinner allt..
<virtuald> jaså
<madeleine> För längst upp på skärmen till höger, är de en rund röd cirkel, med ett vitt streck i mitten..
<madeleine> Kunde inte initiera paketinformationen
<madeleine> Ett problem utan lösning inträffade vid initiering av paketinformationen.
<virtuald> ta reda på vilken version du har, det står om du trycker ner system-menyn och sen "om ubuntu"
<madeleine> 9.04 har jag..
<antii> virtuald: leget
<virtuald> jaha inte 7. då :p
<jolaren> finns det n[got terminal kommando for att se ens ip?
<delhage> ip a
<virtuald> madeleine: du kan prova om det går att använda synaptic, i menyerna sysetm/adminstration/pakethanteraren synaptic
<virtuald> antii: svår fråga, nästa :p
<madeleine> det funkar inte heller. kommer upp den röda cirkeln igen med ett vitt streck i mitten
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> starta program/tillbehör/terminal då
<virtuald> och skriv apt-get update
<virtuald> sudo apt-get update
<virtuald> menade jag
<virtuald> och sen ditt lösenord (inget kommer synas när du skriver lösenordet)
<jacobsen> Hallå. Undrar om ni kan hjälpa mig med ett litet problem jag har?
<virtuald> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<jacobsen> Har en gammal laptop, som jag hade XP på förut. Den gången var laptophögtalarna inte på, för jag hade extra högtalare kopplat i. Men nu med Ubuntu så, själv med extrahögtalarna kopplat inn i phone-jack, så kommer det ljud ut ur laptop högtalarna. Nån som vet hur jag kan stänga AV laptophögtalarna?
<madeleine> nu börjar det hända saker..
<virtuald> madeleine: får du något felmeddelande?
<madeleine> japp
<virtuald> vad står det?
<madeleine> Läser paketlistor... Fel!
<madeleine> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<madeleine> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_shutter_ppa_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<madeleine> E: Paketlistan eller statusfilen kunde inte tolkas eller öppnas.
<madeleine> så stod det?
<virtuald> om du skriver rgrep shutter /etc/apt/sources.list*
<madeleine> i terminalen?
<virtuald> så får du antagligen fram filnamn:deb http://ppa…
<madeleine> får inte fram nått.. :SS
<virtuald> hm det måste du göra… har du kopierat hela raden inklusive * på slutet?
<madeleine> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reconstructor.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shutter/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
 * virtuald kollar vad det där är för något
<madeleine> oki, skulle du kolla de
<virtuald> använder du något program som heter shutter eller reconstructor?
<madeleine> Jag ska kolla, men vart skulle jag hitta de isf?
<virtuald> nder program/tillbehör
<madeleine> Japp chutter
<madeleine> shutter
<virtuald> det måste bort iaf
<madeleine> Okej..
<virtuald> om du laddar ner http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0+bzr46.1~lucid1_all.deb
<madeleine> Hur gör jag de, är inte så haj på detta
<virtuald> och öppnar den, och trycker installera…
<madeleine> ska jag ta bort den först, innan jag installerar
<virtuald> nej det är ett program för att ta bort det ordentligt utan att något skräp ligger kvar
<madeleine> Programindexet är trasigt
<virtuald> jaha… fan
<madeleine> stora problem?? =(
<virtuald> nja
<virtuald> tror inte det :p
<madeleine> hur fixar jag till de?
<jolaren> lyckas inte installera transmission-daemon på min server
<psyt7> vilken videoeditor är lämpligast i Linux för att editera flv-filer? avidemux tycks inte stödja formatet så bra
<virtuald> vet du var du har laddat ner filen?
<jolaren> eller htpcn
<virtuald> madeleine: alltså var den ligger på datorn
<madeleine> jadu
<madeleine> hur kan jag ta reda på de då
<virtuald> psyt7: flv är ett containerformat… finns ett program i universe som heter flvtool2 som jag fick fram när jag sökte efter flv. vet inte om det kan göra vad du vill. det är nog textbasert
<virtuald> madeleine: i terminalen: find . -name ppa-purge_0+bzr46.1~lucid1_all.deb
<virtuald> madeleine: finns säkert ett sätt att göra det grafiskt också
<madeleine> fick inte upp nått
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> dra ner den igen då, skriv GET http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0+bzr46.1~lucid1_all.deb > ppa-purge.deb
<virtuald> sen dpkg -x ppa-purge.deb ppa-purge
<madeleine> inget händer
<madeleine> skit av allt =(
<jolaren>  * Starting bittorrent daemon transmission-daemon                               [14:36:58.693] JSON parser failed in /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json at line 13, column 1: "“download-dir�"
<virtuald> madeleine: det ska bara bli en ny rad om det funkar :)
<madeleine> det står mitt namn, sen min laptop
<virtuald> ja det va det jag menade
<madeleine> oki hehe
<virtuald> kör sudo ppa-purge/usr/sbin/ppa-purge ppa:shutter/ppa
<virtuald> oj glömde packa upp den :p
<virtuald> eller kanske inte
<virtuald> händer det grejer så funkar det
<madeleine> kan inte skriva i terminalen.. :S händer ingenting
<virtuald> jolaren: antagligen finns inte katalogen
<virtuald> madeleine: hm hur ser det ut?
<madeleine> jag får skriva om allt igen
<madeleine> det blinkar bara..
<jolaren> virtuald: den finns ju.. får panik
<madeleine> där jag ska skriva
<virtuald> jolaren: kolla att transmission-daemon har rättigheter att skriva i den
<madeleine> vet inte vad som händer
<virtuald> madeleine: blinkar? markören _ då eller… vad står bakom den?
<madeleine> markören blinkar bara
<madeleine> står inget bakom den,
<virtuald> okej på raden över då?
<madeleine> jag ska skriva i lösenordet
<virtuald> vad händer om du trycker enter?
<madeleine> nu råka jag använda 3 försök till lösenordet
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> du kan trycka uppil och enter för att upprepa kommandot
<psyt7> virtuald: ah, ok. tack
<virtuald> madeleine: du ser inget när du skriver lösenordet, inga stjärnor eller prickar alltså, tryck bara enter när du skrivit in det
<madeleine> nope ser inget alls
<jolaren> “download-dir”: “\/home\/xbmc\/Videos\/Downloads”,
<jolaren> [14:48:41.600] JSON parser failed in /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json at line 13, column 5: "“download-dir�"
<madeleine> inget kommer funka alls
<madeleine> måste försöka få bort shutter
<jolaren> virtuald: slår mig gul och blå över det här
<jolaren> måste få klart det idag
<virtuald> jolaren: finns flera guis man kan fixa det där i… och dokumentation på deras websida
<madeleine> hur ska jag göra virtuald?
<jolaren> det är ju där jag är och läser
<virtuald> madeleine: jag vet inte vad du ser just nu så jag kan inte säga
<virtuald> jolaren: okej :/
<madeleine> hela min dator kommer braka ihop.. kan inte göra nått på datan ?(
<Barre> win 8
<virtuald> madeleine: vad menar du?
<madeleine> Hinner knappt vara inne på internet, förens alla fönster stängs..
<madeleine> Får inte göra de ska jag göra.. alla stängs ner, sen måste jag börja om igen
<virtuald> kanske är för att adobes flashplugin kraschar, i nyare versioner kan den inte dra med sig webläsaren i kraschen
<jolaren> virtuald: verkar det inte som om commandot "download-dir?" är fel?
<madeleine> ja kanske.. så störande bara
<virtuald> jolaren: kanske har kommit in något tecken där mellan r och "
<madeleine> vette fan hur jag ska göra..
<jolaren> virtuald: lol.. det var allt
<jolaren> jag skrev om "download-dir" och så nu voila
<jolaren> Har hållt på i 3 timmar
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> haha
<madeleine> kan inte göra nått.. kan inte sitta vid youtube och lyssna på musik, ingenting kan jag göra..
<jolaren> satans nano
<virtuald> madeleine: okej gör såhär då… i terminalen när du är vid användare@datornamn:~$ -prompten
<virtuald> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reconstructor.list
<madeleine> okej
<virtuald> sudo apt-get update
<virtuald> vänta tills den är klar…
<virtuald> sudo apt-get autoremove shutter
<madeleine> kan inte skriva in nått alls nu =(((
<virtuald> vad står det=
<madeleine> markören blinkar bara
<virtuald> och innan den?
<madeleine> händer inget när jag skriver
<virtuald> som sagt är du vid sudo's lösenordsprompt syns inget när du skriver
<madeleine> Programmet "udo" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange:
<madeleine> sudo apt-get install udo
<virtuald> du råkade skriva eller kopiera fel då
<virtuald> missade s i början
<madeleine> sen ska jag skriva in lösenordet
<virtuald> ja, gör det
<madeleine> ska trycka enter sen då
<virtuald> mm
<madeleine> sudo apt-get update sen detta <----
<madeleine> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 22 att ta bort och 22 att inte uppgradera.
<madeleine> Efter denna åtgärd kommer 49,2MB att frigöras på disken.
<madeleine> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]?
<madeleine> blir de Ja sen?
<Qrizze> j = ja
<madeleine> läser databasen nu
<virtuald> mm det kommer rulla massa text
<Qrizze> nyttig fakta äre som rullar
<madeleine> japp.. sen kommer mitt användar namn upp igen
<madeleine> shutter är borta nu :)
<Qrizze> alltså /home/madeleine
<virtuald> ok prova att starta uppdateringshanteraren nu
<Qrizze> varför ska man köra uppdateringhantateraren när hon har terminalen uppe?
<Qrizze> dock kan jag ha missat en lång diskution
<madeleine> Det funka :D wow vad du e duktig :)
<virtuald> 8]
<madeleine> Ska göra sen då? :)
<virtuald> madeleine: du kan nog köra din uppgradering av distributionen nu, så du får en version som fortfarande supportas
<madeleine> Det står att en ny utgåva finns  9.10
<Qrizze> dra ner den först
<madeleine> sen står de uppgradera
<Qrizze> kör uppdateringen
<Qrizze> 10.10 är den senaste. du får köra uppdateringen typ 1 gång till för att komma upp i 10.10
<madeleine> Qrizze pratar du med mig nu? haha
<Qrizze> mm
<madeleine> så jag ska uppgradera nu?
<virtuald> ja
<Qrizze> aaa gör det
<Qrizze> som virtuald sa. så du får en supportad version
<virtuald> du kan stanna på 10.04 om du vill, för den har 3 års support istället för 1½ som de andra
 * Qrizze är redan på 11.04 ;)
<virtuald> 8]
<Qrizze> eller bara på testmaskinen
<virtuald> hur funkar det?
<madeleine> Okej, då e de bara att uppgradera igen? :)
<virtuald> ja
<madeleine> det går bra :)
<Qrizze> tycker det fungerar bra. men stör mig på menyn som är på sidan av skrivbordet. men får väl fixa till de nån dag
<virtuald> :)
<madeleine> den ställer in massa saker nu ;)
<virtuald> qrizze: använder avant-window-navigator som dock istället och har tagit bort mina gnome-paneler
<virtuald> qrizze: docky är också smutt
<Qrizze> madeleine: uppdateringen kommer sköta sig själv. istortsätt. du kan få klicka på OK och sånt ibland
<madeleine> okej.. ett stor tack :) du får veckan ros :)
<virtuald> (:
<Qrizze> virtuald: tycker dockan är ganska jobbig. en stor kopia av mac.
<virtuald> qrizze: har funnits docks långt innan apple skaffade det :)
<madeleine> hur stor skillnad e de på programen?
<madeleine> Stöd för vissa program har upphört
<madeleine> Canonical Ltd. tillhandahåller inte längre stöd för följande programpaket. Du kan fortfarande få stöd från gemenskapen.
<madeleine> Om du inte har aktiverat gemenskapsunderhållen programvara (universe), kommer dessa paket att föreslås för borttagning i slutet av uppgraderingen.
<Qrizze> kör  bara vidare
<madeleine> ska jag bara stänga rutan
<virtuald> är alltid några paket som tas bort och läggs till i varje version
<Qrizze> minns inte riktigt hur det står. går väl att klicka på OK eller någe va?
<madeleine> nej
<virtuald> "fortsätt" kanske?
<madeleine> nej inte de heler
<madeleine> heller
<virtuald> men någon knapp måse finnas :)
<madeleine> nej bara stäng, men ska jag stänag den och öppna uppdateringen igen då?
<Qrizze> om du klickar på stäng. testa vad som händer
<Qrizze> kan vara en ruta som tycker upp ovanför uppdateringen (minns inte riktigt hur de är)
<Qrizze> uppdaterar sällan via gui:et
<madeleine> det kommer ta 4 timmar att fixa allt :S
<Qrizze> jo de kan ta en liten stund
<Qrizze> allt beror på vad du har för hastighet på nätet, dator osv
<virtuald> sätt på tv:n eller något :p
<madeleine> har inte så snabbt dock, men bara låta det ladda
<Qrizze> aa exakt. är nog klart innan julafton. och då kan du ju ine sitta vid datorn
<virtuald> :D
<madeleine> hehe
<madeleine> men de hinner nog klart till ikväll iaf
<Qrizze> jo
<Qrizze> man kan inte lita till 100% på en uträkning
<Qrizze> du kommer se att den ökar och sänker sig lite då och du
<Qrizze> du kommer få ett meddelande när deär klart om att starta om datorn
<Qrizze> virtuald: verkar vara ett stort paket den drar ner nu till 11.04
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> qrizze: såg i någon ubuntukanal att ett par utvecklare inte kunde starta pga trasig initrd, vet inte om det är fixat
<Qrizze> det var några nya som kom ner
<Qrizze> istället för -7 så blev de -10 på slutet
<virtuald> av vaddå? kärnan?
<Qrizze> mm
<Qrizze> hann inte läsa exakt vad de blev för version. bara slutet
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> men kan du inte boota sen så ska det gå med en annan kärna (som har kvar sin gamla initrd)
<Qrizze> jo exakt
<Qrizze> haha du failade inloggningsrutan. den står bara och blinkar
<Qrizze> nu*
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> gdm?
<Qrizze> mm
<Qrizze> läste att de var flera som hade det problemet
<Chamassa> Hej! Jag bara undrar om detta är rätt ställe att fråga angående Ubuntu instalation? :)
<virtuald> ja
<Qrizze> fråga på
<Chamassa> jag har en liten fråga. Det är nämligen så att jag har tänkt att instalera ubuntu 10.10 som mitt andra OS, Jag har Windows 7 nu och jag har läst lite och är nu inne på det här med Diskpartition och om jag har förståt det rätt ska man kunna fixa det i Windows diskhantering? men jag är inte riktigt haj på det... Skulle varit gött med lite hjälp ^^
<virtuald> är inte hemma på windows… men det skulle väl isåfall vara för att göra plats för ubuntu?
<Chamassa> jag har två diskar, båda på 140 gig och den ena är tom. Är det möjligt att ha windows på C: och Ubuntu på D: , om det är så, Kan jag läsa från båda hårddiskarna oavsett om har Ubuntu igång eller Windows
<Qrizze> är inte heller så hajj med windows och dualboot. men går väl att starta ubuntu i windows. och sedan köra en guide som löser detta
<Qrizze> linux > windows går bra. men windows > linux kan gå lite småsegt då du kör ett annat filsystem
<virtuald> ja fast du kommer bara se C: om du inte delar den som är D:-disk i en del för ubuntu och en ntfs-del
<Chamassa> ok
<Qrizze> virtuald: vet du ifall det går att komma åt terminalen medans inloggningen försöker hoppa igång.
<Qrizze> man ska ändra i gdm. men då ssh inte är installerat på burken så är de lite svårt och komma åt den externt att ändra i filen
<virtuald> hmm… du kan boota med init=/bin/bash och inaktivera gdm eller installera sshd
<Qrizze> hur får jag upp den rutan då?
<Qrizze> eller måste jag ha en recovery skiva?
<virtuald> håll in skift efter bios post så kommer grub-menyn upp
<virtuald> du kan välja recovery mode där så slipper du init=…
<Qrizze> ska testa ctrl + alt + f1 först
<Qrizze> aah goodie
<Qrizze> fungerade de med
<Qrizze> att komma in i terminalen
<virtuald> aha trodde gdm startade om sig själv hela tiden utan att du gjortde något
<Qrizze> mm trodde jag med
<Qrizze> kul jul att man inte hade den filen som står i guiden
<Qrizze> alt. invänta en fix ;)
<virtuald> vad för fil? 8]
<Qrizze> etc/gdm/custom.conf
<virtuald> aha
<Qrizze> hittade en annan. hos mig var det gdm.schema
<Qrizze> ska se ifall det fungerar
<Qrizze> gör en omstart nu. ändrade autoinlogg till true
<Qrizze> i gdm.schema
<Qrizze> nehep
<virtuald> gdm.schemas har jag en men den har ett annat format än custom.conf
<Qrizze> jag har inte ens en custom.conf
<Qrizze> verkar vara compiz som strular https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2010-December/004005.html
<virtuald> här är min: http://pastebin.com/9SYqEaKD
<virtuald> från lucid
<Qrizze> jag testar
<virtuald> den behövs nog inte när man inte ska ha autoinloggning
<Qrizze> vi testar åter igen med din config
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Qrizze> hej
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet om man KAN använda alien till att skapa en apk-fil? Tänkte testa WoG på min mobil.
<Qrizze> virtuald: gick inte så bra med de där heller
<Umeaboy> Har googleat, men kunde inte hitta någon sida som förklarade bra.
<Qrizze> alt. är ju att invänta patchen. eller köra recovery mode
<virtuald> står det något i gdm:s log?
<Qrizze> ska se
<virtuald> umeaboy: tvivlar starkt på det
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Har du testat det?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju hur coolt som helst.
<Umeaboy> Väldigt stabilt för att vara släppt relativt nyligen.
<virtuald> umeaboy: tror jag har installerat apk-paket några gånger och jag har använt alien några gånger
<Umeaboy> Jag syftade på WoG.
<virtuald> ok
<Qrizze> virtuald: verkar vara några rättighetsproblem tycker jag enligt loggen
<Qrizze> med gtk
<virtuald> umeaboy: en addon till homm3?
<virtuald> umeaboy: trodde för övrigt att apk stod för autopackage
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Android Package...........................................någonting.
 * virtuald tycker det är dags att överge alla TBF
<Umeaboy> virtuald: http://worldofgoo.com/dl2.php?lk=demo&filename=WorldOfGooDemo.1.41.deb
<virtuald> aha
<Umeaboy> Sjukt kul.
<Umeaboy> Ni borde prova det.
<Umeaboy> Om Ni anser att Ni kan ha lite distans i humorn.
<Umeaboy> ;)
 * virtuald kollar trailern
<phnom> Umeaboy: Om WoG är portat till android så finns det nog redan apk, annars så är du nog shit out of luck
<Umeaboy> phnom: Nej, det är inte portat, men källkoden finns ju ute.
<Umeaboy> http://worldofgoo.com/dl2.php?lk=demo&filename=WorldOfGooDemo.1.41.tar.gz
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Provar du det? ;)
<Umeaboy> Jag finner det humoristiskt.
<virtuald> vad har det för systemkrav?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag har dullkärnig dator med 4 GB i minne & det fungerar glasklart.
<Umeaboy> http://2dboy.com/faq.php
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> jag har en atom n270
<Qrizze> virtuald: http://www.qrizze.com/pub/txt/0-greeter.log
<Umeaboy> What systems does World of Goo run on, and what are the system requirements?
<Umeaboy> The game is currently available on WiiWare and for Windows (XP/Vista) and Mac.  To play it on Windows, you basically need a PC that's 5 years old or newer (1GHz or faster CPU, 512MB of RAM, 100MB of disk space, a 3D graphics card, DirectX 9.0c). On Mac, you need OSX 10.4 or later, with either Intel cpu or PPC G4 or better.
<Umeaboy> dubbelkärnig skulle det stå.
<virtuald> ok
<Umeaboy> Så varsågod & prova det.
<Umeaboy> Du kommer att bli impad.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> qrizze: antar att du har kollat /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope och /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf
<Qrizze> nej inte än. ska göra det snart tänkte jag. ska testa en annan sak förs
<phnom> Umeaboy: Bara för att källkoden finns ute så betyder det inte att det funkar överallt :P
<virtuald> qrizze: dra ner källkoden och sök efter window == NULL
<Umeaboy> phnom: Nej, men då kompilerar man det. ;)
<virtuald> qrizze: hmm står iofs gnome-settings-daemon och metacity
<Qrizze> jag testade ändra ifrån 1 till 0 i ptrace
<virtuald> gdk…
<Umeaboy> Hur fungerar det för dig, virtuald?
<virtuald> installerar nu
<virtuald> katten ropar på mig
<virtuald> börjar bli dags att fixa mat också
<phnom> Umeaboy: Jo, och så ska det funka bra med android också, och sålänge det inte är skrivet i Java och använder deras libbar för grafikritningen så gör det nog inte det
<Qrizze> jo jag borde göra det med känner jhag
<phnom> Och dessutom är det helt olika inputenheter, om du nu inte har tangentbord och mus till din dvs
<Umeaboy> Jo, men många spel har ju gjorts till Android också. CoD till exempel.
<phnom> JA, men man måste fortfarande skriva om en hel del
<phnom> Ja*
<Umeaboy> Yes, det måste man så gott som göra med allt här i världen.
<Umeaboy> Tänk om allt skulle vara samma.
<Umeaboy> Vad tråkigt det skulle bli.
<maxjezy> om man tappat bort sitt legitimation (polisens variant)
<maxjezy> ska man anmäla det?
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: anmäl borttappat ja
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> :)
<Norrland_jr> så ifall polisen får in det så kan de gå lite snabbare
<undin> Far inte igang ljudet pa min ion asrock 330
<undin> har varit inne i xbmcs egna installningar och i alsamixer
<undin> men det gar inte
<EAG> via hdmi?
<Sken> https://christianengstrom.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/foliehatten-av-for-sveriges-marionettregering/
<Umeaboy> Rätta mig om jag har fel, men om man inte ser några fel-meddelanden i Terminal-fönstret så finns det inga fel, right?
<Umeaboy> Blev tvungen att köra /opt/WorldOfGooDemo/WorldOfGoo för att köra det från Terminal.
<dagon_> goddagens kanalen!
<maxjezy> tjena dagon_
<maxjezy> vilka kommer hålla till här imorgon?
<maxjezy> finns det hjälp att få om linux pajjar?!
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: En & annan enstöring kommer du nog att hitta här inne på ett eller annat sätt.
<Umeaboy> Finns ju IRC i mobiler också.
<Umeaboy> Och JA.........många har Halebop.
<Umeaboy> Som tar 9;-/dag för att du ska få surfa hur mycket du vill.
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, har du halebop?
<maxjezy> jag bor i norrland och har tele2 comviq
<Umeaboy> Halebop!
<maxjezy> alla andra har ju halebop eller telia här!
<Umeaboy> Your choice. Not mine.
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag kommer att hålla till här lite då och då
<dagon_> är det bara för mig som transmission inte seedar?
<EAG> har vimeo-filmer helt slutat funka på linuxplattformen?
<EAG> eller vad pågpr
<johanbr> EAG, flash funkar inte för mig men html 5 funkar
<EAG> jag måste uppdatera mig helt enkelt
<EAG> med chrome funkadede det bra
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som har en surfplatta?
<Umeaboy> EAG: Har du Symlinkat till Chrome?
<EAG> Umeaboy: symlinkat vaddå?
<Umeaboy> Finns instruktioner på någon sida jag såg tidigare om att man måste symlink:a pluginet.
<EAG> det är bara att installera
<Umeaboy> EAG: Inte alltid.
<EAG> jo typ
<EAG> sånt där åtminstone
<Umeaboy> Chrome & många andra webbläsare vill inte kännas vid Gnash när jag har installerat det rätt.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag vet att Gnash saknar stöd för en viss sak, men jag kommer ändå fortsätta testa det.
<Chamassa> hejsan alla! jag har en fråga. Det är så att jag håller på att fixa två OS på min dator (jag ställde en fråga tidigare, och jag löste det problemet) jag ska ha windows (som redan är instalerat) som huvud OS, och Ubuntu som andra OSet. Jag försökte instalera Ubuntu bara för några minuter sedan men jag fastnade på loading screenen och visste inte att den hade fastnat så jag
<Chamassa> satt och väntade, men till slut klickade jag på någon knapp där det kom upp en console och där stod det error. Så jag tänkte att det måste ha något att göra med dom 'erroren' jag fick när jag brände skivan. Men i alla fall, Måste man ha en stationär dator för att köra deskopt versionen eller kan man ha en laptop?
<phnom> Chamassa: Nej, det går jättebra att installera den på en laptop också
<Chamassa> Hm, det var skumt... och det går bra att köra med en CD-skiva?
<phnom> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Chamassa: Kollade du MD5-summan innan du brände ISO-filen?
<Umeaboy> En del program gör inte det nämligen.
<Chamassa> Nej, jag Använde ImgBurn och körde bara på... La dock mäkre till att det var en Verify ruta icheckad när jag började bränna, när bräningen sedan var klar (trodde jag då skivan poppade ut) tog jag ut skivan men märkte att det stod att verifieringen inte var klar så jag satte tilbaka den och den började rabbla upp en massa fel.. "/
<Chamassa> Ne får la köra en gång till utan verfiy icheckad, wish me luck! :)
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Simulera bränningen först.
<maxjezy> det ska komma nått nytt liknande flash
<maxjezy> för linux
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Jo, jag hörde något om det också.
<Umeaboy> Något som inte använder samma rendering.
<maxjezy> ska kika, hörde om det på thisweekinlinux
<dagon_> låter bra
<Umeaboy> Fast jag tycker att Gnash duger gott & väl.
<maxjezy> lightspark
<maxjezy> heter det
<maxjezy> flash grejen
<phnom> Umeaboy: Hur går det med hårdvaruhackningen? :P
<maxjezy> Lightspark is a free and open source SWF player released under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License version 3. It supports Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome.
<maxjezy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightspark
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Den är då redan släppt i Mandriva som gstreamer-komponent.
<Umeaboy> phnom: Dåligt om du syftar på min Kendo M7.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Var det inte du som tänkte bygga öppen hårdvara?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag skulle vilja starta ett företag som både själv producerar sådan hårdvara & som även tillverkar för privat &företagskunder.
<Umeaboy> Så att kunderna får exakt det som de vill ha.
<Umeaboy> Vill de ha en resurssnål dator så ska den kunna byggas mindre.
<Umeaboy> Att moderkortsstorleken inte ska avgöra.
<phnom> Nice
<Umeaboy> Om man bara vill ha USB 2.0 för att man är nöjd med det så ska man få ha det & då ska man inte vara beroende på om 2.0 fortfarande finns.
<Umeaboy> Finns ju vissa som tänker minimalistiskt.
<Umeaboy> Get me?
<phnom> Mm
<Umeaboy> Sedan ska man kunna bygga debug-datorer.
<Umeaboy> Som enbart köps för att testas.
<Umeaboy> För en billigare summa givetvis.
<Umeaboy> Det vore dumt annars.
<phnom> Starta det nu så kan jag göra examens-jobbet hos dig sen ;)
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det är inte bara att starta. Vill ha kapital för att börja med det.
<Umeaboy> Tänker inte låna pengar för att starta det.
<Umeaboy> Ska man låna så gör man det genom att råna en bank & det gör jag bara inte.
<phnom> Hehe
<phnom> Nä, ska man starta hårdvaruföretag så måste man ha en del kapital
<Umeaboy> Ja. Vore coolt om någon ville ansluta sig till min idé som HAR kapital.
<Umeaboy> Som HAR ett huvud som fungerar & som faktiskt ger resultat till företaget.
<Umeaboy> Grundtanken är alltså att inte sälja på folk en massa saker som inte folk vill ha. Alltså inte masstillverkning av en sak.
<Umeaboy> En typ av dator för en & en annan dator för en annan person.
<Umeaboy> A Personal Computer så att säga.
<phnom> Lättast är nog att prototypa saker på en FPGA och sen visa det för företag för att se om något vill investera i det.
<Umeaboy> Så att PC verkligen får sin innebörd hörd.
<Umeaboy> phnom: Jo, men hur ska jag i förväg veta hur de vill ha SIN dator i och med att min tanke är att låta kunderna bestämma allt som de vill ha?
<Umeaboy> Man kan inte göra som mass-företagen idag & tillverka 500 00000 av samma moderkort & fortfarande ha ett bra rykte.
<Umeaboy> Finns alltid någon som kommer att gnälla med sådana idéer, men min lösning innebär att ALLA blir nöjda.
<Umeaboy> På så vis kan man växa.
<Umeaboy> Sedan.......... om de inte vill ha Windows på sin dator så tvingar jag ingen.
<Umeaboy> phnom: Capishe?
<Umeaboy> phnom: Capische?
<phnom> Mjo, jag förstår hur du menar...
<Umeaboy> Undrar var man hittar smarta människor som ÄR seriösa & som kan tänka sig att starta det.
<phnom> Och femhundra miljoner pengar att bekosta hårdvaran med
 * EAG vet inte riktigt vad han ska säga
<Markslap> Jag vet vad jag ska säga.
<Markslap> Jag ska gå ut och köpa cola.
<EAG> det är ju som värsta dokusåpan på aftonbladet nu iaf
<EAG> EXTRA EXTRA SNÖSEXTRAFIKCHOCK!!!
<Markslap> :D
<phnom> Umeaboy: Kan bli lite dyrt att trycka upp små mängder av en viss hårdvarukomponent, så förslagsvis så bygger ni saker på FPGAs och säljer dem så, så kan man bygga om det per client request också
<phnom> Iallafall till en början
 * johanbr packar ner datorn för resan västerut
<johanbr> god jul till alla i kanalen!
<phnom> God Jul
<Umeaboy> Happy Hannukah!
<Umeaboy> phnom: Hur kan det bli dyrt när jag inte har någon lager-kostnad?
<Pierre__> Hur farligt är det att skriva till en NTFS-partition (Som man har material på, men helst inte vill förlora) från Linux? Snälla berätta er erfarenhet/övertygelse!
<Pierre__> Tillägg - läste någonstans om någon som varnade för detta och sa att hela NTFS-partitionen kan förstöras..
<virtuald> om du använder ntfs-3g är det inte farligt
<virtuald> vilken är standard sedan länge
<Pierre__> virtuald: Dvs om man kör Win 7 32 bit, så är har man ntfs-3g?
<virtuald> ntfs-3g är en drivrutin för linux, men ja
<Pierre__> Aha, så jag behöver inte oroa mig för att t.ex. om jag laddar hem något och lastar det på min ntfs, att det skall förstöra den.
<Pierre__> Skall vara ett '?' inte en '.' då det var en fråga.
<virtuald> har inte sett någon klaga på det på år
<cahoot> alla virus skrivs ner helt oskadade
<maxjezy> grogga kronvodka med apotekets julmust!
<Pierre__> cahoot: Så jag får akta mig för att ladda hem binära filer mao..
<cahoot> finns det annat?
<Pierre__> cahoot: Exekverbara filer då da?
<Pierre__> Vad är ett cronjob?
<bamsefar> Ett jobb med regelbundna arbetstider.
<Pierre__> Tackar
<phnom> Umeaboy: Det blir dyrt för att det kostar en hel del att göra maskerna som man trycker hårdvaran efter
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det får man ju igen i och med att kunden betalar för det.
<phnom> maxjezy: Gin - julmust är godare
<Umeaboy> De bygger ju en dator både efter ekonomi & tycke.
<maxjezy> phnom, jag säger bara
<maxjezy> OJ OJ OJ
<phnom> Umeaboy: Ja, men det kommer ju kosta ganska mycket för kunden
<maxjezy> jävlar bra sprit
<maxjezy> man blir full som ett svin snabbt
<Umeaboy> Ooooooooh. Tuuuuufft.
<Umeaboy> Verkligen.
<maxjezy> tagit mig 2 groggar och huvudet snurrar som om jag tagit heroin i 6 månader
<Umeaboy> Well, är huvudet dumt så får kroppen lida.
<Umeaboy> Men nu är det lite VÄL off-topic här va?
<Umeaboy> Det finns ju #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxjezy> oj, fyllan styrde mig i fel flik
<maxjezy> jag ber så hemskt mycket om ursäkt och reserverar mig för ytterligare fel.
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Ingen garanti för dig.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Att trycka nånting i 350 nanometer kostar ~€650 per mm^2 och 350 nm är STOR teknologi
<maxjezy> någon som testat humble bundle 2?
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det beror lite grann på var man får materialet ifrån.
<Umeaboy> Vad är det som säger att jag inte kan få tag på kontakter?
<Umeaboy> Jag har ju en massa utländska kompisar.
<phnom> Ska du trycka det själv menar du? :S
<Umeaboy> Ja, varför inte om det BLIR billigare?
<Umeaboy> Ponera att det BLIR det.
<Pierre__> bamsefar: När man gör ett cronjob - sätter man arbetstiderna i själva scriptet då? Om ja_ För, efter eller spelar ingen roll?
<Pierre__> bamsefar: Err: Före, efter eller spelar ingen roll?
<phnom> Om det blir det så blir det ju det. Men det kommer nog kosta ganska mycket att skaffa maskiner
<FastEddie> här var det action :) nån med erfarenheter att få ion2 att rulla med ubuntu 10.10 64bit? grafikacceleration och ljud över hdmi vill inte
<jolaren> FastEddie: plockat ner nvidia ppan?
<FastEddie> ppan?
<jolaren> googla nvidia ppa
<FastEddie> är nybörjare så det sjuunger :)
<FastEddie> vdpau har jag läst nått om men inte hur man får in
<EAG> FastEddie: testa mplayer
<EAG> mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau filnamn.mkv  (eller vad du ska spela upp om det är x264)
<FastEddie> jamen jag har inte drivarna?
<FastEddie> alltså har ingen ljud och vga rullar inte på ion2 det går inte spela upp hd material
<FastEddie> sitter inte så jag kan labba nu datorn är 100m bort, ska prova tipset om nvidia ppa och ifall jag lyckas ta mig ut hit kan jag plåga er hela kvällen :)
<FastEddie> vore suveränt få att funka, läst folk som lyckats få till detta. tyvärr är jag hopplöst stor novis på linux
<EAG> installera nvidia-drivrutinerna då
<FastEddie> ?
<EAG> du borde kunna göra det via system/administration/addtional drivers
<EAG> det är bara att aktivera dem så laddas det ner
<FastEddie> aktivera?
<Umeaboy> Någon HÄR som har en Philips-TV?
<Umeaboy> Platt helst.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Jag har en... Fast den är 50 mil bort just nu om det var något sånt du skulle fråga.
<Umeaboy> phnom: Okej, då kan du inte testa det jag tänkte.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Vad var det du skulle fråga? Jag kanske redan har gjort det.
<Umeaboy> Har du hittat någon gömd meny?
<phnom> Nej, vad skulle det vara för meny?
<Umeaboy> Service-menyn om jag inte har helt fel.
<FastEddie> nån som kör ion2 ?
<phnom> Nepp, tror inte det. Men det är ingen häftig modell heller så det går inte att göra så mycket med den.
<FastEddie> vad finns för irc klient installerad på ubuntu som default
<phnom> FastEddie: X-chat
<FastEddie> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu UBUNTU_VERSION main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<FastEddie> ska jag skriva karmic isf VERSION
<FastEddie> i den raden
<FastEddie> om vi nu förutsätter ppa rullar med ion2?
<FastEddie> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu UBUNTU_KARMIC main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<FastEddie> så?
<phnom> FastEddie: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<phnom> tror jag är bättre
<FastEddie> suck, det är överkurs med linux hela tiden :(
<phnom> FastEddie: Det sättet som du skrev först funkar det också, men det är det "gamla" sättet att göra det
<phnom> add-apt-repository laddar ner nycklar och sånt annat mög så din dator kan identifiera paketkällan
<FastEddie> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<Umeaboy> FastEddie: Bara om du kör Ubuntu. ;)
<FastEddie> tror du det där funkar för ion2?
<FastEddie> vilken dist rullar med ion2 direkt lr är lätt installera? gillar ubuntu det är så bred bas att stå på bara man lär sig eländet :)
<phnom> FastEddie: sex, ska kolla vad jag har för repository för mina nvidia-drivisar
<phnom> sek*
<phnom> Freudian slip anyone?
<FastEddie> ?
<spacebug-> hehe
<barzam> FastEddie: alla distar är nog ungefär lika enkla
<virtuald> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudiansk_fels%C3%A4gning
<phnom> FastEddie: Jag har version 260.xx och den har jag fått ifrån de officiella förråden.
<FastEddie> jag provar mesamma jag kommer till datorn, 100m å gå som sagt
<FastEddie> få se om jag lyckas hitta in hit igen :)
<FastEddie> phnom vad kör du för burk?
<phnom> FastEddie: om du kör "sudo software-properties-gtk" i terminalen och klickar i för restricted så borde du få tillgång till drivisarna
<phnom> FastEddie: asus ul30vt , laptop
<FastEddie> ja det är mer attå ka med än min
<FastEddie> men ska bara ha för att spela upp film å porrsurfa på platttv´n
<FastEddie> blir även en backup för min nas hade jag tänkt så fläskar in 2tb disk
<UkuleleSolen> Hej... någon vaken?
<FastEddie> nuså
<FastEddie> varför är det inga kanelbullar är inne förresten?
<barzam> kanelbullar?
<Markslap> Ställ din fråga
<Markslap> Det finns nog någon.
<FastEddie> det kommer en hög frågor, ska prova tipsen jag fick nyss. har precis flyttat mig :) ion2 ubuntu 10.10 64bit. saknar stöd för gpu acc samt ljud över hdmi
<FastEddie> suck, hittar inte ens terminalfönstret :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet hur man knäcker en wep-kryptering? Eller liknande protikoll.
<UkuleleSolen> eddie, Program-Tillbehör
<FastEddie> finns en bootskiva för sånt
<FastEddie> black nått
<barzam> UkuleleSolen: aircrack-ng
<barzam> men jag har ingen aning om hur det funkar
<FastEddie> skitenkelt
<UkuleleSolen> känns som om det finns en hel hög med program. Antingen kräver de en egen boot-skiva eller så funkar dom inte.
<Markslap> aircrack-ng ska la fungera?
<FastEddie> backtrack
<FastEddie> hette skivan
<barzam> aircrack-ng ska funka bra
<FastEddie> ja men med bootskiva slipper man all konfigurering
 * Sken bjuder alla som har åldern inne på starkglögg och dom övriga på alkoholfri glögg
<FastEddie> funkar direkt
<UkuleleSolen> FastEddie: vill minnas att jag provade Backtrack en gång och det blev ett konfigurerande utan dess like innan ens mitt nätverkskort upptäcktes
<FastEddie> hehe nja då hade du inte stöd för kortet isf
 * maxjezy kontrar Skens erbjudande med sprit och pepparkakor!
<UkuleleSolen> Är  aircrack-ng möjligen grafiskt?
<FastEddie> har man stöd så funkar allt mesamma, har hackat min egen wep för skojs skull tog 2minuter
<FastEddie> nä det är textbaserat
 * Sken ställer fram ett par flaskor skattefritt på bordet.
<FastEddie> får man inte vara nykter i den här kanalen?
<UkuleleSolen> kanske ska testa backtrack igen då
<FastEddie> isf går jag och tankar i barskåpet mesamma
 * maxjezy går över till Sken 
<maxjezy> 350 vi sa?
<UkuleleSolen> FastEddie: Det Backtrack, som jag aldrig kom igång med, ungefär vad och hur är det man gör med det?
<FastEddie> hur får man fram senaste kommandot i terminalen igen
<FastEddie> finns på youtube steg för steg
<FastEddie> har skrivit en manual men vet inte var den är just nu kan söka lite
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<virtuald> fasteddie: tryck bara pil upp
<FastEddie> hitta inte, kan ligga på andra stället
<FastEddie> prova pil upp men blev inge av det inte
<FastEddie> oj nu kom saker jag skrev för en vecka sen
<FastEddie> porrit
<FastEddie> men inte det jag skrev nyss...
<FastEddie> :
<FastEddie> hur skriver man det då blir bara en liten punkt
<FastEddie> illa
<virtuald> fasteddie: du kan söka med ctrl-r
<virtuald> bläddra till slutet med alt > först
<FastEddie> nu händer det grejjer
<FastEddie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<FastEddie> importerat en fil, vad tar man sig till sen då?
<virtuald> sudo apt-get update
<FastEddie> för att få in ion2 drivarna?
<FastEddie> misslyckades med att hämta två paket står not found
<FastEddie> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<FastEddie> kör man det kommandot sen?
<virtuald> ingen aning, har inte nvidia
<FastEddie> blir hawaii av alltihopa men jag kör på
<FastEddie> vi skyller på dom där fyllkajorna som skrålade nyss :)
<FastEddie> nehe den sa jag redan hade senaste versionen
<FastEddie> ajja jag startar om och ser vad som händer
<FastEddie> slutar väl man blåser in xp å stannar kvar på stenåldern :)
<UkuleleSolen> FastEddie: vad är det du driver med?
<FastEddie> driver? försöker få igång ion2 drivrutinerna på ubuntu 10.10
<UkuleleSolen> ion2?
<FastEddie> nu hängde sig musen oxo men uppspelningen rullar vidare
<FastEddie> ja
<UkuleleSolen> vad är det?
<FastEddie> lättviktsdator som drar 40W totalt
<FastEddie> atom baserad
<FastEddie> ljudlös lite sprätt med 2TB jag vill ha som frontend
<FastEddie> kan förståss köra xp lr win7 men vill ha ubuntu om jag klarar få in det
<UkuleleSolen> du får inte ljud i den?
<UkuleleSolen> NÃ¥got mer som inte funkar?
<FastEddie> grafik och ljud
<FastEddie> 1080p ska gå utan problem men jag får inte ordning på detta
<FastEddie> viktigare få in ljud för xvid rullar ju nu
<FastEddie> som den är
<FastEddie> 1080p kan vänta
<UkuleleSolen> det är så trist när det inte funkar
<FastEddie> det är skitsamma, det som suger är att jag inte behärskar linux :)
<UkuleleSolen> jag köpte rätt nyss en ny hp-laptop
<UkuleleSolen> den enda som inte funkade på en gång med ubuntu var pekplattsan och hdmi-porten
<FastEddie> jag får inte till detta utan hjälp
<UkuleleSolen> :(
<FastEddie> 1010 heter den maverick?
<UkuleleSolen> vill minas det
<Sken> !LUJDOG<-->GODJUL!<-->!LUJDOG
<ubot2> Sken: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FastEddie> blir ingen jul utan ljud i datorn
<UkuleleSolen> vad är det för ljudkort i den?
<FastEddie> inbyggt i ion2 ska jag tippa
<FastEddie> S1-AT5NM10E
<FastEddie> asus
<UkuleleSolen> ja, det förstås.
<UkuleleSolen> Och detta hittas inte av systemet alls?
<FastEddie> jag vet inte hur man ser det heller
<FastEddie> ubuntu är bakvänt för mig som kört xp i så många år
<FastEddie> men kussen är linuxräv han fick inte igång men fanns juh nått sorts kort iaf
<UkuleleSolen> jag har bara kört linux Ubuntu i ett år ungefär
<UkuleleSolen> vad får du om du skriver "alsamixer" i terminalen?
<FastEddie> realtek alc887
<FastEddie> med lite staplar å tjoffs
<FastEddie> men rädd för det där är fel ljudkort
<FastEddie> har vanliga pluggar ut sen optiskt tror jag åsså hdmi då som jag vill ha ljud via
<UkuleleSolen> men det finns väl bara ett ljudkort i datorn?
<FastEddie> tror jag inte
<UkuleleSolen> ses kanske hdmi-porten som ett eget ljudkort?
<FastEddie> jag tror det
<UkuleleSolen> Det är just hdmi som jag inte får att funka med min också
<FastEddie> ska gå
<UkuleleSolen> min tröst är att det är det ENDA som inte funkar
<UkuleleSolen> vid alsamixer, vad har du att välja på när du trycker f6?
<FastEddie> två
<FastEddie> intel å nvidia
<FastEddie> men väljer jag nvidia så är mixern helt tom
<FastEddie> kussen som försökt få igång antagligen
<FastEddie> står spdif där oxo så är inte rätt
<FastEddie> är optiskt det
<FastEddie> ja det är då larvigt
<UkuleleSolen> önskar jag kunde hjälpa dig
<FastEddie> som man är först med ion2 och ubuntu, hittar flera som kör på detta men ingen som har skrivit hur dom gjort
<UkuleleSolen> vanligtvis är det ju fullt av duktiga människor här
<FastEddie> det är lugna puckar jag får leta vidare :)
<FastEddie> jamen dom sitter och lurar på jultomten nu
<UkuleleSolen> har du möjlighet att testa nån annan dist?
<FastEddie> jag hugger nån en annan dag
<FastEddie> vet inte om nån annan dist gör saken bättre?
<FastEddie> bara frågan om att jag inte behärskar linux
<UkuleleSolen> tänkte om nån annan dist hade bättre drivare
<UkuleleSolen> så har jag nämligen funderat kring min laptip och hdmi-porten
<Umeaboy> FastEddie: Mandriva.
<Umeaboy> Jag kör alla tre.
<Umeaboy> Sedan finns det utmärkta wiki's att läsa.
<FastEddie_> läsa är inte min starka sida
<FastEddie_> ume vad har du för chipset då?
<FastEddie_> vore kul med en ion2 användare som fått detta att funka
<UkuleleSolen> Umeaboy: tror du Mandriva skulle ha bättre stöd för ati:s hdmi-port än vad Ubuntu har?
<FastEddie_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552250
<FastEddie_> men vilken jäkla soppa för lite ljud i burken :)
<FastEddie_> vet inte ens om jag klarar följa det han gör
<UkuleleSolen> nä, vissa såna där guider är inte alls till nån hjälp
<spacebug-> tjena Pierre__
<Pierre__> Hallå spacebug- Jag är glad att säga att jag fått igång vsftpd ÄNTLIGEN!!
<EAG> men alltså.. FastEddie_ starta datorn, aktivera nvidia-drivrutinerna och kör skiten
<EAG> så funkar det
<FastEddie_> mer än att man vet den snubben fick till det iaf
<spacebug-> gött! =)
<EAG> det är inte mer
<spacebug-> vart var felet tillslut?
<FastEddie_> aktivera?
<EAG> som jag sade tidigare
<FastEddie_> well det funkade inte
<EAG> brukar alltid funka
<FastEddie_> neh jag ser ljudkortet å allt men vet inte om jag valt rätt osv
<EAG> kör du ut ljudet till en hemmabioförstärkare?
<EAG> via hdmi?
<FastEddie_> rakt in i tv
<FastEddie_> via hdmi
<FastEddie_> inga konstigheter
<EAG> för mig krånglar det om jag kör det in i min hemmabioförstärkare
<EAG> däremot funkar ljud över hdmi från ubuntu om jag tar det rakt in i tvn
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Fråga mig inte. Jag var så trött på det ologiska felet att jag bestämde mig att testa proftpd, bara för att lyckas ännu sämre.. Men medans jag läste om pro, fick jag upp lite nya idéer som jag ville testa på vsftpd. Ingen av de idéerna var dock rätt, men plötsligen så fungerade det. conffilen var dock identisk.. Konstigt, men jag klagar inte..
<FastEddie_> hade jag varit nöjd med
<EAG> jag kör toslink till förstärkaren...
<FastEddie_> fusk :)
<FastEddie_> satt å bökade i en guide nu allt ser juh rätt ut
<FastEddie_> men nått är åt pipan
<FastEddie_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552250
<EAG> har du installerat nvidias drivruitner då?
<FastEddie_> heh jag kan inte svara på din fråga
<spacebug-> Pierre__: ok, jaja nått va väl fel iaf hehe.. jag kör iaf proftpd men gillar du vsftpd så go for it =)
<Pierre__> Vad är motsvarande i Linux till Taskmanager?
<FastEddie_> jag gjord som du sa men inte blev det nån ändring under hårdvaru
<FastEddie_> jag kan inte detta så vet inte
<EAG> har du startat om /loggut in o ut?
<FastEddie_> jag har rebootat
<EAG> ok verkar ju lite udda
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Vad är motsvarande i Linux till Taskmanager?
<FastEddie_> jag har väl gjort nått fel
<spacebug-> Pierre__: gnome-system-monitor är väl nått liknande
<FastEddie_> EAG har du fått in drivarna för ION2 nån gång?
<EAG> FastEddie_: ja... jag har en htpc som funkar prima
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Var hittar man det?
<spacebug-> Pierre__: skriv i terminalen
<spacebug-> finns även under System->Adminstration
<EAG> FastEddie_: vad är det som inte funkar då?
<spacebug-> system monitor
<FastEddie_> ljudet
<FastEddie_> grafiken är seg
<FastEddie_> hackar när jag spelar upp högupplöst
<FastEddie_> har inget ljud alls
<FastEddie_> säkert nått busenkelt men jag kör fast, har inget att komma med tyvärr när det gäller linux
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Hur skapar man en genväg till ett program man annars startar från terminalen?
<EAG> FastEddie_: ja men att det hackar när du spelar upp högupplöst beror nog på att du inte använder vdpau
<FastEddie_> oki
<spacebug-> Pierre__: "system->preferences->main menu"   antar jag.. jag gör det sällan, jag har bara lagt lite ikoner på panlen där uppe =)
<FastEddie_> men ljudet är viktigast utan det är det inte värt hålla på
<EAG> FastEddie_: kunde du välja nått i stil med NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version nånting)
<EAG> ?
<spacebug-> Pierre__: sen kan du ju alltid göra ett kortkommando till det
<EAG> i den rutan som borde kommit upp som jag sade tidigare
<FastEddie_> var väljer jag då
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Problemet är att jag glömmer allt sånt.
<spacebug-> Pierre__: system->preferences->keyboard chortcuts
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-24
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Är det .gz filen som är programstartaren?
<EAG> FastEddie_:
<spacebug-> jag jobbar ofta med ctrl+start+X  där X är en bokstav.. tex t för att starta en terminal
<EAG> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://pakeklinux.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/screenshot-additional-drivers.jpg&imgrefurl=http://pakeklinux.wordpress.com/2010/10/17/review-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-on-acer-aspire-4530/&usg=__LCiSTZ7SzLcepFP6UgxtZCEqVKY=&h=584&w=470&sz=69&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=NjjPbIFV5xGeEM:&tbnh=155&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Badditional%2Bdrivers%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1638%26bih%3D768%26tbs%3Disch:1%26prmd%3Divnsfd&itbs
<spacebug-> Pierre__: .gz är en packad fil..
<FastEddie_> ja den är vald men vet inte om jag har alternativ
<Pierre__> spacebug-: En sjungel att veta vilken fil som startar eländet.. :(
<spacebug-> Pierre__: vad vill du starta?
<EAG> ljudinställningarna har du ju under "System/Preferences/Sound"
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Err djungel.
<EAG> FastEddie_: har du nån filmsnutt som är kodad i fullhd?
<EAG> x264
<spacebug-> Pierre__: system monitor startar du med /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<Pierre__> spacebug-: gnome-system-monitor.. Jag vill ha en ikongenväg, annas kommer jag aldrig minnas hur man startar det.
<EAG> eller 720p
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Stort tack
<FastEddie_> kör på youtube
<spacebug-> Pierre__:  det finns i menyn som sagt under system->administration->system monitor
<FastEddie_> men kan jag inte testa med whatever?
<FastEddie_> har en xvid som ligger
<EAG> FastEddie_: där kan du nog inte få det att funka
<FastEddie_> ?
<FastEddie_> så man kan inte få ljud på internet?
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ja se där.. Tackar.. :)
<EAG> jo ljud
<spacebug-> ;)
<EAG> men inte högupplöst film
<EAG> via flash
<FastEddie_> har 100/100mbit
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Installerade Handelsbankens säkerhetsprogram på Firefox och nu vägrar den starta. :(
<FastEddie_> aha
<FastEddie_> ja läste nått om det var problem
<EAG> tanka hem nått demo-aktigt i 720p
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Har provat av och ominstallera det, men icke..
<spacebug-> vad startar inte? firefox?
<FastEddie_> kan vi inte börja med ljudet
<FastEddie_> har en xvid som ligger
<EAG> funkar vanliga utgångarna?
<FastEddie_> vet inte
<FastEddie_> har inget att testa med
<EAG> har du testat att ändra i ljudinställningarna då?
<EAG> plugga i några hörlurar eller vad som helst bara
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Nej, jag ser en programstart i "taskbaren" en kort stund, sen inget. Försöker jag igen, så klagar den på att en process redan är igång..
<FastEddie_> har inget
<EAG> ja då blir det ju svårt att testa...
<spacebug-> Pierre__: prova att starta från konsollen för att se va den säger
<FastEddie_> inte där jag vill ha ljud ändå :)
<EAG> hdmi-ljud är ju lite krånligt som sagt
<spacebug-> skriv bara firefox i ett fönster
<FastEddie_> ja det verkar inte bättre
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Konsollen? Förlåt mig, men nya termer sätter mig på pottan.. :(
<spacebug-> terminalen då =)
<EAG> FastEddie_: vad har du inställt nu då?
<EAG> under harware-fliken
<FastEddie_> exakt vart
<Pierre__> spacebug-: skall boota om, brb,,
<spacebug-> ok
<EAG> FastEddie_: klicka dig fram i menyerna
<EAG> system
<EAG> preferences
<EAG> sound
<EAG> (på eng=)
<FastEddie_> vad vill du veta
<FastEddie_> hdmi output är valt
<FastEddie_> som hårdvara
<EAG> och inget ljud kommer?
<FastEddie_> nope
<EAG> skaffa ett par vanliga hörlurar och plugga in... sen kan du ju börja testa om det funkar öht
<EAG> ubuntus inställningar av ljudet verkar skicka nånting konsitgt över hdmi faktiskt
<FastEddie_> ja då får vi ge upp för jag har inga
<EAG> min förstärkare vägrar fatta att det komemr ljud
<EAG> däremot tvn tar emot signalen
<FastEddie_> irriterande
<EAG> jag gav upp o fixade optisk kabel... och det funkar bra
<FastEddie_> ja det lr win7 då
<EAG> men du kan ju iaf testa om du får vdpau att funka
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Det gick åt hlvte.. :(
<FastEddie_> japp hur gör man det då?
<EAG> FastEddie_: installera mplayer
<FastEddie_> ska kutaå leta hörlurar kom på det kanske fanns ändå
<EAG> till att börja med
<FastEddie_> kan man inte ta xbmc det stödjer oxo?
<EAG> jo
<EAG> det är ännu smidigare
<FastEddie_> sudo apt-get mplayer
<FastEddie_> skriver man så?
<EAG> mm
<FastEddie_> lr sudo apt-get xbmc
<FastEddie_> xbmc funkade inte
<FastEddie_> äsch
<EAG> du får nog lägga till xmbcs repository själv
<EAG> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<spacebug-> Pierre__: ta bort din firefox-katalog.    rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Bra där.. Brb..
<spacebug-> ok
<Umeaboy> UkuleleSolen: Tja.............testa Live-CD:n.
<Umeaboy> Den visar om det ÄR så.
<FastEddie_> körde fast
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Vid installation, vilka tillägg bör man ha?
<Umeaboy> Alla distar fungerar inte likadant även om man vill.'
<UkuleleSolen> Umeaboy: det finns olika typer av Mandriva va?
<FastEddie_> är i pakethanteraren me nbegriper inte vad repository heter på svenska
<Umeaboy> Jo, men Live-CD:n kallas One.
<Umeaboy> FastEddie_: Filserver ?
<delhage> Källa?
<EAG> FastEddie_: öppna ett terminalfönster och skriv det som står på länken jag skickade nyss
<EAG> jag ska sova nu typ.. men det där kan vem som helst här hjälpa dig med
<Umeaboy> delhage: Har installerat Ubuntu på båda mina datorer & är ganska nöjd med det trots att det är hypat.
<Umeaboy> Lite besviken på vissa saker dock.
<delhage> um?
<Umeaboy> Att man inte får välja GNOME eller KDE i installationen.
<Umeaboy> Det får man i Mandriva's installation.
<delhage> jag bara föreslog "källa" som översättning till "repository"
<spacebug-> Pierre__: tja du.. jag använder 'tab mix plus' tex
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<UkuleleSolen> De som vill ha KDE väljer Kubuntu :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Wow, det tog tid, men jag fick igång det..
<spacebug-> nått gick troligen galet med installationen av din bank-grej
<Umeaboy> UkuleleSolen: Där har ju Mandriva GNOME, KDE med flera i samma ISO.
<psyt7> är google chrome snabbt för er med Ubuntu? segare än firefox på min bärbara
<Umeaboy> Google Chrome?
<Umeaboy> Jag kör Chromium.
<Umeaboy> Chromiu-browser
<Umeaboy> Chromium-browser
<dagon_> det är ju chrome
<dagon_> fast open source
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Det fungerade!! Jag lyckade också logga in på Handelsbanken.. Nu kan jag snart göra allt i Linux.. Vad skall jag med Windows till då?? :)
<EAG> vem vill ha KDE??
<EAG> ;)
<spacebug-> Pierre__: till iphone tyvärr hehe
<spacebug-> det och e-leg måste jag ha skien till än
<psyt7> ja. menar chromium
<spacebug-> skiten*
<Umeaboy> Pierre__: Slänga bort det.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<psyt7> Umeaboy: är det snabbare än firefox för din del?
<Umeaboy> Fast jag har Mandriva & har Handelsbanken så fungerar dosan utmärkt när man installerar drivrutinen.
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Våga vägra Iphone och har man en sån så bör man väl köra en mac-dator.. Ja eller dator är väl synd att kalla det.. Miniräknare..
<UkuleleSolen> jag testade Kubuntu en gång, som hastigast - kan kom aldrig överens med det
<Umeaboy> psyt7: Det beror helt PÅ.
<Umeaboy> Vilken sida man besöker & hur väl den är kodad & vägen dit.
<psyt7> Umeaboy: beror på vad? testar jag större sidor är chromium väldigt segt. tar rätt lång tid innan jag kan börja scrolla och innan sidan laddat färdigt
<spacebug-> Pierre__: hehe, äh den är rätt ok faktiskt.. iphone alltså. Men att uppdatera mjukvaran genom USB i Virtualbox gick inte så bra för mig :/
<Pierre__> spacebug-: HTC Desire med ett skönt Android for the win!! Den behöver jag inte ens koppla till datorn..
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet något om den nya grafikmotorn som Ubuntu ska börja använda?
<UkuleleSolen> På kommentarfälten på idg.se kan man läsa väldigt olika meningar om det
<spacebug-> hade jag köpt mobil idag hade det blivit en sån eller iphone
<Umeaboy> psyt7: Det beror på vägen dit med mera med mera.
<UkuleleSolen> HTC Desire is da shit :)
<dagon_> den är fin
<dagon_> jag ska nog roota min snart
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: wayland?
<Umeaboy> Spelar ingen roll om du så har en superdator med tusen TB i minne om sidan har en seg uppkoppling.
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Jag är oerhört nöjd.
<Umeaboy> Plus hur det är på väg från den servern till din dator.
<UkuleleSolen> Pierre__: Jag överväger att roota. Men endast för att kunna lägga alla program på minneskortet. Tycker telefonminnet är slut jämt
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Que?
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Där är jag med dig.. Jag installerar inte längre program som inte kan app2sd..
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: sorry det va till UkuleleSolen
<UkuleleSolen> Pierre__: jag gör fodral till HTC Desire på löpande band. Om du vill kan jag göra ett åt dig
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Fodral?
<UkuleleSolen> Pierre__: ja, jag virkar dom
<dagon_> :o
<UkuleleSolen> http://www.swedroid.se/forum/showthread.php?t=24052&highlight=virkade
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Haha - oerhört kul.. Eller skall jag säga charmigt.. Tack jag anväder redan ett fodral jag tog från min förra HTC Touch HD. Lite för stort, men det fungerar.. Dina är nog finare tror jag.
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Japp finare..
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Du kan ditt vikande mao.. :)
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nattjobbare som jag är, behövde jag något att dryga ut timmarna med
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Fortfarande vaken?
<spacebug-> japp
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Som du vet så är jag en lycklig användare av vsftpd. I conf-filen måste jag skriva mitt WAN ip för att det skall fungera. Dock bakom DHCP finns inga garantier. Jag läste då om ett skript som kollar och jämför ip med mitt befintliga och confens och om olika byter ut. Jag läste vidare att man använder sig av Crontab.
<spacebug-> Pierre__: jag har gjort ett eget sånt till mitt proftpd och ja jag såg ett till vsftpd oxå
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: Utmärkt sysselsättning.. Min mor var duktig på att virka.. Hon gjorde mig fina mössor att ha på huvudet..
<UkuleleSolen> Pierre__: Började googla på "virka" och några månader senare gjorde jag en ponsho till min sambo i 30-årspresent
<Pierre__> UkuleleSolen: LOL
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Min fråga är:
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Var skriver man tidssättningen? I cronjobbet? Var sparar man cronjobbet?
<spacebug-> jag har lagt mitt script i /etc/cron.hourly/   så det körs varje timme och kollar om jag fått ny IP och ändrar i configen, och i så fall reloadar proftpd:n med nya configen
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Så du har inte angett en tidintervall för cronjobbet. cron.hourly/ gör det för mig?
<spacebug-> Pierre__: ja alla körbara saker i den katalogen körs varje timme
<spacebug-> de i cron.weekly varje vecka osv
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/10X8s8K5
<spacebug-> där är mitt script för min proftpd
<Pierre__> spacebug-: F_n va bra..
<spacebug-> i det ser du att jag kör: /usr/local/bin/ip.sh   deta är ett anant eget script som hämtar den externa ip:n
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/JbUe0pKq  så ser det ut
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Skrivit dom själv?
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> så dom är provides AS IS haha
<spacebug-> provided
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Kolla detta: http://www.imovedtolinux.com/2009/07/configure-vsftpd-for-passive.html
<Pierre__> spacebug-: my_ip=`host your_host.dyndns.org | cut -f4 -d" "` torde hämta mitt ipnummer?
<spacebug-> om du har en dyndyns-host har du det?
<spacebug-> annars får du fram det med mitt script eller denna enkla rad:    lynx -dump http://whatismyip.org
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Det har jag.. Räcker det att jag editerar en textfil men skriptet, eller måste jag gå via crontab?
<spacebug-> du borde kunna ändra raden till:        my_ip=`lynx -dump http://whatismyip.org`
<spacebug-> alltså, detta scriptet kollar va du har för IP och byter ut det i configen om den ändrat och startar sen om din ftp-server (så som mitt script oxå gör), men du måste ju köra scriptet ibland och för att köra saker vid vissa tiderpunkter eller intervall så använder man crontab. Lägg detta scriptet i /etc/cron.hourly/ och kör det körbart så ska du va i hamn
<spacebug-> du kan inte lägga det i din users crontab då den behöver root-rättigheter, saker i /etc/cron.blablabla kör som root
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jo det förstår jag, men jag undrar bara om jag måste använda en speciell editerare för att skapa skriptet, eller kan jag använda vilket som? En sak till. Spelar det någon roll vad skriptet heter?
<spacebug-> du kan använda vilken editor som helst och nej du kan kalla scriptet balle om du vill =)
<spacebug-> men mitt heter 'changeconfig' då det ju är det det gör
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Balle blir bra.. Toppen tack! Varför finns ingen cronjob till windows? Overkligt..
<spacebug-> det finns nått som heter schemahateraren eller nått
<spacebug-> jag kan verkligen inte skriva idag ser jag.. borde nog sova snart hehe.. julkänslor kanske? kommer tomten? osv :)
<dagon_> spacebug-: fixa dina åäö
<spacebug-> dagon_: min åäö är iso88591 och jag behöver ha det så
<dagon_> du kan ju fixa så att det både funkar med iso och utf
<spacebug-> inte fått det att funka i irsso
<spacebug-> irssi*
<dagon_> funkar för mig
<spacebug-> ok
<Pierre__> spacebug-: För att installera lynx - skall jag ta lynx-cur eller lynx-cur-wrapper?
<spacebug-> joinar jag en kanal skapar med åäö i iso88591 så kan jag inte joina
<spacebug-> Pierre__: lynx-cur
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Tack!
<spacebug-> dagon_: jag kör hela mitt system i iso88591, alltid gjort
<dagon_> !topic | spacebug-
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<dagon_> belh
<spacebug-> jo jag ser att det är utf-8
<spacebug-> går ju dock sätta recode_autodetect_utf8 för andra =)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Om jag ändrar skriptet som du sa så returnerar terminalen olika. Ditt förslag ger: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx medans det förslag som står ger: your_host.dyndns.org has address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. Borde jag inte modifierar vart den skall klippa någonstans? Där finns ju växlar i skriptet som är -f4 och på den andra raden -f2. Avgör inte dessa vart det skall klippas?
<spacebug-> det ger samma sak
<dagon_> om man ska köpa laptop, vilken butik rekommenderar ni?
<spacebug-> dagon_: smaksak, jag brukar ta misco.se eller dustin.se
<spacebug-> Pierre__: resultatet blir samma, "my_ip" blir satt till din IP
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ja men det returnerar inte samma sak och är det inte textsträngar man modifierar med skript?
<dagon_> synd att mac ska kosta så mycket
<dagon_> hmm
<spacebug-> jo men "lynx -dump http://whatismyip.org" ger samma resultat som `host your_host.dyndns.org | cut -f4 -d" "`
<Pierre__> dagon_ Prata inte så dumt här.. :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Inte i terminalen
<dagon_> Pierre__: tänkte lära mig lite osx men å andra sidan så kan man alltid skaffa en vanlig pc med c2d och 4gb ram och leka hackintosh
<spacebug-> Pierre__: har du en dyndns?
<Pierre__> dagon_ Gjorde jag förra veckan och då bestämde jag mig för Linux istället.. :)
<dagon_> :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Ja det har jag.
<spacebug-> det ger samma resultat för mig
<dagon_> spacebug-: dustin hade rätt bra priser
<spacebug-> lynx -dump http://whatismyip.org           ger samma resultat som:       host spacebug.mine.nu | cut -f4 -d" "
<spacebug-> dagon_: du ar inne på dustinhome va?
<dagon_> jao
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> ja dom ligger ratt ok
 * spacebug- forsoker gora dagon_ nojd utan aao ;)
<dagon_> fattar dock inte varför man kränger en i5a med bara 2gb ram
<dagon_> min aao äger!
<dagon_> :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Jaha, så då skall jag förstås ta bort |cut -f4 -d " "?
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> Pierre__: i mitt exempel ja, men har du kvar deras exempel så ska det va kvar
<spacebug-> olika sätt att göra samma sak
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Då förstår jag bättre hur du menar..
<spacebug-> :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Fy fan va bra detta blir..
<spacebug-> det blir ju grejhöjta Tage som Bo Ko skulle sagt haha
<spacebug-> vem är störst och starkast i skogen? jo Bo .. Bo Ko..
<spacebug-> nä nu ska jag sova
<spacebug-> natti
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Också igår lyckades jag konfigurera både Linux och Windows 7 att fungera med min Tvix mediaspelare, utan att jag behöver ändra i Tvix konfiguration.. Jag har blivit en sån hacker.. :)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: God natt spacebug- Och stort tack för hjälpen!
<Umeaboy> Shit vilken TV-serie Dead set är alltså!!!!
<Umeaboy> http://www.e4.com/video/1a0iia3XV46GoUd22ekjy4/play.e4
<sarkofag> GOD JUL
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> god jul everubaddy!
<dagon_> :)
<anickname> God Jul! :D
<maxjezy> ;)
<dagon_> god jul kanalen!
<maxjezy> härligt full redan
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> min bror och hans sambo har rest genom halva sverige och är här nu
<dagon_> jag pimplar julmust för fullt
<maxjezy> fick en bygg overall
<maxjezy> och en LSD skärm
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> gul lysande
<maxjezy> jättenice
<maxjezy> men ja måste banta lite
<dagon_> lsd skärm :P
<maxjezy> nu ska jag göra feta grejer i bglender
<maxjezy> har stooor skärm nu
<dagon_> lsd - 3d anno 2011
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> sova nu
<maxjezy> godnatt allESAMMANS!
<dagon_> natti på dig maxjezy :)
<maxjezy> godnatt dagon_  :)
<maxjezy> puss o kram!
<maxjezy> hoppas ni får masssa goa data prylar imorgon!
<maxjezy> peace
<Calyp> http://hothardware.com/News/Kinect-Competitor-To-Bring-Gesture-Control-To-Linux-Windows-And-TV/
<ePax> go morrn och go jul :)
<kes0> Morrn go jul
<chees> hej
<chees> va fen kan de v asoom göör så ubuntu sega ner
<ePax> top?
<ePax> Vad visar den
<chees> undr aom de är chrome osm buggar
<chees> den ligger på cpu 59%
<ePax> DÃ¥ kan de va den
<chees> se är att d esegar ner och programen blir gråa
<chees> sen efter ett tag funkar de
<chees> plugin-containe
<ePax> chees: Plugin container kan vara från mozillan
<dagon_> god morgon och god jul!
<virtuald> gomjewl
<delhage> http://xkcd.com/838/
<dagon_> haha
<delhage> god jul! :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> Alt+F2 -> "gegls from outer space" -> Enter -> \o/
<Sken> God jul på er alla för nu måste jag gå
<virtuald> Kommandot "gegls" hittades inte. Menade du: Kommandot "gegl" från paketet "gegl" (universe)
<virtuald> dagon_: :)
<virtuald> oj delhage :>
<virtuald> undrar om jag blivit rapporterad i år då 8]
<Barre> god jul kanalen...
<antii> Barre: god jul :-)
<Pierre__> God Jul alla!
<Pierre__> Om jag manuellt vill starta ett cronjob, dvs - jag vill starta ett skript manuellt (för att se om det fungerar och/eller se ev. felmeddelande). Hur skriver jag i terminalen?
<virtuald> bara skriv det som är efter siffrorna
<virtuald> och efter asteriskarna
<dagon_> Alestorm <3
<rockie> hej håller på att installera Ubuntu, ar det någon som har lust att svara på varför nder uppgifterna "Vem är du", så när jag fyllt i allt går det ej att klicka på Framåt?
<EAG> du har nog inte fyllt i allt som måste fyllas i?
<rockie> ok misstänker det själv, vete fasiken vad det är jag missat
<EAG> stämmer lösenordet överens i bägge fält?
<rockie> jupp det står medelbra och det är en bock på den undre
<rockie> btw, jätteuppsakkat att du tagit dig tid att svara på mina frågpr :)
<rockie> Står redo när du är det längst ner
<EAG> jag måste strax lämna datorn
<rockie> oki
<EAG> det ska inte vara några konstigheter med det där
<rockie> fattar inte jag heller
<rockie> jag är liksom kung på windows, men varenda jäkla gång jag försöker mig på linux är det något som gör att det blir jobbigt
<rockie> prövar att starta om skiten
<rockie> har ju jobbat med både 1:st och 2:nd line support för windows applicationer, men när det kommer till linux är jag som en jävla neandertalare
<rockie> jag behöver komma över tröskeln, tills dessa att man är helt självgående
<rockie> hitta felet, skulle vara liten bokstav i användarnamnet
<x_link> God jul!
<Zambezi> Våga vägra Kalle!
<Zambezi> rockie: Ett tips är att skriva ner kommandon i en separat textbil. Det är svårt att komma ihåg alla annars. Sen är Linux case sensitive så du kan ha en mapp som heter rockie och en som heter Rockie och det räknas som olika.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<js_> en bil fylld av text
<Jamesis> Hej! jag har lite problem i ubuntu med mitt headset.. när jag bandar in så hör jag rätt mycket brus och så hörs det bara ljud i vänstra hörluren. headsettet är Creative MK 2
<Calyp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bYrkUDR9jQ
<virtuald> calyp: den var fin. en annan klassiker är http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01hRhD0NGQ :)
<Calyp> =)
<Jamesis> Hej! när jag bandar in med min mic och spelar upp det som ja bandade in så får jag ett brus ljud som låter förjävligt
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> God jul allihop!
<dagon_> god jul amelia!
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> jag har fått en d-link wan 140 :D
<IPconfig> men jag tänkte installera den
<IPconfig> i min debian dator
<IPconfig> har nån nå tips på driv rutiner man kan använda
<IPconfig> har hört att ubuntu radar är bra
<Blub_> någon som har samma problem, jag försöker fixa ubuntu på min andra bärbara, och när jag nyss installera den via netinstall så tycker det bara _ som blinkar.. det är som att inget händer :S
<IPconfig> boota i annat läge
<Blub_> hur menar du?
<Blub_> jag kommer inte in i ubuntu ens
<Blub_> jag provat och köra livecd också, men då tycker logo fram och sen så hör man ljudet kommer när man kommit till login, men det gör inte datorn :(
<spydon_> Någon som kört med logitech G510 i ubuntu?
<Blub_> dyker*
<Zambezi> Det här är ju faktiskt rätt coolt: http://www.logitech.com/sv-se/keyboards/keyboard/devices/k750-keyboard?WT.ac=psE|7712|Logitech_Wireless_Solar_Keyboard_K750
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> hjälp
<spacebug-> tjo
<IPconfig> med wlan
<IPconfig> har fått en d-link daw 140
<IPconfig> jag pluga in i min dator
<IPconfig> men om man söker äfter ett nät
<IPconfig> fins de inte där
<spacebug-> va äre? ett trådlöst nätverkskort? pci? usb?
<IPconfig> usb
<spacebug-> mhum ok
<IPconfig> tror du kan hjälåa mig
<IPconfig> oj ser knappt tangenterna
<spacebug-> http://eng.ralinktech.com.tw/support.php?s=2
<spacebug-> http://blog.multivercity.com/2010/04/30/d-link-dwa-140-with-ubuntu-10-04-amd64/
<virtuald> zambezi: lite väl dyrt bara
<virtuald> men det fixar väl sig när de får konkurrens
<Nafallo> http://www.bash.org/?287414
<vacum> klassiker
<spacebug-> hehe
<virtuald> 8]
<Zambezi> virtuald: Halverat pris så är det klart intressant.
<virtuald> ja
<Zambezi> virtuald: Dock skulle jag vilja se ett tangentbord med inbyggd "KVM". T.ex. tre USB-adaptrar och sen tre lägen på tangentbordet så man kan växla.
<virtuald> tänkte faktiskt också på det :)
<Zambezi> virtuald: Det betyder att vi är lika smarta.
 * Nafallo vill ha en laptop med inbyggd KVM...
<Nafallo> bara plugga in kablarna och istallet for att se laptopens skarm/tangentbord ar det vad du pluggat in den till
<EAG> jag såg nån smart kvm-lösning för ett tag sen
<EAG> svindyr förtås
<EAG> men den kunde man sitta o växla mellan olika burkar på ett väldigt smidigt sätt
<Zambezi> EAG: Tror du att du kan hitta den igen? Jag har sett en där man har nätverkskablage.
<EAG> nej jag vet inte vad den hette
<Nafallo> EAG: ctrl-ctrl?
<EAG> ?
<EAG> för att byta mellan portar?
<Nafallo> det ar vad vi trycker for att vaxla mellan 64 maskiner :-)
<Zambezi> Detta ständiga skryt. :-/
<Nafallo> nope. till saken hor att det suger.
<Nafallo> vi haller pa att byta till remote managment cards istallet.
<Nafallo> svindyrt, och fungerar helt enkelt inte som det ska.
<Nafallo> kalla det skryt, men jag skulle hellre slanga det an anvanda det.
<EAG> det jag såg hade ett grafiskt gränssnitt
<EAG> man kunde välja burk i en lista
<Nafallo> later som vad vi har.
<Nafallo> en HP och en IBM. exakt samma princip.
<EAG> ja det är väl same shit
<Nafallo> ehrm. TVA HP.
<Nafallo> well, de har olika satt att koppla donglarna.
<Nafallo> IBM chainar sina.
<Nafallo> HP hade sma speciella 8-p switchar for sina.
<EAG> för mig är kvm en ickefråga
<EAG> jag sitter 7 svenska mil från min server ändå så
<EAG> och jag behöver inte växla mellan andra burkar heller
 * Nafallo nickar
<Nafallo> med iLOs kan vi fa seriellt interface via ssh dock :-)
<barzam> god jul kanalen!
<dagon_> god jul kanalen!
<peetra> Nämen se Nafallo :)
 * Nafallo hides
<peetra> Jag tänkte kika in å säga god jul åt alla i kanalen.
<peetra> å Nafallo får ett extra god jul då. :P
 * Nafallo rodnar
<peetra> :D Kul!!!
<virtuald> god jul kanalen!
<Pelle03> hallå! jag har råkat schabbla till det med mina repos :( någon vänlig själ som kan hjälpa mig?
<Pelle03> skulle lägga till ett repo (ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates) för att uppdatera nvidiadrivrutinerna, men det sket sig och jag gjorde en ppa purge och tog bort repot, men nu när jag försöker refresha så står det:
<Pelle03> hybinette@anon:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Typ "ain" är inte känd på rad 3 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-maverick.list E: Listan över källor kunde inte läsas.
<Nafallo> Pelle03: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-maverick.list
<Pelle03> det löste problemet, tack! :)
<Nafallo> no worries
<peetra> Jag fick en kamera till julklapp förresten, nästa år ska Peetra å GIMP bli väldigt bra kompisar. :)
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-25
<dagon_> sover alla nu?
 * Nafallo nickar
<dagon_> bleh
<UkuleleSolen> inte alla
<dagon_> själv kollar jag wrestling och dricker red bull vodka
<UkuleleSolen> jag sitter på jobbet, på en demensavdelning på ett sykehjem i Oslo
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> inte många att prata med där förstår jag
<UkuleleSolen> Verkligen inte
<UkuleleSolen> Även om jag jobbat natt i många år, är det första gången jag jobbar julaftonsnatten. Var lite rädd att det skulle vara oroligt och stökigt på avdelningen då
<UkuleleSolen> Men här sover dom som små barn
<dagon_> skönt ändå
<dagon_> vågar inte ens tänka på alla tokigheter som kan hända
<UkuleleSolen> Nä. Med dementa är det lite som bingolotto, om man säger så
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> en bekants mamma blev dement
<dagon_> halva tiden man var hemma hos honom gick ut på att stoppa henne från att göra konstiga saker
<dagon_> det var innan hon fick plats på hem
<dagon_> lite småjobbigt sådär
<UkuleleSolen> Det är en förfärlig sjukdom
<dagon_> helt klart
<UkuleleSolen> vad gör du när du inte kollar på wrestling?
<dagon_> tar en klunk red bull och småsnackar i forum :P
<UkuleleSolen> Å, jag glömde - du bor i Sverige
<UkuleleSolen> ;)
<dagon_> :P
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<UkuleleSolen> I Norge frågar vi: "vad jobbar du med?"
<UkuleleSolen> I Sverige frågar man: "Jobbar du?"
<virtuald> ja ja, arbeit macht frei
<UkuleleSolen> :-/
<dagon_> man kanske borde flytta till norge
<UkuleleSolen> Det var det jag gjorde. Var trött på att gå arbetslös
<dagon_> synd att man har kompisarna här bara
<UkuleleSolen> Det där är ett aber
<UkuleleSolen> Jag bodde i karlstad en gång i tiden. Dock var det inte där jag växte upp.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag bodde i flera år i Karlstad och veckopendlade till Oslo. Kanske i tre år eller nåt. Det var ett socialt självmord, om man säger så
<UkuleleSolen> Mina kompisar i Karlstad och Sverige lärde sig snart att jag aldrig var hemma
<UkuleleSolen> och i Oslo ansågs jag bara som en av alla pendlare
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag varit fast bosatt i oslo i 2 år och jag börjar långsamt bygga upp ett kontaktnät av kompisar
<spydon_> Jävlar, hur pallar man det?
<UkuleleSolen> Vad har man för val?
<speedxcore> tips på bra levernatörer av online backup?
<sarkofag> dropbox
<speedxcore> andra tips?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu dog nog jabber.se
<speedxcore> känns ju seriöst som man kan skaffa dedikerad eller co-lo lika gärna. har letat priser nu länge. Har c:a 500GB jag vill ha online. Priset med dropbox blir 665kr/mån.
<speedxcore> billigaste jag hittat var jungledisk
<speedxcore> som tar c:a 1kr/gb i mån
<sarkofag> lagra direkt på amazon s3?
<sarkofag> samma plattform som både dropbox och jungledisk beserar sin tjänst på
<sarkofag> baserar*
<speedxcore> sarkofag: jo men kostar ändå 1kr/gb/mån
<sarkofag> ok så då är det att du vill ha en lösning som är billigare än 665kr/mån?
<speedxcore> sarkofag: exakt
<speedxcore> sarkofag: funderar på att köpa server och köra den som co-lo istället då kan jag trycka in kanske 8TB. och kostnaden blir samma över 2år
<Calyp> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs773.ash1/166325_181308891896435_100000519755138_548408_3828628_n.jpg
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<einand> prabhu: there is no 11.04 yet
<prabhu> yeah
<prabhu> but we have alpha
<coobra> god jul ba
<coobra> :D
<PontusOhman> Morrn morrn! :)
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet hur man återskapar menyraden?
<ePax> PontusOhman: System - Preferences - Main Menu
<ePax> Där kan du välja vad som ska visas i menyn om du har råkat ta bort nåt.
<ePax> Annars add till panelen Main Menu
<coobra> :D
<coobra> jahha
<coobra> sa vad sker baa
<hexabit> God Jul allihopa! :)
<LucidSystem> Hej alla! :) Så efter julklappsstöket så gav mig min fina fina vän ett häftigt spel som använde bio-feedback. Tyvärr känns det helt omöjligt att få igång detta på ubuntu (även genom Wine) och därför har jag funderingar på att köra in en kopia av XP och dual-boota. Tänkte följa denna guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot men tänkte kolla på om någon här gjort det innna ...alltså install
<peppis> Är de svårt att göra en hemsida?
<Norrland_jr> Är det svårt att laga en bil?
<LucidSystem> inte om man vet hur? :)
<LucidSystem> peppis - allt beror ju på hur avancerad du vill ha den
<LucidSystem> vill du ha väldigt basic med bild/text är det tämligen enkelt och det finns gott om generatorer och program du kan använda....
<peppis> LucidSystem: ok,
<peppis> som vilka?
<peppis> Har aldrig gjort så har ingen annaing
<LucidSystem> Vill du börja fixa med databaser eller är väldigt specifik med olika funktioner, utseende osv är det kanske lättare att du får hjälp
<Norrland_jr> peppis: du kanske skulle börja med basic html?
<LucidSystem> peppis: Vad har du tänkt dig?
<peppis> Norrland_jr: jo
<LucidSystem> Norrland_jr , han behöver inte ens det beroende på vad han vill/har för behov :)
<LucidSystem> peppis: behov/tankar?
<peppis> LucidSystem: gjorde en kokbok för några år sen till en vän som han rev sönder, så tänkte göra den på nätet istället
<LucidSystem> 1: skaffa ett konto/domän någonstans, finns tämligen gott om gratis webutrymmen, men vill du ha din egen domän kan du kolla .tex www.one.com som har tämligen prisvärda alternativ....  då får du hemsideutrymme + en domän (www.vadduvillhaförnamn.se.com osv) för några hundralappar om året...
<LucidSystem> på one.com har de dessutom enkla cms:er och färdiga hemsidemallar om man kan logga in med IE (Internet Exlorer).... De fungerar faktiskt tämligen bra.. men som sagt... IE :-/  Hehe, på *Ubuntu.se är det väl kanske inte så stor chans att folk har tillgång till IE
<LucidSystem> ;)
<LucidSystem> cms = content management system
<peppis> LucidSystem: eller så kanske man kan göra de på en blogg
<LucidSystem> eller med andra ord, ett enkelt interface för att skapa/ändra hemsidor... Kan man navigera t.ex office-writer osv kan man med enkelhet använda sig av dessa system också... inte svårare än att: "jag vill ha bilden här, texten här, länken till nästa sida här", osv...
<LucidSystem> Jepp, en blogg skulle ju kunna passa en kokbok grymt :)
<peppis> LucidSystem: bara frågan vart
<peppis> ?
<Norrland_jr> peppis: wordpress.com blogspot.com m.m.
<LucidSystem> Har bara använt wordpress själv, fungerar bra, men har inget att jämföra med... kanske någon annan som är mer bloggosfärisk av sig kan komma till undsättning? ;)
<peppis> LucidSystem: ok
<peppis> Norrland_jr: ok
<LucidSystem> innertreebird.wordpress.com ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<peppis> gjorde ett prov här http://peppisgodbitar.blogspot.com
<LucidSystem> haha, sweet, redan uppe ju!!! :D
<LucidSystem> ok, fortfarande: är det någon som har erfarenhet av att installera XP (eller något annat windows) på en redan ubuntu-disk?
<peppis> LucidSystem: De tråkiga med min bloggen är att den inte går att konecta till facebook
<cahoot> det är det alldeles säkert
<LucidSystem> http://www.bashbosh.com/facebook-connect-twitter-blog/
<LucidSystem> peppis: Currently supports most popular blogging systems, including support for Blogger (Blogspot) and of course WordPress.
<peppis> LucidSystem: kanske flytta till wordpress
<LucidSystem> peppis : as you wish, men det står ju att de stödjer blogspot också....  nu sticker jag och tänker senare försöka miog på att få in XP på denna disk *livrädd* ;) *skrattar* kan för övrigt rekommendera att kolla upp anledningen till varför: http://www.wilddivine.com/ super-häftigt bio-feedback spel....  ok, god jul ubuntu-communityt <3
<rogst_> Nån som har någon erfarenhet av hur bra Ubuntu funkar på en Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 11 ?
<anickname> någon som vet hur man går tillväga när man ska mounta .bin filer?
<Umeaboy> anickname: VAR?
<Umeaboy> man mount hjälper dig mycket annars.
<Umeaboy> Alt F2. gnome-terminal
<Umeaboy> man mount
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> x_link, hello
<gorgo> god jul alla
<Umeaboy> God fortsättning heter det annars. ;)
<Pierre__> spacebug-: Är du där?
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> hum
<Umeaboy> Pierre__: Nej, han är i rymden.
<Pierre__> Umeaboy: Verkar inte bättre.. Duktig på cronjobs?
<Umeaboy> Tyvärr.
<Umeaboy> Googlea.
<Umeaboy> Cronjob-devs
<Pierre__> Umeaboy: Gjort, utan resultat.. :(
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmm. Vad har cronjobs att göra med då?
<Pierre__> Umeaboy: Tagit ett scrip som kollar befintlig Ip-adress och jämför med en adress som står i min vsftpd.conf. Denna skall byta ut om ej lika, men gör inte så.. :(
<Umeaboy> Sök efter ett forum för VSFTP eller Cronjobs då?
<Umeaboy> !
<Pierre__> Umeaboy: Gjort, utan resultat.. :(
<Pierre__> Umeaboy: Tar spacebug- på det då jag får tag i honom.. Han bör kunna hjälpa mig..
<ePax> Hur addar man en ny panel till ny skärm där man inte har alls någon panel?
<amelia> Pierre__: hmm, görs det inte för att du inte lagt upp ett cronjob eller för att något är fel på skriptet? d.v.s. blir det rätt om du kör skriptet manuellt=
<Pierre__> amelia: Jag har ingen feedback över huvudtaget - Jag vet bara att om jag manuellt går in och ändrar vsftpd.conf till en annan ipadress (för att se om det fungerar) så ändrar den ingenting.. Cronskriptet ligger i etc/cron.hourly och heter changeipadress
<amelia> Pierre__: ok. men kör skripetet manuellt. gå i i /etc/cron.hourly och kör skriptet med ./changeipadress
<Pierre__> amelia: Jag fundrar - måste cronjobbet ha en "extention" eller måste skriptet på något sätt påkalla sudo?? Jag är lite newbie på detta, så jag kanske inte riktigt vet vad det är jag talar om.. :/
<Pierre__> amelia: Bra där. Skall testa, brb..
<amelia> Pierre__: ligger det i cron.hourly så kör det säkert, alltså ligger troligast felet i skriptet på något viss.
<Umeaboy> ePax: Använt man gnome-panel ?
<Pierre__> amelia: Åtkomsten nekas..
<amelia> Pierre__: just det, du kanske måste köra det som root. kör då sudo su -c "/etc/cron.hourly/changeipadress"
<Pierre__> amelia: Så då är det att skriptet inte har rättigheter att accessa vsftpd.conf?
<amelia> kanske går bra utan su -c också, jag använder sällan sudo..
<amelia> Pierre__: troligen är det att du inte får köra skriptet som vanlig användare..
<Calyp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTEhbf92FdM
<Pierre__> amelia: Det är detta som är så förvirrande.. Jag är den enda anvädaren på denna datorn som jag äger, jag har satt mitt konto till administratör, men ändå är jag inte stor i rocken nog.. :(
<amelia> Pierre__: en annan sak du kan kolla är om skriptet inte verkar fungera när du kör det manuellt, gå in och lägg till -x efter #!/bin/bash så får du massvis med output. d.v.s. du kör skriptet i debugmode
<Pierre__> amelia: Har inte än lyckats köra skriptet manuellt.. :(
<Pierre__> amelia: Du jag testar ditt förslag så kommer bara en massa förklaringar till vad sudo har för switchar..
<amelia> Pierre__: kolla rättigheterna, är det exekverbart alls.
<amelia> Pierre__: ah, kör bara med sudo /etc/cron.hourly/changeipadress
<Pierre__> amelia: rw-r--r--
<amelia> Pierre__: ah, inte exekverbart.
<Pierre__> amelia: chmod 766?
<Gustaf_> hejsan!
<amelia> Pierre__: njä, 755 isåfall
<Gustaf_> är det möjligt att använda en extern blu-ray-läsare med Ubuntu 10.10? :)
<Umeaboy> Gustaf_: Har du inte lärt dig att ingenting är omöjligt?
<Umeaboy> Det är bara väldans svårt.
<Pierre__> amelia: Du är ett geni!! Det fungerar!!!
<amelia> Pierre__: gött
<Pierre__> amelia: Tack, tack, tack, tack!!!!!
<amelia> Pierre__: np. :)
<Gustaf_> Umeaboy: Hur svårt ungefär på en skala 1-10?
<Pierre__> amelia: Nu kan jag äntligen ha en god jul.. :)
<Umeaboy> Gustaf_: Det beror HELT på vad man vill göra.
<Gustaf_> okej
<amelia> skönt att ha dagens god gärning gjord, slipper kanske diska idag då. :P
<Gustaf_> såhär är mina tankar
<Pierre__> amelia: Och jag önskar dig detsamma.. :)
<Gustaf_> Jag vill ha en liten HTPC att koppla upp till TVn
<Umeaboy> Vad hindrar dig då?
<amelia> Pierre__: god jul till dig med. :)
<Umeaboy> Googlea på ärendet.
<Gustaf_> via den vill jag kunna spela video från, hårddisk, Blu-Ray och TV (extern tv-mottagare)
<Gustaf_> Den datorn jag funderat på är Zotac Zbox.
<Gustaf_> Den har ingen inbyggd Blu-ray läsare
<Gustaf_> Men tänkte att man kan köpa en lite extern läsare och koppla via usb :)
<azbt> problem med usb-minne
<Umeaboy> azbt: Filsystem på den?
<Gustaf_> Sen vill jag använda Xbox Media Center som spelare (mm)
<azbt> datorn hittar den inte helt plötsligt
<Umeaboy> azbt: df i Terminal.
<Umeaboy> Dra ut den & stick in den igen & kolla med dmesg om den dyker upp längst ner.
<Umeaboy> Kolla även lsusb som root.
<azbt> ?
<Gustaf_> Umeaboy: Jag har just suttit i en dryg timme och googlat angående detta, men hittar ingen vettig information :/
<azbt> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0781:5530 SanDisk Corp.
<azbt> det händer fortfarande ingenting
<Calyp> största nedmonteringen av medborgarrätter i modern tid, och amerikanska intressen har legat bakom allting.
<azbt> [ 1244.023257] usb-storage: device found at 7 [ 1244.023261] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<azbt> sås står det..
<Calyp> https://forum.piratpartiet.se/showthread.php?t=32340
<azbt> någon som har en idé om hur jag får stickan att fungera i gen?
<dagon_> Calyp: fruktansvärd läsning
<Umeaboy> Snacka om surt att USA är de som står bakom IPRED & FRA-lagarna.
<Umeaboy> Det är bekräftat via Wikileaks.
<Calyp> jupp. Vi kan bara hoppas att liberaldemokraterna tar över och lyckas där piratpartiet failade.
<dagon_> eller att något av sittande partier tar tag i det
<dagon_> helst inte moderaterna, de har ju böjt sig och tagit den i tvåan av USA i 4 år än så länge
<LucidSystem> Hej ni Ubuntu-ninjor! :) Jag har kört endast Ubuntu på senaste, men har ett behov av att stoppa in XP på burken. Jag har en XP-cd här, men funderar på om den själv kommer partitionera disken och inte röra Ubuntu. Någon som har erfarenheter av detta?
<larsemil> LucidSystem: nej.
<larsemil> LucidSystem: windows bryr sig inte alls om adet finns andra operativsystem
<LucidSystem> larsemil, well, förslag på hur man skall genomföra detta utan att skada nuvarande operativsystem som jag verkligen älskar? :)
<LucidSystem> Jag har aldrig tidigarer haft några behov av att dual-boota, men nu så vill jag verkligen kunna det, så vilka tips som helst mottages varmt
<LucidSystem> XP skall endast användas för ett enda applikation/spel som jag har svårtsvårtSVÅRT att få igång på Ubuntu. :)
<larsemil> LucidSystem: skapa partition før windows i ubuntu, installera dær och sen måste du reparera grub efter det.
<larsemil> LucidSystem: vilket spel?
<LucidSystem> Ok, låter enkelt nog visserligen :)
<LucidSystem> Journey to Wild Divine - lyckas inte ens att få det att installera i Wine - på toppen av det använder den en bio-feedback USB device som verkar mer eller mindre omöjlig att få in i Ubuntu även om jag hittat "öppna" versioner av drivrutinerna.
<larsemil> LucidSystem: ah det har jag aldrig sett ens
<barzam> ubuntu-ses sändlista håller på att sabbas av ovidkommande skitsnack, håller ni andra med omd et?
<Nafallo> barzam: menar du Bardia snubben?
<barzam> ja
<barzam> jävla dagisnivå
<Nafallo> redan fixat det problemet
<barzam> bra jobbat!
<Nafallo> tacka peetra :-)
<barzam> peetra: tack
<Nafallo> amelia: har du nagon favorit bland lightweight web servers?
<dagon_> vad händer ikväll?
<Umeaboy> dagon_: Ja, det är mörkt ute.
<Umeaboy> Det ör vad som händer.
<Umeaboy> är
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Octavice> NÃ¥n vaken?
<HeMan> jo
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Alla sover.
<HeMan> lite
<Umeaboy> HeMan & jag & du är zombies.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Octavice> ah... bots :P
<HeMan> äsch, trodde det stod naken
<Octavice> haha
<Octavice> Vafan är det inga som IRC:ar längre :(
<Octavice> På min tid var det IRC som gällde...
<Octavice> :)
<HeMan> tänkte jag skulle prova mig på lite Scala så här på natt-kröken
<Umeaboy> Scala banan?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<HeMan> IRC är nymodigheter, på min tid var det talk och write som gällde...
<Octavice> Jag tycker vi ska gå tillbaka till ren text baserad internet.... ingen www skit och sånt
<Octavice> gopher var bra iofs
<Umeaboy> Jag tycker att vi ska låta folk få älska fritt på gatorna utan att behöva bli arresterad.
<HeMan> på tiden man telnet'ade till daytime-porter för att kolla att det inte var kontorstid innan man började ftp'a
<Umeaboy> Men det är jag det.
<Octavice> mmmm telnet ... me like
<Octavice> hm.. hur får man reda på sin IP här i IRC? ./whois eller?
<Umeaboy> Jag vill ha tillbaka telnet databaser.
<Umeaboy> Kan man göra en databas fastän man har LAN?
<Umeaboy> Octavice: www.whatsmyip.org är bättre.
<Octavice> Nån här som körde BBS i forntiden? Jag hade en :)
<HeMan> Umeaboy: öhh, vad har database med anslutning att göra?
<Octavice> Jag var en mäktig SySop med EliTe WareZ ;)
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Ja, tidigare när vi bara hade uppringd anslutning så var databaserna gjorda för det.
<Umeaboy> Sedan har jag inte använt någon.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: huh? vad pratar du om?
<Octavice> FrontDoor+Remote Access ...... i DOS.. FAN vad grymt det var...
<HeMan> Umeaboy: en databas lagrar data i ett formaterat sätt
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Ja, en släkting hade en Amiga som man fick logga in på & svara på lite frågor för att tjäna poäng & dylikt.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: tex berkley db, mysql, sqlite
<HeMan> Umeaboy: ah, bbs!
<Octavice> Hämtar min Amiga 2000 imorgon..... 200 spel också :D
<HeMan> det finns lite telnet-bbs'er fortfarande har jag för mig
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Huh?
<HeMan> http://www.telnetbbsguide.com/
<Octavice> Ska spela Amiga spel imorgon... fan vad kul... Barbarian och Moonstone.... så grymt!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: du pratar om bbs'er, databaser är strukturerad data, har ingenting med det du pratar om
<HeMan> ...att göra
<Octavice> Japp... BBS och SQL är olika saker :D
<Octavice> BBS=Bulletin Board System... SQL = WTF DO I KNW
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Octavice> *.XML ... o sånt tjafs
<Umeaboy> Hur startar man en egen BBS då? Är inne på sidan, men hittar ingen programvara för Linux.
<HeMan> tror den sidan bara listar befintliga bbs'er
<Octavice> Egen BBS.... hmm skaffa ett 28800 BPS modem ... sen går du "by word of mouth" :D
<Umeaboy> MÃ¥ste man ha modem?
<HeMan> nope
<Octavice> Min CoSySop var jävligt bra på ascii art... Balrog ... hette han ...
<Octavice> Om du inte vet vad BBS är så lägg ner direkt...  :P
<Octavice> Detta var innan internet fanns
<Octavice> Fan vad man saknar den tiden
<Umeaboy> Jag sa ju att jag använde det!
<Octavice> Man ringer med modem till en person som har FD+RA eller bara RA igång ... Sen loggar du in och så är det bara ascii .. Terminate använde jag ... så skriv ATDT *******  så funkar det sen :P
<Octavice> Glöm inte ATZ först :P
<Norrland_jr> :)
<HeMan> Umeaboy: hur går det med din google tv då?
<Norrland_jr> Octavice: lite för ung för BBS, men lite synd att många som är bara ett par år yngre än mig inte vet vad ett modem är. :P
<Octavice> Norrland_jr : ja... tyvärr vet inte många om "the good old days" ....
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Har inte bestämt mig för den ännu. Den har inte kommit ut än heller.
<Octavice> Allt är så enkelt nuförtiden. Plugga in och köra igång... På min tid snacka vi ... Ofan har du 16550 UART och 28800 modem.... herrejävlar!!!!
<Umeaboy> PoL håller på att förhandla med Expert så jag hoppas att den kommer ut inom kort.
<HeMan> mysiga mekaniska 110 bauds modem!
<Umeaboy> Synd att man inte kan använda telefon-modem idag.
<Umeaboy> För det kan man väl inte?
<Octavice> Jo, det kan man
<Norrland_jr> Octavice: mm och Robotnics med telefonsvararfunktion :P
<HeMan> jodå
<Umeaboy> Vilken?
<Octavice> US Robotics .... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Umeaboy> Men det finns ju ingen operatör till det.
<Octavice> men ååååå
<HeMan> det finns nog rätt många modem-koppel som fortfarande rullar
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: telia?
<Octavice> Har 6-7 modem kvar.. :) ... ska fan spara dom.. man vet inte ... internet kan gå under :D
<Norrland_jr> visst, de kanske inte säljer några nya linor som enbart är modem-abb. Men har för mig att jag kan ansluta via tele mha ett användarnamn och så som jag fick med när jag beställde ADSL
<UkuleleSolen> När jag var på banken, för nån vecka sedan, ringde det fullt av modem
<Umeaboy> Fax-modem ja.
<UkuleleSolen> Inte enbart. Tror jag
<HeMan> same same
<HeMan> det är bara en annan encoding på datat
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan, förresten :)
<HeMan> däremot telex används nog inte nu
<Octavice> Som det ser ut i Sverige nu, så kommer jag logga av Internet för evigt. Fan dom ska ha koll på allt.... Blir nog att man kör cryptat och över slang...
<Octavice> Kör över VPN nu iofs :)
<Norrland_jr> Octavice: gäller ju att ha linan till nått annat land isf?
<HeMan> tor!
<Octavice> Norrland_jr: Jag har min via Sthlm
<HeMan> och ssl
<Norrland_jr> Octavice: mkay
<Octavice> Norrland_jr: funkar fint ... so far :)
<HeMan> Octavice: vad tänkte du undvika mha det?
<Octavice> HeMan: Thomas Bodström
<HeMan> Octavice: och då terminerar du den i sverige?
<HeMan> Octavice: är det inte bättre att terminera den i Malta eller på Indianland?
<Octavice> HeMan: Vet ej... Men min operatör sparar inga loggar. Allt tas bort direkt.
<HeMan> Octavice: men FRA kan fortfarande spana på trafiken
<Octavice> HeMan: Jo, men allt är krypterat
<HeMan> Octavice: inte ut från din terminering
<HeMan> Octavice: inne i tunnel är det krypterat
<Octavice> HeMan: Från min dator till Sthlm är det krypterat
<HeMan> Octavice: precis
<HeMan> Octavice: och ut från Stockholm så kan FRA se allt
<Octavice> HeMan: Men det är helt ok.. för då vet dom inte att det är jag :P
<Norrland_jr> HeMan: mjoo, men de ser ju inte *vem/vad* som skickat datan
<HeMan> Octavice: jodå
<Octavice> HeMan: Hurdå?
<HeMan> Octavice: du är ju inloggad här, fejan osv osv
<HeMan> Octavice: all trafik som inte går över SSL som har någon form av cookies kan dom antagligen knyta ihop med dig
<Octavice> HeMan: Jo, men min IP kan aldrig knytas ihop med denna session... eller?
<Norrland_jr> HeMan: well, skulle ju funka ifall det var 1user/ip
<HeMan> Octavice: tror tyvärr du är lite för lite paranoid nu
<Octavice> HeMan: När det gäller Internet så är jag extremt paranoid.
<HeMan> Octavice: tor och SSL på all trafik gör det i stort sett omöjligt
<Norrland_jr> men de flesta som erbjuder tunnlar har ju säkert 10 ip-adresser som de sedan slumpar som gateway för vpn.
<HeMan> Octavice: njae, du terminerar ju din trafik i sverige
<Octavice> HeMan: Jo, det bästa är att köra VPN över flera länder. Det blir ett helvete att spåra.
<HeMan> Octavice: TOR!
<HeMan> Octavice: men så klart måste du ju fortfarande kryptera din trafik
<Octavice> HeMan: Hur funkar TOR?
<HeMan> Octavice: den "anonymiserar" din trafik och låter den gå mot olika termineringar för varje koppel
<HeMan> Octavice: men använder du cookies och andra typer av sessioner och inte kör ssl så "läker" du info om dig
<Octavice> HeMan: cookies .. är inte det nått som bara sparas hos mig lokalt? Dom rensas hela tiden här...
<Norrland_jr> HeMan: synd att inte många sidor kör med ssl
<Umeaboy> Det bästa är om man använda Tor/Vidalia.
<HeMan> Octavice: jo men så fort du gjort en inloggning som inte är över ssl så har du läkt info om dig om man avlyssnat din trafik
<Octavice> Om man kör mot en HTTPS länk... då är det väl krypterat?
<HeMan> HTTPS = HTTP över SSL
<Octavice> ah... just de
<HeMan> det skulle vara intressant att köra en tor exitnode, men jag tror inte jag vågar
<HeMan> http://calumog.wordpress.com/2009/03/18/why-you-need-balls-of-steel-to-operate-a-tor-exit-node/
<Norrland_jr> HeMan: ptjaa, beror väl hur mycket din data klara ;P
<Norrland_jr> antar du får rätt mycket trafik dels från de som använder sig av tjänsten, sen massa crap från folk som tycker de är kul att jävlas
<HeMan> Norrland_jr: njae, det är nog inget problem
<HeMan> Norrland_jr: kan nog ha en bra server på gbit eller snabbare
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-26
<Octavice> Fan, det är så svårt det här med att vara anonym på Internet
<Octavice> Jag använder bara mitt internet till surf,spotify och IRC ... men jag vill ändå vara totalt anonym...
<Markslap> Jag kör via en proxy.
<UkuleleSolen> PÃ¥ tal om anonymitet (not)
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har några snygga skrivbords-teman att tipsa om?
<HeMan> Markslap: för vilken typ av trafik?
<Markslap> HTTP bara.
<Markslap> Och IRC kör jag via samma proxy.
<Octavice> Men ingen av er kan ju se min IP
<Octavice> :)
<Umeaboy> Alltså..........
<Umeaboy> MIB 2..........................................
<Umeaboy> *asg*
<Umeaboy> All hail J, all hail J!!!!
<Umeaboy> Ooooooooh say can you see.............
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahahahahah
<Markslap> Octavice: Inte mitt heller.
<Octavice> Fan .. måste gå lite kurser... måste uppdatera mig
<Umeaboy> Synd att GNOME tog bort GDM-themes med 2.32.
<Octavice> Jag kör Ubuntu SE :P
<Octavice> Skit snyggt tycker jag
<UkuleleSolen> Tyckte det här med teman blev lite kul, när jag väl fick kläm på det
<Umeaboy> Inte SKITsnyggt. JÄTTEsnyggt heter det.
<Markslap> Jag brukade använda Elementary Desktop.
<Octavice> jaja.... skitsnyggt
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Bestäm dig.
<Umeaboy> Bra eller dåligt?
<Markslap> Umeaboy: Man kan använda skit som ett prefix.
<Markslap> För något som är bra.
<HeMan> men då får man inte särskriva
<UkuleleSolen> Ungefär som jätteliten
<Markslap> HeMan: Nepp.
<HeMan> skit snyggt är en uppmaning att skita snyggt
<Umeaboy> Markslap: Jo, men använder du det i skolan så får du minus.
<HeMan> skitsnyggt är att något är rejält snyggt
<Umeaboy> Alltså inte giltigt.
<Umeaboy> Ordet skit är negativt menat.
<Markslap> Umeaboy: Ja, men i vardagligt tal.
<Octavice> vafan börja inte tjöta om sär skriv ning :P
<Umeaboy> Typ när Jim i Jim's värld säger: Crap!
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: fått minus på det? :)
<HeMan> särskrivning är det enda som jag som deltids-grammatikpolis klagar på
<Umeaboy> Jag säger: Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh vad fint när jag tycker om något.
<Umeaboy> Man behöver inte spräcka byxorna.
<Umeaboy> Norrland_jr: Jag försökte använda det i skolan, men blev stoppad.
<Umeaboy> Rätt ska vara rätt vettu.
<HeMan> tyvärr är det inte konsekvent över Sverige
<UkuleleSolen> Särskrivning är sär skrivning
<Octavice> Fan vad vi är nördar som sitter här ikväll :D
<Markslap> Ja, det är ni.
<Octavice> Jag är iofs rätt tankad :P
<HeMan> tack tack för alla fina ord!
<Markslap> Och jag tankar.
<UkuleleSolen> Ja hur många är det som sitter här, mer eller mindre aktivt nu?
 * HeMan stolt nörd!
<Octavice> Jag lyssnar på metal, snackar med er, snackar med en go brud ... och tankar öl :D
<Octavice> Blir nog vatten snart iofs
<Octavice> Träning imonn :)
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: well skitsnyggt är väl inget jag skulle använda i en uppsats eller så
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<Umeaboy> Om vi struntar i att använda riktig svenska så kommer vi allt närmare Latin.
<Octavice> skitsnyggt är ju en bra grej. Iaf om du kommer från göööötet :)
<Octavice> Eller asbra :P
<Umeaboy> Nej, då heter det ju Göööööööööööööööörbra.
<Octavice> Gôôôr bra :P
<UkuleleSolen> Finns det en koppling mellan att vara asbra och att vara likgiltig?
<Norrland_jr> Octavice: Men DE kan du ju _inte_ använda!!!!! Tänk på alla döda djur och liknande. Bra as
<Norrland_jr> omg
<Norrland_jr> osv
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Octavice> rofl
<Norrland_jr> :))
<Octavice> De e la enna gôtt vettu... :D
<Octavice> Vi e goa gôbbar allihopa ;)
<Octavice> O... nej.. jag heter inte Glenn
<Octavice> ;-)
<Octavice> Men öööh... nu får i la enna inte va tösta llr ?
<Nafallo> haha! en av mina webservrar anvander mindre minne an cron pa samma box :-P
<Octavice> Nafallo: thx for the input... I needed that :)
<Nafallo> en annan anvander lika mycket som cron pa den boxen...
<Nafallo> ♥ lightweight
 * Octavice lyssnar på Watain ... fan vad bra
 * Umeaboy undrar vad Octavice jämnför med.
<Umeaboy> Alla tycker ju olika.
<Umeaboy> You say Tomatao I say Tomaato.
<Umeaboy> Tomato
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Jämför med inget... gillar dom bara
<Octavice> Bästa bandet någonsin är och förblir Mano FUCKING WAR
<Umeaboy> Isf så skulle inga andra band finnas till.
<Umeaboy> Ungefär som Windows............ Användarna säger fortfarande att det är det bästa operativsystemet.
<Umeaboy> Enligt VAD?
<Umeaboy> Grafiskt kanske.
<Umeaboy> HÃ¥llbarhet? Neeeeeeej.
<Octavice> Nja, det är bara vad jag tycker... sen om andra tycker annorlunda ... det skiter jag fullständigt i :)
<Octavice> Sen vet ju alla att Linux är det bästa OS som finns
<Umeaboy> Nej, alla vet inte det.
<Nafallo> Linux ar bara karnan... inte ett OS ;-)
<Umeaboy> 99%.
<Octavice> jajajajajaja
<Nafallo> om vi nu ska vara sadana.
<Octavice> tjöööööta
<Umeaboy> Har vi Njunsted här inne?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag hänger ofta på helt andra typer av forum. Där är man inte lika mycket linux-vänner som här
<Octavice> orka jobba sig med att dela alla Linux distar
<Octavice> Finns ju massor...
<Octavice> Enklast att säga "Linux"
<Nafallo> Linux-baserad ar val det mest korrekta
<UkuleleSolen> Alla vet vad man menar, när man säger Linux
<Octavice> Precis!
<UkuleleSolen> Alla som är någorlunda insatta
<Octavice> Debian,Ubuntu, bla bla bla .. Fedora .... Red Hat ... blllllaaaaa bllahaha
<UkuleleSolen> De flesta antar att man kör Ubuntu eller någon snarlik dist
<Nafallo> nu for tiden antar jag att de menar Android ;-)
<Octavice> Android suger pung
<Octavice> Det är ju java skit med Linux core
<UkuleleSolen> De flesta har inte en aning om att Andriod är linux
<Octavice> Bara kärnan
<Octavice> Resten är skit
<Octavice> java är skit
<Nafallo> som sagt. det ar karnan som AR linux :-P
<UkuleleSolen> men Andriod är bra reklam för "Linux"
<Octavice> touche :)
<Octavice> Själv kör jag med Nokias Maemo 5
<Octavice> Blir väl Meego inom kort
<Octavice> Ren Linux :)
<Nafallo> S60 3rd har
<Octavice> Baserat på Debian iaf
<UkuleleSolen> Men hjälp mig förstå en sak, killar
<Nafallo> jag har hort tillrackligt om Maemo for att inte vilja ha en telefon baserad pa det ;-)
<UkuleleSolen> Nu kommer det tablet på tablet på marknaden. Bra eller dåligt kan diskuteras.
<Octavice> Maemo funkar superbra för mig... jag kör även Debian i den... eller Easydebian som det heter....
<UkuleleSolen> Men varför envisas tillverkarna att antingen smacka in wondoze7 eller Andriod när det finns Ubuntu?
<UkuleleSolen> Ubuntu som dessutom drar mer mot tablet i sin design
<Octavice> Spelar gamla amiga spel och DOS spel i den också.. funkar himla bra
<Octavice> Ubuntu i en enklare version hade funkat skitbra i Nokia N900
<Octavice> Jag kör GIMP i min telefon... det riktiga GIMP alltså.... hur grymt somt helst
<Nafallo> Octavice: en polare jobbar med Maems plumbing layer... just saying ;-)
<Octavice> Nafallo: Me like :)
<dagon__> jag hade föredragit någon moddad version av arch linux
<Nafallo> Octavice: nah, you wouldn't
<Octavice> Nafallo: haha
<Nafallo> ...eller du skulle iaf velat haft en Android istallet ;-P
<UkuleleSolen> dagon__: Arch eller Ubuntu, oavsett. varför dyker inte dom upp på plattorna?
<Octavice> Men poängen är ju iaf, vafan Apple är ju helt sjuka ... total övervakning ... du kan inte göra nått med skit telefonen... min polare köpte en iPhone 4 ..( mot mina råd) ... den suger ju .. han kan inte hålla i den och ringa för då hör man inget...
<Nafallo> for att folk inte snappat upp uGrail annu?
 * Nafallo andas ut efter att ha kollat att han faktiskt for prata om uGrail.
<Octavice> Det bästa med Nokia N900 är att man kan blåsa telefonen och lägga in eget OS om man vill... Bara flasha den enkelt i Linux... :) (Feodora,RH,Ubuntu,Debian,osv osv osv )
<Octavice> Berätta om uGrail nu då
<Nafallo> ah. det heter inte ugrail... grail ar bara en del av utouch :-)
<UkuleleSolen> u-vad då?
<UkuleleSolen> NÃ¥got jag helt missat?
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/utouch
<Octavice> Sparar länken.... för mkt info ikväll :P
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Det finns ju OpenJDK-java. ;)
<Octavice> Umeaboy: allt som har med java är skit.... slött och segt är var det är
<Umeaboy> UukuleleSolen: Det har med supporten att göra.
<Octavice> TV apparater och bluerayspelare har java i sig.... ren skit
<Umeaboy> Eller att de inte förstår hur bra Linux-kärnan verkligen ÄR jämnfört med Windows-kärnan.
<UkuleleSolen> Umeaboy: Det finns väl support till Ubuntu
<Umeaboy> UkuleleSolen: Jo, men det vet inte företagen.
<UkuleleSolen> Företagen?
<UkuleleSolen> Tillverkarna av plattorna?
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Bygg något bättre då!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UkuleleSolen> Men finns det mer support till Andriod då?
<Umeaboy> Säljföretagen, UkuleleSolen.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Det kallas Google.
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Det finns redan bättre
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Such as?
<Octavice> Linux :)
 * Umeaboy suckar
 * Octavice sighs
<Umeaboy> Jag pratar om att öppna sidor som bygger på java!!!!!'
<Octavice> aha..... men java ska bort
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det blir så......sakta, men säkert.
<Octavice> Finns bara ett rent språk ... det är C++ ..... mums är det
<Umeaboy> Finns ju redan ett alternativ till Adobe's ickefungerande Flashplugin.
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Python.
<Nafallo> ...
<dagon__> lol @ codewarz
<Umeaboy> C++ är vad Winblows använder.
<Umeaboy> Usch!
<dagon__> ehm
<Octavice> Nja.... inte riktigt sant va
<Umeaboy> Jasså inte?
<Octavice> Nej
<Umeaboy> Same shit different name.
 * Nafallo kan inte halla sig langre
<Umeaboy> Som Vista & Me.
<Nafallo> *ASG*
<Octavice> Vista... vad är det?
<Octavice> Efter DOS så slutade jag använda MS produkter :P
<Umeaboy> De säljer något som kallas för distribution på lite äldre datorer.
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Och du kan göra exakt ALLT?
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Nej, såklart inte.
<Umeaboy> Spela Windows-spel när det inte finns motsvarande i Linux-kärnan till exempel.
<Octavice> Wine?
<dagon_> Umeaboy: så du gnäller för att Halo inte finns i Linux-kärnan?
<Umeaboy> Prova installera & köra FM i Wine.
<Octavice> Wine funkar fint för mig
<Umeaboy> Jo, men FM i Wine då?
<Octavice> Jag spelar iofs inte speciellt mkt
<Umeaboy> Nej.
 * Nafallo tror nog inte att vad som nu ar det heta nya spelet nagonsin kommer komma som en karn-modul, nej
<Umeaboy> Just det.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ har man inga problem.
<Umeaboy> Men för oss andra DÖDLIGA.
<Octavice> Köp en Xbox 360,PS3, och en Nintendo 8 bit :P
<dagon_> +1
<UkuleleSolen> Om Cubase hade funnits till Linux hade jag nog kunnat hoppa över dualboot...
<Octavice> haha... Cubase.... fy fan säger jag
<Octavice> Har tyvärr kört Cubase på jobbet... :O ... urrrrkkk
<UkuleleSolen> Octavice: Tja... så säger inte jag.
<UkuleleSolen> Undviker svordommar så långt det är möjligt
 * Nafallo har insett att Octavice tycker mycket om svordomar.
<Nafallo> snap!
<Octavice> Nafallo: Japps :)
<Octavice> Vi kör IFS system nu... gett upp Cubase
<Octavice> Tyvärr Windows fortfarande :(
<UkuleleSolen> Det finns stöd för allt för få ljudkort i Linux. Dessutom har jag aldrig blivit vän med ljudhanteringen, generellt i Linux
<UkuleleSolen> Cubase har jag utbildat mig i och det funkar för mig
<Octavice> haha.... blanda ihop cubase med nått annat... glöm vad jag sa :P
<Umeaboy> Varför använda Cubase när det finns så mycket bättre alternativ?
<dagon_> har aldrig varit ett större fan av cubase, föredrar fl studio
<UkuleleSolen> Umeaboy: Tips?
<Umeaboy> Jag ska kolla.
<dagon_> mitt tips --^
<UkuleleSolen> Jack och allt vad det är - jag har aldrig fått det att funka
<Octavice> Databas system tänkte jag på.... :P
<Umeaboy> UkuleleSolen: http://forum.studio.se/index.php?showtopic=33956
<Octavice> Öl+nerd talk funkar inte alltid :P
<Umeaboy> Just därför skippar man Öl.
<UkuleleSolen> spännande länk
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Ja, du är ju under 20 :)
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<Umeaboy> Tack för komplimangen.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Octavice> Umeaboy: NP :)
<yarre> Hmm fint att jag har 6gb internet explorer cache på min ubuntu burk.. ofta man har kört det eller ens har det installerat..
<Nafallo> bah. man har inte druckit for mycket for att irca salange man lyckas knappa in ratt losenord.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har ett M-Audio proFire2626 ljudkort - helt kört att få ett linux-system att kommunisera med det
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Tänkte mest att du är en pojk från Umeå ;)
<Umeaboy> Det har följt med mig länge det användarnamnet.
<Umeaboy> Nej nej.
<Umeaboy> Det är inte alls kört.
<Umeaboy> sudo update -d om du vill testa.
<Umeaboy> Notera att det är Test-versionen av Ubuntu.
<Octavice> Umeaboy: Varför skriver du in ditt namn i IRC klienten för?
<Nafallo> update -d ?
<Umeaboy> Instabil, men också chans till att få det att fungera.
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Because I don't care what other people think?
<UkuleleSolen> Mig veteligen har inte m-audio släppt sina specar än
<Nafallo> det ar inte ett kommando pa min ubuntu, och command-not-found hittar det inte heller.
<Octavice> Umeaboy: äsch.... det gör väl inte jag heller .. men vafan... jag kör VPN och har inget namn :D
<Nafallo> dessutom ar det femtioelva ganger vettigare att slanga natty pa en usbsticka och starta om.
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: sudo ap-get update -d då?
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: nope
<Umeaboy> apt-get update -d
<Nafallo> nope
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Va fasicken!!!!!!??????????
<Nafallo> du tanker pa update-manager -d
<dagon_> :D
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<dagon_> Umeaboy.. you rule
<Umeaboy> Tack.-
<speedxcore> Nafallo: kör ni kvm på canonical?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ja
<Umeaboy> I know, dagon_.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tänkte precis pröva det
<Nafallo> speedxcore: beklagar
<speedxcore> dårå?
<Octavice> hmm... Washington DC står det på min Whois .... :)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: disk prestanda suger
<speedxcore> Nafallo: är xen bättre?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ja
<speedxcore> jag "fuskar" just nu med vmware-server 2.0 som iofs är ok. men stör mig massor på den dåliga webguien, och bristen på offband i terminal
<Nafallo> Octavice: du har ratt. for mycket ol for dig, om du inte lyckas lista ut varfor det star det...
<speedxcore> visst har kvm offband via terminal?
<Octavice> Nafallo: haha ja ... jag vet...
<Octavice> Nafallo: tänkte kort :P
<Nafallo> Octavice: det ar uppmuntrande att gora att du faktiskt tankte.
<Nafallo> s/gora/hora/
<speedxcore> Nafallo: just nu har jag problem med just diskprestanda. jag kör 10st låglastade webservers på 2st sata II på utvecklingsservern. blir nog ssd efter nyår
 * Umeaboy blir överraskad att Stanford University har Linux som server-OS.
<Umeaboy> http://ccrma.stanford.edu
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: why?
<Octavice> Nafallo: mja... du behöver ju inte vara otrevlig för det
<Nafallo> Octavice: det var jag inte.
<Octavice> Nafallo: Jag tycker det
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: Det är inte alla som byter.
<Nafallo> Octavice: beklagar
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: saker pa att de bytt? manga universitet visste fran borjan vad som var bast for dem.
<Octavice> Nafallo: Du verkar ju kunna allt. Kan du förklara varför min router "öppnar" sig och sen kan jag inte logga in i den utan att resetta den?
<Nafallo> Octavice: jag vet inte vad for router du har, och inte vad du menar med att den oppnar sig
<Octavice> Nafallo: Dlink 545 ... Mitt wifi var helt öppet helt plötsligt
<Nafallo> ingen aning. men jag skulle aldrig skaffa en d-link sjalv.
<Octavice> Nafallo: Vad ska man ha då?
<Nafallo> hmm. det sagt... tror aldrig jag haft en d-link :-)
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> Cisco gor bra saker
<dagon_> jag kör linksys
<Octavice> Nafallo: Vill inte betala 5 papp eller nått alltså
<dagon_> linksys wrt54gl - 400kr
<Octavice> Nafallo: Max 2 tusen
<Nafallo> what dagon said
<speedxcore> Octavice: du ska ha ddwrt, om du ska ha en router du inte behöver tänka så mkt på. Sen finns det massor av softrouters där du kan göra en vanlig pc till en brutalt mkt bättre router än du hittar i handeln.
 * Nafallo tycker battre om tomato an ddwrt :-)
<speedxcore> Octavice: du ska ha en linksys wrt54gl, på den ska du lägga in ddwrt eller tomato =)
<Octavice> speedxcore: ja, jag funderar på att man kanske kan ta en gammal dator o göra om till FW typ :)
<speedxcore> dock låser den routern på c:a 40mbit
<speedxcore> Octavice: det går bra
<Nafallo> speedxcore: huh?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag sammanfattade =)
<Octavice> speedxcore: thx :)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: vad låser vad på vad?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah
<speedxcore> Nafallo: wrt54gl, routrar inte snabbare än 40mbit på wan porten
<Octavice> speedxcore: Jag har 100/100 Mbit
<Nafallo> speedxcore: inte?
<speedxcore> då kommer du behöva något lite bättre än just wrt54gl, men dom har lite nyare modeller som också klarar ddwrt och tomato.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: lyckas du fa snabbare mellan andra portar da?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ja
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag har flera ddwrt
<speedxcore> Nafallo: *wrt54gl
<Nafallo> speedxcore: well, alla fem portarna ar samma fysiska switch.
<Octavice> Fast jag kör VPN nu... då sänks ju skiten... har nog bara 70/70 nu ...
<speedxcore> Nafallo: dom kör 100mbit på lan. sen bara 40mbit via wan
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det är routerns cpu som inte orkar med.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: later som fel i installningar nagonstans.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: nej då
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det där är allmänt känt
<Nafallo> speedxcore: vad har cpun med det att gora? kor du switchen vlanad eller sa?
<speedxcore> nej då
<Octavice> Sängdags.... gonatt gott folk :)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tja någonting är det
<Nafallo> speedxcore: sa det ar ingen skillnad om du pluggar in till vilken som av de fem portarna?
<Nafallo> om det ar skillnad = vlan
<Nafallo> om inte = inget vlan
<Umeaboy> Octavice: Gå till Prisjakt & filtrera fram den bästa.
<Umeaboy> Där kan du se kommentarer om varje.
<speedxcore> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=341  en tråd om hastighetslimit
<Nafallo> man vill definitivt inte besta den lilla mipsen om man kan undvika det ;-)
<Umeaboy> Nåväl. Jag går & lägger mig.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag kör NAT, och den orkar inte mer än 40
<speedxcore> Nafallo: port spelar ingen roll
<Umeaboy> Sov gott, allihopa.
<UkuleleSolen> Natti!
<Nafallo> speedxcore: meh. sluta kora NAT :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad ska jag köra.. lär mig..
<Nafallo> skaffa fler ip-adresser, se till att inte vlana switchen och se till att inte anvanda processorn i den lilla boxen om du inte maste.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: men behöver jag ens en router då
<speedxcore> Nafallo: gör jag som du säger kan jag ju bara koppla på en switch, eller managed switch
<Nafallo> speedxcore: nope, du skulle anvanda den som switch + AP :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag gillar min wan port
<speedxcore> Gillar Nat också. känns som en extra trygghet
<Nafallo> 40Mbps it is ;-)
<speedxcore> mm
<Nafallo> tanker du kora NAT med IPv6 ocksa? :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag har dock löst det med 3st, så att olika servers inte äter på samma del av linan dessutom
<dagon_> snus + julmust + arch linux = <3
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag vet inte hur det blir då =)  men när jag lärt mig mer om iptables så åker dom nog ut
<speedxcore> Nafallo: en noob som jag får skynda långsamt med kunskaperna
<Nafallo> dagon_: remind me to not go kalima on your heart.
<Nafallo> EVAR
<dagon_> say what
<Nafallo> dagon_: film referens... Indiana Jonas och de fordomdas tempel :-)
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> tyckte att jag kände igen det
<Nafallo> hehe
<dagon_> hmm, borde se den en dag
<dagon_> längesen nu :D
<Nafallo> heh, jo. jag minns det fran barndomen.
<Nafallo> var troligen pa tok for ung for att se den nar jag gjorde :-P
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> känn dig gammal
 * Nafallo plockar fram käppen
<Nafallo> eller iofs.
<Nafallo> rödvin ska väl göra en yngre? :-P
<yarre> så jävla bra att tar hänger gnome-terminal för mig och hindrar mig från att starta en ny..
<Nafallo> !info terminator
<ubot2> Nafallo: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<dagon_> Nafallo: du får väl dra i dig en flaska om dagen ;)
<dagon_> terminator är sweet
<Nafallo> dagon_: haha. nagot sager mig att jag inte kommer forbli ung lange :-P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> fan va julmaten var salt
<Nafallo> ett glas eller tva dock :-)
<dagon_> har nog druckit 4l julmust nu
<Nafallo> dagon_: importerad fran sydostasien?
<dagon_> nevar
<speedxcore> Nafallo: kör ni kvm som hypervizor, eller det kanske inte går ens?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: kvm ar en hypervisor, ja.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tänker mest på att en del guider jag läste ville att man skulle ha os installerat samtidigt
<Nafallo> det maste man ha ja
<speedxcore> ah, skiljer sig en del från t.ex. esxi då? eller tänker jag fel
<Nafallo> eller tanker jag pa supervisor...
<speedxcore> ny term för mig
<dagon_> Nafallo: tack vare dig satte jag "indiana" som hostname på min nyinstallerade archlappis
 * speedxcore sitter och läser docs för xen och kvm just nu
<Nafallo> ah, nope. hypervisor finns i tva typer.
<Nafallo> dagon_: :-P
<yarre> Nafallo: hjälper ju inte när den hänger alla gnome-terminaler jag har igång :P
<yarre> urxvt fungerar finfint dock
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> vafan
<yarre> får starta några sådana istället.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu har jag inget nät
<dagon_> ändå gjorde jag en netinstall
<Nafallo> dagon_: got firmware?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har för mig att jag installerade det under installationen
<Nafallo> dagon_: i Ubuntu ingar allt sadant ;-)
<dagon_> nu blir det debian 5 istället :)
<dagon_> länge sen jag lekte med det
<dagon_> min första kärlek och allt :)
<dagon_> Nafallo: hur får jag reda på min gateway utan att pilla i routern?
<yarre> dagon_: du vet att gateway och router är samma sak va? :)
<yarre> Eller ja inte riktigt men dom gör samma sak.
<dagon_> ville veta adressen
<dagon_> antar att den är samma då
<Squarism> dehär med LTS fattar jag inte riktigt
<Squarism> 10.04 är en LTS förstår jag
<Squarism> men en kollega sa att 10.10 på sätt o vis är en del i det?!
<Squarism> fattar inte riktigt
<barzam> 10.10 är inte LTS
<barzam> LTS kommer varannat år, och är tänkta för företag och andra som inte vill byta version så ofta
<Squarism> min kollega babbla ngt om att 10.10 va en den naturliga uppgraderingen av 10.03
<Squarism> 10.04
<Squarism> mena jag
<barzam> ja det är ju en nyare version än 10.04
<Squarism> dvs som om man körde 10.04 fortfarande med LTS
<Squarism> fast updaterad
<Squarism> en sorts SP1 för 10.04
<barzam> 10.04 är LTS, 10.10 är en annan nyare version än Ubuntu
<barzam> LTS har dock inget att göra med funktionalitet utan handlar om att den kommer att stödjas längre än de andra versionerna
<HakanS> God fortsättning på julen
<Nafallo> om vi nu skulle kalla nagot en service pack for Ubuntu vore det val snarare 10.04.1
<yarre> Nafallo: Hur går det med TRIM-stödet för SSD-diskar i Ubuntu?
<yarre> Är det något som aktiveras automatiskt nu för tiden?
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Sant det :)
<rogst_> yarre: vad jag hittar så tror jag linux 2.6.33 har stöd för TRIM
<yarre> rogst_: jo visst men då är de väl nåt jag får fixa manuellt :P
<rogst_> yarre: http://askubuntu.com/questions/256/does-ubuntu-have-support-for-the-trim-command-for-use-with-ssd
 * phnom uppgraderar till Natty, what could possibly go wrong?
<henrikon> hur vet man om en brännare klarar av att bränna dual layer?
<rogst_> henrikon: menar du om brännaren klarar det eller om OS:et stöder et ?
<dagon_> det står DL på den
<Markslap> Googla annars på namnet
<henrikon> ah
<henrikon> fint
<henrikon> och då klarar den 8 gb skivor också?
<rogst_> henrikon: ja de ska den göra
<henrikon> oright, tack och bock!
<yarre> rogst_: nåt man får fixa själv mao
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> amelia!
<Nafallo> yarre: ska val finnas stod for automatiskt i 10.10 atminstone?
<Nafallo> yarre: (2.6.35)
<yarre> Nafallo: verkar ju inte så.
<Nafallo> yarre: baserat pa?
<yarre> Nafallo: 13:32:20 < rogst_> yarre: http://askubuntu.com/questions/256/does-ubuntu-have-support-for-the-trim-command-for-use-with-ssd
<yarre> och andra sidor :)
<yarre> Nafallo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<Nafallo> yarre: ehrm. det forsta svaret dar, av Jeremy Kerr sager val snarare at 10.10 har stod for automagisk TRIM?
<yarre> Nafallo: Han har väl fel?
<yarre> enligt wikin "it is off by default until sufficient testing has been done."
<Nafallo> yarre: ehrm. han jobbar i Ubuntus kernel-team..
<yarre> wikin är uppdaterad nyligen också.
<yarre> och min fstab innehåller ingen discard iaf
<Nafallo> yarre: sa kor wiper.sh da och da om du kanner att din SSD ar slo?
<Nafallo> sjalv har jag inga problem, och jag har haft min ssd ett bra tag nu
<yarre> Nafallo: wiper.sh verkar ju vara obsolete nu? Kärnan har ju stöd för det om man aktiverar de.
<Nafallo> yarre: du sitter ju och sager att det inte ar aktiverat dock!
<yarre> Jag har inte heller några problem. Bara tycker att detta borde vara fixat by default.
<yarre> Nafallo: Ja för jag sitter fortfarande med wiper :)
<Nafallo> yarre: som jag forstar pa bade Daniel och Jeremy ar det default, men i vissa corner-cases snarare an full out. som det aven sags sa kanns det som det behover rigoros testning innan det blir full out default. om det blir fel och vi borjar trimma anvanda block kommer folk bli ledsna.
<Nafallo> yarre: hmm. sa vad den biten med discard i fstab sager ar ju att kerneln fungerar med TRIM, om den biten ar satt :-P
<PontusOhman> Vilken jävla sandlåda det ska vara då!!!
<PontusOhman> Det här är fasen pinsamt värre....
<Nafallo> ♥ Fucking Åmål :-)
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Hur går det med de nya listorna?
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: huh? vet inte vad du pratar om.
<Umeaboy> Någon som vill läsa en rolig historia?
<Umeaboy> Och NEJ, jag är inte med i den.
<Umeaboy> Nafallo?
<virtuald> det är utanför ämnet för kanalen…
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Detta pratar jag om: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=230&p=424369
<PontusOhman> Tydligen ska du ha blivit kontaktad, och om detta inte har skett så vill jag veta det!
<virtuald> kan man logga in med sitt launchpad openid?
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Kom in i #ubuntu-se_offtopic då. ;)
<virtuald> är inte intresserad just nu :p
<virtuald> har någon erfarenhet av http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpbb-openid/ ?
<Umeaboy> PontusÖhman: In & ut?
<Umeaboy> Que?
<virtuald> hur får man upp en testmiljö för forumet?
<virtuald> bara o slänga in lamp och den där? andra phpbb plugins?
<virtuald> ni har kanske selinux också
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Så dra iväg ett PM till mig här på IRCen är du snäll :) Ska iväg!
<PontusOhman> Umeaboy: Undrade vad det var för kanal bara ^^
<virtuald> phpbb är ju i sig känt för att va osäkert så jag antar att det finns någon säkerhetslösning
<Umeaboy> PontusÖhman: Ja, vad brukar offtopic betyda ?
<Umeaboy> PontusOhman: Ja, vad brukar offtopic betyda ?
<virtuald> kanske ska vänta till nästa möte och ta upp det där.
<maxjezy> nu är vi hemma igen!
<maxjezy> kameror med uppladdningsbart batteri
<maxjezy> bör batteriet ladda fullt första gången innan användning?
<maxjezy> köpte precis en pentax
<kodein> det är nog bra att ladda det fullt ja
<maxjezy> ok, den lyser rött nu
<maxjezy> undrar om den kommer lysa grönt sen
<kodein> sedan kommer ju batteriet inte komma i bra trim förrän efter några laddcykler ändå.
<maxjezy> hitta ingen manual
<maxjezy> full HD spelar den in i iaf
<kodein> den lär ju åtminstone sluta lysa rött, gissar jag
<maxjezy> 15 mpix
<maxjezy> hoppas det
<maxjezy> och hoppas det går fort
<maxjezy> jag vill leka
<kodein> köpte en sony a290 till morsan igår.
<maxjezy> mellandagsrea pryl det med?
<HilloHiiri> Hej vet någon om man kan använda en live usb sticka på en macbook pro?
<maxjezy> 20 % på denna var det iaf
<HilloHiiri> och hur fan ändrar jag boot sequence för en mac?
<kodein> mjo, mellandagsrea. nersatt en tusenlapp jämfört med överallt annars
<EAG> har ni varit o mom$chockat på mediamarkt?
<kodein> en systemkamera för 2500 som funnits ute i mindre än ett halvår är ändå en rätt bra deal. speciellt när listpriset varit det dubbla
<kodein> nä, mediamarkt har valt att inte etablera sig i typ borlänge eller linköping, så jag har inte varit in i nån sån butik.
<kodein> eller iofs, var till den i valbo i somras när jag sökte batteri till en av mina kameror. detta batteri hade de förstås inte.
<HilloHiiri> och hur fan ändrar jag boot sequence för en mac?
<virtuald> hillohiiri: hittade detta när jag googlade på macbook pro usb boot: http://superuser.com/questions/190411/boot-macbook-pro-from-usb
<maxjezy> EAG, jag var på mediamarkt precis
<maxjezy> jävlar vad mckt folk
<Umeaboy> MÃ¥nga idioter. ;)
<EAG> maxjezy: jag funderade ett tag på om jag ska dra dit
<EAG> men jag vette fan
<maxjezy> EAG, dom sålde linuxpingviner där
<maxjezy> hitta inget pris så jag köpte inte
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: SÃ¥lde?
<maxjezy> ska iväg och handla
<EAG> jag förmodar att du inte var i uppsala-butiken
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, japp
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Umeaboy> Om du inte såg något pris så var de gratis ju.
<maxjezy> EAG, sundsvall
<EAG> ok
<Umeaboy> Det man hittar det får man.
<maxjezy> :)
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Var i Sööööööööönsvall bor du rå?
<ePax> Så ja. Hur var det nu man addade en ny panel till en ny skärm där man inte har någon panel alls? Inga man sider tack jag vet att dom finns. Någon som vet exakt hur man gör?
<Nafallo> gah. inte bra att titta pa gamla skivor. nu maste jag hitta ett par album jag saknar i min samling och kopa dem...
<Nafallo> s/skivor/filmer/
 * Nafallo ♥ Ubuntu One Music Store
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, södra!
<maxjezy> mot njurunda
<maxjezy> verkar vara mellandagsrea på mataffären
<maxjezy> blev sjukt billigt
<maxjezy> 103 kr för kyckling, tikkamasala, cigg, mandariner
<maxjezy> jaja, ska kolla till kameran nu
<maxjezy> ja stoppa in ett SD minne i datorn
<Nafallo> hmm
<maxjezy> men den hittar den som "generic powersavin usb"
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<Nafallo> tips om nagon kor unity pa ubuntu 10.10, se till att ha gnome-do bundet till nagon bra knapp.
<Nafallo> mutter har en tendens att do, men kan fortfarande visa gnome-do, sa man kan starta mutter igen.
<Nafallo> mmmm. ♥ Cecilias röst
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Du såg länken va?
<maxjezy> wow alltså, värsta setup för blender nu!
<maxjezy> ny skärm och ubuntu som kör så fint
<coobra> üöä
<Arachon> Yo, jag får något skumt felmedelande ("Can't have a partition outside the disk!") när jag försöker partitionera min USB-pinne med FAT (användandes "Disk Utility som finns inbyggt i Ubuntu), någon som har en halv aning om vad detta kan bero på?
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: ehrm. ar det inte vettigare att vanda sig till nagon som sysslat med listor tidigare och som faktiskt kanner sig involverad med sadant? i.e. inte mig.
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: DÃ¥ tar jag det vidare :) Tackar tackar ;D
<dagon_> maxjezy: vad har du för skärm nu då? :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, stor LSD skärm
<maxjezy> inte så stor då men
<maxjezy> 19"
<maxjezy> känns enorm
<maxjezy> brevid nätboken
<antii> LSD skärm
<antii> :_D
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: btw, det dar var det forsta jag horde om nagra listor :-P
<dagon_> maxjezy: du kan inte säga LSD, jag skrattar som fan varje gång
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> fel av mig
<maxjezy> sorry
<coobra> hur far man utf-8 nuigen pa en utf-8
<dagon_> Oo
<coobra> cptrött
<coobra> är barnvakkt
<dagon_> usch då
<coobra> nejda
<coobra> ganska kul
<coobra> men det ska göras saker hela tiden heheh
<dagon_> :P
<PontusOhman> Tack Nafallo för infon :D
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Okej.
<Umeaboy> Min f.d flickvän bor/bodde på Johannedal.
<Umeaboy> Så man åkte 2:an rätt mycket i förr-förra sommaren.
<epax> Wget mat
<dagon_> om det vore så väl
<dagon_> jag hade nog vägt 590kg nu
<epax> ;)
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, :)
<maxjezy> varför f.d?
<maxjezy> jag är sugen på köttbullar
<epax> Asså nu e jag verkligen hungrig... bakis hungrig
<epax> Eller inye
<maxjezy> värst vegetariska julen ever!
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Mest på grund av hennes mamma.
<epax> Eller inte så värst bakis
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, ville hon klämma dig på rumpan men du vägrade?
<maxjezy> eller bodde hon hemma?
<dagon_> haha
<Umeaboy> mazjezy: Nej. Hon tyckte att hennes första pojkvän var den bästa så det spelade ingen roll om hon så skulle ha dejtat Tom Cruise.
<Umeaboy> Hur man är gjorde så dög man inte.
<maxjezy> jaja, du skulle sagt åt henne att hålla sitt tycke o tänke för sig själv
<Umeaboy> Man fick alltid höra det via hennes dotter eller hennes syster.
<maxjezy> och sen skita i om du duger för henne
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Jo, men ingen vågar säga emot henne.
<maxjezy> jaja, inge skoj sånt iaf
<Umeaboy> Inte ens hennes nya man heller.
<Umeaboy> Han vill bara ha henne glad.
<maxjezy> man vill ju ogärna döda hennes mamma för en sån sak
<maxjezy> men svårt att låta en sån leva vidare om man nu ska fortsätta förhållandet
<Umeaboy> Men jag trivdes jättebra i Sundsvall iaf.
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, du är välkommen hit när du vill igen
<maxjezy> vi kan ragga en ny brutta åt dig
<dagon_> :)
<Umeaboy> Nja....... jag tror jag håller mig till att springa efter dem själv som Hagamannen här i stan.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<epax> Hacka mammas dator så hon har nåt annat för sug än störa dig :)
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, :)
<Nafallo> O_o
<epax> Sig*
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: Ja, Haga finns HÄR också.
<epax> :)
<Umeaboy> Inte bara i Sundsvall & Stockholm.
<maxjezy> min polare bor på/i haga
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: jag har haft en flickvan dar uppe... jag vet.
<maxjezy> helt okej område
<maxjezy> bara gamlingar där
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: Jasså?
<Umeaboy> Pratar vi om Haga i Sundsvall då eller?
<maxjezy> japp
<Umeaboy> Nej. Daim!
<Umeaboy> FFS!!!
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: jag forutsatte Ume?
<maxjezy> näe, undrar om man ska laga mat
<maxjezy> jag är sugen på nå gött
<Umeaboy> Ja, GÖR det så kan vi andra prata strunt om dig.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: ...prata strunt i offtopic istallet :-P
<Umeaboy> Naaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Umeaboy> Dumma!
<Umeaboy> Stava till å ä & ö om du kan utan att byta inställningar eller kopiera av andra.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Inget illa menat.
<Nafallo> åäö
<Nafallo> compose ftw
<epax> Comwhat? ;)
<Nafallo> compose + o + a = å
<Nafallo> compose + : + ) = ☺
<Nafallo> bra tangent att ha bunden
<Nafallo> just saying
<epax> Skojar... har inget bättre för mig... sitter i tuben
<maxjezy> jä jä
<epax> Yäs
<maxjezy> BBL!
<Umeaboy> epax: Tuben?
<Umeaboy> Tandkrämstuben då eller?
<epax> Tunnelbanan
<Umeaboy> Okej. Stackars dig.
<epax> Mmm
<epax> V
<Nafallo> hmm. ni har iaf tackning i eran tub ;-)
 * Nafallo tycker nog nastan det ar skonare utan iofs.
<epax> Mmmm
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLVXkqvquGw
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Om man har ett kyskhetsbälte med oupplåsligt lås på sig, kan man komma ner till dig i Sööööönsvall & hälsa på?
<spydon_> Finns det något bra program för att fixa "trasiga" bildfiler?
<Umeaboy> spydon_: Trasiga bildfiler?
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, ja visst
<spydon_> Ja, typ som denna rivcalc.com/test.jpg
<Umeaboy> På vilket sätt är den trasig?
<maxjezy> nu är maten klar
<maxjezy> brb!
<spydon_> Umeaboy: kan du se den?
<Umeaboy> Nix.
<spydon_> Det är massa bilder och andra filer som överfördes ifrån en disk med rätt mycket badblocks
<spydon_> Och filformaten har blivit lite trasiga
<Nafallo> spydon_: aterstall fran din backup istallet?
<spydon_> Nafallo: självfallet har jag ingen backup, och det är inte min hårddisk heller
<Nafallo> ugh.
<Umeaboy> spydon_: Kört fsck då?
<spydon_> Fsck på badblocks hjälper inte
<Umeaboy> Då är det nog svårt.
<Nafallo> ehrm. skulle just saga det. badblocks later som ett vettigare program.
<spydon_> Men det enda den gör är ju att markerar de block som är bad blocks, inte återställer några filer
<spydon_> Hårddisken ska slängas, så det spelar ingen roll
<Nafallo> spydon_: stammer bra.
<Nafallo> spydon_: *shrugs* tror det basta ar att se till att det finns backup till /nästa gång/
<Nafallo> det ar SVÅRT att laga trasiga harddiskar ;-P
<Nafallo> viktig data bor vara pa nagon slags redundant RAID oavsett.
<spydon_> Jag har en spegling av hårddisken och jag har återställt trasiga bildformat förrut, jag kommer bara inte ihåg var programmet heter
<spydon_> Som sagt vill jag inte heller laga hårddisken
 * Nafallo ♥ franska
<delhage> formfranska
<Nafallo> baguette
<larsemil> spydon_: photorec ?
<Nafallo> !info photorec
<ubot2> Nafallo: Package photorec does not exist in maverick
<spydon_> larsemil: försöker med det nu, men det kör man väl direkt på de trasiga diskarna?
<larsemil> ?
<spydon_> Ja, det bygger väl på testdisk?
<larsemil> Nafallo: ligger i testdisk
<Nafallo> ah
<larsemil> spydon_: dalnix.se blogg återställ bilder ...
<spydon_> larsemil: mm, den kör man ju direkt på disken, jag har ju bara de korrupta filerna
<spydon_> Verkar vara filstarten på allihopa som är trasig, de startar med 0x00 0x00 istället för vad de nu ska börja med egentligen
<maxjezy> någon som har en netbook med en extra skärm ikopplad
<maxjezy> min netbook har 10" och 19:10 aspekt
<maxjezy> min 19 " har 4:5
<maxjezy> stör mig att musen kan gå utanför skärmen på netbooken
<maxjezy> under panelen
<maxjezy> ganska långt dessutom
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: hm, hur har du "ställt" skärmarna i inställningarna?
<Norrland_jr> kör nämligen liknande med min samsung n120 när jag är på skolan
<maxjezy> upplever du samma effekt?
<Norrland_jr> men har inte märkt av några problem med att de hamnar utanför
<maxjezy> är den externa samma aspekt ratio på?
<maxjezy> wide
<Norrland_jr> nä, det är en 4:3 tror jag
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Norrland_jr> vanlig 19" med 1280x1024 om jag inte minns fel
<maxjezy> verkar inte gå att lösa
<maxjezy> men, om jag drog ner bärbara skärmen i inställningarna i samma höjd som den externa
<maxjezy> så blir problemet på översidan istället
<maxjezy> och det är skönare
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Lucid_> Hej där alla! Försöker mig på att kompilera med ubuntu med är total noob...så jag behöver lite hjälp :-/ har försökt med cmake och commandoprompten men lyckas inte få några resultat...  stöd tack... arkivet som jag försöker mig på är detta: http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/
<Markslap> Varför ska du kompilera Ubuntu?
<spydon_> med ubuntu skulle han ju kompilera...
<sarkofag> Lucid_: har du läst README.markdown?
<Lucid_> sarkofag ja, men jag lyckas ändå inte få till det :-/
<spydon_> Lucid_: vad får du för felmeddelande då?
<Lucid_> spydon : Error invonfiguration process, project files might be invalid
<Lucid_> jag är ju ganska säker på att det är jag som inte har koll på vad jag gör ;-) så hjälp uppskattas... har försökt att använda mig av cmakes gui qt4 ... tänkte att det skulle hjälpa, men icke
<spydon_> mrn du skapade en ny mapp i src-mappen?
<spydon_> men*
<Lucid_> ja
<spydon_> vad säger cmake -version då?
<spydon_> Har du installerat build-essentials?
<spydon_> s/essentials/essential
<Lucid_> packade upp alltihopa i src - skapade en undermapp - i cmake väljer jag att det skall kompileras där osv.. men jag har som sagt inte världens bästa koll på vad jag gör :-P ;) har installerat cmake "data files" men inte build essentials - vet inte :-O Ä*kollar*
<spydon_> men du behöver inte packa upp filerna i en src mapp... gå in i src-mappen och skapa en mapp med vad för namn som helst och sen går du in i den och skriver cmake ..
<Lucid_> yes, build essentials är installerat sen tidigare
<Lucid_> ok - testar
<Lucid_> ok, fick lite felmeddelanden (som att jag var tvungen att utföra kommandot från en annan katalog) - rättade till och får nu: CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:   No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as      cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)    should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower   if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more   
<Lucid_>   Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
<spydon_> Kör cmake -Wno-dev .. då
<Lucid_> jepp - gjorde precis det: fick då: BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB
<Lucid_> äsch ursäkta... CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):   Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB".
<Lucid_> funderar på om jag inte lyckades få in libusb på systemet som behövdes?  *hmmm klurar*
<spydon_> libusb kan du ju installera ifrån reposarna med apt-get...
<spydon_> så det borde inte vara några problem
<Lucid_> jepp - installerar några andra av de libusb paketen nu *tror jag installerade fel förrut*
<Lucid_> får fortfarande samma fel: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):   Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB". :-/
<spydon_> Skumt, den har jag inte ens i min CmakeLists-fil...
<Lucid_> spydon :-/ haha :D eller nä :-P
<spydon_> skriv cat CMakeLists.txt | grep BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB :P
<spydon_> I den mappen där den filen ligger
<Lucid_> well, dead end again.... :) känns som så fort jag lyckas lösa ett problem dyker ett nytt upp.. ;)
<Lucid_> spydon *testar*
<Lucid_> får som svar : ep BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB   BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB(   BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB(  ***** på 3 rader - de två nedersta raderna är röda i terminalen
<spydon_> Okej, tankade du senaste versionen av liblightstone?
<Lucid_> yes
<spydon_> Ah, sorry, kollade fel fil, jag hade också de raderna
<Lucid_> testade nu med en äldre version - 0.9 - samma fel :-/ buildsys,,,, ,,
<Lucid_> kan det vara att jag fortfarande inte lyckats få in libusb som sig bör?
<Lucid_> hur ser det kompletta apt-get kommandot ut?
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: det beror på vad du vill göra
<Lucid_> Norrland_jr Jag vill installera libusb så jag vidare kan installera  drivrutinerna http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: menade mer på "det kompletta apt-get kommandot"
<Lucid_> ja, spydon nämnde att jag antagligen kunde installera libusb med apt-get från repository...
<Norrland_jr> ja
<Norrland_jr> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libusb
<Lucid_> jepp har testat de, den säger att den inte hittar någon libusb
<Lucid_> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet libusb
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: om du trycker på tab ett par gånger när du skriver "apt-get install libusb"
<Norrland_jr> så kommer den förmodligen lista ett par paket
<cHarNe2> jag har inte fattat varför det finns massa paket som inte finns att installera?
<Lucid_> Norrland_jr >några?< :) *skrattar*
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: jepp
<dagon_> HeMan, amelia; möte i #ubuntu-se-mote
<coobra> mote ?
<dagon_> extrainsatt
<coobra> om ?
<dagon_> fadderprogrammet
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: som?
<Lucid_> Norrland_jr hittar ett paket som heter libusb-config
<cHarNe2> Lucid_: sa just att libusb inte fanns?
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: varför inte prova libusb-1.0.0 ??
<Lucid_> Norrland_jr *bugar mig för dina kunskaper*
<Lucid_> nepps, får fortfarande samma felmeddelande: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):   Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB".
<Lucid_> när jag kör cmake
<Norrland_jr> Lucid_: du ska väl inte kompilera libusb när du väl installerat de från repositories?
<dagon_> HeMan: möte i #ubuntu-se-mote
<Lucid_> nej, nu försöker jag kompilera liblightstone som krävde libusb
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Norrland_jr> installera libusb-dev paketet då kanske
<Lucid_> redan installerat tidigare
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Lucid_> skulle ju vara skönt att lyckas kompilera en gång iaf :) *första gången* förstår mig inte på varför jag inte lyckas....
<Lucid_> deta är detta jag försöker mig på: libusb-dev
<Lucid_> oops, sorry http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/
<Norrland_jr> men är det verkligen det som den klagar på?
<Lucid_> jag vet inte riktigt *dålig koll på hur det här fungerar*, har försökt följa alla "how to-s" så exakt som möjligt, men kommer bara fram till ovanstående felmeddelande
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 5e januari kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<virtuald> nafallo: du är i fel tidszon :p
<virtuald> oj det stod inte idag
<virtuald> förlåt
<Lucid_> Norrland_jr och spydon - tack för hjälpen så här långt, ger upp ett tag och tar nya tag längre fram ;) nog ska jag lyckas kompilera mitt första program någon gång, ävenom det bara är en rackarns drivrutin ;)
<Arachon> Det råkar inte vara någon som kan hjälpa mig med att installera UNE från USB-pinne? När jag kör USB-creator så vill den inte installera bootloadern, och när jag kör Unetbootin så bootar den inte alls...
<peetra> nafallo är i annan tidszon alla dagar. :P
<Nafallo> det ar peetra ocksa, och det var hon som gav mig tiden :-P
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> arachon: prova med en nyare version
<virtuald> arachon: har funkat för mig med unetbootin
<Arachon> virtuald: Nyare version av vadå? Netbootin?
<virtuald> ja men du kan få en nyare version av usb-creator från packages.ubuntu.com, unetbootin kan du googla efter
<Arachon> Åhoh
<Arachon> Jag letade i synaptic efter usb-creator, och enligt honom hade jag senaste varianten, men ska jag anta att det finns nyare på packages.ubuntu.com då?
<Nafallo> usch. packages.ubuntu.com :-(
<virtuald> arachon: ja men kör på unetbootin, det vet jag att det funkar
<Arachon> virtuald: Grejen är att... det gör det inte för mig... <.< Nu vet jag iofs inte hur det blir om man låter unetbootin ladda ner distron själv, men jag har kört från UNE-ison, och då vill han inte boota från USBn...
<Arachon> Hrm, innan jag slösar bort ännu mer av er tid, behöver USB-minnet vara större än .ison?
<virtuald> arachon: har du senaste från unetbootin.sf.net då?
<virtuald> ja :p
<Arachon> Åhejåhå
<Arachon> >.<
<Arachon> Läste att det bara skulle krävas en gig för Netbook Edition, men jag kanske är helt ute å cyklar?
<virtuald> ja eller 650 MB
<virtuald> formatera minnet innan du lägger in det
<Arachon> Jao, det är formaterat i FAT32 med gparted
<Lucid> Hej gott folk. Provar en sista gång. Försöker kompilera en drivrutin med cmake. Drivrutinen i fråga kan hittas på: http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/ Följer guiden, men så fort jag kör cmake får jag felmeddelandet: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:11 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):   Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB".
<Lucid> Några idéer?
<spydon_> Lucid: är det rad 11 nu?
<spydon_> det var väl 9 förrut?
<Lucid> spydon :) Haha, bra att du kommer ihåg, la till en rad (+ ett mellanslag)
<gusnan> Lucid, Jag tippar på att du behöver installera compily_buildd innan du installerar det där - har dock inte nån erfarenhet av det...
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan :)
<Zelest> o/
<Lucid> gusnan har build-essentials, men nu lutar det snarare åt att använda någon virtuell maskinvara...vi får se var jag landar... har provat så många versioner nu... lyckas äntligen få in programmet i wine efter en herrans massa krånglande, och det enda som återstår är drivrutinen till "styrsystemet" och jag hittar en öppen drivrutin som ksall fungear på linux.... men shit pomme fritte - JAG LYCKAS ITNE KOMPILERA *sliter hå
<Lucid> Allså, det känns som jag gör allting rätt men ändå får jag inte rätt resultat utan bara det nedrans fel-meddelandet som ingen verkar kunna hjälpa mig med. :-P
<Lucid> När man väl kompilerar koden med cmake, vad får man ut på "andra sidan"? en deb?
<Lucid> ett deb-paket?
<Lucid> jobbar fortfarande på den där kompileringen. är det ingen där ute som är grym på att kompilera ihop saker? någon som känner för att testa att kompilera det åt mig?
<UkuleleSolen> Önskar jag kunde hjälpa dig...
<Lucid> UkuleleSolen! Tack för din vilja :D Det värmer
<Lucid> Det verkar tämligen enkelt men någonting (kanske på mitt system) eller så gör att jag inte lyckas... kan ha att göra med att jag kör 10.10
<UkuleleSolen> Låter som om du är en riktig power-user jämfört med mig
<Lucid> :-P Nä, men lär mig mer och mer hela tiden iaf ;)
<Lucid> Är tämligen ny in i Ubuntu, men börjar förstå mer och mer hur allting hänger ihop, och ger mig oftast inte i första taget ;) *hoppas bara att någon kan lära mig hur jag ska kompilera denna rackare*
<UkuleleSolen> vad, exakt är det du försöker göra?
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-19
<realubot> Adobe Illustrator eller InkScape? Vad säger ni?
<lag^> vad ska du göra?
<realubot> DrGrov: Du kan ju pinga olika sajter?
<lag^> speedtest verifierar väl inte nätförbindelse? Den säger väl bara vilket internet man har
<DrGrov> Jo, kan jag väl. Hoppas.
<lag^> :<
<lag^> eller va?
<lag^> me is confused
<Nafallo> lag^: jag skulle inte lita pa den for att saga vad for Internet jag har, nej.
<lag^> Nafallo: nej alltså.. vilken hastighet man har osv
<lag^> tänkte jag på
<Nafallo> jag latar inte pa speedtest for det heller :-)
<lag^> när han säger nätförbindelse tänker jag ju mer på.. förbindelsen mellan mitt nät och ett annat.
<realubot> DrGrov: ping=$(ping -c 5 google.com | grep -o "[[:digit:]]*\.[[:digit:]]*\ ms$"); if [[ -z "$ping" ]]; then zenity --warning --text="\nNo Internet connection\!"; fi
<Nafallo> variferar for mycket i mina resultat.
<lag^> Nafallo: Det var inte du som frågade om det heller :o
<realubot> DrGrov: Sätt en keyboard shortcut på den raden och kör när du känner för det, typ...
<amelia> bah, jag vill sova...
<realubot> amelia: Du verkar ha sömnproblem?
 * Nafallo danger ett slagtra i huvudet pa amelia 
<realubot> lag^: Vad jag ska göra?
<lag^> realubot: ja?
<realubot> lag^: Jag ska illustrera?
<lag^> JAHA!
<amelia> realubot: nej, jag har saker jag måste göra innan jag kan gå och lägga mig. :(
<Nafallo> realubot: inkscape
<realubot> Frågan är om Illustrator är så mycket bättre än InkScape som Photoshop är jämfört med Gimp?
<Nafallo> amelia: borsta tanderna?
<realubot> amelia: Aha.
<amelia> Nafallo: nej
<Nafallo> amelia: eeew. du borde borja med det...
<amelia> Nafallo: det gör jag ju precis innan jag går och lägger mig..
<Nafallo> amelia: precis
<Nafallo> amelia: men du sa ju nej. vilket syftar till att du inte tankt gora det innan du sover :-P
<amelia> Nafallo: nej, det var ett nej som i att det var inte det jag syftade på att jag behöver göra innan jag kan gå och lägga mig.
<Nafallo> amelia: bara det ar nagot du planerar att gora...
<Nafallo> men satans ljus att inte slockna!
<realubot> Ska det vara så svårt att få er och berätta skillnaderna mellan InkScape och Photoshop?
<Nafallo> ...antligen.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. ett ar till for att illustrera, det andra for att leka med bilder.
<amelia> Nafallo: det är ju lixom del av rutinen... borsta tänder, tvätta ansikte, ansiktskräm, sätta upp hår, kissa och sen kan man sova.
<realubot> Nej. Jag menar mellan InkScape och Illustrator, såklart.
<realubot> Inte Photoshop.
<amelia> Nafallo: gärna lite handkräm och fotkräm också så man håller sig mjuk och fin. :)
<amelia> Nafallo: men det är ju lixom bara dagliga rutiner..
<Nafallo> amelia: nattliga...
<amelia> jaja
<amelia> nu är du bara dryg.. :(
<Nafallo> det har jag varit sedan jag borjade prata nu senast :-P
<DrGrov> Nå väl, God Jul på Er alla! Nu skall jag kila iväg och ta en fet jävla snus och en kall cider för att chilla den sista timmen hemma
<Nafallo> hmm. jag borde badda min sang.
<Krawlezt> Finns det något smartare sätt än att öppna ett terminal fönster per irssi?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju köra med Temrinator.
<Krawlezt> Som är?
<realubot> Så kan du ha flera Terminalfönster i en Terminal.
<realubot> Krawlezt: tiling för Terminalen, typ.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/terminator-multiple-gnome-terminals-in-one-window.html
<realubot> Krawlezt: SÃ¥ ser det ut: http://www.go2linux.org/pics/terminator/terminator.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kör ju fortfarande flera instanser av Irssi men i samma Terminal-fönster.
<realubot> Så du behöver inte växla mellan olika Terminal-fönster i Gnome utan flera Terminaler samsas om samma fönster i Ubuntu.
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> Det ska jag fixa direkt nu
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur jag ska förklara det bättre. Så här kankse: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<realubot> Krawlezt: sudo apt-get install terminator
<Krawlezt> I know :)
<realubot> Sedan kör du Terminator iställer för vanliga Terminalen.
<Krawlezt> Hur fungerar det med screens då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9049/201112190215081870x1056.png
<realubot> Så ser Irssi ut i ett fönster i Terminator. Du kan ju t.ex. dela upp Terminalen i två horisontella eller vertikala fönster och köra en instans av Irssi i varje.
<Krawlezt> Aa, ser det :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte hur det fungerar med Screen. Jag kör Irssi lokalt.
<Krawlezt> Jag måste köra screens det är det.
<realubot> Ja, men det kanske fungerar då också?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Såja, nu använder jag det
<Krawlezt> Dock blev färgerna helt konstiga.
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Terminator kör inte med Temrinalens färger. Det får du ändra manuellt.
<realubot> *Terminalens
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det blev riktigt skönt
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/8160/201112190226161366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet varför mina ikoner på skrivbordet helt plötsligt försvinner?
<speedxcore> annan user?
<Krawlezt> Huh?
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: kanske körde du sudo? därav inte samma hem-katalog..  oerhört obvious, men säger det iaf, så du kollat.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Inte via terminal :)
<Krawlezt> Asså, min genvägar till mina program som jag har på mitt skrivbordet försvinner ibland
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vilken vm?
<speedxcore> wm
<Krawlezt> wm?
<speedxcore> window manager
<Krawlezt> Förlåt, är extremt trött.
<Krawlezt> gnome-session, Ubuntu 11.10.
<Krawlezt> Nu kom dom tillbaka, helt sjukt speedxcore
<Krawlezt> Det jag gjorde nu var att stoppa i en film.
<speedxcore> skumt
<speedxcore> jag har haft liknande issues med 11.10. men då med xfce
<Krawlezt> Konstigt, något dom får fixa i 12.04
<speedxcore> jag tror det har med hemkatalogen, och nån slags cache att göra..  (men bara min teori)
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: mjo. lite besviken på 11.10. tycker 11.04 var sjukt stabilt. Kör det på min main. Netbooken har 11.10 och krånglar lite för ofta.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: kör du unity?
<Krawlezt> Håller med, 11.04 är stabillare och *Bättre*
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Gnome-session-fallback :)
<speedxcore> huh? vad menar du?
<speedxcore> ah googla. du kör det gamla gnome?
<Krawlezt> Exakt!
<speedxcore> samma här
<Krawlezt> Håller på att ladda upp en bild så du får se vad jag menar.
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> Då förstår du :)
<speedxcore> jag blir mest ledsen över nya os som ska ha 1024px ikoner osv. Det där gamla med att man köpt stor skärm för att se mkt terminaler, inte högupplösta ikoner, verkar som bortblåst idag </whine>
<Krawlezt> Haha :)
<Krawlezt> Jag har en extremt liten skärm, tror jag har 1366x768
<Krawlezt> I upplösning
<speedxcore> mjo rätt litet
<speedxcore> det roliga är dock att du ser lika mkt på den som nån gör på en fullhd, (eller mer) om du bara confar den vettigt
<Krawlezt> Man ska minst ha 1600x1024 enligt mig.
<Krawlezt> :)
<speedxcore> hd och retina, osv, spelar ju ingen roll om man använder pixlarna till att rita stora bokstäver och ikoner.
<spacebug-> hehe jag kör 2560x1600 på 30" och vet inte hur jag klarade mig med mindre innan ;)
<propus> :þ
<propus> (-:þ
<itmannen> Ho ho. Finns det ?
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Nu är det bara resten kvar så får man lägga sig igen.
<phnom> itmannen: Du kan ju gå och lägga dig direkt igen, istället för att gnälla över dina åtaganden och hur jobbigt det är att gå upp varje morgon.
<itmannen> phnom,  Har du mens ?
 * itmannen kan inte lägga sig nu pga att dagen är fylld av viktiga uppdrag.
<itmannen> Jag är ganska nöjd att jag fick igång ubuntu 11.04 i min surfplatta. Nu gäller det att hitta ett bra virtuellt tangentbord
<Nafallo> morning
<itmannen> Helt rätt. det är det.
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> så har jag inget usb-minne på kontoret. lite fail.
<Coffe> telefonen ?
<Coffe> vart ligger host key print filen ?
<Coffe> jag måste installera om en server.  är det dsa_key och rsa_key man ska spara då ?
<larsemil> Coffe: jo men telefonen är inte så smidigt när man ska installera om en burk. :D
<Coffe> larsemil,  ifön ?
<larsemil> Coffe: tss NÄ!
<Coffe> ok.. vad är problemet då ? :)
<Coffe> läget annars då larsemil ?
<larsemil> det är bra. snart julledigt
<kodein> hmm, man måste kanske köpa sig en flaska mousserande i eftermiddag
<kodein> verkar ju som om cirkus saab äntligen kommer att avsluta föreställningen
<amelia> godmorgon!
<kodein> god måndag, amelia
<Nafallo> Coffe: ehrm. varfor spara de?
<larsemil> Coffe: med dig då? hittat något nytt spännande jobb?
<itmannen> Den som söker han letar. Gammalt djungelordspråk.
<larsemil> 0/
<itmannen> Och jag söker efter en lösning på att ett virtuellt tangentbord ska funka
<itmannen> Vän av ordning frågar då, varför ? Jo jag har ubuntu i min surfplatta.
<larsemil> itmannen: fungerar inte onboard?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Inte i ubuntu
<itmannen> Men skam den som ger sig.
<itmannen> Vilken tur jag kan ägna mig åt viktiga saker istället för att vara ute och tokshoppa juklappar
<larsemil> itmannen: varför fungerar det inte?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Om jag det visste hade jag nog inga problem :)
<larsemil> itmannen: men får du inget felmeddelande när du startar det eller något alls?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nope inget alls
<itmannen> Det händer nada
<itmannen> Lite trist att koppla ett vanligt tangentbord till en platta
<larsemil> onboard är det enda tipset jag har. du har installerat det?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jo det finns på plats. men jag ska fortsätta utforska idag. Jag har ingen direkt panik
<itmannen> larsemil,  Egentligen så är det bara för att prova om jag överhuvudtaget skulle få ubuntu att funka i plattsn
<itmannen> *plattan
<itmannen> Kruxet är att jag är så himla tjurig. Och när grejor funkar så upphör det roliga :)
<realubot> Kim Jon-Il död p.g.a. överbelastning. Där ser ni vad som händer om man inte lastbalanserar ordentligt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack för info. Inte för jag vet vem det är.
<realubot> *Kim Jong-Il.
<realubot> itmannen: Det vet du väl vem det är?
<itmannen> realubot,  Inte en aning
<realubot> Nordkoreas ledare.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok.
<Nafallo> realubot: ar? du menar var?
<phnom> Nu kanske Sydkorea äntligen får sätta upp sin julgran.
<realubot> Nafallo: Var ja. Just det.
<realubot> Det ska bli spännande att se vad som händer när den store efterföljaren tar över i Nordkorea.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har nog med att följa med vad som händer i kommunen här
<realubot> itmannen: Är det så mycket action i Vilhemlina?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det beror på vad du menar med action. Svågerpolitik och politiska grodor är det gott om.
<realubot> Aj då.
<realubot> *Vilhelmina
<itmannen> Och ett gäng idioter som styr just nu
<realubot> itmannen: Du får gå in och ta över då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag näjer mig att reta gallfeber på dom så länge
<itmannen> *nöjer
<realubot> Haha
 * realubot tror itmannen är mobbad i Vilhelmina.
<itmannen> Gissa
<itmannen> Men jag går inte efter bibeln och vänder andra kinden till. :)
<itmannen> Nu mina damer så ska jag fortsätta med ubuntu i surfplattan. Sköt er snyggt.
<speakman> nån som jobbat med IndexedDB i html5?
<speakman> Sjukt sugen man är på en Asus Transformer Prime. Men vad fan ska man ha den till?
<larsemil> speakman: vad ska man ha någon surfplatta till?
<speakman> Jag tänker mig den som en ersättare till Netbooks, men då vill man göra mycket mer än surfa liksom.
<speakman> Emacs verkar inte finnas till Android. Och frågan är väl om man ö.h.t. ska utveckla direkt på Android. Lämpligare isåfall att dra in Ubuntu i Primen känns det som.
<speakman> Men dröjer väl tills Ubuntu finns till Tegra3
<speakman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MErL7FslBjU
<speakman> Ubuntu på Galaxy Tab 1.1
<speakman> 10.1
<kodein> en bekant tycker den har bra batteritid och så, men det är mycket som inte funkar än om man drar in "other os"
<speakman> Prime?
<kodein> åsså är den ju trots allt lite walled garden.
<kodein> ja
<speakman> ja, man är nog rätt begränsad om man börjar jämföra med en laptop
<larsemil> speakman: om jag utvecklar har jag bluetoothtangentbord och sshar till en server som kör vim
<speakman> alltså, nästan alla use-case jag kan tänka mig med en platta är nästan "proof-of-concept". Ja, man KAN använda den som mjukvarusynt och koppla den till ett midi-keyboard. Sedan då? Ja man KAN göra en massa coola saker och visa polarna. Men sedan då? Osv...
<speakman> larsemil: vad är poängen med plattan då?
<larsemil> speakman: frågar du vad jag faktiskt använder den till?
<speakman> Någon som luktat på en Zenbook då?
<larsemil> speakman: så är det mail, kalender, spel och google reader typ
<speakman> larsemil: nej men om man kör SSH för allt så försvinner lite av poängen imo. Jag vill kunna utveckla direkt på den. Med Emacs/GTK helst.
<kodein> mer okej att peta på på möten än det är att ta upp en laptop
<speakman> kodein: btw, emacs, hur sjutton ställer man in default theme i emacs24?
<kodein> det är den förklaring jag har fått för vad tablets är bra till
<kodein> speakman: customize-themes?
<speakman> kodein: hehe det låter mindre att skriva på virtuella skrivbord. Som när man hackar in F-A-C-E-B-O-O-K-.-C-O-M när det börjar bli tråkigt.
<speakman> kodein: hm, hur fan kunde jag missa det.
<speakman> "Convert your settings to theme" - coolnes!
<speakman> +s
<amelia> kan det inte sluta snöa... :(
<speakman> det brukar göra det
<amelia> men nu lixom.
<kodein> åfan, konkurs
<larsemil> kodein: saab? äntligen!
<kodein> det är ungefär så jag tänker också
<kodein> skönt att såpan äntligen får ett slut, så att folk kan gå vidare
<HakanS> larsemil: Varför äntligen?
<HakanS> kodein: Det hade väl varit bättre att företaget kunnat leva vidare.
<larsemil> HakanS: jo men till vilken kostnad? det handlar väl om att har man en bra produkt så köper folk den. har man det inte så gör de inte det.
<larsemil> och tydligen är det ingen som tror på saab som produkt riktigt
<kodein> HakanS: nej, varför ska ett företag som helt uppenbart inte klarar av att visa vinst överleva mot alla odds?
<HakanS> Saab är en bra produkt. Dock har det saknats ekonomiska medel de senaste 2 åren. I detta fallet handlar det om att GM var rädda för att saab skulle kunna bli lönsamt eftersom ekonomin var på väg att lösas. Därför har de försökt sätta käppar i hjulet den senaste tiden.
<larsemil> HakanS: men snälla håll kanalen ontopic. tänk på alla med supportfrågor. </troll>
 * HakanS undrar vem det var som började. Hmm
<speakman> #ubuntu-se-offtopic ;)
<speakman> "bad channel key"
<HakanS> speakman: Kanalen finns inte längre.
<speakman> "Saab är en bra produkt". Det är den säkert. Synd att alla andra är ännu bättre. :)
<kodein> du får tycka som du vill, förstås, men kan man inte sälja och leverera så spelar det ingen roll hur bra nya 9-5 var. efter ett par månaders utebliven lön hade i alla fall jag sett mig om efter nytt jobb, men så fungerar tydligen inte de stockholmssyndromdrabbade saab-anställda.
<CasperN> är väl svårt att hitta nya jobb när alla andra lämpliga industrier dragits med i skiten pga saab
<CasperN> sänkt nybilskatt så fler skulle ha råd att sätta vår industri i rullning vore kanske något, men då är man ju miljöbov, så det går ju heller inte ihop
<kodein> är man beredd att pendla lite längre så söker väl t.ex. Volvo folk. Det finns en hel del andra jobb i de där trakterna också. Dessutom går det ju alltid starta eget
<CasperN> kickade inte volvo i Skövde folk väldigt nyligen?
<kodein> varför ska staten pumpa liv i industrier utan egen bärförmåga?
<CasperN> för att ha några industrier kvar långsiktigt kanske?
<kodein> och då är just bilindustri det viktiga?
<CasperN> så vi har industri den dagen resten av världen har råd med bilar igen
<kodein> tänk när jag uppfinner teleportern och alla fordon blir värdelösa, då
<CasperN> jaja, sänk skatt åt alla företag
<CasperN> det är iaf inte en bra utveckling när företag flyttar till kina, sen om det är bra med sänkt skatt eller höjd skatt, det är väl skit samma, men att förlora industri är då aldrig bra
<kodein> för det är ju garanterat så att saabtillverkningen hade varit kvar i sverige när kinesiska biltillverkare köpt dem?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> men jag syftar mer på all industri, det flyr väl företag hela tiden till kina, stora som små
<kodein> så det enda som skiljt är att vi får 3700 personer som är tillgängliga på arbetsmarknaden nu, och som t.ex. kan bygga upp något nytt nu, som når framgångar om några år, istället för 3700 arbetslösa om nåt år som står inför samma situation
<larsemil> bilindustrin är ett så kärt barn.
<CasperN> skillnaden är väl att det är 6 miljarder kr mindre i omsättning just nu
<CasperN> 6000 miljarder *
<kodein> jag har en affärsidé, förresten.
<CasperN> eller vad det nu är för summor de snackar om
<kodein> jag har ett företag med vettig teknik, men jag låter staten betala min lön, för jag har ingen möjlighet att tillverka, sälja, och betala mina underleverantörer
<larsemil> jag är för mycket hippie för att bli ledsen när saab konkar. sorry.
<delhage> dom kånkade ca 20 år för sent
<CasperN> kodein: det är ju svensk politik i ett nötskal :) enda skillnaden är ju att du nämner företag
<kodein> nja, det vet jag inte, men åtminstone 2 år sen
<larsemil> appropå: http://www.svenskbladet.se/ekonomi/index.php?alias=ikea_raddar_saab_kopet_klart_idag.html
<kodein> larsemil: fast det ser ut som en folka på bilden
<CasperN> undra hur mycket pengar Victor Muller lyckats stoppa i fickan senaste året då :)
<kodein> han var väl kompis med bankplundrar-antonov, så det kan säkert vara en del ;)
<CasperN> ja, inga av byråkraterna går fattiga ur saab affären iaf
<kodein> nåja, nu finns det väl bara ett saab kvar, och där går det ju ganska bra åtminstone
<kodein> säljer vapen till alla möjliga får de ju göra :)
<CasperN> helt rätt
<CasperN> inget säljer ju så bra som sex, vapen och knark
<CasperN> vore ju sjukt att låta andra täcka marknaden utan att vi får en del av kakan
<kodein> vad tycker du om kombinationer därav, t.ex. the gay bomb?
<speakman> CasperN: påminner lite om min pensionsplacering
<CasperN> speakman: :D
<speakman> Jag sa till min personliga bankman att jag önskade placera i de sektorerna. Ni skulle sett minen.
<CasperN> se bara på USA, efter Obama så har ju vapenindustrin växt något helt enormt
<CasperN> trots ökad arbetslöshet
<CasperN> för att inte tala om antalet prostituerade och den ökade knarkhandeln :)
<speakman> http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/bwms
<CasperN> hmm
<CasperN> de har ju tappat enormt iof
<CasperN> om man ser tillbaks till 08a
<kodein> de har väl bytt namn?
<CasperN> mjo
<speakman> kodein: en gång i veckan ungefär
<kodein> keep the enemy guessing
<CasperN> Eric Prince är ju trots  företagets rykte en riktig hellyly snubbe
<CasperN> snäll som fan som vill rädda världen och bygga kyrkor och moskeer
<CasperN> rädda barn i Afrika osv
<CasperN> svårt att stämpla honom för vad hans anställda gjort :)
<CasperN> ska ju bli spännande att se vad som händer nu när Irak är fritt från amerikanska soldater
<CasperN> det är väl säkert ett fåtal legosoldater kvar, men det lär väl tas bort de med snart
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/nsfw-adult-lens-and-porn-scope-ready-for-testing/ :D
<itmannen> Äntligen så har jag fått iordning onboard
<speakman> CasperN: lol
<speakman> nån som vet om man kan routa genom ett tun0? (openvpn)
<kodein> det ska man väl kunna göra?
<larsemil> interface som interface
<gusnan> Finns det någon sammanfattning om vad som bestämdes på senaste IRC-mötet?
<kodein> gusnan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/14/%23ubuntu-se-mote.txt + http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/15/%23ubuntu-se-mote.txt
<gusnan> kodein, tack tack
<kodein> iofs inte så sammanfattat, men det verkar inte ha dykt upp något protokoll på wikin
<robb4n> Hej, är det någon större skillnad att använda opensource nvidia drivisarna över prop nvidia om man tänkte spela lite spela via wine?
<robb4n> Vilken av dem är bättre, och skiljer det sig i performance?
<larsemil> prop är snabbare i de flesta fall
<robb4n> larsemil: Okej
<ffffuuuuuu> kthxbai
<kodein> &o
<larsemil> lailail23
<kodein> vilket sammanträffande,  det lösenordet har jag med
<larsemil> haha jag insåg efter att jag skrev att det såg ut som ett lösenord
<nikihr> Morrrn
<ePax> go kväll :D
<nikihr> haha ePax min v??n
<kodein> kjamiz
<ePax> bakis igen? wtf
<ePax> :D
<nikihr> ser ni mina ???????
<kodein> ja.
<ePax> ja
<kodein> dina ??? syns klart och tydligt.
<ePax> Asså att installera nåt från ports på FreeBSD tar evigheter :S
<kodein> jo, det kan ta tid ibland
<nikihr> Sådär då?
<kodein> japp, allt ser gr?nt ut.
<nikihr> fast jag ser inte era :( :P
<ePax> vad? d? ?
 * ePax skojar hahah :D
<nikihr> sitter i win nu via putty in till server
<kodein> det ?r inget fel, nikihr
<kodein> vi j?vlas med dig
<nikihr> men jag ser ju inte era åäö :P
<ePax> åäö
<nikihr> MEN
<nikihr> hahahaha
<kodein> vi har inte skrivit n?gra åäö
<ePax> hahah :D
<nikihr> hahahaha så jävla fail
<nikihr> ePax: inte skojas sådär, vet vart din brevlåda bor ;)
<ePax> hahah
<kodein> ePax: fint att du spelade med :)
<ePax> jag har silvertejp på min brevlåda
<ePax> sorry p? min brevl?da :D
<ePax> haha :D
<ePax> kodein: haha det här var kul :D
<ePax> det samma D:
<ePax> :D
<speakman> humor... hmf.
<ePax> asså det här är inte sant
<ePax> win 2008 hinner installeras innan freebsd installerar perl och nrpe
<ePax> hahah
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> på den tiden då de kunde få med nerdar i reklam :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI3rO3PbYOo
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<kodein> nintense
<realubot> Skärp er eller lämna kanalen.
<kodein> realubot: det skulle uppskattas om du kunde sluta med dina löjliga små ultimatum.
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<kodein> det känns liksom som det blir lite stämning om det ska hållas på så bara för att man inte är hundra procent on-topic. speciellt när du själv inte alltid är det.
<realubot> kodein: Uppfattat. Jag ska försöka sluta.
<kodein> tack
<realubot> no problem.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha, lite roligt egentligen att jag inte visste att terminator fanns :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker Terminator är en bra kompromiss mellan tiling window manager och att ha vanlig window manager.
<realubot> Jag gillar tiling wm men det ställer till för mycket i nya Ubuntu så då är Terminator ett bra alternativ för att få tiling-funktion i Terminalen i.a.f.
<kodein> hur är status på magpie nu med gnome 3?
<kodein> eller vad det nu hette
<kodein> devilspie
<Haffe> Hej alla glada och alla andra.
<antii> Haffe: HEJ!
<Haffe> Vad händer här då?
<antii> Haffe: Fest
<itmannen> Otroligt bra av Ubuntu: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<realubot> itmannen: DÃ¥liga screenshots.
<itmannen> realubot,  vad menar du ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är suddiga screenshots på bilderna till beskrivningarna av programmen i länken du postade.
<realubot> Det hade varit önskvärt med bättre bilder så man ser mer av programmen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Suddiga ? Har du druckit t-sprit nu igen
<realubot> itmannen: Ja: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/evolution/
 * itmannen måste tväråka ut lite akut
<realubot> Titta själv. Den screenshoten är väl suddig?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det tycker jag inte
<itmannen> >>
 * Haffe dansar på bordet.
<Haffe> kodein: Det visade sig att mitt Huawei E220 var operatörsolåst.
<Haffe> Så jag har installerat windows helt i onödan.
<nikke_> Jag har lite problem med att installera ubuntu po min laptop
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Var någonstans går det fel?
<nikke_> http://laddauppbilder.se/?di=1132431058511
<Haffe> Har du en windowspartition på disken som du vill ha kvar?
<nikke_> nej
<nikke_> vill radera allt
<Haffe> Då borde du baka och så köra 'guidad använd hela disken'.
<nikke_> i did
<nikke_> kan inte heller få bort den där rutan
<nikke_> ska testa en annan grej brb
<Coffe> bara jag som har problem med 10.04 och dhcp ?
<Coffe> dhcpd: 4 bad udp checksums in 6 packets
<Nikke> gaah nu är det knas igen
<Nikke> fick in ubuntu men när jag sshar in till servern så fhar jag inte åäö
<Nikke> :(
<propus> loada se-latin1.map
<Nikke> propus: hur då?
<Nikke> var fan ett tag sen man höll på med det här :P
<propus> Nikke: install-keymap se-latin1.map tror jag..
<johanbr> Coffe, har inte märkt nåt sånt
<johanbr> kan det vara att ditt nätverkskort har "checksum offload" ?
<johanbr> prova "sudo ethtool -K eth0 rx off tx off" (eller vad ditt interface nu heter)
<Nikke> propus: gah funkar ej hajar inte riktigt tror jag
<kodein> Haffe: fint. funkar det i stugan?
<Haffe> kodein: Vet ej.
<Haffe> Jag är inte där än
<kodein> såpass
<phnom> Nikke: Funkar åäö direkt på servern? Vilket OS sshar du ifrån? Funkar åäö där?
<Nikke> phnom: japp funkar direkt, laptopen har ubuntu servern debian
<Nikke> sitter i screen po servern
<lag^> realubot: Sluta sakna mig.
<phnom> Nikke: Kör du utf-8 på servern?
<propus> Nikke: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/keymaps.5.html
<Nikke> phnom: hur kollar jag det?
<phnom> Nikke: Prova att kommentera ut SendEnv LANG LC_* i /etc/ssh/ssh_config på ubuntu-maskinen
<phnom> Nikke: http://people.debian.org/~schultmc/locales.html
<Nikke> phnom: tack
<Nikke> nu funkar öää
<phnom> :-)
<Nikke> i screen och i irssi men inte utan :P
<phnom> Skulle kunna vara så att du har utf8 i screen då men inte i vanliga terminalen kanske. Sätt rätt locale så borde det funka.
<Krawlezt> Du kan ju sätta det i inställningar i Terminalen
<Nikke> phnom: hur fixar jag det då
<phnom> Nikke: Se linken jag gav dig.
<phnom> s/link/länk/
<Nikke> phnom: nu slutade screen + irssi att fungera :P
<Nikke> screen funkar också men icke irssi
<phnom> Se, det här är anledningen till att allt borde ha samma encoding från början.
<Krawlezt> Nikke: Hur kan screen fungera men inte screen irssi?
<phnom> :P
<phnom> irssi har egna inställningar för encoding också
<Nikke> bah
<Nikke> :P
<realubot> lag^: Läs och lär: http://www.edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/traffic_shaping/
<phnom> Nikke: Se bara till att _allt_ kör på samma encoding så borde det funka.
<Nikke> jag testade köra /set term_charset utf-8
<Nikke> i irssi
<lag^> realubot: orkar inte
<Nikke> såådär
<Nikke> nehee?
<Nikke> det syns åäö när jag skriver men inte när det visas i "chatten"
<lag^> fniss
<lag^> jag ser dina åäö
<Haffe> lag^: Det gör inte jag, men jag säger ingenting.
<Nikke> haha trött man blir
<lag^> :<
<lag^> Haffe: vad har du för tokiga inställningar då?
<lag^> oj
<lag^> menar till Nikke k
<Nikke> lag^: ja du, you tell me :)
<lag^> Det kan jag inte.
<lag^> ircar du lokalt från din dator?
<lag^> eller screenar du?
<phnom> Nikke: Kan vara irssis fel, tror den t.o.m. har inställningar för vilka charset den ska skicka och ta emot från chatten :P
<Nikke> men jobbig sate :P
<Nikke> weechat nästa? :P
<lag^> men kolla dina inställningar
<lag^> kan du se mina åäö Nikke ?
<lag^> eller andras.
<Nikke> lag^: ja :P
<lag^> för den delen
<Nikke> eller dina kan jag se
<Nikke> men inte t.ex topicen
<Nikke> i kanalen
<lag^> okej
<lag^> /set recode_autodetect_utf8
<lag^> vad står det på din sån?
<Nikke> on
<lag^> okej
<lag^> JAg har själv fått bråka massor med term_charset förr.
<phnom> Det fick jag också för länge sen, när jag körde irssi :)
<lag^> ääh
<Nikke> brb
<lag^> jag kör irssi och har inte fått pilla något alls på det shellet jag kör nu
<lag^> nikkepikke
<lag^> hur går det?
<nikke> inge bra
<lag^> :\
<lag^> nikke: Kör du via putty eller nåt?
<nikke> lag^: nepp
<phnom> nikke: Men det är bara topic eller?
<lag^> hur kör du? Lokalt eller screenar från en annan burk?
<lag^> du svarade inte på det förut
<nikke> jo, ssh till servern
<lag^> som.. är din?
<Haffe> Som en fisk.
<lag^> du är en fisk
<nikke> nu testar jag med weechat som inte heller fungerar
<nikke> lag^: glesys
<phnom> Nej, Haffe är en social konstruktion.
<lag^> nikke: nåt galet hos dig då
<lag^> :P
<Haffe> lag^: Du önskar att jag var en fisk.
<lag^> Haffe: nej :(
<lag^> varför skulle jag önska det?
<lag^> Då blir du uppäten till slut
<Haffe> Ja.
<Julol> Hur var de här då?
<lag^> keeeesooooo
<lag^> *iväg och tvätta lite*
<Julol> =) så drar du direkt
<Julol> Film.nu
<lag^> typiskt mig
<lag^> tvättiden var kl 16
<lag^> fml!!
<phnom> lag^: Bara att tvätta i badkaret då.
<lag^> phnom: om jag hade ett sådant.
<lag^> men äh, fixade tid imorrn kl 13
<phnom> Duschen då?
<lag^> orka?
<phnom> Nä, inte om du har sån lyx att du kan hitta tvättider redan nästa dag
<lag^> jag bor i studentkorridor, de flesta åker iväg
<lag^> :)
<lag^> jul snart vettu
<lag^> så det är bara ren tur
<lag^> aja, nu kan jag dra till affären istället så hinner jag det innan dom stänger :) Panta två pappersäsckar fulla med burkar och flaskor
<lag^> papperspåsar heter det kanske
<lag^> papperskasse?
<lag^> :<
<phnom> Ah, dåså. Jag bor i studentlägenhet så det bor en massa studenter med barn här också, inte många tvättider lediga då.
<lag^> haha, här finns en familj i min korridor med två eller tre barn
<lag^> undra om nån av förälderna är studenter
<phnom> I korridoren o0
<phnom> lol
<lag^> men dude
<lag^> :<
<lag^> nu ska du inte vara sån.
<phnom> Hurdan? :P
<lag^> YOU KNOW! :(
<lag^> toa och iväg! Hejdå :(
<phnom> Har faktiskt inte varit med om det, har dock varit en tre-fyra kineser som delat rum i min f.d. korridor.
<phnom> Hejdå!
<Haffe> Hackman bodde tydligen i korridor typ 10 år efter att han blivit profesor.
<realubot> "Berättelsen om mannen som skapade Apple och som dog i oktober 2011, från collegeavhoppare till multimiljardär. Här får vi höra Steve Jobs... "
<realubot> http://svtplay.se/v/2650260/hur_steve_jobs_forandrade_varlden
<realubot> Hur länge är Kurdistan bannad i #ubuntu-se?
<laura__> ofta Kurdistan är bannad?
<itmannen> Det har varit en intressant dokumentär på TV om Jobs
<realubot> laura__: Kurdistan är bannad i den här kanalen ja.
<laura__> realubot, varför?
<realubot> Frågan är hur lång tid han ska vara bannad?
<itmannen> realubot  Frågan är om han vill tillbaka
<realubot> laura__: Han och peyam rök ihop, för att göra en låååång historia kort.
<realubot> itmannen: Han är i #offtopic-ubuntu-se nu.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok
<laura__> okej, realubot angående vad?
<realubot> 21:01 < Kurdistan> realubot, okej du kan ha rätt. hur länge hade dem tänkt bannan ska vara på?
<laura__> :P
<Krawlezt> Varför har jag detta i .bash_history? http://pastebin.com/1LsdnsJ4
<itmannen> Lite fjaskigt att banna han
 * itmannen skickar in en namnlista för er att skriva på. Avsluta banna Kurden NU
<CasperN> varför ska han inte vara bannad?
<itmannen> CasperN  För att det inte finns tillräcklig orsak
<CasperN> han bråkar med peyam hela tiden, räcker inte det?
<Silasle> Är väl inte första gången han ryker ihop med någon?
<CasperN> typ varje kväll
<itmannen> CasperN  Men det är inte han som initierar
<CasperN> han är minst lika duktig iaf, och det är knappast så han ropar på ops
<realubot> CasperN: Jag undrar hur länge han ska vara bannad.
<realubot> 1 månad, 6 månader, 1 år, forever?
<CasperN> till nyår, så vi får en lugn jul :)
<itmannen> Det finns betydligt flers som isf borde bannas som enbart jäklas här
<itmannen> CasperN  Är du OP ?
<realubot> amelia: Hur länge ska Kurdistan vara bannad?
<CasperN> nej, jag säger bara min åsikt
<itmannen> CasperN  Ok
<itmannen> Jag för min dela har enbart gott att tala om gällande kurden. Mycket hjälpsam vid problem
<CasperN> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<itmannen> ?
<Nafallo> CasperN: what's up?
<CasperN> någon Op som kan svara på när vi får släppa lös Kurden från häktet?
<realubot> Nafallo: Hur länge ska Kurdistan vara bannad?
<itmannen> Dom kommer inte in när det är känsliga ärenden
<CasperN> kanalen vill tydligen ha tillbaks kurdistan som är bannad
<Krawlezt> Varför har jag detta i .bash_history? http://pastebin.com/1LsdnsJ4
<Nafallo> CasperN: seriost... det dar ar inte en vettig anledning att tanda batman lyktan...
<itmannen> Nafallo  ?? vad är dp OPs uppgift ?
<CasperN> kanske inte, men ingen svarade, och det pratas om det i andra kanalen
<itmannen> *då
<CasperN> och ingen vågar dra i snöret så...
<Nafallo> CasperN: andra kanalen?
<Nafallo> CasperN: well. jag var inte den som bannade honom, och jag har inte sett nagra diskussioner om det.
<CasperN> den hemliga offtopickanalen för missanpassade ubuntu-se användare
<CasperN> du hör nog inte dit :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Bra fråga. Det ser konstigt ut.
<itmannen> Nafallo Det är bara för dig att avsluta ban
<CasperN> men läs lite vad itmannen skrev Nafallo, tydligen så sköter han sig, men blir ständigt attakerad av en annan användare
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag satte den inte. det ar inte upp till mig att ta bort den.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är olika kommandon som du har kört i Terminalen?
<CasperN> var det amelia som bannade honom, eller vem var det då?
<itmannen> Nafallo  Och orsaken är att han hjälper många
<Nafallo> CasperN: nej. han blev bannad for att han och Peyam standigt rakade i luven pa varann. bada akte ut pga det.
<CasperN> har inte alla OP rätt att ta eget beslut om sånt?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, tror det kan vara för att jag har startat VLC t.e.x genom terminalen, olika wine(windows) program med
<itmannen> CasperN  Jodå. Men dom är fega
<Nafallo> jag tar inte bort en ban nagon annan satt utan att diskutera det med den andra open.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Men gör det då. Och sluta tramsa
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<CasperN> Nafallo: ok, värt ett försök iaf, tack för upplysningen då
<Nafallo> itmannen: sa nu tanker du saga at oss hur vi ska fungera? :-)
<Nafallo> itmannen: inte vettigt.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Det behövs tydleigen iom ni inte kan avgöra själva
<lag^> Nafallo: lika bra att banna itmannen ! GO GOG O
<lag^> :DD
<Nafallo> itmannen: ingen har sagt att vi inte kan avgora sjalva, men det betyder inte att jag tanker stampa pa nagon och ta bort en bann de satt utan diskussion.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Seså. Ge dig iväg till dom andra OP nu och ta ett bra beslut
<itmannen> lag^  Ja gör det du
<Nafallo> itmannen: till saken hor aven att bade Peyam och Kurdistan hittat pa satt att ta sig igenom sina bans (ban evading)
<lag^> itmannen: vad ska jag göra?
<itmannen> lag^  Du har ju ösnkan om att banna mig. Gör det då
<Nafallo> itmannen: snalla du. forsok att inte provocera fram ett beslut. jag gillar inte att bli tillsagd vad jag ska gora heller. andra attityd tack.
<lag^> itmannen: IT WAS A JOKE! Såg du inte mina smileysar? Man ska göra smileysar när man skojar, det har folk på internet sagt :<
<lag^> haha
<lag^> Jag tänker inte banna :<
<Nafallo> lag^: kandes som att du skulle fa chansen iaf.
<lag^> Nafallo: Tack, men det behövs inte :P
<itmannen> Nafallo  Men du/ni verkar behöva lite vägledning. Annsras så händer inget
<Nafallo> heh. bra beslut :-)
<Nafallo> itmannen: ge dig.
<coobra> asså kan inte folk lära sig /ignore
<coobra> men kanske är svårt
<Nafallo> coobra: ops for inte ignorera tyvarr :-/
<lag^> coobra: Folk vill inte gå miste när andra snackar skit om en :P Duh! :P
<coobra> dumma regler
<lag^> det är iofs bra regler att ops inte får sätta andra på ignore.
<coobra> ähh
<lag^> common sense, eller nåt.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Ge mig gör jag när dom gräver ned mig :)
<Nafallo> itmannen: ...
<coobra> då kan man läsa aftonbladet.se eller annan skvaller blaska.... det här är ubuntu orienterad irc kanal
<lag^> vad det nu har med något att göra..
<coobra> heh
<coobra> om man tänker i det stora hela
<lag^> nej, inte ens i det stora hela. I don't get it :<
<coobra> 21:32 < lag^> coobra: Folk vill inte gå miste när andra snackar skit om en :P Duh! :P
<itmannen> coobra Nya regler gällande kanalen borde snart synas
<lag^> coobra: Ja? Aftonbladet snackar väl inte skit om dig? :D
<Haffe> Peyam håller på och tjatar på mig om att säga till er att ni ska unbanna honom.
<coobra> om det är skit man vill ha/läsa kan man ju göra det på aftonbladet.se
<lag^> coobra: som sagt, där står inte all skvaller andra snackar om dig :P
<coobra> heh
<Nafallo> Haffe: tur du inte gjort det :-). halsa honom att om han forsoker pusha det genom andra lar han fa sitta ute bra mycket langre.
<coobra> snackar folk skit om varandra här ?
<lag^> Haffe: Fattar inte riktigt vad den människan vill hit och göra. Han gör inget annat än att klaga på hur jävla sämst ubuntu är.. Eller är det bara jag som har sett det?
<itmannen> coobra  Huvudintresset
<lag^> coobra: Kurdistan och Peyam var ju all over varann!
<nighter> Gillar inte heller Ubuntu men hänger här endå :P
<coobra> så det här är inte ubuntukanalen för ubuntuintreserade folk  ?
<Haffe> Nafallo: Säg det till honom själv.
<coobra> på svenska
<Haffe> lag^: Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Jag vill bara ha lugn och ro från honom.
<Nafallo> Haffe: ehrm. nej. jag tanker inte prata med honom om jag inte behover :-)
<lag^> nighter: Man kan ju hänga här för att det är trevligt folk eller vad som helst. Men han gör ju inget än att klaga! KLAGA! "omg ubuntu är så kasst".. Jamen använd inte skiten då? typ?
<coobra> nighter: <3
<Nafallo> Haffe: jag gav dig bara ett satt att forsoka fa lugn och ro fran honom ;-)
<itmannen> Haffe  Du är inte så trevlig själv alla gånger. Glöm inte det
<Haffe> lag^: Han kanske är en ensam människa som bara kan få människors uppmärksamhet genom att provocera.
<nighter> Ubuntu är väll OK men funkar bara inte för mig!
<coobra> ubuntu-social-skittnack
<lag^> nighter: Jag gillar inte windows, men inte klagar jag på det hela dagarna i en windowskanal :)
<lag^> Haffe: DÃ¥ har han problem :<
<lag^> Nej vad säger ni.. Dags att glo på senaste Dexter?
<nighter> Haha det gör jag! Klagar på windows i en windows kanal! Gillar inte windows heller! :P
<coobra> vad startade det här ?
<Nafallo> lag^: later battre an att sitta har ;-)
<itmannen> lag^  Det finns inger winkanal som funkar :)
<coobra> låter som någon har allt för mycket tid vi irc
<lag^> Alltsååå
<Haffe> Jag ska nog sätta mig i fysikkanalen och klaga på fysik.
<lag^> Haffe: DOIT!
<Haffe> Jag tycker så illa om mekanik.
<coobra> hahaa
<lag^> så tar jag windowskanalen :D
<lag^> om det inte finns en så skapar jag en
<realubot> Haffe: Finns det en fysikkanal och vad heter den?
<realubot> #physics
<Haffe>  ##windows
<lag^> ingen som fattar när jag skojar
<lag^> :(((
<Haffe> Det är problemet med internet.
<Haffe> Humor är svårförmedlat.
<lag^> du är problemet med internet :(
<lag^> SKOJA!
<lag^> :DDD
<lag^> nä nu har jag fan tråkigt. Haha. Dexter it is!
<nighter> Hur många gånger har ni blåst om datorn sen ni installera Ubuntu?
<realubot> lag^: Dexter.
<realubot> lag^: Är du kär i Dexter eller?
<Haffe> lag^: Jag är bara problemet med internet för att du har en patologisk omvärldsuppfattning.
<realubot> lag^: Du kollar ju ALLTID på Dexter.
<lag^> Haffe: dude!
<lag^> realubot: Ja, varje gång ett nytt avsnitt släpps! Jag är inte som du, som bara ser ett eller två avsnitt av en serie, och sedan går vidare :)
<coobra> hah
<realubot> lag^: Jag fäljer ju Veckans brott och Världens händelser.
<realubot> *följer
<lag^> realubot: TV-program och TV-serier är ju inte riktigt samma sak. But good for you :)
<coobra> prata inte med han
<realubot> lag^: Sant. Och tack.
<lag^> coobra: prata inte med vem? Och varför?
<realubot> coobra: Vad är ditt problem?
<coobra> realbåt
<lag^> .. och varför?
<coobra> han är jobbig
<lag^> Okej, då kan ju DU låta bli att prata med honom.
<lag^> SÃ¥ fattar jag egna beslut :)
<coobra> nej
<lag^> Smidigast vore om du slutade prata OM honom också?
<coobra> jag fattar åt dig
<lag^> Ah nej.. Funkar inte riktigt så.
<coobra> jo
<lag^> *off*
<itmannen> Nu har jag uppdaterat till 11.10 i min android. :)
<itmannen> Men det tog lång tid
<realubot> Kör du fortfarande Ubuntu på något skumt sätt i din Android?
<itmannen> realubot  Nä inget skumt. bara teknik
<itmannen> realubot  Nästan otroligt att jag fick till det
<CasperN> MSN goes XMPP???
<itmannen> Tydligen
<CasperN> udda
<CasperN> men bra :)
<itmannen> Inte för jag fattar varför
<CasperN> bättre stöd bland fler utvecklare
<CasperN> det är ju säkert jättebra iaf
<itmannen> Ok. men vad är fördelen. Nu anvnder jag iof inte MSN
<CasperN> flera linuxklienter kommer erbjuda msn, och med lite tur så tycker MS om det, och portar skype också
<itmannen> Portar skype ? Men Skype finns ju för Linux
<CasperN> till xmpp standarden alltså
<CasperN> skype i linux är inget vidare
<CasperN> kan bli bättre iaf, och jag skulle vilja se fler lösningar än en
<itmannen> Funkar då bra för mig iaf
<CasperN> jag gillar Mazda, varför finns det då fler bilmärken? vad är behovet av Volvo?
<itmannen> Vad är behovet av en SAAB :)
<CasperN> inget :D
<itmannen> Aha. Du menar alternativ till Skype
<CasperN> precis, flera klienter är bra, så de täcker flera behov
<itmannen> Då är vi på samma linje
<itmannen> Men oaktat detta så tycker jag ska fyller sin funktion
<itmannen> *skype
<realubot> Skype är proprietary software.
<realubot> That's the problem.
<itmannen> realubot Inte för jag fattar vad du menar. men det blir nog bra med det :)
<Philip5> för den som har lite tråkigt eller tid över: http://svtplay.se/v/2650260/hur_steve_jobs_forandrade_varlden
<CasperN> tycker världen är sig lik...
<CasperN> han har inte förändrat något
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> titeln och hyllningen kan man ju ta med en nypa salt men rätt intressant om man bortser från det
<CasperN> jag tycker man tar väldigt mycket ära från andra genom att hylla honom som en gud
<Philip5> ja
<CasperN> men aja, dum var han iaf inte, men knappast lika stor som Kim Jong II
<CasperN> som uppfann bra mycket mer
<Philip5> om man får tro nordkorea  så
<CasperN> det är lätt att smutskasta NordKorea, jag tar allt jag läser i media med en nypa salt
<CasperN> han var nog inte så elak som media skriver, se bara alla videos med folk som gråter, de saknar ju honom något enormt, mer än vi kan förstå
<EAG> the art of trolling
<CasperN> media ja :)
<EAG> du
<EAG> låt mig begå argumentum ad hitlerum
<EAG> hitler var väl snäll också?
<CasperN> tar jag som ett personangrepp, men det är ok, jag kan leva med det
<CasperN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_lag
<CasperN> :)
<EAG> är det ett jävla meck att få till nån form av publiceringsfunktion för open xml -> html
<EAG> med andra ord använda sig av "xlsx-filer" som källa till websidor
<realubot> itmannen: Det här är problemet med Skype: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propriet%C3%A4r_programvara
<realubot> "Proprietär programvara är programvara som har restriktioner (vanligtvis satta av ägaren) vad gäller att använda, modifiera eller kopiera den och alltså saknar de grundläggande friheter som finns hos fri programvara; exempelvis får man inte tillgång till källkoden, man får inte ändra i programmet, och man får inte ge bort kopior. Stängd källkod används synonymt med proprietär programvara, för prog
<maxjezy> klart att skaparen av något vill tjäna pengar
<maxjezy> och inte ge bort sin konst hej villt
<CasperN> kan man väl göra ändå
<CasperN> iaf nu när de redan har alla användare
<CasperN> eller, klienter kan väl vara öppna
<CasperN> de tar ju inget betalt för klienterna ändå
<CasperN> gynnar det inte bara dem själva om andra utvecklare kan göra deras tjänster tillgängliga?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går ju att tjäna pengar på andra sätt. Support t.ex.
<maxjezy> ja men support kostar ju pengar det med
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju där dom stora pengarna ligger när det kommer till programvaruutveckling om jag har förstått saken rätt.
<CasperN> aja, upp till vem som helst att skapa en liknande tjänst
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjezy> ska man släppa alla spel gratis också?
<maxjezy> och ta betalt för support
<maxjezy> "hur du installerar spelet"
<CasperN> men jag skrev tidigare att man kan hoppas, att msn går över till xmpp är ju bra det
<CasperN> :D
<realubot> Ekiga
<maxjezy> det är nämligen hemligt och otroligt svårt
<maxjezy> gratis bilar
<maxjezy> men sen ska man betala för service
<CasperN> ekiga, kan man ringa till telefoner via det?
<realubot> Det är ju skillnad. Du betalar ju för hårdvara.
<realubot> Datorn köper du ju men inte programmen.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är ju mjukvara i bilarna
<maxjezy> mjukvaran gör så bilen fungerar
<realubot> Det störta problemet med att betala för Windows och program är inte pengarna utan ofriheten som följer som s.a.s. ingår i priset.
<maxjezy> utan bjukvara så funkar inte ens bilen att starta
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Den skulle kunna vara Open SOurce.
<maxjezy> realubot, mixtrar du med mjukvaran i bilen så försvinner all support
<CasperN> men bygg en open source bil istället för att klaga på de som inte gör det
<maxjezy> datorer med windows är ett paket
<realubot> Linux hade ju varit överlägset Windows om grafikkortstillverkare m.fl. hade släppt källkoden.
<maxjezy> hårdvara och mjukvara ihop
<realubot> Windows är bara bra för att Microsoft har monopol och för att många anpassar sig efter Microsoft vilket såklart beror på monopolet.
<maxjezy> äh, lögn
<CasperN> monopolet har ju varit fritt fram att ta för den som ville, windows var före
<CasperN> och jag skulle knappast kalla det monopol
<realubot> Jag tycker det är fel att sponsra ett företag osm är populärast p.g.a. monopol och inte p.g.a. produkternas kvalité.
<realubot> maxjezy: Lögn?
<maxjezy> så linux är bättre kvalitet?
<CasperN> det är ju upp till kunder att avgöra
<maxjezy> Windows är störst för de erbjöd en helhetslösning långt före alla andra
<CasperN> inte så man tvingas på windows idag
<realubot> Ja. Jag tycker Linux är ett bättre os än Windows men Windows blir bättre p.g.a. att grafikkortstillverkare, spelbrnaschen, USB-enheter m.m. anpassas efter Windows.
<maxjezy> ja, och hårdvaruföretagen jobbar ju inte med välgörenhet heller
<CasperN> det är ju upp till dem att välja det, och det finns alla möjligheter att utveckla bättre openGL spel
<CasperN> men få väljer det pga att det är dåligt i jämförelse
<maxjezy> betalar linuxkonkurenterna för det så får de nog en och annan grafikkortstillverkare med sig
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom borde leva på att sälja hårdvara och inte på att skydda koden till programvaran som gör så enheterna fungerar.
<maxjezy> du är för inne i en värld av välgörenhet enligt mig
<CasperN> det är ju deras hårdvara
<maxjezy> som om saab skulle låta sina koder för stridsflyg låta flöda fritt
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ser inte att monopol bromsar utvecklingen.
<maxjezy> det handlar ju om cash
<CasperN> och de bidrar väl så att mycket fungerar på linux också?
<maxjezy> belarlar man så får man det man vill ha
<realubot> Det tog 8 år(?) mellan XP och Vista och då var ändå Vista skit.
<madbear> haha bra poäng :D
<maxjezy> realubot, men monopolet verkar bara gälla datorer?
<realubot> Det finns ingen anlening för Microsoft att komma ut med ett nytt operativsystem så länge dom tjänar pengar på ett gammalt.
<CasperN> nvidia har ju utvecklat hur jävla mycket openGL teknik som helst, det är ju knappast linuxgurus som står bakom den utvecklingen
<maxjezy> utvecklingen sker skyddat pga patent osv. annars skulle alla kunna tjäna pengar på folks uppfinningar till höger och vänster
<delhage> patent är lagstiftad monopolism
<CasperN> fast du får patentet
<maxjezy> jaja, gör om hela ekonomiska etablisemanget vetja
<delhage> det har ingen plats i ett modernt samhälle
<maxjezy> ta bort banker
<realubot> Så enkelt är det nog inte. Patenten finns till för att hindra konkurrens.
<maxjezy> pengar osv
<maxjezy> allt sånt är av ondo
<maxjezy> girighet
<CasperN> utan patent skulle folk ha väldigt liten insikt i hur avancerad teknik fungerar
<realubot> + att utvecklarna ska tjäna pengar.
<madbear> maxjezy: vem har sagt det?
<maxjezy> jag?
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> jag tror det hade varit värre om nvidia inte tog patent
<maxjezy> jag är för ett öppet samhälle
<madbear> jaja men...
<maxjezy> utan hemligheter
<CasperN> då skulle folk inte ha någon insyn alls
<madbear> tänk om du ska laga mat
<madbear> säg kyckling med peppar
<maxjezy> mm
<madbear> då ska du leta patent först
<realubot> maxjezy: Banker är ju intressant.
<madbear> finns det någon som tagit patent på peppar+kyckling
<madbear> så är det med mjukvara
<maxjezy> madbear, <3
<realubot> Barre: Bankerna lever på att låna pengar av dig till en lägre ränta än vad dom lånar ut pengar till dig för. Hur hyggligt är det?
<realubot> Dom lever på din desperation.
<realubot> Barre: Det var inte till dig.
<realubot> Barre: Sorry.
<maxjezy> kunderna får ju skylla sig själv om de låter sig luras
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var till dig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Skylla sig själva. Ska du köpa ett hus kontant?
<maxjezy> varför går inte kunden direkt till riksbanken
<maxjezy> men det är nog offtopic att prata banker så där ger jag mig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Alla köpe rju på avbetalning för annars kommer du inte kunna köpa ditt hus innan du är 50 år.
<delhage> jag tvivlar starkt på att riksbanken hanterar privatkunder
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, fast folk lever ju på tillgångar de inte har, varför köper du bara inte ett hus du har råd med
<maxjezy> leka flashking med pengar du inte har .
<CasperN> aaaaahh :)
<CasperN> /me lutar sig tillbaks i stolen och njuter
<realubot> Du lånar till allt av dom som har pengar och sedan får du betala vad du har lånat och mer därtill i resten av livet. Du är hela tiden i beroendeställning till den du har lånat av.
<saba> största problemet med ett räntesystem blir när folk lånar pengar till konsumtion. Lånar du pengar till ett hus så har du fortfarande ett värde och en trygghet iom huset.
<maxjezy> realubot, idiot är man om man gör så.
<saba> lånar du till en Thailandsresa så har du inget kvar, utom räntor och ett lån.
<madbear> haha vafan maxjezy
<madbear> troll!
<maxjezy> madbear fan, lady gaga
<CasperN> björn!
<maxjezy> saba, du har minnen från thailand
<maxjezy> dör du veckan därpå har du dessutom blåst banken
<realubot> maxjezy: Därför att folk vill kanske köpa ett hus när dom är 25-35 år och bo i med sin familj och då är bankerna så "hyggliga" så dom lånar ut pengar till dig så du slipper vänta tills du är 50 år med att köpa ditt hus kontakt. Och genom att du lånar så är du fast i dera system. Dom kommer hela tiden tjäna pengar på ditt arbete.
<madbear> ja bo hemma tills man är 50?
<saba> maxjezy: du känner inte till dödsbon?
<maxjezy> saba, knappast något som påverkar den döda
<saba> maxjezy: det påverkar såpass att du inte har blåst banken.
<itmannen> Nu är det nog med detta. Vi höres och störes
<realubot> Systemet är väldigt enkelt. Dom som har pengar ser till att du blir beroende av dom som har pengar. Du blir fri först när du blir pensionär om du har slitit tillräckligt hårt.
<maxjezy> realubot, eller när du inser att pengar inte är allt
 * itmannen säger adjö
<realubot> itmannen: Ajöken.
<maxjezy> lånar du så pass mycket att det tar 20 år att betala av är det enligt mig en kass affär
<saba> och inte minst fungerar systemet så att de som redan har pengar får det lättare att tjäna nya och mer pengar. Vilket inte behöver vara fel i sig, men kan lätt bli lite cyniskt.
<itmannen> realubot  Vi ses
<maxjezy> och får du betala ränta över inflationen så är det en dålig affär
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du ska köpa ett hus för 1-2 miljoner så kanske du tar 80% i lån. Det tar några år att betala av när du dessutom ska försörja 2-3 ungar.
<maxjezy> realubot, sant men det är ju idioti
<itmannen> Mycket ubuntu ikväll :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju så folk gör. Det ingår ju i att skaffa hus, bil, ungar, hund, Saab.
<maxjezy> jaja, fler o fler ser igenom de dåliga vilkoren pga informationen som når ut lättare genom internet osv
<saba> maxjezy: poängen är att alternativen inte blir fler bara för att saker och ting blir en aning mer transparenta.
<realubot> maxjezy: För att sammanfatta. Problemet är att det är Svensson som förlorar. Du kommer hela tiden vara i beroendesätllning. Oavsett om du lånar pengar till husköp av banken eller om du använder Windows och köpt programvara.
<maxjezy> saba, jo de blir ju de, alternativen dyker upp när folk ser möjlighet till det
<maxjezy> brb.
<Nafallo> *suck* jag verkar ha slangt bort allt julpapper.
<saba> maxjezy: för att ta banker som exempel, vilka alternativ har du där? Den största räntefria banken i Sverige (JAK) gick endast upp kraftigt i början på 90-talet under bankkrisen, därutöver har deras medlemsantal legat hyfsat oförändrat
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför använder du inte Maya istället för Blender?
<realubot> Eller MAx 3D Studios eller vad det heter?
<Nafallo> 3D StudioMax
<realubot> Dom är väl bättre än Blender?
<realubot> Eller minst lika bra i.a.f.
<Nafallo> det ar dyrt
<realubot> Precis.
<CasperN> bättre? nja
<CasperN> beror ju på vad man ska göra
<CasperN> men blender är ju bra mycket bättre på väldigt mycket
<realubot> I iPhone går det inte att byta ringsingal till en låt om låten inte har köpts via iTunes.
<madbear> patent på att inte kunna byta ringsignal oxå
<madbear> vem vet? :D
<realubot> Dom försöker ju på alla sätt att få oss att betala genom att låsa in oss. Man blir aldrig fri om man använder sluten källkod. Det ingår ju i hela affärsidén att man på ett eller annat sätt måste betala.
<CasperN> hemskt eller hur?
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Man måste ha klart för sig att man aldrig blir fri så länge man är i beroendeställning.
<maxjezy> inget är så svart eller vitt
<realubot> Den enda anledningen till att inte släppa källkoden är ju att du ska vara beroende av dom som har källkoden. I några enstaka fall kanske det finns andra naledningar också.
<Nafallo> dar totem...
<Nafallo> dear totem...
<realubot> What?
<Nafallo> du ater 151% CPu PAUSAD!!!
<Nafallo> seriost!?
<realubot> Oj.
<maxjezy> realubot, för att blender är så jävla mycket häftigare pga sitt namn
<maxjezy> maya ska visst dö ut 2012 dessutom
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har ju inte råd att köpa StudioMax.
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<realubot> Det är därför du inte använder det.
<realubot> 3d StudioMax eller vad det heter.
<maxjezy> jaha, de finns ju gratisversioner för studernter har ja för mig
<realubot> maxjezy: Så där ser du ju fördelen med Open Source.
<CasperN> studiomax är ju iof gratis i studiesyfte
<realubot> För reggade studenter då?
<CasperN> ja
<madbear> det är allt
<CasperN> samt en massa annat autodesk
<maxjezy> dessutom har blender en spelmotor
<madbear> jag har typ allt från microsoft gratis
<realubot> CasperN: Då måste man ju vara det. Det är långt ifrån alla som är.
<CasperN> men reggad student kan vem som helst bli väldigt lätt
<madbear> dom vill ju att jag ska bli beroende av deras produkter
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt.
<madbear> realubot: madbear ja
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Microsoft bjuder på första silen och när du är fast då tar dom igen det.
<CasperN> aja, helt rätt att man ska ha betalt för hårt arbete
<maxjezy> det är ju den första som ska vara bäst
<CasperN> om man vill ha det dvs
<CasperN> du kan ju bygga en bil och ge bort den om du känner för det
<maxjezy> brb!
<maxjezy> ska kika skilda världar
<CasperN> eller skriva ett manus och ge det till hollywood
<realubot> Ok, det ligger något i att man måste kunna tjäna pengar på det man gör men samtidigt så är det intressant att leka med tanken på vad som hade hänt om man hade minskat ner patenttider o.s.v.
<madbear> det är lite olika saker didär
<madbear> patent suger
<realubot> Utvecklingstakten kanske hade fått en rejäl fart?
<madbear> sen om du har stängd skitkod som MS är det skitsamma
<madbear> bara dom inte har några patent
<CasperN> vem fan bryr sig om utvecklingen går fortare
<realubot> Patenten har ju trots allt ett affärssyfte utöver att skydda upphovsmannens intressen.
<CasperN> bästa vore om utvecklingen backade lite
<madbear> hur kom ni in på det här igen?
<realubot> madbear: Jag minns inte.
<madbear> ok jag ser nu
<CasperN> spelar roll, flamewar som flamewar :)
<madbear> om skype
<madbear> sen kom maxjezy som vanligt
<realubot> madbear: maxjezy är så förtjust i Windows, typ.
<madbear> han har ju blivit winfanboy
<CasperN> bara det är liv i kanalen så är jag nöjd
<realubot> Ja, just det. Skype ja.
<madbear> redhat drar väl in en del cash
<madbear> så som många inom linux
<realubot> Zennström drog ju in 1 miljard.
<CasperN> ubuntu med
<madbear> IBM har ett antal folk på linuxdev
<madbear> trofan watson kör linux tex
<realubot> Ännu mer, tror jag.
<madbear> google kör linux
<CasperN> fy fan för folk som tjänar pengar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<realubot> CasperN: Ubuntu är ju en förlust.
<madbear> facebook kör säkert linux?
<madbear> snacka pengar
<madbear> CasperN: inget fel att tjäna pengar, men patent suger
<realubot> Företagen står ju för majoriteten av bidragen till kärnan om jag inte minns fel.
<CasperN> ja, fyhelvete, tänk vad jag skulle få kopiera saker annars
<CasperN> cnc och svarv för hela slanten, sen jävlars skulle det skapas
<realubot> Jag skulle kunna skita i allt också. Köra Winblows 7 och piratkopior på Photoshop e.t.c.
<CasperN> då är du en tjuuuuv
<realubot> Eller studentversioner.
<CasperN> på vilket sätt skiter du i allt då? till skillnad från nu?
<madbear> jag kör windows på praktik och viss skolaktivitet
<madbear> har testat, linux funkar bättre för mig!
<realubot> madbear: Praktiserar du?
<madbear> japp
<madbear> genom skolan
<realubot> CasperN: Jag skulle lika gärna kunna skita i allt. Jag får väl betala för Windows och Photshop. Det finns ju freeware som duger fint när man har rensat bort all bloatware som följer med installationerna i Windows.
<realubot> Så jag behöver inte Open Source för mina behov.
<realubot> madbear: Jag visste inte att det ingick praktik på en ing. utb.?
<realubot> Vad praktiserar du med för uppgifter då?
<CasperN> och hur skulle det skilja sig isåfall från nu? mer än att du kör linux och använder gimp? och inte betalar?
<madbear> realubot: den ingår inte men valde den
<madbear> jag knackar lite kod :P
<madbear> så jävla dödshemligt är det
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Vilket språk då?
<madbear> C#...
<realubot> CasperN: Jag stödjer ju Open Source genom att använda Open SOurce.
<realubot> madbear: Jaha.
<realubot> Typiskt.
<madbear> typskit
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Billy är ju snäll som skänker massa pengar till folk. Bill & Linda Foundation.
<CasperN> ser inte riktigt hur det skulle stödja OSS, om du inte bidrar med något annat dvs
<realubot> CasperN: Jag hjälper folk i Ubuntu-forumet.
<Krawlezt> x_link: DANSEN!
<CasperN> realubot: jo det är ju sant
<realubot> CasperN: Och varje person som väljer Open Source istället för proprietär programvara är ju en kund mindre för Microsoft m.fl.
<CasperN> fast det hade du kunnat göra i ett windowsforum också
<realubot> Jag borde i.o.f.s inte köpa datorer med Windows. Jag har ju byggt min stationära så den fick jag inget operativsystem till.
<realubot> Men till netbooksen ingick ju Windows.
<CasperN> det är ju ett val man har
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, men då hade det ju fortfarande handlat om att hjälpa folk med proprietär programvara.
<realubot> Man är ju ändå beroende av företagen i massa andra fall så varför inte när det gäller program?
<realubot> Lägg ner Linux. Alla går över till Windows. Köp alla program (gärna som appar) och njut av att utvecklarna får betalt.
<realubot> Windows och Internet Explorer och Live Messenger. Reklamen i Live Messenger bjuder Microsoft på.
<CasperN> sätt på färgen och sluta se allt så svartvitt
<CasperN> x_link: :'(
<realubot> Här har vi en till fördel med Open Source:
<realubot> "One type of online data people like to search - regardless of whether it offends you or not – is adult material so it wasn’t going to take long before someone created a Lens and Scope set designed for this purpose.
<realubot> And so was born the following ‘Adult Lens and Scope’ set – the work of Lens-legend David Callé - which lets you search, filter and watch adult videos directly from the Ubuntu desktop."
<realubot> Det hade nog inte gått i Windows.
<CasperN> öh?
<CasperN> det finns väl massa porrapps till windows?
<CasperN> det är ju upp till vem som helst att skapa
<realubot> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Screen-Shot-2011-12-18-at-12.38.44.jpg
<realubot> Jo, men den här är ju snyggt integrerad i systemet. :D
<realubot> "The familiar login sound of Ubuntu has been disabled by default in an update to Ubuntu 12.04."
<realubot> Det var på tiden.
<x_link> CasperN: Ja jag vet, slutade precis jobba =(
<x_link> Missade dansen =(
<x_link> Hepp, dags att sova igen då. Ny arbetsdag om 7h, då ska man vara klar och reda på kontoret =)
<x_link> God natt!
<CasperN> x_link: som jag sa förut, fyfan för folk som tjänar pengar
<CasperN> nu har du förstört för alla i kanalen
<CasperN> du får en ny chans imorgon, sumpa inte den
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> inte mig
<realubot> Den där x_link jobbar för mycket.
<nikke> hehe vem gör inte det?
<realubot> nikke: Vad jobbar du med då?
<nikke> driver eget företag
<realubot> nikke: IT?
<realubot> nikke: Linux?
<nikke> realubot: nej
<realubot> nikke: Vad sysslar du med då? Bransch?
<realubot> nikke: Adult?
<nikke> har ett offertförmedlingsföretag
<realubot> Hm. Jag känner igen det där. Jag undrar om du inte har berättat det förut.
<nikke> hmm.. tror jag inte :P
<realubot> nikke: Vad har du för utbildning då?
<nikke> realubot: ingen alls
<nikke> skolan var ingenting för mig
<realubot> nikke: Det finns någon annan här som sysslar med offerter i.a.f.
<realubot> nikke: Så hu rhar du då lärt dig det?
<nikke> realubot: okej, intressant :P
<nikke> realubot: har min "mentor" som jag driver ett par saker ihop med, han lär mig allt och jag lär honom allt jag kan t.ex :)
<nikke> vi är perfekta för varandra
<realubot> nikke: Ja, men det var år och dar sedan jag pratade med snubben om det. Det finns eller har funnits någon som håller på med något sådant här. Jag kände igen det när du skrev det.
<nikke> all right
<realubot> Är det offerter inom en speciell bransch då eller?
<realubot> Eller överallt?
<nikke> det är överallt
<nikke> driver även ett rekryterings och bemanningsföretag som väl ligger lite på is just nu
<realubot> nikke: Så någon kommer till er och så säger dom "Jag ska köpra in företagsdatorer - ge mig en offert", typ
<realubot> Dom kanske preciserar lite mer men men...
<nikke> njaa
<nikke> är väl mer folk som vill ha städ, flytt, renovering, ombyggnad, tillbyggnad etc. som går in och skriver Vart, När, och Vad dom vill ha hjälp med så skickas det till ett par företag som ligger i våran databas
<nikke> så får företagen ta kontakt med "kunden" och göra upp en deal om pris osv
<nikke> det är väl lite först till kvarn som gäller
<nikke> gratis för privatpersoner
<nikke> företagen betalar per "kunduppgift" eller en fast årskostnad
<nikke> för att få vara med, tror jag förklarade det ganska så bra nu :)
<realubot> Japp. Jag har sett en sådan tjänst.
<realubot> Man skriver inte lite info och så får man offerter.
<nikke> exakt
<realubot> Så du sköter IT-biten?
<realubot> Det är ingen dum idé faktiskt. Samlar allt på ett ställa. Underlättar för alla.
<nikke> min titel är försäljningschef men gör det mesta som har med it att göra också om jag kan det
<maxjezy> madbear, jag bara tycker windows är snäppet vassare
<maxjezy> 7an är ju grym
<nikke> så jag är försäljare i grund och botten
<realubot> Jag tänker på databasen och sajten som folk besöker.
<nikke> realubot: vad menar du?
<realubot> nikke: Ja. Du sköter databasen och kodar webbsidan eller?
<nikke> en del
<madbear> maxjezy: än ?
<madbear> linux? går inte att jämföra
<madbear> ja vassare än ubuntu ja
<madbear> realubot: nytt på playen idag
<madbear> steve jobs och vetenskapen värld.. vad ska man se
<madbear> vetenskapens såklart
<maxjezy> konkurenterna bara
<nikke> realubot: vadåra?
<nikke> vad jobbar du själv med?
<lag^> Ja hallå ja!
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Såg detta men har inte orkat titta ikväll.
<realubot> nikke: Jag jobbar som jourhavande linuxuser i den här kanalen.
<realubot> nikke: Om det kommer in en Windows-user som är ledsen för att han har fått blåskärm så är jag här och lyssnar.
<realubot> Håller handen, försöker lugna.
<lag^> hej madbear
<realubot> lag^: Stör inte madbear nu när han sitter och tittar på viktiga TV-program.
<realubot> nikke: Nej. Seriöst. Jag är arbetslös.
<nikke> realubot: okej
<nikke> vad har du jobbat som då?
<realubot> nikke: Jag har jobbat med ditten och datten, industri, lärarvik. m.m. Därefter har jag pluggat men jag hoppade av det.
<lag^> realubot: :(
<realubot> Så nu gör jag inte så mycket.
<realubot> *voff* *voff*
<nikke> okej
<nikke> gör något med it?
<lag^> han försöker plugga det jag pluggar, fast på distans, och genom att fråga mig "vad läser ni nu?" :<
<nikke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhYg0Q2rpWg hahaha klockren gudfadern parodi
<realubot> lag^: Haha
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-20
<lag^> realubot: I Januari är det dags för praktik. Har du hittat en praktikplats än?
<realubot> lag^: Det är lika bra du vänjer dig för när jag är hemmaman åt dig och du kommer från jobbet så kommer jag att fråga: Vad har du jobbat med idag?
<realubot> lag^: Till dig?
<lag^> till dig?
<lag^> Men du får gärna hitta till mig med.
<realubot> lag^: Jag praktiserar här.
<lag^> för jag har inte hittat något än :(
<realubot> lag^: Du kan väl praktisera i ubuntu-se.org.
<lag^> väntar på svar från spotifykontakt, blocketkontakt och.. det var nåt mer..
<realubot> lag^: Nä. Försök få praktik på Loopia eller Binero?
<lag^> binero är taget
<lag^> av en i klassen
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Bahnhof?
<lag^> tog inte emot
<lag^> eller om det var fullsatt
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> lag^: The Pirate Bay?
<lag^> ska ta och skicka ut lite ansökningar imorgon
<realubot> Eller hos polisens IT-brottsgrupp?
<realubot> Det hade varit lite intressant.
<lag^> JAg snackade med en kompis som jobbar där
<realubot> lag^: Ring istället. Ansökningar är trams.
<lag^> han ba "Det är typ femhundra personer som måste ge ett OK"
<realubot> Eller om du har möjlighet stick dit och säg hej.
<realubot> lag^: Sjukvården kanske?
<realubot> Det är väl lite känsligt med polisen och sjukvården i.o.m. att dom har uppgifter med sekretess.
<lag^> det har sentor också, ändå är halva skolan och jobbar där
<realubot> Det vet jag inte vad det är.
<lag^> jag var där på intervju.. fick skriva under sekretesstjosan innan intervjun ens startade :)
<realubot> lag^: Jag läser lite på min fritid.
<lag^> JAg vet inte riktigt vad det är jag ska säga att jag vill göra när jag söker platserna
<realubot> lag^: Det tar sin tid att läsa in en kompetens.
<lag^> eftersom jag inte vet hur det funkar där ute
<lag^> vet bara hur det funkar bakom en dator i skolan
<lag^> sen har jag bara gått tre kurser liksom.
<lag^> och dom ba "Men vad vill du göra?"
<realubot> lag^: Det viktiga då kanske är att du beskriver vad du har läst och kan så att dom vet om det finns någonting som passar eller inte.
<lag^> jo, det är så jag har gjort.
<lag^> beskrivit vad de kurser jag läst går ut på.
<lag^> nåja.
<realubot> lag^: Jag tror att det är bättre att du praktiserar på ett stor än ett litet företag om man ser till möjligheter till anställning i framtiden.
<realubot> lag^: Jag är ändå imponerad över att så många får jobb efter en sådan utb. Jag trodde det krävdes mer och att det fanns färre linuxjobb.
<lag^> realubot: För min del kvittar det. Kommer ha en till praktikperiod, lite längre sådan. Och de flesta företag vill ha just tvåor.. de som ska göra sin andra period.
<lag^> Så till den perioden kan jag börja vara kräsen.
<realubot> Det viktigaste kanske inte är vad du gör under din praktik utan att du kommer till ett företag där det finns möjligheter i framtiden.
<lag^> många som fortsätter anställning på sin andra praktikperiodsplats
<realubot> lag^: Men vad händer om du inte hittar en praktik då?
<realubot> lag^: Jo. Det är klart sista praktiken är viktigast.
<realubot> lag^: Vad ligger ingånglönen på då på dom som har gått ut och fått jobb? Vet du det?
<lag^> realubot: De står på hemsidan.. orkar inte kolla nu
<realubot> Ja ja.
<realubot> Jag gissar på 22 000 kr.
<realubot> "I förra avgångsklassen hade 100%
<realubot> arbete på examensdagen, ingångslön
<realubot> 24.000–27.000:-"
<realubot> Frågan är om jobben är balla?
<lag^> frågan är om jobben är IT-relaterade :P
<lag^> De flesta är nog det
<realubot> Jo. Det borde dom ju vara annars är det ju bluff.
<realubot> Frågan är om det är Linux-relaterad jobb.
<realubot> Det är ganska ovaligt med linuxjobb på Arbetsförnedringens webbsida.
<realubot> *ovanligt
<nikke> alltså jag kan inte beskriva hur mycket jag älskar xfce
<nikke> så oerhört skönt
<realubot> Jag gillar Lubuntu bättre än Xubuntu.
<nikke> realubot: vad är det? openbox typ?
<realubot> Jag skulle nog helst vilja driva något eget företag men jag vet inte. Det kanske är för mycket jobb.
<realubot> nikke: Japp. Lubuntu använder Openbox om jag inte är helt fel ute.
<nikke> realubot: absolut inte
<realubot> nikke: Va?
<nikke> det är precis hur mycket jobb du vill
<nikke> frågan är hur mycket du vill att det ska gå bra?
<realubot> nikke: Nja. Det måste ju går runt också.
<nikke> jo
<nikke> vill du tjäna en vanlig lön så jobbar du som en vanlig svensson
<realubot> Om man ska komma upp i en normal levnadsstandard så.
<nikke> vill du tjäna mycket pengar samt utvecklas så får du nog jobba 11+ om dagen
<realubot> Nja. Det finns nog många som får slita som djur för småslantar.
<nikke> realubot: då har dom ingen bra idé
<nikke> :P
<vainoharhainen> och folk soim inte gör ngt ting och lever på bidrag
<vainoharhainen> *tittar på ubot*
<realubot> nikke: Nej. Det är nog sant.
<realubot> vainoharhainen: Var kom du ifrån? Får du vara uppe så här sent?
<vainoharhainen> Ne borde sova faktiskt.
<vainoharhainen> Annars blir mamma sur.
<nikke> :P
<realubot> Ja, det är nog bäst du går och lägger dig.
<vainoharhainen> Men jag vill trotsa min mamma.
<realubot> vainoharhainen: Du lever ju själv på bidrag?
<realubot> Barnbidrag.
<realubot> Mohahahaha!
<nikke> grabbar #ta-era-barnfasoner-här-please
<vainoharhainen> nikke: vadå?
<vainoharhainen> Man får ta offtopic snasck här nu.
<vainoharhainen> Så gå och lägg dig.
<nikke> absolut offtopic men sluta tjaffsa?
<vainoharhainen> Det gör vi ej?
<vainoharhainen> Skillnad på flum och tjaffs.
<nikke> mog1
<vainoharhainen> realubot: vad är det för muppar du drar in här.
<vainoharhainen> realubot: du får filtrera dina fanboys!
<nikke> vainoharhainen: vad är ditt problem?
<vainoharhainen> nikke: bättre du frågar realubot han vet allt om mig.
<lag^> pojkar pojkar pojkar
<vainoharhainen> lag^: och du tar och lugnar ner dig direkt!
 * lag^ bjuder laget runt på pepparkakor.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: SCHH! Du ska va snäll nu! JAg har tryckt i dig en pepparkaka
<vainoharhainen> *nomnom*
<lag^> :)
<realubot> nikke: Hur länge har du sysslat med Linux då?
<realubot> Eller Ubuntu?
<nikke> första gången var väl ungefär 5 år sedan men har inte använt det på kanske 1½-2 år
<realubot> lag^: Har du någon kontakt med virtuald eller?
<realubot> nikke: Ok. Så du är nygammal på linux då.
<realubot> Typ.
<nikke> mjaa.. typ
<lag^> realubot: Saknar du honom?
<realubot> Ja.
 * realubot fäller en tår.
<realubot> lag^: Du svarade inte på min fråga?
<lag^> realubot: Och du svarade inte på min! Now we're even!
<realubot> lag^: Det gjorde jag ju.
<lag^> oj
<lag^> där ja
<lag^> utan hajlajt
<realubot> JA.
<realubot> Gömmar han sig?
<realubot> *Gömmer
<lag^> under min säng
<vainoharhainen> lag^: highlight*
<lag^> han har tagit din plats.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: det där var svengelska! LÄR DIG DET :(
<vainoharhainen> lag^: försök inte nu!
<lag^> vainoharhainen: :D
<lag^> Trodde alla kunde svengelska.
<realubot> lag^: Hänger du i någon kanal där virtuald är?
<lag^> realubot: Ja.
<lag^> den heter #under_min_säng
<lag^> :D
<lag^> nej men jo, det gör jag
<realubot> Så han har bara lämnat #ubuntu-se och #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<realubot> då.
<lag^> verkar så
<lag^> offtopic är väl iofs fullt förståeligt
<realubot> Varför har han lämnat den här kanalen då
<realubot> ?
<lag^> dessutom blev han väl bannad där
<lag^> varför han lämnat den här vet jag inte
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> lag^: Hur många kanaler hänger du i då?
<lag^> många
<realubot> Tråkig du är.
 * realubot sätter lag^ på ignore.
<realubot> Åh, vad skönt.
<nikke> fan sugen jag blev på kaffe
<nikke> kan man inte dricka nu ju
<lag^> realubot: Jag gillar dig med
<lag^> nikke: vaför kan du inte dricka nu?
<nikke> orkar inte göra något + så tänkte jag lägga mig och kolla på film strax
<lag^> vilken=?
<nikke> gudfadern :)
<nikke> någon som hållt på med ruby on rails föresten?
<nikke> helt underbart tycker jag
<vainoharhainen> nikke: ja ruby är fint.
<vainoharhainen> dock ej hållt på md det seriöst.
<vainoharhainen> Hinner tyvärr ej leka med andra språk så mycket nu för tiden :>
<vainoharhainen> :<*
<lag^> Mycket moget folk det hänger i dessa kanaler :<
<nikke> haha
<lag^> Man påpekar en sak, då blir man kallad för bitterfitta :<
<nikke> bara att sköta sitt har jag lärt mig
<lag^> funderar starkt på att dra mig undan dessa fjantkanaler
<lag^> eller kanalerna är väl inte fjant, men till stor del är användarna det :<
<nikke> mjo
<vainoharhainen> lag^: tack!
<lag^> vainoharhainen: VArsågod!
<nikke> dags att sova kanske
<lag^> näääääääääää
<lag^> CasperN: Btw. De andra hackar som fan på honom, och jag kommer med EN kommentar och jag är bitterfittan? Vad har du emot mig?
<CasperN> inget, jag slank ur mig det där
<lag^> smidigt!
<CasperN> ber så mycket om ursäkt ifall det var för grovt
<lag^> man joinar kanalen första gången sen typ starten och man blir kallad för bitterfitta direkt.
<CasperN> du får införa CoC på kanalen
<lag^> jag tänker inte införa något alls. Vett och ettikett tycker jag alla bör ha.
<lag^> den kanalen är fan ett skämt :<
<maxjezy> vilken anal är ett skämt?
<maxjezy> kanal
<itmannen> Ho ho. Finns det några snälla nördar ?
<Julol> Jåå om du har öl
<kodein> Julöl?
<Julol> Va som helst =)
<itmannen> Är det inte lite väl tidigt för öl ?
<Julol> Mäh, finns de inget som heter frukostöl?
<itmannen> Om du blandar i flingor så är det nog det
<Julol> Haha
<itmannen> Av princip så dricker jag inte alkohol för 09:15
<itmannen> *före
<Julol> Aha du brukar inte ta återställare?
<itmannen> Jo men före 09:15 så brukar man vomera efter orenat hemkört :)
<Julol> Hm klent =P
<Julol> Ell orenat, va fan dricker du finkel ? =)
<Julol> Ren finkel
<phnom> Morrn
<Julol> Morrn
<itmannen> Hmm. Gott
<Julol> Nja
<Julol> Men man blir full iaf =)
<itmannen> Nu gäller det att passa sig så man inte får en utskällning.
<itmannen> Julol,  Jag bara tokas. Sådant där är livsfarligt att förtära
<Julol> itmannen: Dåligt renat har jag provat men helt orenat luktar jävel iaf så skulle inte vilja dricka de :P
<itmannen> Julol,  Nä fy för den lede vad hemskt. Jag dricker ingen starksprit överhuvudtaget
<Julol> itmannen: Gör inte jag heller helst men blir nästan jämt bjuden i fyllan o då åker de ju ner lite, brukar bara köpa öl själv för de blir lungnast så :P
<itmannen> Julol,  Jo en pilsner kan sitta fint. Och jag är aldrig ute på lokal så risken att bli bjuden är obefintlig.
<Julol> itmannen: Japp de bästa. Jaha =) jag har kompisar som dricker hembränt så är jämt sprit där vi är, ofta dunkar så de blir ju bark ibland :P
 * itmannen lider för han måste åka och hälsa på folk i em :(
<itmannen> Julol,  :D
<itmannen> Nu har jag gjort bort mig. har lyckas med att förköpa mig.
<Julol> itmannen: Men bra gjord hembränd sprit piskar köpes på fingrarna i smak lätt =), har druckit de som smakat som de är utspätt, mild men ändå inte mindre %
<maxjezy> Julol, är du norrlänning?
<itmannen> Julol,  Jo så är det nog. Men det är nog 10 år sen jag smakade
<Julol> maxjezy: Japp xD
<maxjezy> var?
<Julol> itmannen: Ah k =)
<Julol> maxjezy: Piteå
<maxjezy> ok ok
<maxjezy> ah, håller med om att bra hemkört smakar bättre
<maxjezy> så lent och fint
<itmannen> Jag har totalt glömt bort att jag hade beställt en android-platta på nätet. jag köpte ju en här i fredags :( Suck
<Julol> maxjezy: Ja de är helt klart mycke bättre kvalité
<Julol> maxjezy: Också norrland va?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> kommer från söderyt
<maxjezy> men bott i norrland ett tag nu
<maxjezy> fick smaka riktig sprit förra året
<Julol> maxjezy: Ok =) låter bra
<Julol> itmannen: Jag får deja vu
<Julol> Förköpa
<maxjezy> :)
<itmannen> Så nu har jag 3 plattor. 1 dålig, 1 hyfsad och en som jag inte vet ännu. Den kommer tydligen på posten idag :)
<Julol> 3 shit =)
<itmannen> Julol,  Vad innebär det ?
<Julol> itmannen: Men att jag handlar för mycke =P
<Julol> Mer än ekonomin tillåter
<itmannen> Julol,  Aha. Mina pengar rinner mellan fingrarna när jag har några
<Julol> Värsta baksmällan jag haft är dock av rödvin
<DrGrov> Yo
<Julol> Inte dåligt renat
<DrGrov> Klockan är 08:05 i Sverige också?
<itmannen> Blää för rötjut
<Julol> itmannen: Hehe välkommen till klubben
<itmannen> Julol,  Tack :)
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Japp
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ok, bra.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Kommer ditt nick från en TV-serie ?
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag då jag har en DSL förbindelse här att vad är månne problemet då den bryter emellanåt och enda sättet att få tillbaka förbindelsen är att starta om?
<DrGrov> Kan vara routern och/eller inställningar jag gjort i Network Manager -> DSL ?
<itmannen> Verkar lite mysko om du måste starta om datorn
<itmannen> Men nu är det lite annat att utföra ett tag. >>
<DrGrov> Jag skall försöka fortsätt och klura ut vad problemet är
<DrGrov> Dock inget allvarligt, förbindelsen snurrar på bra annars.
<DrGrov> Var dock lite svårt i början att få upp Internet förbindelsen skulle jag ha trott men det gick enkelt i 11.10. Ovanligt enkelt, alltid bra :=
<Nafallo> morning
<amelia> godmorgon!
<maxjezy> morrn
<itmannen> amelia,  Utmärkt.
<DrGrov> God morgon amelia från södra Ungern! :)
<nighter> DrGrov: Döda dhclient processen märkt att den ligger och begär nytt ip mellanåt något knas så förbindelsen bryts i mellanåt.
<kodein> är amelia från södra ungern?
<amelia> DrGrov: uhm?
<amelia> kodein: nej... möjligen södra sverige..
<DrGrov> nighter: Aha, det förklarar situationen.
<kodein> jaha, syftningsfel
<DrGrov> amelia: Jag skrev fel. Menade "God morgon från södra Ungern, amelia! :=)"
<itmannen> DrGrov,  T.o.m jag förstod vad du menade
<DrGrov> nighter: Går det att ordna att det gör det automatiskt? Problem kan uppstå senare då sambos mamma ska ha datorn. Hon stänger troligen av den då nätet bråkar.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ok. Alltså skrev jag rätt då med andra ord. Underligt att finlandssvenskan och svenskan skiljer sig så. Men det är lugnt :)
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Har ni någon snö :D
<DrGrov> itmannen: Det kom lite snö i natt. Väldigt lite dock. Underlig känsla att vara här. Intressant på vägen hit så såg jag en skylt med "Belgrado/Belgrade 280km". Inte alls så långt dit.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Va. men brukar det snöa i Ungern ? Jag tänkte vara rolig. Gick åt pipan som vanligt.
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: vafan!
<DrGrov> itmannen: Nej, det brukar inte snöa. Kommer ner som snöblandat regn mer eller mindre.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Får dom ca. 5 cm snö här så är det panik :D
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Ja, vafan! :)
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Jo det kan jag tänka mig. Här blir det liiite panik om det kommer mer än 1 meter :)
<DrGrov> itmannen: LOL :)
<DrGrov> itmannen: Men intressant dock att se Ungern utanför städerna. Ser minst sagt intressant ut.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Det kan jag tänka mig. Själv så har jag aldrig varit utanför Europa.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ungern är ju i Europa?
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Tänk om jag någongång kunde skriva rätt.
<kodein> sedan 1994 är även sverige med i europa
<delhage> eh?
<itmannen> Är Italien också med i Europa ?
<delhage> EU != Europa
<kodein> 1995 menade jag.
<itmannen> Jag åkte nämligen dit på MC ett år på semester
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja, Italien är också i Europa.
<kodein> italien har alltid varit med i europa
<DrGrov> Konstigt...
<delhage> Sverige också
<kodein> itmannen: oj, det var en lång semester
<DrGrov> Verkar som inte endast jag är lite trött :)
<kodein> skulle vara skönt att ta ledigt ett år och bara ha semester
<itmannen> 1000 mil på 4 veckor med en Suzuki 1100 F
<DrGrov> Tänkte nu lite att skulle vara roligt att dokumentera skillnaderna mellan städerna och byarna i Ungern.
<DrGrov> För att få visa upp den riktiga bilden för turister av Ungern
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Ganska fattigt eller ?
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja, det är ganska fattigt.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Vilket inte framkommer aldrig i ex. turistbroschyrer osv osv. utan det göms fiffigt undan.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Man skulle se sådant för att fatta hur bra man har det
<DrGrov> Då vi körde hit igår så märkte man direkt att det såg bra ut en bit, dåligt en bit, väldigt dåligt en bit, bra igen en bit osv osv.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja, det skall man se för att förstå vissa saker i livet. En väldigt nyttig läxa för mig och många andra just p.ga. det är inte alltid så som det verkar.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Och jag gnäller för jag inte kan köpa nyaste laptopen
<DrGrov> itmannen: Dock förstås upplever man det som ett shocktillstånd att se verkligheten hur det faktiskt är t.ex. utanför Skandinavien och andra delar av Europa
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja, det gör jag med också. Jag gnäller också väldigt mycket då jag inte får t.ex. kolla på ett nytt spel osv.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  1998 så åkte jag genom Jugoslaven på MC. Det var som att kastas tillbaka till 1800-talet
<itmannen> Fel av mig 1988
<DrGrov> itmannen: Jag kan tänka mig att det var en upplevelse i sig. Detta var ju förrän det blev krig i Jugoslavien eller hur? Kriget bröt ut 1993 el. 1994 visst?
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Jo det var före krigen. Såg för hemskt ut.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Men jag var kvar där bara några dagar
<DrGrov> itmannen: Känns som jag upplever detta som typ 1995 el. 1996. Tiden just före bredband, stora LCD TVn, snabba datorer och annan teknologi.
<DrGrov> itmannen: Var någonstans var du i Jugoslavien?
<itmannen> DrGrov, Jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg vad byarna hette
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ok. Kan föreställa mig att det ser kanske ut som det jag ser nu. Troligen värre tyvärr där än här.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Ja det var ingen rolig syn för en bortskämd svensk
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Men snart så ska jag på en resa till Iran. Lite pirrigt
<DrGrov> itmannen: Du skall på arbetsresa eller semester till Iran?
<itmannen> 100 dollar för 1 månads dåligt internet :(
<DrGrov> Herregud, det blev dyrt :(
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Nja jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska kalla det. Inte semester dock
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ok. Låter spännande minst sagt. Har du rest annars mycket?
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Nej jag sitter helst hemma under min korkek och luktar på blommorna
 * itmannen ska köpa skyddsväst på internet
<DrGrov> itmannen: Låter som en god ide. Vet ju aldrig vad som kan hända där borta.
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Men tyvärr så är en bra sådan ganska dyr
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag överge er. Sköt er snyggt
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Lycka till
<DrGrov> Ser ut som bredbandet nu fungerar smärtfritt.
<DrGrov> Kan ha varit något tillfälligt bara. Får hoppas det fortsätter fungera smärtfritt.
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: vad gör du inne på IRC?
<DrGrov> Kan en ISP stänga av nätet tillfälligt om man tankar ner torrents?
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: klart dom kan men, inget dom gör
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Dom for iväg och hälsa på en släkting. Jag lämnade hit.
<vainoharhainen> jag har iaf aldrig hört taltasom det
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: fast i ungern så kanske ;D
<DrGrov> Tänkte bara då det nu fungerar smärtfritt då jag inte tankar ner torrents. Dock kan det också vara den lilla routern som finns här. Den kan inte vara riktigt up-to-date har jag på känn. Kanske får lov att köpa en router för att säkerställa att det faktiskt fungerar utan problem i fortsättningen om problemen bara fortsätter.
<vainoharhainen> M
<DrGrov> Dock nu då jag sitter ensam här så borde jag mer eller mindre skriv en inlämningsuppgift för högskolan som borde vara inne fre 23.12 senast kl 23:59 LOL
<vainoharhainen> Är det någon billigare dlink/netgear?
<vainoharhainen> ;D
<DrGrov> Det är en Comtrend CT-5071E. Aldrig hört
<vainoharhainen> hrm
<vainoharhainen> Säkert något modem
<DrGrov> Detta fungerar via DSL.
<DrGrov> Hade aningen småproblem i 11.10 att nu få det att funka då jag envisades med att det är "Wired" istället för "DSL" :)
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Vilket Ubuntu kör du förresten?
<larsemil> var är coffe när man behöver honom.. :D
<DrGrov> larsemil: Där har du ju honom ;-)
<DrGrov> Vilket Doom skall man installera i 11.10?
<bamsefar> DET SENASTE!
<DrGrov> bamsefar: Ja förstås, vad heter paketet?
<bamsefar> Ingen aning
<DrGrov> Ok, lugnt. Hamnar troligen att få den registrerade .wad filen. Men lugnt. Får köpa något Windows spel, har en gammal bärbar med XP här också.
<larsemil> Coffe: har du tid en sekund?
<larsemil> eller jag ska gå nu
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> Coffe: hittar inget om livemigrering på proxmox sida, måste det vara ett delat lagringsmedium för att det ska funka?
<Coffe> larsemil,  du måste köra shared storage för det ska fungera ja
<Coffe> NFS eller iscsi
<Coffe> vart lägger dpkg filerna när den kör unpacking ?
<kodein> /var/cache, väl?
<kodein> /var/cache/apt/archives/ tillochmed
<Coffe> det är där den lägger filerna ja .. men vet inte om det är dig den packar upp dom
<phnom> Känns som att det skulle kunna vara temporära filer, så antagligen i tmp
<Kurdistan> bannen tydligen borta. :)
<Kurdistan> juletid ? :)
<DrGrov> Borde man köra slut på en ny bärbars batteri en par gånger för säkerhets skull? Hur länge håller bärbarsbatteri nu för tiden i effektiv användning?
<Coffe> DrGrov,  det gör jag
<DrGrov> Ok, kör den till ca. 5 minuter kvar då. Hatar att ha den dö helt och hållet.
<DrGrov> Tack Coffe :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Willkommen!
<Kurdistan> phnom, danke.
<phnom> Bitte :)
<madbear> bara peyam som saknas nu för total julstämning då
<phnom> Ush nä.
 * madbear roflar åt sina skämt som vanligt
<Coffe>  /ignore ordnar julen varje år
<madbear> kan man heta ordnar julen varje år?
<phnom> Coffe: Nä, /filter add
<madbear> :D
 * madbear roflar igen
 * DrGrov känner sig deprimerad
<madbear> det gör man om man är för smart för sitt eget bästa
<DrGrov> madbear: Välkommen hit då och se hur verkligheten ser ut. :)
<larsemil> Coffe: gött
<Coffe> larsemil,  tveka inte ringa om du har akuta frågor .. alltid kul med Proxmox
<larsemil> Coffe: jodå. ska ta en funderare kring min lagring ändå nu, har pratat en del med Barre om det och håller på och skissar
<larsemil> HeMan: http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=332666 har ni något som liknar den här?
<Coffe> larsemil,  vi kör en sån
<larsemil> Coffe: betydligt billigare än t.ex dell och liknande.
<Coffe> larsemil,  extremt
<Coffe> larsemil,  bara man sedan kör någon bra mjukvara.. iofs så kan du köra en nativ iscsi lösning på en ubuntu .. vi har ju anv oss av openfiler.. men den versionen vi har är jag inte helt nöjd med
<Kurdistan> madbear, spelar du lustig?
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag är rätt så impad av xubuntu 11.10.
<madbear> Kurdistan: vet inte
<larsemil> Coffe: det är iscsi jag har funderat på
<Kurdistan> madbear, nyktert svar. passar dig.
<Coffe> larsemil,  det har fungerat bra för oss, behöver du inte den till något annat.. så är openfiler overkill.
<larsemil> Coffe: vad är openfiler? ett skal ovanpå iscsi etc?
<larsemil> typ proxmox fast för lagring istället?
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> PM föreslår OF som hantering av lagringen
<larsemil> ah jag förstår
<larsemil> svårt att komma igång eller enkelt?
<Haffe> En fisk.
<Coffe> larsemil,  enkelt + du har en bonus
<larsemil> vad för bonus? jag måste titta lite på det känner jag
<Coffe> du har ju mig .. som redan kör det .
<Coffe> gratis support
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> grymt!
<madbear> Kurdistan: det vet du?
<Kurdistan> madbear, ja, du har ju nyktra kommentarer här.
<madbear> Kurdistan: sedan hur länge har du evaluerat mina kommentarer här?
<Kurdistan> madbear, tillräckligt.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag inte starta upp något tjafs.
<madbear> jag va den enda som tex sa till om att det inte bör postas porrlänkar här
<madbear> fick skit som fan för det
<madbear> det va nyktert
<madbear> så sedan dess har jag ansett att det här är mer en trollkanal tyvärr :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, okej, jag har ingen aning om porr-länk händelsen. men bra av dig.
<Kurdistan> jag håller med dig kanalen börjar tappa mark.
<Kurdistan> alldeles för mycket off-topic. det är bara kolla senaste dagarnas loggar, märker man det är knappt något relevant.
<madbear> offtopic är inte så farligt, bara våga banna folk som kommer för att dryga enbart
<Kurdistan> :) nu har man kört xubuntu 11.10, 8 dagar. det har hittills varit min bästa buntu upplevelse. inte en enda bugg ännu.
<Kurdistan> madbear, +1
<Kurdistan> märker dock att 11.10 rent generellt har sämre boot-tid jämfört med lucid/maverick.
<madbear> XFCE har aldrig buggat för mig heller
<Kurdistan> får hoppas ubuntu och canonical får ordning på boot-tiden.
<madbear> däremot KDE 4 .. ujuj
<Kurdistan> madbear, xfce 4 är riktigt skön. madbear :) jag gillar kde 4.
<gusnan> Hur är det med LXDE nu för tiden? Jag tycker folk tjatade rätt mycket om det för ett tag sedan, men nu hör man inte lika mycket?
<Kurdistan> gusnan, personligen tycker jag lxde är väldigt bra.
<Kurdistan> den är ju mer lättviktad och snabbare än xubuntu
<Kurdistan> klarar av mer eller mindre samma saker
<Kurdistan> dock är utvecklingen av lxde inte lika snabb som xfce
<Kurdistan> annars tycker jag lubuntu är den bästa lxde DE-disten.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: så du hittade tillbaks :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, ja, tydligen har man blivit av med sin bann, juletid :)?
<madbear> Kurdistan: kompilera kärnan själv ska du se på fan gällande boot
<Kurdistan> dock återkommer peyam lämnar jag kanalen. orkar ej med tjafs.
<Kurdistan> madbear, jag funderat på det. har du gjort det?
<Kurdistan> *jag har funderat
<madbear> nepp inte på någon av dessa
<amelia> Kurdistan: det är önskvärt om du låter bli att vädra dina åsikter om andra personer i kanalen.
<madbear> men ja jag har kompilerat kärnor massa gånger, specielt när jag körde LFS
<Kurdistan> madbear, kör du med kernel mainline och sedan blacklistar de drivrutiner/patcher du inte vill ha med?
<amelia> Kurdistan: rättelse, negativa åsikter..
<Kurdistan> amelia, vilka åsikter? att jag lämnar kanalen om peyam kommer tillbaks?
<Haffe> Vad är det här?
<Haffe>  #kafferep?
<Kurdistan> madbear, okej det är nice. kör du istället direkt från source och bygger?
<madbear> japp då gjorde jag ju det
<Kurdistan> madbear, någon bra och enkel guide?
<amelia> Kurdistan: ja. det tillför inte direkt något mervärde för kanalen att du deklarerar att du inte vill vara här om en annan person är här.
<Kurdistan> amelia, jag gör för allas bästa.
<Kurdistan> vill inte ha tjafs
<Kurdistan> men visst kan jag undvika skriva det, men då ska inte folk vara chockerade om vi röker ihop.
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag bryr mig inte om vilket syfte du tycker att du har, men här pratar vi inte skit om andra oavsett vad någon tycker om pesonen.
<amelia> Kurdistan: ryker ni ihop åker ni ut igen, båda två.
<lag^> j23:16:26 -!- smprnk is now known as olarunes
<lag^> 23:16:43 -!- olarunes is now known as smprnk
<Kurdistan> amelia, du har skev bild av prata skit.
<lag^> wat
<lag^> jag växlar till kanalen
<lag^> sen gör jag inget mer
<lag^> och en gammal copy klistras in
<lag^> äre mer än jag som har det här skitproblemet med netbook?
<Kurdistan> lag^, :) du verkar vara på G.
<lag^> alltså, ibland klistras saker in som inte ens finns i min copy
<Kurdistan> lag^, vad för problem? jag har dock lappis.
<lag^> räcker att jag tittar på skärmen :<
<madbear> Kurdistan: typ googla compile kernel ubuntu 11.04 eller vare va
<amelia> Kurdistan: det kanske du tycker, men eftersom det önskats att vi ska vara betydligt hårdare med alla former av påhopp på olika personer så är vi det nu och då är ditt uttalande INTE ok.
<lag^> Kurdistan: Om du läser, så förstår du :<
<Kurdistan> madbear, :) ju jag har en del. undrar bara vilken du använde.
<Kurdistan> amelia, det gillas. dock är det inte tala strunt om en person. återigen jag gillar om ni håller till reglerna.
<madbear> jaha nej Kurdistan jag har inte kompilerat någe för det funkar helt ok
<madbear> kör typ en skitgammal versin av ubuntu på lappen
<Kurdistan> jag har dock inte talat skit om någon.
<Kurdistan> hur blir en bekännelse eller uppmanande skitsnack?
<Kurdistan> madbear, 8.10?
<Kurdistan> :)
<madbear> typ
<Kurdistan> hha grande.
<Kurdistan> inte så långt kvar på säkerhetsuppdatering för 8.10.
<amelia> Kurdistan: du framställer en annan person på ett negativt sätt.
<Kurdistan> misstänker att den är tok stabil nu.
<madbear> ne vafan har inte uppat systemet på aplänge heller
<lag^> hej madbear
<Kurdistan> amelia, hur? snälla sluta överdramatisera.
<madbear> tjenna lag^ dawg
<amelia> Kurdistan: om inte det räcker som argument så är jag mäkta trött på ert bråk så om det inte passar dig att lämna dig bakom det så kan du lämna kanalen.
<amelia> det*
<Kurdistan> amelia, yes. jag har ju poängterat. kommer han hit, så lämnar jag.
<lag^> madbear: Fast jag är ju ingen hund :(
<amelia> Kurdistan: men se då till att sluta tjafsa om det när han inte är här då.
<madbear> nuff said som han den snygga skådisen säger om loreal
<lag^> Kurdistan: Elle så utnyttjar du det faktum att det finns en jättebra funktiom som kallas för ignore?
<Kurdistan> amelia, seriöst är du på allvar eller har du inte ätit frukost ännu?
<madbear> lag^: oki vad är du då?
<lag^> madbear: en.. um.. jag vet inte. Ingen hund iaf? :(
<Kurdistan> det är fasiken du som med ditt skriveri medför upprepande
<madbear> lag^: hej kompis min fisk
<lag^> men
 * lag^ kastar kottar på madbear :<
<lag^> hårda isiga!
<madbear> lag^: görs annars då? vi får väl vara offtopic här för du har ju lämnat mig ensam
<madbear> bjud in mig nånstans för här kan vi inte snacka ostört
<lag^> madbear: Ameh, jag joinar och skriver EN rad och blir kallad för bitterfitta. Den där kanalen är ett stort jäkla skämt :< Not coming back! SÅ japp.. Här är vi :)
<Kurdistan> madbear du och lag^ var förr par?
<lag^> dude..
<madbear> hahaha
<lag^> Aldrig träffat snubben
<madbear> snubben <- låter som typ kräket
<Kurdistan> :) minns bara några från offtopic var par förr.
<Kurdistan> kanske minnet som sviker mig
<DrGrov> Hur i helvete orkar ni bråka fram och tillbaka hela jävla tiden?
<Kurdistan> lag^, ta inte kanalen på fullaste allvar. den har tappat fotfästet för länge sedan.
<DrGrov> Kan nu fan inte alla vara sams bara och kramas och hålla käften om all världens skit? LOL
<madbear> jo Kurdistan kompilera på egen risk
<madbear> spara gammla kärnan i bootlistan osv
<lag^> Kurdistan: Jag tar ingenting på allvar på internet! MEn jag tänker inte vara där för det
<amelia> DrGrov: +1
<Kurdistan> madbear, yes.
<DrGrov> amelia: Tack :)
<Kurdistan> lag^, kanalen har sina ljusa stunder.
 * DrGrov ger amelia en stor bamsekram :)
<amelia> :)
<lag^> Kurdistan: Eh.. som?
<madbear> vilken kanal pratar ni om nu?
<Kurdistan> :) gamlingen itmannen med sin keps.
<DrGrov> amelia: Den kramen jag fick av dig värmde bra :)
<madbear> den som du lämnade lag^ ?
<lag^> offtopic ju
<lag^> duuuuh :P
<madbear> ja men jag är ju där, jag är en ljus stund
<lag^> madbear: Där jag lämnade dig ensam :)
<lag^> VA? Nu hatar jag dig bara för det :(
<madbear> lag^: som sagt, bjud mig till ett annat ställe när du saknar mig
<madbear> här snackar vi inte ostört
<lag^> nänä, det är du som saknar mig
<Kurdistan> lag^, itmannen är kanalens kändis och sköning.
<Kurdistan> han borde vara :) OP.
<madbear> lag^: mmm
<lag^> Kurdistan: Vilken kanal?
<Kurdistan> lag^, den här. :)
<lag^> Men vi snackar inte om den här?
<madbear> nej vi snackar om en annan atm
<lag^> och sen tror jag inte att jag skulle vilja se honom op :< Men let's not talk about them who's not here!
<Kurdistan> jag visste inte att ubuntu från 11.04 har aktiverat backports default
<Kurdistan> :( märks att man inte kört buntu på ett tag
<lag^> madbear: Såatteh.. fint med snö? :P
<madbear> japp och nu fint med lunch brb
<Kurdistan> madbear, smaklig måltid.
<lag^> kanske borde äta något jag med
<Kurdistan> grooveshark är skön.
<Kurdistan> tumme ner spotify
<lag^> vad är fel på spotify?
<Kurdistan> lag^, reklam.
<Kurdistan> grooveshark lyssna på radio ostört.
<lag^> så köp den reklamfria?
<Kurdistan> sedan att man kan lyssna på 1 låt x antal ggr.
<lag^> som sagt.. köp den reklamfria?
<Kurdistan> lag^, om spotify var värd det hade jag köpt.
<DrGrov> Hur skall jag få mera scrollback rader så faktiskt allting ryms med i irssi? Hamnar jag att stänga av förrän ändringen händer eller går det automagiskt? Inte i loggform men enbart för att kunna följa diskussionen t.ex. här i längre form.
<DrGrov> Ifall man är borta från datorn men något gott råd kommer fram :)
<lag^> så.. hur mycket musik som helst för 50kr är inte värt det?
<Kurdistan> då jag till majoritet lyssnar på mellanöstern musik rättare sagt kurdisk
<Kurdistan> är spotify utbud dålig
<lag^> förr köpte man ett album med 20 låtar för 150 spänn
<lag^> men 50kr för hur myclket som helst är absolut inte värt det. Okej.
<phnom> lag^: Inte om man inte lyssnar på den musik som finns där, nej.
<Kurdistan> lag^, yes inte värd det. då jag knappt lyssnar på "västerländsk" musik och de få gångerna blir det radio eller youtube.
<lag^> har grooveshark din musik då?
<Kurdistan> hade spotify mer kurdisk skulle jag :) med glädje betala.
<Kurdistan> lag^, jepp, grooveshark har större utbud.
<nikke> bara jag som inte ser Kurdistan's åäö?
<lag^> orka lyssna på kurdisk, jag får huvudvärk av det :(( (och ja, min mamma brukar spela kurdisk och turkisk och allt vad det heter, så jag har hört)
<lag^> nikke: Du ser ju ingens åäö :P
<nikke> lag^: nu gör jag
<Kurdistan> hmm jag verkar återigen ha problem med åöä för somliga.
<lag^> nikke: har du fixat?
<nikke> lag^: jepp
<lag^> jag ser Kurdistans åäö
<nikke> jag ser allas förutom hans
<Kurdistan> lag^, :) världens bästa musik.
<kodein> nikke: bara du
<lag^> Kurdistan: haha.. fyfan :( Kan inte ens lyssna på syriansk musik. Musik som jag FÖRSTÅR! Mellanösternmusik är fan huvudvärk för mig, presis om västerländsk musik är huvudvärk för min mamma :P
<Kurdistan> lag^, :) ja, är det du min syrianska vän.
<Kurdistan> varför har du bytt nick lag^ ? :)
<lag^> :o
<lag^> Jag ville
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) for president.
<lag^> Men vad är det för poäng, alltid är det nån idiot som outar en
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Välkommen tillbaka kompis
<Kurdistan> lag^, din mamma har bra smak. du kommer förstå det med åren.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, danke. :)
<lag^> Kurdistan: Sådär sa hon med, men jag är 30 nu och ha ännu inte förstått det.
<Kurdistan> outar?
<lag^> ja?
<Kurdistan> lag^, du skrev outar. undrar vad du menar med outar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Bra så man har någon att få råd och tips av igen
<Kurdistan> lag^, öppna dina sinnen kommer du nog älska :) riktig musik.
<lag^> Kurdistan: När någon slänger ur sig massa info om dig. För och efternamn osv..
<Kurdistan> itmannen, tack själv vännen. vi får se hur länge jag är kvar här.
<Kurdistan> lag^, jaha. sorry kan inte nörd-it-termer på nätet.
<lag^> Kurdistan: Det är nog inget nördigt med den termen :o Lite svengelska bara.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Det blir nog bra med detta. GÃ¥ inte in i en diskussion med din kommbantant bara
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jag kör xubuntu 11.10 för tillfället. riktigt bra utgåva. kanske beror på att jag testar den nu efter 2 månader.
<Kurdistan> lag^, :) jag kan inte sådant.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, sant.
<lag^> Kurdistan: Haha, klart du kan.
<itmannen> Kurdistan, Duktig ponke. Men nu är det dags för 12.04
<Kurdistan> itmannen, du vet vad jag tycker om :) testing.
<Kurdistan> lag^, ju, visst, jag kan lol och hehehe.
<Kurdistan> :P
<lag^> Kurdistan: det är inte svengelska dock
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo jag vet. Tog tillfället att jäklas lite :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, var är b2?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är nog ute och raggar kvínns
<Hej123> Lol
<Kurdistan> itmannen, det måste vara något nytt.
<Hej123> Kvinns
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo men har nog kommit i puberteten nu tror jag
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha. tror han är lite äldre än så, men bra nära. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Man utvecklas olika fort :)
<Hej123> Haha aj
<Kurdistan> itmannen, har du tittat in på 12.04 tråden? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&p=448240#p448240
<itmannen> Tyvärr så kan det vara svårt att få behålla ett fruntimmer nog längre tid om man är en linux-nörd
<lag^> Vem är b2?
<Kurdistan> lag^, b1=itmannen och b2=realubot.
<Hej123> Sant
<lag^> jaha
<Kurdistan> foxen 9 är ute
<Kurdistan> undrar när den kommer till 11.10
<Kurdistan> nu när man inte längre behöver ppa för få det senaste
<lag^> vad är foxen?
<Kurdistan> lag^, firefox.
<lag^> jaha
<itmannen> Tur jag har en förstående hustru som också kör Ubuntu
 * lag^ kör med chrome
 * Kurdistan kör foxen/chromis
 * itmannen kör med allt som inte är stabila utgåvor :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, något för dig? http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2011/12/improving-battery-life-in-ubuntu.html
<Kurdistan> läs dock bowmore kommentar i tråden
<Kurdistan> realubot, välkommen b2.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Läst men ej förstått :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Hittade du något objekt ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, det finns patchade kärnor
<Kurdistan> som ska testat för batteritid problemet under linux/ubuntu
<Kurdistan> sedan 2.6.38
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du är energiks. Jag ids inte
<DrGrov> Välkommen åter itmannen
<DrGrov> Tur att man har snus med sig hit till Ungern. Vore omöjlig kulturomväxling annars.
<DrGrov> Dock skönt att äntligen få tag på svart Dunhill :)
<itmannen> DrGrov,  Tack. Tillbaka ett tag iaf. Vad är en svart Dunhill ?
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<itmannen> Är det en inhemsk bilmodell ?
<Kurdistan> någon som testat systemd och btrfs?
<kodein> ja. det är det bästa sen flytande margarin
<Kurdistan> kodein, hur gick det?
<Kurdistan> kodein, :) systemd finns ju inte i buntu med från start, om du inte har tagit bort upstart och fixat in systemd förstås.
<Kurdistan> btrfs är ju ännu inte lika stabil som ext4
<Kurdistan> så jag betvivlar att du testat :)
<DrGrov> itmannen: Svart Dunhill är tobak.
<DrGrov> Men nu skall jag kila iväg, återkommer senare ikväll.
<DrGrov> Hoppas med en erfarenhet eller två rikare
<kodein> det är nog en del kvar att göra, iaf
<itmannen> DrGrov, välkommen åter
<kodein> men på lek funkar det väl hyfsat
<DrGrov> itmannen: Tackar och bockar
<DrGrov> Viszlat
<DrGrov> Betyder hejdå på svenska
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, må väl.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Tack :)
<kodein> good bye
<kodein> det betyder auf wiedersehen på franska
<Haffe> Bakom pelaren betyder bröd.
<madbear> nooduitgang förstod jag i holland
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/vmware-view-clients-comes-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<Kurdistan> nice nice.
<Kurdistan> software center blir bara bättre och bättre
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Instämmer
<DrGrov> Nu fan blir det grymt
<DrGrov> Skall fara iväg och handla till ett affärskomplex med ca. 1400 butiker. 10.000 m2 stort :)
<itmannen> Livet är grymt sa grisen :)
<DrGrov> Eller var det 100.000 m2 och 1400 butiker eller 10.000 m2 och 140 butiker?
<itmannen> :D
<DrGrov> itmannen: LOL :)
<DrGrov> Får ju se snart vart det bär. Himmel eller helvete :D
<itmannen> Vi förväntar oss en rapport
<itmannen> Hur många här firar en "riktig" jul ?
<DrGrov> Ja, det blir rapport.
<DrGrov> Nu skall jag kila, ha d bra allihopa
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Tvärr så måste jag ge mig iväg på posten och hämta ett paket. Sköt er snyggt. >>
<Peyam_> hej
<Peyam_> Nafallo:  kom igen banna mig inte  Jag kanske behöver hjälp!
<Peyam_> Hej
<Peyam_> Jag försökte en gång till med ubuntu . Försökte connecta den till min tv. men det funkar inte och det är så jobbigt
<Peyam_> Kan någon hjälpa mig snälla. Jag vil ha verkligen ubuntu
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  bah baaaah kurdiii. sup boy?
<amelia> Peyam_: din ban är borttagen.
<Peyam_> amelia:  tack. Det är så kaoz i ubuntu kanalen. Nästan omöjligt att få hjälp.
<Peyam_> amelia:  Kan du hjälpa mig ?
<propus> Peyam_: om du börjar med att ta reda på exakt vad du har för grafikkort och vilka drivrutiner du behöver så löser de sig.. de är lite svårt att hjälpa någon som sitter helt handfallen och ber om hjälp på de viset.
<Peyam_> propus:  Intel graphic family
<amelia> Peyam_: jag har tyvärr inte så bra koll på desktop-grejjer.
<Peyam_> propus:  det är en integrerat grafik kort från intel
<Peyam_> propus:  Jag har kört med x.. kommandot och det visar att alla hdmi utgångar är disconnecta
<Peyam_> jag körde med en auto kommande * en snubbe hjälpte mig* men fortfarande inget hände
<propus> Peyam_: tyvärr är jag jävligt kass när de gäller intel och deras drivrutiner.. kör själv med amd/nvidia och de har aldrig krånglat för mig..
<Kurdistan> installera arandr
<Peyam_> propus:  hmm so jobbigt. Kan inte höra ngt med vga ju.
<propus> Peyam_: vad använder du för kontrollpanel för att hantera hdmi'n
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  hur länge komer du vara online? kan springa hem
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, det beror på. jag kommer snart behöva logga ut.
<Kurdistan> testade du xrandr ?
<Peyam_> propus:  ingenting. jag bara säter kabel in och switchar till hdmi med tven.  startade om också
<Kurdistan> det bör ge information om den känner igen externa skärmen
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  är dte kommandot som ger info?
<Kurdistan> arandr är gui för xrandr
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, yes.
<Kurdistan> dock är arandr väldans bra för just intel grejer
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  ja. det stod disconnected for samtliga hdmi utgångar
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub7pn-PUKjA
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  så vad gör jag steg efter steg
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  det är en stationär dator
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, kolla på youtube länken.
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  behöver min dator vara kopplad med hdmi då samtidigt för då ser jag absolut inget
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, fungerar inte vga?
<Kurdistan> du kan först testa vga om det ger bild
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  jo bara den.
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, så vga ger både bild och ljud vid dual-monitor?
<Peyam_> det är en stationär dator och jag har endast min tv som skärm
<Peyam_> Kurdistan: vga ger bild
<Peyam_> Kurdistan: det e df jag vil ha hdmi för det ger båda.
<Peyam_> vga köpte som säkring
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, jag förstår.
<Kurdistan> brb.
<Peyam_> så vad ska jag göra?
<Peyam_> bara installera den där?
<Peyam_> arandr
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, yes arandr finns i förrådet/programcentral
<Kurdistan> lspci -x | grep -i -e VGA -e DISPLAY
<Peyam_> vänta
<Kurdistan> kan du återkomma sedan med svaret
<Peyam_> ska dra hem nu
<Peyam_> är i skolan
<Kurdistan> så det blir lättare buggsöka
<Kurdistan> du kan återkomma med svar när du är hemma
<Kurdistan> då kanske någon som är online kan vägleda dig
<Peyam_> precis haft en tenta
<Kurdistan> blir lättare söka på nätet
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jasså. Du har fått komma in igen.
<realubot> Det är väl för att det är jul som op är så snälla att dom släpper in dig igen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, mycket möjligt.
<kodein> kwanzaa
<Haffe> Bojaka.
<Kurdistan> nu måste man dunsta. må väl alla.
<kodein> ikväll börjar ju hanukka iaf
<mrbb> hej, nån här som haft problem med ATI:s HD 4650 o senaste ubuntu 11.10 ?
<mrbb> är nån här alls?
<lag^> jadå
<lag^> jag ä här
<lag^> är*
<Philip5> är här men kör bara med nvidia...
<mrbb> skit ati funkar blä i win o nu så funkar d inte alls i ubuntu -_-
<mrbb> ursäkta språket
<phnom> mrbb: Om du beskriver exakt vilket problem du har så kanske det är någon som kan hjälpa dig mer.
<mrbb> good point !
<Peyam_> nu
<mrbb> problemet är att vad jag än gör så vill inte 4650 installeras , allt laggar , speciellt när man drar ett fönster , ser ut o va 2fps .. inte va jag e van vid :(
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig fixa min hdmi
<propus> Peyam: prova ubuntuforums ...
<Peyam> propus: provat. har ställt frågor där också
<Peyam> askl ubuntu och allt
<Kimmen> Peyam: vad har du för problem?
<Peyam> det går inte at koppla min stationära ubuntu till tven med hdmi
<Peyam> det står no insignal
<Kimmen> har du integrerat grafikkort? i vissa fall måste man sätta i bios vilket som ska användas isf
<propus> Peyam: jag gav dig ju en sida för någon vecka sedan med drivers för ditt chipset och grafik.. kolla där..
<Peyam> propus:   det hjälpte inte
<Peyam> Kimmen:  Hur går jag in i bios?
<Peyam> Kimmen:  är det där det finns info om mother kortet o sånt? där har jag vart
<Kimmen> Peyam: precis där, väl där inne så får du nog konsultera manualen till moderkortet
<Peyam> Kimmen:  jag hittade inget med hdmi och sånt
<Coffe> om jag har dsa_key kan man generera fram en ny public ?
<lapompo> EHEHEHEHEE... en brutta på Sveriges Radio heter--håll i er nu-- Jenny Arsle-bränner! XD XD XD XD
<lapompo> Roligaste jag hört någonsin.
<lapompo> Kunde inte tro mina öron när hon presenterade sig.
<Peyam> neej
<Peyam> tror inte på det
<Peyam> arsle bränner
<Peyam> Jenny Arlse?
<lapompo> Jo.
<Peyam> ska googla
<lapompo> Hon sade så.
<lapompo> "Arschlebränner".
<Peyam> hahaha
<lapompo> Smart snubbe som hittade på det namnet.
<lapompo> "Vår släkt skall härmed kallas Arschlebränner."
<Peyam> http://www.dn.se/dnbok/dnbok-hem/jenny-aschenbrenner
<lapompo> Arslet bräner. :S
<lapompo> Arslet bränner. :S
<Peyam> achenbränner
<Peyam> du hörde fel
<Peyam> Aschenbrenner
<lapompo> Ja, men det uttalas fortfarande så.
<Peyam> hm det var roligt
<Peyam> vet ingen va jag ska göra
<Peyam> ?
<lapompo> Va?
<Peyam> #xrandr --output HDMI --primary
<Peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa mig?
<lag^> med?
<Peyam> hdmi
<lag^> kan inte
<Peyam> okej
<lag^> men det känns inte som den där raden ska vara bortkommenterad?
<impaktor> # = root ?
<lag^> eller ett bortkommenteringstecken?
<Krawlezt> impaktor: Vanligtvis, ja
<Peyam> ingen som vet hur jag kan koppla datorn till tven?
<Peyam> med hdmi
<impaktor> Krawlezt: jo, ville bara säga att Peyam kanske menade # som ett root tecken, och inte som ett bortkommenteringstecken, i sitt xrandr-kommando. skit samma.
<Peyam> ja det ett kommando tecken som man skriver $ ibland
<lag^> huh?
<lag^> ett kommandotecken?
<Peyam> jag e så trött
<Peyam> kan ngn bara hjälpa mig med den här
<impaktor> lag^: han menar prompt-tecken. $ eller #.
<lag^> Alltså, du får inte snabbare hjälp av att du frågar igen och igen. Fråga om en stund igen, när kanske fler är vakna (sitter framför datorn och läser din fråga).
<lag^> impaktor: Jag förstår. Men det är inget man skriver. Den sätts dit av sig själv?
<impaktor> There are 97 users (0 ops) on the current channel
<lag^> om man är root eller vanlig användare..
<impaktor> Men när man kopierar in ett kommando, tar man i bland med $ för att visa att det är ett kommando. Eller så kommer det med av misstag.
<lag^> Jo, förvisso. Men då är det mellanslag efter # och kommandot. Det är ju en space där. TEsta själv :)
<Peyam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Intel_driver.2BIBQ-UMS
<Peyam> där skriver man kommandona med #
<lag^> och bara för att det är 97 online, så betyder det inte att alla sitter som fastklistrade framför skärmen
<Peyam> det en komentar
<lag^> Precis. Det där är en kommentar
<lag^> kommandot får ingen effekt om du har fyrkant framför.
<amelia> en # kan också indikera en root-prompt.
<lag^> Jag vet
<lag^> men jag har aldrig sett fyrkant och kommando utan space.. Var det jag syftade på.
<lag^> om det inte är kommando som sagt.
<lag^> kommentar*
<lag^> men jag är ju rätt ny i linuxvärlden också, så vad vet jag.
<Krawlezt> $ = Vanlig använder och # = root
<lag^> Men Så långt är jag med!
<lag^> är jag så svår att uttrycka mig i skrift? :<
<Krawlezt> Försök igen så kan jag försöka svara :)
<Krawlezt> Kom precis in så har inte sett så mycket.
<amelia> i linux är det rätt sällsynd iofs... i unix är det ganska vanligt att det på prompten inte finns någon space mellan # och där man skriver varpå det är vanligare där..
<lag^> Syftade på att peyams "#xrandr --output HDMI --primary
<lag^> att det var en kommentar
<amelia> det som tyder mest på att det är en kommentar är att det verkar vara innehållet i en config-fil. :)
<lag^> just my point.
<Peyam_> nej
<Peyam_> funkar inte
<lag^> vad funkar inte?
<Peyam_> hdmi
<lag^> amelia och Krawlezt verkar ha vaknat nu. De kanske kan något om hdmi
<Peyam_> http://pastebin.com/4ig8Fcdq
<Peyam_> det e  vad jag får med xrandr
<Peyam_> och jag kkör med vga nu när jag koppar hdmi så står det ingen signal
<Krawlezt> Peyam_: Försök du koppla din tv till din dator med en HDMI kabel?
<Peyam_> -.-
<lag^> Peyam_: Han kan inte hjälpa dig om du inte svarar ordentligt :o
<Krawlezt> Vad är det du vill uppnå?
<Peyam_> ja. jag vill se bilden med hdmi. Det står bara ingen signal
<Peyam_> på tven
<Peyam_> när jag körde windows jag fick installera drive på motherkortet
<Peyam_> för att hdmi ska fungera
<lag^> Är det TV du vill se med HDMI eller är det din DATOR du vill se på TVN med hdmi?
<lag^> du måste ju vara lite mer specifik
<lag^> men jag antara att det är datorn du vill åt
<Krawlezt> lag^: Han vill se sin dator på TV'n tror jag.
<lag^> via tvn.
<Krawlezt> Exakt.
<Krawlezt> Peyam_: Fick du det att fungera i Windows?
<lag^> Krawlezt: Jo, jag antar också så. Känns lite weird att ställa frågan om TVn här annars :P
<Peyam_> lag^:  hur kan man se tven med en hdmi till tven+
<Peyam_> Krawlezt:  ja. det funkade bra
<lag^> Peyam_: Jag kan inget om hdmi så inte fan vet jag :P
<Krawlezt> Okej, då fungerar iaf det så det behöver vi inte oroa oss över.
<lag^> jag äger inte ens en TV
<Peyam_> Krawlezt: datorn är ny. typ 1 månad gammal
<Krawlezt> Peyam_: Kan kika lite, kommer trolign med en lösning. Hold on!
<Peyam> jag är väldigt tacksam. har hållit på med det här länge
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Grafikkort?
<Peyam> wait.
<Peyam> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controlle
<Peyam> vad är snabbkommande till workstation? asså hur byte jag desktop snabbt?
<Krawlezt> CTRL + ALT + pil
<Krawlezt> T.e.x CTRL + ALT + högerpil
<Peyam> tack
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Håller du in shift när du gör det flyttas rutan du är aktiv i till det skrivbordet du flyttar dig till
<Peyam> coolt. Hittar du ngt Krawlezt
<Peyam> engelska versionen känns mer bekvämt med kommandon
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Hittar faktiskt inte något till ditt grafikkort, testa skapa en tråd på Flashback/Ubuntu-se.org
<Peyam> Krawlezt:  jag gjort de. ingen svarar
<Peyam> e så trött
<Krawlezt> Well, googla/försök lösa det på egen hand.
<Peyam> hmmm
<Peyam> omöjligt'
<Krawlezt> root@peyam:-# apt-get autoremove linux && apt-get install windows
<Peyam> nej tack
<phnom> Kan ju fråga Dell, de har ju uppenbarligen fått den att funka.
<Peyam> phnom:  jag kan inte vara den enda med det här problemet.
<Peyam> det klart att de på ubuntu har tänkt på det
<phnom> Eftersom det finns flertalet certifierade laptops med den kretsen så...
<phnom> Och du är inte ensam. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765292
<Peyam> den har jag sett
<phnom> Är det optimus eller bara den kretsen?
<Peyam> vet ej
<phnom> Vad är det för modell?
<Peyam> tror inte att du kmr kunna hjälpa så..
<Peyam> eller+
<phnom> Ptja, är det din professionella åsikt så kan jag ju återgå till att göra viktigare saker, och toggla igång ignoren jag har på dig igen. Have fun.
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/G98xJnCT
<Peyam> product: H67M
<Peyam>        vendor: ASRock
<Peyam> nej. jag menade inte så.
<nikke> Gooodkväller
<kodein> guten morgen, lieber nikke
<Peyam> kan ngn hj'lpa mig med min hdmi
<phnom> Morrn
<Peyam> phnom:  jag mena inget illa. ville bara inte ta din tid
<phnom> Peyam: Vad får du om du kör xrandr i terminalen?
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/4ig8Fcdq
<Peyam> ska jag beskriva mitt problem?
<phnom> Peyam: Har du provat att koppla in hdmin och köra "xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --right-of VGA1" ?
<Peyam> phnom:  vad ska hända med det här kommandot? ska jag starta om datorn för o se effeten
<phnom> Nä, den ska extenda ditt desktop till TVn, det borde hända direkt.
<phnom> Prova med alla tre HDMI också om det inte funkar med första
<Peyam> phnom: ja
<Peyam> men
<Peyam> då måste hdmin vara inne och man ska se det via hdmin
<Peyam> eller hur
<Peyam> för jag ser nu skärmen med vga
<phnom> Nja, den kommer visa bild på båda.
<Peyam> vänta
<phnom> Och ja, hdmin måste vara inkopplad
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> jag ska prova en sak
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> det funkade inte
<Peyam> koopplade med hdmin
<Peyam> körde kommandon
<Peyam> det hände inget. jag kunde inte se ngt bara klistrade in koden med like key command
<phnom> Peyam: Dör din desktopskärm när du kopplar in hdmin?
<Peyam> står bara ingen signal
<phnom> Peyam: På både TVn och din vanliga datorskärm?
<Peyam> vilken vanliga
<Peyam> jag har ju stationär dator och använder min tv som skärm
<phnom> Så du har bara TVn, ingen annan skärm alls?
<Peyam> ingen annan skärm
<Peyam> bara en tv
<phnom> Och den är svart även om du kopplar in allting och startar om burken?
<Peyam> ja precis
<phnom> Du råkar inte ha en extraskärm någonstans som du kan koppla in?
<Peyam> nej tyvär
<phnom> Hur körde du xrandr då? Gissade du bara att du lyckades logga in och starta en terminal?
<Peyam> den körde jag med vgan
<phnom> Så, du har en VGA-skärm?
<Peyam> det e tven
<Peyam> tv en har både vga och hdmi
<phnom> Jaha
<Peyam> hmm
<propus> Peyam: provat ändra manuellt i din xorg.conf?
<Peyam> hur gör jag det
<phnom> Peyam: Hur gjorde du när du skulle köra xrandr-kommandot? Prova att ha både vga och hdmi inkopplade, köra kommandot och sen byta input på tvn utan att dra sladdarna
<Peyam> båda är redan inne
<Peyam> och jag körde kommandot när jag såg skärmen med vga
<phnom> Provat med alla tre HDMIarna också? Eller är du säker på att sladden sitter i ettan på datorn?
<Peyam> jag ser bara en hdmi
<Peyam> jag vet inte var de andra finns
<phnom> Prova alla tre då, annars börjar jag tyvärr få slut på idéer. Jag hade nog försökt få tag på en annan skärm och kollat så att HDMIn funkar i ubuntu öht.
<phnom> Om du inte ser den i display manager när du har båda inkopplade så är det nog så att tvn inte har alla utgångar aktiverade när de inte används, och då kan du ju inte använda xrandr för att köra igång dem.
<phnom> Prova att skriva in "xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto", byta till HDMI och sen trycka enter, eller nåt.
<Peyam> warning: output HDMI not found; ignoring
<phnom> HDMI1
<Peyam> har gjort de massor med gånger
<propus> HDMI0 ?
<phnom> Finns bara 123
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> det blir windows igen
<phnom> Hoppas han inte försökte skriva bara HDMI alla gånger, då lär det ju definitivt inte funka ^^
<propus> vad gissar du på? =)
<Peyam_> e så trött asså
<propus> Peyam_: hur går de för dig?
<Peyam_> dåligt
<propus> Peyam_: skrev åt dig via msg
<amelia> hej propus
<amelia> propus: hur går det med klustret?
<propus> amelia: jovars.. :).. lagt ner de för ikväll.. :).. har pillat med de sedan igår eftermiddag :P
<amelia> propus: du körde solaris på burkarna va?
<propus> amelia: nej nej ubuntu 10.04 lts :)
<amelia> propus: på riktigt?
<amelia> är det x86 sunar?
<propus> amelia: yeah ;) amd opteron cpuer :)
<amelia> men herregud. du måste ju prova solaris innan oracle förstör det.
<propus> amelia: njaa.. bängla med os som man inte känner till?.. njaa jag vet inte jag :P
<amelia> propus: kom igen nu.. "det är ju unix. hur svårt kan det va?"(tm)
<amelia> eller varför inte "unix som unix"(tm)
<propus> amelia: sant.. men men.. är ju helt inne på att lära mig ubuntu rakt igenom :P
<amelia> hehe. det är inte så sant faktiskt, snarare precis tvärtom.. men det är så det låter på it-avdelningar runt om i världen.
<propus> fast.. får se här under julhelgen vad man hittar på.. känner på mig att de kommer bli en del vaken tid :P
<propus> amelia: kanske du vill prova klustra om jag slänger in solaris? =)
<amelia> njä. jag har lekt lite kluster.
<amelia> men jag kan säkert bygga ihop något vansinnigt till dig på valfritt os. :)
<propus> okej skyll dig själv.. :).. kan släppa in dig i system så får du leka av dig om du har lite att göra :)
<propus> sure
<amelia> iaf i mellandagarna när jag är ledig.
<amelia> någon linux blir bra.
<amelia> nu ska jag av bussen och handla middag. ses omkring.
<propus> hejpa!
<Dynamit> Hej, jag ska komplitera xbmc och vill göra det med distcc för att minska kompliterings tiden har lyckas ängång innan men nu när jag försöker så lyckas jag inte någon som har tips på vad jag gör fel, och ja jag skriver make clean ./configure CC=distdcc make -j3 när jag ska komplitera för att det inte ska finnas rester ifrån förra kompliteringen
<propus> varför inte sudo apt-get install xbmc? =)
<Dynamit> Ubuntu 11.10
<Dynamit> därför
<propus> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<Dynamit> kör nightly
<propus> so?
<Dynamit> dem uppdaterar tame tusan inte varje kväll
<propus> vad har nightly med de att göra?
<Dynamit> Nightly av XBMC uppdateras varje dag och ska jag bli fri ifrån buggarna så ska det fn uppdateras varje dag
<Dynamit> därför kompliterar jag själv
<Dynamit> orka vänta flera dygn för att bli av med buggar
<propus> nightly är väl en webläsare?
<Dynamit> Du anv. windows va?
<propus> Njaa?
<Dynamit> Nightly är benämning på att programmet uppdateras varje dag, minst 1 gång om dagen
<propus> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-using-ppa.html
<propus> där har du en stable.
<Dynamit> om alla anv. "stable" så kommer aldrig utvecklingen framåt, och jag kör nightly versionen för att jag har upplevt mycket problem med "stable" kopian när jag körde 11.04 och gick över till nightly och vips så hade jag fått stabil och bra xbmc som kanske dummade sig någongång men fixades inom 24H
<propus> kk
<propus> men vad får du för fel kod när du kompilerar då?
<Dynamit> den verkar komplitera men märker på andra burken att den anv. aldrig den,
<propus> hu?
<Dynamit> distcc säger dig något?
<Dynamit> distcc is a program to distribute builds of C, C++, Objective C or Objective C++ code across several machines on a network
<propus> Dynamit: yeah i know..
<propus> den märker att distcc används på andra burken? eller att någon annan fil används?
<Dynamit> jag kollar med hjälp av netstat på andra maskinen och märker att inte min bärbara är ansluten till den
<Dynamit> mer än terminalen via ssh är ansluten till den maskinen ifrån min bärbara
<propus> har du lagt till den i export?
<Dynamit> ja vänta ska jag skriva hur jag har gjort
<propus> k
<Dynamit> export DISTCC_HOSTS="home vps"
<Dynamit> distccd --daemon --allow 192.168.0.192
<Dynamit> och home och vps står i hosts listan
<Dynamit> hosts filen===================== 192.168.0.192 vps
<Dynamit> 127.0.0.1 home
<Dynamit> så står det i den bärbara
<Dynamit> i den andra maskinen i host filen så står det samma sak förutom att vps är 127.0.0.1 och home 192.168.0.194
<propus> verkar ju som att 127.0.0.1 är lite galet.. som jag kan förstå de så måste home lista med en real ip
<Dynamit> 127.0.0.1 är ju loopback ipv4
<propus> och vise versa.
<Dynamit> har funkat förut men ska pröva det det går fort att ändra i hosts filerna ju
<Dynamit> ;)
<propus> joo de är inte alltid programet förstå att de överföra data med den ip'n.. blir knas.. har själv bråkat en del med de sedan igår.. dock i ett helt annat ämne :P
<propus> eller vad man ska säga..
<Dynamit> make -j3 eller hur?
<Dynamit> för 2 datorer
<propus> vad händer om du skriva -j8 ?
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> ska göra det
<Dynamit> gör bara make clean först
<Dynamit> och ./configure CC=distcc för att vara säker på att allting stämmer där
<propus> ok
<Dynamit> aset anv. inte distcc på andra datorn ändå
<Dynamit> wtf
<propus> hmm..
<propus> jag är dock inte så inne på de där.. har nämligen inte hållt på så mycket med de..
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> men jag har fått det funka förut
<Dynamit> så förstår inte varför det inte vill inte nu
<Dynamit> snacka om Rinkeby Svenska
<propus> haha
<Dynamit> verkar vilja nu
<Dynamit> make -j8 CC=distcc
<propus> har du distcc=configurerat/make/make install på andra burken?
<propus> kk
<propus> nice
<Dynamit> distcc är installerad ja
<Dynamit> tog ner server deb på den
<Dynamit> eller tog inte ens deb
<propus> kk
<Dynamit> körde bara sudo apt-get install distcc kommandot som står på deras hemsida tror jag det var jag hittade och det funkade fint att installera
<propus> ok.
<Dynamit> LOL verkar som xbmc nightly uppdateringen den senaste har blivit galen kan inte köra sudo make install för får fel, men prövar ängång till för att se om det hjälper ;)
<Dynamit> men tack propus för din hjälp
<propus> Dynamit: Np.. :)
<Dynamit> distcc sparar mig typ 54min komplettering's tid
<propus> okej har du en slö maskin? =)
<Dynamit> nej verkar som den inte anv. allt som den ska
<propus> jobbigt..
<Dynamit> AMD Athlon 64 på den bärbara vist det är X86 OS då jag fick problem som gjorde att jag var tvungen att ominstallera datorn och fick X86 kopia av den jag fick av min mentor då jag var i skolan och frågade om han hade någon Ubuntu kopia jag kunde låna
<Dynamit> och det blev X86 kopia tänkte inte på att skolans maskiner är X86 maskiner och inte X64
<Dynamit> och det går ju tyvärr inte att "conventera" X86 till X64 utan man måste ju göra ren ominstallation och jag orkar inte det
<propus> okej.. :)
<propus> men har du mindre än 2gb är de ingen idé att du kör x64..
<Dynamit> hahaha 4 GiB och AMD Athlon 64
<Dynamit> så det finns vist andledning att köra X64
<propus> Nice =)
<propus> amd rocks! =)
<Dynamit> nja
<Dynamit> Intel's är gjort för att spela med
<Dynamit> AMD är gjorda för att hantera grafik som bildhantering och filmredigering
<propus> Jaa.. då passar amd bra för mig.. spelar inget.. :P
<Dynamit> Att det blev AMD 64 på den bärbara var för att när jag skulle köpa bärbar så var det inte vanligt med X64 i bärbara och jag kände att jag måste ha X64 då jag programmerar en hel del.
<Dynamit> Har en arb. hdd som ligger X64 Win7 ultimate på för att göra mina arbeten på
<Dynamit> och en för privata saker där anv. jag Ubuntu
<propus> okej =)
<propus> jag bara ubuntu på mina maskiner .)
<Dynamit> andledningen att jag har två hdd till den bärbara att byta mellan är ju att jag anser att mina "kunder" inte ska bli drabbade om jag klantar mig så jag bestämde mig för att ha 2 hdd en priv. och en arb. hdd så ställer jag till det så blir inte "kunderna" drabbade bara jag
<propus> över gett windows..
<einand_> Dynamit: låter vettigt
<Dynamit> Tror du min kopia är okej enligt M$ LOL
<propus> hehe crack the world :P
<einand_> själv skulle jag vilja överge windows, men tyvär så prioriterar jag batteri tid
<einand_> då jag arbetar i båda os lika bra
<propus> einand: får man sämre batteri tid i linux?
<einand> propus: krafigt förra året testa jag 50-60 datorer fick allt mellan 40-60% sämre batteri tid i linux
<Dynamit> kör med frekvenskontrollen då
<einand> beror så otroligt mycket drivrutiner så det är inte klokt
<einand> tex, en "MS Windows (ren)" ger mig 5 timmar batteri, drar jag in samsungs egna drivare får jag 7 timmar
<Dynamit> och stryp CPU till 2,18 eller vad din stödjer
<Dynamit> istället för 3,18GhZ
<propus> einand: åhh fan.. visste jag inte.. har isf en laptop.. använder den dock bara när jag behöver använda en konsoll kabel :P
<einand> Dynamit: hjälper inte eett piss, när 99.9% av alla världens datorer har skadad ACPI
<Dynamit> Då är min dator 00,1% av datorerna då
<einand> propus: tex, mitt wifi kort drar (ca 13% mer ström när det är "oinstallerat" än när det är installerat och oanvänt
<Dynamit> för det hjälpte för mig i Ubuntu 10.10
<Dynamit> 3-4 Adobe program samtidigt när man programmerar och kör minst 2 skärmar så måste man ha X64 maskin så det blev en AMD Athlon 64 då man köpte bärbar när X64 processor i bärbara var ovanligt och jävligt "grymt" att ha i maskinen för att det var ovanligt. Nu har nästan alla bärbara X64
<propus> einand: jaa de kan jag tänka mig..
<einand> själv ångrar jag att köpte en quadcore i7 i min laptop
<Dynamit> Skulle jag inte göra
<propus> einand: hehe verkar lite kryddat med en quadcore i en laptop =)
<Dynamit> men klart spelar en del också när jag har maskin som klarar det
<einand> japp, använder ju inte cpu:n
<Dynamit> ska man ha I7 så ska man då har man quadcore
<einand> i7-2600
<einand> 3.8Ghz eller vad den är
<Dynamit> Ja ska man ha så ska man
<einand> det jag har
<einand> 8GB ram
<Dynamit> 8 GiB haha det har jag nästan i min "media dator" anv. det som "server" också till olika saker
<Dynamit> dc hubbar och vmware som kör min virtuella Ubuntu server
<derfian_> jag är tvärnöjd med en quadcore i min laptop, klarar av att kompilera kod och köra virtuella maskiner utan att den slöar ner allt för mycket. det som saknas är en ssd.
<Dynamit> glömde IRC servern också
<einand> nja, köpte datorn med 4GB men så fick jag ett erbjudade med 4GB till för 150kr, så köpte det bara för det var billigt
<einand> sedan är jag nog den enda människani världen som gillar optimus
<Dynamit> har 6GiB i den som står i vardagsrummet. 4GiB i den som står i mitt rum dock är det 1333MhZ minnerna men måste ha mer
<Dynamit> 1GiB ledigt när den datorn är i "viloläge"
<Dynamit> och naturligtvis så kan jag O.C med 5% genom att trycka på strömbrytaren snabbt
<einand>  free -m
<einand>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<einand> Mem:         15999      15721        278          0        236      12856
<einand> -/+ buffers/cache:       2628      13371
<einand> Swap:        32766         28      32738
<Dynamit> Blir att O.C grafikkortet när jag har PSU som klarar av att driva datorn utan att den dör
<einand> grafikort, är nog den prestandan jag använder sämst
<Dynamit> 256MiB grafikminne i den som står i mitt rum men kan säkert O.C till 512MiB utan problem
<Dynamit> man har ju kylning så det räcker och blir över
<propus> Dynamit: vad har du för psu?
<Dynamit> i värsta fall får jag öka varvtalet på chassi fläktarna
<Dynamit> 500W om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> men den pallar inte med det som sitter i nu
<Dynamit> Den PSU har några tusen timmar på nacken också
<propus> Dynamit: hur kan man oc:a ett gfx från 256mb till 512mb?
<Dynamit> öka klockhastigheten på delade klockan etc. tillräcklit mycket
<Dynamit> gäller att ha kylning också men det har man
<Dynamit> räcker inte kylningen får man öka fläktarna på chassit
<propus> Dynamit: du kan få köpa mitt psu om du vill?
<Dynamit> Vad är det då
<Dynamit> ?
<propus> ett corsair hx 850W http://www.dustinhome.se/corsair-hx-850w-atx12v-23-eps12v/product/5010314589?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Dynamit> Hur mycket?
<Dynamit> Har den många timmar på nacken?
<propus> Dynamit: vi kan göra ett byte.. jag fåt ditt emott och 300:- :)
<propus> näeh.. köpte de för 1½ år sedan och mina dator är på max 8 timmar per dag.. vissa dagar är den inte på alls.
<Dynamit> ok
<propus> har aldrig överklockat på min dator heller så de är inte så att psu är "tungt" belastad..
<propus> vad är de för märke du har på din psu?
<Dynamit> ska kolla på kvittot har den någonstans vet rätt exakt vart jag har den
<propus> ok
<Dynamit> AXP 500Watt är det
<propus> är de modulärt?
<Dynamit> tyvärr inte
<Dynamit> Den har varit "normal" belastad har O.C men inte så länge kanske 10Dygn totalt men 5% som max
<propus> okej..
<propus> okej okej.. ska fundera lite på saken.. har även ett geforce gts250-core edition 1gb som jag vill bli av med..
<Dynamit> Har själv Antec stora gamer chassi så jag vet hur det ser ut med vanliga nätagg
<Dynamit> ok hur mycket ska du ha för den då?
<propus> tjaa.. vad vill du ge för de?
<Dynamit> ska se vad den går på ny
<propus> peetra: !!
<maxjezy> propus, kan man köra ditt gts250 ihop med mitt 550?
<maxjezy> SLI eller va de nu heter
<propus> maxjezy: bra fråga.. borde ju iaf gå att köra som cuda kort..
<propus> eller phys eller vad de heter :)
<propus> physx
<propus> borde ju boosta om du ska spela..
<maxjezy> jo jag ska nog spela nån gång
<maxjezy> kortet ser ganska blaffigt ut
<maxjezy> undrar om de får plats med 2 kort
<propus> maxjezy: vad har du för moderkort?
<maxjezy> ska se efter
<maxjezy> gigabyte
<propus> du vet inte modell?
<maxjezy> jo fast jag har inte riktigt koll på var lappen där det står är
<maxjezy> GA-z68AP-d3
<maxjezy> Ultra Durable TM
<propus> Joo fan de får plats :)
<maxjezy> okej, hur visste du det så snabbt?
<propus> geforce gts250 kortet tar upp 2 slottar :) förmodligen gör ditt med de :)
<maxjezy> japp
<propus> så de får plats :)
<maxjezy> iofs kanske inte el räcker?
<propus> joo fan :).. jag får då plats med 2 kort på mitt mobo och jag har samma avstånd mellan pci-e slottarna :)
<maxjezy> måste läsa på lite om det finns några fördelar för de program jag kör
<propus> gör så :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, gör ett test du åt mig?
<maxjezy> http://www.eofw.org/bench/
<CasperN> maxjezy: vad har du för tid?
<maxjezy> 32.70
<CasperN> har du provat med optimerad build?
<maxjezy> nej, jag kör den från blender.org
<CasperN> prova en anpassad, det gör galet med skillnad
<maxjezy> vilken rekommenderar du?
<CasperN> dra ned en från http://www.graphicall.org/
<CasperN> som stämmer bra med din cpu
<CasperN> välj 32 eller 64 bit filtrering, OS och optimerad
<CasperN> så får du upp de aktuella
<maxjezy> ska testa det
<maxjezy> sidan har lite slow download
<maxjezy> 24 sekunder på den :)
<maxjezy> ganska stor skillnad :)
<CasperN> jupp
<maxjezy> nej, kika en episod skilda världar
<maxjezy> brb
<phnom> lolwtf, maxjezy, vad har du gjort för att straffa dig själv på detta sättet?
<phnom> Eller är det ett dryckesspel? Isåfall är det ok.
<maxjezy> fru och barn
<propus> testade blender.. vart ser man scoren?
<phnom> maxjezy: Aldrig hört talas om.
<AndroUser2> Ett test från en ny platta
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma. Jobbigt att vara ute och försöka verka social
<propus> jaa de där med att vara ute och vara social de är ju ett jävla påfund :P
<Haffe> Jag har fått mitt Huawei E220 att fungera.
<Haffe> Vad trevligt.
<antii> grattis Haffe
<peyam> hej
<propus> peyam: hur gick de för dig?
<peyam> propus:  ska köpa en rw dvd och bränna windows imorn
<peyam> inte värt min tid
<Dynamit> tror jag har en E220 är det den jag har så har jag inte haft några som helst problem med den
<Dynamit> Nix är inte E220 jag har
<Dynamit> tittade på en bild på den nu var inte den
<peyam> propus:  enligt manualen av moderkortet så borde man ha 1HDMI och inte 3 st
<itmannen> propus  Jag försöker undvika i det längsta :)
<propus> itmannen: starkt jobbat :)
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Social gemenskap IRL är ett överskattat nöje.
<propus> jepp =)
<propus> datorn är en bästa vän.. :)..
<propus> undrar man något finns ju google :P
<itmannen> Och på julaftonen kommer jag att lida. För vi ska vara med arrangera ett julfirande för dom ensamma på församlingshemmet här
<propus> Jaa de lät ju kul :P
<itmannen> Hm. Jättekul
<itmannen> Tur jag har laptop och surfplattor :)
<propus> haha
<itmannen> Ska sätta mig i ett hörn sen vi ställt iording allt och ägna mig åt det viktiga här i livet
<propus> låter vettigt tycker jag :)
<itmannen> ja ibland så gör jag något vettigt
<peyam> hej
<propus> =)
<peyam> propus:  tror att felet beror på moderkortet?
<propus> peyam: med tanke på alla errors du fick i dmesg och inteltool -a så har de nog att göra med att du inte har rätt drivrutiner..
<peyam> propus:  vet du hur jag installera dem och kan du mer specifik säga va jag behöver göra?
<propus> peyam: jovars.. men inte ikväll.. är lite upptagen med annat.. :)
<peyam> propus:  okej.
<peyam> :) tack ändå
<itmannen> propus  men det är inte onsdag
<propus> nix pix.
<propus> vad händer på onsdag?
<itmannen> propus  Du var upptagen ikväll. men lilltapåtubbakvällen är inte föreens imorgon
<propus> lilltapåtubbakvällen?
<itmannen> propus  Rätt uppfattat. Så jag fattar inte vad du skulle kunna vara upptagen med.
<propus> hänga snor :)
<itmannen> :D Trevligt
<amelia> *gäsp*
<itmannen> Gå och lägg dig. Sitt inte här och gäspa
<itmannen> Vyssan lull
<propus> amelia: din trött mössa :)
<amelia> propus: japp
<propus> :)
<itmannen> amelia  när jag var i din späda ålder så måste jag sova denna tid.
<amelia> itmannen: haha, det har jag svårt att tro... men det är nog dag om 45 min eller så..
<itmannen> amelia  men det var iaf ett bra försök av mig :)
<amelia> itmannen: jag trodde du var så gammal så du aldrig har vairt ung.
<itmannen> amelia  Nä jag föddes gammal. Dom hittade mig under en sten vid en promenad
<itmannen> Först jordens födelse. Sen kom jag krälandes upp på land
<itmannen> Och gömde mig under en sten
<itmannen> Och där låg jag och mådde gott i 20 miljoner år
<amelia> haha
<itmannen> Tills dom var tvungna att lyfta på stenet dom rackarna
<itmannen> Suck
<itmannen> Nu är jag lite orolig. Min masterdator har funkat i en vecka utan att jag lyckats förstöra något. Inte bar
<itmannen> *bra
<itmannen> Ändå så har jag installer en hel del mysko grejer. Håller jag på att ligga av mig tro ?
<itmannen> T.o.m 12.04 funkar bra :(
<amelia> låter ju som världens katastrof det där hörru
<itmannen> Mssförstå mig rätt. men det är inget roligt om alla bara
<itmannen> om allar bara funkar. inget att grotta ned min lilla hjärna med
<itmannen> Jag skriver som en kratta. Sorry
<maxjezy> itmannen, ja fan det är inte lätt att se vad du skriver ibland
<maxjezy> svenska 7
<itmannen> maxjezy  Jag sitter lite dåligt med min laptop och ser lite dåligt. ursäkta
<maxjezy> itmannen, du kan inte fixa lite belysning?
<maxjezy> skulle underlätta något enormt för oss dyslektiker som redan har svårt att läsa
<itmannen> maxjezy  Nja kostar för mycket
<maxjezy> ah, inge ikea i närheten?
<itmannen> maxjezy  Jag förstår ditt dilemma och ska försöka bättra mig
<maxjezy> itmannen, tackar
 * itmannen tänder ett ljus
<maxjezy> det värmer att någon faktiskt bryr sig om mig
<maxjezy> Philip5 verkar totalt skita i mig numera
<itmannen> Det är det nog många som gör. bryr sig alltså
<maxjezy> ibland när jag har spörsmål så dritter mensker akkurat fulstendigt i det
<itmannen> Varde ljus och det vart det :)
<maxjezy> amen
<itmannen> är du Norsk ?
<maxjezy> nej fyfan
<maxjezy> ibland på fyllan
<amelia> itmannen: datorn man använder ska ju fungera, sen hittar man på saker att mekka med ju
 * niklaswe gäspar
<itmannen> Ok. Det såg ut så på det du skrev
<maxjezy> jo, jag försökte där :)
<maxjezy> jag har varit norsk en gång i tiden
<maxjezy> några år
<itmannen> amelia  Jag förstår vad du menar. men jag blir otålig när det bara blir rutiner. Jag har ett behov av att belasta min hjärna
<itmannen> I brist på kunskap så är jag tjurig
<itmannen> Och så tycker jag ni ska beakta min ålder. jag är ingen ungdom lägre
<itmannen> längre och då blir man lite trögtänkt
<itmannen> Men jag har kamrater här som brukar vägleda vid bekymmer. Kurdistan t.ex. Guld värt
<itmannen> jisses vad klockan rusar iväg
<maxjezy> itmannen, hur gammal är du?
<itmannen> maxjezy  Jag mot 58 nu
<maxjezy> shit pommes
<maxjezy> inte dåligt
<maxjezy> blir ja så gammal blire fest
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Undrar hur gammal jag är när du fyller 58 ?
<itmannen> Död och bortglömd troligen
<Dynamit> Skulle jag kunna radera alla språk i xbmc okompliterade mappen förutom Svenskan utan att det blir några problem med kompliteringen vill "banta" xbmc ifrån saker jag ändå aldrig kommer anv.
<itmannen> Men vet ni att det går att lämna ett spår av en person på internet som finns för evigt. Det ska jag prova
<maxjezy> itmannen, typ 30 år till så är ja där
<maxjezy> jag brukade känna mig gammal här innan dig
<maxjezy> nu känner jag mig som en oskuldsfull 20 åring
<Dynamit> Är det någon här som anv. xbmc git förutom jag?
<itmannen> maxjezy  30 år ! Pinka inte på min grav :)
<maxjezy> no problems, då är jag ju nära döden och respekterar säkert gravar mer än idag
<Dynamit> Det går segt för mig så därför frågar jag, undrar om det är deras git eller om det är mycke trafik på den frekvens jag anv. för trådlösa
<Dynamit> noise nivån för det trådlösa är -91dBm--92dBm
<itmannen> Dynamit  jag har faktiskt inte en aning'
<Dynamit> git://github.com/xbmc/xbmc.git är deras git
<Dynamit> tack och lov att distcc finns det minskar tiden drastiskt i komplettering
<realubot> itmannen: Om jag hittade något objekt?
<Dynamit> fn att jag tog bort xbmc git mappen för att hämta hem allting igen för att försöka kunna installera xbmc komplitterad med senaste fixen som kom vid typ 13:00 tiden Svensk tid
<Kurdistan> ingen som har lust spela schack? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nope. Glömt det :)
<realubot> 12:47 < itmannen> realubot,  Hittade du något objekt ?
<Dynamit> Undrar hur fort Xbmc skulle bli komplitterad med två Xeon processorer på 2,16GhZ + en AMD Athlon 64 + AMD Athlon Dual Core 505e skulle ta inte kan kompliterings tiden vara långtid i alla fall det är ju en sak som är säkert
<Kurdistan> realubot, schack?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Jag har inte lust. Någon annan gång kanske...
<realubot> Kurdistan: Var spelar du?
<Kurdistan> realubot, nätet.
<Kurdistan> http://www.chessfriends.com/
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag står över. Tackar som frågar.
<itmannen> Nu är det nog för i afton. Vi ses folket
<salmiak> nån som vet hur man får program att köra fullskärm på den andra skärmen?
<salmiak> om man har två skärmar och vill maximera uppleningen av nån filmsnutt på webben tillexempel så att den maximeras på sidoskärmen med sidoskärmens upplösning och form, istället för ens vanliga skärm
<nikke> Godkväll
<nikke> fan vad jag tycker fonterna på vissa fonter är risiga i firefox jämnfört med wion
<nikke> "vissa sidor"
<nikke> :P
<Philip5> nikke: samma fonter eller använder linux ersättningsfonts för de sidorna?
<Philip5> eller fireforx på linux...
<nikke> måste vara inställningar isåfall
<nikke> För t.ex facebook & flashback ser annorlunda ut i win
<nikke> brb
<Dynamit> allting ser likadant ut för mig i Ubuntu när jag anv. Firefox som i Windows med Firefox
<einand> ubuntu har andra fonter
<Kurdistan> ubuntus egna fonter ser finare ut än windows
<Dynamit> kanske är små skillnader men fn inget jag tänker på
<Kurdistan> :) sista första tredje
<Kurdistan> chess
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Folk sitter kvar ännu kanske?
<nikke> yepp
<nikke> Dynamit: kan vara mina inställningar också
<Nafallo> nej. kom just hem.
<DrGrov> Tror jag skall gå i exil resten av Ungern resan
<DrGrov> Ta sig en rejäl tankeställare, vore gott
<DrGrov> Sorry, detta var offtopic
<salmiak> nikke: du kan väl installera windows fonter i linux har jag för mig... det är nått paket med dem
<nikke> den där msttcorefonts?
<salmiak> ja så hetter den nog ja, kan ju inte skada att ha dom fonterna installerade oxå.
<nikke> :)
<salmiak> linux är väl inte som gamla win3.11 som tog en stund extra för varje font man hade installerat. CorelDraws alla fonter segade ner uppstarten en del :-D
<nikke> hehe
<salmiak> på den gamla goda tiden samlade jag på fonter... men nuförtiden så skriver man ju inte ut så mycket så det blir lixom ingen användning av trehundraelva balla fonter....  jag saknar dem lite :-)
<nikke> salmiak: vem gör inte
<nikke> :)
<salmiak> vet nån om man kan få ut sån där edid.data i klartext? allstå om man ber nvidiadrivrutinen spara dem som "text" så sparar den ju en fil med hex helt enkelt. "00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 3c ad 00 37 .... osv" säger ju inte med så mycket. vad påstår sig skärmen klara egentligen?
<salmiak> När manualen säger olika saker beroende på vilken språköversättning man läser, och var i manualen man läser så känns ju den inte så tillförlitligt heller. Klarar en Andersson tv 1080 p i 60Hz via HDMI-ingången eller inte? >:-(
<Nafallo> salmiak: beror pa vilket sprak du satter menyerna i.
<salmiak> hahaha :-D
<salmiak> jag ska prova byta till engelsk eller dansk inställning så kanske det går bättre....... :-)
<Nafallo> :-)
<nikke> salmiak: vad för tv har du?
<nikke> Anderson ...?
<salmiak> i nvidias inställnignar kan jag iaf för 1920z1080 bara välja mellan "Auto", "60Hz (Interlace)", "50 Hz" och "24 Hz" ... så jag antar att Auto i nvidias värld helt enkelt är samma sak som översta-alternativet-i-listan, eftersom tvn säger att den kör 1920z1080i  då
<Dynamit> Fn vad iriterande får install: kan inte ta status på "xbmc.bin": Filen eller katalogen finns inte baa måste vänta på att en fix kommer för i kompliteringen så gick inget fel vad jag har sätt
<salmiak> nikke:  ja det är en "Andersson LED4240FDC PVR" heter den. dvs en tv tillverkad av Vestel (lixom 25% av tv-apparaterna i europa tydligen, men med olika namn, Anderson är netonnets namn)
<nikke> ah har själv en sån
<nikke> vad se idag, scarface eller gudfadern 3?
<DrGrov> Scarface absolut. Finns inget bättre. "Say hello to my little friend"
<nikke> DrGrov: den har man sett så många gånger
<nikke> kan inte minnas att jag sett godfather III
<DrGrov> nikke: Spelar ingen roll. Går att se om och om igen, minst 1 gång per år.
<nikke> älskar ettan, tvåan suger
<DrGrov> Gudfadern 3 är inte så pass bra som 1an och 2an. Jag älskar alla, mest kanske 2an.
<nikke> men va
<nikke> kanske ska ge tvåan en till chans då? :=
<DrGrov> nikke: Får jag fråga hur gammal är du?
<nikke> 20 :)
<nikke> lustigt att den frågan alltid kommer upp när man diskuterar såna filmklassiker :)
<DrGrov> nikke: Ok, tyckte själv lite likadant då jag såg Gudfadern filmerna första gången. Var väl typ 16-17 eller något sådant. Inte alls så intressant som när man kollar det dryga 10 år efter.
<nikke> DrGrov: dom flesta säger så
<salmiak> Ja HDMI-kabeln i sig borde väl iaf inte påverka vad nvidia låter mej använda för hastighet väl? om kabeln var för kass så borde den väl iaf försöka med den öpplösningen&hastigheten&progress men det skulle inte bli nån bild alls?
<DrGrov> nikke: Ja. Det finns ett djup i 2an som är svårt att förklara och/eller förstå då man tittar den första gången.
<nikke> har bara sett den en gång
<nikke> salmiak: nix
<nikke> inte kabeln
<salmiak> (jag blir mörkrädd för program och prylar som försöker vara smartare än sitt eget bästa)
<DrGrov> nikke: Hoppa in på #offtopic-ubuntu-se så fortsätter vi filmdiskussionen om du vill.
<nikke> absolut
<salmiak> ja då är det väl bara tvn som det kan bero på då.. ja vore ju konstigt om inte grafikkortet klarar 1080P ut via HDMI menar jag.
<salmiak> DrGrov:  oh.. finns det en sån kanal också?? var det inte nån sorts offtopic kanal som togs bort häromdan i nått möte eller vad det var?
<vainoharhainen> salmiak: jo men det var ubuntus offtopic kanal.
<vainoharhainen> salmiak: med loco regler.
<DrGrov> Nej, det utläggningen gjorde jag idag på #ubuntu-se. Inte på offtopic kanalen som vainoharhainen hänvisar till.
<salmiak> Dynamit:  "kan inte ta status på "xbmc.bin": Filen eller katalogen finns inte" ??? finns filen för dig eller inte?
<Dynamit> helt klart inte, men kompliteringen har gått felfritt
<salmiak> aha
<Dynamit> så måste vänta på uppdatering som fixar felet
<salmiak> Men den som väntar på nått gott.... (får alltid vänta så länge)
<Dynamit> Ja det har gått över 11 timmar nu
<salmiak> eller var det "den som väntar på någon som har gått, får vänta länge"?
<salmiak> de kanske finxar en uppdatering lagom i julklapp till dig :-D
<Dynamit> fn den Xbmc jag har är ju nästan 1 dygn gammal nu
<salmiak> aha rena stenåldern då alltså ;-)
<Dynamit> Ja det är ju för jävligt
<Dynamit> och jag vet att om någon dag så ska jag bosätta mig mitt ute i ingenstans med mobilt bredband och då lär det ju inte gå så bra att göra git pull för att få uppdateringarna
<DrGrov> Eller så tar du och bara glömmer det hela och njuter av tystnaden? :)
<salmiak> haha stackars dig
<salmiak> ja just det, en internet-vit-vecka helt enkelt. testa om du klarar abstinensen (utan att fuska genom att tanka hem massor i förväg)
<Dynamit> aldrig
<Dynamit> jag skulle dö
<Dynamit> vrf. tror du jag håller på nu mycket som fn
<DrGrov> Tro mig, du dör inte
<Dynamit> Jo Doktorn borde veta det
<DrGrov> Gör bara gott emellanåt att stänga av telefonen och skita blanka fan i en dator och bara njuta av tystnaden osv.
<DrGrov> Brukar alltid göra så på sommaren då jag far till sommarstugan
<salmiak> sen kan man ju aldrig vara säker på det där med tystnaden... han som äger skogen därute i ingenstannsen har just då bestämt sig för att kalhygga alltihopa och tugga flis av det och .... ja du vet.
<DrGrov> Av med allt skit och lämna det hem. Telefonen p.ga. om det händer något men 95% avstängd eller ljudlös.
<DrGrov> Ingen ursäkt, den gubben gör dig bara en tjänst.
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Får jag fråga hur gammal du är? Rent generell fråga.
<Dynamit> 21
<DrGrov> Ok.
<DrGrov> Man är förstås alldeles för insnöad idag med tekniken. Inte bra, inte bra.
<DrGrov> Skulle göra alla gott att skita i allt elektroniskt för typ 2-3 dagar och bara vara. Fundera på livet osv.
<DrGrov> Men, enough with the BS nu :)
<Dynamit> Är det bara för mig Xbmc git går segt
<Dynamit> ?
<salmiak> jag ska prova det. skita i elektronik ett par dar..... fast först ska jag tvinga den här jämrans tvskärmen att visa 1080P 60Hz. grrr... eller iaf vara säker på att den faktiskt inte klarar mer för att turkarna har sparat in fem spänn nånstanns när de gjorde den, fast glömt att berätta om det,.
<Dynamit> Hur ska du klara dig utan teknik
<Dynamit> ge fn i tv'n
<Dynamit> för den är en dator i dagens läge
<DrGrov> Tro mig, testat detta flertalet gånger. Bort med telefonen först och främst, då det begäret släpper så försvinner allt annat begär lika snabbt.
<salmiak> javisst är det en dator, fast ihopbyggd med en stooor skärm. förmodligen en ganska klen dator dock. men den klarar att spela upp (och in) på usb iaf... undrar om man skulle kunna installera linux på den?
<Dynamit> Det spelar inge roll dagens tv apparater är en dator och bra många går att uppdatera som kund också
<Dynamit> vilket jag inte förstår varför
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-21
<salmiak> ja det stod nått om det... man kan tydligen uppdateras sig - men den hämtar uppdateringarna från tv-signalen???? alltså skulle svt eller teracom sända ut uppdateringar till min tv? skulle inte tro det....
<Dynamit> Vilken operatör som helst kan göra det
<DrGrov> Jag uppdaterade min LG 42" LCD TV med att kopiera över på USB-sticka installationsfilerna och sedan lägga in det in i datorn. Voila så var det i skick.
<Dynamit> bara skicka signalen
<DrGrov> Alltså lägga in USB-stickan i TVns USB-plats.
<Dynamit> DrGrove det spelar inge roll jag ser fortfarande inte vitsen med att kunna uppdatera tv som kund
<DrGrov> Finns visst en vits
<Dynamit> vadå
<Dynamit> riskera tv varje gång
<DrGrov> Nej nej nej
<Dynamit> att den slutar funka för att flashninger blir fel
<salmiak> hade ju iofs varit trevligt om den klarat av WEBM-packat film också... och MKV fullt ut, hittills har jag bytt skal på dem till MP4 för att tvn ska gå med på det iaf, fastän den påstår sig stöda MKV. fast inte med den kodek som det jag vill se har tydligen.
<DrGrov> Du har nog tror jag mera viktiga saker än att flasha TVn, t.ex. datorn är ju viktigare men blir man lika upphetsad av rädsla för att uppdatera sin dator? Nej, p.ga. det är fortfarande möjligt utan strul.
<Dynamit> mkv stödjer den alldes säkert men codec var en annan sak
<salmiak> låter smidigt om man kan uppdatera med en usb-fil ja...
<Dynamit> salmiak flash är som att omprogrammera gamla moderkort bios
<Dynamit> klantar man sig så slutar allting att funka
<DrGrov> Alltså går ju TVn också att flasha. Jag märkte direkt att TVn blev lite snabbare i t.ex. kanalval och mindre småsaker. Inget märkvärdigt men energisparfunktionen tar mindre ström.
<DrGrov> SÃ¥ ser man ju till att man inte klantar sig.
<DrGrov> Jag menar, inte går man ju ut t.ex. utan byxor i -30 C ? :D LOL
<Dynamit> Spelar inge roll det kan bli ström avbrott exakt när den raderar hela bios för att skriva den nya
<Dynamit> och vola ingen tv längre
<Dynamit> och du som kund får skiten
<DrGrov> Du tror på riktigt i en lite större stad, liten t.om. att man faktiskt får ett strömavbrott med väldigt stor sannolikhet?
<DrGrov> Skulle inte riktigt tro det men visst, säger väl så.
<salmiak> Dynamit: ja det väl så med tvapparater fortfarande ja.. inte som som moderna moderkort (ja år 2000 och senare kanske?) som har en failsafe bios i reserv att gå tillbaka till
<Dynamit> se jag kan klanta mig på mitt moderkort på stora datorn
<DrGrov> Alltså skall man inte göra sådant man helt enkelt inte behärskar. Man håller sig till sådant man tror sig kunna göra utan att förstöra något.
<Dynamit> och bara stoppa in moderkortets skiva eller masslagrings enhet som har moderkortets bios på sig
<DrGrov> Klart man får ta ansvar som kund om man är fullständigt ute och cyklar med det man gör.
<Dynamit> Det spelar ingen roll DrGrov till och med utbildad personal råkar ut för olyckor som dem måste laga
<salmiak> fast innerst inne vill jag ju hacka biosen på tv, och programmera om den och bygga in egna funktioner och....
<Dynamit> och om personal som har utrustning för att laga mer eller mindre alla fel kan klanta sig så kan fn vem som helst klanta sig
<DrGrov> Säger fortfarande BS. Utbildad personal i detta läge är väl rent ut sagt BS. Dom gör nog fan i mig inte något annorlunda än både du och jag, enda skillnaden är att dom kan förklara saken lite mera avancerat.
<salmiak> nått sånnt ja :-D
<Dynamit> inte
<Dynamit> så du har alla service kablarna
<Dynamit> till alla tv apparaterna
<salmiak> service kablarna ?
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Nej, behöver inte då jag helt enkelt aldrig haft sådana problem du beskriver.
<Dynamit> Nej inte jag heller men risken finns att dem händer
<DrGrov> Jag har ordnat allting i uppdateringsväg själv och kommer fortsättningsvis att göra så oavsett vad någon säger p.ga. jag litar på det jag gör.
<Dynamit> och då måste man ha dem
<DrGrov> Men visst, orkar inte alls ha denna diskussion mera då den absolut inte leder någonstans. Alla får ju göra precis som dom vill eller inte vill.
<einand> vem som helst kan klanta sig, senaste exemplet är mig själv när jag fick min rc-bil att explodera igår
<Dynamit> Även om risken är liten så finns det ju fortfarande eller hur DrGrov
<DrGrov> Ja, säkert finns ju risken. Jag säger ju inte emot sannolikheten att det faktiskt kan hända men pointerar att jag aldrig råkat ut för något du just precis har beskrivit. Visst, det händer och så går man vidare.
<salmiak> jajustja det finns service meny i tv-apparater ja.... kommer jag klara av att inte ta reda på lösenordskoden till den och ändra runt där? om man bara hittar hur man ska starta den... typ hålla in meny medans man slår på eller nått så hmm
<Dynamit> salmiak ja det gör det men det finns alltid i dagens läge en port på tv'n som är gjort för service som gör att dem kan flasha och programmera om det mesta även om tv'n inte startar så du ser någonting
<salmiak> explodera? wow.....
<salmiak> aha
<Dynamit> ofta står det service port nära den kontakten men rent teoretisk sätt så går det att anv. t.ex. USB porten som service port
<salmiak> aha
<DrGrov> Nå väl, sovdags
<DrGrov> Natti
<salmiak> Yessss! tvn kunde visst 1080P i 60Hz iaf. fast bara om man trycker på den lilla knappen "Advanced..." i nvidias inställningar, för då kan man förutom att ställa in panning om har lust till det (vem skulle vilja?), även välja mellan flera val för uppdateringsfrekvens. förutom de i "Basic" även 60Hz (2), 60Hz (3), 60Hz (4) pch 50Hz (2) där "60Hz (2)" betyder progress!
 * salmiak dansar runt en liten dans
 * realubot dansar runt salmiak.
<salmiak> hehe
<salmiak> fast undrar hur nvidia-programmerarena tänkt egentligen. varför ha fyra 60Hz där en av dem betyder progressivt och de andra tre interlaced, och per default välja en av de interlaceade
<UkuleleSolen> God natt i stugan!
<salmiak> gonatt gonatt UkuleleSolen :-)
<UkuleleSolen> Någon mer än jag som är vaken alltså
<salmiak> jag ska prexcis, finally, försöka hitta fram till sängen här
<salmiak> jodå vaken är jag, men det ska nog strax bli ändring på. fast kanske en dusch först kanske
<UkuleleSolen> aha :)
<salmiak> UkuleleSolen: du råkar inte sitta inne på kunskap om hur man startar ett fönster på ett visst ställe?
<UkuleleSolen> kan det ha något att göra med var fönstret var då man sist stängde det? Det brukar funka för mig
<salmiak> nja det beror nog på från program till program
<UkuleleSolen> Pidgin exempelvis. Det vill jag alltid ha längst till höger på den högra skärmen. Det startar alltid upp där... eftersom jag alltid har det där... och alltid stänger det där
<salmiak> mmm. fast alla program är nog inte så, och ibland vill man starta på annat ställe. Jag tror iaf firefox beslutar för sig hur stor fullscreen är när man startar fönstret, även om man sen flyttar firefox till den andra skärmen, som har en annan storlek, kommer fullscreen vara första skärmens storlek... utfyllt med kritvitt till höger förståss
<UkuleleSolen> Så, det är upp till program-kodaren att bestämma detta?
<salmiak> tänkte det kanske funnas nån standard unixig kommandoradsparameter kanske
<UkuleleSolen> Inte vad jag känner till, på rak arm
<salmiak> nåja jag får leta en annan dag. natti natti nu.
<Haffe> Hej.
<niklaswe> hej.
<phnom> morrn
<niklaswe> hur står det till med folket?
<itmannen> På västfronten intet nytt
<lilleman72> uptime: 5d 5h 10m 45s :: record: 2w 2d 18h 18m 32s
<Haffe> Undrar om jag ska ta och duscha och byta kläder.
<phnom> lilleman72: Bah, har mer uptime på min laptop.
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för en åktur IRL.
<amelia> morrn!
<amelia> sista dagen innan semestern nu då.
<kodein> nästan iaf
<kodein> men lönedag, förvånande nog
<amelia> gud vad det ska bli skönt med semester.. som jag har längtat.
<kodein> haha, ja, det var ett tag sen man var lite ledig nu
<kodein> ska bli skönt att stänga av lite
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
 * itmannen lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. Han är hemma igen.
<Haffe> Jag kommer ihåg en artikel om jobbutveckling.
<Haffe> Den sa bl.a. att ifall det du tänker på när du är på jobbet är när du är ledig nästa gång så är det nog dags att se sig om efter ett nytt jobb.
<antii> amelia: skönt :o)
<antii> amelia: hur länge?
<Haffe> Jag köpte kängor igår.
<Haffe> Jag blev rätt chockerad.
<Haffe> 1100:- för ett par kängor var ett helt ok pris.
<amelia> antii: till 2/1
<amelia> Haffe: det är väl en sanning med modifikation. att längta efter semestern när det är 7 timmar kvar är normalt... något annat vore förmodligen ohälsosamt.
<amelia> Haffe: men gör man det alltid är det ju en annan sak.
 * itmannen får ingen semester för han är sjukskriven
<kodein> min chef har varit ledig den här veckan. hon var med andra ord bara här 8 timmar per dag måndag och tisdag
<amelia> fast mest längtar jag nog efter att få sova längre än till kl 7 så jag slipper vara ås jävla trött.
<kodein> inte omöjligt att hon dyker upp idag heller.
<amelia> kodein: haha
<amelia> kodein: sånt där kan inte vara hälsosamt.. man måste ju kunna släppa jobbet ibland också.
<amelia> godmorgon min käre propus!
<kodein> amelia: ja, så är det ju. men hon har faktiskt lyckats ha semester på riktigt ibland också
<kodein> men nu är det lite knyta ihop säcken på några rekryteringar som behöver bli klart
<amelia> kodein: hehe, iofs så finns det en poäng med att jobba på semestern... man kan göra det när man vill, hur man vill och vad man vill. det kan vara väldigt stimulerande och roligt.
<kodein> jovars
<Haffe> amelia: Jag har hört att det bara är övermänniskor som klarar av att gå upp vid 7 varje dag.
<haaga> har ni låst offtopickanalen?
<kodein> övermänniskor kör väl polyfasisk sömncykel?
<amelia> Haffe: det kan nog stämma för jag klarar inte av det, jag bara måste göra det.
<itmannen> haaga, Nope
<Haffe> kodein: Du vet väl var mitt citat kommer ifrån?
<phnom> haaga: Den är nerlagd
<itmannen> haaga,  Nu såg jag fel. Tyckte det stod "läst"
<Haffe> Det är från vår gemensamma fiendes hyllningstal till en annan av våra gemmensamma fiender.
<kodein> det är för tidigt på morgonen för att jag ska komma ihåg sånt
<haaga> phnom: aah
<amelia> haaga: ja. det beslutades på förra loco-mötet att stänga kanalen.
<haaga> aah, trodde jag hade fått hjärnblödning och skrev fel
<phnom> haaga: Några av oss bytte till #offtopicsnack istället, men det är rätt dött just nu också.
<Haffe> Jag får en idé.
<kodein> are you pondering what I'm pondering?
<Haffe> A giant kebab?
<haaga> tack phnom :)
<kodein> kan allah tillreda en kebab som är så stor att han själv inte kan äta upp den?
<antii> amelia: skönt :)
<Haffe> Kan buddha tillverka ett riskorn som är så litet att inte ens buddha kan hitta det?
<kodein> descartes sade ju att atomer inte finns eftersom gud knappast skulle göra något som är så litet att han själv inte kan klyva det
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ bra yttrande.
<Haffe> 'Rapping against you is not even fun, it is like someone set your brain on stun'.
<kodein> och idag är alltså dagen då alla på avd. sjukskriver sig
<amelia> oh, happy days!
<amelia> får ni jullov imorgon? :P
<kodein> nä, eller, det beror ju på
<Haffe> Du får väl julledighet när du tar ut den?
<kodein> iofs är det väl lite blandat sjukskrivning och vab
<Haffe> Sitta och lyssna på lite Adolphson & Falk.
<kodein> kontrollen blinkar blå?
<amelia> har varit en sväng i hallen idag... man blir ju alldeles knäsvag så fina datans det bor där.
<bamsefar> :)
<amelia> bamsefar: en av dem andades tungt i nacken på mig... en p5:a också!
<Coffe> lol
<amelia> nu blir det lunch
<bamsefar> amelia: Dirty...
<Haffe> kodein: Hur många maskiner i racket där Minsky står är egentligen igång?
<kodein> vetint
<Dynamit> Är det någon som är haj på distcc?
<kodein> Fergus Henderson.
<Haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fergus_Henderson ?
<kodein> densamme
<Dynamit> Det har visat sig att när jag installerade så gjordes inte kontot distcc men jag var tvungen att skriva in lösenord när jag skapade anv. så hur ska jag få distcc att förstå att den måste skicka lösenord?
<kodein> vore det inte lämpligare med nycklar istället?
<Dynamit> Det spelar mig inte stor roll jag vill få distcc att göra sitt jobb
<kodein> ansluter du via tcp eller ssh?
<HeMan> distcc kör väl på egen port?
<kodein> HeMan: eller via ssh
<Dynamit> Jag kör distcc egna port
<HeMan> Dynamit: då ska den inte behöva lösen
<Dynamit> Jag vet inte jag var tvungen att skriva lösen för att få lägga till anv.
<Dynamit> för distcc fanns inte
<Dynamit> Får liksom inte distcc att funka som det ska har höjt ända till -j1024 och får fortfarande kompliterings problem
<Dynamit> tror jag har prövat med 10240 också
<Dynamit> Dog alla?????
<Dynamit> Skulle vara jätte glad om jag fick distcc att funka till 100%
<HeMan> Dynamit: kolla med tcpdump eller wireshark om den försöker ansluta mot någon av maskinerna
<Dynamit> Dem är anslutna det har jag sätt
<Dynamit> står rsync och estable
<Dynamit> några wait också
<HeMan> umm, rsync?
<HeMan> rsync != distcc
<kodein> ärusäker?
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> jag kan försöka komplitera vlc snart så kan jag kopiera
<HeMan> distcc kör på port 3632 och rsync kör på port 873
<Dynamit> dem finns i uppsjö när jag kör distcc
<Dynamit> också
<Dynamit> jag gör tcpdump och greppar denna dator's ip anslutningar
<Dynamit> på hjälp datorn
<HeMan> Dynamit: hur ser det ut på din distcc-medhjälpare?
<Dynamit> menar du tcpdump?
<HeMan> Dynamit: med koppel osv
<Dynamit> ok
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror man kan slå på debug-info i distcc-demonen med
<HeMan> Dynamit: den har nog förresten igång lite loggar default
<Dynamit> jag håller på med en build-dep så jag ska sätta igång distcc så fort den är färdig får ta xbmc och komplitera igen ;)
<HeMan> är vlc förresten så stort att man behöver distcc nu för tiden?
<Dynamit> så ska vi se
<Dynamit> tar det som exempel
<HeMan> eller xbmc med för den delen
<Dynamit> kompliterar xbmc också med mycket annat
<HeMan> Dynamit: prova först kompilera en .c-fil med distcc för hand
<Dynamit> förhand hur menar du nu?
<Dynamit> Heman vad menar du med för hand?
<Coffe> någon som anv sssd ?
<antii> sssd?
<antii> ah.
<Haffe> SS ssd?
<antii> Haffe: :P
 * antii ger Haffe lite kaffe.
<Haffe> Tack så mycket.
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/Lkz7y9TJ bevis på att distcc gör sitt jobb att ansluta till den andra datorn i alla fall
<Dynamit> vist det är lite men det blir mer ju längre kompliteringer håller på
<Dynamit> HeMan har dött skicka likbilen
<Haffe> Ska den vidare till limfabriken eller till bårhuset?
<Dynamit> bårhuset han är ju död
<Dynamit> irirterande att jag inte får distcc att funka till 100%
<Dynamit> fatar inte vad felet är för distcc ansluter till hjälp datorn har sätt det med hjälp av netstat
<Haffe> Dynamit: Ja.
<Haffe> Det utesluter ju inte limfabriken.
<Dynamit> Haffe titta på http://pastebin.com/ZzdLa4Ee så ser du också att distcc anv. hjälp datorn
<Haffe> Jag har aldrig använt distcc så jag har ingen aning.
<Dynamit> Men du ser ju i netstaten att porten anv.
<Haffe> Ja?
<Dynamit> skulle vara skönt att få den att funka som den ska. tänk dig själv att komplitera hela koder på under 3-5min istället för typ 30min
<Haffe> Ja, jag vet.
<Haffe> Jag hörde om ett projekt att använda en SUN E20k för att bygga kod för några sparcstations.
<Haffe> Det gick inte så bra.
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/dt6M8ppG
<Dynamit> där ser man verkligen att det verkar som den gör det den ska
<spixx> Mörrn! :D
<spixx> någon av er som är lite hajj på vart man skall husera "php sessions" de tillfälliga filer som man behöver?
<Nafallo> tillfalliga filer later som /tmp
<antii> mv Nafallo /tmp/
 * Nafallo ar allt annat an tillfallig
<antii> :)
<antii> Lies.
<Nafallo> pa angot vis kanns det bra att antii inte vet min alder...
<antii> hoho..
<antii> tråkig du var :P
<Dynamit> Blir mer galen än vad jag redan är
<Nafallo> Dynamit: pff. du forsoker bara bli med i galenskaparna.
<Dynamit> Jag får ju inte distcc funka som det ska
<phnom> för ingenstans blir man så fin, som hos frisören...
<Nafallo> Dynamit: borja om fran borjan med gentoo's tutorials? :-)
<Nafallo> om nagon dist kan distcc lar det vara dem ;-)
<Dynamit> jag tittar ju men blir inte klok
<Nafallo> try harder ;-)
<spixx> Nafallo: Inte helt 100% på att det är bättre? /var/lib/php/session är default för detta men i mitt system är den 770 :S
<Nafallo> spixx: 770 sager inte mycket utan anvandare och grupp
<Dynamit> då har man gör remove och install av distcc igen
<spixx> session : root:www-data
<Nafallo> spixx: right... sa vad du har for problem med de rattigheterna?
<spixx> men php appsen klagar ändå på att de inte får skapa saker i den foldern...
<spixx> och vad jag minns kör php som www eller tvärtom snarare :p
<Nafallo> spixx: ehrm. sa vad har dina php-processer for anvandare och vilka grupper ar den anvandaren i?
<Haffe> Vet ni vad?
<spixx> nobody :D?
<Nafallo> spixx: da har du nog hittat problemet nu.
<Nafallo> spixx: byta mapp lar inte hjalpa.
<spixx> Well om du sätter med www-data i www-data gruppen fungerar det *
<spixx> >_> för den var inte med där men trodde att det som var primärgrupp stod i passwd :S
<Nafallo> ehrm. bara om php kors som www-data sakert? :-)
<Nafallo> i.e. var tusan fick du nobody ifran? ;-)
<phnom> Haffe: Fisk?
<Haffe> :)
<Nafallo> Haffe: 42
<Haffe> Hohoho.
<Haffe> Så vad har alla glada människor för sig såhär i juletid?
<Nafallo> jobbar.
<Dynamit> blir mer galen en vad jag redan är pga. att distcc inte vill till 100% och ska löda antennkontakt så den funkar som den ska LOL
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Har du ett Huawei E220?
<HeMan> så! tillbaks från lunchen
<Dynamit> Har en E150 om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> ok HeMan
<Dynamit> får inte distcc att vilja
<HeMan> Dynamit: vad säger tcpdump då?
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/ZzdLa4Ee
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller vad säger distcc då?
<HeMan> Dynamit: det där var bara netstat
<Dynamit> distcc säger inte mycket dem kompliterar men slutar mitt i fast den inte borde
<Dynamit> anv. inte tcpdump så mycket hur kan jag filtrera ut så bara anslutningar ifrån dator x kommer fram
<HeMan> Dynamit: lägg till --verbose när du startar distccd
<HeMan> Dynamit: tcpdump host 192.168.0.194
<kodein> hur får jag procmail att läsmarkera inkommande mail?
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/62H30rSh
<Dynamit> säger den på hjälp datorn
<HeMan> Dynamit: har du kollat distcc-loggen?
<Dynamit> tom så innåt bängen
<Dynamit> /var/log/distcc.log tom
<kodein> så distccd säger ingenting när du startar det?
<Dynamit> nix den startar som den ska
<kodein> fast med verboseflagga ska den ju peta ur sig nånting
<Dynamit> det gör den
<Dynamit> men distcc --daemon --allow 192.168.0.0/24 så är den tyst
<Dynamit> eller inte med distcc
<Dynamit> då men när jag kör distccd men samma kommando är den tyst
<HeMan> Dynamit: prova sätta "export DISTCC_VERBOSE=1" innan du startar bygget
<HeMan> Dynamit: dvs inte på hjälpmaskinen
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> och sedan make -j8 CC=distcc eller hur?
<HeMan> ja eller utan -j8
<Dynamit> ska pröva ska bara komplitera en sak först
<Dynamit> eller kompliteringen är klar
<Dynamit> bara installationen kvar
<Dynamit> så
<HakanS> amelia: Vet du hur man flyttar över mail från Lotus Notes till något annat mail-system? T.ex outlook.
<Dynamit> datorerna pratar med varandra som fn
<HeMan> Dynamit: du kan även göra en helloworld.c och köra distcc helloworld.c
<Dynamit> nu verkar det som distcc kompliterar
<Dynamit> för i kompliteringen står det nu hela tiden distcc *********************************
<Haffe> Det kan vara en fälla.
<phnom> A trap?
<Haffe> Ja.
<phnom> That's not a trap, it's a spacestation!
<amelia> HakanS: inte på rak arm, men det borde väl finnas något sätt att exportera sin maillåda.
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/tcPMKADc
<Dynamit> där ser du tcpdump HeMan
<Dynamit> en snabb en men ändå
<Haffe> Nu säger jag.
<amelia> HakanS: men ska du migrera lotus notes till exchange lär du göra det på serversidan.
<Haffe> TCP/IP
<HeMan> Dynamit: ah, jo då pratar dom
<Dynamit> tack så mycket
<Dynamit> nu får man se om det blir så bra resultat som det borde
<HakanS> amelia: Hittar inget sätt att exportera förutom att arkivera mail-lådan i nsf-format.
<HakanS> amelia: Jag jobbar på Saab Automobile, och som du säkert hört har företaget gått i konkurs.
<Dynamit> eller om jag måste ändra något i inställningarna för distcc så balansen blir bättre
<HakanS> amelia: Vi använder Lotus Notes som mail-system och nu skulle jag vilja kunna spara mina personliga mail så jag kan läsa dem hemma. Går det att konvertera dem så jag kan få in dem i MS Outlook?
<amelia> HakanS: jag vet inte. jag jobbar inte så.
<amelia> HakanS: vore det inte bättre med ett vpn och en notes-klient hemma?
<Dynamit> någongång så ska jag komplitera en kod med min server + datorn i vardagsrummet och bärbara bara för att se hur undan det går
<HakanS> amelia: Eftersom företaget kursat är det väl bara frågan om timmar innan mailsystemet läggs ner.
<amelia> HakanS: ah, såg inte det där om saab.
<amelia> HakanS: det finns en export-funktion, vad den gör jag vet inte.
<amelia> HakanS: gissningsvis har du använt notes längre än jag.
<Dynamit> tack så mycket HeMan
<Dynamit> *Kram*
<amelia> HakanS: http://tech.niques.info/export-lotus-notes-email-free/ <- första träffen på google. kanske kan vara något?
<amelia> HakanS: annars är väl det enklaste att bara forward:a de mail som är dina privata till en av dina privata mailadresser.
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, det är nog enklast. Verkar vara lite omständigt att exportera mailen.
<amelia> HakanS: verkar inte som det finns någon bra sätt att göra det..
<HakanS> amelia: Nej, det blir till att vidarbefordra mailen till hem-adressen.
<Philip5> HakanS: har du varit snäll i år då så tomten kommer med många hårda paket??
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag vet inte ens vad jag önskar mig.
<HakanS> Philip5: Själv då?
<Philip5> HakanS: en fet systemkamera eller videokamera?!!
<Philip5> vet inte om jag varit så snäll
<HakanS> Philip5: Tyvärr för dyrt. Har ju blivit av med jobbet.
<HeMan> jag har önskat mig en tellstick duo
<Philip5> HakanS: du kanske kan få ett nytt jobb i julklapp då
<HakanS> Philip5: Man kan ju alltid hoppas.
<Philip5> HakanS: jag kan annars packa valfri systemkamera på bild i ett debian-paket åt dig som du kan installera på julafton ;)
<nikke> :)
<Nafallo> Philip5: satt den som bakgrund automagiskt.
<Philip5> typ
<Nafallo> Philip5: inte for att du vet hur man gor sadant i gnome... men iaf.
<Philip5> Nafallo: haha, det ska väl inte vara så svårt
<Philip5> HakanS: men du får bara önska en valfri nikonkamera ;)
<Haffe> Önska kan man alltid göra.
<Haffe> Jag önskar mig en doktorsexamen.
<kodein> jag önskar mig en ponny
<kodein> och en lans
<Haffe> Vilken färg?
<kodein> lila
<Haffe> Och lansen?
 * Nafallo har en pony(.magicalforest.net)
<kodein> träimitation
<Haffe> jaquaranda?
<Haffe> Sveriges enda jaquarandafärgade våldsprodukt.
<Hej123> Öh hej
<kodein> hej123, Hej123
<Hej123> Händer
<kodein> fötter
<Hej123> Armar
<Haffe> Hovar
 * amelia önskar sig en egen System Z.
<amelia> vem är jultomte?
<nikke> någon som följer utvecklingen av mate?
<Nafallo> amelia: Philip5
<gusnan> hur har Torvalds gjort nu då - använder han fortfarande Xfce, eller har gått till Mate?
<nikke> xfce är soft men ändå inte gnome
<speedxcore> Söker ett grymt time-line program till ubuntu. vill mata in data och få ut något i denna stilen: http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelArticles/Images/timeline/Timeline-for-Benjamin-Franklin.gif
<Philip5> hoe hoe hoe
<amelia> Nafallo: gött
<nikke> Philip5: har du mate hos dig som .deb? :)
<Philip5> vad är mate?
<nikke> gnome2 :)
<nikke> kan man säga
<Philip5> usch nä
<nikke> nej juste du är ju kde fantasten
<Philip5> yes box
<nikke> rätta mig om jag har fel men finns mate inte bara för mint?
<Philip5> verkar finnas för arch
<Philip5> nikke: http://sourceforge.net/projects/matede/
<nikke> Philip5: bygg :)
<Philip5> nikke: vägrar!
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<nikke> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> nikke: rolig beskrivning de har på sin skrivbordsmiljö: " MATE Desktop Environment, a non-intuitive and unattractive desktop for users,  using traditional computing desktop metaphor."
<nikke> haha
<lag^> Tja!
<haaga> Tjaba!
<lag^> Vad händer?
<haaga> jobba jobba jobba
<lag^> åka tåg åka tåg  åka tåg
<lag^> bläää
<amelia> SEMESTER!!!
<Nafallo> snart sa :-)
<swecarp> snart
<haaga> jag har ingen semester :(
 * kodein tar haagas semester
<haaga> kodein: inte mycket att ta :)
<kodein> nä, men man får väl ta det som går
<amelia> hhaha
<haaga> :(
<nikke> Halloj igen
<nikke> tror ni att det är möjligt att använda mitt samsung bluetooth headset till datorn? och skype?
<nikke> har ju bluetooth på datorn självklart
<nikke> det är till telefoner
<Nafallo> ja
<nikke> sweet
<Nafallo> tror dessutom det tog langre tid att fraga an att fa det att fungera ;-)
<HeMan> jag har kört det förut, det funkade men det var nästan helt omöjligt att få Skype att sluta försöka använda bluetooth-headsetet sen
<nikke> Nafallo: haha det var bara en tanke som slog mig
<nikke> ahh okey
<haaga> HeMan: Skype fick väl separationsångest :)
<HeMan> haaga: antagligen!
<haaga> Den parade sig väl med headsetet
<haaga> Skype för iOS var en liten besvikelse. Kunde genomföra ett samtal
<haaga> Sen gick det varken att ringa eller att bli uppringd
<Nafallo> jag har hort att de coola kidsen anvander viber nu for tiden.
<lag^> skype för android var inte heller så mycket att hurra för
<lag^> inte viber heller för den delen
<lag^> funkade fint i början när jag använde den
<lag^> men nu är det bara feta delays
<lag^> det jag säger hör den andra femton sekunder senare
<haaga> vafan gör Skypeutvecklarna? De måste ju ta lsd för att intala sig själv att appen fungerade
<Nafallo> folk har val borjat anvanda det, och de har inte sett till att skala ut ordentligt :-)
<lag^> och trots att jag sitter i samma rum som min router (kopplar upp mobilen till routern när jag är hemma).. så får jag ändå kass mottagning.
<lag^> på viber
<Nafallo> haaga: de fungerar sakert med deras test-servrar som inte har hela klotet anslutet :-P
<haaga> Nafallo: typ
<lag^> enligt viber själva ska dom ha bättre ljud än själva telefonen
<lag^> eller vad man ska säga
<lag^> när man ringer via sin operatör
<itmannen> Vi inom ubuntu-videoprojektet använder Skype i Ubuntu helt utan problem
<haaga> jag vill bara ha något simpelt att använda när man lirar bf3
<lag^> ventrilo? :P
<haaga> på ps3..
<lag^> inte vet jag
<lag^> :<
<lag^> jag kan inget sånt
<Nafallo> haha. och du testar saker som ar menade for samtal? :-)
<lag^> trodde bf3 var till datorn
<Nafallo> teamspeak/ventrilo/mumble/whatever
<haaga> Fördelen med skype är ju att det finns till det mesta
<nikke> hur ser jag om bluetoothen fungerar på min laptop
<nikke> dvs drivrutiner osv
<haaga> Jag satt med en iPhone, polaren med en Android och en tredje med dator
<haaga> Man skulle ju kunna köra den interna chatten i bf3, men eftersom det verkar vara samma audioingenjörer hos dice som skype så fungerar inte den
<Nafallo> haaga: ventrilo, teamspeak och mumble fick alla traffar pa android market.
<haaga> Måste kolla hur det är på app store
<nikke> tror inte min bluetooth i laptopen fungerar riktigt
<nikke> finns en knapp man kan trycka på och den ska lysa på tangentbordet så bluetoothen sätts på
<haaga> jag är en ofrivillig iphoneägare
<nikke> iphone är den bästa telefonen
<nikke> enligt mig
<haaga> jag saknar android
<propus> iphone är gay
<kodein> vårda gärna språket, propus
<haaga> jag tror inte en telefon kan ha en läggning, men däremot så verkar utvecklare på androidplattformen lite bättre på att prissätta sina appar
<haaga> 38 kr för TeamSpeak på app store
<haaga> Mumble verkar inte finnas, hittar bara iMumble vilket är på franska
<lag^> haaga: Du kanske måste snacka på franska om du använder den :P
<itmannen> haaga  Men det finns i Android Market gratis
<Kurdistan> hej lag^ och itmannen :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tjena unge man
<haaga> möjligen! Och det är ju problematiskt, jag kan ju typ bara säga oui på franska
<Kurdistan> :) ingen av er som gillar schack?
<Kurdistan> haaga, :) räcker att du vet vem zidane är.
<haaga> itmannen: du ser, iOS-utvecklare vill bara ha en massa pengar!
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä jag  är för trögtänkt
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :)
<lag^> haaga: :p
<phnom> nikke: MAppa den rätt då. :P
<nikke> phnom: ?
<Kurdistan> phnom, skåning. schack? :)
<Kurdistan> du som gillar österländsk :P.
<haaga> Kurdistan: Vart tvungen att googla zidane
<phnom> nikke: Ja, om den inte funkar så är den antagligen inte mappad till att göra det du vill att den ska göra.
<lag^> undra om man ska våga ta sig till bistron
<Kurdistan> haaga, du skämtar? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  En gammal man med ena foten i graven kan inte spela schack
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jovars.
<haaga> Kurdistan: erm, nej?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, nejdå du är ung i sinnet.
<haaga> jag != fotboll
<Kurdistan> haaga, :) genomtidernas främsta fotbollsgud.
<lag^> Kurdistan: Alla mpste inte kunna allt om fotboll
<lag^> juuu
<Kurdistan> haaga, zidane är störst i frankrike. största personligheten. så säg Zizou och Les Blues
<nikke> haha fan jag har fortfarande problem med åäö
<Kurdistan> :) kommer alla gilla dig
<nikke> ser inte Kurdistan's åäö
<Kurdistan> :( bara mina?
<nikke> haha ja
<nikke> irriterande :P
<haaga> jag jobbar för ett franskt bolag, jag borde kunna lite franska tycker man :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä då dina syns bra
<nikke> haaga's ser jag inte heller
<haaga> åäö!
<itmannen> UTF-8
<nikke> måste vara problem här
<Kurdistan> nikke, yes problem nog hos dig.
<phnom> nikke: I din ände ja, jag ser alla pöl
<phnom> åäö*
<nikke> phnom: dina ser jag
<Kurdistan> nikke, sitter du med pidgin och ircar?
<nikke> hihi
<nikke> Kurdistan: weechat
<Kurdistan> nikke, har du kollat inställningar?
<haaga> Ah well, nu är det hemfärd!
<itmannen> Repris använd UTF-8
<Kurdistan> haaga, må väl. vart i frankrike bor du?
<nikke> charset: terminal: UTF-8, internal: UTF-8
<haaga> I en liten stad som kallas Stockholm. Ligger rätt mycket norrut
<haaga> Sa aldrig att jag var i frankrike eller jobba i frankrike :)
<Kurdistan> haaga, haha. :)
<haaga> nåväl, puss på er
<itmannen> Bläää
<lag^> alltså, nån här borde ju kunna fixa praktikplats till mig :< *gissar på att alla jobbar inom ITÄ
<lag^> *
<lag^> -Ä
<Kurdistan> lag^, nää nää-- vi som inte är coola sysslar med annat. :P
<lag^> Kurdistan: jag trodde du var cool :<
<Kurdistan> lag^, :( nää. jag vill ju spela schack. :P
<lag^> Är du en schacknörd?
<Kurdistan> lag^, inte riktigt, men det är roligt att spela.
<phnom> Schack är också ett slags brädspel.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: alla är arbetslösa och psykopater eller knarkare... viste du ej det.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: trodde vi hade konstaterat det
<phnom> vainoharhainen: Nä, det är i #offtopicsnack
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Bara för att dUUUU är, betyder det inte att alla andra är :D
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: lol.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: passa dig!
<lag^> offtopickanalen ja.. där har vi alla fjantar
<lag^> :D
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Ska du komma och skära min tung? vava?
<vainoharhainen> Typ som hon lag^ riktig fjant
<vainoharhainen> :>
<lag^> typ hon lag^ hänger inte i den idiotkanalen :D
<phnom> Min hyresvärd tänker överlåta min lägenhet till FÖRNAMN EFTERNAMN, jag som tänkte att min inneboende skulle få ta över kontraktet. =/
<kodein> vem är den där tönten vainoharhainen som inte gör annat än göra personangrepp?
<vainoharhainen> lol
<lag^> haha
<vainoharhainen> Biglol!
<bittin`> linux-image-3.1.0.1-powerpc mysigt :)
<lag^> alltså.. vi driver bara med varann
<lag^> :d
<lag^> MENGAH"#Rjät
<lag^> bittin`: snälla! Sluta med det där. Jävla joinpejst!
<phnom> lolwtf?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: sa du inte att alla idioter var i offtopic?
<vainoharhainen> hmmm
<bittin`> phnom: huh?
<Nafallo> har ni inget battre att diskutera?
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: nej.
<phnom> bittin`: Jag sa inget, det var till lag^s utbristande.
<bittin`> ah
<lag^> phnom: jamen han håller ju på sådär jämt :< Joinar kanaler och pejstar samma saker överallt :<
<lag^> inte konstigt han är bannad lite här och var
<lag^> men nu ska jag vara tyst.
<madbear> en tyst minut
<Nafallo> var tysta isf. jag ser inte hur diskussioner om vilka som ar idioter har nagot som helst med Ubuntu att gora, eller ens hur det foljer CoC for den delen.
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: men man får ju prata offtopic här nu?
<madbear> japp
<vainoharhainen> eller man kanske måste prata om sådant du vill
<vainoharhainen> Förlåt fuhrern
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Man fr inte prata om något alls :)
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: /topic
<madbear> man får prata om mig
<lag^> och lägg ett ord nu! :P
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: du kanske lar dig nagot...
<lag^> hej björn!
<madbear> tjenna
<madbear> idag körde bil du vet
<madbear> durå lag^ ?
<Nafallo> offtopic ar inte samma sak som att lista ut vem som ar en idiot, knarkare eller annat ni just pratade om.
<Nafallo> just saying
<vainoharhainen> Varför har du blivit så tråkig Nafallo ?
<vainoharhainen> :<
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: /jag/ har inte andrat mig.
<madbear> har /någon/ annan ändrat dig då Nafallo ? om inte /du/ har gjort det? :D
<Nafallo> madbear: mahanda..
<lag^> madbear: Sitter på tåget :< .. blää vad långsamt det går
<madbear> töliiiiit
<lag^> Nafallo: Får man inte lov att skoja på internet längre?
<madbear> sattsningar på snabbare tåg snälla
<Nafallo> lag^: jo?
<madbear> fast nu snackar jag politik
<kodein> att jämföra folk med hitler är ju alltid skitskoj, ja
<lag^> Nafallo: Jag och vainoharhainen skojade. SÃ¥g du inte alla tusen smileysar?
<madbear> kodein: det funkar alltid
<lag^> man ska göra smileysar har jag hört när man skojar
<kodein> madbear: bara för att du heter adolf
<Nafallo> !coc
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<madbear> madolf <- värsta nicket ?
<Nafallo> ah. det fanns. bra :-)
<madbear> mad adolf
<kodein> det vore rätt värst
<madbear> there is no such nick
<madbear> försten kodein ?
<Nafallo> lag^: "Be respectful."
<Nafallo> lag^: folj CoC, och det hela kommer fungera battre.
<lag^> Nafallo: Som sagt. Det var skoj!
<bittin`> nu failade jag med aptitude igen tog bort 2 saker jag ville ha kvar :p
<madbear> lag^: inget mer skoj här, uppfattat?
<lag^> förutom mitt utbrott om bittin` .. det var for real!
<madbear> ni kan ta erat i priv, lag^
<madbear> :P
<bittin`> varför då?
<lag^> madbear: Jag kan ta dig i priv :P
<lag^> ooops!
<lag^> *sudda ut*
<Nafallo> lag^: alltsa. ur min synvinkel spelar det ingen roll om ni bara skojade. jag reagerade pa det, och savitt jag vet kan andra ocksa ha gjort det. nu eller i framtiden nar de googlar loggarna.
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: okey så enbart offtopic snack ang datorer?
<Nafallo> lag^: om ni vill skoja som ni just gjorde, anvand /msg :-)
<phnom> kodein: Godwin's lag.
<madbear> min dator är dum i huvud!
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: det sa jag inte. las mer av vad som just diskuterats, inkl. CoC.
<madbear> får jag skriva så?
<Nafallo> !coc | vainoharhainen
<ubot2> vainoharhainen: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<madbear> lag^: im gonna take you to a priv bar
<madbear> start a nuclear war... at the priv bar
<bittin`> :D http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1#head-af69a80aded9cdf59617cc9a6818b64a025ae43f
<lag^> madbear: haha
<peyam> hej
<bittin`> hej
<peyam> ngn som har tid o hgjälpa mig med hdmin?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  har du lust o hjälpa mig?
<Nafallo> peyam: om de visste vad du behover hjalp med kanske de har lattare att svara?
<itmannen> hm
<Kurdistan> peyam, visst. har du hybridkort?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  vet ej va hybrid kort e
<itmannen> I valet och kvalet. Ska jag installera ubuntu i min nya surfplatta eller ej.
<Kurdistan> det är att man kör intels integrerade och sedan antingen ati eller nvidia.
<Kurdistan> typ som nvidia optimus
<peyam> jag har intel
<peyam> kan du vänta
<peyam> jag ska logga in på den datorn
<Kurdistan> den ena körs vid lågprestanda och den andra högprest.
<peyam> kmr
<itmannen> Livet är fyllat av svåra beslut att ta.
<bittin`> hey we don't want to support your gfx card so you need the fuck do it yourself
<Kurdistan> itmannen, stämmer. något speciellt du har ställts inför nu?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo rulla upp så ser du :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jag ser ej något av värde.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, han har en desktop med bara intelkretsen, och inga externa skärmar så han vill få ut bilden på hdmi till tvn istället för vga till tvn.
<Kurdistan> phnom, okej. jag vet dock att det har varit strul med intel drivarna.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. Jag har beslutsångest om att installera ubuntu i min nya surfplatta eller ej
<Kurdistan> framför allt med hdmi stödet
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) förstör inte något som fungerar.
<Peyam_> hej
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:
<phnom> Mjo, men den kretsen SKA funka, jag tror det är kombinationen av att han inte har någon extern skärm och att TVn stänger av ingångar den inte använder för tillfället.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Förstöra ? Jag förstör aldrig något :D
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, phnom förklarade att du har intelkort bara. det är lite strul med intel drivarna.
<Kurdistan> kollade in launchpad buggrapport
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  va gör jag då
<Kurdistan> phnom, fungerar det inte att stänga en av dom?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, har du provat arandr?
<Peyam> jag har den men det står bara VGA1
<Peyam> och går inte att skapa nya när jag tryck på ny
<phnom> Vi körde xrandr direkt igår.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  jag har den här
<Peyam> vänta
<Kurdistan> vad fick ni för svar?
<Peyam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898027
<Peyam> propus:  hjälpåte mig igår med det här
<Peyam> han sa att det kan beror på de här
<bittin> Linux cindy 3.1.0-1-powerpc #1 Mon Nov 14 07:48:57 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux
<phnom> Det går inte, jag tror som sagt inte att TVn kör igång ingångarna förrns man har ställt in den på TVn, och då kommer de vara disonnected i xrandr om man inte har precis den ingången inställd på TVn
<phnom> Så det bästa vore nog att ordna nåt i xorg-conf så den alltid kör ut på HDMIn default, men då behöver vi en xorg-ninja
<Peyam> phnom:  jag körde xrandr när ag hade hdmin i och  tven switchad till hdmi
<phnom> Oh, Fx 9 :-)
<Kurdistan> phnom, kruxet är att nyare buntusar är inte så beroende av xorg.conf loggor
<Kurdistan> som tidigare
<Kurdistan> en del har inte ens xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> jag kan bara skapa nya xorg.conf för nvidia på rakarm
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nej, de har den inte för att den ska kunna lösa det automatiskt, men de läser den fortfarande om den finns.
<Kurdistan> phnom, har Peyam visat upp sin xorg.conf?
<lag^> chattadååååå
<lag^> oj, fel kanal
<lag^> :<
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nope, tror inte han har någon
<Kurdistan> phnom, då ska jag kolla upp hur han kan skapa ny med intelkort
<Kurdistan> det kan hjälpa
<phnom> X -config tror jag
<phnom> Men jag vet inte hur man/om det går att välja utgång där faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> 1. ctrl+alt+f1
<Kurdistan> 2. sudo service lightdm stop
<Kurdistan> 3. sudo X -configure
<Kurdistan> 4. sudo service lightdm start
<Kurdistan> 5. Öppna terminal och skriv:
<Kurdistan> gksu thunar
<Kurdistan> 6. Överför xorg.conf.new till /etc/X11/ och ändra xorg.conf.new namnet till xorg.conf
<Peyam> vänta
<Kurdistan> detta har jag sparat. guide jag skrev åt mig själv :).
<Kurdistan> thunar kan bytas ut mot nautilus osv.
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  kan du skriva det en gång till
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, visst.
<Peyam_> när jag tryckte på ctrlalt f1 så blev allt svarrt
<Peyam_> kunde inte läsa exakt
<Kurdistan> Skapa xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> 1. ctrl+alt+f1
<Kurdistan> 2. sudo service lightdm stop
<Kurdistan> 3. sudo X -configure
<Kurdistan> 4. sudo service lightdm start
<Kurdistan> 5. Öppna terminal och skriv:
<Kurdistan> gksu thunar
<Kurdistan> 6. Överför xorg.conf.new till /etc/X11/ och ändra xorg.conf.new namnet till xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> thunar får nog ersättas för dig med nautilus
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  hur gör jag så att jag kan ändå se vad du skriver? hela skärmen blir svart när jag gör första steget
<Kurdistan> om du kör unity
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<Kurdistan> Peyam, skriv ner det på papper
<Kurdistan> tryck ctrl+alt+f7
<Kurdistan> om du vill återvända
<Kurdistan> bäst är om du skriver ner det på papper
<Kurdistan> du kommer få xorg.conf.new i din home-partition
<Kurdistan> jag beskriver punkt 6 vart du flyttar den
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara starta om burken
<Peyam> när jag  e klar  med steg 4
<Peyam> kmr jag komma tillbaka till vanliga  desktoppen?
<Kurdistan> nyare ubuntu utlovar bättre stöd för multiscreen
<Kurdistan> yes när du kör punkt 4
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> hörs
<Dynamit> går det enkelt skriva ett kommando som gör att X86 blir kompliterad av X64 OS när man anv. distcc?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, inte vad jag känner till.
<Dynamit> fn
<Dynamit> min hjälpdator är X64 OS
<Dynamit> kan köra det på den här datorn också men fick X86 kopia när jag var tvungen att akut ominstallera
<Dynamit> tänkte inte på att skolans datorer var X86 maskiner
<lag^> fn!
<lag^> den tangenten tänker jag byta plats på :(
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, 64 bitars har inga problem köra 32 bitars
<Kurdistan> men har du installerat 32 bitars är enda sättet gå över till 64 bitars
<Dynamit> nej men jag anv. distcc för att hjälpa till med att komplitera för denna maskin
<Kurdistan> installera 64 bitars
<Kurdistan> distcc?
<Kurdistan> :) låter nördigt
<Kurdistan> något som jag inte kan
<Dynamit> distcc is a program to distribute builds of C, C++, Objective C or Objective C++ code across several machines on a network
<Peyam_> peyam@Peyam:~$ gksu thunav
<Peyam_> (gksu:2651): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan inte hitta temamotorn i "module_path": "pixmap",
<Peyam_> (gksu:2651): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan inte hitta temamotorn i "module_path": "pixmap",
<Kurdistan> thunav finns inte
<Peyam_> (gksu:2651): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan inte hitta temamotorn i "module_path": "pixmap",
<Peyam_> (gksu:2651): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan inte hitta temamotorn i "module_path": "pixmap",
<Peyam_> skrev ja fel?
<Kurdistan> gksu nautilus
<Kurdistan> jag kör xubuntu. där gäller thunar.
<Dynamit> Kurdistan förstår du vad distcc är nu
<Dynamit> ?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, inget jag kan :).
<Peyam_> nautilus kunde inte skapa den nödvändiga....
<Dynamit> distcc is a program to distribute builds of C, C++, Objective C or Objective C++ code across several machines on a network
<Kurdistan> hmm kör du ubuntu vanliga?
<Peyam_> mappen /root/.config
<Peyam_> 11.10
<Dynamit> vem menar du?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, jag menar Peyam_
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, i din hemma partition
<Kurdistan> home
<Kurdistan> har du xorg.conf.new?
<lag^> :o
<Dynamit> funderar på att dra igång min server för att komplitera med hjälp av 2 Xeon och en AMD Athlon X64 LOL då blir det kompliterat fort
<Peyam_> nej
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  jag behöver kanske installera derive til min moderkort som jag gjorde på windows
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, konstigt för du ska få en.
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, öppna synaptic och skriv intel.
<Peyam_> ja men det står at den inte kan skapas
<Peyam_> vänta
<Kurdistan> du bör ha drivrutinerna installerade
<Peyam_> hmm det verka inte så
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  vad ska jag görapå synaptic
<Dynamit> synd att man inte kan "konventera" X86 till X64
<Kurdistan> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kurdistan> sök efter det i synaptic
<Kurdistan> se om den är installerad
<Kurdistan> vilket den bör vara
<Peyam_> X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display drive
<Peyam_> installerad
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, då har du drivarna i alla fall.
<Peyam_> det finns tre alternativ
<Peyam_> jag har en av dem
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, efter du körde punkt 4. tar det en stund. därefter ska du se xorg.conf.new i din hem-"mapp".
<Dynamit> någon som har en idé om hur jag kan föra över allting ifrån Ubuntu X86 till Ubuntu X64
<Peyam_> http://i44.tinypic.com/mb0dhe.png
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, prova hans förslag. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493835
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, ju, jag såg nu att den ej skapa. vilket är konstigt.
<Kurdistan> xdm gäller ej för dig utan lightdm
<Peyam_> ska jag prova hans förslag ändå
<Kurdistan> finns det ingen annan som kör intel?
<Peyam_> hmm jag vet inte
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  Ska jag prova hans metod?
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, du har inget att förlora.
<Kurdistan> du kan också testa intels kanal
<Kurdistan> #intel-gfx
<einand> Kom en städare till centralstationen, och soppade under fötterna. Så sa han känner dig bara som hemma. "Så jag var tvungen svara: Ok men då får vi väl byta plats så jag får soppa"
<Kurdistan> misstänker att dom bör ha hyfsad koll
<Kurdistan> einand, haha
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag logga ut. ha det bra alla.
<Peyam_> Kurdistan:  vad ska jag fråga dem mer specifik?
<Kurdistan> Peyam_, du kan ju visa dem din tråd från ubuntuforums
<Kurdistan> så de har information om ditt problem
<Kurdistan> slipper du skriva om allt igen
<Kurdistan> lycka till
<Natverkslista> ,irssi? Natverkslista
<Natverkslista> !info irssi
<nikke> Någon som vet om det går att fixa så att om man kör alt+tab så visar den bara fönstrerna från aktiva skrivbordet?
<Peyam_> sudo visamigaktivafönster
<nikke> Hej jag heter Peyam_ och jag har ingen humor
<Peyam_> hej jag heter nikke och jag är mkt "intressan" människa
<nikke> mogen nivå på den här kanalen
<Natverkslista> Hej, finns det ingen "bot" på denna kanal som man kan fråga med ! eller ,prog? när man vill ha info om ett programm? Eller är det andra kommandon som gäller?
<bittin> Natverkslista, nej
<Natverkslista> Tack för svaret!
<Dynamit> blir nog att installera om helt från början när man har tagit och kopierat hela hemmappen
<Dynamit> så man får X64 på datorn istället för X86
<Dynamit> Bara 172,2GB som ska kopieras ifrån hemmappen för där har jag allting vad jag vet
<Dynamit> det ända som är att kommer få komplitera om xbmc
<Dynamit> men nästan allting annat ska finnas med ifrån början, glömde irc klienten
<Dynamit> glömde pidgin också
<Dynamit> men alla inställningarna för pidgin och min irc klient ligger väl i min hemmapp?
<nikke> Hello DrGrov aka Scarface
<nikke> :)
<Dynamit> Vart ligger alla inställningar för alla trådlösa nätverken? skulle behöva kopiera den så jag slipper skriva in typ 5 jätte krångliga krypterings nycklar
<DrGrov> Yo nikke
<Natverkslista> Dynamit, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections låter vettigt
<Dynamit> ok man tackar
<Nafallo> Dynamit: gnome-keyring.
<Nafallo> ...ar var losenorden sparas
 * itmannen lämnar ett totalt oviktigt och ointressant meddelande. Är åter hemma bland sina filsystem.
<itmannen> Nu är det till att hitta något att förstöra så jag fåt installera om.
<itmannen> *får eller måste
<itmannen> Jag kanske borde installera win. Då får man massor av bekymmer på köpet :)
<Silasle> itmannen: Testa "sudo rm -rf /" ;)
<Silasle> Troligen så finns det en spärr för det kommandot :(
<Dynamit> kör kommandot som sudo
<Dynamit> så får du se
<Silasle> Man borde nästan testa i virtualbox :D
<itmannen> Tack för tipset. Ska prova
<Nafallo> josses.
<itmannen> Vad kan man förvänta sig kommer att hända. Soprent ? :)
<Nafallo> min webmail box ar valdigt valdigt trasig nu.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Prova att aktivera äåö så funkar det nog
<Nafallo> itmannen: hjalpsamt...
<itmannen> Nafallo  så lite så
<Nafallo> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.1.0-1-686-pae grub-pc linux-image-686-pae
<Nafallo> om svenska tecken hjalper med det pa en engelsk server, blir jag forvanad.
<nikke> http://wiki.inferia.se/index.php/Irssi_charset
<nikke> finally
<nikke> :)
<itmannen> Ska man inte skriva på svenska i en svensk ubuntu-kanal ?
<nikke> itmannen: ?
<nikke> skämtar du?
<itmannen> Nope
<nikke> hahaha
<nikke> löjligt vad fan har hänt med folket här inne?
<itmannen> Vad är det som är roligt ?
<nikke> att du ber mig att inte skriva Finally när min teckenkodning äntligen är klar?
<itmannen> Det var inte det jag menade
<kodein> jag tycker det var lite lustigt att han skriver "Nope" som svar på om han skämtar om att man måste skriva på svenska
<nikke> nej och jag menade inte att jag bara ska prata engelska?
<nikke> ska folk inte få skriva, omg, wtf, shit etc etc.
<kodein> nu när dina swänska tecken fungerar ska du väl använda dem mer?
<itmannen> Precis
<nikke> itmannen: jag vill gärna veta vad du menade
<kodein> låt oss skrika axelklaffar med ö
<kodein> http://cerat.blogg.se/images/2011/xlklffr_174569701.jpg
<itmannen> nikke  Glöm det
<nikke> Fine ;)
<itmannen> Betyder bra på svenska
<itmannen> :)
<nikke> :)
<nikke> var bara tvungen
<itmannen> Jo jag fattar det
<itmannen> Öppet mål
<nikke> Jepp :)
<itmannen> Hm. Nu har jag glömt bort hur kommandot var
<itmannen> Teflonminne
<itmannen> Bajs också :D
<itmannen> Jag är nog lite självdestruktiv. Firar inte jul. men vi har tagit på oss att arrangera en alternativ jul för dom ensamma
<itmannen> Totalt offtopic
<itmannen> Vi har tiggt åt oss gratis julmat från ett hotell
<itmannen> Vad i fridens dagar har DiLeva i melodifestavlen att göra ?
<frutti> någon som har gjort en usb-install av unbuntu server? när den kom till steget configure package manager så hoppade den ut i huvudmenyn och inget händer när jag trycker på varken den eller select and install packages
<realubot> Yo!
<maxjezy> herregud
<maxjezy> en hel dag utan internet
<maxjezy> någon jävel grävde av fibern imorse klockan 10
<maxjezy> dessutom hade 3G masten förfrusit sönder inatt
<maxjezy> trodde krig hade brutit ut
<maxjezy> nu är iaf 3G och fiber åter igång.
<Dynamit> Jag har kopierat hela home mappen så alla inställningarna i IRC klienten, pidgin, thunderbird och firefox har jag backup på nu eller hur?
<Squarism> fan.. mitt ljud ba dog idag
<Squarism> i 11.10
<Squarism> de va ingen update?
<Squarism> som gjorde ngt kul?
<cahoot> testa med speaker-test -t wav -c2 i terminal
<MrMind> hur bör man länka en mailto link för att slippa spam? finns det någon smart phplösning?
<Squarism> cahoot, stendött
<DrGrov> Finns det någon Amiga emulator för Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dynamit> kommer tillbaka om ett bra tag ska ominstallera så jag har X64 Ubuntu och inte X86 som det är nu
<maxjezy> DrGrov, den stora frågan är ju om det finns en ubuntu 11.10 emulator för Amiga
<maxjezy> har ni sett triumph of the nerds
<maxjezy> såg första delen igår, intressant äre
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> amelia: go kväller
<lag^> Morrn
<Silasle> Någon som använder FreeNAS?
<Kurdistan> squarism har du kollat su du inte bara stängt av ljudet?
<Kurdistan> eller att du har sänkt PCM?
<lag^> Fy satan vad Göteborg var kallt
<Kurdistan> sq
<Kurdistan> skrev i onödan :(
<lag^> kesoooo
<Kurdistan> lag^, mjukost. :P
<lag^> keso är inte gott :(
 * lag^ blänger på Julol :D
<Julol> lag^: Vad vill du mitt liv? =)
<Julol> Nä keso fifan, är så less
<Kurdistan> :) löve
<lag^> Julol: ingenting :(
<Julol> lag^: ;)
<lag^> Julol: MÃ¥r vi bra idag=
<Julol> lag^: Jå helt ok, själv då?
<lag^> Julol: Jag fryser :(
<lag^> men annars så
<Julol> lag^: Ajdå, är de kallt där nere ?
<Heinek> Varje gång jag ska installera Ubuntu på en dator och installerar prop NVIDIA drivarna, varför ändras då Ubuntus plymouth upplösningen vid boot? Ganska irriterande, vad jag vet så har det alltid varit så här.. Man får fixa till det själv med att editera grub osv, varför fixar inte Ubuntu detta? Någon som kan förklara för mig?
<Kurdistan> Heinek, 12.04 ska tydligen vara bättre.
<Kurdistan> Heinek, installera uppstartshanterare
<Kurdistan> ändra till högre upplösning och 24 bits
<Kurdistan> done :)
<Heinek> Kurdistan: Tack, vad är det för uppstartshanterare? Heter det något specielt?
<Julol> Kurden styr upp stället =)
<Kurdistan> Heinek, :) den heter så. vänd dig till programcentral.
<Heinek> Kurdistan: Tack, God Jul btw!
<Kurdistan> Heinek, detsamma.
<Kurdistan> Julol, alltid :).
<amelia> Philip5: vad datar herr Philip5 med ikväll?
<Kurdistan> vad gör b1 och b2?
<lag^> Julol: det r nog mest kallt i sovrummet här
<Julol> lag^: Ahaa
<lag^> mmmm
<Julol> lag^: Har du ingen element?
<Julol> inget*
<lag^> Julol: jo, och dator som värmer på bra :< men kallt ändå
<Julol> lag^: Kk, gör eld?
<Julol> Grilla en korv, känn softet
<Kurdistan> grilla korv :) inomhus det är grejer
<lag^> Julol: då eldar jag ju upp hela huset :o
<Julol> lag^: Ajdå
<lag^> Julol: Fick du ont? :P
<Julol> lag^: Jo jag stuka en grej här
<Julol> :P
<lag^> uschdå :P
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: wohhooo, vilka moves
<Peyam_> ngn som har ngn aning om hdmi problemet jag hade tidigare?
<Peyam_> har fan ingen skiva och hittar inte min gamla windows skiva fan
<Peyam_> förresten in dvd läser inte mina skivor
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Dosbox funkar ju superbt i Ubuntu 11.10. Trodde aldrig jag skulle se dagen då allting Dos-relaterat skulle funka så pass bra, t.om. samma känsla som gamla DOS.
<DrGrov> :)
<DrGrov> Ungern har gjort mig gott, enbart gott :)
<salmiak> DrGrov: låter bra det :-D
<salmiak> DrGrov: ungern har jag ingen koll på, vad bör man absolut kolla lite extra på om man till äventyrs skulle åka dit?
 * salmiak försöker göra en mental bild på var Ungern befinner sig men misslyckas
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-22
<Peyam> hatar att behöva ta bort ubuntu för en hdmi kabel
<Peyam> fattar inte vf jag alltid måste få problem
<Nafallo> salmiak: att inte folja med nagra uppkladda flortiga flickor nagonstans.
<salmiak> hahaha
<maxjezy> någon op här?
<Nafallo> seriost.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: hej
<salmiak> Peyam: ta bort ubuntu för hdmi-kabelns skull ??? va?
<maxjezy> tjena Nafallo :)
<DrGrov> Skall jag säga seriöst vad man skall ha koll på i Ungern? Kanske ta det i #offtopic-ubuntu-se? Jag kan ta det där om någon vill.
<maxjezy> jag tänkte bara om ni ville sätta min födelsedag i topic
<maxjezy> go chalii, it's me burthday!!
<Nafallo> maxjezy: nu eller?
<salmiak> DrGrov: sannt. jag öpprnar en flik för #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> yepp
<DrGrov> Good good
<maxjezy> 22 idag :)
<maxjezy> 22:a dec
<maxjezy> 27 blir jag
<Peyam> salmiak:  min dator verkar inte suporta hdmi
<DrGrov> Grattis maxjezy
<DrGrov> :)
<maxjezy> tack DrGrov !!
<DrGrov> Peyam: Din dator? Du menar ditt grafikkort?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Varsågod, jag har blivit t.om. mänsklig här i Ungern från att ha varit ett dregligt litet svin.
<DrGrov> Dock haft svårt att anpassa mig i början. Värsta jävla kulturshocken, vilket inte är onaturligt.
<maxjezy> va gör du i ungern?
<salmiak> Peyam: men alltså, om ditt grafikkort har en hdmi-utgång, eller för den delen en DVI-utgång+en konverter (det är ju typ samma vad jag förstått) så supportar den ju hdmi?
<nikke> DrGrov: såg du ajax matchen?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: På semester, vilar nerverna och hälsar på sambos familj osv.
<salmiak> grattis maxjezy :-D
<DrGrov> nikke: Vilken jävla Ajax match? :D LOL
<DrGrov> nikke: Jag talar inte Ajax, varken nu eller någonsin. Ett lag jag absolut inte vill ha något att göra med. Forza Juve!
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Grattis på födelsedagen maxjezy! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<salmiak> trevligt att fylla år på årets kortaste dag hehe
<DrGrov> nikke: Men berätta gärna dock vad du menar :)
<nikke> DrGrov: målvakten slogs med en supporter
<maxjezy> Nafallo, <3
<maxjezy> tack salmiak , japp
<nikke> DrGrov: http://www.fotbollskanalen.se/1.2475676/2011/12/21/tv_malvakten_slass_med_supporter_far_rott_kort_och_matchen_bryts
<maxjezy> dagen går fort slut
<maxjezy> skönt
<DrGrov> nikke: Får inte upp FK videon utanför Sverige, eller hur?
<DrGrov> Provat hemma men dom öppnas inte
<nikke> mja juste
<Peyam> salmiak:  ja men alla dem är disconnecta. intel har problem med ubuntu verkar det som
<salmiak> Peyam: du får beskriva lite mer vad som händer (eller inte händer...) när du försöker köra hdmi
<nikke> DrGrov: #ubuntu-off-topic eller va den hette
<DrGrov> Dock får jag ju se EuroTalk
<salmiak> aha nått intel grafikkort.... har ingen riktigt koll på intelgrafik
<DrGrov> nikke: Nej, #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<Peyam> salmiak:  jag hållit på med det här i flera dagarn med grabbarna här. det verkar omöjligt
 * nikke leker med Gnome-classic
<nikke> har väldigt väldigt svårt för gnome nu för tiden
<maxjezy> förr fanns det gnome och kde
<maxjezy> nu vet man knappt vad gnome innebär
<maxjezy> man = jag
<Nafallo> forr fanns det blackbox
<Nafallo> det var tider det
<DrGrov> Blackbox var sexigt
<DrGrov> Fluxbox dock min sexighets mäklare då jag började
<nikke> Får väl la börja köra xfce igen
<DrGrov> Men startade förstås med t.ex. KDE men det var för slött
<salmiak> maxjezy: ja... är det Mate eller Maté det heter.... (gnome3 räknar jag inte som gnome, det är nått annat)
<Nafallo> jag borjade med gnoe tror jag.
<maxjezy> jag börja med kde tror jag
<Nafallo> vad som nu var default i redhat 6...
<Nafallo> gnome
 * salmiak ska ta sig i kragen och testa lxde nån dag under julen
<Nafallo> maste varit gnome 1.x nagonting isf:-)
<Nafallo> fast det forsta linux jag testade var zipslack, som inte hade mycket mer an midnight commander ;-)
<DrGrov> Får lov att ge Ubuntu 11.10 bra respons och feedback. Unity ser ut att fungera bättre än jag trodde. Kunde t.om. installera det hemma då jag återvänder från Ungern.
<maxjezy> jag testade ubuntu i virtualbox på win 7
<maxjezy> tycker det laggar lite
<maxjezy> ska det göra det?
<maxjezy> har ju dedikerat 4 gb ram till det
<nikke> xfcfe är fan inte dumt om man lägger ner lite tid på det
<salmiak> ja det är väl just det.. man vill nog inte lägga ner så mycket tid på desktopenvironment/fönsterhanterare egentligen
<salmiak> fast med tanke på hur mycket tid jag lagt ner på ubuntu/linuxmint med gnome så....
<itmannen> Suck. Vilken trevlig tid att vakna.
<maxjezy> morrn!
<nikke> en fråga jag har tänkt mycket på är 'hur viktigt är egentligen utseendet?' för mig är det sjukt viktigt, samtidigt som det knappt spelar någon roll för vissa
<nikke> hur ligger det till med er?
<itmannen> Menar du i ubuntu ?
<nikke> itmannen: ah exakt
<salmiak> itmannen: vakna nu???
<itmannen> nikke  Jo där så är det väldigt viktig iaf för mig. Det ska vara rent och snyggt
<itmannen> salmiak  Ja tyvärr
<salmiak> nikke: jag tror väl det flesta kanske inte kan säga hur viktigt utseendet är eller så, utan snarare kanske hur nogräknad man är för att stå ut... eller? jag står nog ut med det mesta, ja så länge det inte är ljus text på svart bakgrund överallt så...
<salmiak> man borde inte sova, när natten faller på, man borde se på stjärnorna, man borde uhh... koda lite linux?
<itmannen> Det är mycket man "borde" här i livet
<salmiak> ska nog sova lite iaf, ha det
<lapompo> Vad hette den där grisjäveln i nordisk mytologi?
<lapompo> Den där som blev hel varje dag?
<Krawlezt> Har tröttnat på gnome-session-fallback, någon som har tips på andra utseenden till Ubuntu 11.10?
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att använda Unity
<amelia> varför måste de visa arkiv x mitt i natten? nu kan jag ju inte sova.. :(
<andol> Lite det som är meningen? :)
<Krawlezt> Hur restartar man gnome-shell? Jag råkade lägga till 2ikoner på min panel som jag vill få bort.
<nikke> Krawlezt: XUBUNTU
<nikke> skit i gnome :)
<Krawlezt> Hehe, har redan Ubuntu så gnome är det :)
<Krawlezt> Xubuntu gillade jag inte så mycket (XFCE)
<amelia> andol: måste ju se klart... sjukt bra serie fast man har sett alla avsnitt flera gånger.
<amelia> itmannen: särimner
<Krawlezt> Vilka distro's har 3.0.* i kernel?
<andol> amelia: Annars hört rykten om att DVD-versionen går på mer valfria timmar utav dygnet?
 * Krawlezt tankar hem Debian och ska ersätta Ubuntu med det.
<amelia> andol: hehe, funkar inte så.. råkar man börja titta måste man se klart. så gäller att inte råka titta på fel kanal vid fel tillfälle.
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon fortfarande vaken? :)
<ljuspunkt> Nej, men redan vaken ;-)
<Krawlezt> Haha, så kan man se på det också :)
<spacebug-> god morgon
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det dags igen.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Hej folket.
<Haffe> JAg behöver lite hjälp.
<antii> Hej Haffe
<Haffe> Jag försöker framställa ett bashscript som traverserar en massa underkataloger, raderar vissa filker och trunkerar de återstående filerna till de första 19 bokstäverna + filnamn.
<Haffe> Vänta.
<Haffe> Jag hittade något som ser ut som dokumentation.
<realubot> God morgon.
<Coffe> Har en server. som så fort man försöker installera ett paket.. så hänger den sig. får inga ledtrådar alls om vad eller varför.
<haaga> oavsett om du kör apt, aptitude eller dpkg?
<Coffe> ja det är dpkg som när den försöker packa upp filen , efter en stund hänger maskinen
<haaga> hurm.
<haaga> För att låta lite väl Windowsaktikg: Har du provat att reboota den?
<haaga> -k
<einand> haaga: tycker det låter med ubuntu aktigt än windows numera ;)
<Barre> Coffe: har du kollat checksum på paketet så att paketet inte är korrupt?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> Barre,  testat flera olika paket
<Coffe> morrn HeMan
<Coffe> haaga,  ja flera gånger.. då den hänger sig när man testar
<Coffe> larsemil,  vaken  ?
<itmannen> -15. Fy för den lede.
<Dynamit> HeMan tack så mycket jag har nu ominstallerat datorn och gjort som du sa som hjälpte mig förra gången och monitor tcpdump och allting visar att distcc kompliterar som den ska
<Barre> Coffe: ok, then I don't knoew:P
<HeMan> Dynamit: perfa!
<Dynamit> den som jag har döpt till vps verkar arbeta mest den bärbara hanterar knappt någonting
<HeMan> Dynamit: det ska gå vikta hur förelningen ska vara
<HeMan> Dynamit: men den tar nog localhost i första hand
<Dynamit> jag vill ha typ 50-50
<HeMan> Dynamit: att distribuera jobbet via nätet tar tid så 50-50 är nog inte helt optimalt
<Dynamit> det är ju det den inte gör, den tar hjälp datorn i första hand vad jag ser
<Dynamit> 90-10 borde väl gå bra
<maxjezy> kolla topic allesammans :)
<Dynamit> Grattis då
<Dynamit> ;)
<coobra> maxjezy: :D grattis
<maxjezy> tackar :)
<HeMan> maxjezy: grattis! är det du som är Jesus? :-)
<coobra> HeMan: -,d
<coobra> ojj
<Philip5> maxjezy: du skulle ju sagt till lite tidigare så vi hade hunnit skicka alla presenter på posten. nu kommer de ju fram försent och är ingen idé
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag är kompis med jesus
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag sa inget tidigare för jag har redan allt jag behöver för i år
<maxjezy> vill inte ha en massa skräp
<Philip5> tsss
<HeMan> maxjezy: vi kallade en kompis för lill-jesus för han gjorde gärna handpåläggning på alla tjejer han pratade med...
<Philip5> man kan aldrig få tillräckligt med ram när man håller på med 3d
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet inte om kortet mitt stödjer mer än 16 gb
<Philip5> HeMan: "en kompis", vi förstår ju alla att det är du som fått det smeknamnet ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: det gör det säkert om det bara är tillräckligt stora kretsar att trycka i
<Philip5> maxjezy: men har du 16 gb ram nu?
<HeMan> Philip5: ne, jag stod i hörnet och var onykter... :-/
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> och nån gig på grafikkortet med
<maxjezy> om det räknas
<Dynamit> klart man kan ju göra arbetsbelastning på GPU också för att öka prestandan för program som stödjer det
<Philip5> maxjezy: lyxigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur mycke har du
<Philip5> 8 gb
<Dynamit> vilken hastighet?
<Dynamit> 1033 eller vad?
<maxjezy> 677
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<maxjezy> näe, självklart snabbast
<Dynamit> 4GiB 1333 GhZ
<Dynamit> har jag i ena burken just nu
<Philip5> 1600
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg vad jag har i dem andra
<Philip5> jag har corsair vengeance
<maxjezy> jag orkar inte meka upp data för att kolla
<maxjezy> nått märke äre på dom misstänker jag iaf
<Dynamit> Corsair har jag minst i 1 dator
<Dynamit> Hahaha kompliteringen tack vare distcc gick jäklit fort men CPP tiden för alla filer har inte ändras, men det är ju inte konstigt det
 * Philip5 tror maxjezy har edo ram i sin dator utan att veta om det
<maxjezy> edo?
<Philip5> old school ram
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror man kan få den att köra cpp remote med
<maxjezy> jag har det i min gamla dator
<maxjezy> några specialramare
<maxjezy> i min dell
<Philip5> edo ram satt i gamla burkar med pentium I och såt
<Philip5> sånt
<maxjezy> typ sån dator jag har
<Philip5> maxade i 40 mhz
<maxjezy> 166 mhz ram
<maxjezy> aha, då äre inte pedo ram
<Dynamit> Hä man kan ju O.C
<Philip5> det var inte cpu som var på 166 då?
<maxjezy> min första pc med färg var typ 40 mhz processor
<Philip5> sdram hade väl 133 tror jag
<Philip5> min första pc var en ibm med en 386a i
<maxjezy> fast jag hade inte färgskärm
<maxjezy> men grafiken hade iaf färg
<maxjezy> så man fick fantisera
<Philip5> det var tider det
<maxjezy> de var det
<Philip5> jag har faktiskt alltid haft färg. min första dator var commodore 64 och de hade ju färg
<maxjezy> windows 3.11
<maxjezy> min första egna dator var ju en sinclair QL
<maxjezy> den hade typ, grönt och brunt
<Dynamit> AMD Athlon 64 komplitera XBMC VS AMD X2 505E så vinner AMD Dual-core 505E utan problem
<coobra> xbmc <3
<maxjezy> kidsen här inne kommer snart med "min första dator var en eeepc" osv
<Dynamit> Hahaha den första jag har minns jag inte ens vad det var men inte var det en IBM
<coobra> maxjezy: haha
<Dynamit> hade en dator innan den
<Dynamit> men har haft en IBM maskin också
<maxjezy> 7 datorer har jag nu
<maxjezy> ska dock sätta ut dom på blocket, gratis att hämta
<Dynamit> 4 3 är igång
<maxjezy> för antiksamlaren
<Dynamit> har 4
<Dynamit> 3 är igång
<Dynamit> Ska bara byta CPU fläkt på den 4 datorn ena CPU fläkten låter som reaplan som håller på att starta
<maxjezy> Dynamit, ställ den vid fönstret bara
<maxjezy> och kopla ur flärren
<Dynamit> PÃ¥ en Xeon CPU
<Dynamit> aldrig
<maxjezy> då går den tyst som en avstängd dator
<maxjezy> jag ska nog testa bränna en cpu på nyår
<maxjezy> kopla bort fläkt
<maxjezy> och rendera
<Dynamit> ska fn inte bränna min Xeon CPU
<maxjezy> burn that muther fucker
<maxjezy> burrn
<HeMan> hade hoppats att få trycka igånt 1296 cores-klustret på nyår
<HeMan> *igång
<maxjezy> HeMan, ska du släcka barsebäck?
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp!
<maxjezy> grymt
<HeMan> maxjezy: oh, läste slicka barsebäck...
<maxjezy> well, nu är iaf säpo på dig!
<maxjezy> have fun, gud luck!
<HeMan> jag är säpo-kollad minst tre ggr för olika uppdrag och anställningar
<delhage> HeMan: det får du väl inte berätta?
<HeMan> delhage: ingen som sagt  nått om det
<delhage> ok
<HeMan> delhage: första gången är dessutom snart 20 år sedan så det borde vara helt okänsligt nu
<kodein> klart man får berätta att man blivit säpogranskad
<kodein> sist det hände mig så är jag hyfsat säker på att det inte stod nåt om att man inte fick berätta det när man gav samtycke
<Coffe> men , om säpo tror man är en fulfisk.. säger då dom till att dom kollar en ?
<Coffe> " Hörru buset, vi tror du är en jävel. så nu ska vi kolla dig // säpo"  <--- sånt mail vill jag oxå få
<kodein> nej, men om man söker ett säkerhetsklassat jobb så lämnar man samtycke
<kodein> det är en annan sak om du misstänks vara en fara för rikets säkerhet
<Coffe> dom får gärna kolla mig
<kodein> du har rent koks i lasten?
<Coffe> jaou.
<Dynamit> Då är det bra grejer när det är rent koks
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> HeMan har du någon idé om hur jag ska få cpp att ske via remote datorn
<Philip5> Dynamit: ssh till den andra burken och sedan köra cpp kompilern??
<Dynamit> Har redan ssh på den andra burken men allting ligger ju på den lokala datorn nu, anv. distcc för att balansera belastningen så det går fortare att komplitera
<Peyam_> hej
<Peyam_> Hur vet jag vilken Dvd enhet jag har?
<kodein> lshw
<Peyam_> kodein:  till mif?
<Peyam_> mi?
<kodein> mif.
<kodein> my internet friend
<Philip5> Dynamit: aha, du ska bygga över olika burkar? det vet jag faktiskt inte hur man riktigt gör men du borde kanske kunna mounta den på fjärrburken med sshfs eller något annat sätt och sedan bygga där?
<Peyam_> join /windows
<Dynamit> Det är ungefär det jag vill göra ja,  Peyam_ sluta svär
<Peyam_> ok
<Dynamit> säga W***** här inne
<Dynamit> fyy
<Dynamit> Philip5 tycker det borde finnas liknande program för att balansera själva CPP processen som det gör för att komplitera
<kodein> hur många makron har du egentligen?
<Philip5> Dynamit: har aldrig pysslat med att balansera byggen
<Dynamit> går betydligt fortare tro mig
<kodein> tittat på ccache?
<Dynamit> då måste du komplitera först ängång
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> men därefter går det ju fortare
<Dynamit> distcc balanserar byggningen så det går fortare även om det är första gången
<kodein> ja?
<Dynamit> vadå ja?
<kodein> JA?
<Dynamit> nu har Kodein hängt sig
<kodein> vad vill du ha sagt?
<Dynamit> att distcc gör det den ska ökar farten som tusan även om det är första gången man kompliterar
<Dynamit> tid är pengar
<kodein> visste du att ccache och distcc funkar ihop?
<kodein> nehej? inte?
<Dynamit> daa
<Dynamit> Jag är inte född igår
<Dynamit> spelar ingen roll ta distcc komplitera något för första gången så ska du se att det går märkvärt fortare än när du bara har ccache för ccache måste ha något kompliterad tidigare för att kunna öka prestandan för kompliteringen
<kodein> nej, är man en dag gammal brukar man normalt inte ha utvecklat så stora språkförmågor, och man brukar dessutom ha svårigheter att irkka
<Dynamit> Det är ett talesätt Kodein
<Peyam_> det e en stor tragedi att jag ska behöva avinstallera ubuntu
<nikke> Gokväll
<nikke> lite tidigt för det kanske
<nikke> ePax: my man!
<Dynamit> Fn vad cpp av Xbmc tar tid när det är första gången med en AMD Athlon 64
<Peyam_> Kan ngn sök vägen till skrivbordet?
<nikke> /home/namn/desktop ?
<Dynamit> ~/skrivbordet
<Peyam_> jag öppnat ett windows program med wine
<Dynamit> ~/desktop
<Peyam_> och den vill ladda ner skiten på  c:\
<Peyam_> det finns ju ingen C
<Dynamit> Jo
<Dynamit> wine gör att det gör det
<nikke> Peyam_: Det stämmer med c:\
<Peyam_> så c:\temp
<Dynamit> Wine gör att det finns en c
<Peyam_> var kmr filen hamna
<nikke> ~/.wine/....
<Dynamit> ~/.wine
<Peyam_> okej
<nikke> Dynamit: ;)
<Dynamit> LOL
<Peyam_> tack va duktiga ni e
<Dynamit> soliga fn
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> söliga
<Dynamit> inte soliga
<Dynamit> ;)
<Peyam_> ni e mina sötnosar
<Peyam_> e ni d
<nikke> :$
<Peyam_> ?
<Peyam_> hur öppnar jag wine mappen
<nikke> filhanteraren
<nikke> visa dolda filer/kataloger
<Dynamit> ctrl+h
<Dynamit> wine fixar en enhet c själv
<Dynamit> wtf genomsnitts anv. av min cpu är 2% när jag gör cpp för xbmc wtf
<Dynamit> något stämmer ju inte, borde vara uppe i typ 60-80% i allafall
<Dynamit> nog för att jag har X64 Ubuntu men load borde vara skyhög under själva cpp och kompliteringen
<ePax> nikke: whats up :D
<ePax> xbmc med wine?
<ePax> varför inte på själva ubntu
<ePax> ubuntu*
<Dynamit> vad snackar du om
<Dynamit> vi har flera diskustioner igång samtidigt
<nikke> ePax: läget?
<Dynamit> Copying XBMC binary to /usr/local/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin
<Dynamit> You can run XBMC with the command 'xbmc'
<Dynamit> Copying support and legal files...
<Dynamit> Done!
<Dynamit> Copying system files to /usr/local/share/xbmc
<Dynamit>  men när jag söker efter xbmc i unity så hittar unity inte xbmc wtf
<Dynamit> När jag kompliterade i X86 Ubuntu så fanns Xbmc som sök resultat i Unity
<Dynamit> wtf fönstret är namnlöst till och med när jag kör xbmc genom att skriva xbmc
<ljuspunkt> Dynamit: får jag fråga vad komplitera är för någonting? Är det ett annat ord för kompilera, eller? ;-)
<kodein> "komplettera"
<Dynamit> oj lite stavfel men tack för rättningen Kodein
<Dynamit> Har alla dött idag eller?
<nikke> Dynamit: tydligen
<kodein> tja, Joe Strummer dog ju för 9 år sedan idag
<Dynamit> Vet du vad felet kan vara att inte Xbmc loggan finns i fönstret och inte kommer i sök resultatet
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man restartar gnome-panel?
<Krawlezt> Eller gnome-shell.
<Dynamit> starta om datorn :P
<Dynamit> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Krawlezt> Dynamit: Spelar ingen roll om jag startar om datorn.
<Krawlezt> Det handlar om att jag har gnome-shell och kan inte högerklicka på dom ikoner jag har fäst vid gnome-panelen (Top) så måste restarta den
<Dynamit> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<itmannen> Synaptic reinstall gnome-shell
<Dynamit> då ominstallerar man ju
<Dynamit> inte startar om den
<Dynamit> om man gör som du skrev itmannen
<Dynamit> men det funkar alldess säkert
<Barre> gnome-session skall göre respawn på gnome-panel och ett enkelt "killall gnome-panel" skall vara tillräckligt för att starta om gnome-panel
<Barre> om inte gnome-panel startar igen så kan man göra det från terminaen med kommandot: gnome-panel &
<Barre> å... han är inte kvar
<Krawlezt> Det funkade inte det du skrev
<Dynamit> Du har 3 förslag något borde funka
<Barre> vem är "du" i det påståendet?
<Krawlezt> Den som skrev något sudo <kommando> reboot
<Krawlezt> restart*
<Dynamit> pröva det itmannen skrev då om inte Barre's tips funkar
<Krawlezt> Någon som kan skicka logg på allting? Min dator blev sur och rebootade.
<Barre> garanterat att gnome-panel startades om ifall du startade om gdm
<Barre> det innebär alltså att omstart av gnome-panel inte löst ditt problem....
<Krawlezt> Kan visa er mitt problem.
<Dynamit> och att datorn blev svart är inte konstigt du startade om gdm
<Dynamit> och det är skrivbordhanteraren
<Krawlezt> Gnome-shell är väldigt buggigt faktiskt.
<Dynamit> så varför anv. det?
<Krawlezt> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/8909/201112221655571366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Dynamit: P.g.a att jag inte gillar Unity
<Krawlezt> Om ni kollar på bilden, brevid Platser uppe till vänster så har jag 3st ikoner, terminal, chromium, chromium.
<Krawlezt> Jag vill få bort dom och med gnome-shell kan jag inte högerklicka på dom.
<Dynamit> anv. Ubuntu classic då
<Krawlezt> Det kan man bara göra med 10.10. Jag har 11.10 då måste man använda gnome-shell.
<Dynamit> Jasså så växlar jag anv. så ser jag inte det läget?
<Dynamit> Jag har haft 11.10 sedan det släpptes eller jag ljög där en dag efter att det släpptes
<Krawlezt> Well, jag använde gnome-shell. Blir väldigt trött på det då jag stör mig riktigt mycket på dom där ikonerna.
<Dynamit> sorry du hade rätt jag kör med modärna saker det som är gammalt ligger bakom mig
<Dynamit> jag vill att saker ska utväcklas inom datorn världen inte stå stilla
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Dynamit: Har du någon lösning på hur jag ska få bort dom där ikonerna?
<Dynamit> fimpa gnome-shell :P
<Dynamit> något seriöst svar kommer jag inte på just nu
<Krawlezt> Vad ska jag ha istället? Funderar på att tanka Debian..
<Dynamit> Jag kör Ubuntu
<Krawlezt> Dynamit: Unity?
<Dynamit> det är ju bara byta skrivbords hanteraren, och ja jag anv. Unity
<Dynamit> Inga problem för mig
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar inte Unity, det är det..
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du brukar alltid ha lösningar, tips?
<Dynamit> xdfx?
<Krawlezt> Menar du XFCE?
<Dynamit> total kortslutning i min hjärna
<Dynamit> men ja
<Krawlezt> Gillar inte det, jag vill ha gnome det är det.
<Dynamit> XFCE gillar jag inte heller
<Dynamit> men du är emot Unity så jag vräker ut mig det jag kommer på
<Krawlezt> Det ända jag vill göra är att installera Debian.
<Dynamit> Vill du ha Debian baserat OS?
<Dynamit> och struntar i vad eller va?
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha gnome som fungerar :)
<Silasle> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<speedxcore> Någon som vet om det går bra att emulera Ios på ubuntu? Så man slipper köpa apples devkit osv.
<Dynamit> Tusan svär du i min närvaro
<Dynamit> inte säga K ordet
<Dynamit> ;P
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Ska kika, tack!
<Silasle> speakman: http://www.iemu.org/ Men det ser väl inte helt färdigt ut ;)
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Det du länkade, är det jag använder.
<Silasle> Gnome-fallback?
<Krawlezt> Mm
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Jag löste det, ALT + högerklick!
<Krawlezt> Tack så mycket
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tips på vad då?
<Krawlezt> Det var ingenting, fick hjälp :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur löst du det?
<realubot> *löste
<realubot> Aha, Alt+högerklick.
<Krawlezt> Mm :)
<speedxcore> Silasle: menade du mig?
<Silasle> speedxcore: Opps, ja :o
<speedxcore> Silasle: hmm, hoppas det där tar sig
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer du ihåg scrot scriptet du gav mig? Vad var det man skulle ändra för att man skulle markera det som skulle laddas upp?
<DrGrov> Maxjezy är tjej?
<Philip5> DrGrov: visste du inte det? en riktig victoria secretmodell
<DrGrov> Philip5: Nej, det visste jag inte. Hon har ju laura i sin hostname.
<DrGrov> Därifrån fick jag ihop att hon är tjej
<Philip5> DrGrov: googla lite på laura blokhina så får du upp lite bilder på Maxjezy
<DrGrov> Laura Blokhina säger du? Du lurar inte?
<Philip5> DrGrov: på internet vet man aldrig, vem som helst kan vara vem som helst ;)
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ser ju direkt att du luraar
<DrGrov> lurar
<Philip5> DrGrov: t ex amelia är egentligen en 57 årig gubbe från Blåsut som inte har bättre för sig
<DrGrov> Maxjezy fyllde ju 27 här om dagen, inte ca. 20.
<DrGrov> amelia vet ju alla vilken slags trevlig tjej det är :)
<DrGrov> amelia: *kram* :)
<Philip5> tror du bara, vi alla är helt lurade
<DrGrov> Philip5: Banna mig hellre än att ljuga :D LOL
<Philip5> hehe
<phnom> Hur stänger man av indexeringen för en godtycklig mountpoint?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag vart jäääääääääävligt arg på HDS i morse. ;)
<Haffe> Glad kwanza.
<Kurdistan> kraschar foxen för er när ni kör klipp härifrån? http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/
<Silasle> Kurdistan: Nej
<Kurdistan> Silasle, vilken fox kör du med?
<Kurdistan> har du quiktime plugins aktiverad? :)
<Kurdistan> eller installerad
<Silasle> Åttan
<Silasle> Tror inte att jag har quiktimes...
<Kurdistan> Silasle, :) det förklarar saken.
<Silasle> Används quiktimes än :o
<Dynamit> Apple gör det
<Dynamit> Dem lever på stenåldern
<Kurdistan> Silasle, :) jag bara testar foxen.
<Kurdistan> tydligen har 9.01 av foxen fixat problemet
<Kurdistan> vilket säkerligen kommer till proposed eller finns där redan.
<Kurdistan> itmannen och realubot inne :)
<Kurdistan> det lovar för underhållning
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Håller på att trixa me ubuntu i min nya surfplatta. Lite problem
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) du ger dig aldrig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jodå. När det är tvärkört. Hm tror jag
<Kurdistan> itmannen, hur går det med crunchy
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag är mäkta impad. Otroligt snabb
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jepp, crunchy är bra. debian :).
<Kurdistan> synd att de har begravt deras xfce utgåva
<Kurdistan> annars hade jag nog installerat crunchy
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Var den bättre ?
<Kurdistan> :) de kör all in med openbox
<Kurdistan> itmannen, nja, crunchbang teamet ville satsa på openbox bara.
<Kurdistan> ville väl vara bäst på det dom är kända för
<Kurdistan> dvs bästa openbox utgåvan
<itmannen> Kurdistan Jag förstår inte riktigt vad som menas med openbox
<Kurdistan> itmannen, openbox är väl wm
<Kurdistan> wm=windows manager
<itmannen> Aha
<Kurdistan> fönsterhanterare
<Kurdistan> itmannen, crunchbang kör alltså inte med någon DE.
<Kurdistan> det är en av orsakerna varför det går så snabbt
<itmannen> DE ?
<Kurdistan> skrivbordsmiljö
<Kurdistan> gnome
<Kurdistan> kde
<Kurdistan> xfce
<Kurdistan> lxde
<Kurdistan> e17
<Kurdistan> nykomlingen razor :)
<itmannen> Men nog har jag ett skrivbord
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha du är bäst.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men allvar. Ett skrivbord i datorn
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) du är en rolig farbror. som sagt du/b1 och b2 är främsta orsaken jag besöker kanalen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Låter trevligt det. Bra så jag kan nyttja dina kunskaper ibland
<Kurdistan> itmannen, så du kör nu crunchy och buntu?
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Helt rätt. 11.10 och 12.04. Just nu iaf
<Kurdistan> nice nice.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, vad ska du göra när gnome gänget tar bort fallback mode?
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Men jag utforskar alltid efter något nytt att testa
<Kurdistan> :P då blir det gnome shell för dig
<Kurdistan> itmannen, något nytt eller gammalt som jag inte vet om att du testat?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Vad ska jag med fallback till
<Kurdistan> itmannen, då kör du ju gnome shell. :)
<itmannen> Varför tror du dom ska ta bort det
<Kurdistan> itmannen, det beror på kommande drivare ej kommer kräva 3 acceleration
<Kurdistan> fedora gänget fixat ihop något så att även gamla burkar ska kunna köra gnome shell
<itmannen> Hm. ja det låter mindre bar
<Kurdistan> då behövs inte fallback
<Kurdistan> itmannen, varför det? det låter jätte bra.
<Kurdistan> det är väl bara tidsfråga innan gnome shell med alla sina tillägg blir lika konfig. möjlig som gnome 2.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag menade inte detta med fedora :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Du vet jag vill inte stöka så mycket i systemen. Det är så lätt att det pajjar _D
<Kurdistan> itmannen, linux rent generellt ska vara glada att redhat/fedora finns.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, du pajar alltid något. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag vet. Tråkigt när det bara funkar jämt
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) det är bra grejer.
<itmannen> Ikväll blir det "Fråga Olle" Ska se om jag kan lära mig något nytt.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha. tur så har jag bara svt/tv4/tv6
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tur ? Otur menar du väl
<salmiak> 'kväll 'kväll. vad händer?
<itmannen> Noll zipp zero
<salmiak> dä va ju synd
<itmannen> Jag tror är ute och hysterihandlar julklappar
<itmannen> folk
<salmiak> finns det nån sida som listar allt som gnome gör förutom ritar ikoner på skrivbordet och fönsterramar och paneler med meny/startadeprogram/klocka ?
<itmannen> Skönt att jag inte slösar min tid på sådant
<salmiak> ja jag menar gnome2 förståss
<salmiak> itmannen: du får koda ett julspel till oss i #ubuntu-se som julklapp åt oss istället :-D
<itmannen> :)
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Hehe, rolig idé faktiskt :)
<nikke> någon som är duktig på att konfiguera vim?
<kodein> bram moolenaar.
<kodein> fast iofs, han kanske är nöjd med vaniljinställningarna
<kodein> nu leker jag inte vim själv, men om någon vet så går det säkert fortare att bara fråga
<vainoharhainen> nikke: vad vill du göra?
<nikke> kodein: haha förstås..
<nikke> jag är nyfiken på den här pluginen som jag inte vet vad den heter är... den gör så att man kan "tabba" fram koder man skrivit mycket
<nikke> den förstår vad som ska komma lixom
<Haffe> Bram Stoker.
<vainoharhainen> nikke: okey, vet tyvärr ej vilket det är. Men nettuts har en serie där dom går igenom endel bra plugins
<speedxcore> Jag har en mobil som tar emot AT-commandon via Minicom. Kan skicka SMS osv. Jag funderar på att scripta det. Tanken är att en server ska pinga en url, om den urlen går ner, så ska ett sms skickas iväg. Vilket är bästa script språket tror ni? Jag är rätt noob på python och liknande men jobbar med webbutveckling (php mest)
<Krawlezt> Hur har du tänkt att bygga det med PHP?
<speedxcore> Det har jag nog inte tänkt
<speedxcore> Jag är öppen för förslag.
<Krawlezt> Jag hade nog använt python
<Krawlezt> Dock kan jag inte python :)
<speedxcore> just nu tänker jag mig en crond, som triggar ett script som försöker pinga server, inget svar tillbaka = ett AT commando till minicom.
<Krawlezt> Det finns flera sådana script, fast mail script.
<Krawlezt> Det går att bygga i PHP dock.
<nighter> ett script som pingar en server går väl både i perl python php bash. Bara smaksak.
<speedxcore> ah ok, så det spelar ingen roll direkt?
<nighter> Nää alla löser uppgiften.
<speedxcore> Vore trevligt om någon android app eller liknande kunde lösa uppgiften också
<speedxcore> vill helt enkelt ha ett sms om min internetlina hemma går ner
<nighter> #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<nighter> use Net::Ping;
<nighter> $host="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx";
<nighter> $p = Net::Ping->new();
<nighter> if($p->ping($host))
<nighter> { anslut till mobilen }
<nighter> $p->close();
<nighter> typ så kanske
<nighter> med perl
<nikke> nighter: använd pastebin istället!!!
<Krawlezt> Tänkte precis säga det
<speedxcore> nighter: tack
<nighter> så få rader
<nighter> så tänkte det inte gjorde något.
<nighter> unless($p->ping($host)) { anslut till mobilen }
<nighter> så borde det dock vara
<speedxcore> nighter: jag får prova lite..
<speedxcore> nighter: annars tänker jag fel? Finns det något bättre sätt att kolla på? problemet är ju att jag lär inte få iväg några mail om linan är nere
<maxjezy> hoho
<einand> ping låter väl fel i detta fallet
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänk om jag vetat om att du fyllde år för annars har jag en present du kunde ha fått
<Philip5> rensade lite här och kunde skänka grejer istället för att kasta
<einand> Philip5: går faktiskt ge presenter även om folk inte fyller år
<speedxcore> einand: vad föredrar du, jag vill se om min internetlina är nere
<einand> speedxcore: nja, ping är väl bra, dock så vet du inte vilket interface du sitter på
<einand> så du bör ju kolla så du inte redan sitter på mobilen
<nighter> Nää ganska puckat att övervaka den servern du ska övervaka från samma server.
<speedxcore> ah, du tänker så. Kommer bara ha minicom in i mobilen, inte använda som 3gmodem
<einand> minicom?
<speedxcore> nighter: jag vill bara övervaka om linan fungerar
<speedxcore> om servern kraschar, så loggar jag in på routern och ser att linan lever, och att allt är lugnt förutom krashad server
<speedxcore> är en enkel-hem maskin som inte har IPMI-KVM tyvärr
<speedxcore> har nån en billig kvm-over-ip-konverter att sälja hojta till =)
<Philip5> einand: näpp, går inte alls
<einand> Philip5: då gör jag fel
<Philip5> einand: måste vara så
<einand> Philip5: själv ger jag aldrig födelsedag eller julklappar
<einand> speedxcore: du kan få köpa en enkel usb-watchdog av mig några tusen
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> einand: är du jehovas vittne?
<speedxcore> just det där med "några tusen" låter lite svettigt =)
<einand> jag har gjort den själv, så räknas som handarbete
<speedxcore> einand: skills
<einand> Philip5: nä, tror därimot på att ge folk saker när dom förtjänar det, än obligatoriskt vissa dagar på året
<Philip5> så pass
<einand> ger jag dom något dom inte gillar en random dagblir dom glada för överaskningen, ger jag dom något på julafton blir dom besvikna för det inte var det dom önska sig
<speedxcore> alla har råd att ge bort floss till släkten i julklapp
<einand> största misstaget jag gjorde var när palm datorer (med svartvitskärm var populära)
<einand> köpte en sådan till hela släkten
<einand> av 12 personer, använde 2 den
<einand> resten la den på hyllan
<speedxcore> fy fan
<einand> efter det sluta jag köpa presenter
<einand> sådan här söt maskin http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Palm_m100.jpg
<einand> det var för övrigt sista gången jag såg en bra kallendern i handhållen enhet
<phnom> nikke: Supertab.
<phnom> nikke: Om du inte menade snippetsgrejen, den heter snipmate
<Barre> bamsefar: jasså.. varfördå? :/
<bamsefar> Barre: Det var nån på telecity som hade ett HDS-SAN som tjöt när jag var där.
<bamsefar> Skitmycket lät det. :(
<Barre> bamsefar: hahah...
<Barre> bamsefar: men, lights out ftw! inte ska du behöva gå in i en serverhall... allt görs ju remote numera ;)
<salmiak> appropå julklappar (som vem som helst kan få skänka mig...), hur gick det med den där handhållna spelkonsollen.. Pandora? har de blitivt klara med första tillverkningsomgången än och börjat på andra?
<bamsefar> Barre: Koppla CWDM går dåligt remote. ;)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Hur vet jag att min microfon fungerar?
<andol> Barre: Innebär inte bara lights out att det är Någon Annan, lagom anonym, person som får slita i serverhallen?
<andol> bamsefar: Beklagar att du råkar vara Någon Annan :P
<Silasle> peyam: Om du går in på ljudinställningarna och sen "input" så ser du en Input level-mätare
<peyam> gick in på alsamixer och höjde skiten
<peyam> Silasle: det e konstigt . det går inte att ändra på input
<peyam> men jag vet at min dator har mikroson
<Silasle> Säker på att du valt rätt mikrofon?
<peyam> rätt mikrofon?
<peyam> det e inbyggt mikrofon
<peyam> Hur installerar jag min inbygda mikrofon
<realubot> peyam: Ser du den inte om du kör lspci
<peyam> realubot:  jag vet inte va lspci e
<realubot> Kör det här i Terminalen: lspci
<peyam> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<peyam> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<peyam> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<peyam> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<peyam> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<peyam> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<peyam> 00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Security Device
<Nafallo> !pastebin | peyam
<peyam> 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<ubot2> peyam: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<peyam> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge
<Nafallo> !cskick peyam
<ubot2> Factoid 'cskick peyam' not found
<peyam> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)
<peyam> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)
<peyam> va gör du
<peyam> realubot: ska jag pastebinna den?
<Nafallo> peyam: sparkar dig for att du floodade kanalen med text.
<realubot> peyam: Ja.
<realubot> peyam: Har du sett det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Line_Input.2BAC8-Microphone_Troubleshooting
<peyam> Nafallo:  du är onödig . Sluta stör mig
<Nafallo> peyam: byt attityd, och det snabbt.
<Nafallo> peyam: du har nyss varit bannad, och du ar nara att bli bannad igen.
<realubot> peyam: Vad har du för dator? Tillverkare och modellnr?
<peyam> hp mini
<realubot> Mer?
<peyam> 2133
<itmannen> Godmorgon analen
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> opps. Kanalen
<realubot> itmannen: :)
<realubot> peyam: Vad är problemet med micen?
<realubot> peyam: Vd försöker du göra?
<realubot> *Vad
<realubot> peyam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP_Mini_2133
<realubot> 10.04 ska fungera fint på datorn i.a.f.
<itmannen> Imorgon så ska jag ställa upp en WiFi router på församlingshemmet här
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. För att?
<realubot> Dela ut wifi?
<realubot> Till förslamlingsmedlemmarna?
<realubot> *församlingsmedlemmarna
<peyam> realubot:  gjorde som beskrivet där
<peyam> realubot:  hur veta det fungera?
<itmannen> realubot  Jag och min fru är med och arrangerar en julafton för ensamma och andra. Och då måste jag ha bra tillgång till nätet så klart
<realubot> peyam: Vad är problemet med micen?
<peyam> realubot:  det fungerar inte.
<realubot> peyam: Fungerar den inte i Skype eller fungerar den inte i något program?
<realubot> peyam: Kör du Ubuntu på datorn?
<peyam> realubot: -.- ja?
<peyam> realubot:  det fungerar inte nu när jag rtestade recorda
<itmannen> Jag är liksom lagomt intreeserad av julfirande
<peyam> och det funkar inte i skype heller
<realubot> itmannen: Det låter som ett fint engagemang som du och din fru gör.
<realubot> för "ensamma och andra".
<Barre> andol: så kan det kanske vara.. skitsamma så länge man själv slipper ;)
<itmannen> realubot  Tack. Vi gör vårt bästa för dom som behöver
<Barre> bamsefar: sant, men.... det går att göra detta som logiska kopplingar, samtliga fibrer är fysiskt kopplade i en "smart" patch-panel som kan kopplas om logiskt. Voila! lights-out med fiber patchning ;P
<Barre> kanske kostar en slant, men pengar är inte allt :)
<realubot> peyam: Läs "Microphone Fix": https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133
<peyam> realubot:  jag tror jag inte kan höra ngt på youtube heller
<peyam> måste forca alsa om dete så det heter
<itmannen> Barre Säg det till dom fattiga
<realubot> peyam: Det är för 10.04 men det kanske är samma i senare versioner.
<realubot> peyam: Höra? Vi snackar väl prata i micen? Hör du inget i hörlursutgången heller?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker det är bra. Det hedrar er.
<itmannen> realubot  tack
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för en ålderman att göra kväll. Vi hörs och störs
<realubot> Ha det!
<itmannen> Godnatt kanalen >>
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är ju gött att röra på benen i bland iofs.
<Barre> sant
<Nafallo> uppfinn tangetbord for fotter?
<Barre> hahahha
<salmiak> går det att starta firefox på ett särskilt ställe? för vissa saker vill jag starta det på högra skärmen
<salmiak> ett terminalfönster kan man ju starta med gnome-terminal --geometry 100x100+1600+0 så kommer det på högerskärmen, så om det går med firefox vore det ju guld
<lapompo> Vad hette den där grisjäveln i nordisk mytologi? Den där som blev hel varje dag?
<lapompo> Sleipner var väl kusen?
<salmiak> särimer
<lapompo> Ah.
<salmiak> eller särimner med N också kanske det ska vara stavat
 * Julol smakar på julolen
<lapompo> Särimner var en gris att lita på, den.
<lapompo> Och Muslimernas fasa.
<lapompo> Oändligt med bacon.
<Julol> De är bra öl de här, man får lust o klä av sig naken efter några
<Nafallo> O_o
<lapompo> Synd bara att öl smakar apa.
<Nafallo> paminn mig om att aldrig festa med Julol ...
<lapompo> Julmust + Coca-Cola skall det vara.
<lapompo> Inte blandat, dock.
<Julol> Sluta va så fin i kanten!! ;P
<salmiak> om man vill blanda julmusten med nått, bara för att alltså, vad bör man blanda den med då?
<Julol> Mjölk, tror vissa gör de
<salmiak> inte alkoholer menar jag utan nått smak
<CasperN> nejlika  om man vill få det mer juligt iaf :) men det ska väl inte behöva blandas?
<Nafallo> salmiak: testa sambucca och jager? fungerar bra med coca-cola ;-)
<salmiak> vad är sambucca?
<CasperN> sambucca o cola... svårt att föreställa mig att det skulle vara gott, men det kanske inte är meningen?
<CasperN> anis likör typ
<salmiak> aha
<Julol> Visst blandar vissa med mjölk eller har jag blandat ihop de här med något?
<CasperN> roliga med sambuca är alla nötter som tänder eld på sig själva när de ska shotta skiten :)
<Julol> Haha
<salmiak> julmust med mjölk? hmm.. tjae det kanske går. Cola med mjölk går inte däremot för det blir hemska utfällningar på glaset som är svåra att få bort vad jag förstått
<salmiak> nä om man skulle sova lite
<Julol> salmiak: Ok jag har nog blandat ihop de
<Julol> Nä sluta sov
<Nafallo> CasperN: glom inte jagern :-)
<lapompo> Sorgligt att alla vuxna ständigt måste bevisa att de är vuxna genom att hälla i sig illasmakande gift.
<lapompo> Och jag är inte ens nykterist, utan tycker bara att det smakar vidrigt.
<CasperN> lapompo: håller med dig
<lapompo> (Fast det är klart... vill ju inte vara så full att man inte kan försvara sig och/eller gör dumma saker.)
<lapompo> Speciellt inte om man är i närheten av kameror och/eller en dator.
<Julol> Haha, men de är ju drickbart om man blandar rätt. Sen är de rätt kul o vara full o härja
<CasperN> inte att det nödvändigtvis behöver smaka skit, men att folk måste hälla i sig skiten, dyrt är det också
<lapompo> Dagens samhälle gör allting 100x mer pinsamt.
<lapompo> Om en fattig dräng som sliter varenda dag hos en bonde på 1800-talet vill "supa skallen av sig" förstår man honom. :S
<Julol> Äh inte är de pinsamt om man sitter i en stuga mitt i skogen o super med kompisar som inte bryr sig ett skit dan efter om man gjort något
 * Nafallo dricker iaf aldrig for att bli full.
<Nafallo> det ar mest en bieffekt, ibland trevlig.
<Julol> Vi var på skogstripp i höstas, hände massa grejer där men ingen bryr sig =)
<johanbr> strippade ni i skogen?
<Julol> GÃ¥r inga pengar heller
<Julol> johanbr: Nä, hoppades du på de ?
<johanbr> kan jag väl inte påstå
<Julol> johanbr: Ok
<Julol> Kanske inte så vanligt med sånna resor om man bor i t.ex sthlm?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> nej mikken funkar inte
<coobra> gör om
<coobra> gör som man ska
<coobra> sluta fula dig
<coobra> bbl
<peyam> vem?
<lag^> va
<peyam> ingen som vet hur jag fixar min mikk?
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-23
<Julol> peyam: Har du gått in där på volymgrejjen o kollat?
<peyam> pulseaudio
<peyam> alsamixer
<peyam> allt
<peyam> eidterat alsa-base.conf
<peyam> editerat
<Julol> peyam: Har du kollat så du kopplat rätt? ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Julol> amelia: Stor gäsparn
<nikke> gokväll
<amelia> Julol: jajemen.. jobbar man hårt blir man trött.
<nikke> amelia: men visst känns det bra?
<Julol> amelia: Duktig du e
<amelia> nikke: japp
<nikke> oj upptäckte på deviantart att om man söker på xfce och listar dom populäraste någonsin så är ett gammalt screenshot av mig där
<nikke> 5 bästa :)
<nikke> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=xfce#/d1tweno :P
<nikke> hur fan kunde jag ha det så mörkt? :P
<CasperN> har du något tema du själv gjort?
<nikke> gjorde massor av sånt förut men har det inte kvar :P
<nikke> isåfall ligger det på nätet
<itmannen> Ho Ho
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Intressant "ny" webbläsare. http://qupzilla.co.cc/download
<ljuspunkt> itmannen: tack för länken. Hade dock gärna sett en qt-firefox och inte webkit nu igen ;-)
<itmannen> Hur många dagar fyller maxjezy år ? :)
<phnom> itmannen: En dag, varje år.
<phnom> ljuspunkt: qt målar fönster, webkit renderar html. Det är inte samma sak.
<ljuspunkt> phnom: jo jag vet det är därför jag önskar mig en gecko-webbläsare med qt-interface.
<phnom> Jaha, jag läste det som att du ville ha en qt-firefox istället för en webkit-firefox
<phnom> :-)
<ljuspunkt> Jo, så kan det gå ;-) Qt-firefox verkar har somnat ännu en gång tyvärr; sista gången jag såg och hörde något var väl i januari.
<haaga> Vad brukar stödjas bäst när det kommer till grafikkort i Ubuntu, nVidia eller ATI?
<ljuspunkt> haaga: AMD /Ati är vad jag har och om Du vill titta på film i bättre kvalitet eller om Du ska ha mer 3D än bara skrivbordseffekterna, ta för gods sake nvidia. De har fungerande drivrutiner. Amd uppdaterar sina fglrx-catalyst-drivrutiner varje månad men det är hittills inte en enda som fungerade med gnome3.
<haaga> ljuspunkt: aah, tack :)
<ljuspunkt> Använder "radeon"-drivrutinen just nu och den fungerar i vardagen men den är kass när det gäller energiförbrukning och "avancerat"-3D. Googla runt och Du börjar förstå varför AMD ska undvikas; deras linux-support är att leverera drivrutiner som inte fungerar med gnome. Annat är det med KDE dock; där kan det hända att det fungerar, men så förstör nästa uppdatering allt igen. Aldrig mera AMD för min skull, det
<ljuspunkt> får jag lov att säga! :(
<haaga> hehe, låter nog vettigast att köra på nvidiaspåret då
<haaga> har inte ägt ett nvidiakort sen typ 2003 :P
<ljuspunkt> vad har du för grafik nu då?
<haaga> ATI :(
<haaga> Vilket är gruvligt segt att köra Ubuntu på tyvärr
<haaga> Men min sudiodator har ju övervägt att installera Ubuntu studio på och där vore det trevligt med lite prestanda
<ljuspunkt> Ja, då vet Du ju vad jag pratar om. Jag har då gett upp att vänta på att AMD ska fixa problemen med nästa utgåva. På min radeon-maskin har jag bytt till Fedora, det fungerar prima med radeon-drivrutinen och Gnome3 (bortsett från mera 3D prestanda och filmkvalitet), känns snabbare än Ubuntu på samma maskin. På min stationära har jag Nvidia-grafik och där kör jag Ubuntu med mycken glädje ;-)
<haaga> haha, jo tyvärr. Jag testade att köra in en devutgåva av radeondrivisar till den, det tog några timmar att få allting att fungera igen :P
<ljuspunkt> Lycka till i alla fall, åker till jobbet nu. Hej då!
 * itmannen lämnar ett oviktigt meddelande. Dagens första åktur avklarad.
<haaga> tack ljuspunkt :) Hej då!
<Coffe> Morrn
<phnom> Godmorgon
<nighter> Fungerar inte flgrx drivarna för er?
<nighter> fglrx even.
<nighter> kör fglrx drivarna på mitt ATI kort fungerar bra. Men är det ett gamalt ATI kort lär det strula.
<propus> godmorgon.
<ljuspunkt> nighter: litet sent svar, men bättre sent än aldrig: har ett Mobility Radeon HD 4200, är alltså inte så gammalt och fglrx-drivrutinen fungerar okej med t.ex. KDE eller valfri WindowManager IBLAND, men om vi pratar en standardinstallation av t.ex. någon Linuxvariant så är drivrutinerna en katastrof när det gäller samspelet mellan compiz, Mutter /Clutter och vad det nu allt heter som finns på en standard Linux-desktop
<ljuspunkt>  sedan ett par år tillbaka ... Sedan är det inte så att fglrx kan så mycket när det gäller video heller, men det vore i alla fall skönt om de på AMD äntligen kunde leverera en rutin som skulle fungera som nvidias-drivisar gör för mig ...
<ljuspunkt> Det känns liksom som om deras grafikkort är "prototyper" eftersom deras egna drivrutiner inte ens levererar stöd till allt som grafikkortet egentligen kan (på pappret). Att radon-drivern inte kan allt accepterar jag, den är ju fri, men om inte husets egna rutiner aktiverar alla funktioner då börjar man undra. Och den där drivrutinen uppdateras hela tiden men jag tror att det AMD-ATI-kortet som jag köpte idag hinner bl
<ljuspunkt> i obsolet och hinner hamna i "legacy"-avdelningen INNAN den har fått fungera till 100% EN ENDA GÅNG! Grrr :(
<Philip5> oj oj oj, bara en dag kvar till julafton. är det inte spääääännande?!?!
<peyam> Philip5:  neej.
<Philip5> joooo
<peyam> neej
<peyam> Det är en hel vanlig dag
<peyam> jesus föddes den 25 dec va?
<peyam> men va fan hände på nyårsafton?
<Philip5> ingen vet väl riktigt när han föddes med runt 7 års säkerhet
<peyam> ja men va hände p"nyårsafton?
<Philip5> då var det fest
<Philip5> och vems nyår?
<Philip5> finns ju lite olika nyår enligt olika tideräkningar och kalendrar
<peyam> ja men varför börjar året mitt på vintern?
<peyam> är det då gud skapade världenn eller?
<Philip5> påven bestämde att det skulle vara så i slutet av 1500-talet
<peyam> hahaah
<peyam> va dum han va då
<peyam> jag menade vem orkar med sånt
<peyam> sommaren skulle vara coolare lixom
<Philip5> googla på gregorianska kalendern
<haaga> Februari känns ju mer logiskt och det har ju varit slutet av året tidigare
<Philip5> då står det hur vår kalender kommit till
<peyam> Maj är bäst
<peyam> då våren börjar.
<peyam> 20 Maj. solens exakta position
<peyam> Nawroz är bäst. inte religiöst. helt filosofisk
<peyam> tkr att svenska borde börja med newroz
<haaga> jag tycker fortfarande 1:a mars ska vara det nya året
<haaga> Blir ju mer logiskt med kalenderna, vi samlar ju skottdagarna till februari
<haaga> och den har ju 28 dagar för att det inte gick riktigt jämt ut med fördelningarna av dagarna av måndarna
<haaga> månadarna*
<haaga> hur fan skriver jag? :P
<haaga> *respektive månad
<haaga> !
<haaga> Tillbaka till Romarnas kalender! Gregorianska är ju bara onödig
<lapompo> Vad är egentligen en "mespropp"?
<Haffe> Hej alla.
<lapompo> Sluta haffa folk.
<lapompo> Är du en polis, eller?
<speedxcore> Jag har experimenterat lite med outofband-access/status rapporter via sms. Tanken är att bevaka om internetuppkopplingar fungerar, t.ex. den man har hemma. Tänker jag fel här? Finns det bra sätt att ha en backuplina via 3g/4g idag?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> min mikrofon funkar inte
<peyam> när jag spelar in min röst så funkar inte den och inte heller i skype
<kodein> är den måhända i mute?
<peyam> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<peyam> det finns ingen E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-36-gener
<speedxcore> peyam: alsa eller pulse?
<peyam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems
<peyam> försölker följa detta
<speedxcore> peyam: kör du gnome?
<nighter> speedxcore: Finns nätverksutrustning som klarar 2 uppkopplingar, alternativt är att du sätter en linux burk med nat på drar upp ett extra virtuelt interface eller sätter in ett extra nätverskort med de olika sätter upp static routes när den ska gå ut på vilket interface. Vill du använda både linorma simultant får du googla på network teaming.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> speedxcore: ja
<speedxcore> ser du mic i volyminställningarna?
<speedxcore> hittar du den under "input"
<peyam> jag ser ingen volyminställning
<peyam> http://i41.tinypic.com/5y2xx.png
<peyam> speedxcore: http://i41.tinypic.com/5y2xx.png
<speedxcore> nighter: static routes, och network teaming, lite att googla på för mig. Tack. Det stora problemet verkar vara att hålla en 3g ellre 4g lina uppe, med fast ip. Antar att man måste testa, för att veta säkert.
<peyam> jag har båda alsa och pulse
<speedxcore> hur ser det ut i system->preferences->sound?
<peyam> speedxcore: http://i43.tinypic.com/f1xqja.png
<speedxcore> btw någon som testat 4g? Är det låg ping? Jag har sett en del bra tester. Något som dock oroar mig är att tele2 lanserar det som en ersättare för adsl, så snart är det väl lika sabbat som 3g.
<speedxcore> Jag kan knappt 3g-surfa i rusningstrafik. För mkt folk.
<speedxcore> peyam: du har drivar issues. Hur ser det ut på output?
<haaga> inte jag eller. Alla operatörer har ju lite problem för att folk kör mycket smartphones idag
<peyam> speedxcore: http://i44.tinypic.com/rutd9f.png
<speedxcore> haaga: så värdelöst. Man behöver knappt nåt annat än 1GB/mån plan, för man får helt enkelt inte ner mer även om man kämpar. Vardagsvis alltså.
<haaga> Wordfeud är väl en bidragande faktor
<haaga> speedxcore: precis. jag kör på 1GB
<peyam> http://i41.tinypic.com/ajus10.png
<peyam> speedxcore: http://i41.tinypic.com/ajus10.png
<speedxcore> 05.00 en helg går ju 3g lysande. Men då sovar man.
<haaga> surfar nu via 3g, t.om. irssi känns ju segt
<speedxcore> haaga: pingarna är det hemska.
<speedxcore> om t.ex. 4g kunde ha iaf bra ping kunde jag köpa det bara därför
<haaga> ping -> en vecka senare -> pong!
<speedxcore> ssh via 3g inne i stan 17.00 en vardag är ju PAIN
<peyam> speedxcore:  kan du hjälpa mig?
<speedxcore> peyam: får du ut ljud ur datorn?
<speedxcore> netbook?
<peyam> ja men jag måste forca alsa
<peyam> ja en mini pc hp 2133
<speedxcore> jag skulle nog googla på den modellen.. och ubuntu och sound
<speedxcore> "hp 2133 ubuntu sound driver" typ
<haaga> peyam: jag hade en sån, fick alltid döda någon process för att få ljud att funka ordentligt
<speedxcore> tror du kan ha lite meck framför dig för att få igång input
<haaga> peyam: tror jag hade ihjäl pulseaudio så börjar saker att leka mer
<speedxcore> peyam: är du lat.. och rik.. köp en usb mic. eller webcam
<speedxcore> logitechs..  720p för kring 300 funkar prima out of the box
<speedxcore> bra mic också
<speedxcore> mkt bättre webcam än du har i netbooken dessutom
<speedxcore> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/112615-logitech_hd_webcam_c270 den
<peyam> speedxcore:  webcamera funkar bra. youtube funkar bra men inte mikken. och nej jag inte e rik
<peyam> haaga:  hmm det har provat också
<speedxcore> valet står nog mellan att mecka drivare, eller köpa en usb-mic som funkar.
<haaga> känns det inte lite fel med webkameror som har 720p och 1080p? Jag menar, kvaliteten är ju rätt dålig oavsett vilken upplösning den klarar
<speedxcore> personligen föredrar jag usb-micar pga att analoga ingångar ofta är så kassa.
<peyam> vet ngn hu rjag uppdaterar min sound arcitechture?
<haaga> Jag kör med en kondensatormic då gånger jag har skypat
<peyam> jag har version 1.0.21
<peyam> kanske fins nyare?
<peyam> [sudo] password for peyam:
<peyam> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<peyam> Home directory /home/peyam not ours
<peyam> ska det verkligen vara det här?
<peyam> [sudo] password for peyam:
<peyam> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<peyam> Home directory /home/peyam not ours
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<peyam> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<peyam> så ska den står egentligen
<peyam> ska updatera och uppgradera
<peyam> och sen ta bort pulse
<peyam> och updatera alsa
<peyam> hej så länge
<lapompo> Vad är egentligen en "mespropp"?
<kodein> en fegis
<kodein> De eländigaste Mesar, som bära hjertat i böxorna, äro de största hjeltar i köket.
<kodein> Fänrik Lijlla Hillebardh ähr icke mycket värdh; dhett ähr en elak mehs.
<speedxcore> en något försagd fegis t.om?
<lapompo> kodein: Ja, men vad *är* det?
<lapompo> Jag vet att man kallar en mes/fegis en "mespropp".
<kodein> menar du etymologiskt?
<lapompo> Ty.
<lapompo> p
<kodein> mes kommer från holländskan och betyder typ spinkig person
<lapompo> propp :S
<kodein> det är mest en förstärkning
<kodein> skulle jag gissa iaf.
<Philip5> nu bär det av för mig över julen så god jul på er alla linuxnerdar!
<joel135> ogiltigförklaras garantin om man installerar ubuntu på en dator som säljs tillsammans med windows?
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<antii> Morgon är det väl inte?
<kodein> morgon är ju från det att man orkar sig ur sängen tills dess att man inte är så jäkla trött
<phnom> Klart det är morgon. Kör vi inte UGT i den hör kanalen? ;)
<phnom> s/hör/här/
<Krawlezt> Morgon är det om man går o lägger sig 06.00 och vaknar 11.30
<peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa med en grej
<peyam> wget http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/misc/hda-verb/hda-verb-0.3.tar.bz2
<peyam> ger 404 not found
<peyam> hur uppdaterar jag til senaste kernel?
<joel135> ogiltigförklaras garantin om man installerar ubuntu på en dator som säljs tillsammans med windows?
<peyam> joel135:  nej.
<peyam> Så länge inga fysiska skador fins på datorn
<kodein> inte än iaf
<peyam> dåså.
<peyam> Du får ju ladda ner och installera va du vill
<joel135> va bra
<peyam> kodein: vet du hur jag uppdaterar till senaste kernel?
<kodein> aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade?
<peyam> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<peyam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kodein> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade då
<peyam> provade det va det som dök upp
<peyam> -->sudo  aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<kodein> du behöver ett sudo på båda kommandona
<kodein> notera sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<peyam> juste
<peyam> det funkar nu
<salmiak> vad är "safe-upgrade" ?
<peyam> det e upgraderar säkert
<kodein> kommandot för att uppgradera med aptitude. det finns full-upgrade också, och en skillnad är t.ex. att full-upgrade kan ta bort paket ibland
<Krawlezt> Vad är fel på apt-get update/upgradE?
<Krawlezt> upgrade*
<kodein> apt-get och aptitude är två olika program, men det är väl itne automagiskt något fel på apt-get för att jag föredrar aptitude.
<Krawlezt> okej okej
<lapompo> Ni är alla bajskorvar.
<kodein> hur kunde han veta det?
<Krawlezt> Någon har gett "inside" infor om oss, han vet vår hemlighet!
<peyam> vet ngn vf mikrofonen i skype inte fungerar
<peyam> yeeeeeeeeah
<peyam> fixade skiten
<peyam> helt på egen hand
<peyam> uppdatera kernel. ta bort pulse och sätt skiten på en annan alternativ
<Krawlezt> peyam: Vad har du för kernel nu?
<salmiak> vinner man nått mycket med att upgradera kernel föresten?
<peyam> Krawlezt:tappade bort komandot
<peyam> vad hette den nu igen
<peyam> name -r?
<propus> uname ?
<peyam> 2.6.32-36-generic
<peyam> kodein:  kan du skriva uppdatera kommandot igen. försöker anteckna så jag inte atappa bort det till nästa hgång
<peyam> jag kör irssi raderna försviner
<propus> page up/down kan du använda dig av :)
<phnom> salmiak: Säkerhetsfixar, bland annat.
<salmiak> ok
<peyam> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<peyam> stämer koden?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  hur installerar man alsamixer?
<Kurdistan> peyam, menar du gnome alsamixer?
<Kurdistan> för alsamixer är kommando
<peyam> ja
<peyam> sudo apt-get install alsamixer?
<Kurdistan> peyam, prova. den bör ge svar om det fungerar eller ej.
<Kurdistan> annars är det bara använda programcentral/synaptic och söka på alsamixer.
<peyam> jag har den installerad
<peyam> försöker göra anteckningar till nästa gång jag få problem och jag inns inte komando
<Kurdistan> peyam, har du problem med intel-hdmi?
<Kurdistan> fick du någon hjälp från intel kanalen?
<peyam> nej.
<Kurdistan> peyam, du kan ju alltid testa pclinuxos livecd eller opensuse för se om de lirar bättre med din burk.
<peyam> nej det e min minipc
<peyam> jag hade problem med mikken men jag fixade på egen hand :D
<peyam> Kurdistan:  jag fick ett annat problem
<Kurdistan> peyam, nice.
<peyam> jag tog bort ubuntu på min andra burk
<Kurdistan> peyam, okej.
<peyam> och försökte installera windows
<peyam> vet du va som hände
<Kurdistan> vad?
<peyam> "windows kan inte bli installerad.. partitionen är GPR style eller ngt"
<peyam> och när jag trycker på load derives
<peyam> det står " windows can find derivs. use a usb or floppy"
<Kurdistan> peyam, du kan ju med hjälp gparted formatera om hårddisken i ntfs format
<Kurdistan> eller fat32
<peyam> när jag kör med usb stick ubuntu den bootar inte usb'et
<peyam> Kurdistan:  ja men nu finns ingen OS längr epå datorn
<Kurdistan> det är kanske därför windows får fnatt
<peyam> det är försent
<Kurdistan> peyam, du kan ju från en av dina ubuntu livecd
<Kurdistan> fixa med gparted så du har ntfs format redan från start
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara köra in windows igen
<peyam> Kurdistan:  problemet är att windows klagar på att man ska installera dvd deriven
<Kurdistan> peyam, har du kollat in om du har senaste bios?
<peyam> Kurdistan: jag har en moderkort när jag går på "bios" som inte ser ut som en vanlig bios så hitar jag inte så mkt
<Kurdistan> peyam, mysko.
<Kurdistan> peyam, det är alltid värt uppdatera bios, om det finns tillgängligt. mycket burk-strul brukar lösas då.
<Kurdistan> tyvärr har min skräp-laptop aldrig fått någon uppdatering av bios
<Kurdistan> peyam, får du windows felmeddelandet när du kör in windows-cd under installation eller är det efteråt när man kan ta ut den?
<peyam> under installation
<peyam> Kurdistan:  hur uppdaterar man skiten
<Kurdistan> peyam, menar du bios?
 * Julol Kör kabulla race genom kanalen
<Kurdistan> Julol, god jul på dig. :)
<Julol> Kurdistan: Tack desamma hörru =)
<Kurdistan> Julol, lira schack? :)
<Julol> Kurdistan: Nej för satans, jag får jämt stryk o blir arg ;P
<itmannen> Våga vägra säga "God Jul" i tid och otid.
<itmannen> Jag säger det om jag blir tvingad
<Kurdistan> Julol, äsch ingen är proffs här antar jag.
<Kurdistan> det är bara roligt att spela.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Jag menar. Jag har väl vilken jul jag vill. Eller hur ?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  ja
 * peyam det är jul snart
<Julol> Kurdistan: Ok =) en annan gång kanske, måste fixa med grejjer idag
<itmannen> Oj. Vilket scoop
<Kurdistan> peyam, sök på tillverkarens hemsida och där bör det finnas något om drivrutiner.
<Kurdistan> sök på modellen du har och kolla om du har senaste bios eller ej
<ljuspunkt> Öh, kan man uppdatera sitt bios utan windows? Har för mig att filerna enbart kommer som .exe-filer?
<Kurdistan> ljuspunkt, nja. det är väl inte hela sanningen.
<Kurdistan> det beror ju helt och hållet på vendors
<ljuspunkt> Kurdistan: okej, då vet jag med andra ord att HP /Compaq är idioter, där finns bara exe-filer :(
<Kurdistan> ljuspunkt, ja livet är surt. jag blir glad om fujitsu ens övervägde uppdatera min. :)
<andol> ljuspunkt: Beroende på så har jag för mig att folk haft framgångar med att boota via FreeDOS.
<ljuspunkt> andol: ja just det! Det har jag också fått till en gång för länge sedan, kanske värt att testa nu också. Ska genast ladda ner uppdateringen och sedan läsa vidare ;-)
<Kurdistan> ljuspunkt, jag har fått många träffar med hp och uppdatere bios under ubuntu/linux.
<Kurdistan> andol, +1
<Kurdistan> dell tycks ändå vara bäst verkar det som
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag göra mat. ha det bra gott folk. syns senare.
<Kurdistan> Julol, :) nästa ggr jag frågar ska du vara redo.
<Haffe> kodein:
<Kurdistan> snyft glömde blöt lägga ris.
<Kurdistan> :) tur att ni finns under tiden.
<Kurdistan> itmannen inne. vart är b2?
<Kurdistan> x_link, du som gillar kde3, vet du att opensuse 12.1 har kommit med kde3 iso?
<Kurdistan> b2 wb
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tackar tackar.
<Kurdistan> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/ubuntu-tweak-06-has-been-released.html
<itmannen> Detta är skrivbordet en av mina surfplattor: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2221/20111223094109.png
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-install-empathy-with-msn-xmpp-support-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Kurdistan> itmannen, unity? :)
<itmannen> Nä android
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :P jag skämtade.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag har inte lyckats få in ubuntu i den ännu
<Kurdistan> itmannen, varför skulle du vilja göra det? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Kort svar. För att det ska gå :)
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> I min andra platta su funkar det bra. 11.10 där
<Kurdistan> itmannen, du är galen. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Helt rätt :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen, b2 verkar vara blyg idag.
<Kurdistan> går ni igång när jag sover :)?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Han är nog bakis. Eller så har han fruntimmer på rummet
<speedxcore> itmannen: najs! Vilken platta?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jag betvivlar :).
<itmannen> speedxcore  1 Mid MS810 och en Flytouch (Superpad 3)
<einand> 3jag har en Flytouch (Superpad 3)
<einand> eller hade
<einand> sämsta plattan som finns
<speedxcore> låter som dealextreme plattor?
<Kurdistan> :) gott folk vad skulle ni gjort om ni var utan burk och internet i 1 månad?
<einand> Gpad Gforce är grymt bra dock
<itmannen> speedxcore  Flytuch funkar kanaonbra
<Kurdistan> ärliga svar.
<einand> Kurdistan: lekt med elektronik
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: hämtat en burk i närmaste grovsoprum
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Krälat på väggarna
<Kurdistan> speedxcore, okej ni är på besök hos era amish släktingar.
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> fast vara utan internet och dator existerar inte
<itmannen> Är han släkt med sådana
<speedxcore> jag hade tagit med böcker om linux, och lamp stacken. samt man-filer på papper
<einand> lamp stack?
<speedxcore> einand: linux,apache,mysql,php
<Kurdistan> :) nu är ni samtliga släkt med amishar och besöker dem
<Kurdistan> inga elektroniska prylar
<einand> ja, jag vet vad lamp är
<einand> men stack?
<speedxcore> einand: behöver personligen lära mig optimera apache bättre, eller lära mig en annan webserver.
<Kurdistan> :) hur skulle ni må?
<speedxcore> einand: vissa brukar kalla det för stack, kan vara helt fel.
<speedxcore> bara citerar
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Som valigt i livet så är det bara att gilla läget
<einand> speedxcore: hum.. kanske vet inte, känns fel för mig iaf
<einand> speedxcore: lär dig Tomcat och Servlets i stället, mycket coolare
<speedxcore> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<speedxcore> einand: "solution stack"
<Kurdistan> itmannen, diplomatisk svar, dock undrar jag om du på allvar skulle klara av 1 månad utan elektronik.
<speedxcore> att läsa böcker om linux och programmering, det funkar
<speedxcore> man klarar sig rätt länge på det
<einand> Kurdistan: jag brukar klara mig 2 veckor utan iaf
<einand> varje sommar
<itmannen> Kurdistan  det skulle inte vara roligt. men jag skulle klara det
<speedxcore> man kan börja "hacka" naturen också. t.ex. börja bygga ett vind/vattenkraftverk på gården
<einand> alltså den som inte klarar 30 dagar utan dator och el, måste på allvar se över sitt liv
<Kurdistan> speedxcore, du läser nog ut böckerna första veckan. vad gör du resterande tid? :)
<einand> Kurdistan: vad skall du göra?
<Kurdistan> einand, okej, ärligt svar. du klarar 2 veckor. 2-3 veckor till, skulle det varit möjligt?
<andol> einand: Inkluderar det även indirekt användning utav el, såsom att handla i en affär som är beroende utav el?
<speedxcore> einand: 30 funkar, förutom i februari, då blir hyran försenad för de som inte har autogiro.
<einand> andol: ja
<Kurdistan> einand, jag har varit utan burk/mobil över 2 månad. dock där jag var fanns tv.
<einand> speedxcore: du kan betala kontant till banken
<Kurdistan> så jag har inte helt hållet levt utan elektronik
<speedxcore> einand: kostar ju extra
<einand> speedxcore: bara om man har fel bank
<Kurdistan> :) själv tycker jag det är härligt komma bort från burk/internet med jämna mellanrum
<einand> håller med
<einand> fast du vet ju inte inte vad du skall göra under tiden
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä fy för den lede. Inte frivilligt iaf
<speedxcore> jag med, så länge man har ssh i mobilen så.
<einand> speedxcore: utan el så kan du inte använda telefonen efter 3 daagar
 * Kurdistan ska göra mat nu. :)
<speedxcore> einand: med solpanel.
<einand> speedxcore: går förstås
<speedxcore> einand: jag har dessutom AA-laddare till min mobil, så brukar köpa nåt storpack AA-batterier på resor
<Kurdistan> :) ni är verkligen it-fanatiker
<itmannen> Hm. Är inte solpanel el ?
<einand> speedxcore: själv byggde jag mig en en egen laddare, som jag fyllde med LiPo batterier
 * speedxcore tror snart alla springer runt med HUD, och ändrar skin på polare, samt ändrar vädret
<speedxcore> einand: skills,
<einand> är ungefär som en stor solsticks ask, och klarar 6 laddnignar till mobilen
<speedxcore> einand: är det inte läskigt att leka med LiPo?
<einand> speedxcore: behövs inga skills för det
<einand> speedxcore: i början var det det
<speedxcore> jag tänker på saker som brinner upp
<speedxcore> men dom kanske förbättrat?
<einand> tja, brinner ju upp lika ofta som din mobiltelefon ;)
<speedxcore> dåså
<einand> funderar dock på LiFePo batterier
<speedxcore> bättre livslängd väl?
<einand> nä
<einand> men miljövänlig och ingen explotionsrisk
<speedxcore> ah, tror dom har såna i elcyklar
<einand> rätt vanligt
<speedxcore> så det inte ska bli big-badaboom vid olycka/krock
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  va händer?
<Kurdistan> nu har man gjort käk. snart klar. :)
<Kurdistan> Peyam, matlagning.
<Peyam> själv har man ätit shishkebab
<Kurdistan> Peyam, det är gott.
<Peyam> helt okej. fattar inte vf jag inte kan se alla dina bokstäver
<Kurdistan> hmm det verkar vara en del som har problem se mina bokstäver
<Kurdistan> du ser inte åöä
<Kurdistan> ?
<Peyam> jag ser ??
<Kurdistan> Peyam, så här ser det ut för mig: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/23/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Peyam> där ser det bra ut
<Peyam> men int enär du skriver här
<Kurdistan> Peyam, är det bara mina du har svårt att se?
<Peyam> nu kör jag empathy
<Peyam> med irssi har jag inte problem antar ja
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Ser din bokstäver väldigt bra, har irssi.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, hmm, tror problemet kan vara hos dig. för jag minns itmannen hade samma problem med pidgin förr.
<Peyam> Krawlezt:  med irssi har jag inte deta problem så problemet kan vara hos mig ja
<Krawlezt> Troligen.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, det är då empathy som orsakar felet. samma fel som pidgin.
<Kurdistan> det finns säkerligen lösning någonstans
<Peyam> DEt är inte så stort problem egentligen. konstifr att jag bara ser dina tecken konstigt
<Kurdistan> einand, du har inte hand om offtopic längre?
<propus> Peyam: fått till problemet med hdmi?
<Peyam> propus: nej. fick större problem
<propus> Peyam: som vad? =)
<Peyam> försökte avinstallera ubuntu. satt in windows skivan formaterade om partitionen och windows klagade
<Peyam> på att det inte den partitionen man ska. Windows can not be instaled on a GPR någonting partition style
<Peyam> då hade ubuntu redan gått förlorad
<Peyam> sen klagade windows på att driven inte är installerade under installationen
<Peyam> så jag kunde varken går fram eller balkåt
<propus> De är ju bara partitionera om disken :)
<Peyam> ja men det finns inget program. jag har ju ingen OS på datorn
<propus> hiren bootcd :) ladda hem den och bänn de på en cd :)
<Peyam> tror att det kommer klaga på att deriven inte är installerade
<Peyam> det blir nog 3 skivor
<Peyam> en med windows
<Peyam> en me ubuntu
<Peyam> och en med det du sa
<Kurdistan> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-mint-mate.html :) en som verkligen ogillar gnome 3
<Kurdistan> Peyam, du har ju livecd.
<Kurdistan> du behöver ju ingen os för det
<propus> gnome 3 suger :)
<Kurdistan> gparted finns ju i livecd från start
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  nej jag skapa en usb stick
<Kurdistan> om inte så installera
<Kurdistan> partitionera om allt
<Peyam> men nu läser inte datorn usb heller
<Peyam> df behöver jag ubuntu på skiva
<Kurdistan> Peyam, har du kollat bios?
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  är hemma i uppsala
<Peyam> datorn har jag i sthlm
<Peyam> men ja jag har kollat bios och försökt ändra bottordning och placera usb som första.
<Peyam> men usb booten har ändrat namn till ubuntu konstigt nog
<Peyam> och den kommer inte upp vid bootning*
<swecarp> god jul
<Krawlezt> god jul
<Krawlezt> Inte många timmar kvar
<Peyam> Haffe:  är du bra på transformer och DFT?
<Peyam> för då har jag en fråga till dig via msg
<Haffe> Varför kan du inte bara fråga i mattekanalen och se vad som händer?
<Peyam> Haffe:  håller inte standarden. Men kan du?
<Peyam> Haffe:  så!
<Peyam> http://windows.sugerkuk.se/
<Krawlezt> Ojdå, Terminalskolan nämns på Flashback!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du frågade något sist men jag hann inte svara innan du loggade ut?
<x_link> peyam verkar lite arg.
<Kurdistan> x_link, läste du det jag skrev? :)
<Kurdistan> du kan alltså köra kde3 med senaste opensuse
<Kurdistan> :)
<Zeen_> Wassuip
<Zeen_> Fan fick jag inte mitt nick för?
<itmannen> Hur ska vi veta det
<Zeen_> Nä du. De stog att nicket redan fanns. Ser ingen annan med de nicket. :/
<Zeen_> God Jul!
<itmannen> Får jag höra/se "God Jul" en gång till så kräks jag
<antii> God Jul.
 * itmannen ropar på hustrun för att torka upp
<itmannen> Intresssant att se vad man ätit under dagen
<Haffe> Glad högtid,
<itmannen> Fariken vad det var svårt att roota min nya surfplatta
<itmannen> Men skam den som ger sig
<Haffe> Det går säkert med linux.
<itmannen> En gissning i vilket OS jag håller på
 * realubot önskar kanalen trevlig påsk.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej nej. fodelse. inte dod.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Död stavas inte så på svenska
<itmannen> Inte födelse heller för den delen
<Nafallo> itmannen: beklagar. tydligen gick det fram vad som menades oavsett, vilket betyder att din kommentar var helt och hallet onodig.
<itmannen> realubot  Du ligger före i tideräkningen :)
<itmannen> Nafallo  Gick det fram ? Inte här iaf. Ta en kurs i lätt svenska
<Nafallo> itmannen: har du tankt ta en kurs i vett och etikett da? :-)
<itmannen> da ? Är du ryss ?
<Haffe> Da ili njet? Ja Nje Snaju, eta mi  snajem?
 * Nafallo har trottnat pa den meningslosa itmannen och valjer att strunta i vidare kommentarer.
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Härlig känsla att segra :D
<Nafallo> bristande logik och haltande argumentation. och fa nagon att tycka du ar meningslos = inte seger :-)
<Nafallo> just saying.
<itmannen> Vänligen skriv på svenska då detta är en svensk kanal
<itmannen> Vett och etikett
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<Nafallo> nu for maxjezy sluta fira :-)
<itmannen> Eller hur var det :)
 * itmannen är meningslös men vid liv
<itmannen> for ?
<Nafallo> s/o/a/
<Krawlezt> s/o/a?
<Nafallo> regexp string replacement
<itmannen> Vart for han vid sitt firande ?
<itmannen> Krawlezt  Han försöker briljera bara :)
<Krawlezt> Aha
<itmannen> Sådant där är lätt att kopiera på nätet
<Krawlezt> w/e
 * Krawlezt var lika rolig som Nafallo 
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Men det blir nog roligare när han gått en komvux i svenska
<Nafallo> itmannen: du tror vi har komvux i London?
<realubot> Testa i Terminalen så får ni se: echo "nu for maxjezy sluta" | sed 's/o/a/'
<Nafallo> itmannen: for ovrigt passade jag pa att ta upp till Svenska C medans jag fortfarande bodde i sverige.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hände inte så mycket
<realubot> Eller: echo "nu for maxjezy sluta" | sed 's/maxjezy/Krawlezt/'
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> realubot: \o/
<realubot> Nafallo: ;)
<Krawlezt> :(
<itmannen> Nafallo  Ingen aning om det finns. Svenska C är väl inte så bra
<realubot> Krawlezt: sed 's/word1/word2/' byter ut word1 mot work2 i texten som skickas in inom "-tecknen efter kommandot echo.
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag kan lugnt saga att de inte kommer ha svenska oavsett om det finns :-P
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag vet, så dålig är jag inte :)
<realubot> *word2
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Bra.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tänte eftersom du sa att inget hände när du körde sed 's/o/a/'
<itmannen> Nafallo  Ok. Vad vet jag förutom att du tydligen är någon form av admin här och inte använder det som är default här som språk.
<Nafallo> itmannen: bara ge dig.
<Nafallo> itmannen: det ar inte roligt langre.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Varför då ? Tål du inte åsikter ?
<Krawlezt> Seriöst, vi skulle behöva en dagisfröken. Det är bråk och tjaffs här mer än vad det är på ett dagis.
<Nafallo> vi kanske borde satta en mental aldersgrans har eller nagot.
<Krawlezt> Mental kan jag gå med på men inte annars :)
<Nafallo> mjo. tankte mest pa dem som inte lamnat sandladan annu.
<coobra> att ni orkar bry er :D
<spacebug-> ey coobra ! ;)
<spacebug-> good wheel on ya !
<coobra> spacebug-:  :D
<Nafallo> coobra: inte mycket val nar det ar mig han hackar pa :-P
<Nafallo> men jo.
<coobra> Nafallo: men om du är kanalop här ska du kunna stå pall för lite sånt eller ?
<Krawlezt> Ge mig op så bannar jag alla så sitter jag själv här så slipper alla bråk.
<itmannen> Utsparkad med besked
<Nafallo> coobra: mjo. tyckte jag gjorde det lange nog dock :-)
<coobra> Nafallo: om han är total retard skratta åt det driv med han
<itmannen> coobra  Jasså
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet när 12.04 kommer ut?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: april 2012
<itmannen> Krawlezt  Den är ute
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: 12 for aret, 04 for manaden
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Syftade på den fulla, eller vad man sager.
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Aha, det har jag inte tänkt på.
<coobra> itmannen: ja har inte fokuserat på vad du så vet inte vad Nafallo irriterar sig på. Kallar dig inte retard
<Krawlezt> Hoppas dom har fixat så man slipper använda gnome-shell för att slippa Unity.
<itmannen> Synd man inte förstår det som skrivs
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ehrm. jag trodde man kunde fa nagot som liknande gnome 2 i 11.10?
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jodå, om man använder gnome-shell. Jag gör det!
<itmannen> Krawlezt  Den är bra fungerade alpha 1. Jag kör den
<realubot> Krawlezt: 12.04 kommer ha 5 års supporttid. Det är en LTS-version (Long Time Support). Men det kanske du visste redan?
<Krawlezt> Yes, då kanske det finns hopp om att flera väljer Ubunut!
<Krawlezt> realubot: 5års? Så långe?
<spacebug-> long TERM support (ordmärkare :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade inte satsat på 12.04 innan release om du vill ha ett stabilt system.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: folk som google behover 5 ar innan de hunnit byta ut alla system :-)
<realubot> Jaha. Term, kanske det står för.
<Krawlezt> Det gör jag inte heller, därför jag väntar till April :)
<Nafallo> (och ja, de byter ut folks datorer istallet for att uppgradera dem till nya releaser)
<Krawlezt> *Faceplant*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns något som heter gnome-session-fallback och som är likt Gnome 2 men ändå inte.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är det jag använder, det vet du väl?
<Krawlezt> Du hjälpte mig med det för 1-2månader sedan?
<itmannen> realubot  Jag ligger risigt till här. En op tål inte åsikter och sparkar ut mig. vad göra ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju Gnome Shell i 11.10 också?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Jag drog upp det där med 12.04 för att vi skulle slippa detta tjaffs..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Som alternativ?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: alltsa.. det ar ratt satt att gora det pa tycker jag med. det tar mycket mindre tid att skeppa datorer med en standard image an det tar att logga in till tusentals datorer och uppgradera dem ;-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Aha, var det så många. Då kanske det är snabbare :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo. Nu när du säger det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Man måste ha gnome-shell för att kunna använda gnome-session-fallback.
<realubot> Så kommer jag ihåg det.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ehrm. du kanner till google, right? ;-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jo, men tänkte inte på att det var så många! :)
<Nafallo> heh
<realubot> itmannen: Sluta tjata på Nafallo om du inte vill bli bannad. Det är nog det bästa rådet jag kan ge dig. :)
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag funderat på att formatera till Debian av någon anledning.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ vet inte om det blir 12.04
<realubot> Krawlezt: Versionernas codename är i bokstavsordning: Karmic, Lucid, Maverick, Natty och vad är det nu 11.10 heter?
<realubot> O...
<Nafallo> realubot: Oneiric
<realubot> Just det.
<Nafallo> realubot: 12.04 ar Precise
<Nafallo> realubot: och det har inte alltid varit bokstavsordning :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Krawlezt> Debian har roliga namn på sina distro's. "Squeeze" :)
 * Krawlezt har precis fått reda på sina betyg för denna termin..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad var det du läste nu igen?
<Krawlezt> 9an, kallas det :)
<Krawlezt> Är dock inte så stolt över mina betyg just nu.
<itmannen> Jag funderar på att avsluta detta då det verka bli som i nordkorea. Ingen får ha åsikter om överheten
<realubot> itmannen: Äh, nu överdriver du väl ändå lite?
<realubot> itmannen: Ni tjafsade ju bara om Nafallos språkinställningar?
<itmannen> realubot  Nej inte ett dugg. Den så kallade överheten här är som i nordkorea tydligen
<Markslap> Jag hade hoppats på att 10.10 skulle ha hetat Motherfuckin' Millepede.
<itmannen> realubot  Ja det var om språket. Och det tåldes inte
<Markslap> Men inte gick det i uppfyllelse. :<
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktigaste är väl att du kommer in på det du vill på gymnasiet och att du har förkunskaper som du behöver (t.ex. matematik, fysik, engelska)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Räcker betygen till det så är det tillräckliga betyg. Hälsa mamma och pappa det från realubot.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag behöver godkänt i alla ämnen (d.v.s 160p) för att komma in på mitt gymnasium. Teknik program med programmering,webbutveckling och linux!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag fick 0p nu (Icke godkänt i alla ämnen) p.g.a hög frånvaro.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Oj.
<Krawlezt> Jag satt hem och programmade och lekte i Linux istället för att gå i skolan :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var ju inte så bra. Varför skobbar du?
<realubot> Aha.
<Krawlezt> Jag satt hem och programmade och lekte i Linux istället för att gå i skolan :(
<Krawlezt> programmerade*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men du. Du måste ju släpa dig dit i.a.f. Mycket mer än så behövs inte för att bli godkänd.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det tråkiga är att jag satt med VG/G (Runt 200p) i alla ämnen men sen fick jag för hög frånvaro.
<Nafallo> itmannen: du har givit din asikt. du behover inte fortsatta tjata om den i 30 minuter. ge dig nu. vi har forstatt vad du tycker redan.
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag sparkade dig for att du inte lade ner nar jag bad dig ge dig.
<coobra> ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag rekommenderar att du i.a.f. släpar dig igenom högstadiet och gymnasiet med godkända betyg. Det är bra att om du någon gång i framtiden vill plugga vidare. Det blir lite bökigt att ta igen allt från högstadiet och uppåt.
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> kanalops
<itmannen> Nafallo  Nä du har ju ordförandeklubban. Och missbrukar den rejält
<Nafallo> itmannen: tack for din asikt. vi tar den i beaktande.
<Krawlezt> Jo realubot det är sant. Ska gå i skolan och plugga hårt för jag ska in på mitt gymnasium!
<realubot> itmannen: Jag föreslår att du tar upp det på ett Ubuntu-möte istället för att prata om det här för det enda som det kommer leda till att prata om det här är att Nafallo bannar dig förr eller senare.
 * Nafallo tycker han ar valdigt talmodig :-)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Och om du inte trivs i skolan så får du ta upp det med klassföreståndaren och skolledningen. Om det är därför du skobbar.
<Krawlezt> Nej, jag skolkar för jag tyckte programmering och linux var viktigare än skolan.
<Krawlezt> Brb äta
<Krawlezt> realubot: Föresten, det är viktigare tycker jag men det tycker inte alla andra :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det går såklart att bli jätteduktig på datorer (och Linux) utan att läsa högstadiet och gymnasiet men du får väldigt få val i livet framöver om du struntar helt i skolan.
<itmannen> realubot  Han för gärna banna mig om det stärker hans självförtroende. Spelar ingen roll. Men några trevliga personer kommer jag att sakna.
<itmannen> Nafallo  Kan du vara vänlig att banna mig nu ? Tack på förhand
<realubot> itmannen: Ta det för vad det är. Det är knappast något nytt att det har varit tjafs om hur op sköter jobbet.
<realubot> Jag tycker faktiskt att det är bra att någon/några orkar vara op ö.h.t.
<realubot> Dom får ju knappast betalt för uppdraget.
<itmannen> realubot  Jo jag vet. men översitteri avskyr jag
<coobra> itmannen:  kan du inte lämna kanalen då ?
<itmannen> realubot  Orkar ? dom gör ju inget
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gör som du vill. Mitt tips är att du släpar dig till skolan. Du har tid att mecka med Linux på fritiden.
<Nafallo> itmannen: ehrm. har du ens last vad jag skrivit?
<itmannen> coobra  Visst kan jag. men vill bli bannad
<realubot> Krawlezt: Satsa framförallt på engelska och svenska. Av alla jag vet som har struntat i skolan så är det just språk som dom ångrar att dom har struntat i.
<coobra> itmannen:  varför vill du det ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är väl onödigt att bli bannad?
<Nafallo> itmannen: sluta hacka pa andra repetativt om samma sak. nar nagon sager at dig att ge dig efter att du gjort just det i 15-20 minuter, ta at dig, och inse att det inte ger trevlig kanalkansla att halla pa som du gor.
<itmannen> realubot  Det fyller mitt syfte
<Nafallo> itmannen: hur manga ganger ska jag behova saga till dig innan du faktiskt forstar vad som sags?
<Nafallo> just nu kanns det som att du inte tankt igenom vad som faktiskt hant objektivt och bara forsoker uppviggla for att du tycker du blivit orattvist behandlad.
<andol> Krawlezt: Njae, tycker du ska vara försiktig med att förringa de övriga skolämnena alltför mycket. Till exempel så kräver ju mycket kul teknikfronten  sammarbete med andra, och då skadar det ej att kunna uttrycka sig väl i tal och skrift, såväl som att besitta lite allmänbildning.
<coobra> Nafallo:  skit bara i vad han skriver
<itmannen> Nafallo  när du skriver på svenska så skulle jag förstå :)
<Nafallo> men om du tanker efter lite grann kanske du inser att du inte alltid har ratt.
<coobra> det här en suportkanal för svensktalande ubuntuianer :/
<Nafallo> itmannen: du verkar forsta min svenska helt okay, aven om jag byter ut svenska tecken mot aao :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo  Ett ratt har jag i bilen :D
<Nafallo> itmannen: om du behover lite bakgrundsfakta om anledningen ar det for att jag bott i London sedan 2007, anvander en_GB till vardags och har vant mig vid den layouten.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är väl inte så svårt att starta Irssi med sv. layout?
<Nafallo> realubot: och de andra ~50 kanalerna?
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har engelskt fysiskt tangentbord, och jag har glomt var svenska tangentbord har sina knappar.
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja ja.
<Nafallo> att byta till svensk layout skulle innebara MYCKET mer felstavningar :-P
<realubot> Hur gör man annars? LC=sv_SE irssi
<realubot> Eller vad är det?
<itmannen> Nafallo  men du. Om du nu är op här så borde du väl följa det som anges. Och självklart fattar jag vad du skriver. En ren princip bara. Samma regler gäller för alla
<Nafallo> realubot: gnomes tangentbordsinstallningar.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, men man kan ju starta ett program bara med en annan layout. Eller?
<Nafallo> itmannen: dude. det /ar/ svenska... bara att jag byter ut ett fatal tecken som inte finns pa mitt tangentbord. det betyder inte att det inte ar svenska.
<Nafallo> itmannen: seriost...
<Nafallo> realubot: som att min terminal anvands enbart for #ubuntu-se? :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo  Äää. Vi lägger ned detta. Men spela inte översittare och kasta ut folk bara för dom har åsikter
<Nafallo> itmannen: som jag redan sagt. det var inte orsaken till att jag sparkade ut dig.
<Nafallo> itmannen: snalla, om du inte kan lasa vad jag skriver, sag till sa kan jag sitta och klippa och klistra nagra minuter sa att jag kan skriva orsaken till dig med svenska tecken.
<Peyam> itmannen:  tack!
<Peyam> Nafallo:  jag tycker också att du ska lägga ner för din maktmissbruk
<Peyam> med*
<itmannen> Nafallo  Näå det var var för du sagt det tidgare. Samm
<Nafallo> Peyam: du blev inte ens bannad av mig :-)
<Peyam> jo du bannade mig flera gånger!
<coobra> kan inte typ Peyam / itmannen fråga ubuntu frågor annanrs kan do kanske förpassa sig till quakenet :/
<Nafallo> Peyam: jag bannade dig nar du tog dig runt en bann som inte var satt av mig.
<itmannen> Nog om detta
<Peyam> Nafallo:  lägg ner med din makt missbruk bara! och håll dig i forumets gränser.
<coobra> w t f
<Nafallo> Peyam: du blev bannad for att en annan op trottnade pa att du och Kurdistan standigt brakade har inne. bade du och han akte ut, lika lange dessutom.
<Peyam> klart att det dyker up lite små offtopic. men at banna migi en vecka är inte så roligt!
<coobra> Nafallo:  banna Peyam / itmannen
<Peyam> Nafallo:  Kurdistan var inte ens här då
<coobra> Nafallo:  skyll på mig :p
<Nafallo> coobra: heh
<Peyam> nog om detta! vile bara hålla med itmannen
 * Nafallo facepalms
<Nafallo> http://p.nafallo.info/facepalm.jpg
<itmannen> coobra ok för mig
<coobra> Nafallo:  nu beter dom sig fan som små barn sm inte fått lördagsgodis :D
<realubot> Men hur gör jag nu igen om jag vill starta ett program med en annan layout? export LC_ALL=sv_SE <command>
<realubot> Eller hur var det?
<Peyam> Tror ni at jag kmr ha samma problem med hdmi om jag kör Ubuntu LTS?
<coobra> Nafallo: hahahaha
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag är bara nyfiken på hur man för. Jag säger inte att du ska göra det.
<Nafallo> realubot: gnome har installningar som later dig byta layout pa fonsterbasis :-)
<coobra> Peyam: ati eller nvidia ?
<Peyam> coobra:  intel integrerat
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo. Men det är ju "fusk". Det ska ju gå att skriva något innan kommandot.
<Nafallo> realubot: det var sa jag gjorde i borjan nar jag bodde har, innan jag gav upp och bara korde en_GB ;-)
<coobra> Peyam:  intel/nvidi brukar funka  :D
<Peyam> jag har intel integrerat
<coobra> Peyam:  annars googla på det kortet du har
<Peyam> inget
 * itmannen ska ned på macken och kolla om det kommit in någon ny p-rulle idag
<Peyam> coobra:  jag har intel integrerat. haft strull sen jag använde ubuntu 11.10
<coobra> itmannen: varför skriver du det här inne  :/
<coobra> Peyam: hmms  dmseg tycker ?
<itmannen> coobra  vad menar du ?
<coobra> + stava
<itmannen> Jag förmodra ni fattar att jag skämtar
<realubot> itmannen: Har frugan lagt in en p-rullespärr i rtorrent eller? ;)
<itmannen> *förmodar
<coobra> det vet inte folk här inne vad det är
<itmannen> realubot  Jädrans kärring man har :D
<realubot> itmannen: En riktig hackerkärring i.s.f.
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> realubot  Jo tyvärr så börjar hon bli för duktig :)
<realubot> Om man skulle börja bygga appar.
<realubot> Det är ju "inne".
<realubot> Nehe. Inte det.
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att avsluta kvällens närvaro. vi hörs och trörs
<Peyam> realubot:  du vet att jag hade probledm med hdmin?
<Peyam> propus:  tror du att jag kmr ha samma issue med 10.04 också?
<propus> Peyam: ingen aning.. prova :)
<Peyam> hur stor är chansen att det kommer fungera tror du
<propus> Vet inte.. de är lite svårt att säga :)
<Peyam> tänker på det e ju lite olikheter på dem
<Peyam> gnome 3 och stuff
<propus> du kan kör gnome 3 där med om du vill.. men de har isf inget med drivrituner att göra.
<Peyam> hade strul med 11.04 på min mini
<Peyam> 10.04 lts funkar så jävla bra
<Peyam> stabilt som en tank
<propus> Jepp =)
<Julol> Kurdistan: Tja, är Kurdistan ett land eller en stad?
<Kurdistan> Julol, haha den var bra. det är ett land.
<Kurdistan> ett land som idag är delad mellan 4 stater
<Kurdistan> egentligen för vara mer specifik 5 :)
<Peyam> Julol:  Kurdistan är ett land.
<Julol> Kurdistan: Kom på när jag skrev att de nog var ett land :P
<Julol> Vilka har dela de då?
<Kurdistan> Julol, :) schack?
<Peyam> ryska,
<Peyam> flåt
<Peyam> man delar det i östra, södra,norra och västra
<Julol> Kurdistan: Nä fan jag är full ;)
<Kurdistan> Turkiet, Irak, Iran, Syrien och Armenien.
<Peyam> och röda kurdistan i ryssland
<Kurdistan> Dock traditionella bilden av kurdistan innefattar ej delar av Armenien
<Kurdistan> Julol, ännu roligare. :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Om jag kör med  ubuntu 10.04 kmr jag ha samma problem med hdmi  tror du
<Julol> Kurdistan: Ajfan vilka tattare
<Kurdistan> Peyam, jag lider med dig, men jag har faktiskt ingen aning om det kommer hjälpa.
<Julol> Kurdistan: Haha bara för att du skulle äga sönder ;P
<Kurdistan> Julol, haha.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, du kan ju testa olika distar. kör livecd och se om någon av dom fungerar bättre.
<molgrum> vilket borde jag installera, libjpeg8 eller libjpeg62?
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  man kallar inte kurdistan efter vilka länder  de ligger i . Det därför man kallar delar av kurdistan Rojhelat, rojawa..
<Kurdistan> har du tur så fixar någon av dom andra distarna det, annars är det köra windows.
<Peyam> för att undvika nämna Turkiet osv osv
<Kurdistan> :) yes jag kan bakur, bashur, rojhelat och rojava.
<Julol> Vadådå om dom tattat till sig landet är de väl bra o säga de ? ;P
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  nej jag ska nog försöka med windows först sen ubuntu i värsta fall så skicka jag delarna till itnet
<Kurdistan> Peyam, gör så
<Julol> bara*
<Kurdistan> Julol, :) är det smart vara online här om du är full?
<Kurdistan> du kanske skriver något du kommer ångra.
<Kurdistan> såg precis hangover :).
<phnom> Kan man inte bete sig när man är full ska man inte vara full, eller bete sig.
<Kurdistan> phnom, +1
<Julol> Kurdistan: Haha ligger ju nå i de där
<Kurdistan> grejen är att alkohol kulturen i Sverige skiljer sig ifrån dricka "lagom" (svensk uttryck :) ).
<Julol> Helt klart, igår skulle jag smaka 2 öl, de blev 8a
<Peyam> Svensk alkohol är skit. Var i spanien . drack som galning. spydde inte en enda droppe
<Kurdistan> Peyam, det är dåligt.
<Kurdistan> menar att alkoholen i spanien är då dålig
<Kurdistan> för man ska spy om man dricker för mycket
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> Menar att det finns kanske kräkningsmedel i sverige?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, yes.
<Peyam> behöver dock inte vara sant
<Julol> Kurdistan: SÃ¥g du hangover 2 ?
<Kurdistan> Julol, den lagliga delen av mig säger hangover 1 och den olagliga delen säger 2. :)
<EAG> det är bara dumheter att det finns kräkmedel i sprit
<spacebug-> +1 på EAG
<EAG> sprit i sig själv gör att man spyr
<Kurdistan> EAG, nja, alkohol i sig påverkar magen.
<EAG> Kurdistan: läs vad jag skriver
<Julol> Kurdistan: Aha tror jag vet vilken de va då :P
<Kurdistan> EAG, jag, såg det, när jag skicka. :)
<Peyam> Julol:  bättre film "due date"
<Kurdistan> verkligen fastnat för grooveshark radio
<Julol> Peyam: Är de samma stuk?
<Peyam> Julol:  vad?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, han menar nog om hangover och due date är samma typ av filmer.
<Julol> Aa skulle precis säga de
<Peyam> båda är komedi
<Peyam> men due date är mycket roligare
<Peyam> det händer saker redan i början
<Nafallo> bridesmaids ar tankt att vara som hangover har jag hort.
<Nafallo> eller ja... liknande iaf.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898680
<Kurdistan> detta är verkligen bra
<Kurdistan> einand, något för dig att läsa.
<Kurdistan> "actually i find the ASPM patched kernels even more power saving . I am finally getting more battery life in Ubuntu than on Windows 7. I have been using the kernel 3.0.0.13 with Mathew Garett's ASPM fixes and it really works great . you can try those kernels here
<Kurdistan> I dont know if the 3.0.0.14 kernel fixes the power consumption issue though".
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, tror du dem hinner testa den ordentligt innan 12.04?
<Julol> Peyam: Okej då ska jag köpa den nu ;P
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: 12.04 kor 3.2 redan...
<Peyam> Julol:  Jag har nästan 180 filmer i min externa hårddisk
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, nja, det är patchade kärnorna jag menar.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: eller ja... precise gor.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, tack för tipset.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  vilket?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: fraga kernel-team. jag vet inte :-).
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: tankte mjg59 landa sin gren i huvudtradet tro?
<Kurdistan> http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2011/12/improving-battery-life-in-ubuntu.html
<Kurdistan> due date
<Nafallo> ah. vanta nu...
<Nafallo> var det det har colin king fick sin bloggpost pa engadget for?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: om det var ovan, lar du inte marka stor skillnad, ar vad jag sett.
<Julol> Peyam: Najs, jag hade massor förr på min men rensade den
<Peyam> Julol:  why?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, jag förstod inte mycket av det du skrev. menar du att patchen är värdelös?
<Julol> Peyam: För de mesta som jag hade är sånt jag inte kommer se igen så tog bort de mesta :P
<Peyam> hmm good
<Kurdistan> :) varför ska man tanka ner saker? det finns ju stream.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  det e väl jobbigt med kablar hit och dit
<Peyam> bara plugga minnet i tven och that's it
<Kurdistan> Peyam, sant. om man nu har en tv som klarar av det :).
<Peyam> Där jag går finns minnen. annars är det bara o koppla minnet till ngn dator. lika bra d också
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: om det ar samma sak jag pratar om, nej. inte for de fa system dar den kan anvandas ;-)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, jag vet helt ärligt inte vad du menar.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: det ar okay. inte jag heller :-)
<Kurdistan> jag är faktiskt mäktad impad med (x)ubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> :) vänta mer än 2 månader efter släpp, ger kanske resultat.
<Peyam> för mig e det samma sak. vill bara få matlab och Qt i gång
<Kurdistan> varit buggfri och problemfri nu 11 dagar nu.
<Kurdistan> det är bara foxen som cp sig lite
<Kurdistan> men det är inte ubuntu relaterad
<Kurdistan> varför klagar folk på programcentral startar långsamt? för mig går det fort.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  det e lite långsamt när man installerar . det har jag märkt också
<Kurdistan> Peyam, ja, installationen är inte lika snabb som hederliga synaptic.
<Kurdistan> sedan att man med synaptic klarar av installera flera saker
<propus> godjul på er!!
<Kurdistan> godjul på er alla
<Kurdistan> vad fan x_link vart är dansen?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> propus, du får ta över.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: han lyckades val inte fa plats med granen pa irc...
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Undrar att vad behöver jag för att få igång t.ex. Movshares videon med Firefox el. Chromium? Ser ut som något plugin fattas. Någon som har nån aning?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) kan vara så.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, pm vad du vill se.
<Kurdistan> ska se om det fungerar hos mig och då ska jag se vilka tillägg jag har
<propus> Kurdistan: ta över vad? =)
<Kurdistan> propus, dansen. :)
<propus> Hehe
<propus> Kurdistan: jag har inte tid att dansa.. måste nöta igenom ispconfig manualen :P
 * DrGrov gör 00.00 dansen 
<Kurdistan> :) bra DrGrov.
<Kurdistan> propus, förstår.
<DrGrov> Tackar tackar Kurdistan :)
<propus> varför ska de vara julafton i morgon?.. vill inte gå och sova..
<DrGrov> propus: Då går du inte och sover, så enkelt är det :)
<propus> Jaa men man blir ju så degig om man inte sover :P
<DrGrov> Nää, eller jo :D
 * Julol Dansar med julgranen
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-24
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: o.0
<Kurdistan> Julol, säker på att det inte är grannen? :)
<Kurdistan> jul_grannen :)
<Julol> Haha
<DrGrov> Fint att ha laddat upp med några Staropramen Dark inför morgondagen och söndag :)
<Julol> NIce
<Julol> Jag har stockholm festival, åbro, krusovice hur de då stavas, wisby pils sen nån mer, köpte en jäkla blandning
<DrGrov> Har en Krusovice här med
<Peyam> Godjul
<Julol> Åfan
<Julol> =)
<Julol> Peyam: God jul
<Peyam> Julol:  taskomike
<Julol> Peyam: Waaaaaaa?
<Peyam> taskomike =tack so mycket
<Julol> Peyam: Haha, den va ny
<Peyam> ja
<DrGrov> God Jul Peyam
<DrGrov> Sedan finns det någon ungersk ölsort också där borta i kallförrådet
<DrGrov> Ingen aning vad men gott låter det :D
<Julol> Jag hakar på till förådet om jag får ;P
<DrGrov> Ja varför inte, dock aningen långt hit för en par öl :)
<DrGrov> LOL
<DrGrov> Dock roligt att gå in i en lite större butik här och första man såg var en hel jävla rad med olika ölsorter.
<DrGrov> Utan att ljuga så såg jag minst 30 olika ölsorter
<Peyam> DrGrov:  tack det samma
<DrGrov> Minst alltså, helt sjukt roligt att gå omkring :)
<DrGrov> Peyam: :)
<Julol> Sounds like heaven
<Nafallo> mest lager sakert...
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man sova. ha det bra gott folk.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: sov gott
 * Kurdistan önskar er alla god jul och många tux-klappar.
<Nafallo> hmm. tux-klappar...
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle skaffa sig en pingvin.
<Nafallo> de verkar lite jobbiga att skota om bara.
<Nafallo> kanske lattare med nagon liten hundras...
<itmannen> Så är det bara resten kvar.
<Barre> win 20
<propus> upp och hoppa!! nu är de dags att kolla vad tomtefar har lagt i julstrumpan..
 * propus hittar cigaretter, en cola och ritalin.. JIIIHAAA!
<Markslap> Jag har ätit stekt potatis, köttbullar och bacon. :)
<Markslap> Dags att gå och lägga sig.
<Markslap> Men annars så gör jag samma som propus just nu, förutom Ritalin:en, dvs. coca och cigg. :)
<Markslap> Black Devil :3
<propus> nice ;)
 * ljuspunkt  har gjort morgonyoga, dricker nu mate-té och kommer snart att baka kakor och äta frukost innan det bär av till de som ska ha kakorna ;-)
<propus> kakor är nice :)
<propus> http://open.spotify.com/track/305PB0UePh9S3vrmSbn1qG
<propus> lite morgon musik som grannarna vaknar :P
<propus> oj så gött med snus..
<itmannen_online> Hm. Är tydligen inloggad i mina laptop.
<propus> för mycket jule sprit igår? ;)
<itmannen_online> Nja. men toksomnade i fotöljen
<propus> sweet =)
<propus> som de ska vara då :)
<itmannen_online> På tal om alkohol. Undrar om bolaget har öppet idag
<propus> www.systembolaget.se :)
<itmannen_online> Nähä. Det är stängt. Konstigt
<itmannen_online> Undrar varför jag inte tänkte på det igår.
<propus> 1. du var full, 2. du var dator kåt och nykterist, 3. bra fråga.
<propus> näeh om man skulle ta och ta årests första dusch..
<propus> är de bara jag som har problem att komma åt ispconfig.org0
<propus> ?
<phnom> Nä, den verkar lite slö.
<phnom> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ispconfig.org
<propus> damn..
<propus> jag som hade velat fixa innan jag tyvärr måste i väg och träffa folk,..
<Haffe> Så,nu är det julafton.
<propus> tyvärr..
<propus> booooooring.
<Haffe> So this is crhistmas.
<Haffe> Another year over.
<propus> 1 steg närmare graven :P
<Haffe> Jo.
 * itmannen_online lämnar ett oviktigt och synnerligen ointressant mess. Jag är hemma igen.
<propus> itmannen_online: välkommen hem :)
<itmannen_online> Tack
<itmannen_online> Måste köpa limpa idag så jag kan rena t-spriten
<propus> itmannen_online: då är de illa :)
<propus> itmannen_online: vart bor din brevlåda?
<itmannen_online> propus,  Min brevlåda bor i Vilhelmina
<propus> itmannen_online: de var ju en bit..
<itmannen_online> Dvs södra Lappland
<itmannen_online> propus,  beror på från vart man räknar :)
<propus> itmannen_online: från mig.. har en 7 hembränka stående.. :P
<propus> itmannen_online: fast.. till piteå är de ju promenad avstånd :P
<itmannen_online> propus,  Jisses. men det är nog lite för starkt för mig
<propus> itmannen_online: 40% ?
<itmannen_online> propus,  Jaha. Jag trodde det var outspett
<itmannen_online> propus,  Men var att vara seriös så nyttjar jag inte starksprit. Någon pilsner räckar bra för mig
<propus> itmannen_online: jag håller mig till coca~cola.. julmust på sin höjd..
<itmannen_online> propus,  Duktig ponke :)
<propus> wÖrd
<Haffe> Starksprit har sina syften.
<Haffe> T.ex. att hjälpa till att hantera människor man vekrligen inte vill umgås med.
<itmannen_online> Att försätta hjärnan i trans
<propus> Haffe: haha
<phnom> Haffe: Mm, man super ner dem tills de somnar.
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Eller tills man är så full att man struntar i vad de säger.
<itmannen_online> I em så ska jag dra igång ett wifi på ett ställe så jag slipper umgås alltför mycket
<itmannen_online> Ska sätta mig i ett hörn med min surfplatta
 * propus like
<itmannen_online> Och det är ett ganska stort ställe så jag kan gömma mig ganska lätt
<propus> måste du dit?
<propus> kan du inte lika gärna sitta hemma+
<propus> ?
<itmannen_online> propus,  nej vi måste dit och hjälpa till
<itmannen_online> Avfärd 11:30. hemkomst ca 21:30
<propus> booooring..
<propus> jobb eller+
<propus> ?
<itmannen_online> propus,  Naj det är idiellt julfirande för ensamma och andra
<itmannen_online> Men jag får bita ihop då det är för ett gott syfte
<propus> okej.. skriv upp mig på VIP listan jag kommer.. tar med mig laptopen så sitter jag med dig där i ett hörn.. kan bjuda på några folkisar :)
<propus> duktig ponke :)
<itmannen_online> :D
<itmannen_online> bara det är igång så smiter jag iväg till min korkek
<propus> hur enable:ar man en till ethernet interface?
<Haffe> ifconfig
<Haffe> Vad exakt är det du vill göra?
<propus> hehe du sitter väl inte där och luktar på tomma ölflaskor och pillar på bollarna? =)
<propus> Haffe: har eth1 som går interna nätverkar och vill ah eth0 som går mot wan :)
<itmannen_online> propus,  Nejdå. Tyvärr så blir det inga pilsner där vi ska hålla till med detta
<propus> okej =)
<itmannen_online> Men det är klart. Jag kunde kanske gömma ett 6-pach i bilen :)
<propus> itmannen_online: blir kanske jobbigt att köra hem sen? =)
<itmannen_online> propus,  Hustrun har körkort
<propus> itmannen_online: då är ju klart... de blir folköl för din del ;)
<itmannen_online> propus,  Jag får skylla på att jag måste kolla motorvärmaren
<propus> itmannen_online: haha.. låter som en plan... sedan kan du ju sitta i bilen och spela stereo.. "folköl och dunka, dunka" :)
<itmannen_online> propus,  Och porrsurfa
<propus> itmannen_online: porrsurfa?.. fan du har ju en kvinna :)
<itmannen_online> propus,  Jo men jag tror inte församlingen skulle gilla att jag tafsar på henne publikt
<propus> itmannen_online: ta med henne ut i bilen :P
<itmannen_online> Ha det gott kanalen. Vi kanske ses senare
<propus> bye!
<propus> gofjul!
<propus> god
<itmannen_online> propus,  :D
<propus> Haffe: de går väl bra att bara lägga till auto eth0 och iface eth0 inet dhcp i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Haffe> propus: Jo, det borde vara tillräckligt.
<propus> Yeah funka.. nice :)
<propus> hmm sugit att jag inte fick mitt paket innan jul helgen.. börjar då dåligt med switchar.. skulle vilja konfigurera mina switchar... måste ha en null modem kabel..
<propus> Haffe: tack för hjälpen.
<Warrior197> Vi faller ner i ödmjukhet vid Jesu fötter, gränslös nåd kärlek så stor vid Jesu fötter,
<Warrior197> Vi ropar Helig Helig Helig, Vi ropar Helig Helig Helig, Vi ropar Helig Helig Helig, Är Guds Lamm
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag ändrat power inställningar så att datorn ska inte sova när jag stänger locket
<peyam> datorn sover inte men radion försvinner
<peyam> tror att det tappar connection
<peyam> Ngn kunnig?
<peyam> ska testa nu
<peyam> nej
<peyam> radion tappar connection
<propus> "ctrl + alt + l" <--- lock screen.. så kan du ha en soft screensaver igång :P
<Haffe> Har alla gått på julledighet?
<Nafallo> http://isnsfw.blogspot.com/2011/12/may-internet-bring-you-comfort.html
<antii> Nafallo: Haha fan va bra.
<propus> jul, jul.. kasst..
<Haffe> Du kan alltid arbeta istället.
<Haffe> Tjäna pengar.
<antii> Haffe: Precis.
<Nafallo> josses vad facebook ar slott nu da.
<Nafallo> men seriost... har de haft sonder det?
<Nafallo> jag ar fast pa min mammas profil :-(
<Nafallo> saja.
<Nafallo> da var foraldrarnas julklapp klar :-)
<propus> joo skulle bara haft ett jobb..
<Nafallo> adopterade en orang-utan at dem.
<antii> :D
<Nafallo> win for alla.
<Nafallo> orang-utanen har ett bra ar, jag har inga skuldkanslor, och foraldrarna har nagot att lasa om och gora :-)
<antii> galet
<Nafallo> http://p.nafallo.me/chikita.jpg
<antii> haha wtf
<propus> haha nice :)
<Haffe> SÅ, hur var kalle i år då?
<vainoharhainen> Blir väll tyvärr sämre och sämre med åren
<vainoharhainen> jaha svt sluta streama nu
<vainoharhainen> är det redan slut?
<propus> jaaa. de är väl bara en timme tror jag..
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Det är väl en timme.
<propus>  ©p
<propus> oj sorry..
<propus> aha.. mätt som ett svin och snart bär de av hem ;)
<Haffe> Så nu ska du ligga och smälta maten fram till nyårsafton?
<Kurdistan> gott folk god jul.
<Kurdistan> om ni ser DrGrov, be honom installera opera webbläsare.
<Kurdistan> säg att det är något strul med både foxen och chrome/chromium när det gäller spela upp en del saker
<Kurdistan> :)
<swecarp> god jul Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> god jul swecarp
<Haffe> Jasånu.
<swecarp> lugnt här idag alla sitter väl med familjen och firar jul
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Jag är mest glad att jag fick igång 3guppkopplingen i sommarstugan.
<Kurdistan> Haffe, skoj.
<Haffe> Jo.
<swecarp> grattis Haffe
<Haffe> Tack tack.
 * Nafallo funderar pa att beratta for Haffe att det inte ar sommar riktigt an.
<Haffe> Nafallo: Det är en sommarstuga.
<Haffe> Det gör inte att man inte kan vara där på vintern.
<Nafallo> josses vad jag onskar jag inte kort btrfs pa den har installationen.
<salmiak> god jul
<salmiak> npn som vet hur man får en serie-mus att fungera i ubuntu?
<salmiak> *nån
<salmiak> jag hittade det.... (sudo inputattach --microsoft /dev/ttyS0) fast den är väldigt långsam i jämförelse med min andra mus, och vet inte om det går att få bara den musen att bli snabbare
<Kurdistan> salmiak, vad kör du för dist och de?
<salmiak> Kurdistan: ubutnu10.04, men det var nog mest att den gamla seriemusen halkade runt en massa... verkar funka iaf nu
<Kurdistan> salmiak, okej. lucid är bra grejer :).
<salmiak> :-D
<Kurdistan> :) xubuntu 11.10 likaså :)
<salmiak> är det möjligt att ha två muspekare också föresten? om man nu skulle vilja menar jag
<Kurdistan> :) brukar du också prata med dig själv?
<Kurdistan> :) jag har bara en så, jag har aldrig testat med två, men det borde gå.
 * salmiak vill minnas att det man kunde spela Lemmings på amigan och man hade var sin muspekare när man spelade mot varandra
<Kurdistan> salmiak, du är nörd om du kört amiga :)
<salmiak> hehehe
<Kurdistan> amiga-användare var verkligen trogna användare
<Kurdistan> :) grad med mac-fanboys
<salmiak> ja fast de flesta amiga-fanboys har nog givit upp nu... mycket fler än 99.6% och trots det så hålls det fortfarande på att göras en ny amiga-dator och ny version av amigaOS (propritärt) och så hehe :-)
<salmiak> eller iaf för ett par år sen typ
<salmiak> Undrar om det finns en opensource lemmings, kanske med pingviner? det borde det ju nästan göra.....
<Nafallo> meh. sa lamnar han...
<Kurdistan> vilken webbläsare användaren ni eller vilka? vilken/vilka webbläsare använder ni mest?
<vainoharhainen> Chrome
<vainoharhainen> webkit uber alles.
<Kurdistan> nice.
<Kurdistan> själv kör jag mest med foxen, men vill jag ha något stabilt så kör jag opera. sedan flörtar jag då och då med chrome. :)
<vainoharhainen> ush
<Kurdistan> hade opera bara bokmärken på samma sätt som chrome hade jag bara kört med opera
<vainoharhainen> Kör 99,99% chrome
<vainoharhainen> fast blir illa tvungen att köra IE, FIREFOX på jobbet för att buggtesta osv
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, webbtekniker?
<vainoharhainen> Tja webbutvecklare brukar jag säga men
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, vilken linux-dist kör du?
<Kurdistan> använder du samma dist på jobbet?
<vainoharhainen> Ingen förutom på servararna.
<vainoharhainen> och där kör vi centos
<vainoharhainen> Jag kör Osx
<Kurdistan> centos är trevlig.
<vainoharhainen> Ja som server
<Kurdistan> osx :) fanboy?
<vainoharhainen> Jag gillar ej linux som workstation.
<vainoharhainen> Osx är ett bra operativsystem och har väldigt många bra program till sig.
<vainoharhainen> workstation/dekstop*
<Kurdistan> osx är allt bra och visst finns det mycket bra program för osx.
<Kurdistan> dock allt jag behöver finns för linux
<Kurdistan> :)
<vainoharhainen> typ espresso 2(cssedit) vet inget sådant program till windows/linux.
<vainoharhainen> Om man nu arbetar mkt med css
<Kurdistan> vet inte ens vad det är :)
<vainoharhainen> helt awsome fast jag rullar bara aptana nu kodar inte så mkt css.
<vainoharhainen> Kurdistan: ne men du har inspector och shit
<vainoharhainen> i preview fönstret så du kan se alla element mm.
<vainoharhainen> Och alla ändringar du gör ser du direkt mm
<vainoharhainen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtOo820wJQo
<vainoharhainen> kanske dålig video vet ej
<vainoharhainen> Sparar in mkt tid om man sitter mkt med css.
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, :) som sagt inget jag kommer syssla med.
<vainoharhainen> hehe :)
<vainoharhainen> Ne fast skulle du få för dig så :)
<vainoharhainen> Kurdistan: vad jobbar du inom?
<vainoharhainen> Är det fel att sätta sig och jobba på julafton =/ är fan sugen.
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, jag jobbar som student. :)
<Kurdistan> http://cssed.sourceforge.net/
<Kurdistan> http://alternativeto.net/software/cssedit/?platform=linux
<vainoharhainen> Kurdistan: såg ut som 1800tal
<vainoharhainen> första länken
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, :) ingen aning vad sökningarna gav.
<Kurdistan> jag kan inget om css
<vainoharhainen> Zendstudio någon som har rullat det?
<vainoharhainen> aha lol
<vainoharhainen> Min andra dator har stängt av sig två gånger idag
<vainoharhainen> tänkte något var skumt
<vainoharhainen> men nu såg jag att kattjäveln
<vainoharhainen> hade stängt av den :D
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, :P kör linux. då vågar inte katten jävlas.
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get remove kattjäveln
<vainoharhainen> Den burken kör windows så
<vainoharhainen> bara bra:D
<Kurdistan> sedan kör du autoclean
<vainoharhainen> ne
<vainoharhainen> Gillar ej ubuntu/debian
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, nehe. det finns ju andra bra som pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> kororaa/fedora
<Kurdistan> rhel/centos
<Kurdistan> mageia
<Kurdistan> opensuse
<vainoharhainen> Testat mycket aldrig tyckt något har hållt som desktop
<Kurdistan> :) sedan för nördarna arch/gentoo
<vainoharhainen> Arch rullade jag i typ 1-2Ã¥r
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, testa :) pclinuxos.
<vainoharhainen> desktop
<vainoharhainen> Nja pclinuxos är säkert ngt bloat :P
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, nja, bättre än osx iallafall. :P
<vainoharhainen> Tror jag knappast :)
<Kurdistan> du kan köra mini-installation
<Kurdistan> :) jepp bättre än osx.
<vainoharhainen> Ne är inte intresserad av att köra linux som desktop tack ändå
<Kurdistan> vainoharhainen, heja linux på desktop. :)
<Kurdistan> http://scroogle.se/
<Kurdistan> :) cool.
<peyam> hej
<itmannen> hej hopp
<vainoharhainen> gummisnopp
<peyam> Har ni ngnsin runkat i badkaret och sperman torkat på benen?
<peyam> det fastnar som lim
<itmannen> äntligen snart klart
<itmannen> quit
<peyam> GRabbar
<peyam> den där hemsidan
<peyam> http://www.learnpython.org/
<peyam> hur ser den ut för er?
<peyam> DEt verkar som att python kör  programmet direkT!
<peyam> t ex prin"hello world"
<peyam> print "world"
<Barre> peyam: python tolkar direkt och behöver inte kompileras innan, det är korrekt
<madbear> därför kan man skriva kod som körs om typ ett år och hela skiten kraschar
<madbear> det e gött
<madbear> :D
<madbear> fast python har väl något inbyggt testsystem man kan köra eller nåt
<Barre> peyam: dessutom tycker jag du skall tänka på vad du skriver i kanalen, vissa saker tycker jag du kan hålla för dig själv, eller på någon annan plats. lämpar sig inte här.
<madbear> lol
<madbear> Barre: jag missade totalt
<madbear> ge han 24h
<madbear> är väl ingen OP här idag...
<madbear> Nafallo: ? :D
<Nafallo> madbear: ehrm. Barre ar op :-)
<Barre> :)
<Barre> så, en varning.. hostar peyam vid fel tillfälle så ryker han
<Krawlezt> Godjul!
<Nafallo> haha. precis! :-P
<Nafallo> perfekt timing Krawlezt :-)
<madbear> jo jag tänkte att Barre va det
<madbear> men då hade han officellt skällt
<madbear> tycker jag hade varit på plats.. ett poängsystem kanske skulle vara nåt
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jasså? Varför?
<madbear> som typ många körkort har
<madbear> 10 poäng börjar man på så kan det dras av vid varning
<madbear> sen vid 0 är det 1 vecka ban sen har man typ 1 poäng och jobbar sig till 10
<madbear> typ +1 i veckan
<madbear> smart system av mig!
<Krawlezt> Att ni fortfarande håller på, det är julafton!
<Nafallo> madbear: jag gillar sunt fornuft battre :-)
<peyam> Hur rensar jag python förnstret?
<peyam> snälla
<peyam> Hur rensar jag skiten!
<peyam> ?
<peyam> det e fullt med felmeddelande
<Nafallo> peyam: trasa och disinfektionsmedel?
<peyam> Nafallo:  varför är du dryg på julafton?
<peyam> varför?
<Nafallo> peyam: annars kan det vara vart att lasa manualen.
<peyam> Nafallo:  från början? ska jag läsa en manual?
<peyam> det e ju inte ens kul
<Krawlezt> Sluta bråka annars blir Krawlezt arg och då jävlar!
<Krawlezt> Tystnaden som uppstår när den yngsta i kanalen blir arg.
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Haft en bra jul så här länge? :)
<Barre> peyam: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=clear+python+window&l=1
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: jag firar inte jul, men jo :-)
<Krawlezt> Ahaja, kan vara trevligt ändå :)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: gav julklapp till foraldrarna till och med.
<Krawlezt> Det är en speciell känsla idag.
<Nafallo> funderar pa att skaffa husdjur i februari :-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jasså, har du tänkt på vad för djur? :)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: har gatt fran hund, till katt, till degusar, men troligen fastnat pa gerbiler nu.
<Nafallo> har inte tiden som kravs for de andra.
<Nafallo> och sen hittade jag en gammal bild...
<Nafallo> http://p.nafallo.me/trasselsudd.jpg
<Nafallo> jag saknar honom
<Barre> Nafallo: ökenråtta?
<Nafallo> Barre: mhm :-)
<Barre> betyder det ja eller net? :)
<Barre> s/et/ej/
<Nafallo> har haft tre forr. de ar sociala varelser som inte kraver supermycket skotsel :-)
<Barre> låter som min flickvän
<Nafallo> Barre: japp. eller gerbil, som de ocksa kallas :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: lol. "har haft tre forr" ? ;-)
 * Barre undrar hur frugan kommer reagera om jag kallar henne för gerbil...
<Barre> kanske om jag säker det med lagom hes röst
<Nafallo> haha
 * Nafallo tittar efter akvarium :-)
<EAG> "kom ska jag tejpa dig"
<antii> undrar om pizzerior har öppet imorgon
<Nafallo> antii: ring och fraga.
<antii> Nafallo: de bara tutade..
<itmannen> Nu är det konstaterat. Det finns ingen Gud. Nätverket slutade funka där jag har varit
<itmannen> Mr Bean
<itmannen> Och sen blir det "Ett påron till farsa" på TV
<itmannen> *päron
<Peyam> m
<itmannen> Ganska rolig film har jag för mig
<Peyam> itmannen:  vilken?
<itmannen> Ett päron till farsa
<Peyam> hmm
<itmannen> Chevy Cash
<Peyam> itmannen:  Vilken dist borde jag prova för o slippa hdmi probelemet
<itmannen> Peyam  Jag hör hdmi i 11.10 samt 12.04. Med ett Silent 210 kort
<Peyam> har 12.04 kommit?
<Peyam> itmannen: vad är slient 210?
<Peyam> jag har intel integrerat grafik kort
<itmannen> Peyam  Nja det är en alpha jg har
<itmannen> Peyam  Silent 210 äer ett grafikort
<Peyam> neej jag har inget extern
<itmannen> Peyam  Lite svår för mig att tipsa då det funkar hos mig själv.
<itmannen> Peyam  Men är det någon som kan så är det kurden
<Peyam> nee han sa att det här var intel relaterad. bortom hans område
<itmannen> Peyam  Ok. Det var synd
<itmannen> Peyam  Jag själv är för okunnig
<Peyam> hmm det är blir windows igen då
<Peyam> Horwindows
<Nafallo> Peyam: som Barre sa innan. tank pa vad du sager har inne. tack pa forhand.
<Peyam> Nafallo: vem är barre?
<Peyam> Nafallo: back off! diktatur
<Nafallo> Peyam: en av de andra oparna har inne.
<Peyam> som sagt back off
<itmannen> FÃ¥r man inte skriva windows ?
<Nafallo> det var inte windows jag reagerade pa :-)
<EAG> vad är det för fult med att sälja sin kropp?
<itmannen> Hm. Då har jag missat något
<EAG> windows och MS är fult
<Peyam> itmannen:  Han tycker att man inte får skriva windows eller diskutera det!
<Nafallo> har for ovrigt just gjort lite pro-windows kommentaterar pa en annan ubuntu kanal
<Peyam> han vill bara ha den lilla minsta anledningen att banna miog
<itmannen> Peyam  Ok
<EAG> grooveshark är väldigt trevligt måste jag säga
<EAG> jämfört med spotify iaf
<phnom> Mmmm, jag gillar basen i mina nya hörlurar...
<madbear> phnom: vilka?
<Nafallo> phnom: beats?
<phnom> Sony MDR-XB300
<Nafallo> !beats
<ubot2> Factoid 'beats' not found
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> doh
<Peyam> va dheter den lkända internetaffären?
<Peyam> Itnet.com?
<phnom> Nafallo: Ni får ta och lära den där boten lite bättre :P
<Nafallo> phnom: jag menade ! som i inte ;-)
<phnom> Jahaaa
<madbear> phnom: jag har ett par senheiser lr hure stavas men hunden gjorde kaos med dom
<madbear> dom funkar men sitter inte som smäck...
<phnom> madbear: Dressera Leia bättre, elektronik får hon ju inte tugga på :P
<Peyam> tkr ni att jag borde köpa ett till Ram minne
<Peyam> HAr redan 4 GB
<madbear> ja phnom nu är det lugnt
<madbear> men upp till typ 6 månader va hon dryg
<madbear> skarvsladd, tpkabel osv har hon kapat
<phnom> Hehe, alla valpar är ju så monster.
<phnom> s/så/små/
<madbear> japp.. nästa blir inte förns hon kan styra upp uppfostran.. :P
<itmannen> madbear  Skjut hundkräket :)
<madbear> :/
<madbear> nu e hon snäll och hon har betalat tillbaka
<madbear> tex så gav min mormor mig 500kr och sa köp hundgodis
<madbear> jag köpte godis för 50 och snus för resten
<madbear> :D
<phnom> Ush, snus.
<itmannen> :D
<madbear> jo måste börja göra eget igen.. så billigt
<madbear> 5kr dosan lr nåt
<phnom> Spelar väl ingen roll om det är hemmagjort eller inte, det är äckligt ändå. :P
<itmannen> Men det är väl lössnus
<Peyam> phnom:  jag borde kuna se om hdmin fungerar även med live CD right
<Peyam> ?
<madbear> phnom: vafan linné tyckte ju om snus tillåmed :/
<EAG> nån som byggt nått system för versionshantering där man kan skapa både html och docx/odt-filer från masterdata på ett smart sätt?
<madbear> huir mienar do
<phnom> Hmm, nåt som vore nice är om de hade listor i Spotify för artister som automagiskt uppdaterades när det kom nytt...
 * Krawlezt vill ha debian.. .. ..
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: nagot som hindrar dig fran att ta debian? :-)
<coobra> ta det då
<Nafallo> /"/msg snap!"
<EAG> madbear: t ex en xml-grunddata som jag kan ändra och som utgör källan till både dokument i form av MS-word/OO och html för webpublicering
<Nafallo> oh! det dar fungerade ju bra...
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Nja, jag vet faktiskt inte. Jag har fått Ubuntu så bra och om jag skulle tanka hem Debian skulle det ta cirka 5h då jag tankar i 20kb/s
<Nafallo> snap!
<Nafallo> saja :-)
<Krawlezt> Dock vet jag inte varför jag vill ha Debian, vill bara det.
<Nafallo> haha
<Krawlezt> Någon som kan programmerings språket C?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Ja?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Kan du förklara för mig hur pekare fungerar och vad det är, jag förstår faktiskt inte det.
<Krawlezt> Lite kortfattat d.v.s.
 * Nafallo vet manga som kan det...
<madbear> pekare är typ en variabel som inte innehåller datta utan en adress
<madbear> eller nej variabel va väl att ta i
<Nafallo> madbear: lank? :-)
<madbear> den skulle väl kunna vara konstant oxå :P
<madbear> Nafallo: om en pekare är en länk?
<Krawlezt> En variabel innehåller värden och en pekare innehåller en minnesadress?
<Krawlezt> Om jag förstår det rätt.
<Nafallo> madbear: fine. sa mycket vet jag om C ;-)
<phnom> Krawlezt: Som madbear sa så är det en variabel som håller en minnesadress.
<madbear> Krawlezt: int x = 2; int *y = x; x innehåller 2 och y innehåller adressen till x
<phnom> Men en minnesadress är också ett värde ;)
<Nafallo> tyckte mest det lat som en softlink pa ett filsystem :-P
<Krawlezt> aha, då blev det mycket lättare att förstå :)
<Krawlezt> Till sista frågan, när är pekare bra?
<madbear> Nafallo: exakt och hela filsystemen är typ pekare
<madbear> man tar bort pekarna enbart och dattan e kvar, ungefär så i C oxå
<madbear> :P
<Nafallo> madbear: mjo. nar man gar djupare ar det ju det :-)
<madbear> Krawlezt: tex om du har objekt som är stora
<phnom> Krawlezt: t.ex. om du skapar ett objekt i en funktion och vill ha det kvar utanför funktionen.
<madbear> så kan du skicka adressen dit objektet finns
<madbear> istället för att skicka en sträng på 200 tecken
<madbear> pekare är dåligt för att man kan förändra data man inte vill förändra om man inte har tungan rätt i munnen
<madbear> men då ska man använda const eller nåt sånt
<madbear> längesen jag pysslade med c
<phnom> Ja, om du har ett stort funktionsargument och skickar in en sträng på 200 tecken så kommer den kopiera det till funktionen som du kallar på, om du har en pekare så kommer den bara kopiera minnesadressen, som är mycket mindre.
<madbear> pekare används väl mycket i strukturer oxå
<madbear> blir ganska snabbt då med listor och träd osv, inte sant?
<madbear> man allokerar minne på heapen och inte på stacken osv ... massa konstiga saker vi java och csharpare inte behöver bry oss om :P
<phnom> Fast pekare kan peka på saker i både stacken och heapen. :P
<madbear> ja det gjorde den väl i exemplet jag gjorde phnom
<madbear> int x = 2; int *y = x; är väl stack
<phnom> JA
<phnom> Wops
<phnom> Ja*
<phnom> Vad är det här lilla röda utropstecknet bredvid låtar i spotify?
<madbear> men heapen är bäst för att spara data efter funktioner kört klart
<madbear> stacken ska väl vara ren efter det så att säga?
<madbear> phnom: får inte spela igen?
<phnom> madbear: Tror inte det, har premium...
<phnom> Ja, det som läggs på stacken är bara lokala variabler och sånt.
<phnom> Nehe, det gick inte att spela saker med utropstecken framför ändå...
<madbear> jag hade typ nåt och betalade
<madbear> men fick inte spela
<madbear> slutade med spotify och började med grooveshark istället
<phnom> Mjo, spotify sjönk rätt mycket när de började med facebooktramset...
<madbear> vad är det då?
<madbear> kräva facebook?
<madbear> det e fan sjukt löjligt
<phnom> Ja
<phnom> Och sen att de inte fixar saker i Androidappen, t.ex. så är queuen fortfarande helt upponer
<madbear> tölit
<madbear> men om man har utrymme finns det finns det rätt najsiga program typ groovedown...
<Nafallo> josses.
<madbear> Nafallo: vadsup
<Nafallo> folk forsoker lagga till mig pa facebook bara for att vi har samma efternamn verkar det som.
<madbear> kulish
 * Nafallo raderar requests.
<Peyam> Kan man koppla ubuntu till hdmi med CD live?
<propus> måste du köra med hdmi? har du inte dvi?
<Peyam> propus: går ite att ndra upplösningen med vga har jag märkt
<Peyam> det går inte mer än 1026
<Peyam> med hdmi går den upp till 1900
<Peyam> och jag har inte råd
<phnom> Bah, OCD-människan i mig tycker inte om Spotify =/ Det går ju inte att sortera spellistor eller få ut vettiga träd med artister -> skivor... (Eller så missar jag något uppenbart.)
<Peyam> med annat
<Peyam> phnom: sortera spellistor?
<spacebug-> Peyam: som sagt, dvi då? Annars går det väl med hdmi. Beror ju lite på hårdvaran. På min eeebox fick jag pilla lite i /etc/pulse/default.pa för att få ljudet att funka med hdmi
<Peyam> spacebug-:  har ej råd med det
<spacebug-> frågan va om du hade dvi som utgång men uppenbarligen inte
<Peyam> ja det har
<Peyam> jag
<Peyam> men inte kabeln
<spacebug-> jaha
<Peyam> jag vet inte vf jag installerade ubuntu. allt funkade bra. måste altid vara så nyfien
<spacebug-> dvi-kabel kostar ju under 100 kr annars
<itmannen> Med dvi följer väl inte ljudet med ?
<coobra> nä
<Peyam> vad e meningen att ha dvi då
<itmannen> Och kostnaden beror väl på hur lång kabel man behöver
<Peyam> vill ha hdmi
<coobra> ja vill ha ljud igenom annan källa
<Peyam> köpte min hdmi för 26
<Peyam> :-
<itmannen> Knappast en ny
<Peyam> helt ny
<Peyam> 3 meter
<Peyam> på teknikproffset
<Peyam> kampanj
<itmannen> Vilken dåre
<itmannen> Mr Grisvold på TV alltså
<lilleman72> uptime: 1w 1d 21h 9m 42s :: record: 2w 2d 18h 18m 32s
<spacebug-> när det gäller bild så är det ingen skillnad på hdmi och dvi men som det sades så är det inget ljud med i dvi
<Markslap> lilleman72: 11:52:56 PM -!- Irssi: Uptime: 62d 13h 21m 41s
<DrGrov> God natt allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon som använder/använt TeamViewer? Skulle behöva lite tips
<DrGrov> Kurdistan:
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, hej.
<Kurdistan> teamviewer äger
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hej, länkar du till webup8 länken med TeamViewer igen?
<DrGrov> Skulle behöva få ner det
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, juste, installera opera. så kommer du kunna se filmen du skicka igår. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Opera, det fungerar att se filmerna då?
<DrGrov> LÃ¥ter bra, tar PM hellre eller hur?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, norskar ska man ej underskatta. :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, pm går bra. :)
<itmannen> Undrar om det är dags att kräla till sovplatsen. varit en ansträngande dag. Och ska upp ganska tidigt
<itmannen> Så fär det bli. Adjö folket
<Kurdistan> itmannen, sovgott.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om dig
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-25
<vainoharhainen> o.0
<Kurdistan> x_link, den jäveln har börjat bli lat
<Kurdistan> :P
<Nafallo> haha
<Krawlezt> Haha, lurar folk på Facebook med en trisslott där jag har vunnit 1miljon :D
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, vi får sända våra agenter på honom.
<Kurdistan> tur att man inte har facebook :)
<Krawlezt> x_link: Du har missat många dagars dans..
 * DrGrov gör 00.00 dansen :)
<Kurdistan> :( du är 1:24 h sen DrGrov
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, han får gottgöra det genom att dansa 2 ggr dagligen
<Kurdistan> 12 h mellanrum
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Jag gottgör inget :D :)
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<DrGrov> Men jag skall ju egentligen inte ens göra dansen så ni skall ju vara glada att någon ens göra den eller hur? :D
<Krawlezt> Det är hans uppdrag.
<Krawlezt> Han föddes till 00:00 dansare.
<Nafallo> born from a ghostbox
<Nafallo> for de som har sett step up 3 ;-)
<Krawlezt> Någon som har en Dota2 invite o kan skänka till den snällaste pojken i kanalen? :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, vad är det för något?
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Dota2 är det nyaste Dota.
<Krawlezt> Dota är ett spel som jag gillar :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, jag kan bara supertuxkart. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Det som är bra är att HoN och Dota2 fungerar i Linux!
<Krawlezt> Finns Linux klienter för dem.
<Kurdistan> :P säger mig inte mycket
<Kurdistan> jag är ingen gamer :)
<Krawlezt> Jag var och kan väl inte påstå att jag är det nu men gillar fortfarande spel :)
<Kurdistan> vad har man konsol till? :P
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<Kurdistan> :) seriöst jag fattar inte de som ödslar dagar framför en burk och spelar
<Kurdistan> roligare spela konsol
<Kurdistan> men jag antar att de spelar massa rollspel
<Kurdistan> strategispel
<Kurdistan> eller vad det nu heter
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Det är två helt olika spelkonsoler och två typer av spel(ande) också.
<Kurdistan> fotballmanager ända spelet jag kan tänka mig spela mha en burk
<Krawlezt> Tänk att sitta och spela ett spel med 4st andra som man gillar och ska skjuta ihjäl moståndare med taktiker och vinna priser/ära :)
<Kurdistan> :) okej. vinner jag polarna på xbox blir jag glad.
<DrGrov> Nå väl, gonatt allihopa
 * DrGrov has left the building
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<DrGrov> Gonatt Krawlezt
<Kurdistan> :) nu ska kurdistan visa sin xubuntu installation
<Kurdistan> http://db.tt/qOE8bJnV
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> nehe :P ingen pluspoäng alltså
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon fortfarande vaken?
<propus> Jovars..
<Krawlezt> propus: Kan du inte heller sova? :<
<propus> Näeh..
<propus> Krawlezt: haft en trevlig julafton?
<Krawlezt> Extremt faktiskt, ätit gott och haft trevligt sällskap :) Själv då propus?
<propus> Krawlezt: jodå.. åt dock inte sådär jätte mycket.. är rätt less på jul mat.. har ju typ käkat de i snart 30 år :
<propus> :)
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jag gillar det faktiskt men är så mätt nu men som "tur" så finns det kvar tills imorgon :)
<Krawlezt> Dock var det den godaste julmaten någonsin iår
<propus> hehe =).. får mig blir de hotdogs i morgon ;) that's the shit :)
<propus> för
<Krawlezt> låter gott :)
<propus> De är nice.. äts väldigt ofta hos mig :)
<Krawlezt> Simpelt, gott och inte så dyrt/onyttigt. Ser inget fel med det!
<Krawlezt> Och det är enkelt att laga!
<propus> jepp... ungkarls mat ;-)
<Krawlezt> propus: Kodar du något?
<propus> njaa inte värst.. vilket språk tänkte du på?
<Krawlezt> Inget speciellt faktiskt, C/PHP för det mesta :)
<propus> okej.. försöker lära mig php :)
<Krawlezt> Oj, nice :) Jag är inte så duktig på det men det jag gör får jag att fungera :)
<propus> Nice =)
<propus> Näeh nu blir de film.. vi hörs!
<Krawlezt> Det gör vi, godnatt!
<itmannen> Snön ligger vit på taken. Endast itmannen är vaken
<gorgo> nehe
<gorgo> ingen snö här inte
<gorgo> plussgrader ute o ser ut som vanlig höst
<gorgo> igår på dagen var det lite vårkänsla, blå himmel o solen lyste
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> snart kommer fåglarna o kvittra massa igen
<Haffe> Hello there.
<phnom> Morrn
<MrCleanWithHair> hej
<Haffe> En fisk.
<phnom> Två fiskar.
<MrCleanWithHair> red fish?
<Haffe> Så vad har ni för er?
<Haffe> Hade ni det trevligt?
<Haffe> Igår, det vill säga.
<phnom> Mycket trevligt. Själv?
<Haffe> Jo tack.
<Haffe> Det går inte att klaga.
<Peyam> Hejjj
<Peyam> Hur är det
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> morgon
<impaktor`> Happy Festivus!
<Nafallo> cahoot: om du slanger in ditt nickserv losen som server losen slipper du det dar Changing Host etc... ;-)
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Nafallo> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<Nafallo> (och framforallt slipper vi det :-P)
<phnom> Nafallo: weechat -> irc_smart_filter ;)
<Nafallo> phnom: nu vet jag inte ett dugg vad du forsokte saga :-)
<phnom> Nafallo: Det rensar ut alla joins och parts, så man slipper dem. :-)
<Nafallo> phnom: pfff. det kan man gora i irssi ocksa. fast jag vill inte gora det :-)
<phnom> Iofs så är ju du OP, du kanske inte får missa något.
<Nafallo> jag har satt de till att inte vara skal att notifiera mig om aktivitet dock :-)
 * Nafallo har en hel del installnignar i sin irssi nu for tiden :-/
<Nafallo> den enda kanalen jag har problem med ar ops kanalen :-P
<Nafallo> jag vill alltid se den, men med mina filter just nu kan jag inte fa den att alltid vara synlig.
 * Nafallo shrugs...
<Nafallo> jag antar att jobb kommer vara tyst for tillfallet, sa jag kan visa allt :-)
<Nafallo> home       /set chanact_filter 2;/set chanact_filter_windowlist_level 3;/away
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> mmm. found an old electro house mix :-)
<Nafallo> DOH!
<Nafallo> mmm. hittade en gammal electro house mix :-)
<realubot> God lulz.
<Peyam> tja
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hej, råkar du sitta framför datorn?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Har svärmor här, tänkte visa åt henne hur det fungerar
<Kurdistan> yes spelar schack :)
<Kurdistan> ska vi ta det via pm?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, om ni har två burkar där du är så är det ju bara :) köra på
<cutgah> hej jag försöker importera gedit settings till xubuntu. där finns det ingen sådan .gedit mapp i min hemmapp. någon som vet hur jag ska få in alla mina plugins och snippets?
<Kurdistan> cutgah, varför vill du ha gedit? fungerar inte leafpad?
<Kurdistan> jag provade gedit under xubuntu och det var buggigt
<Kurdistan> varje gång jag pilla med gedit via kommando öppnades ny ruta upp
<cutgah> nej jag vill ha gedit för jag har massvis med snippets som jag använder =) jag måste iaf testa ska inte ha så mycket superuseranvändning liksom bara få in mina snippets :/
<phnom> cutgah: Kopiera din gamla .gedit mapp dit då.
<Kurdistan> phnom, +1 väl bara kopiera gedit till /home
<cutgah> men det finns ingen sån settingsmapp alls i xubuntu. men kan man bara göra en egen med samma path som i ubuntu och sen logga in å ut eller?
<phnom> Du behöver inte ens logga in/ut, bara starta om gedit när du har kopierat den.
<Nafallo> ehrm. gedit anvander val g-s-d?
<cutgah> vet inte riktigt vad ni menar men jag tror jag testade det men gör ett nytt försök för säkerhets skull brb
<phnom> Nafallo: Den läser nog .gedit också.
 * Nafallo ar inte lika saker pa det som phnom 
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad är det du ska visa
<realubot> ?
<Nafallo> Package: gedit-common
<Nafallo> Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
<Nafallo> sa inte ens g-s-d :-)
<realubot> cutgah: Har du ens installerat Gedit i Xubuntu?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det där med en ny ruta när Gedit öppnas från Terminalen är ju en känd bugg.
<Nafallo> Peyam: ehrm. varfor skickar du forolampningar till mig privat?
<cutgah> ja, jag hör försökt mecka lite t.ex. i /usr/share och lägga in mina settings men då kunde den inte ens starta GUIn ordentligt.. att lägga in bara .gedit i hemmappen funkar inte
<Kurdistan> realubot, yes.
<cutgah> har även försökt med cat att bara lägga in samma text för plugins osv. måste va nåt fel kanske med ownership
<realubot> cutgah: Men om du startar Gedit i Xubuntu skapas inte någon gedit-katalog i din Hemkatalog då?
<phnom> cutgah: Pluginsen ska ligga i ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins
<cutgah> nej det är det det inte gör :/ i ubbe så ligger den i .gnome/gedit. men här finns bara .gnome2 och om jag lägger in gedit i den händer ingenting heller
<realubot> cutgah: find $HOME -iname 'gedit'
<cutgah> ingenting där heller
<realubot> Testa det kommandot så ser du kanske var gedit-filerna ligger i din Hemkatalog.
<phnom> cutgah: Om du bara vill ha dem för din användare d.v.s.
<cutgah> :D
<cutgah> /home/mikael/.gnome2/gedit
<cutgah> /home/mikael/Dropbox/DbFiles/Configfiles/gedit
<cutgah> /home/mikael/.config/gedit
<cutgah> /home/mikael/gedit
<cutgah> tack! ska mecka med det där och se om jag får in det
 * Nafallo tycker fortfarande folk ska se hans kommentar om dconf :-)
<phnom> Nafallo: Det är ju bara för konfigurationen, om man vill ha in sina gamla snippets så lär de ju ligga i foldern för den pluginen.
<realubot> cutgah: Du ser dolda filer och kataloger (med punkt framför) om du kör: ls -al
<cutgah> ja men jag har hela mappen kopierad så då ska det hänga med det gjorde det med ubuntu
<realubot> i Terminalen eller trycker Ctrl+H i Nautilus.
<realubot> Nu använder i.o.f.s. in Xubntu Nautilus men men...
<Nafallo> phnom: ingen aning om jag ska vara arlig.
<cutgah> aaa det där kan jag. alltså det funkar INTE om jag lägger in gedit-mappen i .gnome2/gedit... ska testa de andra pathsen..
<Nafallo> phnom: jag borde nog vara tyst om gedit oavsett. jag anvander gvim sjalv :-)
<phnom> vim <3
<cutgah> inget verkar funka :/ kan det va något mer permissions?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: fwiw, du kan satta ignores :-)
<realubot> cutgah: Kolla permissions med: ls -al /path/to/directory
<realubot> cutgah: Så ser du vilka rättigheter du har.
<phnom> cutgah: Installera snippets-pluginen och kolla vart den hamnar och kopiera dit dina gamla snippets sen annars
<cutgah> mm tack för all hjälp låt mig testa lite nu jag försår allt ni sagt. återkommer!
<phnom> Som jag sa så hamnar pluginsen i ".local/share/gedit/plugins/ or /usr/lib/gedit/plugins/, if you want a system wide install. "
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55546
<Kurdistan> realubot, det går inte ens jämföra 10.04 med 11.10 av xubuntu
<Kurdistan> allt är annorlunda
<Kurdistan> DE version
<Kurdistan> xorg
<Kurdistan> massvis med annat
<Kurdistan> det är inte bara kärnan liksom
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok. Poängen är att om datorn inte fungerar med den senaste versionen av Xubuntu så är det idé att testa senaste LTS-versionen eftersom det har skett fröändringar mellan versionerna och eftersom vissa får Xubuntu att fungera på datormodellen.
<Kurdistan> det känns som ubuntu.se är mer positiva till windows än unity. :)
<realubot> Who cares about ubuntu.se?
<realubot> Är det någon som är aktiv där ö.h.t.?
<Kurdistan> realubot, regel brukar ju nyare burkar fungera bäst med nyare utgåvor
<realubot> Det skapar bara förvirring med två ubuntu-forum men eftersom folk i ubuntu-dagiset (d.v.s. ubuntu-communityt) inte klarar av att hålla sams så är det väl nödvändigt med två Ubuntu-forum.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) sant. det är synd att de kallar sig en ubuntu sida när jag läst mer anti-ubuntu där än någon annanstans. undantag idg.
<Kurdistan> idg är väl allmänt :) anti-linux
<Kurdistan> framför allt microsoft-fanboys
<Nafallo> hrm.
<Nafallo> undrar varfor de fortfarande har den domanen...
<realubot> Nja. Är det så? Jag har för mig att idg är ganska positiva till Open Source. Eller har jag fel?
<Nafallo> jag blev indragen i nagot trademark-arende gallande dem pa jobb for ett bra tag sedan...
<Kurdistan> realubot, sidan kanske, men de som besöker och lämnar kommentarer är ms-fanboys
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är väl bara att skicka in en blankett till .se för att ta över domänen?
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen aning om vad som faktiskt hande med den. jag gjorde bara en del oversattningar at teamet som skoter trademarks.
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, det är mycket möjligt.
<realubot> "Det som prövas i ett ATF-ärende är följande tre rekvisit (omständigheter):"
<realubot> "Innehavaren av domännamnet ska ha handlat i ond tro när han eller hon registrerade eller använde domännamnet"
<realubot> "Sökanden måste ha en rättighet (t ex varumärke eller firma) med giltighet i Sverige."
<realubot> "Innehavaren ska inte heller ha en rätt eller ett berättigat intresse till domännamnet."
<Kurdistan> :) realubot är på g.
<realubot> Det blri nog svårt att bevisa att innehavaren har reggat domännamnet i "ond tro".
<realubot> *blir
<realubot> För den som är intresserad av detaljerna: https://www.iis.se/domaner/atf
<Kurdistan> realubot, har du skrämt iväg b1?
<Nafallo> lol
<cutgah> Så tack det fungerar nu med gedit. va tvungen att ominstallera gedit-commons en extra gång. men mappen det skulle ligga i var alltså: ~/.config/gedit. find $HOME -iname 'gedit' gjorde susen :D tusen tack för hjälpen alla
<Nafallo> jag missuppfattade nog, men kallade du just realubot for b2 Kurdistan? ;-)
<Nafallo> som i bananer i pyjamas?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, itmannen=b1 och realubot=b2
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) alla i kanalen vet det. du verkar ha sovit.
<Nafallo> lol
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  borde jag kunna använda hdmi med live cd?
<Nafallo> Peyam: ja
<Peyam> Nafallo: ja till min privata meddelande eller till min fråga
<Peyam> ?
<Nafallo> Peyam: varfor skulle jag saga ja till en forolampning?
<Peyam> :S du vill bara banna mig va?
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  problemet med hdmin. Vad var det exakt för fel?
<Peyam> du kollade upp ngt speciell och bad mig göra en tråd i ubuntu utan o säga exakt vad det va för ngt
<Nafallo> Peyam: om du inte vil bli bannad kanske du borde sluta tjata om att bli bannad?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, det är nog stödet för ditt kort med drivrutinerna för intel som inte fungerar klockrent för hdmi.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  och det borde fungera egentligen eller  hur?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, du kan ju testa livecd med pclinuxos eller knoppix. båda är kända för ha väldigt bra autokonf. av hårdvara.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, ja, om du buggrapporterar till utvecklarna så finns det ju alltid möjlighet att framtida drivrutiner löser det.
<Kurdistan> dock kan det också vara dist.specifik
<Kurdistan> för jag märkt skillnad när jag testat olika distar
<Peyam> Kurdistan:
<Kurdistan> både när det kommer till hur kärnorna är patchade
<Peyam> asså vänta lite
<Kurdistan> som påverkar xorg
<Kurdistan> och hur grafikkorts-drivrutinerna är pakade
<Peyam> det borde egentligen fungera för jag kommer ihåg att när jag installerade 11.04 med usb stick så sa ngn i engelska kanalen
<Peyam> att de haft strull med usb stickar
<Peyam> undrar om det kan vara samma anledning
<Kurdistan> Peyam, mycket möjligt. jag har också läst om en del problem med usb stickor.
<Peyam> men om det e så att det BORDE ha funkat! så kanske jag borde prova en CD istället denna gång
<Kurdistan> eftersom jag själv aldrig har lidit av det har jag aldrig gått i djupet med det själv
<Kurdistan> om du har rw skivor
<Kurdistan> så är det bara bränna och radera
<Kurdistan> och bränna och radera
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Inga OS på RW
<Peyam> jag har tyvärr inte det. nu har jag bränt 10.04 på en R skiva
<Kurdistan> itmannen, varför inte?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, lycka till.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Alla kända fakta säger att man bör undvika det.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, som
<Peyam> stämmer!
<Kurdistan> b1 välkommen :). glömde skriva det.
<Peyam> jag ska nog göra så! jag hoppas verkligen at ubunutu funkar
<Peyam> det är min närmaste dröm
<Peyam> haha
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det bara är så tydligen. Fräga mig inte om detaljer
<itmannen> Antar att det kan ha med skivstrukturen att göra
<Kurdistan> itmannen, okej farbror b1. :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan: http://delicast.com/radio/Kurdistan/Zakaria_Music_Radio
<Peyam> funkar Zakaria music för dej?
<itmannen> Hur less på en skala blir man av strömavbrott ? Nu är det andra gången
<Peyam> itmannen: var bor du?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, foxen krascha :).
<itmannen> Peyam  Hemma
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  vad gör man då
<Kurdistan> däremot fungerar opera klockrent
<Kurdistan> som vanligt :)
<Peyam> opera?
<Peyam> jaha
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Har du ätit många grisfötter igår ?
<Peyam> opera
<Peyam> okej
<Kurdistan> itmannen, nee. :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  vad e det för plugin som spelar radion?
<itmannen> Jisses vad många kurdkanaler :)
<Kurdistan> Peyam, ingen aning.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, det är inte plugin fel.
<Kurdistan> det är snarare fel på firefox 8
<Kurdistan> samma bugg lider även chrome/chromium (senaste).
<itmannen> Det är mplayer2 instck som sköter musiken
<Kurdistan> itmannen, du har nog rätt.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  aså funkar den hos dig? hör du ngt?
<Kurdistan> fungerar toppen
<Kurdistan> spelar nu narina min
<Kurdistan> :)
<Peyam> http://radio.zakariamusic.com/radio/high.asx
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> men vf funkar inte hos mig
<Kurdistan> har du installerat opera?
<Peyam> nej jag vil oppna den i Rhythmbox
<itmannen> asx öppnas i en mediaspelare
<Nafallo> usch. asx :-P
<Kurdistan> Peyam, jag har inte kört rhytmbox på evigheter.
<Kurdistan> vet ej hur du ska gå tillväga
<Peyam> vad e det mest kraftfulla
<Peyam> media spelare
 * Nafallo kor rhythmbox nu, for banshee ater for mycket resurser pa den har datorn.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, +1
<Kurdistan> Peyam, jag tycker amarok är kraftfullast.
<Kurdistan> clementine är bra, dock finns det bugg med den senaste.
<Nafallo> heh. kde program :-P
<Peyam> japp
<Kurdistan> framför allt för de med nvidia/ati kort
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, det är ju sant, amarok är bättre än mono-banshee
<Kurdistan> och rhytmbox
<Kurdistan> dock gillar jag rhytmbox mer än banshee
 * Nafallo tycker det gjor som vanligt i KDE... klarar av for mycket onodigt :-)
<Nafallo> s/j//
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, haha sant ibland är kde lite för invecklad.
<Nafallo> som phityp :-)
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> tabb behover ha honom har ju...
<Nafallo> som Philip5 typ
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, han skulle bara skriva heja kde.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> vi har redan sett det :).
<Kurdistan> :) jag gillar dock kde skarpt.
<Nafallo> vantar bara pa att rhythmbox ska fa ubuntu one music store tillbaks, sen ar jag set! ;-)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, juste den ska ju komma med 12.04
<Kurdistan> bra val
<Kurdistan> verkar så att xubuntu 12.04 kommer stödja 3 år
 * Nafallo kor nightly builds av rhythmbox fran U1s ppa :-P
<Kurdistan> tror samma kommer bli för kubuntu 12.04
<Kurdistan> nog bara ubuntu som kommer ha 5 år av buntu familjen
<Peyam> ska köra fedora
<Peyam> imorn
<Nafallo> Ubuntu och Ubuntu Server sakert.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, då rekommenderar jag kororaa
<Kurdistan> för fedora är out of the box ej nybörjarvänlig
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, om vanliga ubuntu desktop kommer ha 5 år
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  linux är linux
<Kurdistan> lär server vara längre
<Kurdistan> Peyam, yes, kärnan är bara en del. :)
<Peyam> jag hört att de är duktiga på hårdwara..
<Kurdistan> sedan hur kärnorna patchas skiljer sig
<Peyam> enligt en artikel jag läste igår
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: ehrm. nej.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, redhat står bakom mesta av kärn-arbetet
<Kurdistan> där brukar canonical suga
<Nafallo> linus jobbar inte pa redhat. just saying.
<Peyam> redhat är ful och inte gratis?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, sant, dock av de linux företag bidrar redhat mest till kärnan.
<Nafallo> dessutom har canonical langt ifran lika manga anstallda som redhat.
<Kurdistan> precis samma sak till massvis med andra projekt
<Kurdistan> Peyam, installera centos om du vill ha rhel. :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  redhat var inte ens med i topp tio
<Kurdistan> Peyam, enligt distrowatch?
<Kurdistan> skit i distrowatch det säger inget.
<Peyam> teckradar
<Kurdistan> Peyam, Scientific Linux är också RHEL baserad.
<Kurdistan> Precis som CentOS.
<Kurdistan> vill du ha RHEL så satsa på någon av dessa
<Nafallo> ehrm. centos ar val fedora-baserad?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, ehm nej.
<Nafallo> eller tanker jag fel nnu
<Peyam> jag bara behöver matlab och Qt. börjat python också och det kan man göra apå alla linux och sånt
<Peyam> så det spelar ingen roll men jag vill ha ngt som har en trevlig miljö
<Peyam> och dete fedora och ubuntu
<Peyam> de på matlab kanalen rekommenderar ubuntu
<Nafallo> rpm -i apt-get ? :-P
<Kurdistan> Peyam, för utvecklarna brukar fedora alltid bjuda på mer gott
<Kurdistan> ubuntu är mer desktop-vänlig
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  nya fedora assnyg
<Peyam> g
<Kurdistan> Peyam, vill du köra fedora, testa kororaa.
<Kurdistan> väldigt nybörjarvänlig
<Peyam> ska komma ihåg det
<Kurdistan> https://kororaa.org/
<Kurdistan> Peyam, du kan läsa.
<Kurdistan> den har tagit jockey från ubuntu
<Kurdistan> vilket kommer göra det lätt installera blob drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> som annars brukar vara helvete i fedora om man inte behärskar kommandot.
<Kurdistan> Peyam, kororaa är direktbaserad av fedora. så allt som fungerar i fedora ska fungera med kororaa.
<Peyam> dene ful Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> skillnaden är att den är användarvänlig
<Kurdistan> Peyam, hur? då är ju också fedora ful. :)
<Nafallo> haha
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :).
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  nej då fedora fem e gnome shell . mkt mkt snygg
<Peyam> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/fedora16alpha-large_002.jpg
<Kurdistan> Peyam, du verkar inte förstå skillnaden
<Kurdistan> den bilden får man när man kör superkey
<Kurdistan> samma sak med gnome shell med kororaa
<Kurdistan> superkey kallas även windows-key.
<Kurdistan> :) jag håller dock med gnome shell är snygg
<Kurdistan> likaså unity
<Kurdistan> :)
<Nafallo> meta
<Nafallo> vet inte varfor folk kallar den super. jag har inte sett den kallad det forr :-)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) då har vi läst/hört olika.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man göra mat
<Kurdistan> kör en itmannen
 * Kurdistan gone.
<salmiak> finns det nått tecken som man kan använda i filnamn så de kommer först i fillistningen i filhanteraren? jag brukade använda _ i specialmappar som jag ville ha överst men det fungerar inte i Nautlilus
<salmiak> eller kan man ändra nån inställning så att den inte ignorerar _ när den sorterar?
<spacebug-> siffror kommer först men du kan ändra sorteringsordning genom att klika på respektive tab i nautilus
<salmiak> ja alltså jag vill ju sortera på filnamn (eller egentligen först på filextension och sen på filnamn om det gick), utom de samlingmapparna jag har som jag vill ha överst förståss....
<salmiak> jag antar att jag skulle kunna kalla dem för 0_ och dess filnamn iofs....
<salmiak> hade ju varit guld om man kunnat ändra nån inställning på vilka tecken den ignorerar när den sorterar.  _-@%&' ignorerar den och # lägger den tyvärr istället sist
<spacebug-> gnome går ju mot mindre och mindre inställningsmöjligheter
<salmiak> hmm....
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Vad gör man?
<salmiak> jag borde väl antagligen fattat för länge sen (ja om inte annat nu med gnome3) att jag borde sluta använda gnome, fast jag ät väl för lat för att orka leta rätt på vad jag ska ha istället
<Haffe> Jag satte en 3gsticka i en parabol och fick 4 gånger högre nedladdningshastighet. Så visar det sig att min router inte är kompatbitel med det modemet.
<salmiak> Haffe: qe?? hur kan en router inte vara kompatibel med en annat nätverkspryl ? båda skyfflar väl IP ?
<Haffe> salmiak: Detär ett modem.
<Haffe> Och tydigen så ser det här 3gmodemet inte ut som ett vanligt 3gmodem.
<salmiak> aha.... trodde modem som inte producerade vanlig tcp/ip i nätverkskabeln man ansluter, försvann samtigt med de gamla 56.6Kbit-telefonmodemen....
<Haffe> Tja, 3gmodem är nog rätt primitiva.
<salmiak> fast iofs jag konverserade med nån för några år sen som anslöt sitt adsl eller kabel-modem eller vad det var via usb till datorn... nått knasigt var det.
<salmiak> aha, okej jag har sluppit pyssla med 3gmodem :-)
<Haffe> LÃ¥ter som gamla PPPadsl.
<salmiak> man kan inte ändra namn på labeln på diskar i nautlius föresten?
<delhage> Barre: http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2323347 <- nåt för dig?
<delhage> Barre: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat8918 <- den är bättre
<Nafallo> salmiak: jag vet att det har gatt forr, mne nu kanske du maste anvanda gnome disk utility istallet.
<tico> hej
<tico> någon som vet om man kan öppna ubuntu senaste i686 via usb "live"?
<tico> någon som vet om man kan starta ubuntu senaste i686 via usb "live"?
<Haffe> Fascinerande människa.
<Masconomet> Hello
<hyperfbhck> Hej alla :)!
<Masconomet> Do you learn about Leif Ericsson and Vinland in schools in sweden or is it omitted ?
<Haffe> I learned about it.
<hyperfbhck> någon som har haft ubuntu eller använder den nu?
<Haffe> Ja.
<hyperfbhck> vet du om man kan starta ubuntu senaste versionen i686 via usb "live"?
<Haffe> Troligen.
<Masconomet> Haffe in schools?
<Masconomet> school*
<Haffe> Yes.
<macrobat> i'm too cool for school
<hyperfbhck> men alltså utan att den installerar på dator bara boota den direkt live
<Haffe> Ja.
<hyperfbhck> kan du en länk med instrutioner om hur man kan göra det?
<hyperfbhck> instruktioner*
<Masconomet> What can you tell me about Vinland then Haffe?
<realubot> hyperfbhck: Om datorn har stöd för USB-boot så borde det gå att starta Ubuntu Live från USB.
<hyperfbhck> ok
<realubot> hyperfbhck: 1. Skapa bootbart USB-minne. 2. Sätt in USB-minnet i datorn. 3. Gå in i BIOS (eller använd datorns snabbvalsmeny) och välj att datorn ska starta från USB.
<hyperfbhck> tack så mycket!
<Nafallo> hyperfbhck: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<realubot> hyperfbhck: Och punkt 1 löser du olika beroende på om du använder Windows eller Linux.
<hyperfbhck> jag använder windows 7
<hyperfbhck> samsung
<hyperfbhck> men ubuntu installeras inte då eller?
<realubot> hyperfbhck: Ok. Titta under USB och "Burn your CD or create a bootable USB stick" i länken Nafallo gav dig.
<Nafallo> hyperfbhck: bara om du valjer att gora det.
<hyperfbhck> det gör jag xD
<hyperfbhck> ska testa det nu
<hyperfbhck> herrå :)
<realubot> hyperfbhck: Ubuntu installeras inte om du inte väljer Install Ubuntu.
<realubot> hyperfbhck: God jul.
<hyperfbhck> god jul :D
<realubot> Är itmannen bannad eller?
<Krawlezt> Vänta, varför? Jag gillade ju honom!
<Nafallo> ehrm. inte vad jag vet. da da?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag frågar OM han är det. Jag säger inte ATT han är det.
<Krawlezt> Aha.
<Masconomet> Haffe what do they tell you about Vinlands?
<Masconomet> Vinland*
<Haffe> Not much.
<Nafallo> Masconomet: sorry, but this being a Swedish Ubuntu channel, have you actually got any questions about the Swedish Ubuntu you want to ask or?
<realubot> Masconomet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinland
<swecarp> välkommen itmannen
<itmannen> tackar allra ödmjukast. Tänkte vila här en stund från mina fruktlösa försöka att roote en av mina androider
<itmannen> Det verkar vara olika sätt till som funkar i olika plattor
<realubot> itmannen: Kurdistan frågade efter b2 förut.
<itmannen> realubot  Det har varir strömavbrott flera gånger. och så trilskas plattan med mig :) Därav frånvaron. ursäkta
 * itmannen tar snart fram en k5 kabel och hänger sig från balkongen
<propus> hehe
<realubot> itmannen: Släng ut Androiden genom fönstret istället.
 * realubot undrar om itmannen hängde sig. :S
<itmannen> realubot  Tok jag kan väl iinte slänga ut en ny platta
<Kurdistan> itmannen och realubot. :) gänget är samlat.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Perfekt
<Kurdistan> hur mårs?
<itmannen> Jo tackar som frågar. Lite frustrerad bara
<Kurdistan> itmannen, du som testkör, har du hunnit märka skillnader mellan ubuntu 11.10 och 12.04?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja jag har inte sett några dramatiska skillnader ännu. Förutom att vissa grejer inte funkar så klart
<Kurdistan> itmannen, okej. känns det stabilare än 11.10 under samma period eller inte?
<Kurdistan> det bör, då under 11.10 gick man väl över till gtk3
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Enligt mig så är det lika som 11.10 vid samma period
<itmannen> Jag kan ha fel. Vilket verkar otroligt
<Nafallo> mmmm. hade glomt den har house remixen av tetris temat...
<Nafallo> omnomnom
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :P skaffa svensk tangentbord.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är det banankungen som är här? The Master of the Bananas.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Inte du.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Passa dig. Du blir utkickad
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) jag har ju redan blivit det en ggr.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur mårs b2?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag också
<itmannen> Men spela roll
<Kurdistan> Nafallo har dock cool nick. lagom nördigt. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, inte kan du bli bannad?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du får fråga honom. Jag är b1.
<Kurdistan> för vad? du råka skriva /me gone?
<Kurdistan> realubot, den som är äldst är b1. sorry realubot.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Stunt det samma. Vi glömmer det
<Kurdistan> itmannen, vi gör så.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Då frå du vara b3 då.
<realubot> *får
<itmannen> Ta me rackarn har jag inte lyckats roota min platta .) hurra
<Kurdistan> realubot, sorry. du vet att det bara är 2. annars hade jag joinat.
<banan_b2> b2 var upptaget. :S
<itmannen> Ni är knäppa
<bittin`> fick en android i julklapp :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) ne då.
<banan_b2> Kurdistan: Här i gemenskapen är vi alla lika. Klart du får vara b3.
<Kurdistan> bittin`, roligt.
<banan_b2> bittin`: Vad fick du för Android då?
<Kurdistan> :) banan_b2 du vet att jag är ensamvarg.
<itmannen> Nu så ska ubuntu in så det skriker om det :)
<bittin`> banan_b2: ZTE Skate
<banan_b2> Ok.
<bittin`> Android pepparkaka 2.3.5
<banan_b2> Never heard of. Är det en uppföljare till Blade?
<bittin`> banan_b2: yes
<itmannen> bittin`  nu är det bara att vänta på version 4 som kommer ut snart
<bittin`> http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_skate-3784.php
<bittin`> drog in CM 7.1 på den idag :)
<bittin`> och Launcher Pro
<bittin`> o klockade upp den till 900mhz
 * banan_b2 har inte en Android-fån.
<bittin`> 900mhz/512mb ram
<bittin`> riktigt speedig :>
<itmannen> Jasså det var en mobil
<Kurdistan> :) realubot goes wild
<itmannen> Banankontakt
<Kurdistan> realubot du kan vara lugn har ingen smartphone, bara dumphone. :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> hur tusan gick det har till
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, nyktra till. :)
<Nafallo> jag gick till koket for att hamta glass, och kom tillbaka med macaroni and cheese.
<Kurdistan> :) som sagt nyktra till
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  du dricker inte?
<Kurdistan> Peyam, kan inte kalla mig nykterist eller a-lagare. :)
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Kurdistan: Har du ingen Android?
<Kurdistan> Bananipyjamas_b2, nej. har mobil innan smartphone hysterin. :)
<itmannen> Hahahah. Kurden har inge android :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jepp. glad. jag kommer skaffa mig smartphone :) när jag har tid för det.
<Kurdistan> palla ha ytterligare distraherande grej man måste pilla på.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  det tar väl inte så lång tid att köpa
<Kurdistan> :) den här kan jag tappa på golvet och livet går vidare
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Kurdistan: Om det bara finns två bananer i pyjamas så får du vara kanalens Sean Banan istället.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jag kan köpa en nu, jag väljer att inte göra. :)
<Kurdistan> Bananipyjamas_b2, :) jag känner honom.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Skulle min pajja så går livet också vidare. Fast fattigare
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Det är ju det. En skit-Android går ju att få för under 1000 kr men man ska ju ha tid/ork att sätta sig in i telefönen också.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, min mobil kostade mig knappt en hundring. :)
<itmannen> Oooops
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Dom sålde mobiler i lokalbutiken här innan jul för 99 kr.
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Den duger säkert fint till mina bvehov (ringa och sms:a).
<itmannen> Jo men sådana är mest bara skräp
<Bananipyjamas_b2> Om bara batteritiden är ok så lär jag klara mig med en sådan telefon.
<itmannen> Så ni använder mobline för att ringa andra med :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jag har haft min över 1 år :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo är man bara lite försiktigt så lär det funka
<itmannen> Men lite trist bara
<Kurdistan> itmannen, försiktig vet jag inte om jag varit. den har ramlat hel del ggr. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. ja du har nog tur som en tok :)
 * Bananipyjamas_b2 lyssnar på Joddla med Siv.
<Bananipyjamas_b2> itmannen: Hur många Android-grejer har du?
<SejmL> 1
<SejmL> :D
<Bananipyjamas_b2> SejmL: Vad vet du om det?
<SejmL> inget
<SejmL> jag har 1
<Bananipyjamas_b2> SejmL: Jaha. Ok.
<Bananipyjamas_b2> SejmL: Vad är det för någon då?
<SejmL> erm
<SejmL> htc sensation
<Bananipyjamas_2> Ok.
<SejmL> själv då?
<Bananipyjamas_2> Jag har inte någon Android.
<Bananipyjamas_2> Jag har en iPhone med Windows Mobile som operativsystem.
<Bananipyjamas_2> Nej, jag skojar bara. Jag har en gammal Sony-Ericsson.
<SejmL> ^^
<itmannen> Bananipyjamas_2  Det törs jag inte tala om :)
<Peyam> Bananipyjamas_2:  windows phone suger. Skype tatt bort deras windows app
<Kurdistan> finns windows phone ute?
<Kurdistan> http://i.imgur.com/emBPE.jpg  itmannen och reulubot vad tycks?
<Kurdistan> snyggt inte sant.:)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Själva bakgrunden var snygg. men för många ikoner för min smak
<amelia> godkväll!
<amelia> har alla haft en fröjdefull jul? :)
<itmannen> Nä.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, yes. de kom med, har inte orkat ta bort dem. finns inställningar för det.
<Kurdistan> amelia, var du tomtemor? :)
<amelia> Kurdistan: nej. vi skippade tomte, alla vet att det inte går att köpa någon tidning på kvällen på julafton. :)
<itmannen> Jo Statoil har öppet dygnet om och har tidninger
<Kurdistan> amelia, haha. :)
<amelia> ajo, fast då hade vi fått vänta på tomten i flera timmar. :P
<amelia> känns rätt meningslöst med tomte oavsett när alla är vuxna.
<Kurdistan> amelia, :) du har varit stygg?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: för få ikoner på ditt skrivbord för min smak :P
<CasperN> räknade precis mitt städade fina skrivbord, bara 96 ikoner :)
<CasperN> Kurdistan: vad är grooveshark ikonen för något? är det bara en direktlänk till en webbläsare, eller är det något program?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, yes.
<Kurdistan> dvs länk
<Peyam> går det att installera unity på ubuntu 100..04
<CasperN> ok
<Peyam> ?
<CasperN> jag har sett någon som hade unity på 10.10 så det går säkert lika bra med 10.04, fast jag vet inte vart man hittar det
<Kurdistan> tror kanske unity 2d kan fungera med tidigare ubuntu utgåvor
<CasperN> netbook varianten av 10.04 hade väl unity?
<Peyam> vadå finns det 3d?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> jag kör netbook 10.04
<Kurdistan> :) ja det finns 2d och 3d.
<CasperN> ok
<amelia> Kurdistan: nejdå, jag fick massa julklappar trots att vi inte hade någon tomte.
<Kurdistan> amelia, nice.
<CasperN> jag fick en espressomaskin, fast jag dricker inte kaffe :(
<Peyam> HAr 12 an kommit än?
<Kurdistan> av vad Peyam ?
<Peyam> körde ubuntu 7 för några år sen
<Peyam> va fult det känns
<Peyam> vad var det första disten du provade Kurdistan?
<CasperN> ubuntu? nej 12.04 släpps inte förens i april dvs 04a som i månaden
<Kurdistan> Peyam, ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 9.10 för vara precis :).
<Peyam> hmm min var parsix . sen ubuntu 7 tror ja
<Kurdistan> så jag har ej använt linux länge
<Kurdistan> parsix är det debian baserad?
<Peyam> jag var mkt kåt på photoshop så jag byte lite senare till windows igen
<Peyam> ja det e det
<Kurdistan> ok
<Kurdistan> x_link, latmask.
<Kurdistan> vart är du?
<Kurdistan> dansen :P
 * Kurdistan ska till sängs och boxas med kudden. ta hand om er. va extra snälla mot kanalens två sköningar reulubot och itmannen.
<DrGrov> Gokväll, någon vaken ännu?
<coobra> nog många som är vakna
<DrGrov> Vad bra.
<coobra> men om dom är på irc är ju en annan sak
<amelia> DrGrov: klart vi är vakna.
<DrGrov> Hamnar att döda tid här en 3-4h förrän jag skall göra mig klar för att fara hemåt
<coobra> amelia: God Jul stumpan  :D
<amelia> coobra: god jul på dig med.
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> fattar inte hur man räknar ipv6 addreser
<DrGrov> amelia: Hej, vad bra :) Att du är vaken är mer en självklarhet. Du är ju alltid vaken verkar det som :)
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur gick din jul?
<amelia> DrGrov: haha, ibland känns det så.
<amelia> DrGrov: jodå, det har varit rätt lugnt och skönt. själv?
<DrGrov> Eller hur går den får man väl fråga? Annandag jul kvar ännu :)
<amelia> nja, jag är rätt nöjd med julen nu, så skiter i den imorgon. :P
<DrGrov> amelia: Jo, helt okej. Aningen tråkigt emellanåt men väldigt roligt.
<DrGrov> amelia: Ok, bra :) Jag skall skita i den med då jag ändå bara flyger hem :D
<DrGrov> amelia: Fick du nå roliga/bra julklappar då? :)
<amelia> DrGrov: jajemen, fick lite smågrejjer, själv då?
<DrGrov> amelia: Inte egentligen så mycket ännu. Får väl mera då jag kommer hem ser det ut som.
<DrGrov> amelia: Köpte dock en Juventus halsduk åt mig själv för att unna mig något gott. Dock borde jag köpa någonting ännu åt sambo men vet ej vad :D
<DrGrov> Alltid lika svårt :D
<amelia> hehe, jo. det är ju det.
<DrGrov> Jag köpte inget här i Ungern vilket kan ju ses som en miss men tänkte väl att hittar troligen någonting i mellandagsrean eller januarirean istället.
<DrGrov> Vet ju inte helt 100% säkert men får hoppas :D
<Umeaboy> yeager: Är du närvarande?
<Umeaboy> Har en fråga om en översättning du har gjort.
<amelia> DrGrov: det är alltid svårt att köpa något till sin sambo. det måste ju blir rätt annars blir det så dålig stämning. :P jag hade tur som hittade en perfekt grejj till bamsefar i år.
<Umeaboy> Nu vet inte jag direkt var man får tag på tillverkarna för bygfoot, men jag stör mig på ett värde som spelet har.
<Umeaboy> Om man kollar på Google Translate eller dylikt sida där man översätter så betyder Payback inte Återbäring.
<Umeaboy> Payback kan även betyda Hämnd.
<DrGrov> amelia: Ja, det är jättesvårt. Instämmer helt i det du säger, blir dåligt stämning ifall man köper "fel". Det var ju bra, alltid trevligt du hittade någonting trevligt :)
<Umeaboy> Om jag skulle ändra det till den engelska ordet för återbäring så skulle det bli Refund.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Du menar fotbollsspelet bygfoot, visst?
<Umeaboy> DrGrov: Ja.
<Umeaboy> Jag är inte alltid korrekt i min svenska, men i det här fallet anser jag att jag har rätt.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Som engelskan är uppbyggd så är payback ett helt korrekt ord.
<Umeaboy> Korrekt?
<DrGrov> Ja, i detta sammanhang så är payback = återbäring.
<Umeaboy> Men om du kollar på en film så översätts Payback med Hämnd.
<Umeaboy> Har de som översätter filmerna fel?
<Umeaboy> Vad betyder refund då?
<DrGrov> Som sagt, beror helt på i vilket sammanhang ordet Payback används.
<Umeaboy> Enligt dig.
<DrGrov> Enligt mig?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Typ när de säger "It's payback time!!" i en action-film så blir det ju knappast "Dags för återbäring!!".
<DrGrov> Låt mig fundera en stund, försöker tänka ut olika sammanhang i vilket man kan tänkas använda ordet refund.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ skulle jag asgarva.
<DrGrov> T.ex. refund används ju rätt ofta då man returnerar en sak som gått sönder, t.ex. en kaffekokare. Alltså får man pengarna tillbaka. Rimligen är detta refund.
<DrGrov> I princip så betyder ordet refund för mig alltid någonting man ger tillbaka p.ga. en dålig produkt eller motsvarande.
<DrGrov> Tar man ordet skatteåterbäring så blir ju det i engelskan Tax Return.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<DrGrov> Så det är väldigt svårt att säga exakt i vilket sammanhang ett ord används. Sammanhanget bestämmer ordvalet.
<Umeaboy> Alltså ska det stå Return istället för Payback.
<Umeaboy> Payback kan enligt mig betyda Återbetalning också.
<amelia> det är ju alltid lite intressant vilket som är orgianlspråket när det gäller en översättning.
<amelia> är det översatt från engelska till svenska eller från svenska till engelska?
<Umeaboy> Exaktamente.
<Nafallo> hmm
<DrGrov> I svenskan har vi ju inte alls samma mångfald av ord som det finns i engelskan.
<Nafallo> tekken var mer underhallande an jag trodde den skulle vara.
<amelia> Nafallo: :)
<DrGrov> Därför blir översättningar lidande som görs från engelska - svenska än svenska - engelska
 * Nafallo borde hanga tvatt och satta igang en diskmaskin innan han tittar pa tekken 2 dock :-/
<Nafallo> amelia: !
<amelia> Nafallo: har julen du inte firat varit trevlig? :)
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Du kan inte tänka dig att lira lite gamla hederliga Championship Manager istället via Dosbox? Slår bygfoot med hästlängder när som helst
<Nafallo> amelia: sag du vad jag gav mina foraldrar i julklapp?
<amelia> Nafallo: nop
<Nafallo> amelia: http://p.nafallo.me/chikita.jpg
<amelia> Nafallo: omg.
<Umeaboy> Hur kan man då översätta "May I see that?" eller "Can I have a look at that?" med "Jag får se på det där".
<Nafallo> amelia: adopterad i ett ar, i deras namn :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: nice
<Umeaboy> Enlgit mig så är DET mer ett påstående än en fråga.
<Umeaboy> Har jag fel?
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: "Kan jag få se på det där?"
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att jag ser det i många filmer & serier.
<Umeaboy> DrGrov: Ja, men det står "Jag får se på det där" precis som om det vore ett påstående.
<Nafallo> "Far jag se?"
<DrGrov> "Kan jag få se" är mera korrekt.
<DrGrov> May I = Kan jag
<Umeaboy> Ja, men varför blir en fråga ett påstående?
<Umeaboy> När det översätts.
<Umeaboy> Det blir ju fel.
<Nafallo> Can I = Kan jag, May I = Ma jag?
<DrGrov> Därför att i engelskan är det vanligt med artighetsfraser vilket inte finns på samma sätt i svenskan
<Umeaboy> Ska man översätta en svensk fråga till ett påstående på engleks också då?
<Nafallo> s/\?$//
<amelia> det funkar inte att direktöversätta.. "Jag får se på det där." skrivs som ett påstående, men i grund och botten är det ju faktiskt en fråga.
<Umeaboy> DrGrov: Jasså? Jag brukar då fråga "Hur står det till?" när jag träffar folk.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Du förstår troligen inte det jag är ute efter.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: I engelskan är artighetsfraserna mera tydliga än i svenskan.
<DrGrov> Alltså det vi säger i svenskan är inte artighetsfraser så som dom i det engelska språket uppfattar som artighetsfraser.
<Umeaboy> Ja, men de ska ju ändå översättas.
<Nafallo> det ar for att svenskar inte ar artiga ;-)
<Nafallo> fast jag finner engelskman lite for artiga mesta tiden.
<DrGrov> Som sagt, mångfalden är bristande i svenskan. Därför blir engelskan så svår att översätta till svenska i dess ordagranna betydelse. Går ju inte att ta ord för ord och översätta, hamnar att se mera på helheten.
<Nafallo> amelia: meep
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Du saknar å, ä, ö ?
<Umeaboy> DrGrov: Jo, men en fråga är en fråga enligt mig.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: ja
<Umeaboy> Oavsett om den är artig eller inte.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Ok :)
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Ja, det är alltid en fråga.
<Nafallo> amelia: mjo. det har varit okay. inte mycket gjort, men okay ;-)
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Men det går som sagt inte att översätta så i engelska till svenska.
<amelia> ska man direktöversätta "may i.." blir det "får jag lov..." vilket inte är särskillt vanligt att man säger.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Man kan inte översätta ord för ord dess korrekta betydelse. Mera hamnar man att översätta innehållet.
<amelia> Nafallo: alltid gött att ta det lugnt.
<DrGrov> amelia: Precis, du har rätt.
<DrGrov> Dock om man övesätter "May I ... " till normal svenska blir det mera "Får jag.. / Kan jag få... " ?
<Nafallo> may i = ma jag :-)
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Beror helt på i vilket sammanhang du rör dig i. Är det något annat du funderar på än bygfoots engelska?
<Umeaboy> amelia: Du kan också bli "Tillåter du?"
<Umeaboy> Njae.......
<spacebug-> en svår sak att översätta är ju ordvitsar. Ibland ser man översättare göra ordagrannar översättningar *blä*, eller så gör de ett eget liknande skämt, eller ibland en förklaring i parentes
<Nafallo> "may I" blir nog lite olika beroende pa vad som kommer efter faktiskt.
<DrGrov> Ja, ni ser ju ut att ha detta på det klara :)
<Umeaboy> "May I have this dance?"
<DrGrov> Kan jag få denna dans?
<Nafallo> i.e. direkoversattning fungerar inte :-)
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<spacebug-> inte alltid det kommer nått efter ens
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Tro mig
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Du verkar inte behärska engelskan men visst :)
<Umeaboy> DrGrov: Vad hade du i Engelska i gymnasiet?
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: "far jag lov?" sager vi pa svenska. att man dansar ar implicerat.
<Umeaboy> I Nationella programmet alltså.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Är inte från Sverige så lite svårt att bedömma vad som är vad.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<spacebug-> i en film kan två personer komma över ett brev, den ena läser tyst och blir sen stum å bara kollar ut i luften var på den andre sträcker sig efter brevet och frågar "may I?"
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Vad har ni för betygsättning i Sverige i gymnasiet?
<Umeaboy> Precis.
<Umeaboy> HADE.
<vainoharhainen> Godkväll.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: IG, G, VG, MVG
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥-tid.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Alltså du hade vad av dessa?
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Samma sak i studenten också? IG, G, VG, MVG?
<spacebug-> vad va orginalsaken här att översätta och i vilket sammanhang?
<Nafallo> DrGrov: det ar gymnasiet, sa ja. samma i hela grundskolan + gymnasiet.
<Umeaboy> VG+ i skrift & MVG i uttal. Hade fått MVG i skrift om jag inte hade missat lämna in en uppgift i tid.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: tror det ar nagot annat pa hogre nivaer, men dar har jag inte varit :-)
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Ett ord ur bygfoot.
<Umeaboy> Spelet.
<spacebug-> vet inte va det är för spel men ok
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Ok. Tack för förklaringen
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Ok.
<Umeaboy> Ett för det mesta text-baserat spel.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Dock studerar jag min högskoleexamen på engelska där alla ämnen är på engelska.
<Umeaboy> Är ungefär som Championship Manager.
<spacebug-> jag brukar fråga engelsktalade när jag är osäker
<spacebug-> de brukar iofs bråka lite om det oxå ;)
<Nafallo> spacebug-: du ar val engelsktalande? :-)
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Så jag tror jag behärskar det mest i språkväg men om du vill fortsätta ha denna diskussion om vad som är vad i engelskan kontra svenskan så kan vi väl ta det via PM istället.
<spacebug-> jo men jag har de inte som modersmjölk, det är inte min första tunga ;)
<Nafallo> spacebug-: mjo, men det ar inte vad du sa :-)
<Umeaboy> DrGov: OK. ;)
<spacebug-> Nafallo: sant
<Umeaboy> After you, sir.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<amelia> på högskola/universitet finns inte MVG, där är det U, G, VG
<amelia> fast det ska ju bytas till A-F igen nu
<Umeaboy> Beror väl på vad & hur man läser?
<Umeaboy> Tänkte om man läser via Vuxenskolan.
<DrGrov> Vår betygsättning här i Finland på högskolenivå är 1-5
<DrGrov> Hade i våra 3 st engelskakurser medeltalet på 4,33.
<DrGrov> Dock en parentes enbart
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> betyg beror pa vem som satter betygen :-P
<Nafallo> just saying
<amelia> Nafallo: +1
<spacebug-> "I have a cat" - det är ändå det bästa jag hört på engelska. Dock taget ur sammanhanget blir det inte alls kul ;)
<DrGrov> Den som satte betygen för oss har b.la. studerat engelska vid Cambridge
<DrGrov> Tror nog hon är kapabel att sätta rätt betyg
<Nafallo> beror pa vad man jamfor med :-)
<DrGrov> Ja visst, går ju att jämföra i princip vad som helst med vad som helst om man ju riktigt är på fitterihumör :D
<Nafallo> sjalv vet jag att min engelska har blivit mycket battre av att bo har an hur manga kurser jag an kunnat ga.
<Nafallo> (sagda kurser ligger till grund for manga av de misstag jag fortfarande gor daremot)
<Umeaboy> Jag har en konstig förmåga att lätt anamma dialekter dit jag kommer när jag pratar andra språk & då kan jag rätt många.
<Nafallo> det ar inte en speciellt konstig formaga. det ar ratt vanligt.
<Umeaboy> Svenska, Engelska, Kurdiska (Kermandci), Arabiska plus lite grann av Tyska & Polska.
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-17
<neXTleap> SF.se: "Alla rader i salongerna har extra benutrymme"... SF.se: "Extra benutrymme finns på rad 4."
<yarre> morgon på er
<orzen> god morgon
<neXTleap> SF.se är ytterst märklig.
<neXTleap> Först: "Alla rader i salongerna har extra benutrymme"... Några rader längre ned: "Extra benutrymme finns på rad 4."
<orzen> neXTleap: exakt ... alla rader har mer än vanligt, men är du fetare än så, så rekommenderar de dig att boka din plats på rad 4
<neXTleap>  Extra extra benutrymme?
<neXTleap> Snacka om flummigt skrivet.
<neXTleap> Och varför har en officiell sajt där man bokar biljetter hos dem en massa slumpmässig allmän reklam?
<orzen> ja, inte bra skrivet men enda sättet att tolka det på ;P
<orzen> jag väljer att se internetvärlden genom mina Adblock Plus-brillor
<orzen> ;D
<neXTleap> Vilket bara är totalt sjukt.
<neXTleap> Nödvändigt, men du säger det skämtsamt.
<orzen> neXTleap: vet, sjukt att man måste det. jag gillar amerikanskfotboll och önskar att jag haft adblock i tv:n och vlc
<neXTleap> MÃ¥ste ju inte vara "adblock".
<neXTleap> Jag har bara en lista över bannlysta domäner/strängar i min webbläsare.
<neXTleap> Samt "blocker alla pluginer tills jag väljer att köra dem".
<neXTleap> *blockera
<neXTleap> Men som sagt... stör mig på att folk säger det skämtsamt.
<neXTleap> Det är ju djupt tragiskt.
<neXTleap> Och framför allt ser de aldrig när en sajt beter sig vettigt och INTE har en massa jävla idiotreklam.
<neXTleap> Jag önskar jag hade mjukvara för att tysta/byta ut radion under reklamavbrott.
<orzen> visst är det tragiskt, men att se det skämtsamt är väl bara ett bättre sätt att ta det på för att inte påverkas negativt? :P
<orzen> neXTleap: Apple har patent på det
<neXTleap> ?
<orzen> det med radio, tog patent på det under våren/sommaren
<neXTleap> Eh...
<neXTleap> Var är deras implementation?
<orzen> att om det kommer reklam så ska din apple enhet automagiskt börja spela lokala mp3:Er
<neXTleap> Eh...
<yarre> Hur är intel grafikstödet i linux nu för tiden?
<Markk> Som vanligt.
<yarre> Hade ju inte varit helt fel o kunna spela nånting på en ny laptop liksom
<lag^> :o
<Markk> DÃ¥ ska du inte ha en Intel-dator.
<Markk> Nej, en dator med Intel-graffe.
<Markk> Inte mycket att spela på.
<HakanS> Markk: Beror väl på vad man ska spela.
<maxjezy> jag ställer mig alltid frågan, vad finns det att spela?
<neXTleap> Samtliga bra spel gjordes innan 2002 och till konsoler.
<maxjezy> kanske stämmer
<neXTleap> Sorgligt nog, ja.
<Markk> HakanS: Absolut, men Intel har inte speciellt bra grafikkort för några tyngre datorspel.
<Markk> Intel satsar väl mer på strömsnåla kort, som ändå bör klara av 1080p-uppspelning typ.
<neXTleap> Tydligen kan man se Hobbiten eller vad det heter som antingen 3D + hög-FPS eller konverterad till låg-FPS. Fattar inte varför någon skulle vilja se den med låg-FPS... men betyder detta alltså att man måste se den som 3D om man vill se den som hög-FPS?
<einand> synd att det inte finns några bra lösningar, som liknar microsofts eller googles tjänster som är öppna och fria
<neXTleap> For vadå?
<neXTleap> Ein and. Två änder.
<einand> google och ms förklarade krig igår, och stängde ner samtliga protokoll för varandra
<Spixx> MOrrn!
<einand> undra varför chrome anser att köra en webserver på port 6666 är unsafe, men 6667 fungerar
<andol> einand: Om jag ska skjuta på höften så skulle det inte förvåna mig ifall Chrome triggar på någon känd malware/phising-grejs som kopplar upp sig mot just :6666-urler, medans de inte har någon motsvarande för 6667.
<Spixx> andol: standard IRC port... borde om något vara relaterat till malware D:?
<andol> Spixx: För att inte tala om alla hemskheter som finns att tillgå på port 80? :)
<Spixx> ;)
<orzen> port 80. porten som gud glömde :O
<orzen> så mkt hemskheter
<Spixx> :P
<neXTleap> einand: Du säger en jävla massa konstiga saker.
<neXTleap> "google och ms förklarade krig igår, och stängde ner samtliga protokoll för varandra"
<Spixx> så nu kan du inte nyttja google när du kör ms eller? :S
<Markk> Spixx: ein var inte seriös.
<Spixx> Ah :P
<Spixx> vaffan trodde något roligt var i görningen :D
<einand> Spixx: precis
<neXTleap> Den där einand verkar psykiskt störd.
<Spixx> :/
<einand> neXTleap http://wpswe.se/google-kanske-startar-ett-fullskaligt-krig-mot-microsoft/
<Spixx> Men M$ är ju kända för att göra dryga ad kampanjer emot allt och alla... :P
<einand> Markk: jo, jag var helt seriös, detta är grymt irriterande, för det ställer till stora mängder med problem för mig
<Spixx> Ah därför det skall vara en standard :)
<einand> google kör öppna standarder, dom stänger dom stängda ;)
<einand> problemet är att dom öppna standarderna är värdelösa
<einand> så, nu slösar jag min tid på att koda en egen epost/web/kallender server
<Spixx> einand: Fullhax ftw. Men därför man om man kör google apps bör inrikta sig på att köra rent android med :)
<einand> jag har alltid gillat google förut, för att dom inte låser in en
<einand> men dom blir sämre för varje dag som går
<einand> för tillfället är det väl bara Apple som inte låser in folk (Annat än app store)
<Spixx> einand; i deras fall vinner de bara på att hålla in alla. Google har Android och därav inte intresserade av kompabilitet med MS :)
<einand> inte bara ms
<einand> utan man får en rejält mycket sämre tjänst
<einand> det förlorar alla på
<Markk> einand: Haha, så iPhone är inte inlåst?
<Spixx> ah,  well de blir mer och mer som MS gissar jag, stänger in sig. Om 10-20 år kommer de komma på att de gjort något dumt
<Spixx> Markk: han menade nog synkmöjligheterna :D
<Markk> Okej
<einand> Markk: förutom appstore, så håller jag väl inte direkt med.
<Markk> Mkay
<einand> Markk: bygger bara på öppna protokoll, som apple släpper, och underhåller
<Markk> Jag håller inte med om att iOS är upplåst och öppet för användaren.
<einand> jag skiter fullständigt i mjukvaran, så länge det är öppna protokoll, det är viktigaste
<einand> så man inte blir låst vid en mjukvara, eller hårdvara
<Markk> iPhone har ju iOS i sig.
<einand> ja?
<Markk> iOS är väldigt nerlåst för användaren.
<Markk> Har blivit bättre, man får byta bakgrundsbild och så.
<einand> på vilket sätt då?
<Markk> Men fortfarande väldigt låst och bestämt med: "Såhär ska det vara, du får inte bestämma".
<Spixx> Oja...
<einand> det är ju ditt val
<Spixx> ios suger är formligen allergisk emot deras sätt att göra saker :P
<einand> med öppna protokoll, kan du byta till en android tex
<einand> men så som google gör nu, kan du inte byt från android
<Spixx> men det e ju synd att Güügle väljer samma väg
<Spixx> einand: :) nåväl vi vet ju varför :P
<einand> visst, själva iphone är inlåst, men du är inte låst att byta bort den
<einand> Anledningen till varför jag valt google, som min molnleverantör är för fram tills igår, hade jag inte som helst problem med att synka min mobil, dator och ipad
<einand> samt mina kollegors, och frus motsvarigheter
<Markk> einand: Öppna protokoll i iOS?
<einand> men jag är inte den som gnäller, kodat färdigt 70%
<einand> Markk: ja
<einand> Markk: webcal, contdav, ical
<einand> webkit
<Markk> jaha
<einand> cups
<Markk> jo
<Markk> Men fortfarande nerlåst för användaren.
<Markk> Vilket jag syftade på bara.
<einand> 14:22:35 < einand> visst, själva iphone är inlåst, men du är inte låst att byta bort den
<einand> dom låser inte din information till dom
<einand> inget hindrar dig från att köpa en android, och synka över alla uppgifter dit
<einand> eller tvärt om
<einand> men iaf, gjort min egna lösning nu
<Barre> iCloud då?
<einand> Barre: ingen har sagt att du måste använda den
<Spixx> Oavsett... hatar att snart allt kommer vara separat, vill jag köpa ubisoft spel, Uplay, vill jag ha applikationer osv måste jag gå till olika stores för typ allt... Bara linux som makes sense i denna värld :p
<einand> Barre: och skulle du tröttna på icloude så är det caldav och contdav exporter bara
<Spixx> einand: gillar att de dödade free-apps btw :)
<Spixx> iofs inte så dyrt men jag har det till mina domäner
<einand> Spixx: tja, skapa en egen market då
<Barre> einand: jag har inte påstått att någon har satt att du måste använda den, jag undrade av nyfikenhet... jeez
<Spixx> einand: precis det som är problemet :)
<Spixx> behövs inte fler
<einand> Spixx: :)
<einand> Barre: http://opensource.apple.com/
<einand> men är väl naivt av mig att tro att saker skulle fungera utan meck
<einand> undra hur internet hade sett ut, om alla tillverkade hade ett eget "http" protokoll
<orzen> einand: hade nog sett ut mer som regionstäckande LAN
<orzen> *WAN
<einand> har någon någon källa till att google plockar bort gratis alternativen?
<larsemil> google. <3
<einand> hittar inte där, är nog för dålig på det där med sökord
<Spixx> spixx vs företagets anti-surf filter 1 - 0
<Spixx> http funkar inte men https till santrex funkar :MAHAHA
<einand> undra om microsoft exchange protokoll är licenserat eller reversat av apple
<orzen> Spixx: vilket företag?
<Spixx> Haha...
<Spixx> Derru
<orzen> ok
<Spixx> Var ju liksom inte en site som borde täckas av "phising" :P eller iofs Santrex har ju ett par sådana siter..
<einand> alltså, jag hittar inga referenser längre till att google enbart skall sälja i play
<yarre> Beställde precis en laptop med touchskärm :)
<einand> börjar tro att det enbart är skitsnack, det där med att google enbart skall levera betal appar
<Spixx> yarre :) hoppas du inte har fettiga fingrar :P
<Spixx> min nalle ser fan på gränsen till wierd ut :P
<Spixx> samt att man ser vad jag har för skärmpass :P
<yarre> einand: är inte en platta men touch iaf :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HHEquvh7KI
<yarre> Spixx: löser sig nog
<Spixx> ;)
<yarre> Spixx: tänkte ta två vinrutetorkare från bilen :)
<Spixx> ;)
<einand> JAG HATAR TYPO3
<einand> JAG HATAR TYPO3
<einand> JAG HATAR TYPO3
<Spixx> ok :D
<Spixx> bra att veta einand
<Spixx> berätta om dina problem :D
<HakanS> Finns bättre ställen att diskutera Typo3 på än här.
<Spixx> :P
<maxjezy> Alla är tysta här, gräver ni bunker eller?
<Kimmen> sitter och tittar på backfill
<maxjezy> jag ska nog se den här nya tortellini filmen
<maxjezy> IRON FISTS
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<einand> [Dhttps://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/327986_10151172562262997_1478924687_o.jpg
<maxjezy> ibm, du får nog gå vidare i livet, ingen kommer någonsin hjälpa dig med det där supergamla as-skruttiga dialupmodemet
<maxjezy> lixom, 2 veckor senare och ingen har gett dig någon framgång. det är galet jobbigt att behöva se dig lida men fan du måste gå vidare.
<andol> HeMan: Ey, såg just en annons för southpole på LWN.net. Känns rätt välplacerat :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-18
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<realubot> maxjezy: Hehe. imb har svårt att lägga modemet bakom sig och gå vidare i livet.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hollywoodhackern Christopher Chaney, 35, har dömts till tio års fängelse.
<realubot> Systematiskt tog han sig in på kända Hollywoodskådespelerskors online-konton och länsade dem på högst privat information.
<realubot> Mest känd är han för att ha spridit nakenbilder på superstjärnan Scarlett Johansson.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hur blev han avslöjad då?
<Spixx> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<orzen> god morgon
<Spixx> fasen trodde alla här låg o sov :P
<andol> Spixx: Ledsen att göra dig besviken :P
<Spixx> fast är ni på jobbet :D?
<orzen> på jobbet :P
<andol> Jupp
<Spixx> darn :p
 * andol trillade in på kontoret strax efter fem i morse.
<orzen> det gjorde ju inte jag ;P
<Spixx> Våran kaffe maskin kan skapa kaffe med benämningen "Extra Starkt" smakar lika bra som att slicka på en dyngstack... :/
<Spixx> Ohh fem :P då låg jag o snusade som bäst :P
<niklaswe> morrn morrn
<andol> niklaswe: Även du ställt klockan explicit för att saboteras Spixxs förväntningar om att alla skulle ligga och sova så här dags? :)
<niklaswe> andol: absolut :)
<orzen> dags att se om finkaffet står framme
 * orzen är tillbaka med en mugg finkaffe
 * niklaswe sitterpå tåget mot jobbet tjohej!
<Spixx> :)
<orzen> det var ingen bra början på morgonen ...
<orzen> make clean i fel directory x_X
<Spixx> haha :P
<Spixx> pga för lite kaffe :P
<orzen> måste vänta på 1 timmes bygge
<orzen> nja pga av ett init-script som måste köras i top-dir
<orzen> men kan vara kafferelaterat
<andol> orzen: Låter som om du behöver förklara för någon att du behöver en kraftfullare dator? :)
<Spixx> Eller behöver ett kluster att bygga i :D
<andol> Det ena utesluter inte det andra? :)
<orzen> har en ganska kraftfull dator men handlar om att jag inte ska göra misstag som detta ;P
<andol> orzen: Själv har jag följande snippet i en utav mina Makefiler för att förhindra att ett skarpt target körs av misstag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446959/
<spixx> ahh irssi hosten uppe och rullar :)
 * andol har även ett antal skript försedda med vilkorskontroller att de körs ifrån rätt git-gren.
<spixx> Nu e frågan hur man får reversen att funka :S
<orzen> andol: nice =)
<orzen> andol: får knåpa ihop lite eget under julen. beställde lite böcker för tänkte att jag vill lära mig från grunden
<orzen> 1500 sidor python och portable shellscript
<orzen> lite julläsning
<andol> Låter som om att mellandagarna är räddade :)
<orzen> tänkte att det var dags att lära sig det lite mer ordentligt än vad jag hittills. just nu googlar jag enbart för att lösa ett spec. problem utan djupare förståelse om vad som faktiskt sker
<andol> spixx: Det var ett himla studsande fram och tillbaks? :)
<orzen> verkar inte gå allt för bra det dära
<orzen> -a
<spixx> Sorry höll på med fifflande av irssi klienten :)
<orzen> fiffla ;P
<andol> Ähh, fiffla är ju ett alldeles utmärkt verb.
<spixx> :)
<orzen> exakt, inte allt för vanligt dock =)
<spixx> Nej bättre att vi specialare som gillar CentOS kör med de orden :)
<orzen> krävs mkt fifflande för att få rätt på CentOS?
<spixx> Haha, nope :)
<spixx> är mycket enkelt faktiskt :P
<andol> Stora skillnaden är att man blir biten utav SELinux istället för utav AppArmor :)
<spixx> >_> brukar stänga av SELinux om jag inte har hosten stående i DMZ
<spixx> har en webserver som kör selinux på paranoia mode vilket funkar utmärkt :P
<orzen> så tillbaka från frukost
<einand> tänk vad skön världen hade vart om man kunde lita på alla
<orzen> einand: det hade varit en bättre värld. hänt något spec. eftersom du påpekar det?
<spixx> 13:45 < orzen> så tillbaka från frukost
<spixx> snacka om att mina timestamps e fel :P
<spixx> >_> han känner sig nog sviken av Google :)
<orzen> spixx: haha tur att man inte ställer klockan efter de timestamps:en
<einand> orzen: man hade inte behövt lägga så mycket pengar på säkerhet då ;)
<spixx> einand: Heh, nåväl det är bara så säkert som man gör det ;)
<spixx> största hotet är fortfarande arga sysadmins :)
<spixx> Dec  7 10:27:59 alpha sshd[17104]: input_userauth_request: invalid user n3ssus
<spixx> gillar den :P någon Nessus scannade mig...
<orzen> spixx: känn dig scannad!
<spixx> Helt klart :) känner mig speciell... de kollade inte ens windows datorerna... ohyggligt ohövligt...
<orzen> spixx: förstår dom, vem vill komma i kontakt med windows? :O
<spixx> Well enklare att hacka en någon som har linux gissar jag? De satte sig o körde Nessus betal-version och körde massa tester emot ssh?!
<orzen> lol
<orzen> folk alltså :P
<spixx> säkerhetskonsulter... :P
<spixx> Protocol major versions differ for X SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3 vs. SSH-1.5-OpenSSH_5.0
<einand> det där med loggar kan förstöra mycket
<einand> minns när ryssarna försökte ta sig in i min maskin, fick 80GB med loggar med misslyckade inloggnings försök
<spixx> ;) fail2ban ftw :P
<spixx> men ja hammer brukar leda till sådant :P
<spixx> därför man har en partition för /var/log på 4gb
<einand> men då kan du missa något viktigt
<spixx> well du måste limitera på flera sätt.
<spixx> tex via iptables, fail2ban och skydda så inte loggarna fyller disken.
<einand> självklart
<spixx> Har en host hos santrex, där har man sådana attacker ofta. Har helt enkelt bara fail2ban och en viss begränsning på hur ofta du får prata via ssh från samma ip :)
<andol> Mäckligt
<HeMan> andol: har du tucklat med gconf mha puppet?
 * andol funderar lite på varför vissa ip-nät verkar vara mer poplära att brute-försöka på än andra.
<andol> HeMan: Nix
<andol> HeMan: Överlag inte alls gjort något överdrivet desktopigt med Puppet.
<HeMan> andol: ok
<spixx> andol: Santrex är ett bra exempel. alltid en viss procent bottar på deras nät. mest pga att det finns många opatchade wordpress och drupals där :P
<spixx> Brukar sitta och sniffa trafiken på som går på mitt subnät alltid lika kul att se alla försök att "hacka" :P
<andol> spixx: Jo, men kan väl nästan anta att en angripare räknar med att det förekommer mer variation på säkerheten bland VPS-leverantörer och dylikt.
<andol> Alternativt är Santrex extra mycket Mos Eisley? :)
 * Barre känner att han måste googla lite för många av andols nördreferenser =)
<Barre> men det kanske säger mer om mig än det gör om andol  ;P
<spixx> det är mos eisley: a gathering of scum and villany :P
<andol> Barre: Väl nästan första nörd-kulturreferensen idag?
<andol> spixx: bingo :)
<Barre> andol: ja, idag ja ...
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> varje gång någon säger att WIndows är bra får jag en känsla av att miljoner röster skrek ut i smärta och fasa och sedan abrupt tystnade...
<Barre> andol: hemma över jul
<Barre> +?
<andol> Barre: Hemma
<Barre> andol: najs. wb
<andol> Tackar
<andol> (Är alltså hemma tillsvidare, och inte bara över jul.)
<Barre> ååå.. där ser man..
<andol> Japp, var redan i förväg tidsbegränsat till ett halvår.
<andol> Vetisjutton hur tiden gick så fort dock :-)
<larsemil> andol: oh.
<larsemil> andol: bra. då har vi dig på rätt tider i kanalen igen
<larsemil> andol: är så jobbigt att sitta uppe på natten för att få prata med dig.
<HeMan> andol: har du koll på externa moduler i puppet?
<andol> HeMan: Externa, som i hämtade från puppet forge, etc? Hört och läst lite om det, men inget jag ännu använt mig av.
<HeMan> andol: jo, precis dom. funderade om man behöver dom på klienterna med
<andol> HeMan: Hur menar du?
<HeMan> andol: eller om det räcker att installera dom på puppetmastern
<andol> HeMan: I säg ska väl de där modeulerna inte skilja sig från sådana man skriver på egen hand, utöver att det finns ett namespace, lite metadata för beroende, etc.
<andol> HeMan: Det enda utöver mastern jag kan tänka mig att du behöver ta hänsyn till är att du vill veta ifall modulerna innehåller egna facts eller dylikt, och ifall du i sådant fall behöver ha pluginsync aktiverat.
<HeMan> andol: jag tror jag hittade felet, hade givit den fel namn när jag kopierade in den
<HeMan> andol: maskinen sitter på ett nät som inte har någon vettig nätanslutning så jag få scp'a in tar-filerna
<HeMan> äh, inte det heller
<maxjezy> godmormon allesammans!
<andol> HeMan: Inte lättare att först testa att moduler beter sig som du tänkt i en snäll och fin testmiljö? :)
<HeMan> andol: jao, det förståss
<andol> HeMan: Fast du kanske är mer http://packetpushers.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/test-in-production.png :P
<HeMan> andol: alltid!
<HeMan> andol: i detta fallet är det inget problem om puppet är nere några månader men jag skulle vilja få det att lira
<HeMan> strace to the rescue!
<andol> HeMan: Vad hade strace att säga då?
<spixx> Jag hatar Windows! Varför får en netjoin in host/ principals och ldap princs MEN AD känner inte igen dem vid en kinit :S:S
<maxjezy> ah, jag diggar windows, men det där du nämner klingar inte i mina öron!
<spixx> Nej jag är misslyckad som sysadmin...
<spixx> drömmer drömmar om att stabba Gates med en windows ME skiva...
<andol> spixx: För egen del har jag en mycket mer harmonisk inställning till Windows nu när jag enbart driftar Linuxiga system :-)
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> blandade miljöer e inte ok :(
<andol> Nej, men förbaskat lärorikt.
<spixx> för första tanken är alltid "Ska vi inte ta o ha centraliserade användarkonton"... Sen börjar sheisse-fest2000
<Barre> hmmm.. idag har jag fått mina Rasberry-pi, efter så lång tid att jag faktiskt glömtbort att jag beställt dem. Lite sköj inför julledigheten
<andol> Barre: Du vet väl att julen är en familjehögtid, då man ska umgås och ha sig? :P
<Barre> andol: ja, va kule HELA familjen skall ha ;)
<maxjezy> Barre, hur många köpte du?
<Barre> 2
<maxjezy> jag står i valet och kvalet av att köpa någonting till tv'n som ska spela upp youtube och annat videomaterial i 1080 HD
<maxjezy> känns så luffigt att ha något så stort som en miditower brevid tv
<maxjezy> sån där rasberry vore nice, om den palla trycket.
<Barre> sjukt liten var den ialla fall....
<spixx> knappt att raspberry klarar det... men det går :P
<maxjezy> mm, det är väl typ som en atom
<maxjezy> funkar men man får räkna med framerate lagg
<Barre> feck att jag glömde att jag beställt.. annars hade jag förberett med powersupply, SD-kort
<HeMan> mpeg-ström klarar raspberry riktigt fint
<HeMan> däremot när man går runt i menyerna på xbmc känns det ibland lite segt
<maxjezy> min smart tv spelar upp hd skitfint från både usb och nätverk
<maxjezy> och youtube, men smart tv menyn är as-seeeeeeg!
<Barre> HeMan: är det xbmc du kör, inget annat sköj projekt med pi?
<HeMan> Barre: på första pin kör jag openelec för xbmc
<HeMan> Barre: nästa blir asterisk
<Barre> HeMan: vilken dist kör du? (eller det kanske inte finns så många dist portade?)
<HeMan> Barre: openelec funkar bra
<HeMan> Barre: xbian strulade, men det kan vara för att den kör lite överklockat
<Barre> openlec, was is das?
<HeMan> Barre: en distro enkom för xbmc
<Barre> meh....
<HeMan> Barre: openelec.tv
<Coffe> Barre:  fått din pi ?
<HeMan> Barre: jag körde den ett tag på min x86 htpc, bootade grymt snabbt där!
<Coffe> du vet att troligen kan du styra den via fjärren om du kör xbmc
<Barre> HeMan: int tänkte du köra asterisk på openlec?
<Barre> Coffe: jupps, kom idag
<HeMan> Barre: nä där blir det debian
<Coffe> Barre:  jag har 3
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: funkar finfint att styra med TV-fjärren direkt!
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: helt utan någon konfiguration
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja .. så nice är det
<HeMan> CEC heter protokollet
<Coffe> i love it
<Coffe> jag kör rasxbmc eller vad den heter
<Barre> HeMan: vad använder du för att ta emot remotesignalerna med då?
<HeMan> Barre: det gör TVn
<HeMan> Barre: den sänder ut det på hdmi mha CEC
<Coffe> Barre:  det är över hdmi dom går
<Barre> ahhahhh... jag förstår... det är nått elektroniskt =)
<Coffe> HeMan:  du råkar inte veta om de går att styra vilka signaler som går igenom  ?
<HeMan> Barre: Samsung kallar det Anynet+ tror jag
<Barre> check
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har protokollspecen om du vill läsa
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja tack
<HeMan> Coffe: jag hade tänkt bygga en Arduino-pryl till min gamla htpc för det så jag fixade den
<Coffe> jag ska beställa breakout boards .. så jag kan labba med
<HeMan> Coffe: https://engineering.purdue.edu/ece477/Webs/S12-Grp10/Datasheets/CEC_HDMI_Specification.pdf
<spixx> skulle vilja ha arduino med ljussensor/ljudsensor :)
<spixx> som kunde fadea in ljus när man rör sig i lägenheten
<spixx> Samt om man säger; light dimm ska den hårdställa ljust osv :P
<einand> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltn1k0jek9i9u5i/_DSC8572.jpg
<m3th4n0l> Tja! liten allmän fråga. Om man har en Iphone vars mjukvara är IOS 6 = Gtkpod och Banshee kan inte överföra musik
<m3th4n0l> är det någon som har en aning om alternativa sätt, funkar det att peta in t.ex en FTP server mjukvara i iphonen och sen köra typ filezilla för att lägga över musik?
<m3th4n0l> alt om man ska köra Dropbox t.ex är det en fungerande metod ?
<m3th4n0l> NÃ¥gon som har en aning ?
<spixx> m3th4n0l: Har du rootat den?
<m3th4n0l> nej den är inte jailbreakad
<m3th4n0l> så libmobiledevice är kört..
<m3th4n0l> är en iphone 5 med IOS6 :/
<spixx> om inte; så måste du nog köra över usbkabeln :D
<m3th4n0l> ok men, är de omöjligt att göra något över wifi / blåtand ?
<m3th4n0l> vill gärna slippa ha en Virtualbox med Xp på typ och itunes
<m3th4n0l> Går det måtro ?
<m3th4n0l> borde ju gå med en FTP server på luren och sen klient på datorn ...
<spixx> funkar inte amarok för iphone :S
<m3th4n0l> Nej inte senaste Ios
<m3th4n0l> vv läs här
<spixx> hehe såg det :P
<m3th4n0l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/198866/iphone-4-ios-6-sync-with-ubuntu-12-04
<m3th4n0l> Så man måste tänka om... och tänka utanför kvadraten
<spixx> då är du nog rökt, wine eller vhost...
<m3th4n0l> winehq är ju inte lockande heller när de kommer till itunes
<m3th4n0l> garbage.... låter ju bra
<m3th4n0l> kan man köra Itunes 7 mot en Iphone 5 med IOS 6 måtro i Wine ?
<m3th4n0l> eller kommer den kräva en update... och sen kraschar hela skiten
<spixx> :S
<Coffe> något tips på hur man kan göra en bootbar iso av en bootbar usbkey
<spixx> .img?
<Coffe> dd fungerar tydligen
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> eftersom det skriver en exakt bild av den image du använde i detta fall
<Dynamit> ;)
<realubot> Varning för Internet!
<realubot> Flera ungdomar i Göteborg uthängda på Instagram.
<realubot> Aftonbladet varnar skriver: "Visar hur farligt Internet kan vara".
<lag^> Mm. Farligt internet!
<spixx> Måste stoppas med mer övervakning
<spixx> helst skall alla ha en kamera uppkörd i näsan
<lag^> :o
 * realubot tycker Internet är kasst eftersom han inte får upp länken till Instagram-sidan när han googlar.
<spixx> real: en massa bilder som de själva har lagt ut på internet... sen har någon hjälpsam fjortis skrivit "slampa" vid alla bilder... :P
<realubot> Polisen: "Vi har inte kontroll på situationen". Nej, det har dom väl aldrig haft. Hohoho.
<lag^> nej spixx
<lag^> inte så
<realubot> lag^: Hur är det då?
<lag^> hang on. Ska ge länk som sammanfattar det ganska bra
<lag^> https://www.flashback.org/sp40978026
<lag^> så alltså.. "offren" själva har inte lagt upp bilderna på det där instagramkontot. Andra har skickat bilderna till kontots ägare.
<lag^> som i sin tur har lagt upp bilderna.. osv.
<spixx> ja, kanske inte skrev det :P men det är väll inte bilder som inte varit tillgängliga via facebook osv?
<spixx> aja ska stick nu woho
<spixx> cya
<lag^> spixx: mja, men det är ändå inte som att "offren" själva har skickat/länkat bilderna till den där horsidan :P
<realubot> lag^: spixx Okej. Är det någon vettig info då eller är det bara folks bilder med massa nedsättande kommentarer?
<realubot> Alltså, varför blir folk så upprörda?
<lag^> vad tror du? :o
<lag^> du hade väl inte velat ha din bild utspridd på sociala meder där du blir kallad för hora?
<lag^> medier*
<realubot> lag^: Nej, det räcker med att einand har stalkat mig.
<lag^> :D
<realubot> Dock så är det ju stor skillnad på en bild där det står "hora" och en bild där det står massa detaljer om personens sexliv e.t.c.
<realubot> Vem som helst fattar ju att en bild med texten "hora" bara är en simpel förolämpning.
<lag^> kikade in på motsvarande facebooksida.. den är visserligen lite tom men.. där finns bilder på tjejer, och då har den här tjejen som gjort sidan skrivit ut info om vem/vilka tjejerna legat med osv.
<Markk> najs
<Markk> Men det låter illa
<realubot> lag^: Nu börjar det bli intressant. Men är det sant?
<Markk> vem fan har gjort det?
<lag^> realubot: Ingen aning. JAg känner inte tjejerna på bilderna och kan inte fråga :)
<realubot> lag^: Jag är mest intresserad av sanningshalten i allt som dom påstår om tjejerna. Det tycker jag också avgör trovärdigheten i informationen.
<lag^> Men sen får du tänka på att det här är ungdomar.. 13 år var yngsta tydligen som blivit "uthängd" .. Klart folk blir upprörda.
<realubot> Jag menar, allvaret av kränkningen.
<lag^> Ja jag vet inte.
<realubot> Om någon snor någons Facebook-bild och skriver "hora" så är det inte alls lika allvarligt som om någon postar riktig information om en tjejs sexliv e.t.c.
<realubot> lag^: Jo, men det är lite det jag undrar över. Är det ungdomar som blir upprörda över saker som vi vuxna tar med för vad det är eller är det riktiga uthängningar.
<lag^> Ja jag vet som sagt inte.
<lag^> Men jag tycker inte att det spelar någon roll riktigt. Även om det skulle vara falska rykten, så har de ju fått den här stämpeln på sig. Ungdomar är ungdomar liksom.
<realubot> Jo, det är klart att det är taskigt gjort.
<lag^> Vad jag inte förstår är vad hon får ut av det
<lag^> hon som skapade kontot och bett folk komma med "tips"
<realubot> Dock kanske kränkningarna är ett större fall för skolpsykologen än för polisen om det handlar om att överreaktioner.
<lag^> Elle snarare, vad hon hoppats få ut av det.
<realubot> lag^: Hon? Vet man att det är en tjej?
<lag^> Jag antar, med tanke på länkej jag postade ovan.. Har ju till och med ett namn på en tjej som påstås ha startat allt. Samt att polisen tagit in en tjej på förhör som de misstänker ha startat sidan
<realubot> Det är ändå intressant. I USA skjuter en galning ihjäl 20 människor (eller hur många det nu var) och i Sverige blir det jätterubriker för att en tjej (?) har postat påhittad (?) information om andra tjejer.
<HakanS> lag^ och realubot: Ni kan kanske ta detta privat.
<realubot> Det är skillnaden mellan landet over there och oss här.
<realubot> HakanS: Nej, det här är ju toppnyheter ju. En angelägenhet för hela Sveriges befolkning.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad tror du om sanningshalten i påståendena? Är det sant som tjejen skriver att den och den har legat med den och den?
<realubot> Jag vill veta sanningen!
<HakanS> realubot: Kanske det. Men det behöver inte diskuteras här-
<lag^> Det är inte direkt som viktig information försvinner i mängden, som någon nämnde en gång.. att det är lätt hänt att det sker när man snackar mycket offtopic
<realubot> lag^: Jag höll på att missa HakanS tillsägelse för att vi snackade så mycket OT.
<lag^> :(
<realubot> "såg en tjej bli sparkad i huvet, 4 mot 1, hon låg ner på marken"
<realubot> Jag menar. Det är ju ett värre brott än bilderna. Om det nu är sant.
<realubot> Det här är ett intressant psykologiskt fenomen. Det blir om man får tro tidningarna upplopp för att en tjej publicerar info. om andra tjejer på nätet.
<realubot> Info och infor. Kränknande info.
<realubot> "är fortfarande skakis, kan inte fatta hur mycket våld jag sett idag, så mycket skador, så mycket sjuka grejer "
<realubot> "– Det började med att de kastade snöbollar och apelsiner."
<realubot> Kasta apelsiner? Dagens ungdomar. Apelsiner innehåller ju mycket C-vitamin. Dom ska man äta. Inte slänga på folk.
<realubot> Det är inte konstigt att det blir så här när ungdommarna spelar datorspel flera timmar/dag och äter alldeles för mycket glas soch godis.
<realubot> "En klasskamrat till Emma blev uthängd på Instagramkontot.
<realubot> – ja, men vi skrattade mest åt det, det var ganska oskyldigt i hennes fall, säger hon."
<realubot> Oj, oj.
 * realubot föreslår konflikthantering som ett nytt skolämne i grundskolan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag saknar din klarsynta analys av händelserna i Göteborg.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag tror att de som är intresserade av detta själva kan läsa nyhetssidor.
<realubot> HakanS: Jo, men det skadar inte med förklarande kommentarer här i kanalen. Det är som när man tittar på fotboll du vet. I pausen förklarar studion vad all precis har sett så att ingen missförstår hela matchen.
<realubot> Vilka lag spelar, vilket lag leder, vem har gjort mål, vad äter målskyttens mormor till frukost. Många frågor som måste lösas ... och dessutom på tid!
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, ja, vi får fortsätta att följa händelserna i Göteborg utanför kanalen då då.
<HakanS> Jo, det kan visst skada. Vill du diskutera detta via irc får du skapa en egen kanal.
<realubot> En sista kommentar. Skönt att gärningsmannen var en tjej så vi slipper flera veckors tjöt i tidningarna om hur killarna kränker tjejerna.
 * realubot tänder en chokladcigarett och pustar ut.
<realubot> Skönt att vi inte snackar offtopic längre så man hinner se alla ontopic-frågor.
<HakanS> realubot: Snälla. Sluta trolla
<maxjezy> realubot, kan vi skapa en kanal ihop tro?
<maxjezy> ska man prata om känsliga frågor är det bättre göra det i en annan kanal
<maxjezy> #2012
<maxjezy> alla som känner för att diskutera 2012 års nyheter och politik kan ju joina, och allt annat offtopic med.
<madbears> realubot: veckans brott inte ute än?! skandal
<realubot> 2012? Det är ju snart 2013?
<realubot> madbears: madbears med s på slutet. En madbear, flera madbears?
<realubot> madbears: Jag har missat många Veckan brott faktiskt. Jag kom aldrig i gång den här säsongen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, #ubuntu-orre får vi väl inte ha för den ligger ju i Ubuntu-namnrymden.
<HakanS> realubot: Helt rätt.
<realubot> einand: Ryck upp dig nu.
<realubot> einand: ;)
<DarkLobster> Nån fena på sudoers vaken? Hur ska man skriva för att en viss grupp ska kunna redigera superuserns crontab? %www-data ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/crontab -e verkar inte funka, den frågar fortfarande efter lösenord. Och svaret blir "Sorry, user is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/crontab -e' as root
<realubot> Ska du verkligen ha med flaggan -e?
<realubot> DarkLobster:
<DarkLobster> Uh.. Nu när du säger det så..verkar den ju faktiskt rätt onödig ja :-}
<realubot> ALL ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/crontab
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske?
<DarkLobster> Men då får man väl användarens egna crontab?
<realubot> Eller det ska nog vara ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/crontab
<DarkLobster> Utan mellanslag och så ja. Jag filtrerar vad du säger, så jag fattar den biten ;)
<DarkLobster> Är inte jätteinsatt i crontab. Är det egentligen nån nackdel att redigera användarens egna crontab?
<realubot> Det vet jag inte. Det är väl att rekommendera att använderna använder sina egna cron job och inte kor dessa som root?
<realubot> Nackdelen är väl att ett cron job som inte körs som root inte har root-rättigheter, antar jag.
<realubot> Men ska du verkligen ha ALL=(ALL)?
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Det låter ju vansinnigt att låta alla users lägga in root cron job?
<realubot> Mobilapp rundar nätcensur: http://www.svd.se/kultur/mobilapp-fran-kth-rundar-natcensur_7765930.svd
<realubot> madbears: Världens händelser is back!
<DarkLobster> Tror att du har rätt där. Jag kör på det. Hade varit kul att veta hur det ska stå i sudoers för att det ska funka. Men det kommer fler tillfällen antar jag :-p
<markus___> Hej ubuntu-användare
<DarkLobster> Trevlig app!
<markus___> Vad är en app?
<DarkLobster> Mobilapp rundar nätcensur: http://www.svd.se/kultur/mobilapp-fran-kth-rundar-natcensur_7765930.svd
<markus___> NAT är censur? :D
<markus___> DarkLobster: cool
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-19
<andol> Morgens
<HakanS> God morgon.
<Coffe> HeMan:  ping
<antii> pong
<andol> Coffe: Noterade att OpenVPN 2.3 rc2 verkar ha släppts nyligen. Funkar 2.3:an fortfaradne fint för dig? Några gotchas man vill vara medveten om?
<Coffe> Andol. det har fungerat smärtfritt.
<andol> Coffe: Gött mos
<andol> Tror bestämt att det är dags för även mig att hoppa på 2.3-tåget.
<Coffe> andol:  ja  de tycker jag
<Dynamit> Ursäkta dum fråga. Hur ska jag tolka  	
<Dynamit> The shipment is being prepared for delivery in the delivery depot på vettift sät jag förstår vad det står men får inte det till något vettigt just nu
<Dynamit> ba kan inte ens stava hahaha
<Dynamit> *på ett vettigt sätt, jag förstår vad det står men får inte det till något vettigt just nu
<johanbr> Dynamit: låter som de håller på och lastar ditt paket för utdelning
<larsemil> såg ni ubuntu på Mekatroniken på barnkanalen idag?!
<larsemil> http://www.svtplay.se/mekatronik
<larsemil> ungefär 8.30 minuter in
<HakanS> larsemil: Bra. Men svt ligge ändå efter danmarks radio.
<HakanS> http://www.dr.dk/DR1/penge/2008/10/29103712.htm  och   http://www.dr.dk/harddisken/blog/2010/04/29/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-er-pa-gaden/
<realubot> Barnkanalen? LÃ¥ter barnsligt.
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-20
<andol> morgens
<orzen> god morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjo
<Coffe> webhallen har nu  wifi usb för 119 som fungerar bra med raspberry
<HeMan> Barre: har du gjort din 241543903 än?
<drmegahertz> Coffe: link me!
<Coffe> drmegahertz:  http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/159448-tp-link_150mbps_wireless_n_nano_usb_adapter
<drmegahertz> Coffe: tack :)
<Coffe> har även 32gb class 6 sd kort för 179kr
<Nafallo> eeew. tp-link...
<Coffe> fungerar ioch är billigt .. inte uwwww
<spixx> godmorgon!
<Markk> Goedendag.
<spixx> Dött här också... är alla i Jul-mode eller :S?
<Markk> No idea
<Markk> Jag jobbar
<andol_> spixx: Vad tror du om oss, att vi skulle stjäla från vår arbetsgivare genom att slösa arbetstid på IRC? :-)
<Markk> ja
 * andol blänger lite på nickserv
<spixx> >_>
<coobra> andol:  hur ser den ut ?
<spixx> hehe, andol blev ägd :P
<Guest84340> Vad är det för permission för att enbart rätt användare ska kunna se och läsa en mapp?
<Guest84340> 0755 gör så att alla kan se man bara rätt användare kan skriva
<spixx> 600?
<spixx> 700
<spixx> *
<Guest84340> hmm
<spixx> en mapp med 700 eller en fil med 600 är bara åtkomlig från den specifika användaren (barring alla extra bitar förstås)... dvs du kan ju ha "sticky-bits" <- (korrekt???)
<spixx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Guest84340> testar nu hur so
<spixx> alltså för att få rwx (read write eXecute) nyttjar du 7 dvs om gruppen ska få rwx chmod 070 :)
<Guest84340> äh, har satt in två discar som jag tänkt använda som backup för lite saker som finns o skräpar kring kontoret
<Guest84340> så för att de andra ska kunna skapa användare så kör vi webmin + samba (med user settings på att skapa mappen med 0700)
<Guest84340> gick riktigt smidigt att sätta upp faktiskt
<spixx> jao brukar funka utmärkt
<spixx> du kan även sätta @grupp som admin på sharen :D (eller någon liknande flagga) :)
<Guest84340> lite störande att man skapar ett ssh konto också
<Guest84340> men gör inget
<spixx> :S behövs inte :S
<Guest84340> vad  har du för settings i webmin för att slippa det?
<spixx> haha, webmin... Nej där har jag ingen input. Men du kan tex köra ldap direkt emot eran AD server för att få ut kontona? och sedan bara köra smbpasswd för de users du vill ska ha access
<spixx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828498
<spixx> alt som de säger AllowUsers X Y i sshd.conf
<Guest84340> jo absolut! det där hade jag också klarat men den lösningen fick vi välja bort
<spixx> hur menar du? Alltså du kan ha massor av users med sbin/nologin (tror jag) för just ad...
<spixx> *smb users*
<Guest84340> De andra på kontoret ska ju kunna skapa konton också, utan att behöva ssha in
<Guest84340> Just nu kör jag Samba med Home Dir's..
<Guest84340> Så man skapar ett konto @webmin så finns en mapp där
<spixx> Ah.
<spixx> För samba är din kod för en dir creation 0700
<spixx> dock :)
<Guest84340> Ah, det jag kör med
<Guest84340> Men ditt tips om sbin/nologin var intressant
<Guest84340> borde kunna ändra adduser filen om inte annat kanske
<Guest84340> så alla nya skapade konton blir ås
<spixx> Ja vet dock inte hur det påverkar access via smb...
<spixx> du bör testa först för jag har ett minne av att det blockerar deras access även över samba
<spixx> Och då bör du kolla upp Allowusers i sshd configen
<Guest84340> hmm
<Guest84340>  SHELL=/bin/sh
<spixx> Gör inget dumt nu bara :P
<spixx> för webmin kanske har det som "allmänt" shell och om du byter där kanske den gör det för alla users... testa köra en getent passwd i terminalen
<Guest84340> tippar på att webmin använder sig av "adduser"
<Guest84340> @/etc/default/useradd
<Guest84340> vågar jag starta om burken nu?
<spixx> :P
<spixx> testa med getent passwd
<spixx> se vad output ä
<Guest84340> det löste sig.. tog bort ändringen
<Guest84340> gick att ställa in i webmins config filer
<Guest84340> man måste komma ihåg dock att välja "sbin/false" som shell
<spixx> ah, kan varit jag som sa fel :P
<spixx> fast false ger ju bara olika anledningar till icke inloggning... :P
<Guest84340> äh, går inte att logga in via ssh
<Guest84340> om det inte fyller sin funktion ska jag kika på alternativ
<Guest84340> Nu fungerar Samba sharen iaf! =D
<Guest84340> Och det går att skapa users från Webmin
<spixx> ;)
<Guest84340> har för mig att man kunde hosta sin egen dropbox tidigare via dem, verkar inte gå längre
<einand> idag är årets näst sista torsdag
<larsemil> någon som pillat med modoboa?
<nikihr> Någon openboxare här?
<johanbr> hmm... många som hamrar på min vps: # grep -c "authentication failure" /var/log/auth.log
<johanbr> 360
<realubot> Jag loggar in nu.
<realubot> PÃ¥ ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<realubot> För att svara på supportfrågor.
<realubot> Vad ger ni mig för det?
<DarkLobster> När jag - eller andra med konto på servern och samma setup - ansluter med Eclipse och SSH och laddar upp filer så får filerna rätt ägare, men helt tokig grupp(backup). Ingen användare är medlem av den gruppen!
<DarkLobster> Vet nån vad som kan orsaka det där??
<DarkLobster> (Eclipse är en utvecklingsmiljö, alltså)
<johanbr> DarkLobster: blir det rätt om du kopierar över filer med scp?
<DarkLobster> prövar
<DarkLobster> Det blev rätt grupp då.
<johanbr> DarkLobster: då är det alltså nåt konstigt med eclipse
<johanbr> vet inte exakt vad den gör för att överföra filer
<DarkLobster> johanbr: Yesh =|. Håller på och gräver i det. Kunde ju förstås inte vara så enkelt att jag hade hittat det på en gång i eclipse-inställningarna..
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-21
<realubot> "”Ring P1” sparar lyssnarnas åsikter i en hemlig databas.
<realubot> De som ringt in till det populära Sveriges radioprogrammet får sin politiska tillhörighet, sina sjukdomar och sin religionstillhörighet registrerade, avslöjar Dagens Nyheter."
<andol> Morgens
<orzen> god morgon
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> God morgon, god morgon ...
<andol> realubot: Vaken tidigt eller uppe sent? :)
<realubot> andol: Uppe sent, typ.
<realubot> Dygnsrytmen är inte vad den borde vara.
<realubot> " Lyssnare som ringer in till Sveriges Radios ”Ring P1” får åsikter, politisk hemvist, religionstillhörighet, ålder och eventuella sjukdomar i hemlighet registrerade i en telefondatabas."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/asiktsregistrering-pa-ring-p1_7773878.svd
 * realubot antecknar.
<larsemil> god morgon!
<andol> larsemil: godagens!
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ni inte har glömt att köpa julklappar till mig i år?
 * realubot bärjar bli trött.
<realubot> *börjar
<larsemil> någon som har ett tips på hur man exporterar ut epost-addresser från en inkorg? imap?
<spixx> Godmorgon
<deekeff> var är du kurd?
<Guest57521> deekeff: han studerar säkert
<deekeff> ja ok. tänkte inte på att det var fredag. jag är ledig idag
<deekeff> hur är det med dig då?
<einand> fick mitt nya grafikkort idag, så skall iaf photoshop sluta lagga vi stora bilder :)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> vem har hand om ubuntu.se?
<einand> ingen?
<Peyam> fortfarande  Ubuntu.se:s Remix 10.04 LTS?
<einand> officella websidan är http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<Peyam> can ngn C#?
<einand> Peyam: ja
<Peyam> har fan fastnat på ett jävla problem och ingen på C# kanalen veet
<Peyam> Kan du?
<einand> hur skall jag veta om jag kan det?
<Peyam> -.-
<Peyam> det e årets längsta natt inatt
<Peyam> vad ska ni göra?
<einand> Peyam: börjar det bli ljusare efter det?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> http://kkts.net16.net/
<Peyam> den här hemsidan gjorde jag för fyra år sedan
<Peyam> wow va bra jag vart
<einand> Peyam: gjorde du den från grunden, eller konventera du en befintlig sida?
<Peyam> Joomla
<Peyam> gjorde jag det mesta
<einand> jag han bara komma till rad 2 i koden innan jag började skämmas
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> vilken kod? c#
<einand> till websidan du kodat
<Peyam> som sagt jag har inte kodat
<Peyam> jag har designat
<einand> vem har kodat då?
<Peyam> det e joomla
<einand> men suck
<einand> så du har skickat en en bild till jomla så har dom skrivit temat åt dig?
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> rad två i koden säger inte ngt
<einand> gör det ju
<Peyam> nope. temat är helt gjord av mig själv
<einand> eller tja, igentligen så är det redan rad 1, men det kunde jag ursäkta
<einand> men rad 2 - 5 skulle jag skämts över, om jag gjort designen på den sidan
<Peyam> einand: tror inte du vet vad du pratar om
<xintron> Designen failar dock stenhårt på den sidan (med senaste chrome)
<Peyam> xintron: den e gammal. Jag blev förvånad att den ens var kvar
<Peyam> 000webhost tar bort hemsidor som inte har besökare efter ett tag
<einand> Peyam: nä, jag vet inte vad jag pratar om.
<Peyam> jag kör chrome och den e inte så katastrofalt.
<Peyam> vissa bilder laddas inte. beror på hosten
<einand> xintron: kolla in koden så ser du varför den failar ;)
<Vainoharhainen> einand: koden?
<Peyam> 1999
<Peyam> den hade jag inte sett
<Peyam> haha
<einand> Vainoharhainen: 10:53:02 < Peyam> den här hemsidan gjorde jag för fyra år sedan
<einand> 10:52:55 < Peyam> http://kkts.net16.net/
<einand> t^: erkänn det var du som snodde de 15 miljonerna ;)
<Vainoharhainen> einand: någon popup som skrämmer mig
<Peyam> Vainoharhainen:  den e från hosten. 00012host
<Vainoharhainen> joomla
<Peyam> 000webhost
<Vainoharhainen> Peyam: vilken version?
<Peyam> gammal
<Peyam> 15
<Peyam> den här sidan e gammal
<Vainoharhainen> Peyam: ok
<Peyam> einand: http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml/
<Peyam> kolla på editen längst ner
<Peyam> pucko
<einand> <div id="copyright">Copyright 2008-2009 &copy; <a href="http://www.KKTS.se" target="_blank">KKTS.se körkortsteoriskola</a>. All rights reserved.</div>
<einand> Peyam: så för att sidan är 4 år gammal är det rätt att koda dåligt?
<Peyam> einand:  det var en skolproject. och den e  inte så dålig. jag skulle inte kunna koda lika "dåligt" som då nu
<Peyam> och det e ingen fel på koden du pastade här
<Peyam> och den är inte line 2
<Peyam> jag har sovit bort alla mörka dagarna i år
<Peyam> sov minst 12 timmar varje dygn
<Vainoharhainen> Peyam: men vad har du gjort på den sidan?
<Vainoharhainen> Det är ju en färdig template.
<Peyam> Vainoharhainen: nope!
<Vainoharhainen> http://kkts.net16.net/templates/gk_themoment/css/template_css.css okey
<Peyam> den template är gjord av mig själv. Jag har även en annan version som jag la upp för free downloading
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> the namnet på template Jag valde
<Vainoharhainen> Okey
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> fan va jag längtar för fedora 18
<Peyam> e den ngn dist som kör med gnome 3.6?
<andol> Peyam: Ubuntu 12.10 tillhandahåller Gnome 3.6
<Peyam> har för mig att de köde 3.4
<orzen> andol: I gnome-remixen ?
<Peyam> ska kolla
<einand> Peyam: iaf, jag vet nog vad jag snackar om, då jag sysslat med webdesign/utveckling i 22 år nu
<einand> menar 18Ã¥r
<Peyam> einand:  bra.
<andol> Peyam: Ubuntu 12.04 är Gnome 3.4
<Peyam> andol:  har du länk?
<Peyam> einand:  det är bra! php?
<Peyam> du har rätt andol
<Peyam> såg det nu
<Peyam> The Ubuntu GNOME Remix ships with GNOME 3.6. Please see the GNOME Release Notes to see what's new in 3.6.
<einand> Peyam: bland annat, men php kom inte fören ett par år efter jag började
<Peyam> einand:  vad kör du?
<Peyam> Skall lära mig C++. pluralsight erbjuder 3 månade gratis utbilning
<einand> kör?
<andol> orzen: Nej, tänkte på "vanliga" Ubuntu. Även med Unity så nyttjar du ju gott om Gnome-paket. Likaså är det ju bara att installera gnome-shell etc ifall man är mer lagd åt det hållet.
<orzen> volvo ?
<orzen> xD
<babababa> einand: visst har du nikon?
<einand> Peyam: menar du operativsystem?
<einand> babababa: Stämmer
<xintron> Batman!
<maxjezy> einand: hur sätter man igång "film mode"
<maxjezy> så man kan filma
<orzen> andol: kör gnome-shell med unity också väl ?
<maxjezy> sitter med en nikon d3100 men vet inte hur man kommer in i film grejen
<einand> maxjezy: vet inte på din, men om du måste sätta på displayn för live-view, och sedan finns det en röd knapp brevid den vanliga inspelnings knappen
<Peyam> einand: nej språk. ASP? php?
<orzen> andol: menar mer att jag misstänker att det var grafiska updates som lockade vid diskussionen och inte övrig funktionalitet. misstänker att man finner det oavsett om man gör gnome eller unity
<maxjezy> einand: , ah fattar inte hur bara
<maxjezy> ska kolla youtube
<einand> Peyam: beror på uppdrag, men just nu är det php, js, java, html(5)
<einand> maxjezy: du
<einand> maxjezy: http://nikonhacker.com/
<maxjezy> brb
<t^> einand jag har inte snott nå miljoner :?
<einand> t^: nä såg att du kom ifrån gävle, och var ju någon komunalare där som snodde en massa pengar ;)
<t^> hehe alltid nå tjomme som snor massa miljoner här från det stackars folket
<t^> men inte jag :D
<einand> ok
<einand> skönt att veta
<einand> snacka med elgiganten häromdagen, dom kunde fixa mig en 64" "skärm" :)
<HeMan> whoo, julbonus, nu blir det en yubikey neo!
<einand> HeMan: ser söt ut, vad kostar den, och vad finns det för implementationer?
<HeMan> einand: 50$, finns pam-moduler och annat
<HeMan> einand: tror andol labbat med den en del
<HeMan> einand: tror det ska gå köra den mot en KDC
<einand> gick windows update ner precis, eller sket det sig för samtliga av mina maskiner samtidigt?
<einand> The website has encountered a problem and cannot display the page you are trying to view. The options provided below might help you solve the problem.
<orzen> einand: kanske lokalt problem?
<einand> orzen: kanske
<einand> säkert jag som klantat mig
<orzen> sorgligt nog så brukar det ofta vara en själv som är orsaken till problemet =)
<einand> tja, då kan man iaf fixa det själv, jobbigare när någon annan är det
<einand> fast, vet inte vad jag kan gjort för fel bara. Enda jag gjorde var att köra microsoft update
<orzen> proxy, brandvägg?
<einand> nix
<einand> microsofts egna websida säger "•Exit Windows Update, wait 10 to 15 minutes, and then restart Windows Update to check for updates.
<einand> som lösning på problemet
<orzen> haha failsafe ;D
<einand> stänger nog av hela maskinen, och passar på och stoppar in det nya grafikkortet
<einand> bör väl ta typ en kvart
<einand> iaf om man räknar med toalettbesöket
<einand> mitt grafikortet är awesome, står "Compatible with a motherboard" på det ;)
<einand> orzen: var inte mitt fel, gjorde som det stod, så fungera det nu
<einand> rätt faccinerade hur microsoft byggt in självlagnings algoritmer :)
<orzen> einand: önskar att jag hade tillgång till självlagande algoritm
<Peyam> de säger vb.net är ett dåligt språk
<Peyam> Jag började precis på C++ och utan någt problem kunde jag läsa 6 lektioner tack vare min uppfattning av vb.net
<orzen> Peyam: och de 6 lektionerna handlar om något annat än de mest triviala delarna av syntaxen ?
<Peyam> orzen: ganska enkla delar. definitioner och anropningar och parametrar och logiska delarna
<orzen> väldigt likt i alla språk, mer efter det.
<orzen> jag kan inte alls VB men hur object orienterat där det ?
<orzen> sedan att jag tror ur systemperspektiv så har man troligen väldigt lite insiktigt i vad som egentligen sker. Själv är "modersmålet" Java men jobbar med C
<Peyam> orzen: den e ganska oop. Har inga fördelar bara enkelhet men mkt lik C#. C# är snabbare.
<orzen> Peyam: snabbare?
<Peyam> japp
<Peyam> tror jag
<einand> Peyam: Varför är vb.net ett dåligt språk?
<orzen> jag undrade ur vilket perspektiv han ansåg det vara snabbare
<orzen> :S
<orzen> einand: har också en uppfattning om att VB anses smutsigt
<einand> jodå, jag ville bara veta om det var hans åsikter, eller någon annans
<einand> VB.net tycker jag nog ändå är rätt trevligt.
<einand> inte kodat något nämnvärt i det, men tycker inte det verkar skilja sig allt för markant ifrån C#
<orzen> einand: aha, har aldrig pysslat med varken VB eller C#
<orzen> håller mig till C, Java och Python
<spixx> c++
<nikihr> Zambezi: Tjääna!
<Barre> HeMan: huh? Min 241543903 vadå?
<HeMan> Barre: bildgoogla på 241543903
<HeMan> Barre: du sa någon gång tidigare att du skulle göra en egen
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha..... nej..
 * andol vill se Barre göra en 241543903
<andol> Barre: Pluspoäng ifall du tar http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Q1anJLkGJVE/TRzlS_ucSfI/AAAAAAAAEI0/xy7QmjWEcXQ/s1600/241543903han.jpg approachen :P
<Zambezi> nikihr: Din sege!
<nikihr> Zambezi: :)
<Zambezi> nikihr: Du får ju sitta på Jabber.
<nikihr> Zambezi: har inte tid :P
<nikihr> hoppar in här då och då bara :P
<Zambezi> nikihr: Och då skulle du inte ha tid för ett IM-protokoll till? Doh!
<nikihr> haha, med tanke på att jag aldrig är här inne så.. nej :P
<Zambezi> nikihr: Du skrämde mig lite. Jag trodde att det var realubot först.
<nikihr> HAHA!
<Zambezi> nikihr: Bajen går bra i bandy. I brist på framgår i riktiga sporter då...
<nikihr> Zambezi: haha mjo
<Zambezi> nikihr: Du får se till att sköta dig bättre och vara online oftare. Jag ska duscha nu, sen är jag här. Om du är kvar då. Annars får du ha det bra.
 * X-Sleepy-X har beställt 100/100 fiber
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Eller något.
<realubot> Vad ni föredrar.
<madbears> tjenna realubot
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-22
<johanbr> woohoo! fungerande pulseaudio-streaming laptop->raspberry pi->stereo
<realubot> http://abcnews.go.com/m/blogEntry?id=18038687
<realubot> "Scientists believe they put beams of wood on the front and back of individuals' heads and wrapped the wood with bands to exert pressure on the skull, Moreno said.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det måste väl ha gjorts på barn då? Skallen växer väl inte på vuxna människor? :S
<realubot> "Mellan 1962 och 1964 smidde CIA avancerade planer på att iscensätta terrorangrepp i USA - och skylla på Kuba. För att få ett svepskäl att bomba den socialistiska ärkefienden planerade USA bland annat att spränga ett amerikanskt örlogsfartyg i Guantanamo Bay, att sänka ett fartyg lastat med kubanska immigranter på väg till Florida och att låta astronauten John Glenns raket explodera kort efter uppskjutnin
<realubot> Är detta verkligen sant? Det ger ju konspirationsteoretikerna vatten på sin kvarn om WTC-attackerna.
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Aftonbladet är en Ding Ding Värld:
<realubot> "För att vinna Kalla kriget planerade USA på 1950-talet att spränga månen med en atombomb. Genom att skjuta upp en atombomb från en hemlig plats mot månen skulle den spektakulära explosionen sätta skräck i Sovjetunionen och visa USA:s styrka i rymdkapplöpningen. Projektet lades på is när det bedömdes vara farligt för mänskligheten."
<realubot> Säkert att USA planerade att spränga månen för att vinna rymdkapplöpningen. :D
<realubot> " Högsta domstolen tvingar internetföretaget Ephone att lämna ut kunduppgifter till en rad bokförlag om en kund som gjort 27 ljudböcker tillgängliga för nedladdning via en server."
<realubot> Intressant.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/hd-fallde-ephone_7774114.svd
<realubot> einand: Vakna nu.
<Screedo> god morgon
<coobra> morn
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<HakanS> ibm: Har du testat om modemet fungerar?
<Henric> Hallå! Tänkte installera en *.tar.gz-fil och fastnar på att man skall compilera den med ./configure . Måste man installera något innan det kommandot fungerar?
<HakanS> Henric: Här kan du läsa om hur du kompilerar program. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<einand> Henric: vad får du för error?
<Henric> einand: Hittade en read-me som säger att jag skall skriva in "sudo ./install.4.18.1.X.sh" i den extraherade mappen. Det ger mig "sudo: ./install.install.4.19.1.11663.sh: kommandot hittades inte"
<HakanS> Henric: Har du installerat build-essential?
<einand> Apple har nu 50.33% av mobiltelefon marknaden, då var jag inte allt för illa ute när jag tyckte vartannan unge hade en iPhone ;)
<Henric> HakanS: Yep, build-essential är installerat
<Henric> Nu såg jag mitt misstag :P
<Henric> Skall ju bara vara install EN gång, iinte dubbelt ^^
<einand> skall man orka ge sig ut i snön, och kolla posten?
<whomee_> einand: gör det inte, säkert bara räkningar
<einand> whomee_: nä, var ett brev från komunen, och ett från csn
<deekeff> whomee_: tjaa
<deekeff> einand: heeej
<deekeff>  :)
<einand> hej deekeff ?
<deekeff> allt väl
<deekeff> ?
<einand> Varför frågar du?
<ibm> modemet funkar i windows
<ibm> men det finns inget ställe att ställa in inställningar alltså i xubuntu
<deekeff> har du mens?
<deekeff> du brukar ju vara trevlig.
<deekeff> whomee_ känner jag ju iaf sen gammalt.
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<whomee_> deekeff: känner vi varandra sen gammalt? :o
<einand> deekeff: jag är inte otrevlig, utan undrar varför då frågar om allt är väl. Menar du att du verkligen bryr dig om mitt välstånd, eller frågar du för att vara trevlig, och isf slösar min tid på något som ingen av oss bryr oss om?
<einand> men i sverige anses det mest vara artig att fråga om någon mår bra, om man känner personen, att fråga någon man träffat yttest få gånger är extremt oartigt
<nikihr> einand: jag blir aldrig sur om någon frågar mig hur jag mår? oavsett om jag känner personen eller inte
<_Trullo> inte jag heller
<einand> för mig handlar det väl mest om slöseri med tid
<deekeff> whomee: yepp
<deekeff> einand: oj oj oj
<deekeff> einand: mens
<deekeff> einand: jag pissar på dig om du är otrevlig
<deekeff> einand: du slösar bara min tid med att vara otrevlig. istället för att säga bra tack själv? eller tack dåligt själv?
<deekeff> einand: ditt jävla slöseri
<einand> eller så talar jag om att jag inte uppskattade frågan, och varför så du undviker den till nästa gång
<deekeff> tur för dig att jag har ergonomiskt tangentbord. så jag tar inte så mycket skada
<deekeff> einand: jag tänker inte undvika frågan. jag tänker vara artig. men kanske mot någon annan.
<einand> Sedan är det väl svårt att säga vilken könstillhörighet jag har. Men kan upplysa dig om att jag inte är kvinna, och sådelses inte kan ha mens.
<deekeff> einand: du
<deekeff> einand: är en kvinna med sprutmens
<ibm> obs där har du fel forskning visar att män också får mens dock inte lika exakt per månad
<ibm> och då menar man så klart inte fysikt att det syns på själva kroppen
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> obs
<ibm> obs och oj
<einand> ok
<spixx> åäö :D
<ehlu> öäå :D
<MarkusDBX> Hej kanalen, jag sitter och väntar på att Ubiquiti Edgerouter Lite ska släppas. Finns det några egentliga alternativ till den idagsläget? Pris/prestandamässigt.
<einand> vad är det?
<ehlu> einand: google?
<MarkusDBX> en soho-router med brutal prestanda. Klarar att routra i gigabitfart (nästan)
<einand> rätt najs
<einand> vad ligger den på prismässigt?
<MarkusDBX> 1300kr
<MarkusDBX> ungefär
<einand> var ju inget, typ
<MarkusDBX> det trista är att dom skjutit upp den flera ggr. Jag blir inte helt förvånad om dom blir uppköpta och produkten aldrig blir av.
<MarkusDBX> finns nåt stort grönt router företag som inte uppskattar sånt där.
<einand> är det 1300ink svensk moms?
<MarkusDBX> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010653285/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-3-port-router/
<MarkusDBX> inte riktigt 1300, utan mer 1159 ex.
<einand> bra pris ändå
<einand> 1 197 kr
<einand> är det ink
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010653285/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-3-port-router/?s=c#intcmp=con_sel
<ePax> Hejs svejs
<ePax> Vad tycker ni om 2 HP Proliant Microservers som dns servrar på ett mindre företag (20 anställda)... det är dualcore 1,5 athlon processor som sitter i de?
<coffe> ePax,   för dns ?
<ehlu> Någon som kan förklara hur jag lägger in en wm i xdm?
<hexabit_M> plexaglaz: hi there.
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<HakanS> ibm: Har du provat om modemet fungerar i Gnome-ppp?
<ibm> den funkar i windows men jag hittar inget program för att ställa in inställningarna i xubuntu
<HakanS> ibm: Prova Gnome-ppp?
<ibm> och den text baserade funkar inte heller om det är den du menar alltså
<ibm> vad menar du med gnome-ppp?
<ibm> den textbaserade eller?
<ibm> eller är det något tillägg som heter gnome-ppp?
<HakanS> ibm: Ett program
<ibm> hur använder man det i så fall funkar den för xubuntu också?
<HakanS> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#For_Ubuntu.2C_alternative_approach_.28using_gnome-ppp.29
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ehlu> om jag kör linux mint kan jag använda en ppa som är för ubuntu? :O
<ehlu> nevermind
<Jultomten> ehlu: ja
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-23
 * realubot stämplar in i kanalen.
<realubot> Nu är pappa realubot här. Se nu till att sköta er.
<MarkusDB1> ping
<andol> MarkusDB1: pong
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<johanbr> ibm: har du sl-modem-dkms installerat?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> är dessa du menar?
<ibm> alltså länken här ovan?
<johanbr> ibm: jag menar om du har installerat paketet sl-modem-dkms
<ibm> vet inte
<ibm> om länkarna ovan inte tillhör det har jag ingen arning
<johanbr> ibm: aha, från pasteall-länken ser det som du inte har gjort det
<johanbr> prova att installera det paketet
<ibm> vad är den till?
<ibm> vad gör detta paket?
<johanbr> verkar innehålla drivrutiner för diverse modem
<johanbr> nåja, dags att sova...
<ibm> ok installerat den
<ibm> vad ska man göra nu?
<ibm> hur används den?
<ibm> hur hjälper den
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<hexabit_M> plexaglaz: hej jennifer jag testar min robot, och pruttar samtidigt.
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet
<ibm> finns det något kommando
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ???
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag har installerat xfce men wireless funkar inte
<Peyam> xubuntu alltså
<K350> hur packar jag upp ett gäng rar-filer (r00,r01,r02 etc..) i terminalen?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Ingen som vet vad man ska göra`?
<K350> jag löste det :-)
<Jultomten> 2345
<ehlu> NÃ¥gon som har testat elementary os?
<Jultomten> K350 unrar x
<phibxr> ehlu: Jag har det installerat på en partition.
<ehlu> phibxr: testade det lite inatt, men kändes lite ostabilt ännu
<phibxr> ehlu: Körde du alla uppdateringar? Det har kört helt stabilt här senaste månaden måste jag säga. Vad hände?
<ehlu> phibxr: tyckte att det hängde sig allt för ofta :(
 * realubot suckar åt att vissa hänvisar så mycket till Facebook att han nästan saknar medlemskap där.
<swecarp> sdt
<swecarp> Sterk:  din gamle kuf ping pong
<Sterk> :P haha
<Sterk> :) du håller kanalen i liv?
<swecarp> japp mageia boys rules
<Jultomten> :)
<swecarp> Jultomten:  kan jag få en ny dator
<Sterk> swecarp: alltid. mageia är tråkig. :(
<swecarp> Sterk:  va då tråkig
<Sterk> swecarp: stabilt :).
<swecarp> rekomenderar beta1 om du vill ha lite roligt
<Sterk> swecarp: glad med mga2, hur går mga3?
<Jultomten> swecarp: Visst
 * Jultomten = einand
<swecarp> har inte testat den färdiga beta1 ännu men pre ison funkade bra hos mig ska instalera den i laptopen
<Sterk> swecarp: nice. verkar vara väldigt stora förändringar inför mga3 och kusin rosa linux gör också bra ifrån sig.
<Sterk> rosa linux måste nog vara den i särklass snyggaste och unikaste kde disten jag sett
<Sterk> tur så kommer många komponenter uppströms direkt till kde
<Sterk> Jultomten: tjena einand. allt väl?
<ehlu> Sterk: einand gillar inte när man frågor honom hur han mår eller om allt är väl? :) det är oartigt
<Sterk> ehlu: :) är det så? ny medlem?
<ehlu> Sterk: jag?
<Sterk> :) jepp
<ehlu> nejdå, hänger inte här lika ofta bara
<ehlu> Sterk: dudå, ny ubuntu användare eller?
<Sterk> ehlu: nja ny och ny vet jag ej. dock ej lika aktiv här.
<ehlu> okok
<ehlu> Sterk: rosa linux har jag aldrig hört talas om
<Sterk> ehlu: dessa är rätt så nya. trevlig dist.
<ehlu> all right
<ehlu> sitter och leker lite med elementary os i virtualbox
<ehlu> tror jag kan bli grymt bra när den blir stabil
<Sterk> ehlu: jepp också intressant dist.
<Sterk> unik
<ehlu> funderar på att dra in den på en separat partition
<ehlu> testa den lite mer fullt ut och inte bara virtuellt
<ehlu> Sterk: kde fantast?
<Sterk> ehlu: kde är bra och just nu det DE jag föredrar.
<Sterk> dock ingen fantast då det ändå finns bra DE därute
<Sterk> xfce
<ehlu> xfce är en favorit :)
<ehlu> har fastnat för mints mate just nu :)
<Sterk> ehlu: mate är ju gnome 2
<Sterk> så gnome 2 är alltid bra
<Sterk> :)
<ehlu> :)
<Sterk> det jag gillar med kde är hur DE är väl integrerad och för mig logiskt
<Sterk> dock är ju smaken som baken
<Sterk> kde kan också för sitt eget bästa vara lite för finess rik
<ehlu> gillade kde förut
<ehlu> innan 4an kom :)
<Sterk> ehlu: tycker kde 4.6.* och uppåt har varit riktigt bra
<ehlu> Sterk: länge sedan jag testade kde nu
<Sterk> ehlu: :) du kanske bör ge kde chansen någon dag.
<Sterk> finns bättre kde distar än just kubuntu därute
<Sterk> ehlu: mageia, opensuse och mageias kusin rosa linux.
<Sterk> samtliga har :) en bra kde utgåva
<ehlu> opensuse är min favorit bland kde utgåvor
<ehlu> var en av mina första distar ;)
<Sterk> ehlu: http://www.rosalab.com/products/desktop_fresh
<Sterk> ehlu: opensuse är bra, men för mig är den oftast hit and run. eller så en fin utgåva. varierar så grovt mellan utgåvor. alltid något jag stör mig på i slutändan.
<swecarp> kde är den enligt mig bäste de 4.10 kommer att bli kanon
<Sterk> +1
<swecarp> kommer nog att testa 4.10 om ca 1 månad
<realubot> Det barkar av mot julafton. Ni har väl inte glömt av att köpa julklappar till realubot?
<Markk> Nej då.
<Markk> Det har vi inte.
<Markk> Vi gjorde ett aktivt val att inte köpa julklappar till dig bara.
<madbears> realubot: vad vill du ha?
<madbears> kan ge dig 2 timmar konsulting
<madbears> :P
<Jultomten> realubot: tyvär, men julklapparna räckte inte till dig i år igen
<arcsky> nagon som kan tipsa om en tyst flakt till Core i3 2100t?
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-16
<Screedo> god morgon
<larsemil> morrn!
<Screedo> Allt väl denna underbara måndags morgon?
<larsemil> jajjamensan!
<larsemil> sj?
<Screedo> jodå, helt kanon, har ju semester så :P
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Screedo> Barre: morgon
<larsemil> Barre: DO IT YOURSELF OR DIY TRYING!
<Barre> larsemil: =)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra och billig surfplatta till barn? :) Så pappa kan få ha sin för sig själv.
<larsemil> nexus 7? eller för dyr?
<Screedo> ingen aning, vad kostar den?
<Screedo> barnen är 4 och 8 år.
<larsemil> ingen aning på rak arm
<delhage> Screedo: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/EtchASketch10-23-2004.jpg
<Screedo> delhage: haha, den där känner man igen, det var min tids surfplatta. :)
<delhage> min också ;)
<Screedo> finns surfplattor från 600:- till 5000:- och med barn som är 4 och 8 så lär de tappa den så den går sönder än att de upptäcker att minnet eller andoid versionen är för dålig.
<Screedo> android*
<Screedo> vad tror ni om denna? http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/trekstor/trekstor-surftab-breeze-7-0-v2-4gb-p23561846
<Screedo> eller denna :P http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/surfplattor/android/7-9a4tum/samsung-galaxytab370wifi/189983.8278/
<larsemil> tror betydligt mer på den senare iaf.
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> larsemil: jo, andas mer kvalite.
<Screedo> huttan: morgon :)
<huttan> hej Screedo =)
<Screedo> lutar nog åt en samsung.
<Screedo> vill inte slänga ut en förmögen het då känslan finns "Pappa, jag tappat den i golvet och nu ser skärmen kontig ut" :)
<Screedo> Blir en "Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7" Wi-Fi 8 GB" ser bäst ut för pengarna :P
<Screedo> Händer det något roligt idag då?
<coobra> pris ?
<Screedo> på samsung galaxy tab 3?
<coobra> ja
<Screedo> 990:-
<coobra> ojj nice :D vad ska du ha den till
<Screedo> är till barnen.
<coobra> mullemeck :D
<Screedo> :) Pettson och Findus :P
<Screedo> om jag hade frågor innan angående surfplatta så har jag desto fler nu när jag tittar på ebya och fodral... :)
<Screedo> ebay*
<coobra> hehe
<HeMan> larsemil: har hittat ett "fel" med min nya laptop
<HeMan> larsemil: vänster shift sitter lite för nära där försäkningnen för tangentbordet slutar
<HeMan> larsemil: så ibland missar jag att shifta
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad har du för laptop?
<HeMan> bamsefar: lenovo yoga 2 pro
<bamsefar> Okej, låter farligt.
<larsemil> Du får bygga dit en liten upphöjning själv!
<HeMan> larsemil: eller så lär jag mig att trycka lite längre till höger på shiftknappen
<HeMan> larsemil: fast det är inte lika koolt
<larsemil> det där är sådana där vanor som är sjukt svåra att bryta. Jag har något liknande som gör att på laptopen när jag skriver :wq i vim så blir det alltid :Wq
<larsemil> så jag var tvungen att göra ett alias
<larsemil> händer ALDRIG på desktopen
<einand> realubot: japp det gjorde jag
<einand> realubot: han var otäckt lik någon jag känner
<MarioMario76> Skift heter det.
<Screedo> finns det någon bra websida som man kan kolla sin säkerhet mot? Har precis bytat till att köra pfsense. Kollar mot grc.com i shields up så är alla portar "stealth"
 * andol har åsikter om brandväggar som kör med DROP istället för REJECT, även om det förstås inte nödvändigtvis spelar någon större roll för hemmasystem.
<andol> Screedo: Säkerhet för vilken sorts system, desktop eller serverburk?
<Screedo> för tillfället desktop
<andol> Screedo: Tja, det bästa du kan hoppas på då är antagligen en webbsida som läser av att du har en uppdatera webbläsare, samt att de plugins du har installerat (flash, java) är utav senaste versionerna.
<einand> Screedo: https://testadatorn.pts.se/
<K350> någon från Stockholm online?
<MarioMario76> Ställ den riktiga frågan.
<R4v3n> Tjena
<R4v3n> Tjena
<R4v3n> behöver lite inspiration till alternativ för Subsonic
<R4v3n> http://www.subsonic.org/pages/premium.jsp
<R4v3n> vart tipsad om att köra den programvaran för att strömma ljud över WAN > 3G > Google Nexus 4
<R4v3n> eftersom jag itne har lust att köra spotify premium eller motsvarande
<R4v3n> är det ngn som vet om streaming funktionalitet mot mobil försvinner efter 30 dagar? eller finns det alternativ till subsonic ?
<Screedo> R4v3n: den är väl helt open source?
<Screedo> subsonic
<Screedo> tittadep å det för längesedan men den var fortfarande lite buggig då, därav att jag aldrig installerade det.
<R4v3n> Screedo: titta här
<R4v3n> 2nd - To make it a bit easier for everyone, you can skip setting up a web sever and all the IIS crap and just edit your host file with the line
<R4v3n> oj en sek
<R4v3n> 184.173.73.183 subsonic.org
<R4v3n> instead of "127.0.0.1 subsonic.org"
<R4v3n> Screedo: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/premium.jsp
<R4v3n> Den är open source.. MEN
<R4v3n> de har börjat ta betalt för funktioner efter 30 dagar trial, någon som kan bekräfta vad som försvinner? Streama till telefon över WAN > 3G t.ex ?
<sakjur> echo "127.0.0.1 google.com" >> /etc/hosts ^_^
<Screedo> men de borde ha specifierat vad som slutar fungera efter 30 dagar isåfall, på deras hemsida.
<R4v3n> Screedo: ser du de här?
<R4v3n> Screedo: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/premium.jsp
<R4v3n> ponera att möjlighet för Stream > mobil slutar funka
<R4v3n> vad har jag då för alternativ i och med att MPD inte lirar särskilt bra för mig?
<R4v3n> och deras http stream
<Screedo> använd google lite :) samt, $1 är inte någon stor summa, men de kör reklam genom "gratis" så de går emot sig själva.
<Screedo> för att citera subsonic develpor ""Free software" doesn't necessarily mean "free of charge". Rather, it means that the source code is publicly available.
<Screedo> Unfortunately, "free" means two things in English. It can mean "free" as in "freedom of speech", or "free" as in "free beer".
<Screedo> That being said, I'll consider rephrasing the text on the web pages.
<Screedo> Cheers,
<Screedo> Sindre"
<itmannen> Jag kör Subsonic sen en tid tillbaka. Men jag har ett premium så tyvärr kan jag inte i detalj säga vad som inte funkar i en trail. Står det inte på deras hemsida?
<Screedo> jo, står att lite appar inte fungeraar, video streaming samt, i mina ögon, en massa trams.
<Screedo> fungerar*
<R4v3n> itmannen: ok funkar det för dig om du streamar musik till t.ex en android telefon?
<R4v3n> itmannen: jag tänker via Android appen om du ansluter den från telefonen via 3G till din subsonic maskin?
<R4v3n> för mig är bara musik streaming biten till min lur det enda viktiga
<R4v3n> jag vägrar betala spottan prem
<R4v3n> vill ha mitt egna mp3 library
<R4v3n> itmannen: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/premium.jsp
<Screedo> R4v3n: "Video streaming" står med i preimuim texten så den lär ju helt klart sluta fungera.
<Screedo> men, $12 för ett helt år och du har nytta av det. Klart du ska donera och få premium.
<Screedo> I mina ögon är det inte mycket att diskutera.
<itmannen> Funkar kanon att streama till mina plattor och mobiler
<R4v3n> itmannen: perfekt
<R4v3n> itmannen: hur länge har du haft installationen ? och du har inte lagt in nån prem kod va?
<R4v3n> itmannen: android baserade mob/plattor?
<itmannen> Jag har haft prem i ca 8-9 månader. Och man måste lägga dit en codsträng för att få prem
<itmannen> r4
<itmannen> R4
<itmannen> Ja det stämmer
<itmannen> Andriod i både mobiler och plattor
<itmannen> Kostnaden för prem tycker jag är snuspengar
<R4v3n> itmannen: ok.. men då har du ju applicerat prem
<R4v3n> jag skulle vilja veta någon som kört "trial prem - 30 dagar" och sen veta om man kan strömma ljud i gratis versionen
<R4v3n> annars är subsonic inte ett alternativ för vad jag vill åstadkomma
<itmannen> Jo förvisso. Jag vet inte hur det är utan prem
<R4v3n> kefft
<R4v3n> lär väl sluta med en shoutcast radio stream antar jag då....
<R4v3n> som jag får loopa i en lång playlist så den börjar om från 1 när den spelat klart
<Screedo> R4v3n: varför villdu inte betala $12 för preimum?
<R4v3n> Screedo: av principiella skäl så vill jag inte signa upp mig för en massa tjänster för något jag kan åstadkomma själv
<Screedo> ok
<R4v3n> det är därför jag är en stor motståndare av Spottan Prem och allt som hör hemma i samma segment, Ubuntu one t.ex
<Screedo> ja, det är upp till var och en.
<itmannen> Ubuntu One är gratis
<R4v3n> itmannen: Gratis till en viss mängd ja...
<R4v3n> liksom Dropbox.. liksom box.com
<R4v3n> o allt vad dem heter
<R4v3n> de ger 2GB gratis för att försöka köpa användare
<Screedo> jag ser det som, jag får lägga $12 på detta och stödja framtida utveckling eller jag får hitta något annat som jag själv får lägga väldigt mycket tid på för att få det att fungera.
<itmannen> Det stämmer.
<Screedo> och då är det inte alltid att man kan få det att fungera som man vill.
<Screedo> sedan har även jag en gräns för vad olika saker får kosta.
<R4v3n> Screedo: Javisst, det är upp till var och en hur man ser på det hela, men den stora frågan är OM möjligheten ens finns att strömma ljudet via subsonic efter trial perioden gått ut
<itmannen> Själv så har jag betalat för 20 Gb hos One
<R4v3n> det är det enda som räknas, och jag vill gärna veta det INNAN jag ägnar tid på att dra in subsonic och konfa det efter mitt behov.
<Screedo> är ju bara att prova, om det slutar fungera efter 30 dagar får du ta dig en funderar då vad du ska göra :)
<R4v3n> Screedo: nej jag ska inte pröva
<R4v3n> jag ska ta reda på faktan först.
<Screedo> gör så :)
<R4v3n> så jag i lugn o ro kan fila på en plan B som mer eller mindre lutar åt antingen shoutcast eller sshfs och en lokal musik klient på min nexus.
<R4v3n> sshfs är ju ett alternativ, kräver dock rootad telefon/padda för att funka
<Screedo> då är det väl enkalst att lägga en post på subsonics forum så bör du få ett svar.
<Screedo> men som jag förstår det fungerar all musik streaming men video slutar att fungera efter 30 dagar.
<R4v3n> jag hoppas de är så
<R4v3n> är de så, så är det guldläge för mig
<R4v3n> Screedo: vilka mer alternativ finns btw? Subsonic / Shoutcast Stream / Sshfs/Musik klient/ ?
<R4v3n> MPD höll inte måttet
<R4v3n> med deras http stream
<itmannen> Ampache är ett annat alternativ för musik. Jo det heter så. Inte Apache.
<R4v3n> Ampache?
<R4v3n> coolt
<R4v3n> itmannen: använder den sig av http då för att strömma ut ljudet?
<R4v3n> o lagrar metadatat i en mysql db
<itmannen> Jo den använder http
<R4v3n> itmannen: vet du om den skiljer sig nått gentemot t.ex MPD's http sektion i dess konfigfil
<itmannen> Google is your best friend :)
<R4v3n> har som sagt dåliga erfarenheter av den, visst funkar den inne i mitt LAN
<R4v3n> men sitter jag ute på ett café / på bussen på väg mot jobbet
<R4v3n> = helt värdelöst :(
<itmannen> Ampache körde jag ganska länge. Och det funkade fint vad jag kommer ihåg nu
<itmannen> Men nu kommer jag inte ihåg alla detaljer
<propus1> .
<Linda^> ..
<propus1> ...
<andol> !
<Screedo> tudelitutu på er :)
<propus1> My mother, she never love me, She say she wish she was raped by someone else.
<larsemil> hmm
<propus> hmm..
<propus> någon här inne som kör proxmox?
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> flera
<larsemil> men nu sova
<propus> larsemil: har du problem med ett firefox hänger sig när man använder consolen vid web guit?
<larsemil> nopes
<larsemil> se till att köra oracle-java och inte något annat
<propus> okej
<propus> tack för tipset.
<propus> QTmaxjezy: hey!
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-17
<Screedo> god morgon
<propus> morgon morgon!
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjo
<Screedo> allt väl idag?
<Barre> all work and no play makes Barre a dull boy
<Screedo> Någon som använder pfsense? kör windows 2008 R2 domän med en DC som kör AD, DNS och DHCP. kopplade om till min pfsense maskin igår och nu får jag "DNS request timed out. timeout was 2 seconds." när jag kör nslookup och så är det en fördröjning på varje websida som jag försöker öppna.
<Screedo> har googlat osv. men hittar ingen lösning direkt på mit problem, kopplar jag in min gamla router med DD-wrt på så fungerar det igen utan problem. Känns som om problematiken är med pfsense.
<Screedo> kör jag ssh till pfsense maskinen och kör en nslookup så rapporterar den tillbaks med wan och lan, olika IP adresser och olik mask.
<Screedo> ipv6 är disablat i alla maskinerna.
<bamsefar> Barre: Mycket på nya jobbet?
<Barre> bamsefar: allmän förvirring =)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: morgon.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag förstår.
<larsemil> Barre: snart jul och 18 jan blir det kul
<Barre> larsemil: mm... sketart va sköj det kommer bli 0)
<Barre> meh... 4h tågresa!  HeMan wtf! ;)
<andol> Barre: fyra timmar? Inte kan väl norrland ligga så nära? :)
<Screedo> lol
<Barre> andol: jag tycker 4h på tåg är sjukt mycket... :/[5~
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> huttan: morgon, allt väl?
<huttan> vet inte, tror jag stukat tån i sömnen
<huttan> gjorde svin ont när jag skulle gå till datorn idag :p
<andol> huttan: Därför du behöver ha en laptop liggandes på nattduksbordet? :)
<andol> Barre: Rogivande ju!
<huttan> andol: mm, maxad macbook pro 13" otw =)
<Screedo> huttan: lol
<Screedo> huttan: du får börja sova med skor på dig.
<HeMan> Barre: skulle inte Coffe köra?
<Barre> andol: men det är 4h i teorin (enligt tidtabell), förseningar är inte inkluderade i den tidsangivelsen... ;)
<Barre> HeMan: ahh... det har jag missat...
<HeMan> Barre: annars får vi ju 4 + 4 h mer tid att nörda!
<HeMan> Barre: vi lär få sitta själva om vi plockar fram en bunt breadboards och sladdhögar och sitter och blinkar med lampor...
<delhage> larsemil: ni erbjuder inte fedora-VPSer?
<Barre> HeMan: true that =)
<andol> larsemil: På tal om era VPSer, när kommer IPv6-stödet, så man kan bli kund?
<larsemil> delhage: om du vill så
<delhage> larsemil: n[n som fr[gade om svensk vps med modern fedora i #fedora-se
<delhage> oj
<larsemil> delhage: valfri iso kan man väl få köra om man är snäll
<MarioMario76> NEEEEEJ!
<MarioMario76> De har bytt logga på Ögon-kakao...
<MarioMario76> Den var ju  den sista länken till det förflutna.
<peyam> Salam. det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> Linux s far i Sverige
<peyam> alltid dött
<peyam> Grabbar o tjejer
<peyam> vad är github?
<peyam> Jag har blitt medlem där
<peyam> är det som dropbox där man lägger upp sina koder och delar?
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<fgh> hur är kompabiliteten mellan microsoft excel och ubuntus kalkylprogram?
<Screedo> ingen aning
<fgh> bra tack. då vet jag att du inte vet. någon annan som kan bidra med lite mer användbar info?
<Screedo> google kan säkert hjälpa dig
<fgh> bra tack. då vet jag att du inte vet. någon annan som kan bidra med lite mer användbar info?
<Screedo> google kan säkert hjälpa dig
<Spookan> fgh: Det sägs ju att det ska vara 100% kompatibelt, men antar att Microsoft har vissa grejjer de har betalat massa pengar för att få ha patent på, som inte linux folket får göra något med.
<Spookan> fgh: Så mitt tips är att du testar på och se efter själv.
<Linda^> fgh: ubuntus kalkylprogram? Menar du det som medföljer, typ libreoffice? Eller har de en helt egen alltså?
<Linda^> För jag upplever lite kompabilitetsproblem när jag öppnar ett exceldokument i libreoffice. Men det är inte så stora problem. Hanterbara problem typ.
<blurkis> fgh, sen kan man vara social och trevlig med,
<blurkis> fgh, excel ska klara av att spara i det där standard-formatet opendocument (heter något sådant,) och då är väl de 100% kompatibla.  trodde jag.
<realubot> Spookan: LibreOffice Calc är inte helt kompatibelt med Excel.
<realubot> Det påstår de inte heller.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-18
<Screedo> god morgon
<Linda^> morrn
<Screedo> allt väl med Linda^?
<Linda^> Mjodå
<Linda^> Snart hemgång :)
<Linda^> Själv?
<Screedo> det är bra, har ju semester :)
<Linda^> Låter trevligt hörru.
<Screedo> riktigt skönt :) semester till den 7 januari 2014.
<Linda^> Nice!
<Linda^> Jag har ju ledigt lite då ohc då (fördel med deltidsjobb) :p
<christoffer> god morgon
<christoffer> endast 3 dagar kvar
<Screedo> Linda^: låter nice
<christoffer> sedan lite ledigt
<Screedo> christoffer: morgon
<Linda^> Jag ska jobba 2 nätter till, sen 3 nätter ledigt.
<Barre> morrn morrn :-/
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> suck!
<larsemil> 01-06. Det är inte okej sömn. Nedrans bebis!
<andol> larsemil: Du får föra logg, och sen hämnas om en säg tio år? :)
<larsemil> haha så säger vi hemma också. tidig morgonstädning!
<Barre> larsemil: gnäll inte, jag råkade hoppa på tåget till Malmö istället för tåget till Göteborg i morse :-/
<andol> Barre: Det var väl dumt? :P
<blurkis> Barre, byte i alvestad? :)
<coobra> kaffe  ?
<Barre> andol: det var mycket dumt...
<Barre> blurkis: beror väl på var man startar ifrån ;P
<blurkis> Barre, jo iofs.   för mig är alvestad brytpunkten om man ska till stockholm eller malmö.  Brukar alltid bli nervös där. men jag bor ju på landet, så jag blir nervös vid en busshållplats. :)
<Barre> blurkis: jag upptäckte misstaget precis när vi lämnade STHLM C, så jag kyunde hoppa av på STHLM SYD och ta nästa tåg till Göteborg, drygt en timme försenad
<larsemil> Barre: bra början på dagen!
<blurkis> själv peppade jag som satan inför julledigheten som kommer nu på fredag.  och så åkte jag på en sjukt jobbig influensa eller liknande.  hade hellre blivit slagen hårt i magen tio gånger :(
<Barre> larsemil: eller hur... det jobbigaste är att det är svårt att skylla på någon annan än sig själv, skulle vilja skälla ut någon nämligen....
<bamsefar> Barre: Skaffa en spegel, börja skäll.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag är lite för rädd för mig själv för att våga göra det
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag förstår.
<Screedo> då ska jag int eklaga över min semester då? Ser ut som många av er har det värre än mig just nu. :)
<Linda^> Screedo: Man ska väl aldrig klaga över sin semester :P
<Screedo> nä, det har du iofs rätt i.
<andol> Screedo: Rest iväg någonstans, eller mest ledig i största allmänhet?
<Screedo> andol: mest ledig i största allmänhet, hade förmycket övertid och flex så var tvungen att ta ut ledighet. Order uppifrån.
<Screedo> så är ledig från den 13/12 till den 7 januari.
<Screedo> i-lands problem tror jag man kallar detta. :)
<andol> Screedo: Försökt med att jobba mindre övertid? :P
<Screedo> jo, men det gick inte så bra. :)
<Screedo> framför allt inte med två klass 3 stormar så tätt in på varandra nere i skåne. :P
<Screedo> hmm, cdon's julkalender krashar firefox för mig :S
<blurkis> Min stationära dator har låst sig tre gånger nu på tre dagar. En gång om dagen typ.  Ubuntu 13.10 med Unity.  Det som händer är att allt förutom musen låser sig.  Går ej att gå över till konsollen med ctrl+alt+f1.   Finns det något sätt att se en coredump eller liknande för att luska i VAD som hänger datorn?
<andol> blurkis: Har du tillgång en dator #2, som du kan nyttja för att se ifall hängande dator #1 fortfarande pratar nätverk?
<blurkis> andol, ah. tänkte inte på det. Tack för tipset. :)
<Barre> ssh obi-wan.rre.nu df -h
<Barre> :/
<blurkis> fel fönster? :)
<Barre> mmm, lite bara
<andol> Host obi-wan.rre.nu not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<andol> Jo, klart man vart lite nyfniken :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha.... ligger inte publikt, men eftersom du är så nyfiken så är det min backup-maskin.. fick larm om att min timemachine volym började få ont om disk
<einand_> Barre: timemachine som i appels lösning?
<huttan> morron
<huttan> vilken färg är linux ??
<andol> huttan: Alla!
<huttan> andol: coolt, tack
<blurkis> andol, tack för tipset.  Datorn låste sig igen och jag kunde ssh'a in så wifi fungerade till den.   top visade inget märkligt, och dmesg gav mig två fel. Wifi-dongln hade några felmeddelande och sen hade grafikkortet en hel del. Så gissar på grafikkortet.  Verkar köra med nouveau drivrutin för kortet,
<blurkis> ska se om det finns annan drivrutin att prova,  är väl ett nvidia kort så finns nog ofria drivrutiner att prova
<larsemil> det är den fria drivrutinen
<larsemil> och den funkar ganska dåligt
<blurkis> tar hem nvidias egna nu.  Fanns i arkivet, vad jag såg, men hittade en ppa som skulle ha senaste..
<Barre> einand_: ja, jag kör en deiban som timemachine target
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Undrar vf jag ens kommer in här
<peyam> det är alltid dött här
<huttan> jepp
<peyam> ja
<huttan> peyam: kanske inte många svenskar som behöver hjälp med ubuntu??
<peyam> a
<peyam> eller så e det många som inte anv'nder ubuntu
<peyam> de kör kanske debian
<bamsefar> Jag har aldrig använt ubuntu.
<huttan> peyam: vad är debian?
<peyam> debian e som ubuntu os
<huttan> peyam: ah ok
<huttan> linux då asså?
<peyam> japp
<huttan> kanske man ska testa
<lord4163> huttan: Ubuntu är ju baserad på Debian.
<peyam> nej
<peyam> lord4163, yes.
<huttan> lord4163: som en upgrade på debian då?
<peyam> nej
<huttan> nähe
<peyam> nyare kernel
<huttan> ok, det förklarar det
<huttan> peyam: kernel ??
<peyam> kärnan i skiten
<huttan> förstår inte helt faktiskt
<peyam> huttan, den som kommunicerar med hårdvaran
<lord4163> huttan: sök på google, vad är linux
<peyam> den kallas för kärnan. resten är bara skit
<huttan> peyam: ah ok
<andol> huttan: Lite förenklat utgår Ubuntu för Debian utvecklingsgren Unstable, och skapar sen sin egen (mer regelbunda) releasecykel. Sen görs lite andra designval och sådär.
<lord4163> huttan: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(k%C3%A4rna)
<huttan> lord4163: tack ska läsa den
<lord4163> huttan: Kopiera länken helt, det blev nått fel koderingen, kanske beror på min irc client
<huttan> lord4163: det funkade bra
<huttan> irssi omvanlade
<lord4163> Linux är en kärna och inget färdig operativsystem. Kärnan innehåller även drivrutiner till datorn
<lord4163> och ser till att man kan köra andra program. En distribution är ett fullständigt operativsystem, som
<lord4163> innehåller kärnan, alla verktyg, ett skrivbordsmiljö och en samling av olika program. Några kända distributioner är Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, OpenSUSE och Red Hat.
<lord4163> huttan: Det är min förklaring :)
<peyam> skillnaden är att visa saker förutom kärnan inte fungerar korrekt df så väljer man att gå med de mest pålitliga distros
<peyam> ett exempel är parsix. sämsta jag testat
<huttan> peyam: låter dåligt
<peyam> ska lägga mig en stund
<peyam> sen måste ja jobba
<peyam> vi hörs
<blurkis> nästa ubuntu blir en sådan däringa LTS va?
<sakjur1> blurkis: Ja
<sakjur1> 6.06, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 osv
<blurkis> spännande tider.   undrar hur det blir med den nya X-ersättaren? Vad det nu kallades..  :)
<sakjur> blurkis: mir eller wayland?
<blurkis> sakjur, ja, ngn av dem.  en är väl canonicals..? :)
<sakjur> blurkis: mir är Canonicals
<blurkis> ibland när man läser bloggar etc, så får man bilden av att wayland vore det bättre alternativet, men jag minns knappt ens varför det argumenterades så..
<sakjur> blurkis: Hm, jag vet inte, jag gillar fortfarande X :)
<sakjur> ssh -x är ju superb
<sakjur> men å andra sidan så är X skit
<blurkis> finns egentligen ingen anledning att tycka ngt om X.  Som vanlig användare märker jag aldrig av det.  även om det verkar onödigt komplext ibland..
<sakjur> blurkis: Well, det är inte helt sant
<sakjur> Man märker när det crashar, man märker att det är ett helvete att skriva drivrutiner för os
<sakjur> +v
<sakjur> Du märker av det då mjukvaran blir sämre som helhet
<blurkis> sakjur,  det kan säkert vara så, men jag har nog aldrig hört ngn säga att X är buggigt i sig..     Jag fick byta drivrutin från den fria nvidia-drivrutinen på den här datorn till nvidias egna för att X låste sig till och från, men frågan är om det är Xs fel? :)
<sakjur> tänk lite NTFS vs ext3, användare klagar på att NTFS ("DATORN ÄR SÅ LÅÅÅÅÅNGSAM!") blir segt efter ett tag (XP-tiden), vilket inte händer för Linux
<sakjur> blurkis: Nvidias eller Xs fel - spelar det någon roll? Sker det så är det fel
<sakjur> Wayland underlättar för drivrutinfolk
<blurkis> rökpaus..
<blurkis> btw, trodde att det dåliga stöder för grafikkort mest hade att göra med att tillverkarna inte delger information? eller skriva fria drivrutiner?   hjälper wayland med det?
<blurkis> Jag menar, för att få funktionsdugliga drivrutiner måste ju ATI/nvidia skriva fria och bra drivrutiner, vilket de aldrig verkat sugna på?
<blurkis> man kan inte beskylla ubuntu one för att vara snabbt.    men smidigt.   :)
<sakjur> blurkis: Nvidia och AMD är as, men de håller på att ändra på sig :)(
<sakjur> det går långsamt, men på LinuxCon i Edinburgh sa Linus Torvalds "Maybe I even have to retract my finger to nVidia sometime in the future"
<sakjur> så, det har blivit bättre :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-19
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> tjo
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre?
<Barre> känns som jag börjar bli förkyld, men annars är det ok. Själv då Screedo ?
<Screedo> Ingen höjdare att bli förkyld nu inte. Jorå, här är det bra, saknar snön bara framför allt nu när julafton står i farstun. En halv meter snö hade int evarit fel.
<Barre> om det inte varit för att jag hatar att skotta så är det underbart med snö. Om det kunde bli -15 och 50cm snö på ett par dagar och sen inte snöa något mer så hade det varit perfekt
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> grannen har köpt granris i alla år och lagt ut framför dörren, kanon har jag tyckt länge men inte pallrat mig iväg själv. Han lägger det ovanpå snön, framför entren, så drar man inte in skiten i huset. I år har jag köpt mig granris för att vara beredd på när snön kommer men den lyser med sin frånvarao :(
<larsemil> morrn!
<Screedo> larsemil: morgon!
<frippefriberg> Årets sista IRC-möte är idag kl. 20.00 http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/699/detail/
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> vart är det då ?
<frippefriberg> #ubuntu-se-mote
<coobra> bjuder ni på kaffe :D
<coobra> morpa: alltele :p äre bra  :p
<larsemil> coobra: jag gillar alltele. främst för deras helt outstanding företagssupport
<coobra> larsemil: Kramfors/Härnösand suger det :p
<HeMan> larsemil: ser det ut så här i Sågmyra nu, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVqtg6zazkQ
<larsemil> HeMan: vet inte. jag bor inte i sågmyra.
<HeMan> larsemil: vars vare du bodde då?
<larsemil> HeMan: i Bjursås! bodde i sågmyra för tre år sedan
<HeMan> larsemil: meh
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har ju ingen koll
<HeMan> larsemil: ser det ut så här i Bjursås nu, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVqtg6zazkQ
<larsemil> HeMan: nej. men har hört de har mer snö i sågmyra. :D
<larsemil> HeMan: haha.
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det är ingen snö alls ju. :(
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Årets sista LoCo-möte ikväll 20:00, läs mer : http://rre.nu/IRCMote29
<blurkis> v/j #python
<blurkis> jag kanske har frågat här innan, men hur mycket pengar får man tjäna på en hobbyverksamhet innan man måste deklararera det och eventuellt skapa ett företag av ngt slag?
<Barre> blurkis: allt överskott från hobbyverksamhet måste skattas, från första kronan.
<larsemil> är väl 50 000
<Barre> alltså, låt oss anta att gör honung som en hobby och lyckas få 20 liter honung som jag säljer för 100:- per liter, då får jag en inkomst på min hobby om 2000:-. Har mina kostnader för biodlingen kostat mer eller lika med 2000:- så behöver jag inte skatta för dessa pengar, men om jag har bara lagt ut 1800:- så måste jag skatta för 200:-
<blurkis> läste lite nu via google.   Som vanligt.. allt ska beskattas. Rätt sjukt faktiskt.
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det är skatt från första kronan. du tänker på hur mycket inkomst jag kan ha på ett år för att inte behöva skatta.
<larsemil> jag tänkte på försäljning av lös egendom
<larsemil> http://www.ekonomi-info.nu/forsaljning_av_los_egendom_4176.asp
<Barre> ahhh
<blurkis> Läste ett råd från en sida att man bör räkna med att på det som fakturerar så får man behålla 30% själv..  haha,
<Barre> blurkis: varför är det konstigt? tycker det är logiskt med det skattesystem vi har. =)
<blurkis> lösegendom är 50!.
<blurkis> Barre, jo, logiskt i den meningen att det systemet kräver det. Men på sätt och vist sjukt, att om man har eget företag så får man bara behålla 30%  :)
<blurkis> och sen den där jungeln..  hobbyverksamhet är en sak,  men det kunde lika gärna övergå till näringsverksamhet enbart beroende på intentioner och andra vaga variabler..
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kaffe rå
<coobra> :D
<Barre> jag tror jag får min laddning med 555:or och 74HC595:or i morgon, oj vad det skall blinkas larsemil och HeMan =)
<coobra> va
<larsemil> Barre: oh! Vad trevligt. Får se om du hinner med det där andra på tisdag nu då.
<Barre> larsemil: mm, det andra är sekundärt ;)
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, ser man på det så så blir det givetvis trisst, tänk istället att du egentligen inte skulle få behålla något och hämta vatten och bröd hos militären. nu får du behålla 30 % och får leva i ett fritt land med möjligheter andra bara kan drömma om
<QTmaxjezy> och om din hobby levererar pengar så kan du faktiskt ha din hobby som jobb, och på så vis har du skoj samtidigt som du tjänar pengar
<QTmaxjezy> det här är så bra det blir, finns inget land i världen som är bättre än sverige
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, Jag har det bra och är väldigt tacksam för det.  Jag reagerade inte speficikt över att hobby-verksamhet taxers så hårt, utan all verksamhet.  men visst, det är väl myntets baksida..
<blurkis> jag ska inte gnälla.  Jag har 33k i månaden och det överlever jag på,
<blurkis> Jag skrev btw ett vänligt brev till netflix innan och sa att jag sagt upp mitt konto hos dem i väntan på en klient som inte använder silverlight och annat bök.  tröttnade på att köra det i wine/firefox,
<andol> blurkis: Satsa på https://www.headweb.com/ istället, och stödja lokal verksamhet? :)
<blurkis> andol, ska kolla - men allt beror ju på utbudet
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.sv.viewster.com/ är gratis
<QTmaxjezy> har det på min smart tv och det är as-nice
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.sv.viewster.com/serie/1049-10242-000/superman
<QTmaxjezy> rekommenderar denna!
<bamsefar> andol: Vi har dessutom precis skrotat Silverlight. :)
<bamsefar> andol: <3 BTW :)
<andol> bamsefar: Hejja!
<bamsefar> andol: Det var en bra dag!
<andol> bamsefar: Hur firades det?
<bamsefar> andol: Med champagne, naturligtvis
<larsemil> Barre: verkligen heja!
<larsemil> sitter alla uppe och väntar på att dalnix ska släppa nya hemsidan?
<andol> larsemil: Kommer den spela upp midi-filer i bakgrunden?
<larsemil> andol: man kan spela tetris!
<larsemil> www.dalnix.se
<larsemil> andol: kolla terminalen längst ner.
<larsemil> andol: och skriv sox
<larsemil> andol: så får du musik
<andol> Nice!
<larsemil> andol: jag har t.om skrivit en top emulator
<andol> Medvetet sidan helt saknar priser och sådär? Ifall man behöver fråga så har man inte råd? :-)
<realubot> "
<realubot> ”Minecraft” fortsätter sitt erövringståg.
<realubot> Den bärbara versionen är årets mest sålda spel till Ipad och Iphone.
<realubot> Och nu listas skaparen Markus Persson som Sveriges 70:e rikaste.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Så går det när man är smart och sysslar med IT.
<realubot> För oss andra så är det den här kanalen som gäller.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-20
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> vars e Coffe?
<coobra> ja ge mig
<coobra> !!!
<coobra> kaffe !!
<coobra> NU
<Barre> fick precis min andra kopp för dagen... 12 koppar kaffe om dagen är bra för magen. Det rimmar så alltså är det sant, för allt som rimmar är sant!
<coobra> Barre: :D
<larsemil> usch och fy. snart framme i sthlm...
<larsemil> värre början på helgen kan man väl inte tänka sig. :D
<Barre> larsemil: är du i stan idag!?!
<Screedo> larsemil: lol
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> jag kolalr på en YT video från black hat 2013 angående Exploiting network surveillance cameras, det är helt sjukt så dålig koden är för servern, firmware i kameran, webgränssnittet osv.
<Screedo> HeMan: morgon.
<IBM> finns det nogon dist som kör bara uppdateringar som t. ex. arch men som istället bygger på debian?
<IBM> obs fel stavning där
<IBM> finns det någon dist som kör bara uppdateringar som t. ex. arch men som istället bygger på debian?
<andol> IBM: Rullande release alltså? Tja, allt som bygger på Debian kommer att "fastna" vid de tillfällen testing såväl som unstable fryser inför en ny release.
<IBM> andol vad menar du med fastna?
<andol> IBM: Alltså att det knappt kommer några nya paket under den perioden.
<IBM> andol så man kommer inte runt en dist uppgradering och gäller detta alla dist som bygger på debian?
<andol> IBM: Alltså, du kan ju fortfarande antingen köra Debian Testing/Unstable direkt eller via någon distro som följer dem. Det potentiella problemet, ifall du upplever det som ett sådant, är alltså att under vissa perioder så kommer du få betydligt färre nya paket.
<IBM> andol alltså menar du jämfört med det vanliga debian eller ubuntu disten?
<andol> IBM: Jag menar betydligt färre nya paket (under frysperioden) än ifall det rörde sig om en distro med riktigt rullande release, som Arch alltså.
<IBM> andol finns det annars någon annan dist till skillnad från arch som bygger på någon vettigt känt dist som t. ex. red hat fedora eller opensuse?
<einand_> Barre: svårt att sätta upp, alltså är det någon server mjukvara eller bara smb eller nfs?
<Barre> einand_: nej, det var mycket enkelt, man gör det m.h.a. netatalk.
<Barre> einand_: bara för att förtydliga, det är alltså enbart en timemachine target jag har satt upp för att mina apple-klienter skall kunna använda sig av en remote target. Det är inte klienten som jag har på debian
<einand_> Barre: var servern jag var intresserad av, eller (targeten)
<Barre> einand_: va bra då, ville bara förtydliga =)
<einand_> kan ios göra säkerhetskopia mot det, eller måste man dra upp allting till icloude (om man vägrar använda itunes)
<Barre> einand: vet inte, har ingen iPhone men förmodligen inte om man läser på https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4768545?tstart=0
<einand> Barre: lite små cast, undra om det går att sätta upp en egen "icloud" hemma med lite brandväggsregler eller dns lekar
<Barre> einand: du skulle i.o.f.s. kunna sätta upp en wireless sync från din/dina IOS till iTunes och iTunes backas automagiskt till tin time machine target, inte så snyggt men ändå
<einand> Barre: fast det kräver ju en windows/mac maskin
<einand> kanske går i wine
<Barre> einand: det är korrekt, inte mitt fel dock :)
<einand> Barre: nä, absolut inte
<einand> rätt nöjd med icloud, fast gillar inte att lägga ut all min information på nätet, framför allt inte i usa
<einand> Jag köpte mig föresten en Firefox OS mobil, eller tja jag fick den igår
<Barre> einand: spännande, du får skriva lite om upplevelsen sen när du har tid
<IBM> andol jag är tillbaka har missat svaret på den sista frågan kan du repetera?
<Screedo> om jag har en vps som jag vill surfa igenom från min ubuntu dator, detta borde jag väl kunna sätta upp via terminalen i ubuntu? jag har googlat men hittar bara guider som använder putty :S. ssh username@IP_till_vps men man måste väl ange en port också? ssh -P XXXX username@IP_till_VPS ? Eller jag är fel ute.
<IBM> andol just nu kör jag chatten från webbläsaren du får ursäkta mig
<Screedo> Edit: Är aldrig fel ute har bara för lite information :P
<HeMan> Screedo: ssh -D kan du använda
<IBM> obs fel
<IBM> mitt fel
<Screedo> HeMan: ok, tack, vad betdyer -D ? jag vet att -P är ju port.
<HeMan> Screedo: det sätter upp en socks-proxy via din vps
<IBM> andol just nu kör jag chatten från webbläsaren du får ursäkta mig
<IBM> andol jag är tillbaka har missat svaret på den sista frågan kan du repetera?
<Screedo> ahh, är det kommandot jag behöver.
<HeMan> Screedo: du ska ha ssh -D <portnummer>
<Screedo> great. jag provar igen och återkommer :) tack så länge.
<andol> IBM: Nix, inte varit något ytterligare svar från mig.
<HeMan> Screedo: om det du vill köra (tex vnc) inte har stöd för socks kan du använda tsocks för det
<IBM> andol vad menar du?
<Screedo> HeMan: tänkte jag skulle prova surfa via min vps.
<IBM> andol har du den senaste frågan hos dig?
<HeMan> Screedo: då är ssh -D ett perfekt sätt att prova
<Screedo> HeMan: tackar, nu fungerar det :)
<Screedo> Pilalr för lite med linux igen :/ får ta mig i kragen och leka mer med linux, varjegång man ska göra något får man googla :P
<Screedo> pillar*
<Screedo> har satt upp lite znc, teamspeak etc. men när de väl är uppe och snurrar så rör man inget på evigheter vilket gör att man glömmer.
<blurkis> Det verkar som om det hjälpte att byta till nvidias ofria drivrutin på den här datorn, för nu har den inte hängt sig på ett bra tag.  Med den fria så gick det inte 24h innan den hängde sig.    Gött mos. :)
<IBM> andol vad är skillnaden mellan alla dessa distar när det gäller antal program packet och stabillitet?
<andol> IBM: På jobbet nu, och det där är frågor jag inte kan ge ett snabbt svar på.
<IBM> jag vet vad vnc, ssh, vpc är men vad är znc, teamspeak?
<IBM> andol ok
<IBM> andol tack för hjälpen
<Screedo> IBM: znc är en IRC bouncer
<IBM> Screedo vadå en irc klient som t. ex. xchat irssi?
<IBM> Screedo eller en server?
<Screedo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<IBM> Screedo ok har läst länken men fattar tyvärr inte riktigt eftersom det är på engelska
<IBM> Screedo tack ändå
<IBM> finns det någon dist som bara behöver uppdateras som t. ex. arch men som bygger istället på debian?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> alla system behövs uppdateras ?
<HeMan> IBM: var det inte samma fråga du ställde i morse?
<IBM> HeMan jo typ
<coobra> :o
<HeMan> IBM: men du tänkte att upprepning är inlärningens moder och körde den en gång till?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<IBM> HeMan tänkte om någon nu som är här inne kan svara på det nu?
<HeMan> IBM: ok
<IBM> HeMan det var helt dött imorse
<IBM> HeMan nu är det lite mer action
<einand> Barre: ännu intressantare är abbonemanget jag skaffa till den
<IBM> jag är ute efter en dist som bara behöver uppdateras som t. ex. arch, men som bygger på någon känt dist, med så många program packet som möjligt, som t. ex. debian eller red hat fedora, någon som kanske vet?
<HeMan> IBM: vad menar du med "bara behöver uppdateras som t. ex. arch"?
<HeMan> IBM: jag uppdaterar min Ubuntu med do-release-upgrade en gång i halvåret
<HeMan> IBM: eller vill du ha oftare=
<HeMan> ==?
<IBM> HeMan där man slipper att dist uppgradera
<HeMan> IBM: vill du ha oftare eller mindre ofta uppdateringarna?
<IBM> HeMan där man bara behöver uppdatera och inte uppgradera
<HeMan> IBM: umm, vad menar du är skillnad mellan att uppdatera och uppgradera?
<HeMan> IBM: vill du ha en rullande release?
<IBM> HeMan ja utan dist uppgradering
<HeMan> IBM: vad är problemet med det?
<IBM> HeMan va vad menar du
<HeMan> IBM: tror Mint har rullande uppdatering, men de väljer att inte skicka ut säkerhetsuppdateringar så jag skulle inte rekommendera det
<HeMan> IBM: vad är problemet med en "dist uppgradering"?
<IBM> HeMan man vill ju helst slippa sånt
<HeMan> IBM: varför?
<HeMan> IBM: som sagt, jag förstår inte vilket problem du vill lösa
<HeMan> IBM: du säger bara att du vill slippa "dist uppgradering" men jag förstår inte varför
<IBM> HeMan varför ska man hålla på med sånt när det finns bättre alternativ
<HeMan> IBM: vad är dåligt med det?
<HeMan> IBM: och vad är bättre med en rullande release?
<IBM> HeMan ubuntu klarar inte alltid av det
<HeMan> IBM: klarar inte av vad?
<IBM> HeMan man blir tvungen att installera om allt alltså hela ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: jag har kört ubuntu sedan 4.10 och har aldrig haft problem med det
<HeMan> IBM: jag brukar iofs börja med en ny installation när jag köper ny dator vart 4:e år ungefär
<IBM> HeMan jag tror du är en av få
<HeMan> IBM: jag körde Debian från 2000 till Ubuntu kom och även där gjorde jag så
<IBM> HeMan det händer ofta att ubuntu inte startar korrekt efter en dist uppgradering
<blurkis> IBM, Jag har aldrig upplevt ubuntu som dåligt på release-upgrade. (vad det nu ska kallas,).
<HeMan> IBM: dessutom, om du gör rätt så är det inget jobb att installera om
<blurkis> sen tror jag rullande uppdateringar ger mer problem.  Det går ju inte lägga ner precis samma energi på stabilitet som man gör med en release där man fryser all kod under en längre tid och bearbetar alla eventuella buggar..
<propus> god morgon allihop!
<HeMan> IBM: kör med backup och puppet så tar det inte många minuter att installera om och komma tillbaka till ett känt läge
<HeMan> IBM: då kan du installera om varje natt utan problem
<HeMan> IBM: men det kräver lite startsträcka och ett annat tänk hur man hanterar sin dator
<IBM> HeMan debian är väl mycket bättre än ubuntu varför bytte du till ubuntu
<blurkis> Jag har nog heller aldrig haft problem med en dist-uppgradering i ubuntu.  Installerar också bara om vid ny dator eller om jag själv förstört något till den grad att det är enklast att installera om,
<blurkis> HeMan, puppet?  backup-program?
<HeMan> IBM: jag ville ha en distro som var mer lättrörlig
<HeMan> blurkis: nej, puppet för att administrera sin dator
<IBM> HeMan vad är det för fel med debian
<IBM> HeMan den är väl också typ lättrörlig
<HeMan> IBM: strax innan Ubuntu kom så var tiden mellan skarpa releaser på Debian på tok för lång
<HeMan> IBM: vilket innebar att man körde testing eller unstable
<IBM> HeMan den är väl också typ lättrörlig
<HeMan> IBM: jo, och instabil
<IBM> HeMan inte mer än ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: jo
<HeMan> IBM: tex när Debian bytte libc så kunde maskinen helt sluta fungera
<HeMan> IBM: det har hittils aldrig hänt med Ubuntu
<IBM> HeMan fast debian borde vara mer stabilt än ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: Debian stable är mer stabilt
<HeMan> IBM: Debian testing var (är?) ungefär samma som Ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: Debian unstable var (är?) sämre än Ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: på servrar kör jag fortfarande Debian
<HeMan> IBM: men bara stable
<HeMan> IBM: eller Red Hat, beroende på kundkrav
<IBM> HeMan hur är det med program utbudet då
<HeMan> IBM: beror på vad du är ute efter
<HeMan> IBM: orsaken till Red Hat är att många program kräver det för support
<HeMan> IBM: dvs proprietära program
<IBM> HeMan alltså så många program som möjligt
<IBM> HeMan alltså så många program som möjligt
<HeMan> IBM: färdigpackade program då?
<HeMan> IBM: då är det nog Ubuntu som gäller
<IBM> HeMan vad menar du
<IBM> HeMan program packet
<HeMan> IBM: om du vill kompilera själv så ska det inte vara någon större skillnad
<IBM> HeMan jag menar antal fria program och stabilitet
<IBM> HeMan vilken dist är då bäst
<HeMan> IBM: vilket är viktigare, programutbudet eller stabiliteten?
<HeMan> IBM: mest program => Ubuntu, mest stabilitet => Debian
<HeMan> IBM: mest nördfaktor => LFS (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/)! :)
<IBM> HeMan jag menar mellan red hat fedora och ubuntu eller debian
<HeMan> IBM: stabilitet => Red Hat, Debian; paket => Fedora, Ubuntu
<HeMan> IBM: skulle kanske säga Red Hat/CentOS då de är i praktiken samma
<IBM> HeMan red hat eller debian
<HeMan> IBM: vet inte riktigt
<bamsefar> Redhat är klart trevligare än debian
<IBM> HeMan vad är CentOS för något
<HeMan> IBM: "Community ENTerprise Operating System", ett Red Hat utan support
<IBM> HeMan är den gratis
<HeMan> IBM: jo
<IBM> HeMan är inte fedora gratis versionen av redhat
<HeMan> IBM: det är Red Hats utvecklingsspår, det är den som dom testar saker i innan det kommer med i RHEL
<HeMan> IBM: RHEL = Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<blurkis> om manualen för en dator säger max 4gb ram, då finns det ingen chans i världen att det går att stoppa i mer va?  Det borde vara skottpengar på ingengörer som bygger moderkort med så små begränsningar :(
<HeMan> IBM: medans CentOS följer RHEL exakt
<blurkis> RHEL är ju ngn slags server-version va? inget som är för desktops?  då är det väl fedora som gäller?
<bamsefar> Jag kör CentOS på min desktop.
<bamsefar> Awesome!
<propus> blurkis: de står inte att om du använder ett 32-bits os att 4gb är max?
<HeMan> blurkis: kunden jag är hos nu kör RHEL på desktop för att de kommersiella applikationer de kör kräver det
<einand> Köpte mig en ny mobiltelefon igår. Rätt cool faktiskt eftersom allt gui är gjort i JS och html5, till och med inloggningskärmen
<blurkis> propus, det är en stationär dator jag bytte till mig för ett halvår sedan. Jag har inga manualer i handen. Gick på snabb google-sök.  Det sitter 2*2gb moduler i (finns tv slots) och det enda jag hittade på google säger att det är max.
<blurkis> propus, hade hoppats kunna kolla vilket chipset det sitter i via dmesg eller liknande, och sen kolla begränsningarna så sätt.
<propus> blurkis: okej.. gå in på moderkorts tillverkarens hemsida och kolla pdf manualen..
<HeMan> blurkis: du kan få fram info moderkortet med hwinfo eller dmidecode
<blurkis> eg31m enligt dmidecode. och google ger mig två namn. Acer och Gigabyte.  Acer är ju de som stod bakom eMachine,  så kan det vara Gigabyte som tillverkat det? Acer gör väl inga egna?
<HeMan> IBM: och eftersom det är rullade releaser så kör folk sällan samma version av saker
<larsemil> Barre: satt med shift registers häromdagen. mycket roligt!
<HeMan> Barre: vad skall du göra?
<bamsefar> http://funroll-loops.info/ <-- All about gentoo
<IBM> HeMan vilka är rullande
<yarre> blurkis, va e de för dator?
<HeMan> IBM: gentoo
<HeMan> IBM: arch
<bamsefar> HeMan kan nog rulla också
<Barre> HeMan: blinka med dioder såklart ;)
<HeMan> Barre: yeah!
<HeMan> Barre: jag har hört att man kan göra det med en 555'a också. Analogt!
<blurkis> yarre, skräpdator jag bytte till mig. eMachine någonting. Men det sitter G31/g33 chipset i enligt moderkortsmanualen, och enligt intel klarar de bara av 4gb ram. Dubellkollade på intels hemsida. Så case nedlagt.
<HeMan> Barre: fast ut på den analoga blankisen vill man inte
<yarre> blurkis, ofta så är det så att dom skriver en sak men så gäller en annan
<yarre> t.ex. så har jag 16gb i en hp burk här som klarar max 8
<IBM> HeMan vad finns det mer för rullande dist?
<IBM> HeMan och vilka har mest program
<HeMan> IBM: vet ej
<IBM> jag vill ha en rullande dist med mest program packet i första hand och sedan stabilitet
<HeMan> IBM: då är nog gentoo eller arch att föredra
<HeMan> IBM: kolla annars mint eller kanske aptosid
<IBM> är de då bättre än debian eller CentOS
<HeMan> IBM: nej
<Barre> HeMan: den är ju inte analog jue,  Tycker det är onödigt bara att koda en massa skräp som man lika gärna kan göra i HW!
<HeMan> IBM: Debian och CentOS är bäst
<HeMan> IBM: men de är inte rullande
<HeMan> IBM: CentOS/RHEL kanske jag ska skriva
<HeMan> IBM: Fedora och Ubuntu är också bra
<IBM> HeMan jag menar de rullande CentOS och debian
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil. Jag tar med mig en näve 555 i januari så kan ni få några. köpte 50st
<HeMan> Barre: 555'an är väl analog?
<HeMan> IBM: finns väl inga rullande CentOS/RHEL
<IBM> HeMan aha den rullande debian då
<HeMan> IBM: jag är svag för repeterbarhet så jag gillar inte rullande distros
<Barre> HeMan: jo, det är den
<IBM> HeMan vad är nackdelen med rullande
<HeMan> IBM: att det kan vara svårt att göra en likadan installation om 6 månader
<IBM> HeMan vad menar du
<IBM> HeMan man kan väl ta backup
<HeMan> IBM: om jag installerar om en server vill jag att den ska bli exakt som den jag hade
<einand> HeMan: Där håller jag absolut med. På serverar så älskar jag väldigt långlivade distros som debian. Men på klienter så vill jag gärna ha rullande
<HeMan> IBM: eller om jag installerar upp en till så får det inte skilja mot den jag har
<IBM> HeMan vad menar du
<IBM> HeMan man kan väl ta backup
<HeMan> einand: jag tycker semirullande typ ubuntu eller fedora är gott nog på laptop
<HeMan> IBM: kan vara trixigt om du ska installera en ny dator att få det att funka
<HeMan> IBM: ska man bara installera om kan det vara gott nog
<einand> HeMan: gillar inte spyware som ubuntu, och fedora ogillar jag pga att jag och rpm baserade distros har en olycklig historia bakom oss
<HeMan> IBM: men ibland vill man göra en fräsch installation från installationsmediat tex om man misstänker säkerhetsproblem
<HeMan> einand: men du kör väl bara kommersiellt os på klient nu för tiden?
<einand> HeMan: är väl så
<einand> HeMan: är på väg att gå ifrån ett till ett annat
<HeMan> einand: de är väl extremt o-rullande?
<HeMan> einand: jag har iofs dålig koll på både windows och os x
<einand> HeMan: tja, igentligen har jag nog en skev syn på vad som är ett os.
<einand> HeMan: själva kärnan m.m. bryr jag mig inte så mycket om. UTan är mest programmen jag använder som är intressant, och dom är ju "rullandes".
<IBM> HeMan men det går väl att göra en ny installation som med ett orullande?
<HeMan> IBM: möjligt
<einand> tex, så länge det inte påverkar programmen jag använder, så bryr jag mig inte om om jag kör linux kärna 1,2,3 eller 4. Så länge den klarar av att lira de program som jag är nöjd med.
<HeMan> einand: det brukar ju bli problem med libbar som saker är beroende av, tex så var det jobbigt att få ekiga 3 att funka då det var beroende av en massa nyare libbar som inte funkade med gnome osv
<HeMan> IBM: men om jag slipper fundera på det så känns det bättre
<IBM> HeMan man kan alltid efter första installationen ta ett backup då blir det exakt som en ny installation
<einand> HeMan: jo, kan förstå det.
<einand> HeMan: får försöka fundera mera på hur man definerar min "OS-åskådning"
<HeMan> einand: och då är det fortfarande samma kärna och libc
<IBM> einand vad kör du för dist?
<einand> HeMan: vet inte riktigt vad gränsen för "OS" går
<einand> IBM: jag lirar Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
<einand> Jolla har släppts, är så grymt sugen på att beställa den
<IBM> einand vilken version 6 menar du windows vista
<einand> IBM: Windows 7
<IBM> einand aha
<IBM> einand ok
<IBM> einand kör du med mirc
<einand> 13:34:42 [freenode] einand [~einand@3gdev.com] requested CTCP VERSION from einand:
<einand> 13:34:46 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from einand: irssi v0.8.15
<einand> du kör på qwebirc ;)
<einand> med IE10
<IBM> einand kör du direkt med webbläsaren som jag gör just nu
<einand> nej, jag kör med irssi
<einand> kör irssi+screen över ssh
<IBM> einand finns irssi för windows
<einand> tror det, vet inte hur bra det är
<IBM> einand eller du menar med fjärrstyrning med ssh eller
<einand> japp
<einand> har en dator som står i amsterdam, som jag styr med ssh
<IBM> oj då
<HeMan> hmm, "fjärrstyrning", det är ju vanlig inloggning skulle jag säga...
<einand> HeMan: han har väl inte direkt fel heller
<IBM> har du ett hus där eller varför just där
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> einand: njae, jag skulle kalla ipmi för fjärrstyrning
<coobra> all ny hårdvara PÅ G
<coobra> :D
<coobra> blir bra detta
<einand> HeMan: tja, jag är på "avstånd" och jag "styr" över ssh, blir ju fjärrstyrning.
<HeMan> einand: fast du styr ju inte datorn, det är ju en inloggning på datorn
<HeMan> einand: med ipmi kan du fjärrstyra hårdvaran
<IBM> virtuellt styrning då
<HeMan> fast det är ju inte en styrning, det är ju bara en vanlig inloggning
<einand> HeMan: iaf, tills IBM lärt sig skillnaden, så tycker jag nog att man kan säga fjärstyrning till honom
<IBM> du loggar in som en extra användare
<IBM> rättare sagt
<HeMan> IBM: nej, jag loggar in som min vanliga användare
<IBM> med en ny terminal loggar du in
<IBM> så det blir indirekt dubbla användare eller ännu fler
<einand> inte dubbla användare, men flera inloggninar med samma användare
<HeMan> nej, det är fortfarande bara en användare
<HeMan> det är ingen direkt skillnad mot att öppna ett nytt fönster i X eller ta fram en till textkonsoll
<einand> enda skillnaden är att ena kommunikationen är krypterad
<IBM> så du kör textbaserat
<IBM> alltså openssh
<einand> IBM: du kan faktiskt tunnla grafiskaprogram över ssh
<HeMan> ssh är textbaserat
<einand> HeMan: nej ssh är inte textbasserat, därimot så är terminalen det ;)
<HeMan> einand: det var enbart text ett tag sedan har man lagt till en massa finesser
<einand> HeMan: man kanske lagt på det efterhand, men den har fullt stöd för att tunnla precis vad som helst idag ;)
<HeMan> einand: jo
<einand> nä, men seriöst tycker att vi skall sluta rätta varandra för smålöjliga saker
<HeMan> einand: med -W eller -w så kan du ju tunla exakt vad du vill
<einand> brukar köra -D fungerar oftast för mig
<IBM> men jag menar att du inte kör den grafiska openssh delen med den där extra kommandon
<einand> sedan så säger man oftast "Remote control linux" och då kommer ssh upp
<IBM> remote är fjärrstyrning också
<IBM> men jag menar att du inte kör den grafiska openssh delen med den där extra kommandon
<IBM> remote är fjärrstyrning också
<einand> IBM: iaf, med ssh så öppnar du en terminal på maskinen du sitter på, det är ingen skillnad på att göra det över ssh, eller öppna en terminal direkt på maskinen
<einand> fysiskt vid maskinen
<einand> IBM: det är därför som HeMan bråkar om det är fjärrstyrning eller inte
<einand> så, man kan omdeffinera det, ssh är inte fjärrstyrning, men det är fjärrinloggning
<einand> Så du loggar in fjärran, men "styr" lokalt
<IBM> det är en viss skillnad om någon sitter vid datorn samtidigt så är det inte säkert att han märker något det dyker inte upp någon extra terminal hos honom direkt
<einand> nä, körs ju som olika instanser av användare
<einand> men du kan ju starta terminalen för den som är inloggad om du vill
<HeMan> IBM: man kan ha flera skärmar och terminaler anslutna till samma dator och flera användare är inloggade samtidigt utan att "störa" andra
<IBM> ja ja
<HeMan> IBM: på samma sätt som man gör med ssh, fast ssh är över nätet
<einand> nu har jag julstädad min dator
<IBM> annars sa du att ubuntu och debian test är likadant förutom att debian är rullande
<IBM> ?
<IBM> ?
<HeMan> IBM: debian test är testspåret för utvecklingen av debian
<HeMan> IBM: så den är semi-rullande
<HeMan> IBM: dvs den rullar långsammare när det närmar sig release för debian
<QTmaxjezy> einand, jag julstädade datorn igår
<QTmaxjezy> 40 gb rensat i bilder
<IBM> vad är skillnaden mellan vanligt rullande och semi rullande?
<einand> flyttat allt ifrån "skit debian är absolut inte rullande
<einand> oj
<einand> skrev två saker samtidigt verkar det som
<HeMan> IBM: att målsättningen med Debian testing inte är att det ska vara en rullande distro
<einand> jag flyttade allt ifrån "skit" till old mappen
<QTmaxjezy> old mappen är smidig
<HeMan> IBM: så det råkar bli en rullande distro mellan debians releaser
<einand> QTmaxjezy: japp, är dock lite stor nu, 2TB
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<QTmaxjezy> min är bara 80 gb typ
 * einand tror han vart borta förlänge ifrån kanalen, så han glömt vilka som skulle vara på ignore och inte
<einand> QTmaxjezy: jo, jag jobbar med rätt stora filer. Bilder och video
<IBM> frågan är då vilket som är bäst debian test eller arch eller gentoo?
<QTmaxjezy> i framtiden kommer bilderna ta ca 1 gb utrymme styck, snacka om att vi behöver stora diskar då
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: finns diskar på 100 TB i disktillverkarnas labb redan nu
<einand> QTmaxjezy: njea, tror det är väldigt avlägset, jag kör en 16Pix bild okomprimerat, liggar på 100-150Mb
<einand> HeMan: hoppas det kommer snart
<einand> Om man bortser från jobbet, så producerar jag nog mellan 1 och 2 TB data per månad
<HeMan> einand: jo, men jag hoppas att btrfs blir klart(!) innan
<einand> och det är för att jag snålar, skulle nog vilja ha 3 gånger mera
<QTmaxjezy> data missbruk beivras
<QTmaxjezy> fan hela julen är förstörd :(
 * Barre fick indikationer att HAMR disk kommer någon gång i slutet på 2014/början av 2015. 40-50TB på 3.5"
<QTmaxjezy> 00
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, varför?
<IBM> vad är btrfs för något?
<Barre> IBM: ett filsystem
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, får inte tag på bitcoins så jag kan inte köpa julklapp till mig själv
<QTmaxjezy> kapiton är fortfarande nere och bankdagarna är få
<IBM> för linux iställer för ext4?
<IBM> för linux istället för ext4?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> och istället för lvm
<HeMan> och istället för md/dm
<Barre> och istället för md
<Barre> =)
<HeMan> men inte istället för backup! :-)
<IBM> frågan är då vilket som är bäst debian test eller arch eller gentoo?
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, de du snackade om sist?  Känns som att ifall en banktjänst av ngt slag strular på det sättet så borde de vara ersättningsskyldiga?
<Barre> alla är bäst, det är därför de alla finns. ;)
<einand> QTmaxjezy: tror det är fel ställe att hänga på för bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy> einand, jo,
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, jo, man tycker faaan att det borde vara så, men så kommer det inte bli.
<QTmaxjezy> han frånskriver sig allt ansvar ju
<QTmaxjezy> nu är julen sabbad och man får hänga på youtube istället
<IBM> är md och dm som lvm?
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, finns väl ngt slags kontrakt mellan er?
<IBM> vad är bitcoins någon slags qauntum?
<einand> IBM: beror på vad du vill göra
<einand> läste ni om den nöten som skyllde på coop att deras konto blev övertrasserat?
<IBM> vad menar du kan du ge ett exempel?
<einand> coop drog inte pengarna med en gång, utan dröjda 2 veckor. Så idioten fick minus -2400kr på sitt konto
<einand> Vem f-n räknar fel på 2400kr
<IBM> vad menar du kan du ge ett exempel?
<IBM> vad menar du kan du ge ett exempel?
<einand> IBM: jo personen hade kanske bara 2400kr kontot, så gick hon och handla för dom. Sedan efter 2 veckor så såg hon att hon hade 2400kr kvar på kontot och gick ochhandla för dom igen. Sedan dagen efter så drog coop 4800kr
<einand> då fick hon minus 2400kr
<einand> och det borde man ju veta själv, om man har pengar kvar eller inte
<QTmaxjezy> einand, nu kräver hon coop på skadestånd och gratis julmat?
<einand> QTmaxjezy: tja, coop betalar iaf övertrassingsavgiften (Vilket jag inte hade gjort om det var mina kunder)
<IBM> einand jag menade om 14:23
<QTmaxjezy> tråkigt, det är ju vi som får pynta det
<QTmaxjezy> kunderna
<IBM> einand 14:23 ville jag veta vad du menar
<einand> IBM: har du läst på, och förstår skillnaden mellan de olika distrona?
<einand> QTmaxjezy: jo men alltså, 50kr, men flera tusen. Särskilt om man är "fattig" hon var ensamstånde student
<einand> med en unge
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen.
<einand> då bör man hålla koll, iaf på tusenlappar
<IBM> einand jag är ute efter en dist med så många program som möjligt men med rullande release
<HeMan> IBM: men du ville inte köra gentoo eller arch?
<einand> IBM: då är Arch bäst, själv är jag en gentoo diggar men dom har fortfarande sedan några år problem med maintiners för sina paket
<QTmaxjezy> galen värld.
<einand> HeMan: finns väl ändå ingen bättre distro med rullande, som har lika många program som arch
<einand> i sitt föråd
<IBM> einand och helst något som bygger på debian eller redhat
<einand> IBM: men om du är så specifik, så vet du väl redan vad du vill ha
<einand> IBM: går så här, släng in en dist, prova den några veckor
<einand> IBM: Prova Arch
<HeMan> einand: var så otroligt länge sedan jag provade både gentoo och arch
<einand> IBM: vill du kunna optimera vartenda bit i datorn, släng in gentoo. men räkna med att du måste lägga otroligtmycket tid på det
<HeMan> einand: förra gången jag provade gentoo på riktigt hade jag en Pentium 233 MMX med 64 MB ram som jag ville få optimerad...
<IBM> vad är maintiners för något?
<einand> HeMan: då det tog en vecka att kompilera netscape ;)
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<einand> IBM: folk som bygger paketen du laddar ner
<HeMan> einand: mmm, jag gav upp när den stått och kompilerat över en vecka
<coobra> :p
<coobra> haha
<coobra> tider det :p
<HeMan> einand: det intressanta var att distcc över en 2.5 mbit/s adsl faktiskt gick snabbare!
<einand> HeMan: en kompis gjorde så med, sluta med att han byggde "live-cd" med distcc och tog med till skolan och lät 50 maskiner kompilera över natten
<IBM> måste gentoo kompileras packet för packet finns det inget färdigt som man kan bara ladda ner
<einand> IBM: de största finns färdiga, openoffice och firefox
<einand> fast idag så går det snabbt, en modernmaskin tar firefox typ 15min på
<HeMan> einand: jag skickade hårdvaran till elektronikåtervinningen och skaffade en grym maskin med 512 MB ram och över 1 GHz AMD!!!
<einand> HeMan: :)
<QTmaxjezy> HeMan, va kostade den?
<QTmaxjezy> 15k?
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: vilken?
<IBM> men sköter den kompileringen eller måste man göra allt själv?
<QTmaxjezy> din nya grymma maskin
<QTmaxjezy> back in the days
<QTmaxjezy> HeMan, såklart.
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: minns inte, det är ju snart 10 år sedan...
<QTmaxjezy> aha, men för tio år sedan var ju det inte speciellt hypersnabbt
<einand> IBM: fungerar nästan alltid automatiskt, typ som debian/ubuntu fast i stället för att installera färdiga binärrer, så kompilerar den
<QTmaxjezy> har en laptop med bättre specs från 10 år sedan.
<einand> IBM: sedan finns det oändligt antal optimeringsmöjlighet
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: nej, men vansinnigt mycket snabbare än en 233a
<QTmaxjezy> HeMan, jojo
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: jag köpte nog den billigaste hårdvaran som gick köpa då...
<QTmaxjezy> ungefär 5-6 k säkert
<QTmaxjezy> utan skärm
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: jag köpte den i delar så klart
<QTmaxjezy> jepp
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: tror inte ens jag köpte något chassi
<QTmaxjezy> byggde en liknande till min kusin runt 2000 talet
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: skruvade fast den på en plywood-skiva'
<QTmaxjezy> en classic
<IBM> men sedan när man installerar program packet sköts de också automatiskt eller får man kompilera själv?
<einand> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Steam+Machine+Teardown/20473
<HeMan> IBM: gentoo (och arch?) bygger paketen åt dig men på din egna dator om du valt det
<QTmaxjezy> einand, kontrollen såg lite b ut
<einand> HeMan: arch är en binär distro också
<HeMan> IBM: men det finns även färdiga om du har "rätt" optioner
<HeMan> einand: jo, men man kan få den att bygga lokalt om jag minns rätt
<einand> HeMan: hum.. kanske gick, fast jag har uppfattat det som att det fungerar på samma sätt som debian isf
<HeMan> men nu något viktigare; bullar!
<IBM> vilken har mest program och vilken är stabillare gentoo eller arch linux?
<einand> IBM: skulle nog säga Arch linux
<einand> stabiliteten handlar nog mera om, hur du själv confat det
<einand> båda har oftast cutting edge mjukvara.
<IBM> vilen har flest program och vilken är stabillare arch eller debian test?
<einand> Arch
<einand> eller tja, debian kanske har flera program
<Screedo> Nu en liten paus i vilken dist som har flest paket och som man slipper uppdatera med en gammal goding. :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W-s4pCPs5k
<Screedo> Jag diggar gitarristens gummistövlar :)
<IBM> och stabilliteten?
<Screedo> Den kommer ett ett par öl.
<Screedo> efter ett par öl.*
<IBM> mellan arch linux eller debian test?
<IBM> och stabilliteten?
<IBM> mellan arch linux eller debian test?
<IBM> einand och stabilliteten?
<IBM> einand mellan arch linux eller debian test?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Årets första LoCo-möte 19/1 20:00, läs mer : http://rre.nu/IRCMote30
<einand> fast en grej som jag uppfattat som viktigare, det är att både Arch och Gentoo verkar vara mera flexibla när det gäller att installera program som inte finns i deras föråd
<IBM> einand och stabilliteten?
<IBM> einand mellan arch linux eller debian test?
<einand> test kan ju krasa när som helst
<einand> ARch är ju ändå gjorts för att användas
<einand> ibland händer det tex att debian testing har beroende som inte går att uppfylla
<IBM> vilken dist bygger arch på respektive gentoo?
<IBM> gentoo var före än arch ändå har arch fler program hur kommer det sig?
<einand> dom bygger på sina egna
<einand> Gentoo har haft/har mycket interna bråk, så folk tröttnade och lämnade
<IBM> har både dessa t. ex. lxce och fxce?
<QTmaxjezy> jag ser en framtid där linux och windows går ihop och piskar mac
<einand> intressantare med OSX isf
<einand> går ihop med Linux
<QTmaxjezy> jag tycker linux + windows är intressantare
<QTmaxjezy> speciellt eftersom det finns ett krig där
<QTmaxjezy> fred kommer komma!
<einand> större delen av OSX är ju redan opensourcat och bygger på bsd/unix
<QTmaxjezy> windows inser att han varit en skitstövel och öppnar källkoderna!
<IBM> har både dessa t. ex. skrivbords miljön lxce och fxce?
<QTmaxjezy> IBM, båda har wiki sida!
<QTmaxjezy> där har de iaf något gemensamt
<einand> IBM: installera och testa, tiden du lagt ner här hade du kunnat installera både arch och gentoo tio gånger om
<QTmaxjezy> jag funderar på att göra en film och skulle behöva en huvudroll som spelar datorhacker
<QTmaxjezy> någon i norrlandsområdet som är sugen ?
<IBM> har de någon irc kanal?
<IBM> eller något liknande?
<einand> QTmaxjezy: lönen betalas i bitcoins ;)
<QTmaxjezy> einand, näe, fame"
<QTmaxjezy> men filmen handlar delvis om bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy> jag har så dåligt med coins nu
<IBM> vad är bitcoins och fame någon slags quantum?
<IBM> vilken film?
<QTmaxjezy> fame = kändisskap
<QTmaxjezy> bitcoins = pengar
<einand> bitcoins = digital valuta
<IBM> coins är väl växel?
<QTmaxjezy> växel är växel
<QTmaxjezy> coins är mynt
<IBM> eller mynt?
<QTmaxjezy> växel på en tusenlapp kan vara 2 x 500 lappar
<QTmaxjezy> utväxling av pengar ger fler pengar men med mindre värde per peng
<einand> coins = mynt, till skillnad från sedlar så är dom oftast av metal
<QTmaxjezy> eller lakrits
<MarioMario76> "För absolut bästa läskvalitet är därför rekommenderat att använda en iPad Retina, även om andra läsplattor eller datorskärmar fungerar minst lika bra."
<MarioMario76> Om de andra fungerar MINST lika bra, varför är det då rekommenderat att använda just en "iPad Retina"?
<IBM> kvant bitar är bäst?
<einand> MarioMario76: för att dom vet att iPad Retina fungerar bra, men att d et också finns andra som fungerar som är otestade
<MarioMario76> Hej, IBM. Jag vill köpa ett Model M från 1993, tack.
<IBM> alltså en kvant dator?
<MarioMario76> einand: Men "minst lika bra"...
<einand> IBM: finns ingen stabil kvantdator ännu
<einand> MarioMario76: ser inte felet i formuleringen
<IBM> nej
<QTmaxjezy> MarioMario76, det de säger med det är att ipad fungerar och rekommenderas, men andra enheter är bättre.
<IBM> det finns väl ingen än
<einand> IBM: jo
<IBM> förutom i labb
<IBM> de foskar inom såna datorer
<einand> stämmer
<einand> finns inga stabila
<IBM> när de väl funkar då är det hej då med dagens system
<einand> tror jag inte
<einand> en kvantmaskin kan inte fungera generellt
<einand> http://www.kelisec.com/index.php/f-a-q
<einand> vad tror ni om det skitsnacket då?
<einand> http://www.kelisec.com/index.php/method
<IBM> jo då den gör flera beräkningar samtidigt eftersom en kvant bit kan vara både 1 eller 0 då kan man tänka i upphöjd form hur mycket ännu snabbare det blir
<einand> fast fortfarande, så kan en kvantumdator bara göra en arbetsuppgift, och måste byggas för den
<MarioMario76> Ja, och dåliga grönsaker säljer de också.
<MarioMario76> På Kvantum, alltså. ICA Kvantum.
<MarioMario76> Men deras PC-datorer är nog sämst.
<MarioMario76> Bara gamla skrothögar som de ritat dit ett äpple på.
<einand> så det som är troligast, är att dagens teknik finns kvar, men assisteras med en kvantum
<HeMan> sen svarar väl en kvantdator mer sannorlikheter va?
<HeMan> s/mer/med/
<MarioMario76> "Njaaaa..."
<MarioMario76> "Det KAN vara 3. Men det kan också vara 8."
<MarioMario76> Vem vill ha en sådan dator?
<einand> Fast då måste det ju också vara sannolikt att det kan vara 3 eller 8
<HeMan> folk som jobbar med sannorlikheter?
<MarioMario76> Vad exakt gör en kvantdator?
<MarioMario76> Alltså på lägsta nivå.
 * einand längtar tills den dagen beräkningskraft är så snabb, så md5 och andra "hasher" ansers vara komprimerings tekniker
<MarioMario76> Är det något slags övernaturliga chip som... eh... på något sätt tolkar små grunkor som flyger runt där nere.
<MarioMario76> Kvant = innanför atomkärnan?
<IBM> nej utan kvant fysik
<MarioMario76> Va?
<IBM> inte det som protoner och neutroner är uppbyggda av utan kvant mekaniken från fysiken
<MarioMario76> Hmm.
<MarioMario76> Trodde hela poängen var att man inte visste riktigt vad som händer på så liten nivå.
<MarioMario76> Och att det därför händer en massa mysko där nere.
<MarioMario76> So man tydligen kan observera/mäta.
<IBM> den vanliga bit kommer också från kvant mekaniken
<MarioMario76> Skriver du på engelska med automatisk översättning eller något?
<IBM> alltså allt som är digitalt
<IBM> är tack vare kvant mekaniken
<huttan> gomorron :)
<MarioMario76> huttan-skuttan.
<MarioMario76> Butan är en gas.
<huttan> MarioMario76: hej kompis
<einand> https://github.com/philipl/pifs
<einand> finns redan en som gjort ett filsystem som bygger på det jag vill ;)
<IBM> men skillnaden mellan en vanlig bit och en kvant bit är att den kan både vara en 1 eller 0 tack vare detta ska man kunna göra många beräkningar samtidigt med andra ord är en elektron på flera ställen samtidigt
<einand> IBM: förklara hur den kan vara både och samtidigt
<einand> något måste ju tolka den
<IBM> man vet en idag inte varför kvant mekaniken funkar som den gör
<MarioMario76> Ja, för mig känns det mer som om man inte fattar ett dug av vad kvantfysik är.
<MarioMario76> Och att man försöker använda något man inte fattat.
<IBM> trots detta har man kunnat göra allt digitalt
<einand> kvant är inte digitalt
<IBM> man beräknar med sanolikheter
<IBM> man vet inte var en elektron befinner sig eftersom den kan vara på flera ställen samtidigt så man räknar med sanolikheter istället
<IBM> även fysiker vet inte varför det är så
<einand> NÃ¥gon som provat http://wifog.com/
<IBM> men det funkar och bevisen är dagens digitala värld
<IBM> vad är det för möte ikväll?
<IBM> är alla välkommna eller?
<IBM> vad handlar mötet om?
<IBM> får alla rösta eller?
<IBM> einand kvant är digital om du menar kvantfysiken elller rättare sagt digital är kvant
<einand> en kvantdator är inte digital
<einand> google har ett gäng kvantdatorer
<einand> vad dom gör har jag ingen aning om
<einand> Tammie
<einand> The woman who loves you unconditionally from birth, the one who puts her kids before herself and the one who you can always count on above everyone else
<einand> Tammie is an amazing, loyal and loving mom and friend, cross her or hurt her family and friends, she will definately RIP YOUR FACE OFF.
<IBM> einand kvant datorer bör använda kvant bitar men dagens kvant datorer kanske inte gör det helt eftersom man foskar forfarande utan de är någon slags hybrid och ganska misslyckande sådant än så länge så fort de kommer på hur man kan använda sånt då vänder det
<IBM> vad är det för möte ikväll?
<IBM> är alla välkommna eller?
<coobra> var det inte igår ?
<IBM> vad handlar mötet om?
<MarioMario76> Till Svenska motståndsrörelsen?
<IBM> får alla rösta eller?
<IBM> einand en kvant dator är mer än digitalt
<einand> möte i kväl?
<IBM> einand vad man ska kalla den eller bör kalla den är en annan femma de har väl inget riktigt bestämd sig
<IBM> einand vad man ska kalla den eller bör kalla den är en annan femma de har väl inget riktigt bestämd sig
<IBM> einand vad man ska kalla den eller bör kalla den är en annan femma de har väl inte riktigt bestämd sig än
<IBM> mötet är inte idag jag såg fel
<IBM> utan 19/1 20:00
<einand> IBM: jag ignorerar alla frågor du ställer mer än en gång. Du verkar sakna sans och vett, så tänkte tala om dig för dig
<MarioMario76> IBM är förmodligen ett AI-program.
<MarioMario76> Som körs på en 486:a.
<MarioMario76> Ingen superdator där.
<einand> MarioMario76: kanske är en kvantumdator ändå, för han verkar ju ställa alla frågor på en gång ;)
<MarioMario76> Men är han både vettig och ovettig?
<MarioMario76> "Han" (den) heter liksom IBM, pratar om kvantdatorer...
<einand> MarioMario76: all information blor ovettig om man inte bryter ner det i förståliga delar
<MarioMario76> Känns som att IBM testar honom här inne.
<MarioMario76> De utsåg väl detta till den största svenska chatten.
<einand> MarioMario76: kan vara, ett sätt att lära den svenska
<MarioMario76> Hehehe...
<MarioMario76> IBM: Jak heta vara MarioMario76, ja.
<einand> MarioMario76: aha, därför han ställer frågår, han vill lära sig linux och bästa distron om sig själv
<einand> så han kan hacka sig själv, och bygga skynet
<coobra> :o
<MarioMario76> :/
<MarioMario76> När MS-DOS och tidiga Windows var populärt gavs det ut otroligt välskrivna flera hundra sidor långa manualer... nu får man väl inte ens en slarvig "snabbstartsguide" längre?
<MarioMario76> Tjocka böcker på svenska om programmen. Då satsade man verkligen.
<MarioMario76> s/gavs det ut/följde det med/
<huttan_> windows e fail, har alltid varit
<Screedo> windows är underbart, kommer alltid att vara :)
<Screedo> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1400947701/drumpants-an-entire-band-in-your-pocket  <--- lol
<QTmaxjezy> håller med dig Screedo
<realubot> Jg har problem med Drupal. Får inte igång installationsskriptet när jag går inte på <IP>/drupal7/install.php
<realubot> Får bara upp en blank sida. Vad är fel?
<propus> realubot: r/w rättigheter?
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, tror du ska sätta in en IP adress där det står IP
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Ja. Det förstår jag.
<realubot> propus: Jag har testat att stta rw på alla.
<propus> realubot: prova restarta webb servern och mysql servern.
<realubot> propus: Jag har provat att starta om webbservern men tror inte att jag testade myswl.
<realubot> *mysql
<propus> ok
<bamsefar> realubot: Läs loggarna
<R4v3n> ngn mer som märkt att FB sabbat något i autentisieringen över xmmp igenom t.ex pidgin idag...
<R4v3n> "Not authorized" får jag, funkat tidigare hela veckan. och givetvis har jag prövat mina credentials och de funkar i webben..
<R4v3n> vad tippar ni, förändring i autentisieringen eller att av oförklarliga skäl gjort något för att externa IM klienter inte ska kunna nyttja deras "chatt"
<R4v3n> hände dessutom på både brorsans burk och på min... så nått har dem ju ändrat på sin sida
<realubot> bamsefar: Tack för tipset.
<coobra> någon på banhof här ?
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-21
<johanbr> wow... raspberry pi kodar om 1080p mpeg2 till h264 i ungefär halv realtid - inte illa!
<propus> johanbr: cool :)
<Screedo> God morgon
<propus> god morgon!
<Screedo> Nu är det snart jul :)
<propus> Jepp :)
<propus> vart nog snäll så du får nå klappar av tomten? :)
<Screedo> nä, är ju ingen sport då :)
<Screedo> själv då?
<propus> Hehe.. näeh får nog inga klappar jag.. :P
<Screedo> Undrar vad ett D-Link, har för mid det var D-Link, PCI närverkskort med 4 nic 10/100 är värt.
<propus> någon hundring skulle jag tro.
<Screedo> tror nog ett par hundringar, är ett server kort.
<Screedo> men har ingen aning, fick 2st med i en dator jag fick, skulle ha chassit.
<propus> släng ut de på ebay..
<propus> okej =)
<Screedo> satt en gammal P4 propp med 2st av dessa nätverkskort, har för mig att datorn har aggerat brandvägg någonstans :)
<propus> okej =)
<propus> Screedo: vad är de för modell ?
<Screedo> D-Link DFE-580TX
<Screedo> ebay visar $94
<propus> okejj coolt.. jag har ett dfe-570tx :)
<Screedo> vad ör skillnaden?
<propus> bra fråga :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> kan vara att ditt 570 är en tidigare års modell bara
<Screedo> kör du ditt nu?
<Screedo> har en liten fundering att prova den i en pfsense maskin, men, klarar den verkligen 100/100
<propus> nej jag anväder inte de nu.. de ligger bara och skräpar :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> de sålde Intel dual nic på tradera, om det var HP kort med intel nic på. Försökte buda på dem, säljaren hade nog fan fått tag på en hel pall, men man märkte att folk använde botar på dessa auktioner :/
<propus> hehe okej =)
<Screedo> behövde dem till min nas4free maskin :P
<Screedo> men, fick tag på några PCIX kort gratis så kör dem nu, tänker sätta upp iSCSI mellan mina ESXi maskiner och min Nas4Free maskin :P
<propus> okej nice :)
<ePax> 0_o
<Screedo> Om man skapar vlan i switchar, brukar man behöva få starta om switchen för att den ska tillämpa ändringarna?
<Screedo> likadant om man lägger till en port till ett vlan, eller det kanske kallas taggas? :)
<Screedo> jag har skapat ett vlan och lagt till två portar i den, sedan provar jag med att pinga via switchen men får "request timed out"
<huttan> gomorron kanalen
<Screedo> huttan: tjenixen
<huttan> Screedo: laget ?
<Screedo> det är bra
<Screedo> huttan: själv?
<huttan> Screedo: sitter o rullar min morron joint o ska ta en kaffe
<huttan> Screedo: dom switcharna jag fixat vlan pa har jag inte behovt starta om
<Screedo> huttan: ok
<blurkis> huttan,  :) :)
<Screedo> jag kan inte pinga
<Screedo> skumt som tusan.
<Screedo> håller på att sätta upp iSCSI mellan min nas4free och ESXi, tänkte köra vlan på den, men kanske inte behöver vara så avancerad i mitt hemmanätverk :)
<huttan> Screedo: men den kanske har som standard att vlan inte ska kunna prata emellan?
<huttan> Screedo: asch det kan du val vara, lagg nan virtuel box med databas eller natt pa ett vlan som bara e local :)
<huttan> Screedo: lite extra sakerhet skadar aldrig :p
<Screedo> jo, det har den, men, om jag pingar från switchen borde det gå, eller switchen går på det vlan som den är tilldelad... ahh.
<Screedo> switchen tillhör vlan default :P klart jag inte kan pinga över då. men fråga #2 då är ju om jag kan ställa in så jag kan pinga alla vlan från switchen.
<Screedo> jaja, blir till att prova sätta upp vlan igen på iSCSI då :P
<Screedo> inte mycket som gått min väg idag... lol
<Screedo> är kanske detta som kallas "learning by doing" :)
<realubot> Jag behöver hjälp att lösa ett etiskt dilemma.
<realubot> Folk klagar på att jag mailar för tidigt och att de vaknar av "plinget" i mobilen (eftersom alla är hippa och läser mailen i mobilen nu så har detta kommit att bli ett problem).
<realubot> Förr var det inget problem. Smartfånarna har skapat ett problem. Min kommentar till detta är:
<realubot> 1. Det går inte att förvänta sig att alla männsikor ska rätta sig efter att bara maila på kontorstider. Särskilt inte i en global värld där olika människor har olika kontorstider på dygnet.
<realubot> 2. Lösningen är istället att folk stänger av ljudet på telefonerna under natten.
<realubot> 3. Eller kanske bäst av allt: Att någon smart jävel skapar en funktion (finns redan?) som automatiskt stänger av telefonens (eller i.a.f. mailklientens) ljud visa tider på dygnet.
<realubot> Jag föreslår att mailklineten får inställningar för att inte använda operativsystemets meddelandetjänst vissa tider så att telefonen inte "plingar".
<realubot> Vad tycker ni?
<blurkis> jag kan känna spontant att det är upp till var och en att korrekt ställa in sina mailklienter varesig de är på mobilen eller datorn..
<blurkis> Sms däremot faller väl under lite andra former, då det är lite som att ringa. Och man ringer inte någon mitt i natten såvida man inte vet med sig att det är ok,
<Screedo> realubot: är man så jälva kåt på sin telefon att man har den bredvid sig dygnet runt, aka kan inte gå och skita utan smartphone, får man fan skylla sig själv om den väcker en. Sluta maila och skicka sms istället då eller ring. :)
<Screedo> då är deras gnäll befogat men annars, skit du i dem :P
<Screedo> huttan: här?
<realubot> Screedo: Jag låter gärna bli att maila personen på "fel tider" men jag tog mer upp frågan eftersom detta blir ett större och större problem ju fler som har smartfånar.
<realubot> Och som går till sängs med telefonerna.
<Screedo> jo, det jag menar är att världen har kommit till ett ställe där man har attityden, " jag har mailade dig, varför har du inte svarat" och " Jag ringde dig, varför svarade du inte".
<Screedo> för 15 år sedan så var det ingen som readerade inte om du inte svarade när någon ringde hem, man förstod att du inte var hemma och gjorde något annat. samma sak med mail.
<Screedo> sedan kan du ställ ain din smartphone när den ska synka mail.
<realubot> Screedo: Mm. Det är typ synken jag tänker på. Det är i.o.f.s. inget problem att telefonen synkar på natten nackdelen är att telefonen pingar. Så det bästa hade varit synk men pausat ljud (utan att stänga av ljudet på hela telefonen). Och så ska det vara användarvänligt så att vem som helst klarar att hantera inställningarna.
<Screedo> i android kan du ställa hur den ska synka, jag menara, om man nu har problem med sådana saker så kan man ställa in smartphonen att inte synka mellan 00:00 - 06:00 mån - fre  och andra tider lör - sön.
<Screedo> vi har samma fenomen på jobb, om man trycker bort folk, när man sitter i möte osv, så ringer de fan upp igen, om jag trycker bort dem 1-2 ggr och de fortsätter ringa så har man fan fel i huvudet om det verkligen inte brinner. Men folk tror de är så satans viktiga att man ska svara så fort de ringer. Jag brukar alltid ringa upp sedan när jag är klar med det jag höll på med. Helt
<Screedo> klart, ibland finns det gånger man måste svara för det är viktigt, då gör man det och smyger iväg. Men den här mentaliteten som håller på att byggas upp i vårt samhälle med att vi ska vara kontaktbara 24/7 är inte klok.
<Screedo> aka, varför har man telefonen bredvid sängen när man ska sova för natten? Lägg telefonen på laddning någonstans och sov en god natts sömn :)
<Screedo> Jag hade en kollega som till och med svarade när personen satt och sket.
<johanbr> en bekant till mig gick in på toan och hittade sin chef där (han hade glömt att låsa dörren)... chefen sitter där och läser en tidning - han försöker rädda situationen genom att säga "har du läst den här artikeln? den är riktigt intressant."
<Screedo> lol
<zhape> Nån som är e här o skulle kunna hjälpa mig med en sak angående ubuntu fileserver?
<zhape> är det ingen här:P?
<zhape> e det nån här :P?
<zhape> Is it someone here?
<andol> !ask | zhape
<ubot2`> zhape: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<zhape> Håller på o installerar webmin på min ubuntuserver, men så får jag felmeddelandet "Ignorerar webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse" hur fixar jag detta? vad beror det på?
<andol> 1) Överväg ifall du verklgien vill använda webmin, 2) by namn på filen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin till /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list
<zhape> Är helt ny på detta, följer en guide på nätet (http://quidsup.net/tutorials/?p=ubuntu-create-nas) tycker du webmin är dåligt eller varför borde jag inte använda det?
<andol> zhape: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873
<zhape> Hmm okej men vilket program borde jag använda istället då tycker du? ser inte några förslag på sidan du länkade
<andol> konfiguera manuellt via ssh/terminal?
<zhape> är som sagt ny på detta, kan inte så mycket än, har du nån bra guide för hur man gör detta? har 2 hårdiskar som jag skulle vilja köra i raid 0
<Screedo> zhape: denna guide har jag följt nät jag instalelrade min LAMP server.
<Screedo> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp
<Screedo> när*
<zhape> Tänkte inte köra LAMP server utan ssh/samba men den kan funkar endå?
<Screedo> är det samba du vill fixa?
<Screedo> ssh är en baggis
<zhape> aa det är samba
<zhape> ssh e ju enkelt antar jag, använder putty
<Screedo> då förmodar jag att du redan har satt upp en ssh server
<zhape> men är som sagt ovan, väldigt ny till detta
<Screedo> denna var nyttig. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<zhape> och följer denna guiden http://quidsup.net/tutorials/?p=ubuntu-create-nas
<zhape> och vet inte om du läste vad andoI skrev
<Screedo> jag håller med andol: lär dig konfigurera via ssh och terminalen.
<zhape> <andol> 1) Överväg ifall du verklgien vill använda webmin, 2) by namn på filen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin till /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list
<zhape> okej men har du nån bra guide för detta? får gärna vara på svenska
<Screedo> denna var bra också
<Screedo> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/06/install-samba-server-ubuntu-server-1204-lts.html
<Screedo> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Servrar/SAMBA-server,_dela_ut_filer_till_Windowsn%C3%A4tverket
<Screedo> på svenska.
<Screedo> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ <-- bra engelsk guide.
<zhape> kan väl helt enkelt kort o gott förklara vad jag vill ha ut av servern: kunna ladda ner filer från internet till servern och sedan streama det till enheter på nätverket samt kunna ladda upp mina egna filer (så som bilder o dokument)
<Screedo> och de andra datorerna är windows förmodar jag?
<zhape> yeoo
<Screedo> dum fråga, samba.. lol
<zhape> yepp*
 * Screedo ör trött efter allt pillande med ESXi och iSCSI osv. :P
<zhape> dum fråga? tror jag e lite dum som inte förstår den då:P
<Screedo> samba är för att dela ut mappar/filer till ett windows nätverk.
<zhape> men ja det är windows på alla datorerna, men sedan har jag en tv som har DLNA
<zhape> samt några ipads som också hade varit bra om jag kunna streama till
<Screedo> men bärja med den svenska guiden, den förklarar allt.
<Screedo> börja*
<zhape> okej men vad tycker du jag ska använda för "program" för att kunna ladda ner från andra datorer till servern?
<Screedo> När jag var helt grön på Linux, vilket inte är så länge sedan, så började jag med att sätta upp allt på en desktop version.
<Screedo> så had ejag ett gui att leka med, man känner igen sig då med windows.
<Screedo> när du har satt upp en samba server och delat ut en mapp så syns den linux maskinen i windows nätverk och du kommer åt mappen den vägen.
<zhape> och kan jag då helt enkelt bara gå in där via windows och lägga in program i mapparna då?
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> så länge du har skapat en användare i samba och gett den användaren rättighter på mappen.
<Screedo> men guiden på svenska förklarar allt.
<zhape> okej tack så jätte mycket
<Screedo> ingen fara
<zhape> en till sak bara
<Screedo> räkna med att klydda till det och svära lite, men det är bara att bita ihop, det är ett helt annat sätt att tänka på än windows, men när man får grepp på det så är det rätt så självklart. Och var inte rädd att ställa frågor här. Inte säkert någon svara med en gång men ställ bara frågan och så kommer det ett svar.
<zhape> om jag skulle vilja ladda ner på servern istället, så att min dator slipper stå på hela tiden bara för det, finns det något bra "program" för detta?
<zhape> om du fattar va jag menar
<Screedo> beror på vad du ska ladda ner för något.
<zhape> mest filmer
<zhape> från olika sidor
<Screedo> använd youtube också, finns många guider
<Screedo> finns program till det mesta.
<zhape> det har jag försökt med men är ganska kass på engelska så passar på o frågar nu ;P
<Screedo> ingen fara
<Screedo> fördelen med youtube är att du kan göra det samtidigt och pausa samt man ser hur de gör.
<Screedo> även om man inte hänger med på vad de säger.
<zhape> vet du nån bra snubbe som är svensk som gör guider då? eller då nån som man helt enkelt bara kan kolla på vad han skriver in och bara gör samma sak
<Screedo> Men ha med dig en stor portion av tålamod :)
<Screedo> du kan titta vad som finns på www.ubuntu-se.org finns en del guider där. Men de flesta guider är på engelska.
<zhape> Tålamod har jag väll endå, har installerat om ubuntu 5 gånger idag pga av det jag skrev ovan
<Screedo> hehe, känner igen det där :P
<Screedo> Som sagt, inte så längesedan jag satt där du sitter och jag har bara skrapat på ytan än så länge.
<zhape> haha aa men det är faktiskt roligt o lära sig ändå
<zhape> även om det jag vill ha är väldigt "simpelt"
<Screedo> visst är det roligt att lära sig.
<zhape> måste också fråga varför tycker du och andol att webmin inte e så bra? verkar som det är rätt många som använder det endå
<Screedo> sedan behöver du inte hänga upp dig på versinsnummer, 12.04, 13.10 osv, du använder terminalen likadant i alla versioner.
<zhape> okej det tänkte jag väldigt mycket på också, om jag ska ta det senaste eller inte
<Screedo> jag tänkte mest på guiderna, men du kan göra allt i en dekstop version som du kan göra i en server version. Om du vill ha gui.
<zhape> okej
 * Screedo håller på att kopiera över VM's från en datastore till en annan, vilken satans tid det tar :/
<zhape> Screedo är du kvar eller:P?
<lilleman72> tjosan alla glada
<lilleman72> jag försöker installera ssh-server på ubuntu 13.04 men ipnummer funkar inte som det ska ... servern ligger på en VM-server
<lilleman72> någon vänlig som kanske kan hjälpa mig?
<johanbr> lilleman72: vad menar du med "funkar inte som det ska" ?
<lilleman72> jag får felmess när jag ska ansluta
<blurkis> lilleman72, man när du ska ansluta med ssh till servern? Kolla först om du kommer åt serverns ip med ping.  Så att du verkligen kan utesluta att du inte kommer åt IP..
<zhape> Kör detta kommandot "gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers" och får felmeddalandet "(gksudo:1456): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" nån som vet vad det beror på?
<Screedo> gk är väl att man försöker lppna något graiskt.
<Screedo> men jag kan vara helt fel ute
<Screedo> prova med sudo gedit /etc/samba/sambausers
<zhape> :I Lyckas inte hitta något på google heller
<zhape> "Cannot open display: Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options."
<Screedo> gedit är typ som notepad, ja använder något som heter nano istället för gedit, ingen aning vilken som är bäst eller lättast, men jag har börjat med nano, det är bara att byta ut gedit mot nano.
<Screedo> ahh, du måste öppna el fil.
<Screedo> en*
<Screedo> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Screedo> så öppnar du textfilen.
<zhape> Tack :D!
<Screedo> np
<Screedo> but bara ut nano mor gedit och vise versa.
<Screedo> mot*
<KvaQ> vad är det närmaste man kan komma som ett distro till Linux from Scratch?
<E3-Fisk> Well.. Linux, bygg därifrån.  Eller så prövar du kanske Arch, inte så värst svårt
<E3-Fisk> Eller Gentoo om du vill ha lite utmaning.
<KvaQ> är det något svårt att bygga eget?
<blurkis> KvaQ, Ja.  Beror mycket på dig som person, men utgångsläget är att det är svårt. Framför allt om allt ska fungera och vara säkert.
<KvaQ> vad gäller det då?
<E3-Fisk> Hur pass intresserad är du? hur mycket kunskap har du?
<ePax> Kan man migrera .vdi os till kvm qcow2? Och bara köra dom som de är?
<KvaQ> har ingen kunskap, känner bara till LFS
<KvaQ> hade varit roligt bygga ett
<KvaQ> som en hobby
<E3-Fisk> Börja med Gentoo eller Arch då KvaQ :)
<KvaQ> vad är skillnaden att använda gentoo istället för LFS?
<larsemil> du får mycket gratis
<larsemil> på gentoo så har du en pakethanterare och paket med dependencies.
<larsemil> i lfs så får du göra allt själv.
<larsemil> jag har kört LFS till att kunna boota, men det tog enorm tid för att bara komma till att ha bash
<larsemil> men nu ska jag sova
<zhape> frågade detta innan: "Håller på o installerar webmin på min ubuntuserver, men så får jag felmeddelandet "Ignorerar webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse" hur fixar jag detta? vad beror det på?" så fick jag svaret:"byt namn på filen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin till /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list" ,men får fortfarande samma meddelande, någon som vet varför?
<ePax> zhape, Ladda ner bara deb filen ocn installera den.
<ePax> och*
<ePax> zhape, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-webmin-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-server.html
<zhape> Tack, ska pröva detta
<zhape> så fort jag kör "sudo apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl libpam-runtime libio-pty-perl apt-show-versions python" så får jag felmeddelandet igen
<ePax> zhape, Kommentera bort de tsom du har lagt till i etc sources
<ePax> i /etc/apt/sources.list
<zhape> ehm är helt grön på detta så förstår inte riktigt vad du menar
<zhape> men antar att jag slår inte sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ePax> kör bara "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprade -s" utan "
<ePax> hela kommandot i en rad
<ePax> och copy past felmeddelandet här... är den längre en 3 rader använd paste.ubuntu.com
<zhape> N: Ignorerar "webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse N: Ignorerar "webmin.list." i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den har en ogiltig filändelse N: Ignorerar "webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse N: Ignorerar "webmin.list." i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den har en ogiltig filändelse
<zhape> om det då va det du menade
<ePax> zhape, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ePax> eller enklare
<ePax> kör ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ePax> om webmin.list finns där ta bort den
<ePax> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list
<ePax> efter det
<ePax> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -s
<ePax> Och se om du får någon felmedelande.
<ePax> Om du inte frå det då kan du återgå till att installera webmin från en .deb
<zhape> när jag kör rm kommandot så får jag fel medelandet "rm: kan inte ta bort ”/etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list”: Åtkomst nekas"
<ePax> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list
<zhape>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ webmin  webmin.list. och sen när jag kör sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list så får jag rm: kan inte ta bort ”/etc/apt/sources.list.d/webmin.list”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<zhape> oj då
<zhape> är det att det är . efter list också..
<zhape> okej nu finns bara webmin där
<zhape> får samma meddelande som förut "N: Ignorerar "webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse N: Ignorerar "webmin" i katalogen "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" eftersom den inte har någon filändelse" när jag körde sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -s
<ePax> men kolla om du har någonting där
<ePax> det som du har lagt till i sources.list.d är webmin webmin.list.
<ePax> ta bort det
<ePax> lycka till
<realubot> Måste man ha Facefuck för att använda Spotify nu?
<blurkis> realubot, jag har inte hört varken det ena eller andra, men jag kan logga in på spotify via både mitt facebook-konto och mitt spotify-konto..
<realubot> blurkis: Det går nog via Spotify-konto. Det var jag som fick fel för mig.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-22
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<Screedo> God morgon
<swecarp> god morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl med swecarp?
<swecarp-1> Screedo:  hur har du det?
<Screedo> swecarp: här är det bra, snart julafton så barnen är som tokingar...
<swecarp> hehe
<andyland> God morgon!
<lilleman72> hur ändrar jag ip nummer til statiskt?? guiden jag har provat funkar inte
<lilleman72> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<lilleman72> har löst det...man är ju blind som en gnu...missade en bokstav :P
<blurkis> lilleman72, du leker server? :)
<lilleman72> typ :P
<blurkis> för på vanlig dator är det ju skitenkelt. Bara att kryssa bort dhcp :)
<lilleman72> på en virutuell maskin
<coobra> man ska leka
<coobra> då lär man sig snabbast
<lilleman72> ja annars lär man sig inte
<einand> s[, d[ har jag min f;rsta semester p[ 7[r
<MarioMario76> Tydligen tog hjärnan semester också.
<einand> nä, men mina åäö stack till en annan ort, fick hämta dom igen
<einand> åker tåg nu, rätt lungt
<einand> kanske jag hinner koda färdigt min mailserver
<BaroMeter> einand: mail server, vilket föll valet på
<einand> BaroMeter: en egen
<einand> de som finns uppfyller inte min krav
<BaroMeter> einand: knackat kod från gruden i C ;-)
<einand> go.lang
<einand> men jo
<einand> imap och smtp server
<BaroMeter> det e inte illa
<einand> en av de lite coolare grejerna är att all inkommande e-mail krypteras mot denpubklika pgp nyckeln. så jag lagrar aldrig något ekrypterat
<einand> okrypterat
<BaroMeter> är det inte samma som darkmail vill åstakomma
<einand> även utgående krypteras, om det finns en pubklik nyckel, dock så gillar jag inte funktionen att servern gör det, så plockar nog bort funktionen sedan
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> hittat ett js, som kan dekryptera gnupgp, så har snart webmail stöd
<BaroMeter> det e snyggt
<einand> använder sig av file apiet i html5 så fungerar på ie10, safari, fx, chrome, android och ios
<BaroMeter> Jag ska inte säga något, kan inte programera för fem öre. Började att snegla på JavaScript nyligen, det tack vare Node JS.
<einand> BaroMeter: det är grymt trevligt
<BaroMeter> einand: är det google specar man ska koda efter
<einand> ?
<BaroMeter> V8
<BaroMeter> versionen JavaScript engine
<einand> du menar så, tror nodejs har sitt egna api
<einand> som du skall följa
<BaroMeter> det har dom
<einand> japp
<einand> tänkte koda min mail server i nodejs förs
<einand> t
<huttan> morron kanalen
<einand> mörrn
<lord4163> einand: varför skulle du göra en ny mejlserver?
<einand> lord4163: varför inte?
<coobra> yahhooo
<coobra> :D
<coobra> hotmail äger
<coobra> :D
<coobra> lol
<einand> jag fick en sjuk ide, alla sedlar har ett mönster så man inte kan redigiera eller öppna bilder tagna på sedlar i photoshop. funderar på att göra en t-shirt med samma mönster
<lord4163> einand: vilket slöseri av tid, det finns ju mejlservrar, det e bättre att du hjälper till med en av dem?
<einand> lord4163: kanske är slöseri med tid för dig, men inte för mig.
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> einand: det hade helt klart varit coolt att komma till jobb med en sådant T-Shirt :)
<einand> värsta är att det är oftast på drivrutins nivå,  många scanrar vägrar scanna bilder med "koden" på
<lord4163> einand: det är det ju. vad är det som är fel med till exempel postfix eller opensmtpd?
<einand> lord4163: garanterat inget fel på dom, uppfyller inte mina kriterier. Sedan så vill jag lära mig
<lord4163> einand: som?
<einand> tja, delade kontont, kryptering, nosql lagring, automatiskt gnupgp
<einand> direktkoppling mot min webmail
<einand> saknar många enterprise lösningar
<lord4163> einand: det är bara att hjälpa till med mailpile då och lägga till dina önskemål? :) https://www.mailpile.is/
<einand> lord4163: varför inte göra en egen, där jag har full kontroll
<einand> och går snabbare
<lord4163> einand: det är bara lite jobb som aldrig kommer att bli färdig.
<lord4163> einand: Dessutom ser jag NoSQL inte som en fördel.
<einand> lord4163: tråkigt för dig, själv upplever jag det som marknat prestandaökning
<lord4163> einand: Jag har hellre att mina servrar är stabila och att mejlen sparas på ett säkert sätt hellre än att använda MogolidDB som är snabbare men kan typ krasha och datan skrivs inte.
<einand> lord4163:finns andra databaser än mongodb
<lord4163> Har dock lite mer förtroende i MariaDB och PostgreSQL
<einand> Kör mariadb också
<einand> urk, stockholmare på tåget, och dom pratar sitt babyspråk
<einand> "Min hund heter anakin skywalker, men jag gillar inte sånt trams som starwars" sa stockholmaren
<lilleman72> hur resettar man hela nätverket till orginal?
<MarioMario76> Vad sade babben då? "EY LEEEEN JA KÅMER FUKKIN CUTTA DEJ BREEE"?
<MarioMario76> Tar fjant-08:or framför det vilken dag som helst.
<einand> MarioMario76: vet faktiskt inte
<BaroMeter> einand: det e la trevligt med lite sällskap :-)
<einand> BaroMeter: bara dom inte är stockholmare
<BaroMeter> einand: äh många snygga tjejer där ;-)
<einand> tror jag inte på
<einand> kan man vara "rasist" mot folk i en viss stad? Är det då stadist=
<BaroMeter> :-)
<BaroMeter> det är nog bara i 08 området man hittar alla Linux chicks
<einand> vet jag inte
<einand> skall dra nu, är äntligen i lund,
<andol> einand: Läste lite snabbt i backloggen, angående mailen och automatiskt krypterande. Koll på det arbete som https://leap.se/ gör inom området?
<Screedo> Lund, var ett tag sedan jag var där :)
 * andol är även han tågresande, på väg mot Götet.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> harni utgått från samma ställe? :)
<andol> Screedo: Nje, rätt säker på att einand inte är Linköpingsbo.
<Screedo> andol: ingen aning vad han är för bo.
<larsemil> Kvällens julpyssel: http://larsemil.se/utvardering-s4a-cat/
<Peyam> va händer grabbar o tjejor
<huttan> hej Peyam
<Peyam> tjena
<huttan> Peyam: hur mår du idag?
<Peyam> jodå . hetl okej
<Peyam> själv?
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-15
<peyam> Hej
<kes0> Wuuuu feel the flow wuuuuu
<HeMan> Morrn!
<gkeen> morgon
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<HeMan> är det dags att börja testa 15.04 snart?
<propus> HeMan: är 15.04 ute nu?
<Linda^> det är väl ändå 14.10 som är senaste?
 * realubot stör sig på att alla sajter som publicerar nyheter inte har feeds.
<propus> Linda^: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<propus> Linda^: tydligen så finns 15.04 :)
<Linda^> jaha, jag var inte och grävde bland images
<Linda^> trodde de släpptens år.månad
<Linda^> släpptes*
<HeMan> 15.04 finns som daily build men är inte släppt
<HeMan> tror inte ens en alfa släppts
<Linda^> jahaja
<propus> okejs.-
<Linda^> jag har noll koll :(
<Linda^> nu ska jag sova! Härrå.
<HeMan> ah: alpha 1 den 18:e december
<HeMan> fast jag borde wipea min laptop helt och börja med 14.10 och btrfs only först
<propus> HeMan: jag har då gått över till Linux Mint.. gillar inte ubuntus desktop.
<HeMan> propus: ok
<HeMan> propus: sist jag kollade hade Mint så konstig patch-strategi
<HeMan> propus: jag funderar dock på att köra Fedora
<propus> HeMan: okej.. gillar mint med mate desktopen.
<HeMan> propus: kanske går köra https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-mate
<propus> okejs.
<gkeen> Problem med Telia idag också?
<einand> gkeen: telia har jämt  problem
<blurkis> testing,
<Spookan> Ett två ett två! ;)
<Philip5> Stockholm- Motala... Stockholm- Motala...
<propus> någon som kan det där med diskless kluster?.. har problem med att alla noder har samma hostname.. hur löser jag det?
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-16
<einand> ny ptr
<pipi-> Vad vill ni läsa om och se på en webbsida med guider för Linux?
<pipi-> just nu är det mest basic guider som går igenom hur du installerar olika distros, vad GNU är osv
<ePax> pipi-, http://www.howtoforge.com/
<pipi-> ePax: mina planer är att skapa en svensk sida för linux-guider och info
<pipi-> de flesta guider är på engelska
<ePax> ok
<ePax> Det stämmer nog
<ePax> PÃ¥ howtoforge har du en hel del howtos om hur man installerar det mesta
<pipi-> mm såg det, kan kolla där och översätta deras guider
<pipi-> tack för tipset
<ePax> Det var så lite så
<kes0> Bilder på dom olika installations stegen kanske
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e ag farbror Peyam
<peyam> Hej
<uffe_> Tjena
<peyam> va görs
<uffe_> sitter och blir nostalgisk... länge sen man ircade
<peyam> nice
<peyam> val igen snart
<uffe_> du menar #omval2015
<peyam> ja
<uffe_> mmm det är ju så
<peyam> gillas?
<uffe_> valet? Tja... vad ska man säga...
<uffe_> jag antar att jag tycker gör om, gör rätt
<uffe_> du?
<peyam> va ska du rösta på?
<uffe_> :)
<uffe_> jag ligger ganska långt vänster ut
<peyam> cooly
<peyam> t
<uffe_> och du
<peyam> V
<uffe_> hahaha ... röd front!!
<peyam> ja
<uffe_> vi får hoppas att det går bättre den här gången
<peyam> ja
<uffe_> vad kör du för irc-klient?
<peyam> xchat
<uffe_> ahh ok... jag installerade precis irssi och kör i terminalen... lite väl geeky kke
<peyam> ja irssi är bra
<peyam> vet ej vf jag tog bort skiten men terminal.- irc är mkt nice
<uffe_> ja fast jag har glömt allt... sitter och googlar allt :S
<peyam> jaha
<uffe_> näe... dags att ge sig för idag. Trevligt att råkas...
<peyam> japp det samam
<peyam> gonatt
<uffe_> natti
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-17
<peyam> salam
<peyam> hej
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<Linda^> Oh no!
 * Linda^ hides
<Prezident> Vada?
<Linda^> vadar du?
<Peyam> jag är här
<Peyam> jag rakat skallen med rakhyvel
<Linda^> Grattis.
<Prezident> Rasist?
<Peyam> tack Linda^
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> jag rasist?
<Linda^> Klart du är!
<Peyam> kan en kurd vara rasist i Sverige?
<Linda^> Ja.
<Peyam> inte jag
<Peyam> jag gillar människor
<Peyam> men vissa människor är dumma
<Peyam> i huvet
<Peyam> som windows användare
<Linda^> huvudet*
<Peyam> Linda^: hur old are you?
<Linda^> Varför frågar du på engelska?
<Prezident> Svengeslska.
<Peyam> ja typ
<Linda^> Det var iofs enbart engelska ord, så det var bara engelska där. Ingen svengelska.
<Peyam> Linda^: jag vill ta reda på om jag har ngn chans på dej
<Peyam> men det kan jag göra sen
<madbear> huhuhu
<Linda^> Peyam: Det har du inte. Av ganska många anledningar faktiskt.
<Peyam> upplys mig
<Peyam> är det för att jag är bätte på linux än dej?
<Linda^> Den mest uppenbara.. 1. Du är gift! Ganska nyligen också.
<Linda^> 2. Du kan inte stava :D
<madbear> hahahaha
<Peyam> juste
<madbear> 3. Du är Linda^s bror
<madbear> ...
<Peyam> ja men det är ju inge fel på att ha två kvinnor
<Linda^> madbear: he's not! Mina bröder är inte gifta, eller muslimer :o
<Peyam> är ej muslim?
<Linda^> Peyam: Nej, som muslim är det ju okej att ha 4 kvinnor?
<Linda^> Du har ju själv sagt att du är det.
<Peyam> jag behöver väl inte vara muslim för att ha flera fruar?
<Peyam> näää?
<Linda^> Det sa jag inte.
<Linda^> Men jo, du har fan skrivit här att du är muslim. Det var en diskussion om griskött och allt minns jag. Menar du att jag har drömt allt? :(
<Linda^> madbear: Jag är hungrig! Var är min mat? :(
<Peyam> nej men jag kan ha lekt att vara muslim. för jag är nog den största islam kritikern jag själv känner till. jag kännetecknar mig inte som en muslim, utan som en gudatroende
<madbear> Linda^: laga nå rå
<Peyam> jag ska själv käka snart
<Linda^> madbear: Tänkte att du skulle laga, vafan!
<Peyam> fan
<madbear> :D
<Peyam> Linda^: kom hit du får vad du vill
<Linda^> No!
<Peyam> jag lagar vad du vill
<madbear> du ser, den perfekta mannen
<madbear> jag röstar på Peyam
<Peyam> ja.
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Den perfekta mannen, som redan har en fru!
<Peyam> jag ska skämma bort dej. mata dej och köpa presenter till dej
<Linda^> dig*
<Peyam> orka
<Linda^> Det är lika många tecken!
<madbear> Peyam: du e ju oxå ordmärkare
<Linda^> Klart du orkar.
<madbear> i denna kanalen!
<madbear> så ni e som gjorda för varann
<Linda^> Hörru madbear! Nu tar vi det lite lugnt.
<madbear> its the truth and nothing but the truth
<Peyam> madbear: tack. Linda^ är mkt svår. tror det beror på att hon vet att jagh är en passionerad älskare
<madbear> hahahaha
<Linda^> mkt...
<Linda^> seriöst!
<Linda^> Jag får ont i ögonen :(
<madbear> mm, görs Linda^ ?
<Linda^> madbear: Väntar på min mat!
<madbear> saknar max och real
<Peyam> madbear: det heter "vgd?" nft
<madbear> va
<Linda^> exakt.. va!
<Linda^> Han hittar på enga förkortningar.
<Peyam> vgd = vad gör du nft = nu för tiden
<madbear> ...
<Peyam> Linda^: gillar du skalliga män?
<Linda^> Peyam: Nej
<Peyam> oj
<Linda^> Det ska vara hår på huvudet om detta är möjligt!
<Linda^> Är man flint så är man.
<Linda^> Men är man inte så tycker jag att man kan låta det finnas lite hår på huvudet.
<Peyam> ja men man säger man får starkare hårrbotten om man rakar
<Peyam> ska hämtas mat
<Linda^> Eh.. starkare hårbotten?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> det är som man rakar sig
<Peyam> det blir tjockare
<Peyam> innan man börjar tappa hår
<Peyam> när man väl tappat hår så blir det inget
<Linda^> jeje
<Peyam> ;)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | ubuntu-se.org har driftsproblem, felanmält hos operatör
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Guest62411> hej är det någon som har erfarenhet av cerverprogram ubuntu är det lätt att sköta
<Laban> Jag kör några ubuntuservrar.
<Laban> Tycker att det är rätt lätt... men jag har ju kört det i ett gäng år.
<Guest62411> ok jag har bygt en cerver som jag vill prova vilket cerverprogram tycker du att jag ska börja med
<Guest62411> tar ner ubuntu cerver 14,10 nu
<Guest62411> är det den du har eller
<Guest62411> tappade bort laban där finns det någon annan som vet om server ubuntu 14,10 är bra
<Guest62411> oki jag instalera den nu så återkommer jag om det krånglar
<Laban> Undrar vad han ville att servern skulle göra...
<einand> Laban: troligtvis cerva honom ;)
<Barre> kanske jobbade på cervera?
<EAG> nån som har koll på om det går att hålla isär/ihop olika mediawiki-installationer så att man kan ha sidor som matchar varandra, men inte är sökbara i respektive installation?
<Henke_boi> Kan någon hjälpa mig med att fixa så att jag kan få igång Steam igen, samt att spela spel som t.ex CS 1.6 / GO. Problemet ligger i grunden att jag hade vsync på och ville få av den, gick inte via vanliga inställnings alternativ via Counter-Strike. Så jag installerade AMD Catayst control, och nu så får jag detta meddelande när jag startar Steam: "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performan
<Henke_boi> ce problems.
<Henke_boi> For more information visit https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457."
<EAG> en NFS-fråga: har någon en lösning på det här: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1320658?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1320658 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Kerberos NFSv4 mounts from FreeBSD server fails with "mount.nfs4: mount system call failed"" [High,Confirmed]
<HeMan> EAG: jag har kört NFS med kerberos med Linux-server
<HeMan> EAG: det var lite halvtrixigt
<HeMan> EAG: rpc.idmapd och rpc.gssd går kör i debug-läge
<HeMan> EAG: minns inte om det var både på server och klient jag var tvungen att fixa med dom
<HeMan> EAG: hmm, undrar om jag inte var tvungen att fixa med rpc.svcgssd med
<HeMan> EAG: du får gärna berätta om du får igång det, skulle vilja prova med zfs på FreeBSD pga nfsv4-acl'er
<EAG> HeMan: problemet är att den frågar efter kerberos trots att jag inte kör det
<HeMan> EAG: ah!
<EAG> det blir någon konstigt följdfel om jag slår av det
<EAG> explicit
<EAG> så kort o gott: mina nfsmounts funkar inte längre :(
<EAG> jag har googlat men hittar ingen lösning
<HeMan> kan du inte forcera till nfsv3 då?
<HeMan> eller vill du köra v4?
<EAG> jag har provat att montera med det men inte lyckats. Jag skriver väl fel :)
<EAG> nä för min del spelar det ingen roll
<EAG> jag är tillbaka om en stund.. ska äta en pizza bara. då kan jag posta vad som dyker upp i syslog när jag håller på
<HeMan> kan du prova stänga av nfsv4 på servern?
<larsemil> EAG: vi har stött på en del problem med nfs och zfs från freebsd med lock eller vad det heter
<larsemil> EAG: file locking
<EAG> bah... jag blir sur nu
<EAG> det står klart och tydligt i nfs-kernel-server "# To disable NFSv4 on the server, specify '--no-nfs-version 4' here"
<EAG> men det fungerar fasen inte
<EAG> /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server: line 13: --no-nfs-version 4: command not found
<EAG> jag verkar inte få ordning på vare sig servern eller klienten
<EAG> nfsservern är på en 12.04 och klienten på en 14.04
<larsemil> oGG är riktigt vass på nfs
<EAG> nu klagade inte omstarten på nfs-kernel-server iaf med ett par "-tecken
<EAG> men jag får fortfarande felmeddelande om nfs4
<EAG> märkligt att det där kan slinka igenom som en bugg
<oGG> EAG: du har förmodligen skrivit ` istället för '' i filen. gör jag så får jag exakt samma fel för att scriptet försöker köra det som står innanför fnuttarna.
<EAG> oGG: ok, jag tror iofs att det blev rätt, men jag ska prova igen!
<EAG> oGG: själva felmeddelandet vid omstarten av nfs-kernel-server försvinner ju, men inget händer vid själva monteringen
<EAG> när jag avbryter den får jag: "NFS: nfs4_discover_server_trunking unhandled error -512. Exiting with error EIO" i syslog
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-18
<Coffe> Förslag på bra rdp klient som stödjer klipp å klistra gärna även free resize
<HeMan> Coffe: winconn ska tydligen vara bra
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har dock aldrig testat den
<Coffe> HeMan:  ska kolla det
<Coffe> de har inte hänt något där på 107v
<HeMan> heh
<Barre> Coffe: det kan ju vara så att den är extremt stabil (förmodligen inte, men ändå) ;)
<Coffe> Barre:  man kan ju hoppas.
<Linda^> Morrn
<propus> någon som kan det där med diskless kluster?.. har problem med att alla noder har samma hostname.. hur löser jag det?
<propus> någon som kan det där med diskless kluster?.. har problem med att alla noder har samma hostname.. hur löser jag det?
<Barre> propus: ett sätt är att låta hostname vara osatt och sätta hostnames via DHCP med static lease
<Barre> om det är rätt sätt låter jag vara osagt
<propus> Barre: okej.. tack.. hade velat att det fixas i boot uppen.. nåja får forts
<propus> fortsätta mixra :P
<gkeen> stödjer .se registrar lock?
<ePax> Har uppgraderat en server till 14.04 lts där vi hade roundcube... nu får jag inte roundcube att fungera.. får error 500 service not avaliable... upplopplingen till databasen fungerar som den ska så som den finns uppsat i db.inc.php... Någon som vet vad det kan vara för bök?
<Barre> inget i apache2 loggarna som kan avslöja vad som händer/inte-händer
<Barre> är db.inc.php läsbar av apache2 usern? Är php-mysql installerad och aktiverad?
<ePax> php-mysql är installerad och aktiverad, dbinc har chmod 600
<ePax> Den är läsbar av apache usern dock kanske för låg chmod
<ePax> Sorry den är 644
<Barre> 644 borde räcka, vänta..
<ePax> ok
<Barre> ePax: ser att min installatino kör en fil som numera heter defaults.inc.php, där ligger min sql-config. Filen har 644
<Barre> jag kör roundcube 1.0.3
<ePax> Det här måste vara en mycket äldre version
<ePax> det jag har är main.inc.php och db.inc.php, har ingen default.inc.php inte vad jag ser
<ePax> Ah... Den här är nog på tog för gammal verson av roundcube.. bör nog fösöka confa den som finns i ubuntu repos
<ePax> Barre, Det fixade sig med ren instalation av roundcube från ubuntu repos... Dock det som jag fick ändra på är uppkopplingen till databasen, lite hårdkotad i nya db.inc.php
<Barre> ePax: grejt
<pipi-> god kväll gubbar och qvinns
<Philip5> pipi-: det är hockey på tv så då är det tyst i linuxkanalerna ;)
<pipi-> haha :p
<Philip5> :P
<pipi-> går det bra i matchen?
<Philip5> vi leder
<Spookan> Vilka spelar?
<Philip5> sverige-tjeckien
<Philip5> 40 sek kvar på matchen
<Philip5> och där vann vi med 6-4
<Philip5> och nu slåss de för att de förlorade
<screedo> lol
<propus> godkväll!
<Philip5> pipi-: du ser... så fort hockeyn är slut så blir det liv i luckan här med godkväll-önskningar och allt möjligt ;)
<peyam> ja så e det
<sandelius> En välbehövlig paus i SHL för oss Lakejer :)
<sandelius> Philip5
<Philip5> sandelius: snart börjar jvm och det brukar vara underhållande för hockeyfolk
<sandelius> Philip5 Japp det är bra mkt mer intressant än senior VM.
<Philip5> det brukar vara händelserik hockey
<HeMan> 11 poäng till tvåan, skön julvila med det att stå på
<Philip5> HeMan: vad säger du för kryptiskt?
<peyam> clear
<peyam> hej
<peyam> ngn snäll själ här?
<peyam> Linda^: vgd?
<peyam> einand: vgs
<peyam> d
<propus> jag är här.. men jag är inte snäll ;)
<peyam> omg omg
<peyam> hur kan du inte va det
<propus> varför ska man vara snäll?
<propus> Jiihaaa!!! nu funkar mitt beowulf kluster! :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-19
<peyam> hej
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> prata
<peyam> pleae
<peyam> jag vet at ni nite sover
<propus> God morgon!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 10/2-2015 kl 20:00
<blippe> Någon som provat nethack 3.5 (den läckta såskoden?)
<sandelius> Det ända som håller mig kvar vid OS-X nu är min Cinema skärm... Någon som vet om det finns en likvärdig till PC?
<blippe> sandelius: det är väl en vanlig PC-skärm med mini-display-port?
<sandelius> blippe den är optimerad för en mac dator. Funka skulle det göra men inte göra den rätvis
<sandelius> rättvis
<blippe> vad gör den speciellt?
<sandelius> blippe bildkvalitén
<sandelius> det enda jag sett som klår den är retina desplayen på min MB Pro :)
<blippe> sandelius: vad gör den speciellt om den blir kopplad till en mac?
<sandelius> blippe hur menar du?
<blippe> jag undrar vad du menar.
<propus> sandelius: vad menar du?
<Laban> LÃ¥ter som Apple-propaganda
<Laban> Nog för att jag också diggar lite i-prylar och tycker att deras marknadsavdelning är grymma.. men det där låter bara dumt.
<propus> en aning.. tror dock han skulle få lika bra bild med en "PC" skärm med 4k.
<Laban> Kan iofs vara så att det inte går att ställa ljus/kontrast osv direkt med en OSD, utan bara via program på Mac:en
<Laban> Så därmed blir den "mac-optimerad".
<propus> ahh fast frågan är ju hur mycket bättre det blir.. om blåtta ögat kan uppleva skillnaden?
<blippe> propus är den 4K ?
<einand> blippe: den kör dubbla bandbredden än minidisplay, har för mig deras 4k skärm lirar 2 thunderbolt 2.0 kanaler (40Gbs)
<blippe> jag förstår fortfarande inte hur den är optimerad för mac, och hur den skulle bli sämre på en win/nix/plan9/amiga/floppyos-burk...
<Laban> blippe: Auto-blur som stängs av om den kopplas till Mac? ;)
<Meerkat> jag missar alltid möten.
<realubot> Finns det någon fördel med headset jämfört med mic+hörlurar annat än att headset är allt-i-ett?
<[F]adE> Någon som kan python? Försöker ladda in ett script till xchat men får följande:
<[F]adE> <!DOCTYPE html> , syntax error på den
<[F]adE> Vad är fel i den koden? :S
<sandelius> [F]adE släng upp en gist
<[F]adE> sandelius, sorry var mitt fel. Hade råkat kopiera in html-grejen istället för koden :)
<[F]adE> Det jag länkade är ju för bövelen html-kod
<[F]adE> SÃ¥g det nu
<[F]adE> Tog spara mål som, och det blev inte rätt :) Får kopiera koden istället och skapa ny .py I guess
<sandelius> jupp
<[F]adE> Så scriptet innehöll hela sidan i html hahaha, inte undra på det inte funkade :'D
<[F]adE> Så går det när man är bäng i kulan efter att ha pluggat hela veckan :P
<sandelius> [F]adE inte programmering hoppas jag ;)
<[F]adE> sandelius, haha nej, dock kodat en del på fritiden. :) Men nej, kock ;)
<[F]adE> Now Playing: Rape Me - Nirvana [Nirvana] (spotify:track:47KVHb6cOVBZbmXQweE5p7)
<[F]adE> :D SÃ¥ja
<[F]adE> Trevlig helg peeps and peepettes :)
<sandelius> nostalgi :)
<[F]adE> sandelius, nirvana blir aldrig sämre ;)
<sandelius> korrekt sir!
<[F]adE> Lika bra nu som när jag lyssnade som liten snorvalp back in the 90's :P
<sandelius> Årets musik-video 1993 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8
<[F]adE> SÃ¥ j*vla bra
<sandelius> bättre än den jävla blipp-bloppen som rullar idag :)
<[F]adE> Viss modern musik fastnar jag för dock :)
<[F]adE> Men mkt av det grymma är back in the days helt klart
<[F]adE> Nicole Sabouné såg jag live i somras, så galet sjukt bra tjej
<sandelius> Dom säger ju att det va Beatles som har skrivit all musik som finns :)
<[F]adE> Kan nog ligga en del i det
<[F]adE> Mycket melodi skapade ju gamla klassiska filurer
<[F]adE> Som används än idag
<sandelius> I surrender gillar jag
<[F]adE> Den är fet
<[F]adE> Hon är grym live asså, rekommenderar hårt
<[F]adE> SÃ¥g henna emmaboda '14
<[F]adE> Även stadsfesten här i Kalmar har jag för mig. Eller lite iaf, jobbade då men hon spelade i närheten
<sandelius> ahh det är ju nära mina trakter :) Växjö
<[F]adE> Ah där jag pluggar ;) Lernia där
<[F]adE> Bor själv i Nybro :)
<sandelius> ahh min kollega är från Nybro. 25 år Malin Gustafsson
<[F]adE> Hm
<sandelius> 25 ish iaf
<sandelius> lite yngre kanske 23
<[F]adE> No idea tror jag :P
<[F]adE> Inte bott här hela livet och är själv lite äldre :)
<sandelius> malin rosberg gustafsson
<sandelius> ok
<sandelius> http://mrgdesign.se/#About
<[F]adE> Eller ja, äldre o äldre. Fyller 30 ^^
<sandelius> [F]adE då är du ungtupp för mig ;)
<[F]adE> Näe fan henne känner jag inte igen :)
<[F]adE> Har du uppdaterat till 12.10 än sandelius ?
<[F]adE> Öhm
<[F]adE> 14 10 menar jag. eller 12 eller vad nu senaste är
<sandelius> 14.10
<[F]adE> Jag gjorde det för några veckor sen, shit vad allt kraschade typ haha
<sandelius> Japp. Kör linux på servrarna och OSX som desktop
<[F]adE> ATI funkade inte så jävla bra från början kan jag ju säga
<[F]adE> Fick sitta ett dygn tills jag kom in i OS't :P
<[F]adE> Krasch när det skulle ladda efter login skärmen ^^ Kom bara åt terminal
<sandelius> [F]adE Ubuntu Desktop försöker vara en billig kopia av OSX nu för tiden tyvärr.
<[F]adE> Men fick allt att funka stabilt till sist så :) Men var lite meck med grafikkortet främst
<[F]adE> Var dock MÅNGA med samma problem så hittade rätt bra hjälp på google
<[F]adE> Det jag gillar med ubuntu, man hittar fan mer support på det på google än windows t.om tycker jag.
<[F]adE> Alla delar med sig liksom <3
<[F]adE> Googla vad du än vill ha typ så har nån en lösning. Charmen med opensource :D
<sandelius> Jag skulle inte klara att sitta på Windows. Inte pga av mågot Microsoft hat utan jag kan inte leva utan unix-teminalen :)
<EAG> nån som har något tips på git-gränssnitt som man kan köra själv?
<EAG> gitorius verkar vara knöligt att få igång
<[F]adE> Ah. Jag körde splittat innan när jag gibbade lite lol och så men nu kör jag 90% i ubuntu
<[F]adE> Jag använder inte terminalen så mkt faktiskt, är rätt noob ^^
<EAG> tricket är väl att komma över den där jobbiga barriären med cli
<EAG> när man väl är van vid det är det underbart
<EAG> underligt hur det blivit... man gör det mesta i en webläsare eller i en terminal
<[F]adE> cli? (om du sa till mig:P)
<EAG> [F]adE: japp
<EAG> terminal
<[F]adE> Aha
<[F]adE> Jag vet ju hur den funkar och så
<[F]adE> Men kan inte mer än basic basic likso9m
<EAG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_interface
<[F]adE> Ah, visste inte förkortningen bara
<[F]adE> Command line interface vet jag sen dostiden ;)
<[F]adE> sandelius, du som bor där, finns det nåt fett uteställe i växjö eller?
<[F]adE> Som man måste kolla in när det blir bättre väder, emot vären
<[F]adE> våren *
<sandelius> [F]adE nja inte direkt. PM är ganska ok. Stat om du är ute efter köttmarknad ;)
<[F]adE> Okej :)
<[F]adE> Några softa parker att hänga i tidig vår ?
<[F]adE> Tänk slottsparken kalmar på sommartid
<[F]adE> Typ.
<wilmer_> tusan med. Slant på tangenterna och råkade radera initrd.img-3.13..0.43-generic i /boot... kan man få tag i den och lägga tillbaka den så man kan starta upp datorn igen?
<wilmer_> ingen?
<[F]adE> Jag vet tyvärr inte wilmer_ :<
<[F]adE> Häng kvar, någon lär svara, folk har nog just kommit hem från jobb och dylikt :)
<[F]adE^> Jefla kloner
<[F]adE^> sandelius
<[F]adE^> Hur dödar jag en andra process av xchat som verkar hängt sig ?
<[F]adE^> [F]adE vägrar lämna
<[F]adE^> Typ konsol asså. :)
<[F]adE> Man lär sig alltid nåt nytt. :) Visste inte ubuntu hade en processor-lista i GUI i system monitor :)
<sandelius> [F]adE^ ping
<[F]adE> sandelius, jag löste det :P
<[F]adE> Dödade processerna :)
<sandelius> ahh. manuellt gör du följande i terminalen: ps aux | grep xchat
<sandelius> kollar numret ock kör : kill -9 <numret>
<[F]adE> Men jag hade ju 2 xchat uppe så hade varit lika svårt att se vilken jag körde atm antar jag :P
<[F]adE> Vore samma grej hehe
<[F]adE> Tänkte om det gick döda alla "idlande" processer eller nåt
<sandelius> [F]adE mjo man kan se när dom startades iaf
<[F]adE> Ohfan
<[F]adE> Ska testa
<[F]adE> Ah fett
<[F]adE> Tack man
<[F]adE> fade@fade:~$ ps aux | grep xchat
<[F]adE> fade     13167  0.9  1.5 611680 46880 ?        Sl   19:50   0:22 xchat
<[F]adE> fade     14448  0.0  0.0  12164  2228 pts/7    S+   20:33   0:00 grep --color=au
<[F]adE> Vilken nuffra?
<[F]adE> 0.9 , 1.5.. . ?
<[F]adE> Massa :P
<[F]adE> Om vi säger jag ville stänga xchat nu
<sandelius> 13167
<sandelius> 14448
<sandelius> [F]adE den första är appen och den andra är du som kör grep :)
<[F]adE> ?
<[F]adE> Aha
<sandelius> [F]adE kill -9 13167
<[F]adE> Så kill - 13167 för o döda xchat? Eller ska alltid 9 vara med ?
<[F]adE> Ah tack
<[F]adE> Läste inte ditt svar innan jag skrev
<sandelius> 9 ska vara med
<[F]adE> Tack så mkt man, alltid bra o veta liksom :D Man lär sig lite varje dag :) Jag har mkt o lära mig för stunden haha, spelar gitarr på fritiden alla dagar i veckan + skola ^^
<sandelius> du får snart börja jobba som servertekniker hos oss :D
<[F]adE> Hahaha skön du e'
<[F]adE> Har faktiskt jobbat som it-tekniker/reparatör här ute i Nybro
<[F]adE> PÃ¥ nonnes musik & data
<[F]adE> Rätt kända i trakterna
<[F]adE> :)
<sandelius> ok. jag är chefsutvecklare på en webbyrå :)
<[F]adE> Sweet
<[F]adE> :)
<sandelius> 32 bast och gillar lugna promenader
<sandelius> :p
<[F]adE> Hahaha
<sandelius> så du kodar lite på fritiden?
<[F]adE> Ah hållt på ett par år till och från
<[F]adE> Lekt mest i C++ :)
<[F]adE> Kan dock HTML från skolan
<[F]adE> Min brorsa har jobbat i växjö dock, han är utbildad inom det där
<sandelius> ok. Jag jobbar främst med Ruby nu för tiden men har gått igenom de flesta språk
<[F]adE> Ska se vad företaget hette
<[F]adE> Envjoy Services satt brorsan på
<[F]adE> Nu är han i Kalmar dock för det är närmare
<[F]adE> Men är nåt slags dotterbolag han är på nu, samma grej typ.
<sandelius> Växjö är Sveriges mest växande IT stad
<[F]adE> Känner du till envoy? :)
<sandelius> det är väl ett finansföretag?
<[F]adE> Han satt och kodade olika grejer åt typ casinosidor o så
<[F]adE> Är inte helt insatt tbh
<[F]adE> Men han satt och kodade hela dagarna iaf :)
<[F]adE> Gör fortfarande
<sandelius> ahh tror kanske dom blev upköpta av Boss Media då för det sitetr med sånt nu vet jag
<[F]adE> Nu jobbar han på..
<[F]adE> Meridium AB :)
<[F]adE> Webbdesign företag
<[F]adE> Jag suklle säkert kunnat en del om jag inte slutade helt med kodning, hackning o skit -99 när jag torskade som 14 bast, sandelius . Ville inte hålla på med sånt ett tag efter det haha.
<[F]adE> Hamnade fan på smålandsnytt haha, åkte för grovt bedrägeri med några andra :P
<[F]adE> Tur man var minderårig, tror det låg runt 90k i månaden i extra-räkningar för företagen. Back in the 56k days
<sandelius> hehe
<sandelius> didn't we all? ;)
<[F]adE> Hehe. :D
<[F]adE> Bästa är när snuten var här , jag tog bort nätverket från windows bara. De fattade ingenting, trodde nåt var fel o gick igen haha. Men torskade på IP't sen när företaget la sig i :P
<[F]adE> Arla på Öland var en av de drabbade, hade kommit över ett personalkonto där. Om du minns så la de ner där på 90talet nån gång :P
<[F]adE> De var verkligen inte så smarta på den tiden hehe. :) Gick dock inte gömma IP-adresser och grejer på samma sätt som idag heller. Nu går ju i princip byta var 10e m/s
<sandelius> [F]adE nja du hade ju Tor då också
<[F]adE> sandelius, nja, det tror jag inte
<[F]adE> Är född 85 började som 13 asså 98
<[F]adE> Fanns Tor verkligen då?
<Meerkat> no
<Meerkat> nej*
<[F]adE> Telnet var typ avancerat då haha :P
<sandelius> ne det va 2002
<[F]adE> Som jag minns det
<[F]adE> Var genom telnet jag anslöt i vissa fall minns jag
<sandelius> Tor alltså
<[F]adE> Ah fattar
<sandelius> nån som kör linux mint ?
<sandelius> Desktop
<[F]adE> sandelius, jag vet en som kör det
<[F]adE> På FB är han dock
<[F]adE> Vad vill du veta? :)
<sandelius> hur det funkar o.s.v
<sandelius> ser riktgt smutt ut
<[F]adE> sandelius, pm
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-20
<Spookan> Någon själ vaken?
<Spookan> Guess not.
<madbear> jorå
<Spookan> madbear: Vad hittar du på då?
<madbear> jobbar, durå?
<Spookan> Pillar lite med servern, behöver formatera en disk i den helst kryptera den och mounta den, men 100 år sen jag pillade med sånt.
<madbear> jasså
<Spookan> Tur att Google finns ;)
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<Spookan> Ok.
<peyam> meh
<peyam> va lite främlingsvänlig
<peyam> Spookan, vad ska jag skriva om i min blogg?
<Spookan> peyam: Att jag är så OTROLIGT trevlig! ;)
<peyam> nää
 * Linda^ kastar kottar på madbear 
<peyam> Linda^, vgs
<peyam> vgd
<peyam> Linda^,
<peyam> jag ska röka om du inte svara Linda^
<peyam> e ngn vaken här?
<blurkis> Ngn som vet när man kan köpa en mobil med ubuntu i Sverige? Såg att det skulle komma i europa i början på året..?
<einand> lades inte det projektet ner?
<Meerkat> februari.
<Prezident> källa?
<einand> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/02/01/mwc-2014-online-press-pack/
<einand> verkar som den finns
<Meerkat> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<einand> fast, jag skulle inte våga köpa en mobil som spionerar så på användaren
<blurkis> einand: om så är fallet, går det garanterat ändra. :)
<blurkis> einand: vart fick du informationen om att ubuntu i mobilen spionerar?
<einand> blurkis: se bara på desktop versionen
<einand> hur den spionerar på allting du gör
<einand> så klart att mobilen gör samma sak
<Spookan> einand: Tack för tipset om Debian, det funkar skitbra.
<larsemil> einand: vad har du själv för telefon? och menar du att den inte spionerar på dig?!
<sireorion> Liten fråga om Grub duel-boot o vill nu ha tripple boot
<sireorion> har ubuntu, win 8.1 och vill installera pearos
<sireorion> funkar det o installare det o grub hittar den nya partitionen
<sireorion> eller blir det problem?
<sireorion> einand du allvetande. besvara mina böner....
<sireorion> :)
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Krawlezt> Någon här? :O
<blurkis> einand: Ubuntu för desktop är inget integritetsmonster längre.  Default på Unity verkar vara ok numera?
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-21
<peyam> godmorgon folk
<screedo> God morgon
<peyam> gomorgon
<Spookan> God morgon screedo.
<screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Mjo då, bara bra, har äntligen kommit igång med Linux på servern. ;)
<screedo> nice
<screedo> ubuntu server?
<Spookan> Nä, Debian.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> jag körde in debian också på en av mina.
<screedo> Debian är lite mer strikt än ubuntu
<Spookan> Jag blev förvånad över smidigheten, tänkte ssh ush vad krångligt men det går ju smidigt att fixa med.. ;)
<Spookan> Har en 500gb disk i den som jag lyckades att formatera som ext3 och mounta som /disk2, nu ska jag bara komma på ang hur man krypterar den med. :P
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> varför kryptera den?
<Spookan> Fick ett inbrott för ett tag sen, förlorade massor "ej krypterat" så ska det hända igen så vill jag att det ska vara krypterat. Visst jag har väl inte hemliga saker så, men mina saker är ju mina.
<peyam> salam
<Spookan> Detta är en "se" kanal.
<peyam> va arg
<peyam> herregud
<peyam> så arg du e
<peyam> du e så aggro
<Spookan> Det var inget argt/aggro med det.
<peyam> jag kände det
<Spookan> peyam: Chilla, ta en jolle och njut.
<peyam> okej
 * peyam är djupt sårad
<molgrum> om man bootar från ett 8GiB USB-minne men bara har 4GiB RAM, kan det bli fel då? har nämligen testat både ubuntu och fedora och fedora sa "out of memory"
<molgrum> ubuntu sa något om "perf", vetifan vad det innebär
<ePax> molgrum, USB minne har inget med RAM minnet att göra. Så länge du har minst 512 MB RAM
<molgrum> ePax: ok, tänkte mer om den försöker läsa in hela USB-minnet
<molgrum> den läser väl in till RAM först om främst antar jag?
<ePax> molgrum, Nej då... Den hämtar nödvändiga filer från minnet bara. USB minne blir då som en hårddsisk. Det som behövs för stunden läses från USB-minnet.
<molgrum> aha där ser man, undrar vad fasen som kan vara fel då...
<molgrum> windows gick inte heller att installera, men däremot satte jag in en windows-hdd (tog bort de två som satt i) och då bootade windows normalt
<molgrum> kan det vara de två hdd:sen jag hade i som strulade?
<ePax> Det låter som att det är fel på hårddisken.
<molgrum> mjo, fast detta gällde enbart booten. jag hann inte ens få upp nån installationsinstruktion
<molgrum> trodde inte hårddiskarna användes till det
<ePax> Tekniskt sätt så ska man kunna boota med USB även om HDDn är trasig. Har räddat bilder på en kompis dator med USB-linux även fast hans disk var trasig och hade en hel del trasiga sektorer.
<molgrum> en annan fråga, jag har backup på min .gnupg-katalog. kan jag använda denna på windows också?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det är ja farbror Peyam
<molgrum> är det någon fara att boota en usb-sticka, den skriver inget till hårddisken innan man väljer att installera?
<Meerkat> molgrum, ingenting skrivs till disk förrän du under installationen väljer att formatera hårddiskar. Det kommer då upp en varningsruta.
<molgrum> Meerkat: ok tack!
<Meerkat> Du kan manuellt montera och då skriva till disken, men det bör vara uppenbart.
<molgrum> jo jag misstänkte det
<peyam> molgrum, hur kan du misstänka det? fattar du ens vad han menade?
<peyam> "misstänkte de" han vet inte ens om ngt skrivs til hårdisken när man boota en usb och sen MISSTÄNKER han
<peyam> pff
<molgrum> chilla lite peyam
<peyam> chilla är för suckers
<peyam> här är det hardcore
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-14
<damien> snällla någon inne som har tid att hjälpa mig?
<znejk> Hej! Jag har en fråga kring UFS. Hur automountar jag en nätverksdisk med UFS via fstab så jag slipper göra det manuellt varje gång jag loggar in?
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-16
<jonasbjork___> hej! visar mina elever i malmö hur man kör irc i emacs
<jonasbjork___> sjukt imponerade är de :)
<andol> jonasbjork___: Hejja!
<Hund> Wee
<Hund> Lär dom Vim istället! ;)
<andol> jonasbjork___: Tänker du även visa dem att man kan använda Emacs som en texteditor, eller är det överkurs? :-)
<jonasbjork___> det är fortsättningskursen ;)
<jonasbjork___> M-x doctor, M-x tetris och M-x erc räcker långt
<andol> M-x butterfly
<jonasbjork___> fick jag virus nu?
<andol> Rätt ofarlig
<andol> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/commit/?id=e8d24e5b0960898e4a93ee2918f677b375b68263
<Mathisen> https://xkcd.com/378/
<Sebastia1Thorn> andol: kommer RMS att spelas in och läggas upp på youtube eller något tror du?
<Hund> Sebastia1Thorn: Vilken dag pratar han?
<Sebastia1Thorn> Hund: 25 jan, https://www.eventbrite.com/e/rms-2016-tickets-19801921079
<Hund> Tack!
<Hund> Man blir lite sugen på att åka dit.
<huttan> Morron
<Hund> Morgon
<Mined> Hund RMS är intressant, såg honom prata på LiU i linköping för ett par år sedan
<Mined> kan rekommenderas om du har möjligthet att gå
<andol> Sebastia1Thorn: Vet ej, men kollar upp.
<andol> < bagder> nej, har ingen plan för det. Och det är lite svårare med RMS än med andra för typ alla video-tjänster går bort
<andol> < bagder> han kräver ju att den ska vara tillgänglig med helt öppna och obefläckade codecs
<andol> Sebastia1Thorn: ^^
<Hund> MinedAWAY: Jag har ju missat honom några gånger nu. Vore kul att se honom afk en gång.
<Sunflowerise> Hund, pm
<Hund> Sunflowerise: Pale moon!
<Sunflowerise> Du är så som Merley
<Sunflowerise> :P
<Krawlezt> Vad dum jag känner mig..
<Krawlezt> Har strulat och fixat med samba nätverksdelning etc när jag bara ha kunnat ansluta med ftp..
<Krawlezt> Med exakt samma uppgifter på samma port
<andol> Krawlezt: Eller ännu lättare och bättre, via SFTP.
<andol> bamsefar: Du kan inte tänka dig att titta på support-ärendet "Otillgängliga IPv6-resolvers?" jag skickade igår eftermiddag, och ännu inte fått någon respons på?  Lite halvkritiskt när jag satt upp en VPS som enbart pratar IPv6.
<[F]adE> Någon som kan hjälpa mig stänga av styrplattan för min laptop ?
<[F]adE> Blir tokig när jag skriver :P
<bamsefar> andol: Det jobbas på.
<andol> bamsefar: Ok, danke.
<andol> bamsefar: Ett "Det jobbas på" är förövrigt ett uppskattat svar att få på ett support-ärende, i de fall det inte kan lösas nowish.
<bamsefar> andol: Jag vet, ska framföra det.
<andol> Tackar.
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-17
<eTTan> j ubuntu
<Hund> eTTan: Säger du det?
<eTTan> Hund: japp :D
<Krawlezt> Om jag vill spara så att man dator återupptar där jag är nu (screens/programs etc) när den startas upp igen?
<Krawlezt> Hur gör jag då`?
<Mathisen> Krawlezt, det blir nog hårt de...
<Mathisen> du måste nog starta om de mesta efter reboot
<Mathisen> kanske kolla /etc/rc.local
<Mathisen> och lägg dit de du behöver ha att starta.. screen bland annat
<Hund> Krawlezt: Vissa skrivbordsmiljöer har "sessions"  som låter dig spara det du håller på med och kan återuppta det när du startar nästa gång. Jag har dock ingen erfarenhet av det själv.
<sysop-rick> Hej! är det någon som vet ifall det finns någon möjlighet att konvertera en xml fil genererad av Figaro Password manager 2, och sedan importera den i valfri password hanterare?
<Hund> sysop-rick: Skaffa nya lösenord när du ändå ska byta program. :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-18
<tty00> tjaba, add-apt-repository ger mig en trackback och klagar på 'Must be one of %(ca_names)s")', hur man jag fixa det?
<tty00> hittade, tjocka chipsfingrar
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-19
<lgp> hej
<huttan> hej
<screedo> hej
<Krawlezt> Hej
<Hund> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-20
<mrBear> Hej hej hallå. Jag försökte gå in i kanale #raspberrypi men fick svaret från servern att "#raspberrypi :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" Nån som vet vad detta innebär?
<bamsefar> mrBear: Att du måste registrera dig hos nickserv. /msg nickserv help
<mrBear> bamsefar: Tack. Jag har registrerat mig men det kommer ingen email om någon verifikation... Kan det ta tid?
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Jepp det kan ta tid.
<andol> mrBear: 1) Vänta ut ev. greylisting, 2) Kolla i spamkorgen, 3) fråga i #freenode
<andol> mrBear: 0) Lyssna på Air_Spookan, som kanske vet/minns bättre :)
<mrBear> "Jepp det kan ta tid" var bra information.   =)
<mrBear> Jag tror jag gjort registreringen rätt, så det är nog bara att vänta på mail.
<mrBear> Tack för hjälpen hörrni!
<mrBear> Så vad händer här inne på Ubuntu se?
<mrBear> Jag fick veta inne på freenode att hotmail kan låta bli att släppa fram vissa mail, helt tyst. Jag trodde inte på det. Jag fick inte registreringsmail. Men jag provade igen, med min gmail. Funkade direkt! Har ni hört nåt nån gång om att hotmail filtrerar ut utan meddelande?
<gusnan> mrBear: De flesta internetleverantörer/e-postleverantörer prenumererar på nån antispamtjänst som körs på e-posten utan att slutanvändaren märker av det.
<mrBear> gusnan: Det var som satan! Det hade jag aldrig trott! Hur vet man då om man förlorar mail eller inte?!
<gusnan> mrBear: Har man otur så försvinner giltig post utan att man har en chans att märka av det.
<mrBear> Kan man göra nåt åt det?
<andol> mrBear: Överlag är det väldigt mycket magi i hur spamfilter agerar, särskilt hos de stora leverantörerna.
<mrBear> Det här var verkligen helt ny information för mig!
<andol> mrBear: Det du kan göra åt det är att välja en epost-leverantör där du har en tydlig överenskommelse med dem gällande hur de hanterar misstänkt spam.
<mrBear> andol: Ja, men jag har bara antagit att PytteMjuk borde ha en mailtjänst som inte slänger mina mail. Jag har inte märkt några problem med det under alla år.
<andol> mrBear: Till deras försvar så är det icke-trivialt problem att hantera de löjligt höga mängder spam som kommer in.
<andol> gusnan: På tal om e-postleverantörer, blev det att du tittade något på FastMail?
<gusnan> andol: Nä, har inte kollat på det seriöst än... Jag använder openmailbox.org för tillfället, och det verkar tillräckligt vettigt än så länge...
<mrBear> andol: Ja, jag har tänkt på att det har blivit mindre spam-mail, men det känns som man borde ha mer kontroll över det själv som slutanvändare...
<andol> mrBear: Problemet där är att olika användare har olika preferenser, vad gäller mängden tid de tvingas lägga ner, kontra risken att missa något mail. Men jag, prefensmässigt är jag själv helt på din linje.
<andol> gusnan: Själv håller jag på och utvärderar http://www.rollernet.us/our-services/mail-services.html, vilka till skillnad från FastMail har hoppat på IPv6-tåget.
<mrBear> Ja, hur som helst, var det här helt ny information för mig och som sagt, väldigt intressant!
<gusnan> andol: nice - kom gärna med feedback senare om hur det funkar!
<andol> mrBear: Man lär sig något nytt var dag, förhoppningsvis :)
<mrBear> andol: En dag när man fått lära sig något nytt, är en bra dag.   =)
<mrBear> Såå, eftersom jag är inne första gången på både servern och rummet. Vad brukas avhandlas här inne?
<andol> mrBear: Numera är det här en relativt passiv kanal, med gott om folk som idlar, och mest vaknar till liv när någon fråga ställs.
<mrBear> Hehe, ja ni har ju svarat snabbt på mina frågor.   =)
<mrBear> Vet man varför den blivit passiv?
<mrBear> Något som hänt, Ubuntu blivit mindre populärt? (Använder själv Linux Mint)
<andol> mrBear: Nog mer åt hållet att det blivit mer "mainstream" (inom berörda kretsar), och att det sålunda mest är något som funkar, inget man funderar så mycket på.
<mrBear> andol: Ok. Jag slutade använda Ubuntu när de släppte Unity.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Vad tycker du om Mint då?
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Det är faktiskt det mest trivsamma jag jobbat i! Jag kör dubbelboot med windows, men är aldrig inne där.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Ok, jag kör det på min server i garderoben, inte pillat så mycket med det, mest bara filserver för tillfället.
<andol> mrBear: Ogillade Unity rätt starkt när det kom vid 11.04, och bytte då till Xfce. Vid 12.04 var jag dock nöjd med Unity, antagligen utifrån en kombination utav förbättringar och vana. Nu kör jag dock Gnome-shell, mest för att få samma hemma som jag har på RHEL-datorn på jobbet.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Ta bort M$ skräpet? :P
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Jag gillar det grafiska i det, men jag är väl egentligen mest kär i consolen.   ;)
<mrBear> andol: Jag tycker Unity funkar dåligt när man bara har vanlig skärm och mus. Touchskärm kanske men...
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Jag är inte så radikal i mitt Linuxval. Jag har inte kört Linux så många år. Var en kompis i senaste utbildningen som omvände mig. Men jag kör Solid Works ibland inne i Windows. Men det är faktiskt det enda.
<mrBear> Jag programmerade även C# inne i Windows. Men har börjat med python och kör därför bara Linux hemma.
<mrBear> Men saknar att inte kunna göra GUIs lätt i Python.
<andol> Senast jag körde Windows på allvar var när seklet var ungt.
<mrBear> andol: Hehe, ja men jobbet väljer Windows så man blir lite hemmatam där. Men det är skönt att komma hem till linuxdatorn.
<andol> mrBear: Hemligheten är att välja rätt jobb :)
<andol> Gissar att det hjälper att vara Linux-Sysadmin.
<mrBear> andol: Haha, ja då kan det säkert funka, men är man robotprogrammerare så är det svårt att få ABB robotstudio till Linux. Då får man nog tjata lite.   ;)
<andol> Jo, kan tänka mig det :)
<mrBear> Tryckte en pizza förut. Rackarns vad törstig man blir efter!
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Just det ja glömde ju det, jag körde in Zorin OS på en gammal PC laptop som hade Windows Vista innan, vilken skillnad det blev. ;)
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Ja, jag har själv inte sett den skillnaden, men han som omvände mig, körde en variant av Linux på en gammal 386a och det var fullt körbart! Kanske inte funkade att köra några extravagansa grafikgrejer, men det är ju inte det man är ute efter.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Nä inte på äldre datorer, då ska man ju ha nått maffigt istället och leka med. :P
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Definiera "maffigt"    =)
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Jag kör ju Mac OS som main os och datorer, sen Linux. Blev så trött på Windows när 8:an kom...
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: 25k eller mer PC typ..
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Jag provade Windows8 på min farbrors dator när jag var där och hjälpte honom med lite datorsupport. Var tvungen att ta ett ett antikräkpiller! Blev ju illamående! Till och med farsan konstaterade när vi var på väg hem i bilen vilket skitsystem Windows 8 verkade vara.    =)
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Kan tycka att Windows har gjort varannat system helt crappy! Windows XP var helt ok  och överlevde föör länge. Windows vista sög hästdase och försvann fortare än kvickt. Windows 7 är riktigt bra tycker jag. Windows 8 lär bli samma flopp som vista...
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Mjo, fast man klarar sig bra utan Windows. När jag köpte min första Mac så blev jag lite orolig om jag skulle fatta Mac OS, men det är ju smidigt som fan att jobba i. :P
<Air_Spookan> Mm XP och 7:an var väl deras bästa, de skulle ju släppt en lite version av XP och gjort det open source. ;)
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Ja, Mac är det jag har minst erfarenhet. Nästintill inget. Jag är inte så rabiat av val av system. Bara det levererar det man behöver göra. Jag använder mest linux. Jag trivs bäst i det. När jag måste köra Solid Works, så kör jag windows. MACarna är grymma datorer, men jag vil inte ha en. De är för dyra och jag är van vid päcä.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Hehe, funderade på det, Solid works vad är det?
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Solid works är ett CAD-program. 3D. Vi använde det på mitt förra jobb. Det såg så kul ut så jag gick och köpte mig en 3D-skrivare för att få leka i det.   =)
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Nice, sitter och funderar på om det skulle kunna funka med Wine i Linux för dig?
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Jag provade Wine lite grann och har aldrig fått det att funka. Tyckte det var väldigt krångligt sätt att försöka få det att funka. Det känns bara lite Windows-allergiskt att behöva Wine. Behöver jag Solid, startar jag Windöws. Men funderat på om man skulle ha en VirtualBox i stället så man slipper starta om.
<mrBear> Men det har inte blivit av.
<mrBear> Nu hyr jag ett rum och har inte ens 3D-skrivaren här, så då blir det ändå inget windows.   =)
<Air_Spookan> Hehe ok, läste lite här annars. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=318
<mrBear> Ja, det går säkert. Känner jag att jag inte klarar mig en stund utan Linux, så får jag titta på att lösa det. Men då blir det nog via en virtualbox. Jag har Spotify i båda systemen och Dropbox, så det känns ok.   ;)
<mrBear> Programmerar Ni något då?
<Air_Spookan> Inte jag, jag är för dum för att lära mig sånt :P
 * andol har lite Python till och från.
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Tvivlar jag på. Kan man lära sig Linux, kan man lära sig att koda.    =)
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Mjo, allt handlar väl om intresse :P
<mrBear> andol: Ja jag har också fastnat för python3. Jag har hållit på och tragglat C/C++/C# i många år men aldrig riktigt blivit fluent och bara fått kompileringsfel! Men Python passar mig bra!
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Det var en HELT annan sak än att vara för dum.    =)
<mrBear> Hehe, såg nu att vi har två björnar här inne. En mrBear och en madbear.    =)
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: En polare försökte att lära mig delphi (windows) sen att jag skulle ha nått Lazarudsoch bygga om dem till Mac. Men det blev aldrig av hehe.
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Där var det en massa ord jag inte förstod.   ;)
<mrBear> delphi har jag hört, men vet inte vad det är. Lazaruds var ett helt nytt ord i mitt vokabulär.   =)
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Som jag fattat det så är det Delphi för Linux/mac typ..
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Du kanske skulle kika på Python.
<mrBear> Tycker det passar väldigt bra inne i Linux eftersom Linux funkar så bra med konsol.
<mrBear> Skapat mig en liten födelsedagspåminnare i en Raspberry pi. Usel på att komma ihåg när folk fyller år. Så har en RPi som ligger och loopar runt i ett program och kollar av datum och personer ur en lista. Är det någon som fyller år snart eller idag, skickar den ett mail till min jobbmail, som jag ser i mobilen.
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Mjo, fast har ett annat projekt jag vill komma igång med, men pallar aldrig och jobbar mycket med hehe, så får se..
<mrBear> Air_Spookan: Vad är det för projekt då? Projekt är alltid kul!
<Air_Spookan> mrBear: Hemsida, egen www server + domän..
<mrBear> Ahaa: Tja, det lär man knappast vara dum för att skapa. Själv kan jag inte sånt däringa.
<Air_Spookan> Uppgradera mitt nät till 100/100 och tänkte nyttja Linux servern..
<mrBear> Har funderat på hur man kan komma åt sin Pi utifrån nätet men det har jag inte lyckats lösa. Eller inte lagt så mycket tid på.
<Air_Spookan> ssh?
<mrBear> Ja, jag kör alltid ssh in på pajjen, men det är ju bara när jag är inloggad på nätverket. Men när man är utanför sitt eget lokala nät?
<gusnan> mrBear: Det blir väl ingen skillnad? Sätt så ssh hamnar på din pi i din router, och ssh'a utifrån till din externa address.
<gusnan> mrBear: Det kan bli lite krångligare om du inte har statisk IP dock.
<mrBear> gusnan: Jag har statisk ip internt i lokala nätverket. Men jag vet inte vad det är för adress jag ska ssh:a mot utifrån. Pratat med min vän som lärde mig Linux, han pratade om att man måste ha någon VPN-tunnel via nån sida eller nåt, så har inte orkat forska i det. Det har inte varit viktigt. Men vore lite coolt om man kunde logga in på sin Domoticz utifrån för att läsa av temperaturen hemma.
<mrBear> gusnan: Hade du något förslag då?   =)
<gusnan> nja inte mycket - VPN-tunnel skulle säkert funka - har ingen erfarenhet av sådana.
<mrBear> Nej, absolut inte jag heller.   =)
<mrBear> Tunnlar är inte min grej.    =)
<Groggy> mrBear: Du ska inte behöva någon VPN-tunnel för att nå din egen pi via SSH. Det borde bara vara att öppna port 22, peka den på IP adressen som PIn har och sen ssh:a till din externa ip. Hitta extern IP på typ minip.se eller liknande
<mrBear> Se bara hur det gick med hallandsås-tunneln! Vilket slit!
<Groggy> men sen är det ju fördelaktigt om man har någorlunda fast/fast extern IP
<mrBear> Din publika IP-adress är: 85.226.215.110
<mrBear> Så vad gör man med den där sen då?
<mrBear> Hur öppnar man en port då?
<Groggy> du sshar till den från typ en telefon som inte är kopplad till ditt wifi
<Groggy> portar öppnar man i routern, se din routers manual/webinterface
<mrBear> Man skulle isf, om porten är öppen, kunna "ssh pi@85.226.215.110:22"
<Groggy> mm, men man bör nog byta användarnamn då just pi kan antas vara ganska spritt med tanke på antalet installationer
<Groggy> Se http://portforward.com/ för info om olika routrars inställningar om att öppna portar
<mrBear> Groggy. Det är en bra tanke, det är därför jag inte har öppnat ut mot internet eftersom det blir en säkerhetsaspekt då.
<Groggy> Sen kan man använda typ http://www.canyouseeme.org/ för att kolla specifika portar och om man har lyckats öppna dem i routern
<Groggy> sen finns det massor sätt/teorier om hur man förstärker sin säkerhet på SSH (typ failban, inloggning med nycklar (keys), port knocking, etc)
<mrBear> Groggy: Det där var ju en sån massa bra info så jag var tvungen att klistra in alla de där orden du skrev i en fil så jag får googla på det senare.     ;)
<lord4163> mrBear: byt standard port och inaktivera lösenordsbaserat autenticering
<mrBear> lord4163: Nu är jag inte med. Ska man INAKTIVERA lösenord? Det verkar ju lite bakvänt?
<Groggy> Sen att jag personligen inte exponerar min ssh port gör att min information inte... är omsatt utan endast återberättad utifrån vad andra sagt. Men det blir att designa sitt skydd enligt "security through obscurity" principen
<Groggy> Bra eller ej, jag vet inte
<lord4163> mrBear: Exakt, du vill bara kunna logga in med public key.
<lord4163> mrBear: Om man gör det, så är det omöjligt att komma in.
<mrBear> lord: Jag förstår inte hur du menar...
<mrBear> lord4163: Jag skriver ju alltid lösenord när jag går in på SSH in på pajen.
<lord4163> mrBear: man ssh - rad 435
<Groggy> mrBear: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-debian-8 - Step Four — Add Public Key Authentication (Recommended)
<Groggy> men man ssh borde också kunna svara på det :P
<mrBear> lord4163: Ahh, då är jag med dig lite mer. Saker jag aldrig tittat på, men jag förstår lite åt vilket håll du pekar!
<lord4163> Groggy: Såklart, det kommer ju från OpenBSD! :)
<Groggy> lord4163: OpenBSD ligger liite utanför vad jag pysslat med ;)
<andol> mrBear: Jag säger att du vill fokusera på att stänga av lösenordsinloggning och enbart till nyckelinloggning. Det är den verkliga säkerhetsvinsten. Allt annat ger en förhållandevis liten säkerhetsvinst i relation till mängden extra krångel.
<mrBear> Intressanta prylar. Men jag har inte möjlighet att suga åt mig allt ni nu har sagt. Jag kopierade lite info och fåt titta mer på det, men nu återkommer jag till kanalen så man kanske kan få fortsätta att fråga de mer kunniga.   =)
<lord4163> mrBear: du behöver bara generera ett nyckelpar, ladda upp den publika nyckeln till tårtan, konfa så att den bara accepterar nyckelbaserat autenticering :)
<mrBear> Andol: Om jag förstår saken rätt... Då loggar jag in med min nyckelring som jag har på datorn i en fil i stället för att skriva ett lösenord. Denna nyckelring är automagiskt krypterad med en massa nollor och ettor?    =)
<lord4163> mrBear: krypterad med ett lösenord
<lord4163> om du vill
<mrBear> Jag tror jag börjar vara med på vad ni pratar om. Spännande!   =)
<mrBear> Men som sagtum, jag ber att få återkomma när tiden på dygnet inte är så nära sänggående, som det är nu! Tack för all hjälp och glada tillrop! På återseende!
<andol> mrBear: Inte riktigt. Skillnaden är att du har ett nyckelpar, med den publika halvan på servern, och den privata halvan lokalt. Sen sker det en assymetrisk krypto-operation utifrån, där den privata hemligheten aldrig lämnar din dator. Det i skillnad från lösenordsauthensiering, där du skickar den faktiska hemligheten (lösenordet) vid varje inloggning.
<mrBear> andol: Tack.     =)
<andol> mrBear: Den praktiska skillnaden är att du kan använda samma ssh-nyckel vid inloggning mot olika servrar, utan att för den sakens skull tumma på säkerheten. Använder du däremot samma lösenord mot olika servrar tvingas du däremot att lita fullt ut lika mycket på alla dem.
<andol> Försent :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-19
<Hund> Apachez: Fortsätter du hos mig nu då?
<Apachez> Hund: nej tack :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-20
<Zooklubba> köp den där asballa dyson360 Hund
<Zooklubba> plz
<Hund> Apachez: Jultomten lär ju inte besöka dig iaf! :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: wat
<Apachez> :D
<Apachez> "Natten till tisdagen hade över en halv miljon paket passerat Postnords paketterminaler det senaste dygnet. Leverantören har aldrig tidigare hanterat ett så stort antal paket på så kort tid, skriver Postnord i ett pressmeddelande."
<Apachez> 5.79 pps i sustained rate
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-21
<screedo> Då är ju frågan hur många av dessa paket har hanterats varsamt av postnord, hur många kunder blir besvikna av att deras paket är sönder, ovarsamt hanterade paket. Postnord ligger inte bra till när det kommer till NKI.
<SimonO> Efter julhelgen: "Postnord vill be om ursäkt för att så många fått hela paket levererade, vi hade helt enkelt inte tid att spela fotboll med varje paket."
<screedo> SimonO: Haha, det hade ju varit något.. :D
<Zooklubba> Hund watt
<Zooklubba> Hm, försöker de slå sig för bröstet och typ "visa vad vi kan hantera"
<Zooklubba> eller försöker de skriva något sådant som typ "tyck synd om oss, det kom för många paket, det är därför ni får era julklappar efter mellandagarna"
<Zooklubba> mellandagsrea påbörjad idag.
<Zooklubba> (cdon)
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-22
<Squarism> Lol... the company creating percussion bags must be very happy getting a bigger market than that for their target audiance
<Hund> Zooklubba: d00d
<Hund> https://twitter.com/Hund0b1/status/811918080578359296
<Hund> Mitt nya tangentbord. :)
<Zooklubba> Hund woot
<Zooklubba> jag gillar arrows ju.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Det finns ju där.
<andol> Hund: Varför vill man ha ett tangentbord med just den sortens mekaniska switchar?
<Hund> På wasd och plöä.
<Hund> andol: Gateron?
<Zooklubba> jaha, på wasd.
<andol> Hund: Japp, eller mr specifikt Gateron Red.
<Zooklubba> jobbigt ju. antar man måste aktivera något läge
<andol> Kontra exempelvis Cherry Blue.
<Hund> andol: Jag har hört en del folk pratat gott om Gateron, vilket är Cherry MX-kloner. Så jag blev sugen på att testa dom. :) Och som du kanske kan gissa är Gateron Red ett alternativ till Cherry MX Red.
<Hund> Det är också linjära brytare på 45cN. Men dom är precis som folk säger smooth! Det känns mer som smörjda Cherrys. :)
<Hund> Och när man bottnar dom upplever jag dom som mer mjuk än stum som med Cherry MX Red. Vilket var en bonus. :) Men jag har ju som sagt haft dom i en timme bara, men hittils är jag nöjd.
<andol> Hund: Jomendåså :)
<Hund> Och dom var mer dov i sin sång, mina röda Cherrys ä
<Hund> är mer.. typ..
<Hund> Jag vet inte. Mer mekanisk?
<Hund> Jag säger inte att X är bättre än Y. Det är personlig smak.
<Hund> andol: Är du lite intresserad av tangentbord eller? :)
<SebastianThorn> någon som har koll på moms? Om jag pantar burkar och väljer att donera till barncancer, så ska staten ha mom på det?
<andol> Hund: Tänkte mest att du kanske hade en tydligt åsikt eftersom twitter-bilden var såpass tydlig med brytarna.
<SebastianThorn> betalade jag inte moms när jag köpte panten?
<Hund> andol: Klart man vill skryta om sina nya brytare! ;)
<andol> Hund: Men visst, allt gillar jag de Cherry Blue som sitter i mitt Das Keyboard.
<Hund> Blåa har jag inte testat på... 5 år? Jag är lite sugen på att köpa ett med taktila brytare dock. :D
<Hund> Blåa ä
<Hund> Blåa är förmodligen dom mest populära skulle jag tro.
<Zooklubba> enligt kvittot är det ingen moms på panten väääl, eller
<Zooklubba> Hund när jag köpte mitt tangentbord visste jag inget om färger. Merä n jag hade hört mer om cherry röd. Visste inte ens att mina var blåaa riktigt
<Zooklubba> så noob är jag med tangentbord.
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha okej. :D
<Groggy> Jag tänker att om det vore moms på panten skulle man bli momsbeskattad två gånger för samma "utgift"
<Groggy> Men jag vet inte
<Zooklubba> har butiken rätt att kräva saker om man ska panta hos dem? Tänker min närmaste butik ger inte ut mer än 24 kr i pant, annars måste du köpa saker för panten.
<Groggy> Det borde väl krasst sett kunna ses som ett kontantuttag?
<Groggy> Men det är moms på pant enligt pantamera (de hade en beskrivning om hanteringskostnaden där det stod att så var fallet)
<Groggy> Hanterinsersättning, inte kostnaden
<Zooklubba> hm kanske. Jag tänker att det till viss del är en samhällstjänst. Eftersom de tillhandahåller försäljning av artiklar som har pant :P
<SebastianThorn> det jag också inte riktigt vet, om jag köper en fanta för 20kr+1kr i pant på statiol, betalar jag moms för 20 eller 21kr?
<SebastianThorn> räknas det kanske som att jag säljer burken tillbaka till pantmaskinen, och därför ska betala moms?
<SebastianThorn> lite komiskt om man skulle behövs f-skatt för att panta :)
<Groggy> Priset i butiken är ju inklusive moms. Det var något om att retursystemet kunde ses som en tjänst och är på så vis momsbeskattad
<Groggy> Priset på 21 kronor ger väl då en moms på 4 kronor och 25 ören om jag inte tänker helt fel?
<Zooklubba> har aldrig brytt mig att kolla på noggrant på kvitton :P
<Barre> om det nu skulle vara 25% moms på dricka, vilket det inte är. det är bara 12% på sånt som man äter. =)
<Barre> isådant fall skall det vara 12% moms på 20:- + 25%moms på panten.
<Barre> s/äter/äter & dricker/
<Zooklubba> har sverige olika momspriser vid takeaway och "äta här"?
<Zooklubba> donken har det inte, vissa lunchställen gör sånt.
<Zooklubba> (olika priser that is).
<Barre> Zooklubba: nej, förut så hade maten som åts på resturang 25%, men mat i affären hade 12%. Då hade man olika momssattser vid take-away vs om man åt i resturangen. Men det reformerades för ganska länge sen, så nu är momsen på resurang också 12%. Anledningen till att vissa lunchresturanger tar ett mindre pris är förmodligen för att det är mindre kost för resurangen om du äter någon annan
<Barre> stans än i lokalen.
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-23
<Zooklubba> ah, det jag tänkte (det med kostnaden) men visste inte helt med momssatserna :P ty Barre
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-25
<CM__> Hej! Jag tänkte  kollar efter mobiler och surfplattor nu i mellandagsrean.. Jag är inte alls speciellt teknisk men jag gillade ubuntu när jag testade dt ett tag i datorn.. Mycket pga det känns säkert och bra för integritet. Hur ser det ut med ubuntu för mobiler och plattor?
<CM__> ska man kolla efter vissa märken, eller kolla vad mobilerna/surfplattorna har för processorer och så?
<CM__> eller spelar det roll vilket os mobilen/surfplattan har tex?
<CM__> Hund var en vän som sa att du hade koll på nexus 5x tex.. Kan man lägga in ubuntu i nexus 5x? läste att tydligen skulle cyanmod läggas ner.. så innebär detta att nexus 5x kommer bli mycket mer kortlivad när det gäller uppdateringar? eller finns altrnativ till cyanomod?
<CM__> Kan köpa en nexus 5x för 2000 kr.. känns lockande, men blev osäker eftersom den slutar f säkerhetsuppdatringar om mindre än 2 år och bara os-uppdateringar 1 år till
<CM__> bamsefar hänger du en del på swedroid? :) Har du koll på hur det ser ut med ubuntu och cyanmod till nexus 5x?
<CM__> Förresten är ganska ny här.. om man vill påkalla någon speciell här i chatten, eller vad nu man kallar detta,, skriver man bara namnet först eller ska man skriva ngot tecken före namnet?
<CM__> ursäkta om frgan är dum, men är andra gången jag är här.. så har inte riktigt fått kläm på det. Förresten God jul alla :)
<Barre> CM__: man skriver bara namnet
<CM__> ok tack :)
<Barre> vill du skicka privata meddelanden så börjar du med /msg <namnet>    alltså. /msg CM__
<Barre> exempelvis..
<Barre> men då snattrar du med dig själv =)
<CM__> så bara du såg mitt meddelade nu när jag skrv test ? :)
<Barre> CM__: precis så, men jag vill inte svara på det ju
<CM__> ok. Är det ngot annat som är bra att ha koll på ?:)
<CM__> förra gången kunde jag tex höra när någon skrev.. det liksom plinga till.. är det bara när ngon skriver mitt namn först?
<Barre> CM__: beror på vilken IRC-klient du kör och hur den är konfigurerad
<CM__> Barre har du förresten koll på om/när man kan lägga ubuntu i mobiler och surfplattor?
<CM__> ok
<Barre> CM__: nope
<CM__> ok.. är folk ofta inne här, känns rätt dött.. eller kanske bara är ingen som vill svara mig ;)
<CM__> är ju klar6t
<CM__> juldagen med s kanske folk inte är så på då :9
<CM__> :)
<Barre> det är ganska lungt här
<CM__> fan kanske borde kolla efter datorn på mellandagsrea med.. tangentbordet krånglar som fan.. därav jag skriver rörigt bla..ursäkta om jag skriver rörigt är lite seg idag md :=
<CM__> :)
<Barre> inga problem, själv är jag dyslektiker och lat, så jag skriver stundals som en åsna själv :P
<CM__> ok :)
<CM__> du vet förresten ingen här på chatten som har koll på mobiler och surfplattor? :)
<Barre> tror Zooklubba och Hund brukar snattra om det, men jag lyssnar inte så noga så jag vet inte riktigt
<CM__> känner att det är lite brdskande att skaffa en mobil, men har ingen koll på att lägga alternativa os som ubuntu och cyanmod i surfplattor/mobiler
<CM__> ok
<CM__> Zooklubba Har du koll på hur det funkar med ubuntu i mobiler och surfplattor? Undrar också på om du har ngon koll på cyanmod.. ska det snart inte gå att skaffa cyanmod i mobilen?
<Hund> Barre: Är du här och ljuger igen?
<Barre> Hund: jupps, försöker skifta fokus från mig bara
<CM__> Hund Hej! Räddaren i nöden.. kanske.. har inte svarat än ;) Hur tror du framtiden ser ut för mobiler med ubuntu och cyanmod.. tänkte främst på nexus 5x? :) Jag kan köpa en ny nexus 5x 32 gb vit för 2000 kr.. men det är snabba bud som gäller innan den kanske tar slut :)
<Barre> CM__: vars har du hittat en Nexus 5x? de är ju slut överallt
<Hund> CM__: Ubuntu Mobile eller vad deras mobila OS heter är bara en nisch än så länge. Det är inte ens nära samma funktionalitet som Android och Ios. Det var väl bara några månader sedan dom fick stöd för IMAP?
<CM__> Läste ngonstanns att cyanmod skulle läggas ner s börjar tveka på android och har tittat på iphone se för 3500 kr också.. men vill gärna ha android och nexus 5x.. om 1 r när os uppdateringar tar slut och om 2 år när säkerhetsuppdateriungar tar slut, kan man lägga in ngot vettigt os, som är bra ur ett säkerhetspersketiv och intregritet perskeptiv?
<Hund> CyanogenMod är dött, men det är inte dött. :P
<CM__> hur mena du nu? :)
<CM__> jag är inte teknisk men har alltid hllt nexus högt pga snabba/mnga uppdateringar och pga att det känns som man kan lägga in mycket alternativa os.. borde jag tänka om och välja annat nu i mellandagsrea djunglen? :)
<Hund> Efter lite tjafs har en del lämnat CM, forkat såskoden och dragit igång något man kallar Lineage OS.
<Hund> CyanogenMod lever vidare, men under ett nytt namn.
<CM__> Linage Os kommer det helt hundra bli av?
<CM__> och kommer det vara ungefär samma eller sämre? tänker mest angende säkerhet/inegritet
<Hund> Jag har en Nexus 5X och det är en bra telefon om du inte har jättestora krav. Den har ju tex bara 2GB RAM, vilket kan vara en flaskhals idag - sjukt nog.
<Hund> Det är av.
<Hund> Det är samma gäng som innan.
<CM__> ok så behöver inte oroa mig då? :)
<CM__> Har du den vita modellen?
<CM__> läste i swedroids recension att vissa hade upplevt ngot med just den vita modellen. Jag kan nämligen bara köpa den vita
<CM__> eller jag kan köpa den vita för 2000 kr och den svarta för 3200 kr ;)
<Hund> Allt jag köper är svart. Med undantaget för en mörkbrun HTC Hero.
<CM__> Jag tänkte mest använda mig av webbtv, netflix, viaplay hänga på forum och så.. spelar lite wordfeud och liknade spel.. duger 2 gb till det?
<CM__> ok
<Hund> Det ska det göra.
<CM__> jo ville gärna ha svart... men prisskillnaden är för stor
<CM__> ok
<CM__> läst vissa som klaggat på färg som losnar p baksidan, plus batteritiden.. läste ocksp ngon p swedroid som hade haft en enhet som börjat brinna..
<CM__> något du hört/läst om?
<Hund> Min logga i bak har flagnat.
<Hund> Batteritiden är för mig bra.
<CM__> funderade ett tag på nexus 6p men den ligger uppe p 3800 kr..
<CM__> ok
<Hund> Den håller en lång dag utan problem.
<CM__> batteritiden är rätt viktig med för mig.. mest att jag inte vill att den efter 2 r typ bara håller 10 minuter eller ngot sdant dumt :)
<CM__> har ingen koll p hur  batterier åldras.. har mest faktisk kört på dumphones genom åren
<Hund> Alla batterier blir sämre med tiden. Men tar man hand om dom håller dom länge.
<CM__> Rent allmänt.. om man vill lägga in lineage, möjligen ubuntu i framtiden ( hoppas hoppas) vilka märken, os, prosecorer borde man satsa då på?
<CM__> josant
<CM__> jag väljer just nu på dessa mobilerna.. skulle du säga att de som är nedsänkta alla hyffsat lät gå att lägga in alternativa os? https://www.tele2.se/handla/aktuella-kampanjer/mellandagsrea
<CM__> fan dagens ilandsproblem men har ångest vad jag ska välja.. nexus 5x kommer ju vara riktigt nice de kommande 2 åren.. sedan fr jag hoppas d att jag är lite mer teknisk så jag kan lägga in ngot alternativ os
<CM__> tänkte mest om de andra mobiler var mycket, mycket bättre hrdvarumässigt med?
<Hund> Och gällande brinnande telefoner. I teorin kan alla telefoner börja brinna. Men att vi sett mer av det nu tror jag beror på att vi har USB-C bland annat, med mer knuff i kabeln är det ju större sannolikhet att det kan bli fel, tex när folk köpet en billig "no name"-kabel på eBay för 50 kr istället för en testat märkeskabel för 300kr.
<CM__> jo sant.. fast killen på swedroid tror jag hade användt sladden som följde med frn google
<Hund> Om du tänkt att ha en telefon i två år hade jag nog satsat på något nyare. Typ OnePlus 3.
<CM__> ok.. tänkte hur prestanda synvinkel?
<CM__> känner mig lite så jättesugen på beställa utomlands sedan tyckte jag var skönt med runt 2000 kr för 5x..
<CM__> Hund vet inte om du kollade länken.. Men finns det ngon bra tum-regel när det gäller att lägga in cyanmod/lineage/osv i mobiler.. finns det visa märken/processorer som bättre än andra?
<CM__> har för mig jag läst det funkar lättare på snapedragon.. eller är jag helt ute och cyklar? :) är som sagt inte teknsk av mig
<Hund> Nexus har alltid varit poppis.
<Hund> Det beror på tillverkarna. Men i regel är dom inte vidare sugen på att folk ska kunna pilla på deras telefoner.
<Hund> Afaik, är dock OnePlus OK med det.
<CM__> hur är det med samsung s6? har alltid varit rätt antisamsung men för 3000 verkar dt som ett bra köp?
<CM__> ja har läst gott om oneplus när det gäller att pilla in os
<CM__> S2 är väl väldigt vänlig att pilla med, så gäller det alla samsung galaxy s?
<Hund> Samsung har väl bra hårdvara men dom skulle förmodligen skjuta dom som petade på deras telefoner om dom fick det.
<Hund> Jag vet att dom nekat folk garantiärrenden pga root.
<Hund> Vilket dom inte får.
<CM__> hehe ok :) så svrt att pilla med dom? var s2:an ett undantag?
<CM__> man kan väl lägga tex in replicant i en s2:a.. äär ju inte många mobiler man kan göra det med
<Hund> Det ska inte vara några konstigheter på nyare telefoner.
<Hund> Replicant är ett trevligt projekt.
<CM__> Hade en vän som köpte en honor 8.. den hade denna proccesorn:Huawei HiSilicon Kirin 950..  känns som den tex är svåare att pilla med än tex snapdragon
<CM__> "Det ska inte vara några konstigheter på nyare telefoner" vad syftade du på nu? :)
<Hund> Samsung.
<CM__> ok. men nexus 5x 32 2000 kr gb vs samsung galaxy s6 32 gb 3000 kr.. Nexus borde är då vara prisvärdare?
<Hund> Absolut.
<CM__> nexus mjukvaro är ju nicear tycker jag.. men om man änd lägger in cm s kanske det inte spelar roll.. dock kommer jag nog inte pilla/mecka med den på 2.. när säkerjetsuppdateringar slutat komma.
<CM__> ok
<CM__> är även funderat p moto g4plus för 1800 kr.. https://www.netonnet.se/art/telefon/mobiltelefon/lenovo-moto-g4-plus-black-comviq/239843.9042/
<CM__> Har moto tappat mycket sedan Lenovo tog över? allts p uppdateringsfronten? har de gjort det svårare att pilla med moto?
<CM__> 1800 eller 2000 kr är skitsamma.. jag brukar alltid jämför och kolla med androidenheter, men av ngon anledning är inte moto g4plus listad där..
<Hund> Nexus 5X har drygt 9 månader kvar innan Google slutar stödja den.
<Hund> Samma med 6P.
<Hund> Jag har ingen koll på Motorola.
<CM__> jo men det är i alla fall 33 mnader säkerhetsuppdateringar ;) jag gillar nya features men tycker det är viktigast att mobilemn är säker oc stabil
<CM__> ok
<Barre> Hund: varför skulle de sluta stödja 5x?!?
<Hund> För att den är drygt två år gammal då
<Hund> Det är så Google gör idag. Nya Gapple. :)
<CM__> men du som har varit moderator på swedroid.. har du koll på hur systerkanalen androidenheter.se funkar.. jag brukar kolla vilken mobil som ger mest prestenda per kronan och har inte rikitgt försttt hur den listan funkar.. tar man alltid lägsta pris på prisjakt och utgår man frn billigast seriösa sida?
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<CM__> ok.. tänkte du var en av de som kanske fixade androidenheter :)
<Hund> 33 månader säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<Hund> Jag har aldrig varit aktiv med något annat än forumet.
<CM__> en nexus får 2 års os-uppdateringar och 3 årssäkerhets uppdateringar frn lanseringen
<CM__> http://www.swedroid.se/google-pixel-och-pixel-xl-garanteras-androiduppdateringar-tva-ar/
<Hund> Ah, mjo. Då har den 1 år och 9 månader kvar att leva.
<Hund> Men att häcka på en gammal version är ju tråkigt.
<Hund> CyanogenMod och nu Lineage OS är ett måste tycker jag.
<CM__> låter drastriskt :) men som sagt med 99 procent kan man ju köra vidare på lineage :)
<CM__> jo :)
<CM__> hade inte alternativa os funnits d hade jag köpt iphone se för 3500 kr nu under rean
<CM__> en iphone kan man väl inte läga in ett alternativt os på?
<Hund> Nope.
<CM__> känns som en dum och given frga, men tänkte kollar ändå
<CM__> ok
<Hund> Du kan inte göra ett skit på Iphone.
<CM__> ¨samma med windows phone?
<Hund> Förut kunde du inte ens byta bakgrundsbild.
<Hund> Nope.
<Hund> Det enda du kan göra på en iphone är att installera program som Apple godkänner
<Hund> Man får ju inte ens göra en webbläsare med en egen webbmotor.
<CM__> jo.. känner mig rätt ganska anti iphone o samsung pga tycker det är överprisade och överskattade.. men tror faktisk jag gillar iphone mer nu än samsung för känns änd som de uppdaterar iphone s väl os uppdateringar och säkerhets uppdateringar i 4-5 år.. sedan om iphone blir väldit seg med åren pga uppdateriungar låter jag vara osagt.. har aldrig haft en iphone och kommer nog inte skaffa om det typ inte är någon 50 pr
<Hund> Du måste använda Apples egna webbmotor.
<CM__> kan man inte använda firefox tex?
<Hund> Jodå.
<CM__> förresten ursäkta skriver rörigt.. sov inte s mycket inatt plus att tangentbordet krånglar
<Barre> svårt att tro att det slutar komma uppdateringar på 5x, men den som lever får se
<Hund> Men Firefox till Ios är bara en wrapper runt Apples webbmotor
<CM__> barre det är som minun, men ja jag vet inte hur det ser ut med nexusarna som kom innan
<CM__> hund ok
<Hund> Barre: https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/4457705#nexus_devices
<CM__> hund har du alltid kört på nexus?
<CM__> har google någon erbjudet mer än minum när det gäller uppdateringar?
<Hund> Nästan så, jag har testat ett par andra genom åren.
<CM__> ok
<Hund> Och vad har du för fel på tangentbordet?
<CM__> men en tekniknörd som dig har väl aldrig kört med en nexus mer i 2 år ;)?
<CM__> sitter något skit under vissa tangenter.. å:et är svårt att skriva
<Hund> Jag brukar byta en gång om året när det kommit en ny. Men nu är jag lite trött på telefoner så det blir att behålla den här tillsvidare.
<Hund> Köp nytt?
<CM__> är en laptop :)
<CM__> går kanske att pilla ut p något sätt
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Köp ett vanligt tangentbord och koppla in det.
<Hund> Det hade jag gjort ändå.
<CM__> förresten vissa p prisjakt har klagat på att nexus klarar fukt dligt, är det ngot du personlig har märkt?
<Hund> Jag hade inte gjort det. Billiga plastbrytare brukar var ett rent helvete att få tillbaka.
<CM__> jo fr kanske koppla in ett om jag har ngot hemma.. annars så är det ju mellandagsrea så kan ju passar på att köpa :)
<CM__> ok
<Hund> Det är en telefon, full av elektronik. Givetvis gillar den inte fukt.
<CM__> jo klart, fast vissa tl ju mer än ändra :) vissa är ju tex ip-klassad.
<Hund> Köp en badanka om du vill ha en kompis att bada med.
<Barre> Hund: absurt
<CM__> vet att nexus inte är det.. tänker inte bada med den ;) men vill ju kunna ha den i min byxficka tex med plånboksfodral utan att behäva springa in någonstanns s fort det regnar ;)
<Hund> Barre: :D
<Hund> Lite regn klarar den.
<CM__> Barre vem eller vad är absurt? ;)
<CM__> hund ok
<CM__> därav jag ocks tittade på moto.. den var inte ipklassad men hade ngon ytbehandling på skärmen..
<CM__> men tror det få bli nexus.. hoppas bara den ite är slut sld nu hos tele2 :) känns nu betryggade när ja vet att cyanmod eller snare lineage kommer leva vidare :)
<Hund> Kör på den, du bör inte bli besviken.
<CM__> hund tänk för dina råd, speciellt kring upplysing om cm lineage :) God jul Hund
<CM__> Barre och god jul på dig :)
<Barre> ha det
<Hund> Lugnt!
<Hund> God jul. :)
<Hund> Vad har Barre för sig få?
<Hund> DÃ¥*
<Barre> håller på att försöka automatisera kernelbyggning för rpi3, behöver rbd kernelmodulen i min miljö.. det går sådär
<Barre> själv då?
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag avkalkade min kaffebryggare och har gjort kaffe. Nu blir det soffläge i ungefär två dagar.
<Barre> nice
<Hund> Julen är så jävla stressig.. Man ska göra ditt en och sätten och man ska hit och dit.
<Hund> Det är tur att den bara infaller en gång om året.
<Barre> trodde att internet var nere nu när jag gick upp från källaren och ungarna satt och spelade brädspel i matsalen. det händer inte ofta
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det är illa.
<Barre> nu kanske jag fått till kernelbygget.. ett ordentligt fulhack, men ändå...
<Barre> bootar om en rpi3 och testar
<Barre> \o/ äntligen...
<Hund> Grattis!
<Barre> https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?6af5684356e031e2#rz+Rygg+cuGYObxLVPlq/E3srBgQGzyOt9BehwwsBv8=
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-18
<andol> HeMan: Underbart!
<Peyam> Sälaaaam , Det är jag Farbror Pääyam
<Nafallo> o/
<Peyam> kan någon förklara för mig vad pragmatisk betyder
<Peyam> tex är Lars Viks pragmatisk?
<Peyam> jag fattar ej dem även om jag sett definitionen och synonymer
<andol> Att vara pragmatisk innebär att man är villigt att kompromissa med mindre viktiga principer för att uppnå ett viktigare mål.
<andol> Det är lite en light-version utav att ändamålen helger medlen.
<Whiskey> Varför får jag "För många nivåer av symboliska länkar" när jag försöker ändra mål på en symlink i terminalen?
<Barre> kanske försöker skapa en länk som pekar på sig själv
<Whiskey> fast jag fattar inte
<Laban> Det kanske blir en cirkelreferens.
<Whiskey> jag försöker skriva över än länk med namnet "Länk" genom att göra "sudo ln -sf Länk path/to/software"
<Laban> Tvärt om.
<Laban> ln -sf path/to/sfotware Länk
<Whiskey> finns det något sätt att inte ge den en exakt path
<Whiskey> utan bara föregående path
<Whiskey> root/symlinks "In -sf ..\software Länk
<Whiskey> typ
<Whiskey> eller måste det vara exakt path
<Hund> Det ska inte behövas.
<Laban> Vad menar du?
<Laban> Eller, förklara mer Whiskey
<Whiskey> tänkte att om du har /dir/application och /dir/symlinks så måste det gå att säga att länken är bakom nuvarande dir istället för att behöva ge fullpath
<Whiskey> Laban :D
<Peyam> andol, tex Lars viks som skiter i muslimers känslor är opragmatisk?
<Peyam> nu fattar jag
<Peyam> att man tänder på ngns bästa
<andol> Peyam: I vilken omfattning man bryr sig om andras känslar mappar inte nödvändigtvis emot hur pragmatisk man är.
<Peyam> okej, tex för att sverige ska ej gå i krig mot ryssland så går norska statsminiter till Ryssland för att fömedla
<Peyam> han är pragmatisk
<Laban> Whiskey: Om du står i /dir/symlinks, så kan du köra ln -s ../application/something.sh exempelvis
<Laban> Så får du en something.sh i symlinks.
<Laban> Peyam: Nej, han är nog diplomatisk.
<Peyam> خنثت
<Peyam> اوکی
<Laban> Men säg att jag har 10 problem framför mig i en bra prioriteringsordning, så kanske det är bättre att lösa problem #4 istället för #1, för att då kan resten av företaget jobba.
<Laban> Kunna kompromissa på ett praktiskt sätt som gynnar flest.
<Peyam> tack babyLaban Laban
<Whiskey> set pidfile="../dir/dir/dir" ser ut inte att funka då den inte verkar läsa ../
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-19
<Laban> Whiskey: Det där sätter ju bara en sträng...
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> asså jag är så morgontrött
<Laban> Jag med
<Peyam> hur kan man bli morogonpidd?
<Peyam> gg
<Peyam> vad är det här för skit? http://lennart.wikia.com/wiki/Lennart_Bladh_Wiki
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIVYTlc779Q
<Laban> Lennart Bladh -- WTF
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> Laban, ja
<gusnan> Peyam: Du tycker det är för lite "skit" här i #ubuntu-se?
<Peyam> gusnan, vi har dig här så..
<gusnan> Peyam: Du får gärna förklara, du tycker att något är skit, och postar det här (av någon anledning), och sedan är det JAG som är problemet?
<Peyam> gusnan, orka
<gusnan> Du har viktiga "Runka bulle"-youtube-klipp att posta eller? Det vill man ju inte störa.
<Peyam> gusnan, är trött o upptagen . flåt om jag verkade otrevlig
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-21
<Peyam> Hej, Farbror Peyam här
<Hund> Mors
<Peyam> den här personen bor hos din mamma https://www.hitta.se/mikael+fastborg/h%C3%B6rnefors/person/i00h~Wj2s_
<Hund> Peyam: Om du vill dela med dig av sådant föreslår jag Twitter eller dylikt. Här känns det lite onödigt.
<Peyam> Hund, men min gamla kamrat. Vi alla här sitter i samma båt. Vi har bara varann här. bara män
<andol> Peyam: Håller med Hund, vill du spy ur dig godtyckligheter så är twitter ett mindre dåligt val än den här kanalen.
<Peyam> va arg
<Peyam> andol, var vänlig och verka ej otrevlig här! vi försöker faktiskt bidra till en bra stämning
<luna__> snart årets sista Ubuntu Podcast
<luna__> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2017/12/21/s10e42-tangy-orange-chairs/
<chuuna> någon som vet varför whois inte ger full info jämfört med domaintools
<chuuna> https://ghostbin.com/paste/6kkt5
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-22
<gusnan> chuuna: Vilken version av whois kör du? På en LTS-ubuntu får jag kort output, men på distros med senare version av whois så blir det mer output.
<chuuna> okej, körde från LTS gusnan
<chuuna> såg att det var en äldre version
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-23
<Apachez> God Jul!
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofKk_Etapq4
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-24
<chuuna> aha
<Hund> God jul!
<chuuna> god jul Hund !
<chuuna> Hund: var det du som hade ett bnc/spelserver företag förut?
<Hund> chuuna: Jag har inte ens varit nära något dylikt. :D
<chuuna> aha detta var typ 10 år sedan, var en som nickade hund då :p
<chuuna> på quakenet
<Hund> FAKENICK!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har besökt Quakenet typ 1 gång.
